# أسئلة عن الثالوث



## محب للمسيح7 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

لا أعلم لم أغلق الموضوع بدعوى أن السؤال مجاب عليه من قبل
هل هو هروب من مناقشة جادة ؟
هل الموضوع ينتهى عند الإجابات التى قدمتموها مثلا ؟
فبعد مراجعة إجاباتكم ألا يحق لى أن أعلق عليها ؟
بالنظر فى الإجابات نجد التالى

هناك من يقول أن كلمة إلوهيم بصيغة الجمع دليل على التثليث
و بصراحة هو شئ غير مقنع
لننظر لاستخدام كلمة إلوهيم فى العهد القديم

"فقال الرب لموسى: انظر. أنا جعلتك إلهاً (إلوهيم) لفرعون".
الكلمة المستخدمة أيضا فى الأصل العبري إلوهيم
فهل هى هنا للتعدد أم للتعظيم ؟ للتعدد بالطبع


*و كانت الارض خربة و خالية و على وجه الغمر ظلمة و روح الله يرف على وجه المياه*
*( تك : 1 : 2 )*​


الكلمة العبرية المترجمة إلى روح من المحتمل أن تترجم إلى ريح أيضا
و هو الأنسب فى النص مع بداية الخلق و التحدث عن الظلمة و المياه 
كما فى
"يبس العشب، ذبل الزهر، لأن روح الرب هب عليه" (إشعيا 40/7)
فمن الواضح أن النص السابق يتحدث عن الريح و ليس مثلا الروح القدس

*من صعد الى السماوات و نزل من جمع الريح في حفنتيه من صر المياه في ثوب من ثبت جميع اطراف الارض ما اسمه و ما اسم ابنه ان عرفت *
*(ام 30 : 4)*​
أنتم سترون فى النص إشارة فى العهد القديم لكون المسيح ابن الله
أما اليهودى عندما يقرأ النص
فسيجيب عن السؤال من النصوص التالية

(( هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: إِسْرَائِيلُ ابْنِي الْبِكْرُ )) . (خروج 4: 22)
(( لأَنِّي صِرْتُ لإِسْرَائِيلَ أَباً وَأَفْرَايِمُ هُوَ بِكْرِي )) . ( إرميا 31: 9)



( خر 3: 6) 

ثُمَّ قَالَ: «أَنَا إِلهُ أَبِيكَ، إِلهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِلهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَإِلهُ يَعْقُوبَ». فَغَطَّى مُوسَى وَجْهَهُ لأَنَّهُ خَافَ أَنْ يَنْظُرَ إِلَى اللهِ. ​

قال إله ابراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب : هنا نجد التثليث فاله ابراهيم هو اله اسحق هو اله يعقوب ​

فإن كان الله قد قال لموسى انه اله ابائه . فلماذا فصل وقال اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب ؟؟؟


و بالطبع لا أستطيع كقارئ محايد أن أجد أى إشارة للتثليث فى النص

أما 
لنعمل الإنسان على صورتنا
فأنتم ترون فيها إشارة للتثليث لاستخدام ضمير الجمع
أما اليهودي فسيفهم بالطبع أن الجمع للتعظيم

أما
الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير و الشر
فأنتم ترون فيها دليلا على تعدد أقانيم الله تعالى
أما اليهودى حين يقرأها فسيفهم منها أن الله عز و جل يخاطب الملائكة

باختصار
المسيحيون يرون فى العهد القديم أدلة مستترة على التثليث لأنهم يقرأونه متأثرين بإيمانهم بالثالوث

أما غير المسيحي فلن يري فى تلك النصوص أدلة على التثليث

و السؤال التالى هو
أين صرح العهد الجديد بالتثليث ؟
متى قال السيد المسيح أن الله الواحد مكون من 3 أقانيم هى الأب و الابن و الروح القدس ؟
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*

الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح 



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> هناك من يقول أن كلمة إلوهيم بصيغة الجمع دليل على التثليث
> و بصراحة هو شئ غير مقنع


 
قلنا ان صيغة الجمع في اللغات السامية القديمة كلها ليس بها صيغة الجمع بالجمع للتفخيم 

واللغة العبرية والعربية القديمة ايضا من اللغات السامية .

اذا اردت ان تقول ان التكلم بالجمع هو صيغة الكلام بالتفخيم 

هات لي من القرآن او من الكتاب المقدس ، 

كلام فرعون او ملك او اي شخص يتكلم عن نفسه بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم 

اذا اتيت بآية واحدة فقط من الكتاب المقدس او القرآن سوف اعترف لك انني مخطيء وانت المصيب . 

في انتظار ردك الكريم .
(اذا لم يتم حذف او اغلاق الموضوع ) .


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح
> 
> 
> اذا اتيت بآية واحدة فقط من الكتاب المقدس او القرآن سوف اعترف لك انني مخطيء وانت المصيب .
> ...


 
الفاضل نيو مان
أولا أسجل احترامى لطريقتك فى الحوار
و هى نفس طريقتى تقريبا

كلامى صواب يحتمل الخطأ و كلام غيرى خطأ يحتمل الصواب
و أيضا الاستعداد للإعتراف بالخطأ

و يبدو أنك مثلى أيضا تتوقع انهاء الموضوع بالحذف أو الإغلاق
و هو ما سيعطينى انطباع سئ عن المنتدى و أنه ليس للحوار الجاد
فأرجو أن تخيبوا ظنى

جاء فى سفر الخروج
"فقال الرب لموسى: انظر. أنا جعلتك إلهاً (إلوهيم) لفرعون".
الكلمة المستخدمة أيضا فى الأصل العبري إلوهيم
فهل هى هنا للتعدد أم للتفخيم ؟

هل موسي عليه السلام متعدد الأقانيم ؟
لا بالطبع
فالجمع للتفخيم و ليس للتعدد
و إن شئت أتيتك بمثل آخر


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*

الآخ الفاضل ، محب للمسيح 

سلام الله معك 



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> و يبدو أنك مثلى أيضا تتوقع انهاء الموضوع بالحذف أو الإغلاق
> و هو ما سيعطينى انطباع سئ عن المنتدى و أنه ليس للحوار الجاد
> فأرجو أن تخيبوا ظنى




انا لازلت اتوقع غلق الموضوع ، لانه خارج قوانين القسم هنا بالمنتدى 
فالقسم ليس للحوار ولكنه لطرح السؤال مسيحيا وتلقي الاجابة علي

اتمنى معك ان يتم على الاقل نقل الموضوع لقسم الرد على الشبهات 
لاستكمال النقاش هناك 



> جاء فى سفر الخروج
> "فقال الرب لموسى: انظر. أنا جعلتك إلهاً (إلوهيم) لفرعون".
> الكلمة المستخدمة أيضا فى الأصل العبري إلوهيم
> فهل هى هنا للتعدد أم للتفخيم ؟
> ...




يبدو انك لم تلتفت لسؤالي جيدا ، فانت اتيت بكلام الله الى موسى وليس كلام موسى عن نفسه !!!!!

الكلام الذي نقلته انت اخرجته من سياقه واذا قرأته في سياقه كاملا ستفهم شرحه ، وحتى لا نخرج من الموضوع ، ونستطيع التركيز 

دعني اكرر سؤالي مرة اخرى
واذا اجبت عليه بالايجاب اعتقد انه سيكون جوابا كافيا على النص الذي نقلته عن كلام الله الى موسى ...

اما اذا لم تستطع اجابة الطلب فسوف اقوم مسرورا بشرح الجملة كاملة في سياقها ، وساعتها ستفهم انها لا تقول بأن (إلوهيم ) هنا هي صيغة الجمع للتفخيم .

سؤالي مرة اخرى ، وارجو ان تقرأه بتركيز .

قلنا ان صيغة الجمع في اللغات السامية القديمة كلها ليس بها صيغة الجمع بالجمع للتفخيم 

واللغة العبرية والعربية القديمة ايضا من اللغات السامية .
اذا اردت ان تقول ان التكلم بالجمع هو صيغة الكلام بالتفخيم 
هات لي من القرآن او من الكتاب المقدس ، 
كلام فرعون او ملك او اي شخص يتكلم عن نفسه بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم 

اذا اتيت بآية واحدة فقط من الكتاب المقدس او القرآن سوف اعترف لك انني مخطيء وانت المصيب . 

بانتظار الرد مع تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## My Rock (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



> لا أعلم لم أغلق الموضوع بدعوى أن السؤال مجاب عليه من قبل
> هل هو هروب من مناقشة جادة ؟
> هل الموضوع ينتهى عند الإجابات التى قدمتموها مثلا ؟
> فبعد مراجعة إجاباتكم ألا يحق لى أن أعلق عليها ؟




*لا ليس هروب من مناقشة اصلا سواء جادة او غير جادة لأن قوانين القسم هنا للإجابات فقط وليست للمناقشة فى الإجابات فيوجد قسم الرد عل ىلاشبهات للمناقشة اما هنا انت تسأل فقط ونحن نجيب فقط فقط ولا مناقشه هنا ولكن لا بأس*​
*لا تقل كلمة " هروب " مرة أخرى ........*​


> هناك من يقول أن كلمة إلوهيم بصيغة الجمع دليل على التثليث
> و بصراحة هو شئ غير مقنع
> لننظر لاستخدام كلمة إلوهيم فى العهد القديم
> 
> ...


*
اولا : هنا يمكن ان اطلق على شخصك الكريم حافظ مش فاهم
*
*لأنك تتكلم فى ثبوت الكلمة عل موسى وكأن موسى الها اصلا حتى نناقش توحيده او تثليثه

فلو حتى صدق كلامك يكون التثليث ايها على اله موسى واقع بالفعل
*​*
**ثانيا : لا يوجد فى العبرية اصلا جمع للتعظيم فيكون اله العهد القديم يهوة يطلق عل ىموسى كلمه الوهيم التى له دليلا آخر على التثليث فشكرا لك
*


> *أسئلة عن التثليث*
> لا أعلم لم أغلق الموضوع بدعوى أن السؤال مجاب عليه من قبل
> هل هو هروب من مناقشة جادة ؟
> هل الموضوع ينتهى عند الإجابات التى قدمتموها مثلا ؟
> ...


اتينا الى المهاترات

من الذى قال انها من الأنسب ؟؟؟؟
ومن الذى قال انها من المحتمل ؟؟؟؟
أأنت ؟؟؟؟
عجبى
نأتى للكلمة فى الأصل

*Gen 1:2 והארץ היתה תהו ובהו וחשׁך על־פני תהום ורוח אלהים מרחפת על־פני המים׃*

تعالى نشوف القواميس قالت اية

H7307
רוּח
rûach
roo'-akh
From H7306; wind; by resemblance breath, that is, a sensible (or even violent) exhalation; figuratively life, anger, unsubstantiality; by extension a region of the sky; by resemblance *spirit*, but only of a rational being (including its expression and functions): - air, anger, blast, breath, X cool, courage, mind, X quarter, X side, spirit ([-ual]), tempest, X vain, ([whirl-]) wind (-y).
​

*
فها هو القاموس بعد ان اعطى لها عدة معان أتت بها فى العهد اقديم اقر بالمعنى المقصود لها هنا

ولكى تتأكد ايضا معى
تعالى الى مزمور 104 اية 4

الصانع ملائكته رياحا و خدامه نارا ملتهبة 
(مز  104 :  4)

فكلمة وها هو اصلها
Psa 104:4 עשׂה מלאכיו רוחות משׁרתיו אשׁ להט׃

هل لاحظت الإختلاف فى حروف الكلمتين ام لا ؟؟

وهل عرفت لماذا ترجمت رياحا والأخرى روح ام لا ؟؟؟


ونأتى للمصيبة

هل تعنى انت ان كلمة رياح التى تفترض وجودها تعنى الريح التى بعصرنا هذا ؟؟؟
اقصد هل كلمة رياح = الهواء الشديد ؟؟؟؟

وبذلك عللت وجودها فى قصة الخلق ؟؟؟

سوف اتمهل عليك فى الإجابة 

إحذر من هذة الإجابة

*


> "يبس العشب، ذبل الزهر، لأن *روح* الرب هب عليه" (إشعيا 40/7)



*من اين اتيت بهذة الأية ؟؟ اقصد من اى ترجمة ؟؟؟*
*احذر من هذة ايضا فالكثير والكثير لك*



> أنتم سترون فى النص إشارة فى العهد القديم لكون المسيح ابن الله
> أما اليهودى عندما يقرأ النص
> فسيجيب عن السؤال من النصوص التالية


*
مرة اخرى تعود للترنح الفكرى والمجانبة عن الصواب

من هنا تكلم عن المسيح اصلا ؟؟؟؟*



*الآية تقول هو و ابنه

لم تقل المسيح هنا فلا تدخل المسيح مع انه هو المسيح ولكن لا تدخله هنا الآن

*


> (( هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: إِسْرَائِيلُ ابْنِي الْبِكْرُ )) . (خروج 4: 22)
> (( لأَنِّي صِرْتُ لإِسْرَائِيلَ أَباً وَأَفْرَايِمُ هُوَ بِكْرِي )) . ( إرميا 31: 9)



*هناك ثلاث محاور للرد على استشهادك بهذة الآيات 
ابدأها بالأضعف

هل لا عرف ان جميع البشر ابناء الله من جهة الخلق وان جميع المسيحين هم ابناء الله من جهة الإيمان وان جميع الأبرار هم ابناء الله من جهة البر وان المسيح هو ابن الله الوحيد من جهة الطبيعة  ؟؟؟؟

لنرى مدى شجاعتك*



> و بالطبع لا أستطيع كقارئ محايد أن أجد أى إشارة للتثليث فى النص



*طالما لا ترى فيها اى اشارة أجب عن السؤال التالى*



> فإن كان الله قد قال لموسى انه اله ابائه . فلماذا فصل وقال اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب ؟؟؟






> أما اليهودي فسيفهم بالطبع أن الجمع للتعظيم



*اية الحلاوة دى اية الجمال دة

انت بتتكلم على لسان اليهودى ؟؟؟؟

هو اصلا فى ف اللغات السامية والعبرية تحديدا تفخيم او تعظيم بالجمع ؟؟

حرام عليكم*



> أما اليهودى حين يقرأها فسيفهم منها أن الله عز و جل يخاطب الملائكة



*مرة أخرى تتكلم على لسنا اليهودى

والعجيب اية بقى بص شوف*

الإنسان قد صار كواحد *منا *عارفا الخير و الشر

*يا عالم يا هووو حرام عليكم بقى كفاية

" منا " تعود على الملائكة ؟؟؟ حرااااااااام

وملائكة مين اللى كان بيكلمهم دة ؟؟
*



> و السؤال التالى هو
> أين صرح العهد الجديد بالتثليث ؟
> متى قال السيد المسيح أن الله الواحد مكون من 3 أقانيم هى الأب و الابن و الروح القدس ؟


*
لما نخلص العهد القديم الأول تبقى اتكلم فى الجديد


وماتنساش تنقل كويس اوى 
لسة فى البحث دة بقية لسة لم تنقلها انت بعد

*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



> جاء فى سفر الخروج
> "فقال الرب لموسى: انظر. أنا جعلتك إلهاً (إلوهيم) لفرعون".
> الكلمة المستخدمة أيضا فى الأصل العبري إلوهيم
> فهل هى هنا للتعدد أم للتفخيم ؟
> ...



*مرة أخرى نعيد الكلام لعلك تدرك ما نقول

اولا الصفة المنسوبة لموسى هى* 


* صفة الله الكينونية فيه والذى اعطاها مجازة لموسى ليقول له انت كأنك الها تظهر امام فرعون بى ةهذا فعلا كان فكان موسى كليم الله*
*هى صفه معطاه له فى الزمن وبالتالى فإنها تعود على الله وليس على موسى*
*الكلمة فى العبرى لا يوجد بها تفخيم او تعظيم على الاطلاق فلا تأتى لنا بالعربية فى العبرية*


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



new_man قال:


> الآخ الفاضل ، محب للمسيح
> 
> سلام الله معك
> 
> ...


 
مرة أخرى شكرا يا نيومان لأسلوبك المؤدب فى الحوار

أما بالنسبة لك يا مولكا
فانظر إلى ما تكتبه

*يمكن ان اطلق على شخصك الكريم حافظ مش فاهم*
*مرة اخرى تعود للترنح الفكرى *
*اية الحلاوة دى اية الجمال دة*
*حرام عليكم*
*يا عالم يا هووو حرام عليكم بقى كفاية*
*وماتنساش تنقل كويس اوى *


فأنا لا أستطيع الحوار بتلك الطريقة
إما أن يكون الحوار هادئا و قائما على الاحترام المتبادل و إما لا حوار
هل تلك الطريقة فى الحوار تمثل أخلاق شخص مسيحي ؟
و طبعا كل ما تقوله مردود عليه و لكن لمواصلة الحوار لنستفيد منه جميعا

إما أن تحاورنى بأسلوب هادئ بعيدا عن الحدة و التهكم

أو تترك الحوار لنيومان فأسلوبه رائع

أو ننهى النقاش


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> مرة أخرى شكرا يا نيومان لأسلوبك المؤدب فى الحوار
> 
> أما بالنسبة لك يا مولكا
> فانظر إلى ما تكتبه
> ...


 
عزيزى محب المسيح



اما بخصوص



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> لا أعلم لم أغلق الموضوع بدعوى أن السؤال مجاب عليه
> 
> 
> 
> ...




كقارئ محايد ( لا تعليق )

كونك لم تلاحظ ان هنا اشارة للثالوث الاقدس لا يعنى ان هنا لايوجد تثليث​ 
هافسرهالك واحدة واحدة واحدة


1- اولا قال الوحى الالهى ( أَنَا إِلهُ أَبِيكَ،)  

هنا اشارة الى الله الواحد 

2- ثانيا قال (إِلهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِلهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَإِلهُ يَعْقُوبَ)

ماذا تعرف عن ابراهيم او اسحق او يعقوب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حسنا

اولا ابراهيم 
 

1- (تك 22 :1 الى 14 )
*هذه هى قصة اختبار الله لابراهيم فلان ابراهيم لم يمسك وحيده(سحق)  عن اله وكان يهم ليقدمه ذبيحة كما امر الله ظهر ملاك الرب ومنعه *

*اذن هنا نستنتج ان ابراهيم هو اشارة الى الله الاب والذى لم يبخل علينا حتى بابنه ( الكلمة ) لكى ما يفدى البشريه ويعطيها فرصة اخرى*

2- (تك 17: 5 ) 
فَلاَ يُدْعَى اسْمُكَ بَعْدُ أَبْرَامَ بَلْ يَكُونُ اسْمُكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، لأَنِّي أَجْعَلُكَ أَبًا لِجُمْهُورٍ مِنَ الأُمَمِ. 

كان اسمه ابرام  
אַברָם *'Abram
*وهى تعنى high father  الاب العالى

اصبح اسمه ابراهيم 
אַברָהָם *'Abraham
*وهى تعنى father of a multitude  اب لعديدين او اب لجهور من الناس

فلماذا برأيك غير الله اسمه ( تأمل ايضا فى اسمى ساراى وسارة )
 
اذن من 1و2 وغيرهم*
*اذن ابراهيم هو اشارة الى فكرة الله الآب

اسحق

1- (تك 22: 1 الى 14)

نفس القصة اسحق هنا كان سيقدمه ابيه ذبيحة ونجد ان اسحق لم يعترض ولم يبكى حتى وهو اشارة الى اقنوم الابن ( الكلمة ) والذى تقدم كذبيحة عن جميع الجنس البشرى بارادته طاعة للاب

2- (تك 21: 4) 
َخَتَنَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ إِسْحَاقَ ابْنَهُ وَهُوَ ابْنُ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَمَا أَمَرَهُ اللهُ.

لمعلوماتك اسحق هو اول شخص تم ختانه بعد 8 ايام كما امر الله ابراهيم
اما ابراهيم نفسه كان فى عمر 99 سنة عندما اختتن 
اسماعيل كان فى عمر 13 سنة عندما اختتن ( اقرا تك 17: 24)
اسحق هو اذن اشارة الى المسيح والذى هو الختن الحقيقى 


3- (تك 24: 67)
فَأَدْخَلَهَا إِسْحَاقُ إِلَى خِبَاءِ سَارَةَ أُمِّهِ، وَأَخَذَ رِفْقَةَ فَصَارَتْ لَهُ زَوْجَةً وَأَحَبَّهَا. فَتَعَزَّى إِسْحَاقُ بَعْدَ مَوْتِ أُمِّهِ.
ومن المعروف ان اسحق لم يتزوج مرة اخرى على عكس من عاش فى هذة الفترة كابراهيم واسماعيل ويعقوب وعيسو

اسحق هو اذن اشارة للمسيح والذى هو عريس للكنيسة الى الابد ( عايز ايات ؟؟؟)

اذن من 1و2و3 و امثلة اخرى 
اذن اسحق هو اشارة الى فكرة الابن

يعقوب

1- (تك 27: 36)
فَقَالَ: «أَلاَ إِنَّ اسْمَهُ دُعِيَ يَعْقُوبَ، فَقَدْ تَعَقَّبَنِي الآنَ مَرَّتَيْنِ! أَخَذَ بَكُورِيَّتِي، وَهُوَذَا الآنَ قَدْ أَخَذَ بَرَكَتِي». ثُمَّ قَالَ: «أَمَا أَبْقَيْتَ لِي بَرَكَةً؟» 

عيسو كان يستحق البكورية ولكنه باعها كما تعرف !!
اما يعقوب فكان غيورا يريد اخذ البكورية والبركة فاخذها من اخيه ارجع الى ( تك 25: 29 الى 34)
يعقوب هنا هو اشارة الى روح الله الغيورة والتى ترشد الانسان لاخذ البركة والرضا من الله 

اذن يعقوب هو اشارة لفكرة الروح القدس

فهمتها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اذن اله ابراهيم  هى ممثلة لفكرة الآب
اذن اله اسحق  هى ممثلة لفكرة الابن
اذن اله يعقوب  هى ممثلة لفكرة الروح القدس

هل فهمت الان ماذا اقصد بوجود الثالوث هنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نرجع للايه 
 

( خر 3: 6)  عهد قديم
ثُمَّ قَالَ: «أَنَا إِلهُ أَبِيكَ، إِلهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِلهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَإِلهُ يَعْقُوبَ»

الان انظر الى​( مت 28: 19)   عهد جديد
فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.

هل رأيت الشبه ؟؟؟
​


محب للمسيح7 قال:


> مرة أخرى شكرا يا نيومان لأسلوبك المؤدب فى الحوار





محب للمسيح7 قال:


> إما أن تحاورنى بأسلوب هادئ بعيدا عن الحدة و التهكم
> 
> أو تترك الحوار لنيومان فأسلوبه رائع
> 
> أو ننهى النقاش



​​​
انا قلت هتتكلم بعد كلامك ده . ولكن فوجئت بانك لم ترد على ما قيل 
فهل من رد؟؟؟ على كلام new-man او كلام Molka Molkan
​​​​​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*

رسالة اخيرة يا محب المسيح 

الثالوث فى العهد القديم هو مستتر ولكنه موجود

الثالوث فى العهد القديم ليس مجرد ان يذكر العهد القديم( الاب و الابن و الروح القدس)
فاليهود ذلك الوقت لم يكونوا سيفهمون معنى الابن او الروح القدس

وانما نرى الثالوث مستتر كما قلت وايضا بايحاءات واشارات​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> مرة أخرى شكرا يا نيومان لأسلوبك المؤدب فى الحوار
> 
> أما بالنسبة لك يا مولكا
> فانظر إلى ما تكتبه
> ...



*شكرا على الدليل الدامغ على صدق ما قلت

فهذا نوع آخر من عدم المصداقيه والتدليس
ان تذكر كل ما قلته ليس فى سياقه لتحاول ان تبين للناس انك مظلوم فهذا نوع من الغش والخداع

رد على ردى رد منطقى ودعك من هذا الكلام لأنه حقيقة فيى كل ما اتيت واتحداك ان تثبت خطأ اى جملة من الموجودات اعلاه
واعيد ترتيبهم لك مرة أخرى كى تفندهم كما يحلوا لك

*​ 
*1.يمكن ان اطلق على شخصك الكريم حافظ مش فاهم*
*2.مرة اخرى تعود للترنح الفكرى *
*3.اية الحلاوة دى اية الجمال دة*
*4.حرام عليكم*
*5.يا عالم يا هووو حرام عليكم بقى كفاية*
*6.وماتنساش تنقل كويس اوى *



> إما أن يكون الحوار هادئا و قائما على الاحترام المتبادل و إما لا حوار



*نسيت ان تقول ان الحوار لا بد فى الأصل ان يكون قائم على الحق وعدم التدليس والعقل والأدلة*



> هل تلك الطريقة فى الحوار تمثل أخلاق شخص مسيحي ؟



*ليس بها عيب هذة الطريقة فالمسيح نفسه كان يوبخ وانا لم اوبخك الى الآن بل اعطى صوت عالى للفكر الى اتيت انت به

ان تقول على محمد انه هو يهوه فهذا يعتبر خارج عن امور العقل الطبيعى !!*



> و طبعا كل ما تقوله مردود عليه و لكن لمواصلة الحوار لنستفيد منه جميعا


*
انا احاورك الى الآن بغير حدة فلو قلت لك انى من الآن اعاملك بحدة فساعتها سوف تعرف انى كنت اعاملك برفق

الى الآن لم اتطرق انا الى المصائب التى اتيت بها ولكنى تعرضت سريعا للآيات المقدسة فقط*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> مرة أخرى شكرا يا نيومان لأسلوبك المؤدب فى الحوار
> 
> أما بالنسبة لك يا مولكا
> فانظر إلى ما تكتبه
> ...


 
الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح 

سلام الله معك 

يؤسفني انك لا تريد استكمال الحوار الا بشروطك الخاصة 
وانا - مع احترامي لشخصك - لا يمكنني ان امنع اي عضو من المشاركة في القسم .

ولهذا يتم غلق الموضوع لعدم رغبة طارح السؤال في الاستمرار فيه .

مع كل التحية والاحترام والتقدير


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*

تم فتح الموضوع مرة اخرى ، لاعطاء الاخ محب للمسيح الفرصة للرد 
بناء على طلبه ,


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*

الفاضل نيومان
شكرا جزيلا لفتح الموضوع
هل ممكن نسخ المشاركات التى لم تظهر حتى الآن هنا حتى لا  أضيع وقتى فى كتابتها مرة أخري ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الفاضل نيومان
> شكرا جزيلا لفتح الموضوع
> هل ممكن نسخ المشاركات التى لم تظهر حتى الآن هنا حتى لا أضيع وقتى فى كتابتها مرة أخري ؟


 
سوف اقوم بفتحها بصفة مؤقتك لك لكي تقوم بنسخها بنفسك حتى يظهر اسمك على المشاركة ، ثم اقوم بحذفها بعد ان يتم النسخ  هنا 

الرب معك


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



new_man قال:


> قلنا ان صيغة الجمع في اللغات السامية القديمة كلها ليس بها صيغة الجمع بالجمع للتفخيم
> 
> واللغة العبرية والعربية القديمة ايضا من اللغات السامية .
> اذا اردت ان تقول ان التكلم بالجمع هو صيغة الكلام بالتفخيم
> ...


 
فليكن زميلي الفاضل
فى القرآن الكريم يتحدث الله تعالى عن نفسه بصيغة الجمع و القرآن ينكر التثليث بالطبع
مما يدل على أن التكلم بالجمع للتعظيم
و لكن لن أضع نصوص قرآنية حتى تخبرونى موافقون على وضعها فى قسم الأسئلة عن المسيحية

و فى الكتاب المقدس أيضا توجد نصوص للتكلم بالجمع للتفخيم

صموئيل 2 إصحاح 16

20 وَسَأَلَ أَبْشَالُومُ أَخِيتُوفَلَ: «أَشِيرُوا مَاذَا نَفْعَلُ؟» 

 21 فَأَجَابَ أَخِيتُوفَلُ: «ادْخُلْ وَضَاجِعْ مَحْظِيَّاتِ أَبِيكَ اللَّوَاتِي تَرَكَهُنَّ لِلْمُحَافَظَةِ عَلَى الْقَصْرِ، فَيَسْمَعَ جَمِيعُ بَنِي إِسْرائِيلَ أَنَّكَ قَدْ صِرْتَ مَكْرُوهاً لَدَى أَبِيكَ، فَتَتَشَدَّدَ أَيْدِي مُنَاصِرِيكَ».  22 فَنَصَبُوا لأَبْشَالُومَ الْخَيْمَةَ عَلَى السَّطْحِ، وَدَخَلَ لِمُضَاجَعَةِ مَحْظِيَّاتِ أَبِيهِ عَلَى مَرْأَى جَمِيعِ الإِسْرَائِيلِيِّينَ. 


أخيتوفل و هو شخص واحد يقول نفعل و ليس أفعل

أخبار الأيام الثانى إصحاح 10
رحبعام يتكلم بضمير الجمع عن نفسه


*6* وَاسْتَشَارَ رَحُبْعَامُ الشُّيُوخَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا فِي خِدْمَةِ أَبِيهِ سُلَيْمَانَ قَائِلاً: «بِمَاذَا تُشِيرُونَ عَلَيَّ لأَرُدَّ جَوَاباً عَلَى هَذَا الشَّعْبِ؟» 
*7* فَأَجَابُوهُ: «إِنْ تَرََّأفْتَ عَلَى هَذَا الشَّعْبِ وَرَاعَيْتَهُ وَأَحْسَنْتَ مُخَاطَبَتَهُ، يُصْبِحُ لَكَ عَبْداً كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ». 
*8* وَلَكِنَّهُ أَهْمَلَ مَشُورَةَ الشُّيُوخِ، وَتَدَاوَلَ مَعَ الشَّبَابِ الَّذِينَ نَشَأُوا مَعَهُ وَكَانُوا مِنْ جُمْلَةِ حَاشِيَتِهِ، 
*9* وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «بِمَاذَا تُشِيرُونَ أَنْتُمْ، فَنَرُدَّ جَوَاباً عَلَى هَذَا الشَّعْبِ الَّذِي طَالَبَنِي أَنْ أُخَفِّفَ مِنَ النِّيرِ الَّذِي أَثْقَلَ بِهِ أَبِي كَاهِلَهُمْ؟»  *10* فَأَجَابُوهُ: «هَذَا مَا تَقُولُهُ لَهُمْ: إِنَّ خِنْصَرِي أَغْلَظُ مِنْ وَسْطِ أَبِي!


قارن بين الجملة 6 و الجملة 9
الجملة 6
لأرد جوابا

الجملة 9
فنرد جوابا

عزيزى الفاضل نيومان
أتيتك بعبارات من العهد القديم فيها استخدام لضمير الجمع فى صيغة المتكلم للتفخيم
فلم لا يمكن أن يكون تكلم الله بضمير الجمع أيضا للتفخيم و ليس لتعدد الأقانيم كما فى
لنخلق الإنسان على صورتنا ؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*

*يقول مولكا*
*رد على ردى رد منطقى ودعك من هذا الكلام لأنه حقيقة فيى كل ما اتيت واتحداك ان تثبت خطأ اى جملة من الموجودات اعلاه
واعيد ترتيبهم لك مرة أخرى كى تفندهم كما يحلوا لك


1.يمكن ان اطلق على شخصك الكريم حافظ مش فاهم*
*2.مرة اخرى تعود للترنح الفكرى *
*3.اية الحلاوة دى اية الجمال دة*
*4.حرام عليكم*
*5.يا عالم يا هووو حرام عليكم بقى كفاية*
*6.وماتنساش تنقل كويس اوى *

*سأفندهم إن شاء الله*
*أما النقل يا مولكا فليس عيبا أن أنقل ما أراه حقا*
*العيب أن نتحول لآلات للنسخ و اللصق*
*و أنا لا أنقل إلا ما أكون مقتنعا به و يتبين لى صحته*

*يقول مولكا*
*نسيت ان تقول ان الحوار لا بد فى الأصل ان يكون قائم على الحق وعدم التدليس والعقل والأدلة*


الرد
و حواري لا يقوم إلا على ما قلته

يقول مولكا
*ان تقول على محمد انه هو يهوه فهذا يعتبر خارج عن امور العقل الطبيعى !!*


الرد
لا يوجد مسلم على الأرض يقول أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم هو الله
و لو قالها أحد فهو عندنا كافر
و ما سبب التطرق للدين الإسلامى فى منتدى الرد على الشبهات المسيحية ؟

يقول مولكا
*انا احاورك الى الآن بغير حدة فلو قلت لك انى من الآن اعاملك بحدة فساعتها سوف تعرف انى كنت اعاملك برفق*

دع عنك لهجة التهديد
فأنا أحب اللين و الرفق و لكنى قادر على الشدة

نبدأ الآن بالرد إن شاء الله تعالى إن أردتم مواصلة الحوار
علما بأنني قد أتغيب بعض الأيام لظروف العمل

و ستكون ردودى عليك فى موضوع التثليث هى الدليل على خطأك فى اتهماتك لى


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*

عزيزي الفاضل ابن الملك
أنت قلت

كونك لم تلاحظ ان هنا اشارة للثالوث الاقدس لا يعنى ان هنا لايوجد تثليث
هافسرهالك واحدة واحدة واحدة


1- اولا قال الوحى الالهى ( أَنَا إِلهُ أَبِيكَ،) 

هنا اشارة الى الله الواحد 

2- ثانيا قال (إِلهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِلهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَإِلهُ يَعْقُوبَ)

ماذا تعرف عن ابراهيم او اسحق او يعقوب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حسنا

اولا ابراهيم 


1- (تك 22 :1 الى 14 )
*هذه هى قصة اختبار الله لابراهيم فلان ابراهيم لم يمسك وحيده(سحق) عن اله وكان يهم ليقدمه ذبيحة كما امر الله ظهر ملاك الرب ومنعه *

*اذن هنا نستنتج ان ابراهيم هو اشارة الى الله الاب والذى لم يبخل علينا حتى بابنه ( الكلمة ) لكى ما يفدى البشريه ويعطيها فرصة اخرى*

2- (تك 17: 5 ) 
فَلاَ يُدْعَى اسْمُكَ بَعْدُ أَبْرَامَ بَلْ يَكُونُ اسْمُكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، لأَنِّي أَجْعَلُكَ أَبًا لِجُمْهُورٍ مِنَ الأُمَمِ. 

كان اسمه ابرام 
אַברָם *'Abram
*وهى تعنى high father الاب العالى

اصبح اسمه ابراهيم 
אַברָהָם *'Abraham
*وهى تعنى father of a multitude اب لعديدين او اب لجهور من الناس

فلماذا برأيك غير الله اسمه ( تأمل ايضا فى اسمى ساراى وسارة )

اذن من 1و2 وغيرهماذن ابراهيم هو اشارة الى فكرة الله الآب

اسحق

1- (تك 22: 1 الى 14)

نفس القصة اسحق هنا كان سيقدمه ابيه ذبيحة ونجد ان اسحق لم يعترض ولم يبكى حتى وهو اشارة الى اقنوم الابن ( الكلمة ) والذى تقدم كذبيحة عن جميع الجنس البشرى بارادته طاعة للاب

2- (تك 21: 4) 
َخَتَنَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ إِسْحَاقَ ابْنَهُ وَهُوَ ابْنُ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَمَا أَمَرَهُ اللهُ.

لمعلوماتك اسحق هو اول شخص تم ختانه بعد 8 ايام كما امر الله ابراهيم
اما ابراهيم نفسه كان فى عمر 99 سنة عندما اختتن 
اسماعيل كان فى عمر 13 سنة عندما اختتن ( اقرا تك 17: 24)
اسحق هو اذن اشارة الى المسيح والذى هو الختن الحقيقى 


3- (تك 24: 67)
فَأَدْخَلَهَا إِسْحَاقُ إِلَى خِبَاءِ سَارَةَ أُمِّهِ، وَأَخَذَ رِفْقَةَ فَصَارَتْ لَهُ زَوْجَةً وَأَحَبَّهَا. فَتَعَزَّى إِسْحَاقُ بَعْدَ مَوْتِ أُمِّهِ.
ومن المعروف ان اسحق لم يتزوج مرة اخرى على عكس من عاش فى هذة الفترة كابراهيم واسماعيل ويعقوب وعيسو

اسحق هو اذن اشارة للمسيح والذى هو عريس للكنيسة الى الابد ( عايز ايات ؟؟؟)

اذن من 1و2و3 و امثلة اخرى 
اذن اسحق هو اشارة الى فكرة الابن

يعقوب

1- (تك 27: 36)
فَقَالَ: «أَلاَ إِنَّ اسْمَهُ دُعِيَ يَعْقُوبَ، فَقَدْ تَعَقَّبَنِي الآنَ مَرَّتَيْنِ! أَخَذَ بَكُورِيَّتِي، وَهُوَذَا الآنَ قَدْ أَخَذَ بَرَكَتِي». ثُمَّ قَالَ: «أَمَا أَبْقَيْتَ لِي بَرَكَةً؟» 

عيسو كان يستحق البكورية ولكنه باعها كما تعرف !!
اما يعقوب فكان غيورا يريد اخذ البكورية والبركة فاخذها من اخيه ارجع الى ( تك 25: 29 الى 34)
يعقوب هنا هو اشارة الى روح الله الغيورة والتى ترشد الانسان لاخذ البركة والرضا من الله 

اذن يعقوب هو اشارة لفكرة الروح القدس

فهمتها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اذن اله ابراهيم هى ممثلة لفكرة الآب
اذن اله اسحق هى ممثلة لفكرة الابن
اذن اله يعقوب هى ممثلة لفكرة الروح القدس

هل فهمت الان ماذا اقصد بوجود الثالوث هنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نرجع للايه 




( خر 3: 6) عهد قديم
ثُمَّ قَالَ: «أَنَا إِلهُ أَبِيكَ، إِلهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِلهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَإِلهُ يَعْقُوبَ»

الان انظر الى​( مت 28: 19) عهد جديد
فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.

هل رأيت الشبه ؟؟؟

الرد
لن أقول أن كلامك مثلا مخالف للمنطق
بل هو كلام سيتقبله أى شخص يؤمن بالتثليث و يراه كلاما طيبا و منطقيا
و لكن لا يمكن أن نبني عقيدة التثليث على تلك التحليلات
فإن استطعت أن تثبت لى عقيدة التثليث بنصوص لا لبس فيها من الكتاب المقدس سأعترف بأن كلامك صحيح بنسبة 100%
لكن المهم أن نثبت أولا عقيدة التثليث
و أظن أننا لا نختلف فيما قلته
و لك منى أجمل التحية​


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*




محب للمسيح7 قال:


> فليكن زميلي الفاضل





محب للمسيح7 قال:


> فى القرآن الكريم يتحدث الله تعالى عن نفسه بصيغة الجمع و القرآن ينكر التثليث بالطبع
> مما يدل على أن التكلم بالجمع للتعظيم
> و لكن لن أضع نصوص قرآنية حتى تخبرونى موافقون على وضعها فى قسم الأسئلة عن المسيحية


 
الاخ الفاضل : محب للمسيح 

رجاء ان ترجع لطلبي مرة اخرى ، دعني اكرره للمرة الثالثة 

سؤالي مرة اخرى ، وارجو ان تقرأه بتركيز .

قلنا ان صيغة الجمع في اللغات السامية القديمة كلها ليس بها صيغة الجمع بالجمع للتفخيم 

واللغة العبرية والعربية القديمة ايضا من اللغات السامية .
اذا اردت ان تقول ان التكلم بالجمع هو صيغة الكلام بالتفخيم 
هات لي من القرآن او من الكتاب المقدس ، 
كلام فرعون او ملك او اي شخص يتكلم عن نفسه بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم 

اذا اتيت بآية واحدة فقط من الكتاب المقدس او القرآن سوف اعترف لك انني مخطيء وانت المصيب 




> و فى الكتاب المقدس أيضا توجد نصوص للتكلم بالجمع للتفخيم
> 
> صموئيل 2 إصحاح 16
> 
> ...


 
للاسف فانت تقتطع النص من سياقه ، لان كلام ابشالوم هنا لا يتكلم بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم ، والا لاستمر نفس طريقة الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم كلما تكلم ، ولكن صيغة الجمع هنا جاءت لانه يتكلم مع مجموعة من الشعب ذهبت الى اخيتوفل ، كان ابشالوم ومجموعة من الشعب يقومون بالتمرد على الملك داود ابيه للاستيلاء على الحكم والمملكة ، وهو يسأل اخيتوفل ان يعطيه والمجموعة التي معه النصيحة ماذا يفعلون لكي يقوموا بهذا التمرد بنجاح ، وهذا واضح من الاعداد السابقة التي لم تكتبها في النص .

(وجاء الملك وكل الشعب الذين معه وقد اعيوا فاستراحوا هناك15 واما ابشالوم وجميع الشعب رجال اسرائيل فاتوا الى اورشليم واخيتوفل معهم.)
(2 صموئيل 16: 14)




> رحبعام يتكلم بضمير الجمع عن نفسه
> 
> 
> *6* وَاسْتَشَارَ رَحُبْعَامُ الشُّيُوخَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا فِي خِدْمَةِ أَبِيهِ سُلَيْمَانَ قَائِلاً: «بِمَاذَا تُشِيرُونَ عَلَيَّ لأَرُدَّ جَوَاباً عَلَى هَذَا الشَّعْبِ؟»
> ...


 


يا اخي الفاضل ، عهدك بك انسان مهذب بعيد عن الاقتباس المختل .

فامامك رحبعام نفسه يقول ( لارد ) ونفسه يقول (لنرد ) ، وواضح انه لو كان الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم لكان كلاهما ( لنرد ) !!!

ولكن الاولى لانه يكلم الشيوخ بمفرده ، فهو مقابل الشيوخ ، والثانية لانه مع الشباب الاحداث وقد وضع نفسه معهم في كفتهم فقال ( لنرد ) واذا رجعت للنص كاملا لوجدت ان رحبعام قد مال لكفة الشباب ورجح رأيهم وعمل بنصيحتهم مما ادى الى انقسام المملكة من تحته فيما بعد .

اخبار ايام الثاني الاصحاح 10

الملوك الاول الاصحاح 12



> عزيزى الفاضل نيومان
> أتيتك بعبارات من العهد القديم فيها استخدام لضمير الجمع فى صيغة المتكلم للتفخيم
> فلم لا يمكن أن يكون تكلم الله بضمير الجمع أيضا للتفخيم و ليس لتعدد الأقانيم كما فى
> لنخلق الإنسان على صورتنا ؟


 


عزيزي الفاضل محب للمسيح 

يؤسفني اسلوب نقلك للنص بطريقة ( يا ايها الذين آمنوا لا تقربوا الصلاة ) ثم قمت تفسيره بطريقتك الخاصة بما يوافقك رأيك ( الخاطيء ) .

ما تفضلت به يثبت ان الكلام بالجمع ليس للتفخيم ، حيث ان الملك نفسه يتكلم بصيغة المفرد اذا تكلم عن نفسه ، ويتكلم بالجمع وهو وسط مجموعة . 

اي ان كلامك يثبت ما نقوله نحن انه ليس هناك الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم في اللغات السامية القديمة ( سواء العبرية او العربية ) .


ولازال امامك الفرصة لكي تأتي بنص سواء من الكتاب المقدس او من القرآن ، يتكلم فيه ملك او فرعون او اي شخص بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم .

تحياتي


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



new_man قال:


> سوف اقوم بفتحها بصفة مؤقتك لك لكي تقوم بنسخها بنفسك حتى يظهر اسمك على المشاركة ، ثم اقوم بحذفها بعد ان يتم النسخ هنا
> 
> الرب معك


 
مرة أخرى أشكرك
و حتى إن لم نتفق فى نهاية المناقشة فأنت بأسلوبك المؤدب تحسن صورة منتداكم فى نظرى
الرب معى و معك
نسأله سبحانه و تعالى أن يهدينا جميعا لما نختلف فيه من الحق


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*

الفاضل نيومان 
هل يكفيك أن آتيك بآية من القرآن الكريم يتحدث فيها الله عن نفسه بضمير الجمع أم لا ؟
علما بأن القرآن الكريم ينكر التثليث


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الفاضل نيومان
> هل يكفيك أن آتيك بآية من القرآن الكريم يتحدث فيها الله عن نفسه بضمير الجمع أم لا ؟
> علما بأن القرآن الكريم ينكر التثليث


 

اخي الفاضل محب للمسيح 

يبدو ان لديك مشكلة في التركيز ( سامحني لا اقصد الاهانة ) ولكن هذا ما يبدو من تكرار كلامك بعد ان وضعت لك الطلب ثلاث مرات .

وها انا اضعه للمرة الرابعة ، ارجو الانتباه والتركيز .

اذا كان الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم ، فان الملك والفرعون او اي شخص ذو منصب سوف يتكلم بصيغة الجمع .

ما اتيت به من الكتاب المقدس تم الرد عليه وتفنيده ان الكلام بالجمع كان المقصود به ( جمعا ) من الناس وواحد يتكلم عنهم .

لم يرد في الكتاب المقدس كلام ملك او حاكم او فرعون او اي انسان له منصب بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم ، كلام الله بالجمع لانه الواحد في ثالوث .


الان اذا اردت ان تقول ان الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم في القرآن ، هات من قول فرعون او ملك او انسان له منصب رفيع يتكلم بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم . (كلام الله بالجمع في القرآن يعني بالنسبة لي الثالوث الواضح في القرآن ، الله وكلمته وروحه ، وقد اقر القرآن هذا الثالوث بوضوح ) .

كلامي واضح الان ، اذا ليس واضحا مستعد لتكراره للمرة الخامسة .

سلام الله معك


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*


بالطبع ليست لدى مشكلة فى التركيز
و لكن لم أتصور أنك تظن أن القرآن الكريم يقر التثليث
فمع كامل احترامى لشخصك الكريم هو قول يجانبه الصواب
و لو كان القرآن يقر التثليث لما كانت هناك مشكلة بيننا و بينكم

فليكن فرعون يتحدث فى القرآن الكريم عن نفسه بضمير الجمع و هو يخاطب النبي موسي عليه السلام
قال تعالى :
*قَالَ أَلَمْ نُرَبِّكَ فِينَا وَلِيدًا وَلَبِثْتَ فِينَا مِنْ عُمُرِكَ *
*سِنِينَ*


سورة الشعراء آية 18
قال ألم نربك و لم يقل ألم أربك


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*


و هناك سؤال آخر يشغلنى
أنت تقول يا نيومان أن اللغة العبرية ليس فيها التكلم بضمير المتكلم الجمع للتفخيم
و بالتالي فقول الله فى العهد القديم
لنخلق الإنسان على صورتنا
تعنى بالضرورة تعدد الأقانيم
و لكن المشكلة أن بين كتابة سفر التكوين و بين مجئ السيد المسيح عليه السلام 1600 عام
و من الغريب حقا أنه طوال ال1600 عام لم ينتبه اليهود إلى ما يقوله المسيحيون اليوم
طوال ال1600 عام لم ينتبه اليهود إلى أن ضمير الجمع فى لغتهم لا يمكن أن يدل على التفخيم
طوال ال 1600 عام لم ينتبه اليهود إلى أن استخدام الله عز و جل لضمير الجمع يعنى بالضرورة تعدد الأقانيم
ألا ترى أن ما تقوله بعيد عن الصواب بعض الشئ ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الرد
> لن أقول أن كلامك مثلا مخالف للمنطق
> بل هو كلام سيتقبله أى شخص يؤمن بالتثليث و يراه كلاما طيبا و منطقيا
> و لكن *لا يمكن أن نبني عقيدة التثليث على تلك التحليلات*
> ...



*من الذى قال اننا بنينا عقيدة التثليث على تحليل ؟؟؟

من الذى قال ان هذا تحليل ؟؟

اما ن اللون الأحمر الثانى

من قال اننا لم ثبت ؟؟

لا تتخيل ان هدفنا هو ان تقول وتقر وتمضى بأنك فهمت الثالوث لا ابدا
شئت ام ابيت هذة حريتك الشخصية وليس لنا دخل فيها

لكن المهم اننا اثبتنا الثالوث
مجرد قبولك او عدمه لا يؤثر فى الحقيقة بذره ......
اتمنى ان يكون كلامى غير حاد !!
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



> بالطبع ليست لدى مشكلة فى التركيز



*امال مافيش جواب لية ؟؟*



> و لكن لم أتصور أنك تظن أن القرآن الكريم يقر التثليث



*الحق لا دخل له بعدم تصورك .....*



> فمع كامل احترامى لشخصك الكريم هو قول يجانبه الصواب
> و لو كان القرآن يقر التثليث لما كانت هناك مشكلة بيننا و بينكم



*نعم القرآن اقر بهذا وبوضوح ولكن هذا ليس موضوعنا فلا تخرج عنه*



> *قَالَ أَلَمْ نُرَبِّكَ فِينَا وَلِيدًا وَلَبِثْتَ فِينَا مِنْ عُمُرِكَ *
> *سِنِينَ*
> 
> 
> ...



*سبحان المسيح

إقرأ معى الفرق

لغة عــبـريـة & لغة عــربــيـة*

*هل يوجد جمع تعظيم فى العبببببببببببرية ؟
*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> فليكن فرعون يتحدث فى القرآن الكريم عن نفسه بضمير الجمع و هو يخاطب النبي موسي عليه السلام
> قال تعالى :
> قَالَ أَلَمْ نُرَبِّكَ فِينَا وَلِيدًا وَلَبِثْتَ فِينَا مِنْ عُمُرِكَ سِنِينَ
> 
> ...


 
الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح 

هل انت جاد في هذا الكلام ؟؟؟

فرعون يتكلم بصيغة الجمع لانه يتكم عن الاسرة الحاكمة وليس عن شخصه بدليل انه يقول (الم نربك فينا ولبثت فينا من عمرك سنينا) 

فهل فرعون يقول ان موسى ( تربي في فرعون او لبث في فرعون ) ام في الاسرة ولبث في الاسرة كفرد فيها ؟؟

الدليل ان فرعون يتكلم بصيغة الجمع العددي ، انه يتكلم مرة اخرى بصيغة المفرد ويقول :

(وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا هَامَانُ ابْنِ لِي صَرْحًا لَعَلِّي أَبْلُغُ)
(غافر 36)

وايضا 
(وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحًا لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ)
(القصص 38)

والاية الاخيرة ادعى ان يتكلم فيها فرعون بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم حيث انه يدّعي فيها الالوهية ، ولكنك ترى انه يتكلم فيها بصيغة المفرد ، وهذا يثبت بكل تأكيد ان الكلام بالجمع في الآيات التي اتيت بها سواء من الكتاب المقدس او القرآن حتى الان ان الكلام بالجمع لا يمكن ان يكون للتفخيم . لان نفس الملك او الفرعون او الشخص ذو المنصب ، اذا تكلم بالجمع للتفخيم فيجب ان تكون هي الصيغة المتعارف عليها دائما في خطابه ، وخاصة اذا كان يتكلم ليعلن عن نفسه انه الله ، وهو احوج الاوقات للكلام بالتفخيم في هذا الشأن .!!!!





> أنت تقول يا نيومان أن اللغة العبرية ليس فيها التكلم بضمير المتكلم الجمع للتفخيم
> و بالتالي فقول الله فى العهد القديم
> لنخلق الإنسان على صورتنا
> تعنى بالضرورة تعدد الأقانيم
> و لكن المشكلة أن بين كتابة سفر التكوين و بين مجئ السيد المسيح عليه السلام 1600 عام




عزيزي ، هناك فرق بين ظهور يسوع المسيح (الابن الازلي ) في الجسد ، وبين وجود الابن من الازل .

فالكلام في سفر التكوين هو الله مثلث الاقانيم يتكلم ( الاب والابن والروح القدس ). وهذا لا يتعارض مع مجيء المسيح مولودا من العذراء في ملء الزمان ( اي الوقت المحدد زمنيا من الله ) 


ولازلت في انتظار دليل من القرآن او من الكتاب المقدس يثبت ان الكلام بصيغة الجمع هو للتفخيم .


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



> و من الغريب حقا أنه طوال ال1600 عام لم ينتبه اليهود إلى ما يقوله المسيحيون اليوم
> طوال ال1600 عام لم ينتبه اليهود إلى أن ضمير الجمع فى لغتهم لا يمكن أن يدل على التفخيم



*سبحان المسيح*

*مرة أخرى تعاود ان تتكطلم بلسان اليهود بكل خطأ

من قال انهم لم يعلموا ؟؟؟
من قال انهم لم ينتبهوا ؟؟؟
من قال ان التثليث يضاد التوحيد ؟؟؟

عجبى*
*
قلنا اكثر من مرة
ان الثالوث موجود عهدا ابديا بوجود الله لأنه هو الله

وقلنا ايضا ان الثالوث لم يكن واضحا فى العهد القديم مثل الجديد

فمثلا هذة الآية تتكلم عن الآب والإبن صريحه


من صعد الى السماوات و نزل من جمع الريح في حفنتيه من صر المياه في ثوب من ثبت جميع اطراف الارض ما اسمه و ما اسم ابنه ان عرفت 
(ام  30 :  4)*​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*

يتبع بعد غد إن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> يتبع بعد غد إن شاء الله تعالى


 

الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح 

شكرا لك على اسلوب الحوار الهاديء 

نراك على خير ونتركك في رعاية الله ، منتظرين مداخلاتك القادمة باي ادلة تراها تؤيد ما تقوله ، مصلين الى لله ان يعطينا جميعا ان نرى النور لمعرفة الحق وحده .

سلام الله معك


----------



## !ابن الملك! (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*

*يا محب المسيح*​
*كنت تريد نصوص لاثبات وجود الثالوث فى العهد القديم *

*فقلت انا مثال واحد *​


!ابن الملك! قال:


> لا أعلم لم أغلق الموضوع بدعوى أن السؤال مجاب عليه من قبل
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*فقلت حضرتك*​


محب للمسيح7 قال:


> لا أعلم لم أغلق الموضوع بدعوى أن السؤال مجاب عليه من قبل
> 
> 
> و بالطبع لا أستطيع كقارئ محايد أن أجد أى إشارة للتثليث فى النص​




فقلت لك



!ابن الملك! قال:


> عزيزى محب المسيح
> 
> 
> 
> ...





وقلت لك ايضا



!ابن الملك! قال:


> رسالة اخيرة يا محب المسيح
> 
> الثالوث فى العهد القديم هو مستتر ولكنه موجود
> 
> ...







محب للمسيح7 قال:


> عزيزي الفاضل ابن الملك
> 
> 
> لن أقول أن كلامك مثلا مخالف للمنطق​




*احمدك يا رب ... واشكر فضلك*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> عزيزي الفاضل ابن الملك
> 
> بل هو كلام سيتقبله أى شخص يؤمن بالتثليث و يراه كلاما طيبا و منطقيا
> و لكن لا يمكن أن نبني عقيدة التثليث على تلك التحليلات​




اولا  يبدو ان حضرتك لم تقرأ اخر رد لذا سأعيده عليك واضيف للافادة:

الثالوث فى العهد القديم هو مستتر ولكنه موجود


الثالوث فى العهد القديم ليس مجرد ان يذكر العهد القديم( الاب و الابن و الروح القدس)
فاليهود ذلك الوقت لم يكونوا سيفهمون معنى الابن او الروح القدس ( بالرغم من وجود ايات توضح الثالوث فى العهد القديم بصورة مباشرة كما قال اخى new-man واخى Molka Molkan

ولكن بعد قدوم الابن( المسيح ) وحلول الروح القدس ( الحمامة - السنة النار ) وقول المسيح الواضح يوضح ذلك *
Matt 28:19 ​*​​​فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. (فهل يمكن ان يوجد نص اوضح من ذلك ؟؟؟؟)

ففهمنا ما قد قيل عن الاب والابن والروح القدس فى العهد القديم بالصورة المستترة  كالمثال الذى وضعته امامك ( واشك انك قرأته لاخره ) 

وهناك ايات اكثر وضوحا ( لغير الدارسين والمتعمقين ) فى العهد القديم مثل ما قاله اخوتى . ولم استمع لرد منطقى من حضرتك.


الان امامك اختيار من اثنين :
1- ان تقول قد اقتنعت الان وعرفت ان الثالوث موجود فى العهد القديم
                (اذن قد تمت الاجابة )

2-او ان تقول تفسيرك فى الاتى: 

1-فإن كان الله قد قال لموسى انه اله ابائه . فلماذا فصل وقال اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب ؟؟؟
2- لماذا عرض الوحى قصة تقديم ابراهيم لابنه ذبيحة ؟ بالرغم من ان اول 75 سنة من عمر ابراهيم لم يذكر عنها الكتاب شيئا.
3- لماذا قدم الوحى قصة زواج اسحق من رفقة ؟ بالرغم من انه لم يذكر مثلا قصة او وقت موتها ؟
4- لماذا ذكر الوحى قصة اخذ يعقوب البكورية والبركة من اخيه عيسو؟ بالرغم من ان معظم حياة يعقوب والتى قضاها عند لابان مجهولة ؟

5- تفسيرك للايات التى وضعها اخوتى الاحباء


وبعد ان ترد عليهم 
اكتبهم فى كتاب وهانسميه تفسير محب المسيح  :yahoo:






رسالة اخيرة: 

لا تحاول ان تجادل يا صديقى بدون دليل ( فلا ينفع ان اقول ان هذة مجرد تحليلات )
الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة 

ربنا معاك يا محب المسيح ( ليتك تتبع تعاليم المسيح الذى تقول انك تحبه)​​​ربنا يفتع عينك لترى الحقيقة ​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



!ابن الملك! قال:


> الثالوث فى العهد القديم هو مستتر ولكنه موجود
> 
> 
> الثالوث فى العهد القديم ليس مجرد ان يذكر العهد القديم( الاب و الابن و الروح القدس)
> ...




عزيزى ابن الملك
يبدو أن ما أقوله ليس واضحا بالنسبة لكم
أنتم تقولون أن التثليث موجود بصورة مستترة فى العهد القديم
و أنا أقول أنكم ترونه مستترا لأنكم تقرأون العهد القديم من منطلق إيمانكم بالتثليث
فما تقولون أنه إشارات للتثليث لو لم تكونوا تؤمنون بالتليث من العهد الجديد ما كنتم لتفهموا منها التثليث
بدليل أن اليهود يقرأونه قبل السيد المسيح عليه الصلاة و السلام ب1600 عام و لم يفهموا منه التثليث
فلو كان ما تقولون أنه إشارات قاطعة للتثليث فى العهد القديم بالفعل إشارات قاطعة ...فلم لم يفهمها اليهود ؟

​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



!ابن الملك! قال:


> ​
> لا تحاول ان تجادل يا صديقى بدون دليل ( فلا ينفع ان اقول ان هذة مجرد تحليلات )
> الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة ​
> ربنا معاك يا محب المسيح ( ليتك تتبع تعاليم المسيح الذى تقول انك تحبه)​​
> ربنا يفتع عينك لترى الحقيقة ​




على فكرة أنا لا أريد أن أجادل فحسب
أنا أريد أن أخرج من الدنيا على خير و الله راض عنى
و أريد أن أنجو من غضب الله و عقابه
و أسأل الله تعالى أن نكون جميعا ممن يتبعون الحق

​


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> عزيزى ابن الملك
> يبدو أن ما أقوله ليس واضحا بالنسبة لكم
> أنتم تقولون أن التثليث موجود بصورة مستترة فى العهد القديم
> و أنا أقول أنكم ترونه مستترا لأنكم تقرأون العهد القديم من منطلق إيمانكم بالتثليث
> ...


 

الاخ الفاضل المحب للمسيح 

لازال كلامك يدور في حلقة مفرغة 

قلنا ان الاعلان عن الثالوث موجود في العهد القديم بصورة مستترة ، واصبح الاعلان يزداد وضوحا ، ليس بتفسيرنا نحن ، بل باعلان الله نفسه فهو الذي قال ( باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس ) (متى 28: 19)

ولا يخفي عليك ان جزء كبير من الذين آمنوا بالمسيح هم من اليهود ، 


اذا لماذا تختم كلامك بنفس التساؤل ، لماذا لم يؤمن اليهود ؟؟؟

نعيد مرة اخرى ، لان الاعلان كان مستترا وبدأ الاعلان بالتدريج يتضح من الله نفسه ، وانتهى الاعلان من الله بالوضوح الكامل ..

هل ستكرر نفس السؤال ولماذا لم يؤمن اليهود ؟؟؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح
> 
> شكرا لك على اسلوب الحوار الهاديء
> 
> ...


 
و شكرا لك صديقي

و إن شاء الله يستمر الحوار هادئا بناء بيننا بعيدا عن التطاول و الحدة و السخرية

فإن لم نتفق فى النهاية فعلى الأقل سيكون كل منا أكثر فهما لوجهة نظر الآخر

هدانا الله جميعا لما يحب و يرضي


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



!ابن الملك! قال:


> *يا محب المسيح*​
> 
> *كنت تريد نصوص لاثبات وجود الثالوث فى العهد القديم *​
> *فقلت انا مثال واحد *​
> ...



نبدأ بالرد
و الله المستعان
​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



> -فإن كان الله قد قال لموسى انه اله ابائه . فلماذا فصل وقال اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب ؟؟؟
> 
> [/right]


 
فصل الله و قال 
إله إبراهيم و إله إسحق و إله يعقوب
بعد قوله
إله آبائك

لأن هؤلاء هم أعظم آباء موسي عليه السلام فخصهم الله عز و جل
و ليس هناك ما يدل من تلك الجملة على أن الله تعالى ثلاثى الأقانيم

و رجعت لتفسيرات الكتاب المقدس فلم أجد مفسري الكتاب المقدس يقولون ما تقوله

تفسير الأب أنطونيوس فكرى

*آية (6): "ثم قال أنا إله أبيك إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب فغطى موسى وجهه لأنه خاف أن ينظر إلى الله."*
إله أبيك= المقصود بها إله كل آبائك وهكذا فهمها أسطفانوس (أع32:7) فغطى موسى وجهه= حتى لا يموت إذ رأى الله. وهكذا يصنع السيرافيم إذ يغطون وجوههم. 

تفسير تادرس يعقوب مالطى


إذ دعى الله موسى النبى لم يحدثه عن مؤهلاته للخدمة وإمكانياته البشرية بل حدثه عن نفسه ، الإمكانيات الإلهية المقدمة له ، قائلا له : " أنا إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب " ع 6 . 
وكانت هذه الكلمات تخرج بسلطان وقوة نارية حتى " غطى موسى وجهه لأنه خاف " ع 7 . تحدث أيضا عن قيامه هو بالخلاص فقد رأى وسمع وعلم مذلة شعبه لذا فهو ينزل لإنقاذهم .

و لا أعلم لم غاب تحليلك عزيزي ابن الملك عن الآباء المفسرين للكتاب المقدس ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



> أنتم تقولون أن التثليث موجود بصورة مستترة فى العهد القديم



*نحن لم نقل 
نحن اثبتنا ولم نقل كلاما مثلك بدون دليل

مكتوب
روحه
ابنه
ما اسمه*



> و أنا أقول أنكم ترونه مستترا لأنكم تقرأون العهد القديم من منطلق إيمانكم بالتثليث


*
انت تقول بأى دليل ؟؟؟
من قال اننا نقول بسبب سببك ؟؟
من قال اننا نقول من منطلق الإيمان ؟؟؟؟

الإيمان مبنى على ايات وقد وضعنا الآيات وانت لم تقترب منها الى الآن ولم تقدر ان تقوا فيها شئ

فهل هذا هو الحوار الذى تتمناه

ان نعرض ونجيب عليك مرات وانت تتجاهل ردودنا
وتذهب الى كلام ليس له قوى كالإيات*



> فما تقولون أنه إشارات للتثليث


*
ايها الأخ العزيز افهمنا ارجوك

نحن لمك نقدم إشارات نحن قدمنا آيات ايات

يعنى حروب وليس إشارات
*


> لو لم تكونوا تؤمنون بالتليث من العهد الجديد ما كنتم لتفهموا منها التثليث



*من الذى وضع هذة القاعدة ؟؟
اعطينى فسير يقول هذا لو سمحت

*


> بدليل أن اليهود يقرأونه قبل السيد المسيح عليه الصلاة و السلام ب1600 عام *و لم يفهموا منه التثليث*



*مرة سابعة تتكلم عن اليهود وانت لا تعرف عنهم شئ
هل تتكلم عليهم لأنهم ليسوا بموجودين ؟؟

اين تعايشت مع اليهود حتى تقول انهم لم كذا وكذا ؟؟؟

ألم يذكر فى قرآنك انهم قالوا ان عزيز ابن الله ؟؟؟

فالفكرة بحسب قرآنك ايضا موجودة

وانت لا ترد علينا

*


> فلم لم يفهمها اليهود ؟



*
من قال انها لم يفهمها اليهود ؟؟

هل المعول عليه هو فهم اليهود ام الإيات ؟؟

انت دخلت هنا لتطلب آيات وليس اليهود *​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> لماذا عرض الوحى قصة تقديم ابراهيم لابنه ذبيحة ؟ بالرغم من ان اول 75 سنة من عمر ابراهيم لم يذكر عنها الكتاب شيئا.
> 
> [/right]


 
لتكون تلك القصة العظيمة درسا لنا لنتعلم طاعة الله سبحانه و تعالى
و لو كانت أوامره صعبة علينا
فهى قصة عظيمة بالفعل
رجل وصل إيمانه للإلتزام بأوامر الله عز و جل مهما كانت صعبة و قاسية
رجل يأمره الله تعالى بقتل أحب شخص إليه فى الدنيا
و بوسيلة قاسية
يقطع عنقه بسكين
فلا يمتنع الأب و لا يعترض ابنه
طاعة لأمر الله تعالى
سبحان الله !
قصة أكثر من رائعة
تستحق أن تخلد فى التوراة و القرآن الكريم لتبقى درسا للبشرية إلى يوم القيامة

أما أنها رمز للتثليث و الصلب و الفداء فهو تحليل لا يمكن أن يراه إلا شخص مسيحي


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



molka molkan قال:


> *نحن لم نقل *
> *نحن اثبتنا ولم نقل كلاما مثلك بدون دليل*​
> *مكتوب*
> *روحه*
> ...


 

الفاضل مولكا
اسمح لى أن أرد أولا على ابن الملك ثم أرد عليك
فقط لعدم تشتيت الحوار و حتى لا تنقطع الأفكار
و شكرا لك


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



> لأن هؤلاء هم أعظم آباء موسي عليه السلام فخصهم الله عز و جل


*
دليلك ؟؟؟

على السبب وليس على انهم اعظم آباء موسى


ثانيا
لاحظ معى

الرب قال

إله إبراهيم و إله إسحق و إله يعقوب

ولم يقل

إله ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب

هل تلاحظ المظلل بالون الأحمر ؟؟*

*وكما تعلم ان حرف العطف هذا يدل على المغايرة

فأي مغايره لهذا الإله ؟؟*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



> لتكون تلك القصة العظيمة درسا لنا لنتعلم طاعة الله سبحانه و تعالى
> و لو كانت أوامره صعبة علينا
> فهى قصة عظيمة بالفعل
> رجل وصل إيمانه للإلتزام بأوامر الله عز و جل مهما كانت صعبة و قاسية
> ...



*تحليل رائع وصحيح ولكن هل هذا فقط كل المقصود ؟؟

ارجو الكلام بالتفاسير *​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



> 3- لماذا قدم الوحى قصة زواج اسحق من رفقة ؟ بالرغم من انه لم يذكر مثلا قصة او وقت موتها ؟
> 
> [/right]


 
أظن من خلال قراءتى لكلامك السابق

*اسحق

**1- (تك 22: 1 الى 14)

نفس القصة اسحق هنا كان سيقدمه ابيه ذبيحة ونجد ان اسحق لم يعترض ولم يبكى حتى وهو اشارة الى اقنوم الابن ( الكلمة ) والذى تقدم كذبيحة عن جميع الجنس البشرى بارادته طاعة للاب

2- (تك 21: 4) 
َخَتَنَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ إِسْحَاقَ ابْنَهُ وَهُوَ ابْنُ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَمَا أَمَرَهُ اللهُ.*

*لمعلوماتك اسحق هو اول شخص تم ختانه بعد 8 ايام كما امر الله ابراهيم
اما ابراهيم نفسه كان فى عمر 99 سنة عندما اختتن 
اسماعيل كان فى عمر 13 سنة عندما اختتن ( اقرا تك 17: 24)
اسحق هو اذن اشارة الى المسيح والذى هو الختن الحقيقى 


**3- (تك 24: 67)
فَأَدْخَلَهَا إِسْحَاقُ إِلَى خِبَاءِ سَارَةَ أُمِّهِ، وَأَخَذَ رِفْقَةَ فَصَارَتْ لَهُ زَوْجَةً وَأَحَبَّهَا. فَتَعَزَّى إِسْحَاقُ بَعْدَ مَوْتِ أُمِّهِ.*
*ومن المعروف ان اسحق لم يتزوج مرة اخرى على عكس من عاش فى هذة الفترة كابراهيم واسماعيل ويعقوب وعيسو

اسحق هو اذن اشارة للمسيح والذى هو عريس للكنيسة الى الابد ( عايز ايات ؟؟؟)

اذن من 1و2و3 و امثلة اخرى 
اذن اسحق هو اشارة الى فكرة الابن*


أظن أنك ترى أن الكتاب المقدس أشار لزواج إسحاق عليه السلام من رفقة كرمز لأن المسيح هو العريس الروحى للكنيسة
و أنا شخصيا أراه نوعا من التكلف فى التفسير 

و أنت ترى أن إسحق هو رمز للإبن لأنه
أولا
كان سيذبح طاعة لأمر الله و لم يبك و لم يعترض
الرد 
أما السيد المسيح عليه السلام طبقا للإنجيل فكان يدعو بدموع و صرخات أن ينجيه الله من الموت
بينما كان إسحق عليه السلام متقبلا للموت
ثانيا
إسحق عليه السلام ختن فى اليوم الثامن و المسيح هو الختن الحقيقي
الرد
و كل اليهود يختنون فى اليوم الثامن فهل هم أيضا رمز للمسيح ؟
ثالثا
إسحق عليه السلام لم يتزوج إلا رفقة مما يجعله رمز للمسيح عريس الكنيسة فى العهد الجديد
الرد
و أنا أرى فى تلك النقطة بعض التكلف


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*

تسرعت عزيزى فى الرد​ 


محب للمسيح7 قال:


> فصل الله و قال
> إله إبراهيم و إله إسحق و إله يعقوب
> بعد قوله
> إله آبائك
> ...


 

لماذا لم يقل اله ادم واله نوح مثلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  هل هم اقل من الانبياء السابقين فى العظمة ( احذر)

اذا نستفاد من هذا ان ذكر الوحى لهؤلاء الثلاثة (ابراهيم - اسحق - يعقوب ) انما لتوضح لنا شئ معين 
انظر الى تعليقى للمرة الثالثة لتعرف لماذا خصهم الوحى بالذكر ...



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> و رجعت لتفسيرات الكتاب المقدس فلم أجد مفسري الكتاب المقدس يقولون ما تقوله
> 
> تفسير الأب أنطونيوس فكرى
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سامحنى ولكن..
هل هذا هو الدليل على الذى يهد ما قلته انا .

هل التفاسير هى وحى من عند الله؟؟؟

التفاسير هى لمساعدتنا لنجد ما نجهله او للزيادة على ما نعرفه من اباءنا .

التفاسير مش شرط ان تشتمل على كل التأملات فى الاية الواحدة ,,فمن الممكن الخروج بتأملات جديدة وهنا نرى عظمة الكتاب المقدس على عكس بعض الكتب والتى تحتاج لتفسير وبدونها لا نفهم الكتاب ( وليفهم القارئ ) .


حضرتك سبق وقلت

لن أقول أن كلامك مثلا مخالف للمنطق
كلام سيتقبله أى شخص يؤمن بالتثليث و يراه كلاما طيبا و منطقيا

فما الذى حدث خلال اليومين السابقين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انا لسا مستنى ردود على اسئلتى والا  فليس هناك رد .




لقد قلت واضيف :

الثالوث فى العهد القديم ليس مجرد ان يذكر العهد القديم( الاب و الابن و الروح القدس)
فاليهود ذلك الوقت لم يكونوا سيفهمون معنى الابن او الروح القدس ( بالرغم من وجود ايات توضح الثالوث فى العهد القديم بصورة مباشرة كما قال اخى new-man واخى Molka Molkan

ولكن بعد قدوم الابن( المسيح ) وحلول الروح القدس ( الحمامة - السنة النار ) وقول المسيح الواضح يوضح ذلك *

Matt 28:19 ​*فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. (فهل يمكن ان يوجد نص اوضح من ذلك ؟؟؟؟)

ففهمنا ما قد قيل عن الاب والابن والروح القدس فى العهد القديم بالصورة المستترة كالمثال الذى وضعته امامك 

اضيف ايضا

هذا لم يمنع ايضا ان الابن ( المسيح ) قد ظهر فى العهد القديم ( معقول ؟؟) على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر

انظر *
Gen 18:1 *وظهر له الرب عند بلوطات ممرا وهو جالس في باب الخيمة وقت حر النهار. (لابراهيم )​
*Dan 3:25 ​*​اجاب وقال ها انا ناظر اربعة رجال محلولين يتمشون في وسط النار وما بهم ضرر ومنظر الرابع شبيه بابن الآلهة. ( للفتية )

وغيرهم ( عايز ايات اخرى قول ؟؟ )

خلى بالك اوعى تسأل على اى حاجة فيهم من غير ما تقرأ تفاسير .( علشان تفهم )


هذا لم يمنع ايضا ان الروح القدس  قد ظهر فى العهد القديم ايضا ( معقول ؟؟) على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر

انظر​*Gen 41:38 ​*​فقال فرعون لعبيده هل نجد مثل هذا رجلا فيه روح الله. ( يوسف )​*1Sam 11:6 ​*​فحلّ روح الله على شاول عندما سمع هذا الكلام وحمي غضبه جدا. ( شاول )​
*​**​**​*​
*​*وغيرهم كثير  ( عايز ايات اخرى قول ؟؟ ) ​​ 

رسالة جديدة الى اخى::

1- كن متيقا ان كل كلمة بل كل حرف من الكتاب المقدس لم يوضع هباءا وانما لسبب . لان الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب خلاصى بمعنى انه لا يهتم الا بذكر الاحداث التى تساعدنا لندرك ونعرف ماهية الخلاص

2- لقد قلت انك محايد ولو انك اتبعت هذا الاسلوب على كتابك لن يصمد ابدا .


شكرا على اسلوبك الراقى والذى قلما نجده من الاخرين .


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



molka molkan قال:


> *دليلك ؟؟؟*​
> *على السبب وليس على انهم اعظم آباء موسى*​
> 
> *ثانيا*
> ...


 

لو قلت
أنا ابن مصر و ابن أرض الكنانة و ابن أم الدنيا

فهل تفهم من الجملة أنى 3 أبناء فى وقت واحد أم تفهم منها التأكيد على المعنى

فكلمة إله تعاد كل مرة لتأكيد المعنى
للتأكيد على أنه سبحانه و تعالى هو إلههم جميعا و لا إله غيره و لا شريك له فى ألوهيته سبحانه و تعالى هو المتفرد بالألوهية وحده
و ليس للمغايرة فى نفس الإله

مثال آخر
لو أن ملكة بريطانيا قالت
أنا ملكة بريطانيا و ملكة أستراليا
هل تفهم من الجملة أن الملكة هى ملكتين فى وقت واحد مثلا؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*

تعقيب اشرافي :
الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح

حتى يظل موضوعك مفتوحا بدون اغلاق ، ارجو ان تراعي قوانين القسم للحوار .

اذا اردت ان تناقش الفكر المسيحي فناقشه من تفسيرات المسيحيين ، اما مناقشة الفكر بطريقتك الخاصة فليس مكانه قسم الرد على الشبهات ، وبالتالي هذا يعرّض الموضوع للغلق .

اردت ان انبهك فقط حتى لا تشتكي اذا وجدت الموضوع مغلقا ذات يوم .

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*

الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح 



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> لو قلت
> أنا ابن مصر و ابن أرض الكنانة و ابن أم الدنيا
> 
> فهل تفهم من الجملة أنى 3 أبناء فى وقت واحد أم تفهم منها التأكيد على المعنى
> ...


 
وهل قلنا ان هناك ثلاثة الهة ؟؟؟

بالطبع نحن نقول اله واحد ، له ثلاث اقانيم ،اي ثلاث تعيينات لله الواحد .

وبالتالي فمثالك نستطيع الرد عليه ونقول 
ابن مصر وابن النيل وابن ام الدنيا ، هو نفس الشخص الواحد 
ولكن له ثلاث تعيينات . 

ارجو الانتباه لشيء مهم يفوتك الالتفات اليه في حوارنا ، اننا لا نقول على الله اي شيء ، ولكننا نصدق ما يعلنه الله عن نفسه في الكتاب المقدس ، ولان الله ليس له مثيل ، فكل الامثلة المضروبة لا يمكن ان تعطي شبه او تخيل لمن هو الله ، يمعنى انك لا تستطيع ان تتخيل الله او تتصوره فتعطي عنه مثال ، ولكن ما يقوله ويعلنه عن نفسه هو صادق وغير كاذب فيه .

واخيرا : لم ارى انك قدمت اي دليل من الكتاب المقدس او القرآن يقول ان الجمع هو صيغة الكلام بالتعظيم او التفخيم .

لازلت في الانتظار . مع التحية والاحترام


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



!ابن الملك! قال:


> لقد قلت واضيف :
> 
> الثالوث فى العهد القديم ليس مجرد ان يذكر العهد القديم( الاب و الابن و الروح القدس)
> فاليهود ذلك الوقت لم يكونوا سيفهمون معنى الابن او الروح القدس ( بالرغم من وجود ايات توضح الثالوث فى العهد القديم بصورة مباشرة كما قال اخى new-man واخى molka molkan
> ...





صدقنى أنا محايد بقدر المستطاع لأنى أبحث عن الحق
و كما قلت لكم من قبل الدنيا فانية و مردنا إلى الله 
و نحن لا نتحمل عقاب الله تعالى و سخطه
و نفس الأسلوب أتبعه مع القرآن الكريم و يصمد
و لا مانع عندي من فتح مناقشة عن مصداقية الإسلام بشرط عدم التطاول على أى رموز إسلامية لكن بعد الانتهاء تماما من تساؤلاتى عن المسيحية

و تلك ثالث مرة تقول لى أن التثليث كان مستترا فى العهد القديم و أعلن بمنتهى الوضوح فى العهد الجديد من خلال قول السيد المسيح عليه السلام

فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. (فهل يمكن ان يوجد نص اوضح من ذلك ؟؟؟؟)

و أنا لا أرى التثليث واضحا بتلك الطريقة فى النص
فالنص لم يقل أن الأب و الابن و الروح القدس هم ثلاثة أقانيم لإله واحد إطلاقا

لكن نؤجل تلك المناقشة حتى ننتهى من مناقشة التثليث فى العهد القديم إن شاء الله تعالى

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



> *لو قلت
> أنا ابن مصر و ابن أرض الكنانة و ابن أم الدنيا
> 
> فهل تفهم من الجملة أنى 3 أبناء فى وقت واحد أم تفهم منها التأكيد على المعنى*



*من الذى قال انهم ثلاثة ؟؟؟

ونعم سوف اقول لك انك بثلاث شخصيات لنفس الكينونة الواحدة *​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



new_man قال:


> تعقيب اشرافي :
> الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح
> 
> حتى يظل موضوعك مفتوحا بدون اغلاق ، ارجو ان تراعي قوانين القسم للحوار .
> ...


 

الفاضل نيو مان
سأحاول أن أثرى الموضوع بالتفسيرات المسيحية و اليهودية إن شاء الله
لكن أنا لست مسيحيا و لست مقتنعا بكل ما فى التفسيرات المسيحية و بالتالى فلا يمكن أن أناقش كل شئ من منظور التفسيرات المسيحية فحسب
أطرح ما لدى و ناقشونى فيه
و كما قلت فنحن إن لم نتفق سنصبح أكثر فهما لبعضنا البعض
و لا أحب أن تغلقوا الموضوع
و لكن لكم ما شئتم فهو منتداكم
و لكن بلا شك أن إغلاقكم للحوار مع التزامى بأسلوب حضارى هادئ فى الحوار و الحمد لله باعترافكم قد يعطى صورة سيئة عن منتداكم و هو ما لا نحبه
و شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> *اذن اسحق هو اشارة الى فكرة الابن*
> 
> 
> أظن أنك ترى أن الكتاب المقدس أشار لزواج إسحاق عليه السلام من رفقة كرمز لأن المسيح هو العريس الروحى للكنيسة
> و أنا شخصيا أراه نوعا من التكلف فى التفسير


 
اكتر كلمة عجبتنى   أنا شخصيا أراه 


سوف اضطر ان اخوذ فى تفاصيل اكتر:

1- هل تعرف ان رفقة هى المرأة الوحيدة فى ذاك العصر والتى لم يذكر الوحى خبر موتها فى سفر التكوين؟؟؟؟ 
بينما يذكر الاخرين

موت سارة ( امراة ابراهيم )*
Gen 23:1​*​​​وكانت حياة سارة مئة وسبعا وعشرين سنة سني حياة سارة.​
*Gen 23:2​*​​​وماتت سارة في قرية اربع التي هي حبرون في ارض كنعان. فاتى ابراهيم ليندب سارة ويبكي عليها.​
*​* 
موت راحيل ( امراة يعقوب )
*Gen 35:19​*​​​فماتت راحيل ودفنت في طريق افراتة التي هي بيت لحم.​
*Gen 35:20​*​​​فنصب يعقوب عمودا على قبرها. وهو عمود قبر راحيل الى اليوم

موت شوع ( امراة يهوذا ) 
*Gen 38:12 *ولما طال الزمان ماتت ابنة شوع امرأة يهوذا. ثم تعزّى يهوذا فصعد الى جزاز غنمه الى تمنة هو وحيرة صاحبه العدلامي.​
*​**​* 
اذن رفقة هنا رمزا للكنيسة والتى 
*Matt 16:18​*​​​وانا اقول لك ايضا انت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها.​
*​* 
2- اسحق تزوج بامراة واحدة على عكس عادات ذاك الزمن ( ابيه وابنه واحفادهم متزوجين باكثر من واحدة )

رمز للمسيح والذى اخذ الكنيسة عروس ابدية له  

3- اسحق لم يذهب لاخذ رفقة من عند عشيرة ابيه بل ابراهيم بعث الخادم ( العازر الدمشقى ) لكى يأتى بها ( لا يوجد من فعل ذلك غير اسحق)

*Gen 24:4 *بل الى ارضي والى عشيرتي تذهب وتأخذ زوجة لابني اسحق.

رمز للكنيسة والتى اتت للمسيح لحاجتها لتنال الحياة والخلاص 

4- تم الالتقاء برفقة عند بئرالماء

*Gen 24:14​*​​​فليكن ان الفتاة التي اقول لها اميلي جرتك لاشرب فتقول اشرب وانا اسقي جمالك ايضا هي التي عيّنتها لعبدك اسحق. وبها اعلم انك صنعت لطفا الى سيدي​*Gen 24:16​*​​​وكانت الفتاة حسنة المنظر جدا وعذراء لم يعرفها رجل. فنزلت الى العين وملأت جرتها وطلعت. ( كمل باقى القصة )​
*​**​**​* 
رمز للكنيسة والتى تعرفت على المسيح عند المعمودية 



نرجع الى سلسلة الاغلاط ( سامحنى صديقى )



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> أولا
> كان سيذبح طاعة لأمر الله و لم يبك و لم يعترض
> الرد
> أما السيد المسيح عليه السلام طبقا للإنجيل فكان يدعو بدموع و صرخات أن ينجيه الله من الموت
> بينما كان إسحق عليه السلام متقبلا للموت




*انظر  *

*Phil 2:8 *​​​واذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه واطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب.​
​ 

*تنسف كل الكلام الذى قلته وتذكرنا بما قلته عن طاعة اسحق لابيه.*

*انظر لتفسير ابونا تادرس ولا تفسر كما يحلو لك*

لقد اجتاز السيِّد المِعصرة وحده وهو يقول:* "نفسي حزينة جدًا حتى الموت"* [38]. أمّا سِرّ حزنه فهو ليس الخوف من الآلام الجسديّة، إنّما ثقل الخطيّة التي لا يقبلها السيِّد ولا يطيقها، لكنّه من أجل هذا جاء، ونيابة عنّا خضع في طاعة للآب ليحمل موت الخطيّة فيه. إنه يصرخ: "*يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنِّي هذه الكأس، لكن ليس كما أريد أنا، بل كما تريد أنت" *[39].وكما يقول *القدّيس أغسطينوس:* [إن إرادة الآب وإرادة الابن واحدة لأن لهما روح واحد، لماذا إذن قال هذا؟ لقد جاء نيابة عنّا نحن الذين رفضنا إرادة الله فخضع للصليب بسرور من أجل الطاعة للآب، وفي نفس الوقت كان يريد ذلك. هذا ما أعلنه السيِّد نفسه بقوله: *"*هكذا أحبَّ الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد" (يو 3: 16). وكأن البذل هنا هو من إرادة الآب المحب. وفي نفس الوقت يقول الرسول: *"*أحبَّني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي*" *(غل 2: 20)، باذلاً نفسه المملوءة حبًا.]​v​من المستحيل أن ابن الإنسان كان يقول: يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنِّي هذه الكأس، تحت إحساس بالخوف!... فالرب يسوع لا يستعفي من ذبيحة الموت حتى تصل نعمة الخلاص للجنس البشري كله. ​*العلاّمة أوريجينوس​*v​"نفسي حزينة جدًا حتى الموت". لنقدّم الشكر أن ليسوع جسد حقيقي ونفس حقيقيّة، فلو أن الرب لم يأخذ الطبيعة الإنسانيّة بكاملها لما خلّص البشريّة. لو أنه أخذ جسدًا فقط بلا نفس لخلص الجسد دون النفس مع أننا نحتاج إلى خلاص النفس أكثر من خلاص الجسد. لقد أخذ الجسد والنفس معًا ليخلّصهما، يخلّص الإنسان بكامله كما خلقه. ​*القدّيس جيروم​*v​بكونه الله الذي لبس جسدًا قام بدور الضعف الجسدي حتى لا يوجد عذر لدى الأشرار مُنكري التجسّد. فمع قوله هذا إذا بأتباع ماني لا يصدّقون، وفالنتيوس ينكر التجسّد، ومرقيون يَدَّعي أنه كان خيالاً... لقد أظهر نفسه أنه يحمل جسدًا حقيقيًا. ​*القدّيس أمبروسيوس​*يرى *القدّيس كيرلّس الكبير* أن سرّ حزن السيِّد المسيح هو رفض إسرائيل ابنه البكر له، إذ يقول:​v​كما بكى على لعازر في ترفُّق بالجنس البشري كلّه بكونه صار فريسة للفساد والموت، هكذا نقول أنه حزن هنا إذ رأى أورشليم، وقد أحاطت بها المآسي الكبرى، ولم يعد لمصائبها علاج. ​v​لم تكن آلامه عملاً تحقّق بغير إرادته، لكن من جانب آخر كانت خطيرة، إذ تؤدي إلى رفض مجمع اليهود وخرابه. لم تكن إرادته أن يكون إسرائيل قاتلاً لربِّه، معرِّضًا نفسه للدينونة واللوم والحرمان من عطايا الله... بينما كانوا قبلاً شعبه، وحدهم كانوا شعبه ومختاريه وورثة!​ 





محب للمسيح7 قال:


> *ثانيا*
> *إسحق عليه السلام ختن فى اليوم الثامن و المسيح هو الختن الحقيقي*
> *الرد*
> *و كل اليهود يختنون فى اليوم الثامن فهل هم أيضا رمز للمسيح ؟*





*ارجو من حضرتك التفكير والتريث قبل الاجابة *

*قلت ان اسحق هو اول انسان فى العالم كله قد اختتن وهو ابن 8 ايام*

*Gen 21:4 *​​​وختن ابراهيم اسحق ابنه وهو ابن ثمانية ايام كما امره الله.

بينما نجد ابراهيم واسماعيل​*Gen 17:24​*​​​وكان ابراهيم ابن تسع وتسعين سنة حين ختن في لحم غرلته.​
*Gen 17:25​*​​​وكان اسماعيل ابنه ابن ثلاث عشرة سنة حين ختن في لحم غرلته.​
*​*​ 
*فهل عدتها او لم تفهمها؟؟؟*






محب للمسيح7 قال:


> *ثالثا*
> *إسحق عليه السلام لم يتزوج إلا رفقة مما يجعله رمز للمسيح عريس الكنيسة فى العهد الجديد*
> *الرد*
> *و أنا أرى فى تلك النقطة بعض التكلف*






*جاوبت على هذة النقطة باستقاضة فى اول الرد*



*شكرا على اسلوبك الراقى ولكن...*

*تريث قليلا قبل الاجابة يا عزيزى*


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



!ابن الملك! قال:


> 4- لماذا ذكر الوحى قصة اخذ يعقوب البكورية والبركة من اخيه عيسو؟ بالرغم من ان معظم حياة يعقوب والتى قضاها عند لابان مجهولة ؟​q​​​




لعلك عزيزي ابن الملك تريد أن تقول أن يعقوب هو رمز الروح القدس

يعقوب

1- (تك 27: 36)
فَقَالَ: «أَلاَ إِنَّ اسْمَهُ دُعِيَ يَعْقُوبَ، فَقَدْ تَعَقَّبَنِي الآنَ مَرَّتَيْنِ! أَخَذَ بَكُورِيَّتِي، وَهُوَذَا الآنَ قَدْ أَخَذَ بَرَكَتِي». ثُمَّ قَالَ: «أَمَا أَبْقَيْتَ لِي بَرَكَةً؟» 

عيسو كان يستحق البكورية ولكنه باعها كما تعرف !!
اما يعقوب فكان غيورا يريد اخذ البكورية والبركة فاخذها من اخيه ارجع الى ( تك 25: 29 الى 34)
يعقوب هنا هو اشارة الى روح الله الغيورة والتى ترشد الانسان لاخذ البركة والرضا من الله 

اذن يعقوب هو اشارة لفكرة الروح القدس



لا يمكن أن يكون يعقوب عليه السلام طبقا لما ورد فى الكتاب المقدس رمزا للروح القدس و هو الأقنوم الثالث من الله طبقا لعقيدتكم
لأن يعقوب كان مخطئا فى كيفية حصوله على البركة
صحيح أنه شئ طيب أن تكون حريصا على البركة
و لكنه ليس شئ طيب ن تحصل عليها بطرق ملتوية
يقول الأب أنطونيوس فكرى فى تفسيره للسفر التكوين إصحاح 27

عموماً كان الله قادر أن يتدخل في اللحظة الأخيرة ولكن رفقة أخطأت في حيلتها واسحق أخطأ في نيته أن يبارك عيسو ويعقوب أخطأ في أن قبل الحيلة والكل دفع الثمن، فرفقة حرمت من إبنها المحبوب ويعقوب تمررت حياته كلها. وعيسو بكي بدموع وبلا فائدة. وإسحق إرتعد بشدة حينما أدرك خطأه 

 
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



> لا يمكن أن يكون يعقوب عليه السلام طبقا لما ورد فى الكتاب المقدس رمزا للروح القدس و هو الأقنوم الثالث من الله طبقا لعقيدتكم
> لأن يعقوب كان مخطئا فى كيفية حصوله على البركة
> صحيح أنه شئ طيب أن تكون حريصا على البركة
> و لكنه ليس شئ طيب ن تحصل عليها بطرق ملتوية
> ...



*هل تقصد انه قال لك ان يعقوب هو الروح القدس ؟؟؟


يا رجل ماذا تقول ؟؟

هل نحن قلنا ان يعقوب هو الروح القدس ؟؟

اعتقد انه تم الإجابة عليك بما فيه الكفاية هنا وانت ترد بدون ادنى دليل واحد وحتى تفسيراتك مثيرة للشفقة عليك

فلماذا تتكلم بدون دليل

قل لنا كذا وكذا ودليلى كذا وكذا*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*

الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح 




محب للمسيح7 قال:


> اذن يعقوب هو اشارة لفكرة الروح القدس
> 
> [/right]


 
ارجو ان تراعي الفاظك في وضع افكارك، فنحن لا نقول ان الروح القدس هو فكرة !!!!!!!!!!!!





و اكرر سؤالي 

لم ارى انك قدمت اي دليل من الكتاب المقدس او القرآن يقول ان الجمع هو صيغة الكلام بالتعظيم او التفخيم .
لازلت في الانتظار . فاذا لم يكن لديك رد ارجو ان تقول انه ليس لديك رد ، ولا تدعني انتظر طويلا .

مع التحية والاحترام


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



!ابن الملك! قال:


> اكتر كلمة عجبتنى أنا شخصيا أراه
> 
> 
> سوف اضطر ان اخوذ فى تفاصيل اكتر:
> ...





أولا رفقة ليست المرأة الوحيدة التى عاشت فى تلك الفترة و لم يشر الكتاب المقدس إلى موتها
فالكتاب المقدس لم يشر إلى موت ليئة زوجة يعقوب الأخرى مثلا و بالتالى فالنقطة الأولى غير صحيحة

ثانيا الكتاب المقدس يصف لنا أن رفقة دبرت خدعة ليحصل يعقوب عليه السلام على البركة بدلا من عيسو
و يقول عنها الأب أنطونيوس فكرى فى تفسيره

عموماً كان الله قادر أن يتدخل في اللحظة الأخيرة ولكن رفقة أخطأت في حيلتها واسحق أخطأ في نيته أن يبارك عيسو ويعقوب أخطأ في أن قبل الحيلة والكل دفع الثمن، فرفقة حرمت من إبنها المحبوب ويعقوب تمررت حياته كلها. وعيسو بكي بدموع وبلا فائدة. وإسحق إرتعد بشدة حينما أدرك خطأه

​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح
> 
> 
> *اذن يعقوب هو اشارة لفكرة الروح القدس*
> ...


 

الفاضل نيومان
لست أنا القائل
يعقوب هو إشارة لفكرة الروح القدس

القائل هو ابن الملك
أنا فقط نسخت كلامه لأرد
و أنا بالطبع لا أحب أن أقول أى لفظ عن عقيدتكم يضايقكم
و أرجو تنبيهى إن حدث بدون قصد

و سأرد إن شاء الله على استخدام ضمير الجمع لكن صبرا
فلنناقش نقطة بنقطة حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع
و الله المستعان


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



molka molkan قال:


> لا يمكن أن يكون يعقوب عليه السلام طبقا لما ورد فى الكتاب المقدس رمزا للروح القدس و هو الأقنوم الثالث من الله طبقا لعقيدتكم
> لأن يعقوب كان مخطئا فى كيفية حصوله على البركة
> صحيح أنه شئ طيب أن تكون حريصا على البركة
> و لكنه ليس شئ طيب ن تحصل عليها بطرق ملتوية
> ...


 

أنتم لم تقولوا أن يعقوب هو الروح القدس
و لكنكم قلتم أنه رمز للروح القدس فى حرصه على البركة
و ما أقصده أن يعقوب عليه السلام طبقا لما تعتقدونه فى الكتاب المقدس لا يصلح أن يكون رمز لأقنوم من أقانيم الله لأنه نال البركة بخدعة
و لا تصلح رفقة أن تكون رمزا للكنيسة لأنها دبرت خدعة غير مقبولة و كانت مخطئة طبقا لتفسير الأب أنطونيوس


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> و سأرد إن شاء الله على استخدام ضمير الجمع لكن صبرا
> فلنناقش نقطة بنقطة حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع
> و الله المستعان


 

الاخ الفاضل محب المسيح 

اذا كان الموضوع الانتهاء من نقطة نقطة ، فكان الاجدر بك ان تنتهي من موضوع ( الجمع في اسم الله الوهيم ) ، فهو النقطة الاولى التي بدأنا بها ، وتركتها قفزا الى نقطة اخرى ...

فانا لا اقول لك اقفز فوق النقاط ، انا فقط اطلب منك الانتهاء من النقطة الاولى التي تركتها معلقة !!!!!!!!!!!

سلام الله معك


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



!ابن الملك! قال:


> تسرعت عزيزى فى الرد​
> *فصل الله و قال
> إله إبراهيم و إله إسحق و إله يعقوب
> بعد قوله
> ...


سفر الخروج نفسه يوضح السبب من خصهم بالذكر
لنقرأ سفر الخروج الإصحاح 6

*2* وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوَسى: «أَنَا هُوَ الرَّبُّ. 

*3* قَدْ ظَهَرْتُ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإسْحقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ إِلَهاً قَدِيراً عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. أَمَّا اسْمِي يَهْوَهْ (أَيِ الرَّبُّ) فَلَمْ أُعْلِنْهُ لَهُمْ. 
*4* وَقَدْ أَبْرَمْتُ مَعَهُمْ أَيْضاً مِيثَاقِي بِأَنْ أَهَبَهُمْ أَرْضَ كَنْعَانَ حَيْثُ أَقَامُوا فِيهَا كَغُرَبَاءَ. 
*5* كَذَلِكَ أَصْغَيْتُ إِلَى أَنِينِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْمُسْتَعْبَدِينَ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ، وَتَذَكَّرْتُ مِيثَاقِي 
*6* لِهَذَا قُلْ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنَّنِي أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَأَنَا أُحَرِّرُكُمْ مِنْ أَثْقَالِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ وَأُنْقِذُكُمْ مِنْ عُبُودِيَّتِهِمْ، وَأُخَلِّصُكُمْ بِذِرَاعٍ مَمْدُودَةٍ وَأَحْكَامٍ قَوِيَّةٍ. 
*7* وَأَتَّخِذُكُمْ لِي شَعْباً وَأَكُونُ لَكُمْ إِلَهاً، فَتَعْرِفُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ مُحَرِّرُكُمْ مِنْ أَثْقَالِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ.  *8* وَأَقُودُكُمْ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَقْسَمْتُ أَنْ أَهَبَهَا لإِبْرَاهِيمَ وإِسْحقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ لأُعْطِيَهَا لَكُمْ مِلْكاً. أَنَا هُوَ الرَّبُّ». 


السبب هو أن الله عز و جل سيعطى الأرض التى وعد بها إبراهيم و إسحق و يعقوب لبنى إسرائيل​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*

*حسنا انت تريد الجدل 

وانا لا احب اكثر منه مع من يتبعونه رغم عن العقل
فأهلا منذ الآن بالجدل

انت قلت
*


> *و ما أقصده أن يعقوب عليه السلام طبقا لما تعتقدونه فى الكتاب المقدس لا يصلح أن يكون رمز لأقنوم من أقانيم الله لأنه نال البركة بخدعة
> * *و لا تصلح رفقة أن تكون رمزا للكنيسة لأنها دبرت خدعة غير مقبولة و كانت*


*
اطالبك بأية صريحة تقول ان الرمز للمسيح لا بد انه لا يخطئ طيلة حياته لكى يصلح ان يكون رمزا ؟؟

اطالبك*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



> السبب هو أن الله عز و جل سيعطى الأرض التى وعد بها إبراهيم و إسحق و يعقوب لبنى إسرائيل



*هذا سبب اية ؟؟
وللرد على اية ؟؟؟*​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*


و ننتقل لنقطة أخرى

 فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ، 

 2 وَإِذْ كَانَتِ الأَرْضُ مُشَوَّشَةً وَمُقْفِرَةً وَتَكْتَنِفُ الظُّلْمَةُ وَجْهَ الْمِيَاهِ، وَإِذْ كَانَ رُوحُ اللهِ يُرَفْرِفُ عَلَى سَطْحِ الْمِيَاهِ،  3 أَمَرَ اللهُ : «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ». فَصَارَ نُورٌ، 

و أنتم ترون أن كلمة و كان روح الله يرفرف على المياه
تعنى أقنوم الروح القدس
و بالتالى فهى إشارة للتثليث
لنقرأ من تفسير الأب أنطونيوس فكرى

و روح الله يرف على وجه المياه: 
كلمة روح وكلمة ريح هى كلمة واحدة فى العبرية واليونانية ومن عادات اللغة اليهودية أنهم إذا قالوا روح الله فمعناها ريح عظيمة وإذا قالوا رئيس من الله تك 6:23 إذا هو رئيس عظيم، وقول راحيل مصارعات الله قد صارعت أى مصارعات عظيمة، سبات الرب وقع عليهم أى سبات عظيم. وهكذا فهم اليهود الآية أن هناك ريح عظيمة هى نفخة الرب لإعلان بدء الخليقة (مز 6:33 + أي 13:26). وهكذا كان تشبيه المسيح يو 8:3 ونحن المسيحيين نفهم هذه الآية على أن الروح القدس هو الذى كان يرف على المياه ليعطى حياة وليكون عالم جميل. وما يربط كلا المعنيين ما حدث يوم الخمسين يوم حل الروح القدس على الكنيسة فصار صوت كما من هبوب ريح عاصفة (أع 2:2).


و بالتالى فطبقا لتفسير الأب أنطونيوس فكرى
كلمة الروح هى كلمة الريح فى اليونانية و العبرية
و فهمها اليهود على أنها ريح كانت تهب من عند الرب فى بداية الخلق
و المسيحيون فهموها فيما بعد على أنها الروح القدس


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*

نواصل غدا إن شاء الله


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> و بالتالى فطبقا لتفسير الأب أنطونيوس فكرى
> كلمة الروح هى كلمة الريح فى اليونانية و العبرية
> و فهمها اليهود على أنها ريح كانت تهب من عند الرب فى بداية الخلق
> و المسيحيون فهموها فيما بعد على أنها الروح القدس


 
استنتاج خاطيء ، فان اليهود ايضا فهموا الكلمة على انها روح الله 

تعبير روح الله موجود بكثرة في العهد القديم ، واليهود يعرفون ان الله روح ، وروح الله كان يحل على عبيده الانبياء للتنبؤ .

مرة اخرى يا اخ محب للمسيح ، ارجوك ان تلتزم الفهم المسيحي في التفسير ، اما الاقتباس المجتزء من مكانه ، لتضع استنتاجك انت الشخصي لن يفيد في الحوار .


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



> و روح الله يرف على وجه المياه:
> كلمة روح وكلمة ريح هى كلمة واحدة فى العبرية واليونانية ومن عادات اللغة اليهودية أنهم إذا قالوا روح الله فمعناها ريح عظيمة وإذا قالوا رئيس من الله تك 6:23 إذا هو رئيس عظيم، وقول راحيل مصارعات الله قد صارعت أى مصارعات عظيمة، سبات الرب وقع عليهم أى سبات عظيم. وهكذا فهم اليهود الآية أن هناك ريح عظيمة هى نفخة الرب لإعلان بدء الخليقة (مز 6:33 + أي 13:26). وهكذا كان تشبيه المسيح يو 8:3 ونحن المسيحيين نفهم هذه الآية على أن الروح القدس هو الذى كان يرف على المياه ليعطى حياة وليكون عالم جميل. وما يربط كلا المعنيين ما حدث يوم الخمسين يوم حل الروح القدس على الكنيسة فصار صوت كما من هبوب ريح عاصفة (أع 2:2).
> 
> 
> ...



*
ايوة فين الدليل يعنى ؟؟؟

طيب ما انا قلت لك ان روح = ريح فى العبرية ولكن هل نفى القمص انه تدل عل ىالروح القدس ؟*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*

*تسرعت فى الرد ( 2 مرة )*​ 




محب للمسيح7 قال:


> سفر الخروج نفسه يوضح السبب من خصهم بالذكر
> لنقرأ سفر الخروج الإصحاح 6
> 
> *2* وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوَسى: «أَنَا هُوَ الرَّبُّ.
> ...


 
يا سلام عليك .. تمام

هذة حقيقة صحيحة تماما ولكن...
هل تنفى ما قلته قى ان الوحى قد ذكرهم ايضا لسبب معين؟؟؟؟ ان كان هناك شئ ينفى ( عرفنى واكسب ثواب )

( افكارك عزيزى غير مرتبة )








محب للمسيح7 قال:


> أولا رفقة ليست المرأة الوحيدة التى عاشت فى تلك الفترة و لم يشر الكتاب المقدس إلى موتها
> فالكتاب المقدس لم يشر إلى موت ليئة زوجة يعقوب الأخرى مثلا و بالتالى فالنقطة الأولى غير صحيحة
> 
> 
> ...


 

يا عم حرااااااااام عليك ( افكارك غير مرتبة بالمرة )

ولكن هل تشترك ليئة قى نقطة واحدة مما قلت فى ردى السابق

هل ليئة هى زوجة وحيدة ليعقوب ؟؟؟ لا تزوج راحيل بعدها 
هل اتت ليعقوب فاصبحت له زوجة ؟؟ لا لان يعقوب سافر الى لابان وتزوجها هناك

مع العلم انى لم اضع كافة الايات التى تشير الى ان اسحق هو اشارة لاقنوم الابن كالمهر مثلا :

*Gen 24:22 
*وَحَدَثَ عِنْدَمَا فَرَغَتِ الْجِمَالُ مِنَ الشُّرْبِ أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ أَخَذَ خِزَامَةَ ذَهَبٍ وَزْنُهَا نِصْفُ شَاقِل وَسِوَارَيْنِ عَلَى يَدَيْهَا وَزْنُهُمَا عَشَرَةُ شَوَاقِلِ ذَهَبٍ. 


لن اضع تفسيرها ( سأتركك لتتأمل فيها )

اذن فلو تشابهوا فى نقطة فالاختلاف مازال كبير




محب للمسيح7 قال:


> ثانيا الكتاب المقدس يصف لنا أن رفقة دبرت خدعة ليحصل يعقوب عليه السلام على البركة بدلا من عيسو
> و يقول عنها الأب أنطونيوس فكرى فى تفسيره
> 
> عموماً كان الله قادر أن يتدخل في اللحظة الأخيرة ولكن رفقة أخطأت في حيلتها واسحق أخطأ في نيته أن يبارك عيسو ويعقوب أخطأ في أن قبل الحيلة والكل دفع الثمن، فرفقة حرمت من إبنها المحبوب ويعقوب تمررت حياته كلها. وعيسو بكي بدموع وبلا فائدة. وإسحق إرتعد بشدة حينما أدرك خطأه


 
و قلت ايضا 
*لا يمكن أن يكون يعقوب عليه السلام طبقا لما ورد فى الكتاب المقدس رمزا للروح القدس و هو الأقنوم الثالث من الله طبقا لعقيدتكم*
*لأن يعقوب كان مخطئا فى كيفية حصوله على البركة*
*صحيح أنه شئ طيب أن تكون حريصا على البركة*
*و لكنه ليس شئ طيب ن تحصل عليها بطرق ملتوية*
*يقول الأب أنطونيوس فكرى فى تفسيره للسفر التكوين إصحاح 27*

*عموماً كان الله قادر أن يتدخل في اللحظة الأخيرة ولكن رفقة أخطأت في حيلتها واسحق أخطأ في نيته أن يبارك عيسو ويعقوب أخطأ في أن قبل الحيلة والكل دفع الثمن، فرفقة حرمت من إبنها المحبوب ويعقوب تمررت حياته كلها. وعيسو بكي بدموع وبلا فائدة. وإسحق إرتعد بشدة حينما أدرك خطأه *


لماذا ذكرها الوحى ؟؟؟ ( للمرة العشارتاشر ) ليقدم لنا الرمز والاشارة 

اقتبس من مولكا 
*اطالبك بأية صريحة تقول ان الرمز للمسيح لا بد انه لا يخطئ طيلة حياته لكى يصلح ان يكون رمزا ؟؟*

*واضيف*

*الرب ذكر بعض اعمال الناس والانبياء ليقدم لنا الرمز ( واكيد كل البشر قد اخطئوا حتى الانبياء فنحن لا نؤمن بعصمة الانبياء )*

*لا اريد ان اطيل لان كلامك يدل على جهل باساسيات الكتاب المقدس*













عزيزى محب المسيح

هذا لم يمنع ايضا ان الابن ( المسيح ) قد ظهر فى العهد القديم ( معقول ؟؟) على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر

انظر 
*Gen 18:1 *وظهر له الرب عند بلوطات ممرا وهو جالس في باب الخيمة وقت حر النهار. (لابراهيم )

*Dan 3:25 *
اجاب وقال ها انا ناظر اربعة رجال محلولين يتمشون في وسط النار وما بهم ضرر ومنظر الرابع شبيه بابن الآلهة. ( للفتية )​ 
وغيرهم ( عايز ايات اخرى قول ؟؟ )​ 
خلى بالك اوعى تسأل على اى حاجة فيهم من غير ما تقرأ تفاسير .( علشان تفهم )​ 

هذا لم يمنع ايضا ان الروح القدس قد تم ذكره فى العهد القديم ايضا ( معقول ؟؟) على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر​ 
انظر
*Gen 41:38 *
فقال فرعون لعبيده هل نجد مثل هذا رجلا فيه روح الله. ( يوسف )
*1Sam 11:6 *
فحلّ روح الله على شاول عندما سمع هذا الكلام وحمي غضبه جدا. ( شاول )​




اذن فالثالوث (الاب والابن والروح القدس )
كانوا مذكورين فى العهد القديم كما ذكرت
كانت هناك اشارات تدل على وجودهم كما ذكرت​​ 
[/RIGHT]


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*

الدليل على انك تجادل ولا تريد ان تفهم

قلت حضرتك فى الاول خالص



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> لن أقول أن كلامك مثلا مخالف للمنطق
> بل هو كلام سيتقبله أى شخص يؤمن بالتثليث و يراه كلاما طيبا و منطقيا
> و لكن لا يمكن أن نبني عقيدة التثليث على تلك التحليلات
> فإن استطعت أن تثبت لى عقيدة التثليث بنصوص لا لبس فيها من الكتاب المقدس سأعترف بأن كلامك صحيح بنسبة 100%
> ...


 


فما الذى حدث اذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا اقولك  

حضرتك بعد ما اقتنعت ان الثالوث يوجد بطريقة مستترة كالاشارات 

اردت ان تجد اى خطأ فيما قلت بعد ان كنت مقتنع




حضرتك اعترضت على اسحق       فرديت عليك باستفاضة   
حضرتك اعترضت على يعقوب       فرديت عليك 
حضرتك لم تعترض على ابراهيم    احمدك يا رب

كانت كل اسئلة حضرتك سامحنى ( تافهة ) 

تدل على عدم قراءة او لف ودوران


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



!ابن الملك! قال:


> الدليل على انك تجادل ولا تريد ان تفهم
> 
> قلت حضرتك فى الاول خالص
> 
> ...


 

يا ابن الملك 
أري أنك أخطأت فهمى
و أنا لم أغير شئ فى كلامى
أنا قلت من البداية أن تحليلك بأن إبراهيم عليه السلام رمز للأب و إسحق رمز للإبن و يعقوب رمز للروح القدس تحليل لا يمكن أن يقبله إلا شخص مؤمن بالتثليث
لكن لا يمكن أن يستخدم لإثبات التثليث
و طبقا لكم أنتم ترون أنكم أثبتم التثليث
و طبقا لى و للمسلمين أنتم لم تثبتوا التثليث بأدلة مقنعة
و بالتالى فما قصدته
هو أنكم إن استطعتم أن تقنعونى بإثبات التثليث فسأقتنع بالتبعية بتحليلك
أما إن لم تقنعونى بإثبات التثليث فلن أقتنع بالتبعية بتحليلك
فأنت تحلل العهد القديم و تقرأه من خلفية مسيحية
أما أنا فليست لدى تلك الخلفية
فأنت تري فى أمر الله لإبراهيم للتضحية بابنه إسماعيل عليهما السلام رمز للصلب و الفداء أما أنا فلن أرى رمزا لشئ لا أؤمن به من البداية
و ما تراه رمزا لا يكفينى لأؤمن بعقيدة لا أؤمن بها من البداية
أنت ترى أن زواج إسحق من رفقة رمز لكون المسيح هو عريس الكنيسة فى العهد الجديد
أما أنا فتحليلك السابق لن يجعلنى أؤمن بالتثليث أو بالصلب و الفداء
هو مجرد تحليل أنت تحلله من خلفيتك المسيحية
هل فهمت قصدى ؟
و عندما قلت 
أظن أننا لا نختلف فيما قلته
أقصد ما قلته أنا بضم التاء و ليس ما قلته أنت بفتح التاء
أى أظن أننا لا نختلف فى أن تحليلك قد يكون مقنعا للمسيحيين و لكنه لن يكون كافيا لغير المسيحيين ليؤمنوا بالتثليث
هل فهمت قصدى الآن ؟
و حتى لوفرضنا جدلا و هو ما لا أسلم به أن إبراهيم رمز للأب و إسحق رمز للإبن و يعقوب رمز للروح القدس أين الدليل من تلك الرموز أنهم 3 أقانيم لإله واحد ؟
أنا لا أنكر وجود الأب و لا المسيح و لا الروح القدس و لكن أنكر أنهم شئ واحد
هل وصل كلامى ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> و طبقا لكم أنتم ترون أنكم أثبتم التثليث
> و طبقا لى و للمسلمين أنتم لم تثبتوا التثليث بأدلة مقنعة
> و بالتالى فما قصدته


 

مرة اخرى يا اخ محب للمسيح

اقول لك ، كان عليك ان تبدأ بالرد على النقطة الاولى والتي تركتها ولم تكملها .

النقطة الاولى تثبت ان كلام الله بصيغة الجمع هو الكلام بالثالوث ، لانه ليس هناك في اللغة العبرية او اي من اللغات السامية القديمة ( ومنها العربية ايضا ) كلام بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم .

الكلام بصيغة الجمع هو الثالوث ، وليس بصيغة التفخيم .

فهل لازلت تتجاهل الرد على هذه النقطة ، وانت تعرف انها المفتاح لفهم عقيدة الثالوث كله ؟؟؟

لازلت في الانتظار ، لانك لم تأت بدليل واحد يؤكد ما تزعمه .

وتحياتي


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> أنا لا أنكر وجود الأب و لا المسيح و لا الروح القدس و لكن أنكر أنهم شئ واحد
> هل وصل كلامى ؟


 

حضرتك تايه تماما
(هذة الجملة تدل على التوهان)

هل افهم من هنا انك قد رأيت الثالوث فى العهد القديم واقتنعت به ؟؟؟


اقرأ ورد لو سمحت ( للمرة التالتة ) 

عزيزى محب المسيح

هذا لم يمنع ايضا ان الابن ( المسيح ) قد ظهر فى العهد القديم ( معقول ؟؟) على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر

انظر *
Gen 18:1 *وظهر له الرب عند بلوطات ممرا وهو جالس في باب الخيمة وقت حر النهار. (لابراهيم )
*

Dan 3:25 ​​*اجاب وقال ها انا ناظر اربعة رجال محلولين يتمشون في وسط النار وما بهم ضرر ومنظر الرابع شبيه بابن الآلهة. ( للفتية )

وغيرهم ( عايز ايات اخرى قول ؟؟ )

خلى بالك اوعى تسأل على اى حاجة فيهم من غير ما تقرأ تفاسير .( علشان تفهم )

................................................................................................................................
هذا لم يمنع ايضا ان الروح القدس قد تم ذكره فى العهد القديم ايضا ( معقول ؟؟) على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر

انظر​*Gen 41:38 ​*فقال فرعون لعبيده هل نجد مثل هذا رجلا فيه روح الله. ( يوسف )​*1Sam 11:6 ​*فحلّ روح الله على شاول عندما سمع هذا الكلام وحمي غضبه جدا. ( شاول )​

والاب بالطبع قد ذكر لذا لن اذكره. 
​

اذن فالثالوث (الاب والابن والروح القدس )
كانت هناك اشارات تدل على وجودهم كما ذكرت

وكانوا مذكورين ايضا فى العهد القديم كما ذكرت​​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

الفاضل نيومان 
صدقنى أنا لا أتجاهلك
و لكنى أحاول تنظيم الحوار فحسب
بحيث لا ننتقل لنقطة دون أن نستوفى التى قبلها الحق فى المناقشة
و حتى لا يصبح الحوار مجرد مشادة كلامية بدون استفادة حقيقية لنا جميعا
لكن سأكسر القاعدة و أرد عليك الآن إن شاء الله ما دمت ترى أن تلك النقطة هى مفتاح التثليث


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*اعتذر بشدة يا استاذ New-Man*​ 
*على قطعى موضوعك ولكن اسئلته تدل على جهل باساسيات الكتاب ( وانا مسحوب من لسانى ) *

*اعدك لن اتكلم مرة اخرى الا عندما تسمح لى *

*اعتذاراتى لحضرتك....*


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



new_man قال:


> مرة اخرى يا اخ محب للمسيح
> 
> اقول لك ، كان عليك ان تبدأ بالرد على النقطة الاولى والتي تركتها ولم تكملها .
> 
> ...


 

سأثبت من خلال آية قرآنية كريمة إن شاء الله أن اللغة العربية و اللغات السامية فيها جمع للتفخيم
أرجو عدم حذف الآيةالكريمة بدعوى أننا فى منتدى الشبهات المسيحية لأنها تخدم الموضوع
و طبقا لشرطك عزيزى نيومان المتكلم ليس الله سبحانه و تعالى


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> سأثبت من خلال آية قرآنية كريمة إن شاء الله أن اللغة العربية و اللغات السامية فيها جمع للتفخيم
> أرجو عدم حذف الآيةالكريمة بدعوى أننا فى منتدى الشبهات المسيحية لأنها تخدم الموضوع
> و طبقا لشرطك عزيزى نيومان المتكلم ليس الله سبحانه و تعالى


 

*يا استاذ بنتكلم عن العبرية وليست العربية*

*ارجو التركيز فى السؤال حتى تبحث فى المكان المناسب للغة*​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

أنقل من سورة الكهف
قال الله عز و جل :
*وَأَمَّا الْغُلَامُ فَكَانَ أَبَوَاهُ مُؤْمِنَيْنِ فَخَشِينَا أَنْ يُرْهِقَهُمَا طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا*
*فَأَرَدْنَا أَنْ يُبْدِلَهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا خَيْرًا مِنْهُ زَكَاةً وَأَقْرَبَ رُحْمًا*

80 - 81 من سورة الكهف

عزيزي نيومان
حتى نستفيد من الحوار
أستأذن باقى الأفاضل لطفا لا أمرا فى عدم المقاطعة حتى ننتهى من مناقشة تلك النقطة فقط لعد التشتيت

من المتكلم فى تلك الآيات ؟
و على من يعود الضمير نا فى فخشينا و فأردنا ؟
و هل تحب أن أضع لك الآيات فى سياقها ؟

مع التحية و الاحترام


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الحبيب ابن الملك

لاداعي للاعتذار فانت لم تقاطعني ، ولكن الاخ محب للمسيح هو الذي يتجاهل الرد على كلامي 


الاخ محب للمسيح 
انت تقول شيء وتفعل عكسه ، اذا كنت محقا في كلامك عن النظام ، فكان عليك الانتهاء من النقطة الاولى وهي التي كنا نتكلم فيها ( صيغة الكلام بالجمع ) هل هو الثالوث ام الكلام بصيغة التفخيم والتعظيم ؟؟؟

اما ان تتجاهل الرد بدعوى النظام وانت لا تطبقه ، فاعذرني ، انا لا استطيع ان افهم كيف يكون نظامك الاجابة على مقطفات من الاسئلة في البداية ثم تجاهلها لان ليس لديك رد ؟؟؟

الاخ مولكا 
انا من طلبت منه آية قرآنية او من الكتاب المقدس تقول بالكلام بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم ، لان اللغات السامية القديمة ( سواء العبرية او العربية وقت كتابة القرآن ) لم يكن فيها هذه الصيغة .

ودعنا ننتظر ان استطاع ان يأتي بآية واحدة تقول بأن الكلام بصيغة الجمع هو التفخيم والتعظيم ، لانه كتب سابقا كلاما مبتورا من سياقه وحاول ان يوهمنا انه صيغة الكلام بالتفخيم ولكن سياق الكلام اثبت ان المتكلم كان وسط مجموعة ، وانه تكلم سابقا بصيغة المفرد في وقت كان المفترض فيه ان يكون وقت تفخيم وتعظيم فكان يجب ان يأتي الكلام بالجمع .

ولازلت انتظر الدليل على هذه النقطة ، وهي الاثبات الاول ان الكلام بصيغة الجمع هو ( الثالوث ) وليس صيغة التفخيم والتعظيم ، بعدها يمكن ان نناقش تفاصيل شرح الله الواحد ( الاب والابن والروح القدس ) . 

سلام الله مع الجميع .


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> أنقل من سورة الكهف
> قال الله عز و جل :
> *وَأَمَّا الْغُلَامُ فَكَانَ أَبَوَاهُ مُؤْمِنَيْنِ فَخَشِينَا أَنْ يُرْهِقَهُمَا طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا*
> *فَأَرَدْنَا أَنْ يُبْدِلَهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا خَيْرًا مِنْهُ زَكَاةً وَأَقْرَبَ رُحْمًا*
> ...


 
من فضلك ضع الآيات في سياقها اذا تكرمت


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: أسئلة عن التثليث*



new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

الفاضل مولكا
ما سبق كلام نيومان و ليس كلامى
أرجو الالتزام بكلامكم و عدم الرجوع فيه
و هو ما أتوقعه منكم
و شكرا


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 نوفمبر 2009)

> الاخ مولكا
> انا من طلبت منه آية قرآنية او من الكتاب المقدس تقول بالكلام بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم ، لان اللغات السامية القديمة ( سواء العبرية او العربية وقت كتابة القرآن ) لم يكن فيها هذه الصيغة .


 
*اسف , فعلا ولكن نريد ان نختصر الموضوع فالقصة كلها تدور فى الثالوث وليس القرآن فإن ثبت او لم يثبت قهذا خارج عن موضوعنا*
*وكلن على كلمتك القى الشبكة*


*اسف وشكرا لك اخى العزيز*​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> ، ولكن الاخ محب للمسيح هو الذي يتجاهل الرد على كلامي
> 
> 
> الاخ محب للمسيح
> ...


 

ربما أكون قد أخطأت 
لكن كثرة مشاركاتكم و أسئلتكم تشتتنى
أعدك بعدم الانتقال لنقطة أخرى إن شاء الله حتى نفرغ من تلك النقطة ليكون حوارنا بناء إن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> من فضلك ضع الآيات في سياقها اذا تكرمت


 
تحت أمرك
سأعود بعد نحو ثلث ساعة إن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

لكي اوفر عليك الوقت ، هذه هي الآيات في سياقها

أَمَّا *السَّفِينَةُ فَكَانَتْ لِمَسَاكِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ فِي الْبَحْرِ فَأَرَدتُّ أَنْ أَعِيبَهَا **وَكَانَ وَرَاءهُم مَّلِكٌ يَأْخُذُ كُلَّ سَفِينَةٍ غَصْبًا {79} وَأَمَّا الْغُلَامُ **فَكَانَ أَبَوَاهُ مُؤْمِنَيْنِ فَخَشِينَا أَن يُرْهِقَهُمَا طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا **{80} فَأَرَدْنَا أَن يُبْدِلَهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا خَيْرًا مِّنْهُ زَكَاةً وَأَقْرَبَ رُحْمًا **{81} وَأَمَّا الْجِدَارُ فَكَانَ لِغُلَامَيْنِ يَتِيمَيْنِ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ **وَكَانَ تَحْتَهُ كَنزٌ لَّهُمَا وَكَانَ أَبُوهُمَا صَالِحًا فَأَرَادَ رَبُّكَ أَنْ يَبْلُغَا **أَشُدَّهُمَا وَيَسْتَخْرِجَا كَنزَهُمَا رَحْمَةً مِّن رَّبِّكَ وَمَا فَعَلْتُهُ **عَنْ أَمْرِي ذَلِكَ تَأْوِيلُ مَا لَمْ تَسْطِع عَّلَيْهِ صَبْرًا {82}* 


واليك التعليق :

الآية الاولى تكلم الخضر بصيغة المفرد عن نفسه انه الفاعل 
الآية الثالثة تكلم الخضر بصيغة المفرد عن الله انه الذي اراد 

فلمن تعود صيغة الجمع ( نا ) في الآية الثانية ؟؟؟

اذا كانت صيغة الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم ، فلماذا تكلم الخضر في الآية الاولى بصيغة المفرد ؟؟؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> لكي اوفر عليك الوقت ، هذه هي الآيات في سياقها
> 
> أَمَّا *السَّفِينَةُ فَكَانَتْ لِمَسَاكِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ فِي الْبَحْرِ فَأَرَدتُّ أَنْ أَعِيبَهَا **وَكَانَ وَرَاءهُم مَّلِكٌ يَأْخُذُ كُلَّ سَفِينَةٍ غَصْبًا {79} وَأَمَّا الْغُلَامُ **فَكَانَ أَبَوَاهُ مُؤْمِنَيْنِ فَخَشِينَا أَن يُرْهِقَهُمَا طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا **{80} فَأَرَدْنَا أَن يُبْدِلَهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا خَيْرًا مِّنْهُ زَكَاةً وَأَقْرَبَ رُحْمًا **{81} وَأَمَّا الْجِدَارُ فَكَانَ لِغُلَامَيْنِ يَتِيمَيْنِ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ **وَكَانَ تَحْتَهُ كَنزٌ لَّهُمَا وَكَانَ أَبُوهُمَا صَالِحًا فَأَرَادَ رَبُّكَ أَنْ يَبْلُغَا **أَشُدَّهُمَا وَيَسْتَخْرِجَا كَنزَهُمَا رَحْمَةً مِّن رَّبِّكَ وَمَا فَعَلْتُهُ **عَنْ أَمْرِي ذَلِكَ تَأْوِيلُ مَا لَمْ تَسْطِع عَّلَيْهِ صَبْرًا {82}*
> 
> ...


 

تكلم الخضر فى الآية الأولى بصيغة المفرد لأنه شخص واحد فيجوز له استخدام صيغة المفرد

و استخدم فى الآية الثانية صيغة التكلم بالجمع للتفخيم لأنه يجوز له أن يستخدمها للتفخيم

فلا يوجد ما يمنع التبادل بين استخدام صيغة المفرد و صيغة الجمع للتفخيم
بل هو ما يسمى الالتفات فى اللغة العربية
و هو الانتقال من ضمير لآخر فى اللغة العربية للفت الانتباه
و هو من ألوان البلاغة فى اللغة العربية
السؤال هو
هل تحدث الخضر بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم أم لا ؟ و على من يمكن أن يعود الضمير نا المتكلم فى فخشينا و فأردنا إن لم يعد على الخضر ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ محب للمسيح

اذا كان سؤالك عن كلام الخضر ( فخشينا) بصيغة الجمع .

فقد قال الطبري في تفسيره 

ان هناك قراءة اخرى لمصحف عبد الله تستبدل ( فخشينا ) الى ( فخاف ربك ) 


*عَنْ قَتَادَة { وَأَمَّا الْغُلَام فَكَانَ أَبَوَاهُ مُؤْمِنَيْنِ } وَكَانَ كَافِرًا فِي بَعْض الْقِرَاءَة . وَقَوْله : فَخَشِينَا } وَهِيَ فِي مُصْحَف عَبْد اللَّه : " فَخَافَ رَبّك أَنْ يُرْهِقهُمَا طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا " . *



*ويقول في تفسيره ايضا ان الكلام بصيغة الجمع هنا يعود على الخضر والله :*

وَكَانَ بَعْض أَهْل الْعَرَبِيَّة مِنْ أَهْل الْبَصْرَة يَقُول : مَعْنَى قَوْله { خَشِينَا } فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِع : كَرِهْنَا , لِأَنَّ اللَّه لَا يَخْشَى . وَقَالَ فِي بَعْض الْقِرَاءَات : فَخَافَ رَبّك , قَالَ : وَهُوَ مِثْل خِفْت الرَّجُلَيْنِ أَنْ يَعُولَا , وَهُوَ لَا يَخَاف مِنْ ذَلِكَ أَكْثَر مِنْ أَنَّهُ يَكْرَههُ لَهُمَا .


المصدر :

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=TABARY&nType=1&nSora=18&nAya=80



اذا فكلام الخضر بصيغة الجمع ليس للتفخيم ولكنه يتكلم بصيغة الجمع ( الخضر والله ) وهذا ما قلته لك في المداخلة الاولى .

واذا لم يعجبك هذا الرد ، فقراءة مصحف عبد الله تلغي صيغة الكلام عن الخضر بالجمع وتعود به على الله فقط .


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ويقول القرطبي في تفسيره :

*فَخَشِينَا أَنْ يُرْهِقَهُمَا طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا*

قِيلَ : هُوَ مِنْ كَلَام الْخَضِر عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام , وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَشْهَد لَهُ سِيَاق الْكَلَام , وَهُوَ قَوْل كَثِير مِنْ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ ; أَيْ خِفْنَا أَنْ يُرْهِقهُمَا طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا , وَكَانَ اللَّه قَدْ أَبَاحَ لَهُ الِاجْتِهَاد فِي قَتْل النُّفُوس عَلَى هَذِهِ الْجِهَة . وَقِيلَ : هُوَ مِنْ كَلَام اللَّه تَعَالَى وَعَنْهُ عَبَّرَ الْخَضِر


المصدر :

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=18&nAya=80


اذا ليس هناك دليل قاطع على ان كلام الخضر بالجمع يعود عليه ، حيث ان الخضر تكلم في الاية الاولى وفي نفس السياق بصيغة المفرد ، ولو كان الكلام بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم او التعظيم لاستمر سياق الكلام على نهجه . 

ولكن اذا قال المفسرين ان الكلام يعود على الله ، او يعود على الخضر والله ، فيبطل استدلالك ان الكلام هنا بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم .

اعتقد النقطة اصبحت واضحة الان ، استدلالك غير صحيح .
ليس هناك في اللغة السامية القديمة ( العبرية أو العربية ) صيغة الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم .


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

واليك ما يقوله تفسير : المحرر الوجير في تفسير الكتاب العزيز ، لابن عطية 

http://www.altafsir.com/Tafasir.asp...No=80&tDisplay=yes&Page=2&Size=1&LanguageId=1


وفي الشرح ما يكفي لابطال استدلالك بصيغة الكلام للخضر على انه صيغة كلام بالجمع للتفخيم ، فهو يقول ان صيغة الكلام بالجمع ( الخضر والله ) وصيغة الكلام بالافراد ( الخضر فقط ) !!!!!



*{ فأردت أن أعيبها }*
[الكهف: 79] وفي الثانية { فأردنا أن يبدلهما } وفي الثالثة { فأراد ربك أن يبلغا } وإنما انفرد أولاً في الإرادة لأنها لفظة عيب، فـتأدب بأن لم يسند الإرادة فيها إلا إلى نفسه، كما تأدب إبراهيم عليه السلام في قوله
*{ وإذا مرضت فهو يشفيني }*
[الشعراء: 80]، فأسند الفعل قبل وبعد إلى الله تعالى، وأسند المرض إلى نفسه، إذ هو معنى نقص ومصيبة، وهذا المنزع يطرد في فصاحة القرآن كثيراً، ألا ترى إلى تقديم فعل البشر في قوله تعالى:
*{ فلما زاغوا أزاغ الله }*
[الصف: 5]، وتقديم فعل الله تعالى في قوله
*{ ثم تاب عليهم ليتوبوا }*
[التوبة: 118]، *وإنما قال الخضر في الثانية { فأردنا } لأنه أمل قد كان رواه هو وأصحابه الصالحون،* وتكلم فيه في معنى الخشية على الوالدين، وتمنى البديل لهما، وإنما أسند الإرادة في الثالثة إلى الله تعالى. لأنها في أمر مستأنف في الزمن طويل غيب من الغيوب، فحسن إفادة هذا الموضع بذكر الله تعالى، وإن كان الخضر قد أراد أيضاً ذلك الذي أعلمه الله أنه يريده، فهذا توجيه فصاحة هذه العبارة بحسب فهمنا المقصر، والله أعلم،


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

زاد المسير في علم التفسير ، لابن الجوزي 


http://www.altafsir.com/Tafasir.asp...No=80&tDisplay=yes&UserProfile=0&LanguageId=1


قوله تعالى: { فخشينا } في القائل لهذا قولان.

أحدهما: الله عز وجل. ثم في معنى الخشية المضافة إِليه قولان. أحدهما: أنها بمعنى: العلم. قال الفراء: معناه: فعلمنا. وقال ابن عقيل: المعنى: فعلنا فعل الخاشي.

والثاني: الكراهة، قاله الأخفش، والزجاج.

والثاني: أنه الخضر، فتكون الخشية بمعنى الخوف للأمر المتوهم، قاله ابن الأنباري. وقد استدل بعضهم على أنه من كلام الخضر بقوله: { فأردنا أن يبدلهما ربهما }. قال الزجاج: المعنى: فأراد الله، لأن لفظ الخبر عن الله تعالى هكذا أكثر من أن يحصى.


**********

التعقيب ، يمكننا الاسترسال لكتابة المزيد من التفاسير التي تنفي عن الكلام بصيغة الجمع انه يعود على الخضر ، وانه بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم وليس لانه يتكلم عن نفسه والله ( الخضر والله ) !!!


اذا يبطل استدلالك بهذه الاية ، هل لديك دليل آخر غيره ؟؟؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> ويقول القرطبي في تفسيره :
> 
> *فَخَشِينَا أَنْ يُرْهِقَهُمَا طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا*
> 
> ...


 
جانبك الصواب عزيزى نيومان
لنقرأ ما يقوله المفسر

*فَخَشِينَا أَنْ يُرْهِقَهُمَا طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا*

قِيلَ : هُوَ مِنْ كَلَام الْخَضِر عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام , وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَشْهَد لَهُ سِيَاق الْكَلَام , وَهُوَ قَوْل كَثِير مِنْ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ ; أَيْ خِفْنَا أَنْ يُرْهِقهُمَا طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا , وَكَانَ اللَّه قَدْ أَبَاحَ لَهُ الِاجْتِهَاد فِي قَتْل النُّفُوس عَلَى هَذِهِ الْجِهَة . وَقِيلَ : هُوَ مِنْ كَلَام اللَّه تَعَالَى وَعَنْهُ عَبَّرَ الْخَضِر

فالإمام القرطبي يقول أن جملة فخشينا أن يرهقهما طغيانا و كفرا هى من كلام الخضر

طبقا لسياق الكلام
و طبقا لكثير من المفسرين

ثم ينقل لنا فى النهاية الرأى الأضعف قائلا
وقيل هو من كلام الله تعالى و عبر عنه الخضر

اقرأ الآية التى تليها لتعلم على من يعود الضمير
قال تعالى
*فَأَرَدْنَا أَن يُبْدِلَهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا خَيْرًا مِّنْهُ زَكَاةً وَأَقْرَبَ رُحْمًا *


*هل المعنى فى رأيك *
*فأراد الخضر أن يبدلهما الله خيرا منه*
*أم*
*فأراد الخضر و الله أن يبدلهما الله خيرا منه*
*أم*
*فأراد الله أن يبدلهما الله ؟*

*لاحظ  لو أن ضمير المتكلم نا فى فأردنا يعود على الله كانت الجملة ستكون*
*فأردنا أن نبدلهما خيرا منه*
*و ليس*
*فأردنا أن يبدلهما ربهما خيرا منه *

*السياق واضح يا نيومان*
*فلا تحتج بقول ضعيف أورده بعض المفسرين*

*و قراءة فخاف ربك هى قراءة شا*ذة طبعا لا يحتج بها
هل تعلم ما المقصود بقراءة شاذة ؟ و ما شروط قبول القراءة ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> جانبك الصواب عزيزى نيومان
> لنقرأ ما يقوله المفسر
> 
> 
> ...


 

يبدو انك وضعت ردا على المداخلة الاولى فقط ، اقرأ الردود التالية ارقام  85 و 86

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1703033&postcount=85

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1703033&postcount=86


اما عن قراءة مصحف عبد الله فهي ليست قراءة شاذة ،ولكنها احدى الاحرف السبع الذي نزل بها القرآن .

وقد استدل بها كاتب التفسير ، فهي اذا معتبرة لدى المسلمين .

في انتظار الرد على باقي المداخلات .


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> واليك ما يقوله تفسير : المحرر الوجير في تفسير الكتاب العزيز ، لابن عطية
> 
> http://www.altafsir.com/tafasir.asp...no=80&tdisplay=yes&page=2&size=1&languageid=1
> 
> ...


 
أين ما يدل على أن الضمير نا لا يعود على الخضر ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> أين ما يدل على أن الضمير نا لا يعود على الخضر ؟


 
*اقرأ :*

*و**إنما قال الخضر في الثانية { فأردنا } لأنه أمل قد كان رواه هو وأصحابه الصالحون،*


يا عزيزي ، ليس عيب الاعتراف بالخطأ ، انما العيب في المكابرة والاصرار عليه ، انا الان لا اشرح لك من عندياتي ، ولكني انقل لك ما قاله المفسرين .

لم يقل ان ( ضمير المتكلم بالجمع ) هو صيغة التفخيم ، ولكن في كل الشروحات حتى التي تقول ان الكلام لا يعود على الله فانهم يسبون ضمير بالجمع بانه يعود على الخضر واصحابه .


فهل لازال لديك شك في ان الكلام هنا ليس بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم ؟؟؟

انا اكلمك بقواعد اللغة وتفسير المسلمين ،وانت ترد بافكارك الخاصة ، فتأمل الان .


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> والثاني: أنه الخضر، فتكون الخشية بمعنى الخوف للأمر المتوهم، قاله ابن الأنباري. وقد استدل بعضهم على أنه من كلام الخضر بقوله: { فأردنا أن يبدلهما ربهما }. قال الزجاج: المعنى: فأراد الله، لأن لفظ الخبر عن الله تعالى هكذا أكثر من أن يحصى.


 
مرة أخرى أقول
و أنتظر ردك على تلك النقطة
لو أن الضمير فى لإأردنا يعود على الله
تكون الآية
فأردنا أن نبدلهما خيرا منه
و ليس
فأردنا أن يبدلهما ربهما خيرا منه
أتمنى أن يكون كلامى واضحا بالنسبة لك


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> لو أن الضمير فى لإأردنا يعود على الله
> تكون الآية
> فأردنا أن نبدلهما خيرا منه
> و ليس
> فأردنا أن يبدلهما ربهما خيرا منه


 

اكرر رد شرح المفسر المسلم :

واليك ما يقوله تفسير : المحرر الوجير في تفسير الكتاب العزيز ، لابن عطية 

http://www.altafsir.com/Tafasir.asp?tMadhNo=2&tTafsirNo=14&tSoraNo=18&tAyahNo=80&tDisplay=yes&Page=2&Size=1&LanguageId=1


وفي الشرح ما يكفي لابطال استدلالك بصيغة الكلام للخضر على انه صيغة كلام بالجمع للتفخيم ، فهو يقول ان صيغة الكلام بالجمع ( الخضر والله ) وصيغة الكلام بالافراد ( الخضر فقط ) !!!!!



*{ فأردت أن أعيبها }*
[الكهف: 79] وفي الثانية { فأردنا أن يبدلهما } وفي الثالثة { فأراد ربك أن يبلغا } وإنما انفرد أولاً في الإرادة لأنها لفظة عيب، فـتأدب بأن لم يسند الإرادة فيها إلا إلى نفسه، كما تأدب إبراهيم عليه السلام في قوله
*{ وإذا مرضت فهو يشفيني }*
[الشعراء: 80]، فأسند الفعل قبل وبعد إلى الله تعالى، وأسند المرض إلى نفسه، إذ هو معنى نقص ومصيبة، وهذا المنزع يطرد في فصاحة القرآن كثيراً، ألا ترى إلى تقديم فعل البشر في قوله تعالى:
*{ فلما زاغوا أزاغ الله }*
[الصف: 5]، وتقديم فعل الله تعالى في قوله
*{ ثم تاب عليهم ليتوبوا }*
[التوبة: 118]، *وإنما قال الخضر في الثانية { فأردنا } لأنه أمل قد كان رواه هو وأصحابه الصالحون،* وتكلم فيه في معنى الخشية على الوالدين، وتمنى البديل لهما، وإنما أسند الإرادة في الثالثة إلى الله تعالى. لأنها في أمر مستأنف في الزمن طويل غيب من الغيوب، فحسن إفادة هذا الموضع بذكر الله تعالى،* وإن كان الخضر قد أراد أيضاً ذلك الذي أعلمه الله أنه يريده، فهذا توجيه فصاحة هذه العبارة بحسب فهمنا المقصر،* والله أعلم،


**************

التعقيب ، هذا شرح المفسر المسلم ، وقد اجاب على سؤالك ، فهل اقرأ لك رد على التفسير وصاحبه ، او اقرأ لك اعتراف شجاع بفهمك المقصر ( وهذا ليس كلامي بل كلام التفسير ) !!!!


الكلام بالجمع هو ( الخضر واصحابه ) او ( الخضر والله ) وليس كلام الخضر بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم او التعظيم .


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> اما عن قراءة مصحف عبد الله فهي ليست قراءة شاذة ،ولكنها احدى الاحرف السبع الذي نزل بها القرآن .
> 
> وقد استدل بها كاتب التفسير ، فهي اذا معتبرة لدى المسلمين .
> 
> في انتظار الرد على باقي المداخلات .


 
المفسرون يوردون فى كتبهم القراءات الصحيحة و الشاذة ليس للإحتجاج بها و لكن من باب العلم بالشئ

ما شروط قبول القراءة التى إن لم تتوافر فيها اعتبرناها شاذة ؟ و هل تتوافر تلك الشروط فى قراءة فخاف ربك ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 نوفمبر 2009)

> المفسرون يوردون فى كتبهم القراءات الصحيحة و الشاذة



*هل لك ان تطلعنا عن كلامك هذا فى الفسير ؟؟*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> المفسرون يوردون فى كتبهم القراءات الصحيحة و الشاذة ليس للإحتجاج بها و لكن من باب العلم بالشئ
> 
> ما شروط قبول القراءة التى إن لم تتوافر فيها اعتبرناها شاذة ؟ و هل تتوافر تلك الشروط فى قراءة فخاف ربك ؟


 
هل قراءة أبي او ابن مسعود او مصحف عبد الله قراءة شاذة ؟؟؟

ارجو ان تتكلم بالدليل ، فانا لازلت انك تتكلم حتى الان برأيك الخاص، وانا كل ما وضعته كان بالدليل من تفسيرات المسلمين ، فكما ترى انا لم اضع رأي الخاص مطلقا .

تفضل بالدليل ، 

اولا : ان قراءة أبي او ابن مسعود او مصحف عبد الله لا يعتد بهما .

ثانيا : رأي بالدليل من اقوال المفسرين ان كلام الخضر هو ( الجمع للتفخيم والتعظيم ) وليس لانه يتكلم نيابة ( عن نفسه الخضر واصحابه الصالحين ) او ( عن نفسه الخضر والله ) .


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 نوفمبر 2009)

> المفسرون يوردون فى كتبهم القراءات الصحيحة و الشاذة



*يا رجل ماذا تقول ؟؟؟

قرآن شاذ ؟؟؟!!!

بدأتم بالأحاديث وانتهيتم بشذوذ القرآن ؟؟؟

لا اعلم حتى متى تضعفون كل الأدلة فى سبيل عدم الإعتراف بالحق ؟؟؟*


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> هل قراءة أبي او ابن مسعود او مصحف عبد الله قراءة شاذة ؟؟؟
> 
> ارجو ان تتكلم بالدليل ، فانا لازلت انك تتكلم حتى الان برأيك الخاص، وانا كل ما وضعته كان بالدليل من تفسيرات المسلمين ، فكما ترى انا لم اضع رأي الخاص مطلقا .
> 
> ...


 
القراءة غير مطابقة لرسم المصحف العثمانى
اقرأ إن شئت

أما القراءة الصحيحة فهي القراءة التي توافرت فيها ثلاثة أركان هي:
- أن توافق وجهاً صحيحاً من وجوه اللغة العربية.
- أن توافق القراءة رسم مصحف عثمان رضي الله عنه.
- أن تُنقل إلينا نقلاً متواتراً، أو بسند صحيح مشهور.

فكل قراءة استوفت تلك الأركان الثلاثة، كانت قراءة قرآنية، تصح القراءة بها في الصلاة، ويُتعبَّد بتلاوتها. وهذا هو قول عامة أهل العلم.
أما القراءة الشاذة فهي كل قراءة اختل فيها ركن من الأركان الثلاثة المتقدمة.

نقلا عن
http://www.quranway.net/index.aspx?function=Item&id=264&lang=


و اقرأ من نفس الرابط أيضا

وهناك قسم من القراءات تُوقف فيه، وهو القراءة التي صح سندها، ووافقت العربية، إلا أنها خالفت الرسم العثماني. ويدخل تحت هذا القسم ما يسمى بـ "القراءات التفسيرية" وهي القراءة التي سيقت على سبيل التفسير، كقراءة سعد بن أبي وقاص قوله تعالى:{ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ }(النساء:176) فقد قرأها: (وله أخت من أم) وقراءة ابن عباس قوله تعالى:{ وَكَانَ وَرَاءهُم مَّلِكٌ يَأْخُذُ كُلَّ سَفِينَةٍ غَصْباً * وَأَمَّا الْغُلَامُ فَكَانَ أَبَوَاهُ مُؤْمِنَيْنِ }(الكهف:79-80) حيث قرأها: (وكان أمامهم ملك يأخذ كل سفينة غصباً*وأما الغلام فكان كافراً).

قال العلماء: المقصد من القراءة الشاذة تفسير القراءة المشهورة وتبيين معانيها؛ كقراءة عائشة و حفصة قوله تعالى:{ حَافِظُواْ عَلَى الصَّلَوَاتِ والصَّلاَةِ الْوُسْطَى }(البقرة:238) قرأتا: (والصلاة الوسطى صلاة العصر) وقراءة ابن مسعود قوله تعالى:{ فَاقْطَعُواْ أَيْدِيَهُمَا }(المائدة:38) قرأها: (فاقطعوا أيمانهما) وقراءة جابر قوله تعالى:{ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ مِن بَعْدِ إِكْرَاهِهِنَّ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ }(النور:33) قرأها: (من بعد إكراههن لهن غفور رحيم). فهذه الحروف - القراءات - وما شابهها صارت مفسِّرة للقرآن.


حفاظا على عدم تشتيت الموضوع
لا نريد مناقشة القراءات الشاذة الآن من فضلكم


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *يا رجل ماذا تقول ؟؟؟*
> 
> *قرآن شاذ ؟؟؟!!!*
> 
> ...


 
مولكا
أرجو أن تنتبه لما تقوله
نحن لم نقل قرآن شاذ
أستغفر الله العلى العظيم و أتوب إليه
قلت قراءة شاذة 
و هناك فرق
راجع مشاركتى السابقة لمعرفة شروط القراءة الصحيحة
و عندما قال نيومان أنكم ترفضون لفظ فكرة الروح القدس
قلت لن أقولها مرة أخرى على الرغم من أن القائل كان ابن الملك
و أنا كمسلم لا أتقبل لفظ قرآن شاذ
فأرجو ألا تقوله مرة أخرى حتى يبقى الحوار قائما على الاحترام المتبادل لعقائد كل منا


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> القراءة غير مطابقة لرسم المصحف العثمانى
> 
> 
> حفاظا على عدم تشتيت الموضوع
> لا نريد مناقشة القراءات الشاذة الآن من فضلكم


 

الاخ محب للمسيح 

اتفق معك اننا لا نريد تشتيت الموضوع ، دعنا من القراءات الشاذة الان ، سنعود اليها لاحقا ان استدعى الامر .

ولكن مرة اخرى ، سؤالي :

هل يمكن الاستدلال بشيء مشكوك فيه وغير مؤكد القصد منه ؟؟

لقد وضعت لك التفاسير التي تقول ان الخضر يتكلم بالجمع اما ( لانه واصحابه ) او ( لانه والله ) . 

اذا كان هذا تفسير من التفسيرات الاسلامية ، فاعتقد ان استدلالك بهذه الجزئية في ان الكلام هنا يعود على الخضر فقط ، هو استدلال يشوبه الشك ، خاصة ان الخضر في الاية السابقة لها يتكلم بصيغة المفرد وهو نفس الموقف والمشهد والحوار بينه وبين موسى في نفس السياق ، فاذا كان الموقف يستدعي الكلام بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم ، فكان عليه ان يتكلم في الآية الاولى ايضا بصيغة الجمع ، اما وقد اختلفت الضمائر في نفس السياق بين الكلام بالافراد او الجمع ، فقد فسره بعض المفسرون على انه ليس من كلام الخضر. 



*{ فأردت أن أعيبها }*
[الكهف: 79] وفي الثانية { فأردنا أن يبدلهما } وفي الثالثة { فأراد ربك أن يبلغا } وإنما انفرد أولاً في الإرادة لأنها لفظة عيب، فـتأدب بأن لم يسند الإرادة فيها إلا إلى نفسه، كما تأدب إبراهيم عليه السلام في قوله
*{ وإذا مرضت فهو يشفيني }*
[الشعراء: 80]، فأسند الفعل قبل وبعد إلى الله تعالى، وأسند المرض إلى نفسه، إذ هو معنى نقص ومصيبة، وهذا المنزع يطرد في فصاحة القرآن كثيراً، ألا ترى إلى تقديم فعل البشر في قوله تعالى:
*{ فلما زاغوا أزاغ الله }*
[الصف: 5]، وتقديم فعل الله تعالى في قوله
*{ ثم تاب عليهم ليتوبوا }*
[التوبة: 118]، *وإنما قال الخضر في الثانية { فأردنا } لأنه أمل قد كان رواه هو وأصحابه الصالحون،* وتكلم فيه في معنى الخشية على الوالدين، وتمنى البديل لهما، وإنما أسند الإرادة في الثالثة إلى الله تعالى. لأنها في أمر مستأنف في الزمن طويل غيب من الغيوب، فحسن إفادة هذا الموضع بذكر الله تعالى،* وإن كان الخضر قد أراد أيضاً ذلك الذي أعلمه الله أنه يريده، فهذا توجيه فصاحة هذه العبارة بحسب فهمنا المقصر،* والله أعلم،


http://www.altafsir.com/Tafasir.asp?tMadhNo=2&tTafsirNo=14&tSoraNo=18&tAyahNo=80&tDisplay=yes&Page=2&Size=1&LanguageId=1



اذا يبطل استدلالك بهذا النص ، فليس هناك اجماع ان ( الكلام بصيغة الجمع هو للخضر ) ، واعتقد انه لا يمكن الاستدلال مع وجود الشك في المقصود ، هل لديك دليل آخر ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 نوفمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> مولكا
> أرجو أن تنتبه لما تقوله
> نحن لم نقل قرآن شاذ
> أستغفر الله العلى العظيم و أتوب إليه
> ...




*ليكن لك ما طلبت ولكن اعلم انى لم اشتم

بمعنى انى لم اقصد اللفظ العامى للشذوذ

كنت اقصد انك تقول على هذة القراءه انها غريبه عن المألوف ولم اقصد الإهانة

فكيف اهينك وانا استغرب من كلامك و عجبت حوله ؟؟
*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> القراءة غير مطابقة لرسم المصحف العثمانى
> 
> قال العلماء: المقصد من القراءة الشاذة تفسير القراءة المشهورة وتبيين معانيها؛


 

هذا ما اردت ان اقوله بالاستدلال بقراءة ابي وابن مسعود ومصحف عبد الله ، فقد قرأ بدلا عن ( فخشينا ) ( فخاف ربك ) ، اي انها تشرح وتفسر من المتكلم ، وواضح ان المتكلم هنا ليس الخضر ، وان كان الناطق خضر فهو يتكلم عنه والله ايضا .

وهذا ما قالته التفاسير التي نستشهد بها الان .

ارجو اعتبار هذا الرد اضافة للمداخلة رقم 100 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1703331&postcount=100


ولازلت اوافقك اننا لا نريد تشتيت الموضوع وفي انتظار الرد على المداخلة رقم 100


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*تفسير ابن عطية

وقوله { فخشينا } قيل هو في جملة الخضر ، فهذا متخلص . والضمير عندي للخضر وأصحابه الصالحين الذين أهمهم الأمر وتكلموا فيه ، وقيل هو في جهة الله تعالى ، وعنه عبر الخضر قال الطبري معناه فعلمنا وقال غيره معناه فكرهنا والأظهر عندي في توجيه هذا التأويل ، وإن كان اللفظ يدافعه ، أنها استعارة ، أي على ظن المخلوقين والمخاطبين

**تفسير ابن عطية جـ 4 صـ 233*​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> هل يمكن الاستدلال بشيء مشكوك فيه وغير مؤكد القصد منه ؟؟
> 
> لقد وضعت لك التفاسير التي تقول ان الخضر يتكلم بالجمع اما ( لانه واصحابه ) او ( لانه والله ) .
> 
> اذا كان هذا تفسير من التفسيرات الاسلامية ، فاعتقد ان استدلالك بهذه الجزئية في ان الكلام هنا يعود على الخضر فقط ، هو استدلال يشوبه الشك ،


 
فليكن
ربما كان كلامك منطقيا
و لكن يبقى أن عودة الضمير على الخضر هى التفسير الأرجح
لقول المفسر

*فَخَشِينَا أَنْ يُرْهِقَهُمَا طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا
*
قِيلَ : هُوَ مِنْ كَلَام الْخَضِر عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام , وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَشْهَد لَهُ سِيَاق الْكَلَام , وَهُوَ قَوْل كَثِير مِنْ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ ; أَيْ خِفْنَا أَنْ يُرْهِقهُمَا طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا , وَكَانَ اللَّه قَدْ أَبَاحَ لَهُ الِاجْتِهَاد فِي قَتْل النُّفُوس عَلَى هَذِهِ الْجِهَة . وَقِيلَ : هُوَ مِنْ كَلَام اللَّه تَعَالَى وَعَنْهُ عَبَّرَ الْخَضِر 

يشهد له سياق الكلام
و هو قول كثير من المفسرين

فهو القول الأرجح إن لم يكن القول الوحيد
إليك باقى الأدلة


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *ليكن لك ما طلبت ولكن اعلم انى لم اشتم*​
> *بمعنى انى لم اقصد اللفظ العامى للشذوذ*​
> *كنت اقصد انك تقول على هذة القراءه انها غريبه عن المألوف ولم اقصد الإهانة*​
> *فكيف اهينك وانا استغرب من كلامك و عجبت حوله ؟؟*​


 
أنا أعلم أنك لا تقصد
و لكن نراعى و نحترم بعضنا بعضا
و شكرا لك


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> فليكن
> ربما كان كلامك منطقيا
> و لكن يبقى أن عودة الضمير على الخضر هى التفسير الأرجح
> لقول المفسر


 
يا عزيزي كلام القرطبي ان الكلام للخضر ، لا يتناقض مع قول المفسرين ان المقصود بكلام الخضر انه يتكلم نيابة عن نفسه هو والله ، او هو واصحابه .


اذا يبطل استدلالك بهذا الدليل على ان الخضر يتكلم بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم ، لوجود الشبهة على غير ذلك .

هل لديك ادلة اخرى من الكتاب المقدس على ان صيغة الكلام بالجمع هي للتفخيم ؟؟؟

امامك فرعون وملوك تكلموا بصيغة المفرد ولم يتكلم فيهم واحد بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم ، وانما كلام الجمع يعني اكثر من واحد .

هذا ما تقوله قواعد اللغات السامية ( العبرية او العربية ) 

وارحب بان تضع لي اي دليل يخالف هذا الكلام .


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *تفسير ابن عطية*​
> 
> *وقوله { فخشينا } قيل هو في جملة الخضر ، فهذا متخلص . والضمير عندي للخضر وأصحابه الصالحين الذين أهمهم الأمر وتكلموا فيه ،*
> *تفسير ابن عطية جـ 4 صـ 233*​


 
نحن لدينا عقل نرجح به بين التفسيرات المختلفة
هل أشارت الآيات القرآنية لوجود أصحاب للخضر يشاورهم فى الأمر حتى يعود الضمير عليهم ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 نوفمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> نحن لدينا عقل نرجح به بين التفسيرات المختلفة
> هل أشارت الآيات القرآنية لوجود أصحاب للخضر يشاورهم فى الأمر حتى يعود الضمير عليهم ؟




*يا صديقى انت تثيرنى جدا وانا اتحامل على نفسى كى لا انطق ما نطقته انت 
فقولكن انك لديك عقل يجعل ابن عطية ليس له عقل 

ولو قلت انا ذلك لقلت لى احترم الرموز مع انك انت اللى قولت

صراحة انا مش عارف اعمل معاك اية

نتكلم فى المسيحيات تقول بلاش تفاسير عشان انتوا بتفهموا الثالوث زى ما انتوا عايزين ونتكلم فى الإسلاميات تطلع المفسرين من غير عقل طيب نعمل احنا اية ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

التكلم بالجمع للتفخيم كان مألوفا فى الشعر الجاهلى عند شعراء العرب

يقول امرؤ القيس - حين رأى قبر امرأة في سفح جبل عسيب الذي مات عنده - : "

أجارتنا إن الخطوب تنوب ... وإني مقيم ما أقام عسيب
أجارتنا إنا غريبان ههنا ... وكل غريب للغريب نسيب
فإن تصلينا فالقرابة بيننا ... وإن تصرمينا فالغريب غريب
أجارتنا ما فات ليس يؤوب ... وما هو أتٍ في الزمان قريب

" ويقول عمرو بن كلثوم متغزلًا :

قفي قبل التفرق يا ظعينا ... نخبرك اليقين وتخبرينا
قفي نسألك هل أحدثت صرما ... لوشك البين أم خنت الأمينا

ويقول زهير بن أبي سلمى مخاطبًا هرم بن سنان والحارث بن عوف :

سألنا فأعطيتم وعُدْنا فعدتمُ ... ومن أكثر التَّسْآل يومًا سيحرمِ

ويقول الحارث بن حلِّزة متغزلًا : -

آذَنتنا ببَيْنِها أسماء ... رب ثاوٍ يمل منه الثواء

ويقول الجميح : منقذ بن الطماح في زوجته :

أمست أمامة صمتًا ما تكلمنا ... مجنونة أم أحست أهل خَرُّوبي
فإن تقري بنا عينًا وتختفضي ... فينا وتنتظري كري وتغريبي


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*اترك بين عينيك هذا التفسير وارجوك لا تقل عنه انه ليس لديه عقل*


*{ فَخَشِينآ أَن يُرْهِقَهُمَا طُغْياناً وَكُفْراً } فيه ثلاة أوجه :*
* أحدهما : علم الخضر أن الغلام يرهق أبويه طغياناً وكفراً لأن الغلام كان كافراً قال قتادة : وفي قراءة أُبي { وَأَمَّا الغُلامُ فَكَانَ كَافِراً وَكَانَ أَبَوَاهُ مُؤْمِنَيْنِ } فعبر عن العلم بالخشية .*
* الثاني : معناه فخاف ربك أن يرهق الغلام أبويه طغياناً وكفراً ، فعبر عن الخوف بالخشية قال مقاتل : في قراءة أبي { فَخَافَ رَبُّكَ } والخوف ها هنا استعارة لانتفائه عن الله تعالى .*
* الثالث : وكره الخضر أن يرهق الغلام أبويه بطغيانه وكفره إثماً وظلماً فصار في الخشية ها هنا ثلاثة أوجه :*
* أحدها : أنها العلم .*
* الثاني : أنها الخوف .*
* الثالث : الكراهة .*

*الماوردى جـ 2 صـ 495*

*كتاب النكت والعيون*​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 نوفمبر 2009)

> التكلم بالجمع للتفخيم كان مألوفا فى الشعر الجاهلى عند شعراء العرب



*هل تركنا الكتاب المقدس وتفاسيره والقرآن وتفاسيره والمعاجم واللغات وذهبنا الى شعراء الجاهلية ؟؟؟

ارجو التركيز فى النقطة المحددة *​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *يا صديقى انت تثيرنى جدا وانا اتحامل على نفسى كى لا انطق ما نطقته انت *
> 
> *فقولكن انك لديك عقل يجعل ابن عطية ليس له عقل *​
> *ولو قلت انا ذلك لقلت لى احترم الرموز مع انك انت اللى قولت*​
> ...


 

مولكا مرة أخرى أنت تقولنى ما لم أقل
أنا لا أجرؤ و لا أقصد أن أقول على مفسر من مفسرينا الأجلاء أنه لا عقل له
لكن كل مفسر له أقوال صحيحة و أقوال خاطئة
و نستطيع بالبحث و التفكير أن نميز بين الصحيح و الخطأ
و ليس المقصود أن المفسر إن أخطأ فلا عقل له
سبحان الله !!
مولكا أنا سعيد بمناقشتى معكم حتى الآن فلا تضطرنى للإنصراف إن شعرت أن مناقشتى معكم ينتج عنها التطاول على رموزى الدينية


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *هل تركنا الكتاب المقدس وتفاسيره والقرآن وتفاسيره والمعاجم واللغات وذهبنا الى شعراء الجاهلية ؟؟؟*​
> *ارجو التركيز فى النقطة المحددة *​


 
أنتم تريدون أن أثبت لكم أن اللغات السامية تعرف التكلم بالجمع للتفخيم
فسواء أثبته من القرآن الكريم أو الكتاب المقدس أو الشعر الجاهلى أو الأدب العبري
لا فرق


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*يا صديقى ابسطها لك
انا اتيت بالتفسير صح ؟ صح 
والتفسير يخالفك صح ؟ صح 
بماذا عللت الإختلاف انت ؟؟ انك لك عقل وتستطيع ان تميز بين الصحيح والخطأ 
وهذا الخطأ الذى تدعيه من فاعله ( فى رأيك ) مفسرك وانت ميزت بن رأيه الخطأ ورأيك الصواب بكلمة ( لنا عقل ) إذا فأنت تقول انه أخطأ فى هذة لأنك لم يكن له عقل

لا اعرف لماذا تحوير الكلام الى كلام شخصى

من الذى قال ان كلامه خطأ ؟؟؟

هذا مفسر 
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 نوفمبر 2009)

> أنتم تريدون أن أثبت لكم أن اللغات السامية تعرف التكلم بالجمع للتفخيم
> فسواء أثبته من القرآن الكريم أو الكتاب المقدس أو الشعر الجاهلى أو الأدب العبري
> لا فرق



*سأتفق معك جدلا

طالما لا فرق عندك القرآن والكتاب المقدس اثبت منهما

منتظر*

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*ملحوظة : يمكن لى الآن ان اقول لك انك تريدها هكذا لأنك تعتقد انها هكذا 
كما فعلت انت !!
*​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *يا صديقى ابسطها لك*
> 
> *انا اتيت بالتفسير صح ؟ صح *
> *والتفسير يخالفك صح ؟ صح *
> ...


 

كل إنسان يخطئ
و ليس معناها أن نقول أنه ليس له عقل
اسأل نفسك
هل أنا و أنت نخطئ أم لا ؟
و هل لنا عقل أم لا ؟
هل مفسرى الكتاب المقدس يخطئون أحيانا أم لا ؟
و منهم مفسرون مثل آدم كلارك تحدثوا عن وجود أخطاء و تناقضات بالكتاب المقدس
و هل لهم عقل أم لا ؟


لننهى الكلام عن تلك النقطة حتى لا نضيع الوقت فيما لا يفيد


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *سأتفق معك جدلا*​
> *طالما لا فرق عندك القرآن والكتاب المقدس اثبت منهما*​
> *منتظر*​


 
لا شك أن الشعر مصدر لفهم اللغة 
أنتظر ردك على الأبيات الشعرية


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> التكلم بالجمع للتفخيم كان مألوفا فى الشعر الجاهلى عند شعراء العرب


 
الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح 

ارى انك بدأت تتكلم في موضوع آخر تماما .

انا اتكلم عن اللغات السامية القديمة ، وانت تستشهد باللغة العربية ، واللغة متغيرة ، فدخل فيها في وقت ما صيغة الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم ، ولكن لم يكن من اصل اللغات السامية .

اذا اردت ان تستشهد بالاشعار واعرابها وطرق كلامها ، ليس لدي مانع ، على ان تقبل الاحتكام اليها على القرآن ، فتكون الاشعار هي المقياس على ما يقوله القرآن ، واظنك لا تقبل ذلك .

اذا لازلنا نطلب الدليل من الكتاب المقدس او القرآن .

هل لديك دليل من الكتاب المقدس على ان الكلام بالجمع هو صيغة التكلم بالتعظيم والتفخيم ؟؟؟

امامك كلام الملوك والفراعنة ومن هم في سلطة ، في الكتاب المقدس او القرآن ، هات منهما دليل على ان الكلام بصيغة الجمع هو للتعظيم او التفخيم .


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 نوفمبر 2009)

> كل إنسان يخطئ




حسنا 
انت المخطئ



> و ليس معناها أن نقول أنه ليس له عقل



انت الذى ربطت بين الخطأ والعقل فلا تلومنى



> لننهى الكلام عن تلك النقطة حتى لا نضيع الوقت فيما لا يفيد



كم نقطة تم الأنتهاء منها حى الأن ختى تقول  ننهى هذة النقطة ؟؟؟



> لا شك أن الشعر مصدر لفهم اللغة



الشعر من اناس بشر وليس من الله

وانا لم ولن اقبل به طالما عندك كلام الله وتتكلم انت فى التثليث يبقى نتكلم فى الشعر ليه ؟؟؟

عندك الكتابين تكلم فيهما وعيرهما لا اقبل 



> أنتظر ردك على الأبيات الشعرية



سهل جدا الرد عليه ولكن انا اصلا لم اوفق عليها فلماذا ارد ؟؟؟

عندك الكتب الإلهية تكلم فيها وبغيرها لا تتكلم

أنسيت ان القرآن بلسان عربى مبين وانه تحدى العالم على مر 1500 عام تقريبا ؟؟؟
​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

نقلا من تفسير الأب أنطونيوس فكري
سفر عزرا إصحاح 4 جملة 18
*. الرسالةالتيارسلتموها الينا قد قرئت بوضوح امامي.*

*من ترجمة King James*
18The letter which ye sent unto us hath been plainly read before me.
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Ezra+4&version=KJ21

من المتكلم ؟
على من يعود الضمير فى إلينا ؟

الرد من موقع لطوائف مسيحية معاصرة لا تؤمن بالتثليث

http://www.biblicalunitarian.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=57

The plural of majesty can be seen in Ezra 4:18. In Ezra 4:11, the men of the Trans-Euphrates wrote, “To King Artaxerxes, from your servants.” The book of Ezra continues, “The king sent this reply: Greetings. The letter you sent us has been read and translated….” Thus, although the people wrote to the king himself, the king used the word “us.” 
الترجمة بتصرف
جمع التفخيم موجود فى عزرا 4:18 
فى عزرا 4:11 يكتب الرجال المقيمين فى عبر نهر الفرات 
وَهَذَا نَصُّ الرِّسَالَةِ الَّتِي رَفَعُوهَا إِلَى أَرْتَحْشَشْتَا الْمَلِكِ: «مِن عَبِيدِكَ الرَّعَايَا الْمُقِيمِينَ فِي عَبْرِ نَهْرِ الْفُرَاتِ، 

و يمضى سفر عزرا
الملك يرسل الرد
تحياتى الخطاب الذى أرسلتموه لنا تمت ترجمته و قراءته
و بالرغم من أن الشعب أرسل الخطاب للملك استخدم الملك كلمة لنا

اعتراف من المسيحيين بنفس الرابط أن القرآن الكريم يرفض التثليث و يستخدم ضمير المتكلم للتعظيم
It is well known that Mohammed was a determined opposer of the doctrine of the Trinity: yet he often represents God as saying _we_, _our_, _us_, when speaking only of Himself. This shows that, in his opinion, the use of such terms was not indicative of a plurality of persons. If no one infers, from their frequent use in the Koran, that Mohammed was a Trinitarian, surely their occurrence in a few places in the Bible ought not to be made a proof of the doctrine of the Trinity 
الترجمة بتصرف
من المعروف أن محمد -صلى الله عليه و سلم  - كان معارضا لعقيدة التثليث
و على الرغم من ذلك فإنه عادة يقدم الله بالقول نحن عندما يتكلم فقط عن نفسه
مما يثبت فى رأيه أن استخدام تلك الضمائر لا يدل على تعدد الشخصيات
و ما دام لا أحد يقول من استخدام ضمير الجمع المتكرر بكثرة فى القرآن الكريم أن محمدا عليه الصلاة و السلام كان مؤمنا بالثالوث فبالتأكيد استخدام ضمير الجمع فى أماكن قليلة فى الكتاب المقدس لا ينبغى أن يستخدم كإثبات لعقيدة التثليث

من القائل ؟
عمن أنقل الكلام ؟
هل عن اليهود ؟
هل عن المسلمين ؟

لا
عن المسيحيين
انتهت أقوالى


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

نلتقى بعد غد إن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*اولا : اتفقنا على عدم النسخ واللصق وقد كان ولكن مش مهم ماشى
ثانيا : انت قلت على كلمة " اية " او  " عدد " جملة " فهل توجد فى كتابنا المقدس جمل ام آيات واعداد ؟؟
ثالثا : بدأت بالكتاب المقدس وذهبت منه الى القرآن وذهبت الى التفاسير وذهبت الى الأشعار ورجعت الى الكتاب المقدس فهل سوف تكون الخطوة القادمة هى القرآن كى نعيد الكره ؟؟

*

> سفر عزرا إصحاح 4 جملة 18





> * الرسالةالتيارسلتموها الينا قد قرئت بوضوح امامي.*



*اين المسافات ؟ طبعا لأنك ناقلها فقط 

مش مشكلة

*


> الرد من موقع لطوائف مسيحية معاصرة لا تؤمن بالتثليث


*
اسمح لى ان اضحك ضحكة كبيرة جدا جدا جدا فأنت ضربت بكل القواعد عرض وطول وسمك الحائط


هل الذين لا يؤمنون بالتثليث اصلا مسيحيون ؟؟؟؟

انت الآن اولا لم تأتى الينا بتفاسيرنا على الإطلاق
ثانيا : لم تأت بقاموس معتبر 
ثالثا : انت الآن هدمت كل اقوالك بهذة الجملة فقط

فمعروف انه الشاهد لا يصح ولا تقبل شهادته إذا كان له غرض بل ايضا القاضى ؟؟

هل يصح انى استشهد بكتاب شيعى عليك ؟؟؟*

*هذا رد اولى وليس فيه اى تفصيل لما قلت*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح 





محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الرد من موقع لطوائف مسيحية معاصرة لا تؤمن بالتثليث
> 
> http://www.biblicalunitarian.com/modules.php?name=content&pa=showpage&pid=57
> 
> ...


 
كنت اعتقد انك انسان محايد وعقلاني ، ولكن يبدو انك في غمرة انفعالك في البحث عن قشة تتعلق بها ، فقد تركت كل الامور العقلانية على جانب وبدأت تستشهد بمواقع غير مسيحية !!!

انا احتكم الى ضميرك ، عندما كنت اناقشك من القرآن هل اتيت لك باي رأي من خارج المواقع الاسلامية والتفاسير الاسلامية المعتمدة عندكم ؟؟؟

هل استشهدت من طوائف مثل الشيعة او القاديانيين او القرامطة او حتى القرآنيين ؟؟؟ 

الم التزم بالاستشهاد من اهل السّنة فقط ؟؟ 

ماذا سوف يكون الحال اذا استشهدت لكم من كلام البهائيين ، وهم يقولون انهم يؤمنون بالقرآن ومحمد كنبي وليس كخاتم الانبياء ، هل ستوافق على اقتباسات من البهائيين ؟؟؟

اذا اسمح لي ان الموقع الذي استشهدت منه ( والذي لا يعترف بالمسيح يسوع انه الله الظاهر في الجسد ) كما هو الايمان المسيحي ، فهذا موقع غير مسيحي ولن اقوم بالرد عليه ، ليس لانه ليس هناك رد ، ولكن لانك خرجت عن كل المعايير والمقاييس المحايدة في من تستشهد بهم على الايمان المسيحي .

فليس كل من يستخدم الانجيل لايجاد شرعية له فهو اذا مسيحي ، فالمسلم والبهائي وشهود يهوه والمرمون وحتى ديانة العصر الجديد ، كلهم يستخدمون الانجيل لايجاد شرعية لهم ولكنهم لا يؤمنون بما يقوله الانجيل عن رب المجد يسوع المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد .



اذا هذا هو الرد على جزئية الاستشهاد بموقع غير مسيحي ، لا يعترف بلاهوت المسيح ، 

http://www.biblicalunitarian.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=186


المداخلة القادمة ساضع ردي على الجزئية الخاصة بكلام الملك ارتحشستا .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*لقد قلت انى لن اتكلم ولكن لا استطيع الصموت!!!!!!!*​ 



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> *الرسالةالتيارسلتموها الينا قد قرئت بوضوح امامي.*
> 
> *من ترجمة King James*
> 18The letter which ye sent unto us hath been plainly read before me.
> ...


 
*
Ezra 4:18 ​*​​​الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا قد قرئت بوضوح امامي.​
*​* 
الجمع هنا ليس للتعظيم ( ازاى؟؟؟؟)



دليلى فى ذلك:

اقرأ معى الاتى وركز فى اللون الاحمر .

*Ezra 6:12 ​*​​. انا داريوس قد أمرت فليفعل عاجلا​
*​* 
*13-Ezra 7:12 ​*​​من ارتحشستا ملك الملوك الى عزرا الكاهن كاتب شريعة اله السماء الكامل الى آخره* . *قد صدر مني أمر ان ...............​*Ezra 6:3 ​*​​في السنة الاولى لكورش الملك امر كورش الملك من جهة بيت الله في اورشليم....وقد صدر مني أمر بما تعملون مع شيوخ اليهود هؤلاء في بناء بيت الله هذا. فمن مال الملك من جزية عبر النهر تعط النفقة عاجلا لهؤلاء الرجال حتى لا يبطلوا.​
*​* 
*Ezra 6:12 ​*​​والله الذي اسكن اسمه هناك يهلك كل ملك وشعب يمد يده لتغيير او لهدم بيت الله هذا الذي في اورشليم. انا داريوس قد أمرت فليفعل عاجلا​
*​* 

اولا- فى الايات السابقة من الملاحظ ان الملك يتكلم بصيغة المفرد 
امرت      (ليس امرنا ) 
صدر منى (ليس صدر منا )



اما بالرجوع للاية 


*Ezra 4:18​*​​الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا قد قرئت بوضوح امامي.​
*​*​​*Ezra 4:19 *وقد خرج من عندي أمر ففتشوا ووجد ان هذه المدينة منذ الايام القديمة تقوم على الملوك وقد جرى فيها تمرد وعصيان.​
*​* 

ثانيا- ان كان الجمع للتعظيم        
1- لماذا لم يقول قد قرئت بوضوح امامنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
2- لماذا لم يقول  خرج من عندنا أمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

من 1 و 2

اذن (الينا) تعود على الملك وكبار رجاله ( ليس للملك وحده كتعظيم )

ارجو التأنى قبل الرد



مع العلم : انا لم اخلص معك كلامى فلدى المزيد من الايات الاكثر وضوحا ولكن اناقشها معك بعد الانتهاء من حوار اخى نيو مان


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 نوفمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> نقلا من تفسير الأب أنطونيوس فكري
> سفر عزرا إصحاح 4 جملة 18
> *. الرسالةالتيارسلتموها الينا قد قرئت بوضوح امامي.*
> 
> ...


 

الاخ الفاضل :

الموضوع ليس قص ولصق ، او بحث عن كلمة ( الينا ) فتقول ها هو الملك يتكلم بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم والتعظيم .

يجب ان تعرف وتفهم الكلام في سياقه ، وتعال نناقش النص كاملا .
فارجو الانتباه والتركيز معي .

اضع الاصحاح كاملا ، ثم اكتب لك شرحه باختصار .

الاصحاح الرابع من سفر عزرا 


1 ولما سمع اعداء يهوذا وبنيامين ان بني السبي يبنون هيكلا للرب اله اسرائيل
2 تقدموا الى زربابل ورؤوس الآباء وقالوا لهم نبني معكم لاننا نظيركم نطلب الهكم وله قد ذبحنا من ايام اسرحدّون ملك اشور الذي اصعدنا الى هنا.
3 فقال لهم زربابل ويشوع وبقية رؤوس آباء اسرائيل ليس لكم ولنا ان نبني بيتا لالهنا ولكننا نحن وحدنا نبني للرب اله اسرائيل كما امرنا الملك كورش ملك فارس.
4 وكان شعب الارض يرخون ايدي شعب يهوذا ويذعرونهم عن البناء.
5 واستأجروا ضدّهم مشيرين ليبطلوا مشورتهم كل ايام كورش ملك فارس وحتى ملك داريوس ملك فارس
6 وفي ملك احشويروش في ابتداء ملكه كتبوا شكوى على سكان يهوذا واورشليم.
7 وفي ايام ارتحششتا كتب بشلام ومثرداث وطبئيل وسائر رفقائهم الى ارتحششتا ملك فارس. وكتابة الرسالة مكتوبة بالارامية ومترجمة بالارامية.
8 رحوم صاحب القضاء وشمشاي الكاتب كتبا رسالة ضد اورشليم الى ارتحششتا الملك هكذا.
9 كتب حينئذ رحوم صاحب القضاء وشمشاي الكاتب وسائر رفقائهما الدينيين والافرستكيين والطرفليين والافرسيين والاركويين والبابليين والشوشنيين والدهويين والعيلاميين
10 *وسائر الامم الذين سباهم أسنفّر العظيم الشريف* واسكنهم مدن السامرة وسائر الذين في عبر النهر والى آخره.
11 *هذه صورة الرسالة التي ارسلوها اليه الى ارتحششتا الملك* عبيدك القوم الذين في عبر النهر الى آخره.
12 ليعلم الملك ان اليهود الذين صعدوا من عندك الينا قد أتوا الى اورشليم ويبنون المدينة العاصية الردية وقد اكملوا اسوارها ورمموا أسسها.
13 ليكن الآن معلوما لدى الملك انه اذا بنيت هذه المدينة وأكملت اسوارها لا يؤدون جزية ولا خراجا ولا خفارة* فاخيرا تضر الملوك*.
14 والآن بما اننا نأكل ملح دار الملك ولا يليق بنا ان نرى ضرر الملك لذلك ارسلنا فاعلمنا الملك
15 لكي يفتش في سفر اخبار آبائك فتجد في سفر الاخبار وتعلم ان هذه المدينة *مدينة عاصية ومضرّة للملوك والبلاد* وقد عملوا عصيانا في وسطها منذ الايام القديمة لذلك أخربت هذه المدينة.
16 ونحن نعلم الملك انه اذا بنيت هذه المدينة وأكملت اسوارها لا يكون لك عند ذلك نصيب في عبر النهر
17 فارسل الملك جوابا الى رحوم صاحب القضاء وشمشاي الكاتب وسائر رفقائهما الساكنين في السامرة وباقي الذين في عبر النهر.سلام الى آخره.
*18 الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا قد قرئت بوضوح امامي.*
*19 وقد خرج من عندي أمر* ففتشوا ووجد ان هذه المدينة منذ الايام القديمة تقوم على الملوك وقد جرى فيها تمرد وعصيان.
20 وقد كان ملوك مقتدرون على اورشليم وتسلطوا على جميع عبر النهر وقد أعطوا جزية وخراجا وخفارة.
21 فالآن اخرجوا أمرا بتوقيف اولئك الرجال فلا تبنى هذه المدينة حتى يصدر مني أمر.
22 فاحذروا من ان تقصروا عن عمل ذلك.*لماذا يكثر الضرر لخسارة الملوك.*
23 حينئذ لما قرئت رسالة ارتحششتا الملك امام رحوم وشمشاي الكاتب ورفقائهما ذهبوا بسرعة الى اورشليم الى اليهود واوقفوهم بذراع وقوة.
24 حنيئذ توقف عمل بيت الله الذي في اورشليم وكان متوقفا الى السنة الثانية من ملك داريوس ملك فارس​ 




شرح ما جاء في الاصحاح :


كان بعد رجوع اليهود من السبي الى مملكة بابل ، انهم بدأوا في بناء الهيكل واسوار اورشليم مما اثار غيرة الشعوب المجاورة ، بل ان بعضهم كانوا من (السامريين ) وهم غير اسرائيليين ، باختصار شديد ، عندما قام ملك آشور بسبي مملكة اسرائيل قام بتهجير الشعب الاسرائيلي الى مملكة آشور ، واحلاله بشعب آخر يسكن مكانه في الارض ، هؤلاء هم ( السامريين ) الذين اصبحت العداوة بينهم وبين اليهود كبيرة لعدم اعتراف الاخير انهم من نسل الاسباط الحقيقيين .



بدأ اعداء اليهود في تقديم شكاوى مستمرة عنهم الى ملوك بابل بالتوالي ( كورش وداريوس واحشويرش وارتحتشستا ) (عدد 5) ، وفي نهاية المطاف كتبوا رسالة ( من عدة صور ) الى ارتحشستا وعدد من الملوك الآخرين الذين كان ينصبهم ملك بابل على البلاد التي يحتلونها (عدد 9 و 10) 


الرسالة كانت باللغة الارامية ( اذا هذه اول نقطة خارجة عن الاستشهاد باللغة العبرية السامية )(عدد 7) 



(عدد 11 ) وارجو ان تنتبه معي جيدا لانك قمت بالاستشهاد بهذا العدد في تمييز ان الرسالة كانت ( اليه ) بالمفرد ، ولكن للاسف فاتك قراءة واستيعاب ما جاء بالنص : 

*(هذه صورة الرسالة التي ارسلوها اليه الى ارتحششتا الملك)*


النص هنا يقول ان ما تم ارساله الى ارتحشستا الملك ، *صورة من الرسالة ، *لان الرسالة تم ارسال العديد من الصور منها الى ملوك الامم المحيطين باورشليم (عدد 10) ، والذين يخضعون تحت الحكم والاحتلال البابلي للملك ارتحشستا ، والى مشيرين الملك السبع ( عزرا 7: 14) .


فجاء رد الملك يقول الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا ( اي ارتحشستا والملوك الآخرين ) (عدد 18) ويعيد ويؤكد ان رسالته وقراره هو لمصلحة ( الملوك ) (عدد 22) حتى لا يتضرر الملوك وتكثر خسائرهم ، فاي ملوك يقصد في رسالته ، الا الملوك الذي ينصبهم هو بنفسه على البلاد التي يحتلها ؟؟؟



يؤكد هذا الكلام ما يلي :



*اولا :* بعد ان قال الملك ارتحشستا ( الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا ) عاد يتكلم بصيغة المفرد لان هذا هو القرار الذي اتخذه وحده (الاعداد 18 - 22) : 

(18 الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا قد قرئت بوضوح* امامي*.
19 وقد *خرج من عندي* أمر ففتشوا ووجد ان هذه المدينة منذ الايام القديمة تقوم على الملوك وقد جرى فيها تمرد وعصيان.
20 وقد كان ملوك مقتدرون على اورشليم وتسلطوا على جميع عبر النهر وقد أعطوا جزية وخراجا وخفارة.
21 فالآن اخرجوا أمرا بتوقيف اولئك الرجال فلا تبنى هذه المدينة* حتى يصدر مني أمر.*
22 فاحذروا من ان تقصروا عن عمل ذلك.لماذا يكثر الضرر لخسارة الملوك.)​ 
*ثانيا :* ارتحشستا كان يعين ملوكا على البلاد والامم التي يحتلها (عدد 10و 13 و 15) ، وكان يسمي نفسه ملك الملوك ، ومع هذا فنجد في رسالته التي يعنونها بهذا الاسم ، يتكلم بصيغة المفرد .​ 
الاصحاح السابع من سفر عزرا ​ 
( 11 وهذه صورة الرسالة التي اعطاها الملك ارتحشستا لعزرا الكاهن الكاتب كاتب كلام وصايا الرب وفرائضه على اسرائيل​ 
(12 *من ارتحشستا ملك الملوك* الى عزرا الكاهن كاتب شريعة اله السماء الكامل الى آخره
13* قد صدر مني أمر* ان كل من اراد في ملكي من شعب اسرائيل وكهنته واللاويين ان يرجع الى اورشليم معك فليرجع.
14 من اجل انك مرسل *من قبل الملك ومشيريه السبعة* لاجل السؤال عن يهوذا واورشليم حسب شريعة الهك التي بيدك)
(عزرا 7: 11 -14) ​ 
اما لماذا يقول ( هذه صورة الرسالة التي اعطاها لعزرا ) لان الرسالة مكونة من عدد من الصور المماثلة تم اعطائها لجهات اخرى لتسهيل مهمة عزرا في بناء الهيكل ، هذه هي عادة ارسال الرسائل من والى الملوك ، نقرا هذا في نفس الاصحاح .​ 

(21 ومني انا ارتحشستا الملك صدر امر الى كل الخزنة الذين في عبر النهر ان كل ما يطلبه منكم عزرا الكاهن كاتب شريعة اله السماء فليعمل بسرعة )
(عزرا 7: 21) ​ 

الخلاصة : ارتحشستا هنا لا تكلم بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم ، ولكنه يتكلم عن الرسالة التي ارسلت اليه هو والملوك الآخرين المحيطين باورشليم ، لان الرسالة كانت من اعداء اليهود مكيدة لايقاف العمل ولتأليب كل الملوك المحيطين بهم عليهم .​ 
ويبطل ما تحاول ان تخرجه من سياقه للاستدلال به ، سواء من القرآن او الكتاب المقدس ، فليس هناك في اللغات السامية القديمة ( العبرية ) صيغة الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم او التعظيم ، وانما الكلام بالجمع هو معناه صيغة المجموع للبشر ، والثالوث بالنسبة لله .​ 
فهل نستمع الى اعتراف شجاع ونزيه ، ام ستحاول الاستشهاد بمن يهاجم المسيحية وايمانها في اسلوب غير نزيه وغير محايد ؟؟؟​ 
انتظر جوابك عند الدخول بعد غد ، الله معك ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*أسف على الإنقطاع

اسمحوا لى ان اسمى هذا الرد بعنوان
 " رد ناسف "

نأتى للتفنيد

**اولا :*​


> 18The letter which ye sent unto us hath been plainly read before me.
> http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/...4&version=KJ21


الكلمة فى العبرية ليست ( us ) ولا توجد منفرده 

*ثانيا : اين فى هذا اللينك هذا التفسير الذى اتيت به ؟؟؟؟*

*ثالثا : *



> الرد من موقع لطوائف مسيحية معاصرة لا تؤمن بالتثليث
> 
> http://www.biblicalunitarian.com/mod...howpage&pid=57


*هذة الآن هى المصيبة بحق*



​ *
1. الكلام على سفر التكوين وليس عزرا
2. الذى يحاول ان ينفيه الأخ الفاضل قد أكده فى هذا اللينك*



*هل اللينك الذى وضعه الزميل والأخ سواء الأول او الثانى بهما تفاسير تؤكد فكرته ؟؟*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 نوفمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> عمن أنقل الكلام ؟
> هل عن اليهود ؟
> هل عن المسلمين ؟
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههه

يعنى كمان طلع الاستشهاد بتاعك من ناس لا تؤمن بان المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد

يعنى من الاخر مش مسيحيين


----------



## انت الفادي (26 نوفمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> نقلا من تفسير الأب أنطونيوس فكري
> سفر عزرا إصحاح 4 جملة 18
> *. الرسالةالتيارسلتموها الينا قد قرئت بوضوح امامي.*
> 
> ...


*الاخ محب للمسيح 7*
*اين صيغة التفخيم في عزرا 4 ؟؟؟*
*المصيبة انك كتبت النص كاملا و لكنك رأيت كمة واحدة و لم تري باقي الجملة..*
*النص يقول:*
[q-bible]18 *الرِّسَالَةُ الَّتِي أَرْسَلْتُمُوهَا إِلَيْنَا قَدْ قُرِئَتْ بِوُضُوحٍ أَمَامِي*. [/q-bible]
*رجاء رجاء رجاء... ان تقرأ التفاسير المسيحية قبل ان تقفز الي نتائج تضعك في موقف محرج..*
*لو كانت كلمة الينا هذه هي صيغة جمع تفخيم لكان باقي الجملة امامنا و ليس امامي..*
*اي اصبح النص : الر سالة التي ارسلتموها الينا قد قرئت بوضوح امامنا.*


*و اخيرا عزيزي نصيحة صغيرة مني:*
*عندما طلب منك الاخوة هنا ان تأتي من الكتاب المقدس بنص واحد فيه صيغة جمع للتفخيم فهذا الطلب لم يكن عبثا او خارجا هكذا دون بحث و تفكير.. لانه بالفعل لا و لم و لن تجد نص واحد فيه جمع تفخيم و من البلاهة فعلا اعتقاد انك انت من سيأتي بالديب من ديله في نصوص واضحة. *


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

لطفا لا أمرا لا تردوا ما دمت أكتب يتبع أسفل المشاركة فقط لعدم التشتيت
و شكرا لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> *لقد قلت انى لن اتكلم ولكن لا استطيع الصموت!!!!!!!*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





أولا
مرة أخرى أشكرك صديقي على تهنئتى بالعيد
فعلا شكرا لحسن أخلاقك
لكن
هل أفهم من كلامك أنك تظن أن الشخص لو تكلم بالجمع للتفخيم يجب عليه أن يقول كل حواره بالجمع للتفخيم ؟
و أنه لا يمكن أن يستخدم الجمع للتفخيم فى جزء من الحوار و يستخدم المفرد فى باقى الحوار ؟
لأصدق كلامك أريد مرجع لغوى يقول أن الإنسان لا يمكن له الانتقال من الجمع للتفخيم للمفرد و العكس ليكون الكلام موثقا
هل تعلم ما هو الالتفات ؟ و ما هى قيمته البلاغية ؟
يتبع
​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ثانيا- ان كان الجمع للتعظيم ​1- لماذا لم يقول قد قرئت بوضوح امامنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 2- لماذا لم يقول خرج من عندنا أمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> من 1 و 2
> ...



لا يوجد ما يمنع لغة الانتقال من صيغة الجمع بالتفخيم لصيغة المفرد
بل هو ما يعرف فى اللغة العربية بالالتفات

ثم بالله عليك ما دخل كبار رجال الملك بالموضوع ؟

اقرأ صديقي إن شئت

وفي ملك احشويروش في ابتداء ملكه كتبوا شكوى على سكان يهوذا واورشليم.
7 وفي ايام ارتحششتا كتب بشلام ومثرداث وطبئيل وسائر رفقائهم الى ارتحششتا ملك فارس. وكتابة الرسالة مكتوبة بالارامية ومترجمة بالارامية.
8 رحوم صاحب القضاء وشمشاي الكاتب كتبا رسالة ضد اورشليم الى ارتحششتا الملك هكذا.
9 كتب حينئذ رحوم صاحب القضاء وشمشاي الكاتب وسائر رفقائهما الدينيين والافرستكيين والطرفليين والافرسيين والاركويين والبابليين والشوشنيين والدهويين والعيلاميين
10 *وسائر الامم الذين سباهم أسنفّر العظيم الشريف* واسكنهم مدن السامرة وسائر الذين في عبر النهر والى آخره.
11 *هذه صورة الرسالة التي ارسلوها اليه الى ارتحششتا الملك* 

اقرأ جيدا المظلل بالأحمر فى الجملة 7 و 8 و 11 ؟
*الى ارتحششتا الملك* 
هل جاءت مرة واحدة فقط
*الى ارتحششتا الملك* و كبار رجاله ؟
هل هناك تفسير واحد على الأرض للكتاب المقدس يهودي أو مسيحي يقول أن الرسالة كانت مرسلة للملك و كبار رجاله ؟
عزيزى ابن الملك 
كل ما فى الأمر هو أنك
أولا
وضعت شرطا عجيبا لا دليل عليه و هو أن المتكلم لو تكلم بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم فعليه أن يستمر بنفس الصيغة فى الحوار كله
ثانيا
أدخلت كبار رجال الملك فى الموضوع بدون أى سبب لتهرب من الاعتراف باستخدام ضمير الجمع للتفخيم فى اللغة العبرية

يتبع
​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> 9 كتب حينئذ رحوم صاحب القضاء وشمشاي الكاتب وسائر رفقائهما الدينيين والافرستكيين والطرفليين والافرسيين والاركويين والبابليين والشوشنيين والدهويين والعيلاميين
> 10 *وسائر الامم الذين سباهم أسنفّر العظيم الشريف* واسكنهم مدن السامرة وسائر الذين في عبر النهر والى آخره.
> 11 *هذه صورة الرسالة التي ارسلوها اليه الى ارتحششتا الملك* عبيدك القوم الذين في عبر النهر الى آخره​ وفي نهاية المطاف كتبوا رسالة ( من عدة صور ) الى ارتحشستا وعدد من الملوك الآخرين الذين كان ينصبهم ملك بابل على البلاد التي يحتلونها (عدد 9 و 10)
> 
> ...


الفاضل نيومان
أنت تستشهد بالعدد 9 و 10 لإثبات أن الرسالة كتبت للعديد  من الملوك
فقد قلت
وفي نهاية المطاف كتبوا رسالة ( من عدة صور ) الى ارتحشستا وعدد من الملوك الآخرين الذين كان ينصبهم ملك بابل على البلاد التي يحتلونها (عدد 9 و 10) 



لنقارن ما قلته بما جاء فى نص الكتاب المقدس 

9 كتب حينئذ رحوم صاحب القضاء وشمشاي الكاتب وسائر رفقائهما الدينيين والافرستكيين والطرفليين والافرسيين والاركويين والبابليين والشوشنيين والدهويين والعيلاميين
10 *وسائر الامم الذين سباهم أسنفّر العظيم الشريف* واسكنهم مدن السامرة وسائر الذين في عبر النهر والى آخره.

العددان يتحدثان عن مرسلى الرسالة و ليس عن المرسل إليهم
فمن أين استنتجت تعدد الملوك المرسل إليهم ؟
هل لديك نص صريح يشير إلى تعدد الملوك المرسل إليهم فى السفر ؟
ضعه و سأعترف أنك محق على الفور​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

مرة أخرى عزيزي أعيد لك ما قلته

اقرأ صديقي إن شئت

وفي ملك احشويروش في ابتداء ملكه كتبوا شكوى على سكان يهوذا واورشليم.
7 وفي ايام ارتحششتا كتب بشلام ومثرداث وطبئيل وسائر رفقائهم الى ارتحششتا ملك فارس. وكتابة الرسالة مكتوبة بالارامية ومترجمة بالارامية.
8 رحوم صاحب القضاء وشمشاي الكاتب كتبا رسالة ضد اورشليم الى ارتحششتا الملك هكذا.
9كتب حينئذ رحوم صاحب القضاء وشمشاي الكاتب وسائر رفقائهما الدينيين والافرستكيين والطرفليين والافرسيين والاركويين والبابليين والشوشنيين والدهويين والعيلاميين
10 *وسائر الامم الذين سباهم أسنفّر العظيم الشريف* واسكنهم مدن السامرة وسائر الذين في عبر النهر والى آخره.
11 *هذه صورة الرسالة التي ارسلوها اليه الى ارتحششتا الملك*

اقرأ جيدا المظلل بالأحمر فى الجملة 7 و 8 و 11 ؟
*الى ارتحششتا الملك*
هل جاءت مرة واحدة فقط
*الى ارتحششتا الملك* و الملوك الآخرين ؟

هو مجرد استنتاج منك بدون دليل واضح حتى لا تعترف بوجود جمع التفخيم فى العبرية


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> 13 ليكن الآن معلوما لدى الملك انه اذا بنيت هذه المدينة وأكملت اسوارها لا يؤدون جزية ولا خراجا ولا خفارة* فاخيرا تضر الملوك*.
> 
> 15 لكي يفتش في سفر اخبار آبائك فتجد في سفر الاخبار وتعلم ان هذه المدينة *مدينة عاصية ومضرّة للملوك والبلاد* 22 فاحذروا من ان تقصروا عن عمل ذلك.*لماذا يكثر الضرر لخسارة الملوك.*
> ​




هل ما سبق مثلا هو ما نستنتج منه إرسال الرسالة للعديد من الملوك ؟​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> *اولا :* بعد ان قال الملك ارتحشستا ( الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا ) عاد يتكلم بصيغة المفرد لان هذا هو القرار الذي اتخذه وحده (الاعداد 18 - 22) :
> 
> (18 الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا قد قرئت بوضوح* امامي*.
> 19 وقد *خرج من عندي* أمر ففتشوا ووجد ان هذه المدينة منذ الايام القديمة تقوم على الملوك وقد جرى فيها تمرد وعصيان.
> ...





مرة أخرى
هل يوجد دليل على أن لمتكلم صيغة الجمع للتفخيم عليه أن يلتزم بصيغة الجمع طوال حواره ؟
يتبع​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

يتبع لاحقا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (27 نوفمبر 2009)

اولا اريد من حضرتك :

تجميع كل ردودك من الان وصاعدا فى رد واحد ( مش سبع ردود )  
منعا لتشتيت القارئ ومنعا لتشتيت الذى سيعقب على كلامك

ثانيا اريد من المشرف:

تجميع ال 7 ردود فى جزء واحد ان امكن


----------



## !ابن الملك! (27 نوفمبر 2009)

الرد على محب المسيح

هنمسك كلامك حتة حتة حتة .......​ 



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> هل أفهم من كلامك أنك تظن أن الشخص لو تكلم بالجمع للتفخيم يجب عليه أن يقول كل حواره بالجمع للتفخيم ؟
> و أنه لا يمكن أن يستخدم الجمع للتفخيم فى جزء من الحوار و يستخدم المفرد فى باقى الحوار ؟
> 
> لأصدق كلامك أريد مرجع لغوى يقول أن الإنسان لا يمكن له الانتقال من الجمع للتفخيم للمفرد و العكس ليكون الكلام موثقا
> ...


 


محب للمسيح7 قال:


> لا يوجد ما يمنع لغة الانتقال من صيغة الجمع بالتفخيم لصيغة المفرد
> بل هو ما يعرف فى اللغة العربية بالالتفات
> 
> [/right]


 

*الرد المنطقى:*
*اولا :قلت*
*هل أفهم من كلامك أنك تظن أن الشخص لو تكلم بالجمع للتفخيم يجب عليه أن يقول كل حواره بالجمع للتفخيم ؟*

نعم .وعلى المدعى البينة هات نص يثبت العكس
ولو مجبتش يبقى مفيششششش.

.................................................................................
*ثانيا*
*لا يوجد ما يمنع لغة الانتقال من صيغة الجمع بالتفخيم لصيغة المفرد*
*بل هو ما يعرف فى اللغة العربية بالالتفات*

لا علاقة لهذا الكلام بالالتفات

انظر اولا 

ينقسم الالتفات من الناحية العقلية إلى ستة أقسام  هي:
· الأول: الالتفات من ضمير الخطاب إلى ضمير الغيبة.
· الثاني: الالتفات من الغيبة إلى الخطاب.
· الثالث: الالتفات من التكلم إلى الخطاب.
· الرابع: الالتفات من الخطاب إلى التكلم.
· الخامس: الالتفات من الغيبة إلى التكلم.
· السادس: الالتفات من التكلم إلى الغيبة.
مثل:
) هو الذي يُسيـّركم في البرّ والبحر حتى إذا كنتمْ في الفلْكِ وجريْنَ بهم بريح  طيّبةٍ وفرحوا بها جاءَتـْـهمْ ريحٌ عاصِفٌ ( (يونس /22) حيث خاطبهم الله سبحانه بقوله: ) كنتم (, وتغيّر الأسلوب إلى الغيبة ) وجرين بهم ( 
 
 الحمدُ للهِ ربِّ العالمين * الرحمن الرحيم * مالكِ يوم الدين* إيـّـاكَ نعبُدُ وإيـّـاك نسْـتعين ( (الفاتحة / 2- 5) حيثُ التفتَ من أسلوب الغيبة بقوله) الحمدُ للهِ ربِّ العالمين ( إلى أسلوب الخطاب بقوله ) إيـّـاكَ نعبُدُ وإيـّـاك نسْـتعين .

لا يوجد التفات ( انتقال من التكلم بالجمع للتكلم بالمفرد )
المصدر ( www.ahlalhdeeth.com)

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=46069&d=1174793366

انظر كمان   (ثانيا)

صور اللالتفات:
يأتي الالتفات في ست صور:_ 
​_الصورة الأولى: الانتقال من التكلم إلى الخطاب، وكذا الابتداء بالخطاب، مع أن مقتضى الظاهر يستدعي التكلم أو الغيبة.
الصورة الثانية: الانتقال من التكلم إلى الغيبة، وكذا الابتداء بالغيبة مع أن مقتضى الظاهر يستدعي التكلم أو الخطاب.
الصورة الثالثة: الانتقال من الخطاب إلى التكلم، وكذا الابتداء بالتكلم مع أن مقتضى الظاهر يستدعي الخطاب أو الغيبة.
الصورة الرابعة: الانتقال من الخطاب إلى الغيبة.
الصورة الخامسة: الانتقال من الغيبة إلى التكلم.
الصورة السادسة: الانتقال من الغيبة إلى الخطاب

مع امثلة من القران موجودة 
لا يوجد التفات ( انتقال من التكلم بالجمع للتكلم بالمفرد )
المصدر هو 
http://islamport.com/d/3/lqh/1/23/107.html




محب للمسيح7 قال:


> اقرأ صديقي إن شئت
> 
> وفي ملك احشويروش في ابتداء ملكه كتبوا شكوى على سكان يهوذا واورشليم.
> 7 وفي ايام ارتحششتا كتب بشلام ومثرداث وطبئيل وسائر رفقائهم الى ارتحششتا ملك فارس. وكتابة الرسالة مكتوبة بالارامية ومترجمة بالارامية.
> ...


 
قلتها وهاعيدها :
التفاسير نقرأها للاستزادة والاضافة لمعلوماتنا
ليس معنى انها مش مكتوبة فى التفسير انها مش موجودة.زى الاية اللى جبتهالك ورديت نفس الرد.
( الكتاب المقدس ليس مثل القران الذى بدون تفاسيره لا تفهمه . فحتى التفاسير كلها اختلافات )

وسأسألك نفس السؤال 
هاتلى من التفاسير ما يثبت انه جمع للتعظيم ( ههههههههه)




محب للمسيح7 قال:


> عزيزى ابن الملك
> كل ما فى الأمر هو أنك
> أولا
> وضعت شرطا عجيبا لا دليل عليه و هو أن المتكلم لو تكلم بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم فعليه أن يستمر بنفس الصيغة فى الحوار كله
> ...


 
اولا : جاوبت عليك وقلتلك هاتلى دليل على العكس.

ثانيا
أدخلت كبار رجال الملك فى الموضوع بدون أى سبب لتهرب من الاعتراف باستخدام ضمير الجمع للتفخيم فى اللغة العبرية

هذة هى عادة الملوك القدماء وجود حاشية ومساعدين لقراءة الرسائل للتأكد من اهميتها قبل الوصول للملك.( وهذا معروف )




الخلاصة: ( لعدم تتويه القارئ <والسامع ان وجد> )

اعتراضك لسببين

اولا- حضرتك قلت : لأصدق كلامك أريد مرجع لغوى يقول أن الإنسان لا يمكن له الانتقال من الجمع للتفخيم للمفرد و العكس ليكون الكلام موثقا. لا يوجد ما يمنع لغة الانتقال من صيغة الجمع بالتفخيم لصيغة المفردبل هو ما يعرف فى اللغة العربية بالالتفات


جاوبت عليك برد شافى
1- هاتلى دليل على انه يمكن  الانتقال من الجمع للتفخيم للمفرد فى نفس الحوار .

2- الالتفات لا يوجد به ما قلت . اقرأ مصادرى وتعرف على الالتفات!!

ثانيا : أدخلت كبار رجال الملك فى الموضوع بدون أى سبب لتهرب من الاعتراف باستخدام ضمير الجمع للتفخيم فى اللغة العبرية


هذة هى عادة الملوك القدماء وجود حاشية ومساعدين لقراءة الرسائل للتأكد من اهميتها قبل الوصول للملك.( وهذا معروف )
اظن ان ردى هذا ليس به هروب وانما يوضح عدم معرفة حضرتك باللغة العبرية.



شكرا لحضرتك 
( رجاء عدم كتابة ردود كتيرة جدا ورا بعض فالمرجو تجميعهم فى رد واحد كما افعل انا وغيرى )


----------



## !ابن الملك! (27 نوفمبر 2009)

اعادة الرد للتأكيد 

دليلى فى ذلك:

اقرأ معى الاتى وركز فى اللون الاحمر .
*
Ezra 6:12 ​*. انا داريوس قد أمرت فليفعل عاجلا​* 
13-Ezra 7:12 ​*من ارتحشستا ملك الملوك الى عزرا الكاهن كاتب شريعة اله السماء الكامل الى آخره* . *قد صدر مني أمر ان ...............
​*Ezra 6:3 ​*في السنة الاولى لكورش الملك امر كورش الملك من جهة بيت الله في اورشليم....وقد صدر مني أمر بما تعملون مع شيوخ اليهود هؤلاء في بناء بيت الله هذا. فمن مال الملك من جزية عبر النهر تعط النفقة عاجلا لهؤلاء الرجال حتى لا يبطلوا.​* 
Ezra 6:12 ​*والله الذي اسكن اسمه هناك يهلك كل ملك وشعب يمد يده لتغيير او لهدم بيت الله هذا الذي في اورشليم. انا داريوس قد أمرت فليفعل عاجلا​

اولا- فى الايات السابقة من الملاحظ ان الملك يتكلم بصيغة المفرد 
امرت (ليس امرنا ) 
صدر منى (ليس صدر منا )


اما بالرجوع للاية 
*
Ezra 4:18-19​*الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا قد قرئت بوضوح امامي. وقد خرج من عندي أمر ففتشوا ووجد ان هذه المدينة منذ الايام القديمة تقوم على الملوك وقد جرى فيها تمرد وعصيان.


ثانيا- ان كان الجمع للتعظيم 
1- لماذا لم يقول قد قرئت بوضوح امامنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
2- لماذا لم يقول خرج من عندنا أمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من اولا وثانيا .
اذن (الينا) تعود على الملك وكبار رجاله ( ليس للملك وحده كتعظيم )

​


----------



## dominic (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*


سلام و خير 

أنا آسف إذا شوشرت على الجميع . و لكن أشعر أن هناك شيء في حلقي أريد أن أقوله ردا على الأستاذ / محب المسيح .

الأستاذ محب المسيح يقول : 



			باختصار
المسيحيون يرون فى العهد القديم أدلة مستترة على التثليث لأنهم يقرأونه متأثرين بإيمانهم بالثالوث

أما غير المسيحي فلن يري فى تلك النصوص أدلة على التثليث

و السؤال التالى هو
أين صرح العهد الجديد بالتثليث ؟
متى قال السيد المسيح أن الله الواحد مكون من 3 أقانيم هى الأب و الابن و الروح القدس ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فلو سمحت أستاذ محب تقل لي إذا كان المسيحيون يقرؤون الكتاب المقدس متأثرين بإيمانهم بالثالوث , فحضرتك كيف تقرأ الكتاب المقدس ؟؟ ألا ترى معي إنك أنت أيضا تقرأ الكتاب المقدس متأثر بخوفك و هلعك مما أدخله في عقلك أساطير الأولين من أن المسيحية تشرك بالله و تقول عليه ثالث ثلاثة ؟؟

و لعلمك فالمسيحية لا تقول على الله ثالث ثلاثة . و المسيحية أيضا منذ فجرها لا تعبد العذراء مريم مع الله .

و من هنا أرى إنك تخاف كلمات ثلاثة و ثالوث و تثليث . و الموضوع سهل و بسيط , تستطيع أن تستغني عن هذه الكلمات و مع ذلك يصبح إيمانك بوحدانية الله التي يؤمن بها المسيحيون بها سليما .

فالآب هو الله و الابن هو الله و الروح القدس هو الله .

و من هنا وجب التنبيه على أن قولك أن الله مكون من ثلاثة أقانيم , لا يعد دقيقا من حيث الحوار المسيحي الإسلامي . فالخوف أن يعتقد القارئ المسلم البسيط أن الآب + الابن + الروح القدس = الله
فكأن كلمة ميكانو هي التي تعنيها في سياق كلامك . و لكن حاشا لله أن يكون فيه تركيب أو أجزاء .
زرعوا في عقلك أن التوحيد هو مفهوم اسلامي فقط . و لكن تناسوا إنه قبل أن يكون هناك عرب و مسلمين كان هناك يهود و من رحمهم نشأت المسيحية التي تنادي و تموت في سبيل الله الواحد .

و من هنا تستطيع أن تفهم لماذا حاول اليهود أكثر من مرة قتل سيدنا يسوع المسيح لأنه قال أنا هو الله فاعبدوني .
فمثلا في يوحنا 5 / 18 يقولون عنه معادلا نفسه بالله . 
فجاء سيدنا يسوع المسيح في يوحنا 10 / 30 و قال لهم أنا و الآب و واحد . و لم يقل لهم أنا إله مع الآب .
لأن الجوهر اللاهوتي غير المركب من أجزاء و الذي لا يُحد بمكان أو زمان لا ينقسم .
و عندما تطالع الكتاب المقدس سترى في أكثر من موضع كيف أن سيدنا يسوع المسيح هو من قام بشرح الآيات و النبؤات التي عنه في الكتاب المقدس . فلسنا نحن من نُسقط من إيماننا على الكتاب المقدس .

و كأن التلاميذ الذين هم نحن عندما سمعوا سيدنا يسوع المسيح شارحا الكتاب المقدس ( أي ما نسميه نحن اليوم العهد القديم ) فُتحت عيونهم على الكنوز المستترة في العهد القديم كما قال لك أساتذتي الأفاضل في شرحهم .

و التاريخ المسيحي يشرح لنا أن في بدء عهد المسيحية لم تكن منفصلة عن اليهودية . بل التلاميذ كانوا يواظبون على الصلوات داخل المجمع اليهودي نفسه . مسبحين و مرنمين لله الواحد و لا يشركون معه شيئا أو شخصا .
و من هنا نعود لسؤالي لك الأساسي من أي خلفية تقرأ القرآن ومن أي خلفية تقرأ الكتاب المقدس .

لأني أراك تكثر التمجيد في نفسك و مصداقيتك متهربا من القراءة الحيادية للموضوع .

فحضرتك غير حيادي بدون دليل , و نحن منحازون للدليل الذي علمنا إياه سيدنا يسوع المسيح بتفتيشه الكتب و شرحها لنا كما في لوقا 4 / 21 – 22 اليوم قد تم هذا المكتوب في مسامعكم .
فمن فضلك كن حياديا .
أما بخصوص صيغة التفخيم , فصحيح أن اللغات السامية لم تعرف هذه الصيغة بشهادة التاريخ إلا تاريخ حضرتكم ( ها أنا أفخم فيكم ) .

و لكن هل تظن أن الله يُفخّم في نفسه كما فخّم في نفسه الملك فاروق مثلا ؟؟ فيقول حظرتنا و جنابنا إلخ .
ثم هناك سؤال مهم بأي لغة كان يتكلم الله عندما قال " لنخلق الإنسان على صورتنا كمثالنا " ؟؟
فلو قلت الإنجليزية لصدقتك لأن الإنجليزية ربما أو لا بها تفخيم أو لا .
أما لو قلت الفرنسية فلا أصدقك لأن الله لا يعرف الفرنسية . 
و ما الداعي ليفخّم الله في ذاته ؟؟ و أمام من يستخدم الله هذه الصيغة ؟؟ 
فصيغة التفخيم تحتاج لطرفين ؛ متكلم و مستمع .

ثم أن هناك في النص المقدس ملحوظة أخرى , و هي إنه في كل آيات الخلق لم يقل الله و لم يستخدم صيغة التفخيم , فلماذا الآن و مع الإنسان المخلوق من تراب يستخدمها ؟

فالآية تقول " نعمل "  أو " لنصنع " فمن يتكلم إلى من ؟ و من هو الصانع ؟
أما في الإصحاح الثالث من سفر التكوين " كواحد منا " هذا ليس مجال للتفخيم و ليس مناسبا له , هذا إذا تناسينا الأسئلة التي سألتها منذ قليل عن اللغة التي يتحدث بها الله .
أما اشراكك الملائكة مع الله في الكلام ففيه إهانة بالغة للذات الإلهية . فما حاجة الله للحوار مع الملائكة قبل خلق الإنسان أو قبل طرده من نعيمه ؟؟ 
يبدو بسبب عدم قراءتك المحايدة و المنزهه عن كل هوى , تُسقط على الله ما في ضميرك و تنسبه له بهتانا و زورا .
بل و حتى لو عكسنا الموضوع هل أستطيع أن أخاطب الله بصيغة التفخيم فأقول له يا عظماء بدلا من يا عظيم . 
يا رحماء , يا قديرون يا حافظون .. إلخ فعجبا الحقير في دعائه غير قادر على التفخيم أما العظيم فيستخدم التفخيم حسبما ادعيت .
فالتفخيم في الذات الإلهية يأتي من الضعيف و الذليل و ليس من الله القوي القدير , فهو لا يحتاج للتفخيم .
التفخيم أمام من اساسا ؟
و للحديث بقية 





*


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح 

سلام الله معك 

اسمح لي لم اضع لك اقتباسا لارد عليه ، لاني لم ارى منك تقديم دليل واحد يؤكد كلامك ان الكلام بالجمع هو صيغة للتفخيم والتعظيم .

كل ما تفضلت بوضعه هو تساؤلات ، وطبعا التساؤلات لايمكن اعتبارها دليل على النفي .

واليك بعض النقاط مرة اخرى ، دليل الاثبات ان كلام ارتحشستا الملك كان بصيغة الجمع لانه يتكلم نائبا عن نفسه والملوك الذين تم ارسال عدد من صور الرسائل اليهم.

اولا : 
(عدد 11 ) ما وصل للملك ارتحشستا صورة من عدة صور للرسائل: 

*(هذه صورة الرسالة التي ارسلوها اليه الى ارتحششتا الملك)*

ثانيا: نص الرسالة يقول 

(18 الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا قد قرئت بوضوح* امامي*.

19 وقد *خرج من عندي* أمر ففتشوا ووجد ان هذه المدينة منذ الايام القديمة تقوم على الملوك وقد جرى فيها تمرد وعصيان.
20 وقد كان ملوك مقتدرون على اورشليم وتسلطوا على جميع عبر النهر وقد أعطوا جزية وخراجا وخفارة.
21 فالآن اخرجوا أمرا بتوقيف اولئك الرجال فلا تبنى هذه المدينة* حتى يصدر مني أمر.*
22 فاحذروا من ان تقصروا عن عمل ذلك.لماذا يكثر الضرر لخسارة الملوك.)​ 

لاحظ ما يلي : ورد فين ( الينا ) بالجمع مرة واحدة ، باقي الكلام كان بالمفرد .


ثالثا : قارن هذه الرسالة بالرسالة الاخرى :

(12 *من ارتحشستا ملك الملوك* الى عزرا الكاهن كاتب شريعة اله السماء الكامل الى آخره
13* قد صدر مني أمر* ان كل من اراد في ملكي من شعب اسرائيل وكهنته واللاويين ان يرجع الى اورشليم معك فليرجع.
14 من اجل انك مرسل *من قبل الملك ومشيريه السبعة* لاجل السؤال عن يهوذا واورشليم حسب شريعة الهك التي بيدك)

(عزرا 7: 11 -14) ​ 

*ايهما في مقام التكلم بالجمع للفتخيم والتعظيم واجب واقرب للمنطق والعقل *
*هل بعد قوله ملك الملوك ، ام بعد قوله الرسالة التي وصلت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

رابعا : (عدد 22) يقول فيه الملك 

( فاحذروا من ان تقصروا عن عمل ذلك.*لماذا يكثر الضرر لخسارة الملوك.)*

وهذا يفسر تسمية نفسه ملك الملوك ، ويفسر لماذا ارسلوا له صورة ، ولمن ارسلت باقي الصورة فهؤلاء الملوك المحيطين باورشليم مع الملك ارتحشستا ، هم المقصودين في ( الرسالة التي ارسلت الينا).

خامسا : (عدد 9 و 10 ) يقول :

(9 كتب حينئذ رحوم صاحب القضاء وشمشاي الكاتب وسائر رفقائهما الدينيين والافرستكيين والطرفليين والافرسيين والاركويين *والبابليين* والشوشنيين والدهويين والعيلاميين 
10 *وسائر الامم الذين سباهم أسنفّر العظيم الشريف* واسكنهم مدن السامرة وسائر الذين في عبر النهر والى آخره.)

ذكرت سابقا ان الرسالة تم ارسال ( صورة منها ) الى ارتحشستا ، وهنا يتضح باقي (صور الرسالة ) ارسلت لمن ؟؟

لاحظ انه ذكر اسماء عدد من الشعوب والقبائل والامم ، كل واحد من هذه الشعوب والامم له ملك وحده ، وارتحسشتا ملك الملوك يجلس ملكا على ( بابل ) ، هل لاحظت باللون الاحمر واحدا من الشعوب ( البابليين ) وهل لاحظت باللون الاحمر ( سائر الامم الذين سباهم أسنفر ) الجد الاكبر لاحشويرش ؟؟؟

خامسا : اذا كنت تعرف التاريخ جيدا ، ستعرف ان الملوك البابليين كانوا يقومون بغزو اي بلد واحتلالها ثم تنصيب ملكا من نفس البلد عليها ، ولكنه يكون خاضعا الي ملك بابل ، ولهذا فملك بابل اسمه ملك الملوك .

واليك الدليل (مثال من الاحداث ) :

(كان يهوياكين ابن ثماني سنين حين ملك وملك ثلاثة اشهر وعشرة ايام في اورشليم.وعمل الشر في عيني الرب.10 وعند رجوع السنة ارسل الملك نبوخذناصّر فأتى به الى بابل مع آنية بيت الرب الثمينة وملك صدقيا اخاه على يهوذا واورشليم.11 كان صدقيا ابن احدى وعشرين سنة حين ملك وملك احدى عشرة سنة في اورشليم.)
(2 اخبار ايام 36: 9 - 11)
يمكنك قراءة نفس الاصحاح وستجد فيه هذا الموقف تكرر اكثر من مرة .
 

الان نحن قدمنا الادلة للاثبات ان صيغة الكلام ( الرسالة التي ارسلت الينا ) هي صيغة الكلام بالجمع لانه يتكلم عن الرسالة التي ارسلت الى عدة ملوك !!!!!

اين دليلك على كلامك ان الكلام هو بصيغة التفخيم ؟؟؟

وايهما مقام الكلام بالتفخيم هل قوله ( الرسالة التي وصلت الينا ) ام قوله ( من ملك الملوك صدر امر مني ) ؟؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ( رجاء عدم كتابة ردود كتيرة جدا ورا بعض فالمرجو تجميعهم فى رد واحد كما افعل انا وغيرى )


 
سامحنى زميلي الفاضل
فقد اعتدت أن أكتب لكل اقتباس رد
و لا مانع من أن يقوم المشرفون بضم المشاركات


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *ثانيا : انت قلت على كلمة " اية " او " عدد " جملة " فهل توجد فى كتابنا المقدس جمل ام آيات واعداد ؟؟*
> ​​


 
الفاضل مولكا
هل أفهم من السؤال أنكم لا تحبون أن يقال عن الكتاب المقدس جملة رقم .. و تحبون أن يقال آية أو عدد رقم ...؟
بالطبع لكم ما شئتم
فقط لم أكن منتبها لتلك النقطة
و شكرا للفت انتباهى


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *أسف على الإنقطاع*​
> 
> 
> *اسمحوا لى ان اسمى هذا الرد بعنوان*
> ...


 

على الرغم من أننى لا أحب الخوض فى حوارات جانبية لكنى أجدنى مضطرا للرد فى تلك المرة حتى لا أفقد مصداقيتى فيما بعد
التفسير المنقول من اللينك الثانى و هو
http://www.biblicalunitarian.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=57



*******
تعقيب الاشراف 
نبهت عليك سابقا بعدم الاستشهاد بمواقع غير مسيحية واعطائها صبغة مسيحية .
ارجو الالتزام بقواعد المصداقية في الاقتباس


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 نوفمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> على الرغم من أننى لا أحب الخوض فى حوارات جانبية لكنى أجدنى مضطرا للرد فى تلك المرة حتى لا أفقد مصداقيتى فيما بعد
> التفسير المنقول من اللينك الثانى و هو
> http://www.biblicalunitarian.com/modules.php?name=content&pa=showpage&pid=57


 
الاخ محب للمسيح 

قلنا لا يعتد بالاستشهاد بمواقع غير مسيحية 
وسألتك هل تقبل ان نستشهد ضد الاسلام من البهائيين او القرامطة او الطائفة الاحمدية القيديانية ؟؟؟

او نستشهد ضد الشيعة بالسنة والعكس ؟؟؟

اذا اردت ان تناقشنا ، فامامك التفسيرات المسيحية ، كما قمنا بمناقشتك في القرآن من التفسيرات الاسلامية لاهل السّنة ، هذ اقل مطلب عادل للحوار المشترك الذي يحترم فيه كل طرف الآخر .


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> واليك بعض النقاط مرة اخرى ، دليل الاثبات ان كلام ارتحشستا الملك كان بصيغة الجمع لانه يتكلم نائبا عن نفسه والملوك الذين تم ارسال عدد من صور الرسائل اليهم.
> 
> اولا :
> (عدد 11 ) ما وصل للملك ارتحشستا صورة من عدة صور للرسائل:
> ...


 

الصديق الفاضل نيومان 
لعلك لم تركز فيما كتبته لك من قبل
فقط ركز معى قليلا صديقي
أولا
لا يوجد نص صريح فى الكتاب المقدس يقول أن الرسالة كانت مرسلة للملك و الملوك الآخرين
بل على العكس نص الكتاب المقدس يؤكد 3 مرات فى نفس الإصحاح أن الرسالة مرسلة إلى *ارتحششتا الملك*
*لنقرأ مرة أخرى مع بعضنا*
وفي ملك احشويروش في ابتداء ملكه كتبوا شكوى على سكان يهوذا واورشليم.
7 وفي ايام ارتحششتا كتب بشلام ومثرداث وطبئيل وسائر رفقائهم الى ارتحششتا ملك فارس. وكتابة الرسالة مكتوبة بالارامية ومترجمة بالارامية.
8 رحوم صاحب القضاء وشمشاي الكاتب كتبا رسالة ضد اورشليم الى ارتحششتا الملك هكذا.
9كتب حينئذ رحوم صاحب القضاء وشمشاي الكاتب وسائر رفقائهما الدينيين والافرستكيين والطرفليين والافرسيين والاركويين والبابليين والشوشنيين والدهويين والعيلاميين
10 *وسائر الامم الذين سباهم أسنفّر العظيم الشريف* واسكنهم مدن السامرة وسائر الذين في عبر النهر والى آخره.
11 *هذه صورة الرسالة التي ارسلوها اليه الى ارتحششتا الملك*

اقرأ جيدا المظلل بالأحمر فى الجملة 7 و 8 و 11 ؟
*الى ارتحششتا الملك*
هل جاءت مرة واحدة فقط
*الى ارتحششتا الملك و الملوك الآخرين*
*أو و كبار رجاله ؟*
*بالله عليك*
*لم يؤكد الكتاب المقدس باستمرار أن الرسالة أرسلت للملك و لم لا يشير مرة واحدة فقط أن هناك شخص آخر مع الملك أرسلت إليه الرسالة ؟*
*و بالتالى*
*فكل ما أتيت به أيها الفاضل أنت و ابن الملك من أن الرسالة مرسلة للملك و الملوك الآخرين طبقا لتفسيرك أو كبار رجاله طبقا لتفسير ابن الملك فهواجتهادات شخصية منكما ليس هناك دليل قاطع بصحتها و مخالف لظاهر الكتاب المقدس حيث يشير لأن الرسالة أرسلت للملك و لا يشير لشخص آخر معه أرسلت إليه الرسالة *
*و لو نظرنا فى أدلتكما سنجدها كلها أدلة احتمالية تحتمل الصواب أو الخطأ*
*الدليل الأول*
*هذه صورة الرسالة التي ارسلوها اليه الى ارتحششتا الملك*

*و حضرتك استنتت من كلمة صورة أن الرسالة أرسلت لملوك كثيرين و أن ما أرسل إلى ارتحششتا الملك هو مجرد صورة و ليس الأصل*

*و بكل بساطة من الممكن أن يكون معنى الجملة أن نص الرسالة المكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس هو مجرد صورة و ليس الأصل فالأصل تم إرساله للملك*

*الدليل الثانى*

 نص الرسالة يقول 

(18 الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا قد قرئت بوضوح* امامي*.


19 وقد *خرج من عندي* أمر ففتشوا ووجد ان هذه المدينة منذ الايام القديمة تقوم على الملوك وقد جرى فيها تمرد وعصيان.
20 وقد كان ملوك مقتدرون على اورشليم وتسلطوا على جميع عبر النهر وقد أعطوا جزية وخراجا وخفارة.
21 فالآن اخرجوا أمرا بتوقيف اولئك الرجال فلا تبنى هذه المدينة* حتى يصدر مني أمر.*
22 فاحذروا من ان تقصروا عن عمل ذلك.لماذا يكثر الضرر لخسارة الملوك.)​

لاحظ ما يلي : ورد فين ( الينا ) بالجمع مرة واحدة ، باقي الكلام كان بالمفرد .


و مرة أخرى أكرر لا يوجد ما يمنع استخدام صيغة الجمع للتفخيم مرة واحدة فى وسط الحوار مع استخدام صيغة المفرد فى باقى الحوار حتى لو لم يدخل تحت مسمى الالتفات
فدليلك هنا مشكوك فيه طبعا و لا يرتقى لدرجة اليقين

الدليل الثالث
قارن هذه الرسالة بالرسالة الاخرى :

(12 *من ارتحشستا ملك الملوك* الى عزرا الكاهن كاتب شريعة اله السماء الكامل الى آخره
13* قد صدر مني أمر* ان كل من اراد في ملكي من شعب اسرائيل وكهنته واللاويين ان يرجع الى اورشليم معك فليرجع.
14 من اجل انك مرسل *من قبل الملك ومشيريه السبعة* لاجل السؤال عن يهوذا واورشليم حسب شريعة الهك التي بيدك)


(عزرا 7: 11 -14) ​

*ايهما في مقام التكلم بالجمع للفتخيم والتعظيم واجب واقرب للمنطق والعقل *
*هل بعد قوله ملك الملوك ، ام بعد قوله الرسالة التي وصلت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



الرد
مرة أخرى دليل ظنى فحسب
فلا يوجد ما يمنع أن يستخدم صيغة المفرد مع ملك الملوك و صيغة الجمع مع الرسالة التى وصلت إلينا ؟
بل لو كان قد قال صدر منا قرار لكنت ستجادل بأن ضمير الجمع يعود على الملك و مستشاريه السبعة لأنه لا يصدر القرار إلا بعد أن يشاورهم 

الدليل الرابع
(عدد 22) يقول فيه الملك 

( فاحذروا من ان تقصروا عن عمل ذلك.*لماذا يكثر الضرر لخسارة الملوك.)*

وهذا يفسر تسمية نفسه ملك الملوك ، ويفسر لماذا ارسلوا له صورة ، ولمن ارسلت باقي الصورة فهؤلاء الملوك المحيطين باورشليم مع الملك ارتحشستا ، هم المقصودين في ( الرسالة التي ارسلت الينا).


الرد
الجملة لا تقول أبدا أنهم أرسلوا نفس الرسالة لباقى الملوك
و لست أفهم ما المانع أن يكونوا أرسلوا الرسالة له وحده باعتباره ملك الملوك و لم يرسلوا نفس الرسالة لباقى الملوك ؟
هو مجرد استنتاج منك فحسب

الدليل الخامس
 (عدد 9 و 10 ) يقول :

(9 كتب حينئذ رحوم صاحب القضاء وشمشاي الكاتب وسائر رفقائهما الدينيين والافرستكيين والطرفليين والافرسيين والاركويين *والبابليين* والشوشنيين والدهويين والعيلاميين 
10 *وسائر الامم الذين سباهم أسنفّر العظيم الشريف* واسكنهم مدن السامرة وسائر الذين في عبر النهر والى آخره.)

ذكرت سابقا ان الرسالة تم ارسال ( صورة منها ) الى ارتحشستا ، وهنا يتضح باقي (صور الرسالة ) ارسلت لمن ؟؟

لاحظ انه ذكر اسماء عدد من الشعوب والقبائل والامم ، كل واحد من هذه الشعوب والامم له ملك وحده ، وارتحسشتا ملك الملوك يجلس ملكا على ( بابل ) ، هل لاحظت باللون الاحمر واحدا من الشعوب ( البابليين ) وهل لاحظت باللون الاحمر ( سائر الامم الذين سباهم أسنفر ) الجد الاكبر لاحشويرش ؟؟؟

خامسا : اذا كنت تعرف التاريخ جيدا ، ستعرف ان الملوك البابليين كانوا يقومون بغزو اي بلد واحتلالها ثم تنصيب ملكا من نفس البلد عليها ، ولكنه يكون خاضعا الي ملك بابل ، ولهذا فملك بابل اسمه ملك الملوك .


الرد
مرة أخرى ليس فيما سبق دليل على أن كل شعب أرسل الرسالة لملكه ثم أرسلت صورة منها لملك الملوك فى بابل
مجرد استنتاج منك صديقى
و سؤالى لك بعد كل ما سبق
أولا 
هل يوجد نص صريح فى الكتاب المقدس يشير إلى أن الرسالة أرسلت للملوك الآخرين أيضا ؟ أم هو مجرد استنتاج منك ؟
فلو لديك نص صريح تفضل بوضعه مشكورا و سأعترف مباشرة أنى مخطئ فى تلك النقطة و أنت على حق
ثانيا
لم أشار الكتاب المقدس 3 مرات إلى أن الرسالة مرسلة إلى أرتخششتا الملك و لم يشر إلى أنها مرسلة أيضا إلى كبار رجال الملك أو الملوك الآخرين ؟

و سامحنى على الإطالة
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ محب للمسيح

مرة اخرى لم تقدم اي دليل على كلامك سوى التساؤلات .

ونصيحة اخوية ، طريقة دراسة الكتاب المقدس غير القرآن تماما ، فنحن لا نأخذ آية ونشرحها ، نحن نأخذ السياق ، وهذا السياق ربما يمتد لعدة اعداد او اصحاح او اصحاحات ، وربما دراسة بعض الاسفار للوصول الى دراسة معينة ، فاذا اردنا ان نفهم كلام الملوك ، فلن نتوقف عند كلمة او عدد فقط وتلزمنا ان نستنتج منه طريقة الملوك في الكلام .

طريقة دراسة الكتاب المقدس مختلفة عن القرآن .

ومرة اخرى تقتبس من حيث تقطع المعنى الواضح .




محب للمسيح7 قال:


> *لنقرأ مرة أخرى مع بعضنا*
> وفي ملك احشويروش في ابتداء ملكه كتبوا شكوى على سكان يهوذا واورشليم.
> 7 وفي ايام ارتحششتا كتب بشلام ومثرداث وطبئيل وسائر رفقائهم الى ارتحششتا ملك فارس. وكتابة الرسالة مكتوبة بالارامية ومترجمة بالارامية.
> 8 رحوم صاحب القضاء وشمشاي الكاتب كتبا رسالة ضد اورشليم الى ارتحششتا الملك هكذا.
> ...


 
نعم ورد في العدد السابق الذي لم تقتبسه لانه يجيب على سؤالك .

اقرأ معي من العدد 5

5واستأجروا ضدّهم مشيرين ليبطلوا مشورتهم كل ايام كورش ملك فارس وحتى ملك داريوس ملك فارس6 وفي ملك احشويروش في ابتداء ملكه كتبوا شكوى على سكان يهوذا واورشليم.7 وفي ايام ارتحششتا كتب بشلام ومثرداث وطبئيل وسائر رفقائهم الى ارتحششتا ملك فارس.وكتابة الرسالة مكتوبة بالارامية ومترجمة بالارامية.

الآن كم ملكا رأيت في هذه الفقرة ؟؟؟

ارتحشستا يتكلم باسم الملوك التي وصلت اليهم نفس رسالة الشكوى من اليهود الذين يبنون هيكل وسور اورشليم .


وورد ايضا ان الملك له كبار مستشارين وعددهم سبعة فلماذا تغاضيت عن هذا الاثبات ؟؟

( من اجل انك مرسل *من قبل الملك ومشيريه السبعة* لاجل السؤال عن يهوذا واورشليم حسب شريعة الهك التي بيدك)
(عزرا 7 : 14) 

اذا كان الملك في مقام الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم ، فهل يتصاغر لكي يشارك معه مستشاريه ، ام انه يتكلم بالجمع لان معه مستشاريه السبعة ؟؟؟






*********​ 

وهذا دليل ظني ام انك ترفض وتعاند وتكابر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

قارن هذه الرسالة بالرسالة الاخرى :

(12 *من ارتحشستا ملك الملوك* الى عزرا الكاهن كاتب شريعة اله السماء الكامل الى آخره
13* قد صدر مني أمر* ان كل من اراد في ملكي من شعب اسرائيل وكهنته واللاويين ان يرجع الى اورشليم معك فليرجع.
14 من اجل انك مرسل *من قبل الملك ومشيريه السبعة* لاجل السؤال عن يهوذا واورشليم حسب شريعة الهك التي بيدك)


(عزرا 7: 11 -14) ​ 

*ايهما في مقام التكلم بالجمع للفتخيم والتعظيم واجب واقرب للمنطق والعقل *
*هل بعد قوله ملك الملوك ، ام بعد قوله الرسالة التي وصلت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*كلام الملك بالجمع لان معه مستشاريه السبعة ، ام لعله فجأة قرر تعيين مستشارين سبعة في الاصحاح السابع ، ولم يكن معه هؤلاء المستشارين السبعة في الاصحاح الرابع ؟؟*




**********​ 
الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح :​ 
كل ما اقرأه هو تساؤلات من جانبك ، واتهام ادلتنا بانها ادلة ظنية ، فاين دليلك الموثق ان الكلام بصيغة الجمع هو التفخيم ؟؟؟
قول ارتحشستا ( الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا ) ؟؟؟​ 
واضح ان الرسالة تم ارسالها الى عدد من الملوك ، وانت تتعامى عن العدد السابق لاقتباسك ، ولم تلتفت ان الكلام بصيغة التفخيم له مقامات .​ 
فاين المقامات التي تكلم فيها بصيغة الجمع غير كلمة ( الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا ) ؟؟؟​ 
لا يوجد اي دليل ، كل ما تقدمه تساؤلات لا تقف مقام الادلة التي قدمناها .​ 



> هل يوجد نص صريح فى الكتاب المقدس يشير إلى أن الرسالة أرسلت للملوك الآخرين أيضا ؟ أم هو مجرد استنتاج منك ؟
> فلو لديك نص صريح تفضل بوضعه مشكورا و سأعترف مباشرة أنى مخطئ فى تلك النقطة و أنت على حق​


 
امامك الادلة التي طلبتها بنص من الكتاب المقدس ان الرسالة تم ارسالها لملوك آخرين ، وان الملك له كبار مستشيرين (المستشارين السبعة ) ، وهذا هو الاثبات الذي طلبته للاقتناع بان الملك يتكلم بصيغة الجمع العددي ، فهل سنسمع اعترافا مباشرا بانك مخطيء ام سيستمر المماطلة والتسويف ؟؟؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

و أخيرا أقدم لكم من تفسيراتكم ما يدل على أن مفسري الكتاب المقدس غير مجمعين على أن تكلم الله بصيغة الجمع فى سفر التكوين يدل على التثليث
اقرأوا من
http://bibletrack.org/cgi-bin/bible.pl?dy=2&mo=1


تفسير Charles Ryrie لسفر التكوين الإصحاح الأول

Verse 26 causes a question to arise regarding the meaning of "Let us make man in our image..." *Could this be a reference to the Godhead?* Many scholars think so, and I'm comfortable with that view as well. However, that interpretation is not universally held among fundamental Bible scholars.

الترجمة
الآية 26 تسبب سؤالا عن معنى 
نخلق الإنسان على صورتنا
هل من الممكن أن تكون إشارة للتثليث ؟
كثير من المفسرين موافقون و أنا مستريح لوجهة النظر تلك


و نأتى للمظلل باللون الأحمر
لكن ليس جميع مفسري الكتاب المقدس بالكامل موافقون على وجهة النظر تلك

و بالتالى
فتمسككم بالقول بأن تكلم الله فى سفر التكوين بصيغة الجمع دليل على التثليث لا مبرر له حيث يرفضه بعض مفسريكم

و بعض المواقع اليهودية تضع أقوال مفسريكم المؤمني بالتثليث و القائلين بأن التكلم بالجمع فى التكوين هو للتعظيم و التفخيم
و لكنى لم أنقل منها لعدم تمكنى من العثور على مواقع مسيحية تحتوى على تفسيرات أولئك المفسرين

هلا انتقلنا لنقطة أخرى و أنهينا الجدال حول تلك النقطة ؟
ما رأيكم أن نناقش غدا هل إلوهيم بصيغة الجمع تدل على التثليث ؟
 و شكرا


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

و نلتقى غدا إن شاء الله

أترككم فى رعاية الله تعالى و حفظه


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 نوفمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> و أخيرا أقدم لكم من تفسيراتكم ما يدل على أن مفسري الكتاب المقدس غير مجمعين على أن تكلم الله بصيغة الجمع فى سفر التكوين يدل على التثليث
> اقرأوا من
> http://bibletrack.org/cgi-bin/bible.pl?dy=2&mo=1
> 
> ...


 
الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح :

للاسف فانت مرة اخرى تقوم باقتباس غير شريف ، وترجمة غير امينة 

واليك الاقتباس كما جاء في الموقع :

Verse 26 causes a question to arise regarding the meaning of "Let us make man in our image..." *Could this be a reference to the Godhead?* Many scholars think so, and I'm comfortable with that view as well. However, that interpretation is not universally held among fundamental Bible scholars. For more information regarding the Godhead, see the notes on Colossians 1:15-24.


والترجمة الامينة تستلزم ان تترجم كلمة 
Beible scholars 
دارسي الكتاب المقدس وليس مفسري الكتاب المقدس 

فالكتاب المقدس يدرسه تاريخيون وباحثوا آثار ، في الجامعات الغربية يتم دراسة الكتاب المقدس من قبل اناس من مختلف الديانات وليس المسيحية فقط ، 

ولهذا فالرأي الذي قاله الموقع ، هو وضع قول بعض دراسي الكتاب المقدس ولكنه فند هذا الرأي في معرض كلامه ، كما انه وضع رابط لصفحة اخرى تناقش هذا الموضوع باكثر تفصيل في الرسالة الى اهل كولوسي الاصحاح الاول الاعداد 15 - 24

( اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ. 
16 فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ سِيَادَاتٍ امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ امْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ. 
17 اَلَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ 
18 وَهُوَ رَأْسُ الْجَسَدِ: الْكَنِيسَةِ. الَّذِي هُوَ الْبَدَاءَةُ، بِكْرٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ هُوَ مُتَقَدِّماً فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. 
19 لأَنَّهُ فِيهِ سُرَّ انْ يَحِلَّ كُلُّ الْمِلْءِ، 
20 وَأَنْ يُصَالِحَ بِهِ الْكُلَّ لِنَفْسِهِ، عَامِلاً الصُّلْحَ بِدَمِ صَلِيبِهِ، بِوَاسِطَتِهِ، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ مَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ امْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 
21 وَأَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ قَبْلاً اجْنَبِيِّينَ وَأَعْدَاءً فِي الْفِكْرِ، فِي الأَعْمَالِ الشِّرِّيرَةِ، قَدْ صَالَحَكُمُ الآنَ 
22 فِي جِسْمِ بَشَرِيَّتِهِ بِالْمَوْتِ، لِيُحْضِرَكُمْ قِدِّيسِينَ وَبِلاَ لَوْمٍ وَلاَ شَكْوَى امَامَهُ، 
23 إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ عَلَى الإِيمَانِ، مُتَأَسِّسِينَ وَرَاسِخِينَ وَغَيْرَ مُنْتَقِلِينَ عَنْ رَجَاءِ الإِنْجِيلِ، الَّذِي سَمِعْتُمُوهُ، الْمَكْرُوزِ بِهِ فِي كُلِّ الْخَلِيقَةِ الَّتِي تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ، الَّذِي صِرْتُ انَا بُولُسَ خَادِماً لَهُ، 
24 الَّذِي الآنَ افْرَحُ فِي الاَمِي لأَجْلِكُمْ، وَأُكَمِّلُ نَقَائِصَ شَدَائِدِ الْمَسِيحِ فِي جِسْمِي لأَجْلِ جَسَدِهِ: الَّذِي هُوَ الْكَنِيسَةُ، )


من الواضح ان الموقع يشير الى هذه الفقرة كأحدى الفقرات الكتابية التي تقول بوضوح ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، الابن الازلي وكلمة الله ) وهذا ما يقوله المسيحيون عن الثالوث ( الاب والابن والروح القدس ) 


الخلاصة : الموقع الذي وضعته لا يتبني الرأي الذي يرفض ان الكلام بالجمع هو الثالوث ، ولكنه يذكر الرأي الآخر ليفنده وينقده ويدحضه ، وهذا هو امانة البحث العلمي والديني الذي لا يتجاهل الاراء الاخرى بل يناقشها ويمحصها .

استدلالك بالموقع في غير محله ، وغير امين ، أن تقول هذا ما يقوله الموقع المسيحي ، فالموقع المسيحي لم يقل ما تريد ان تقوّله له .

اتمنى ان تتحرى الدقة في النقل والترجمة فلا يجعلك اندفاعك لمحاولة ايجاد مخرج لموقفك ان تنقل بغير امانة .


----------



## محبة مريم (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 




الموضوع يتمحور هنا حول *مناقشة الثالوث* لغة واصطلاحاً 
وحيث أنه لم ترد نصوص وعبارات مباشرة وواضحة في الكتاب المقدس بجميع نسخه  تذكر التثليث صراحة ( الثالوث ، التثليث ،الأب ، الابن ، الروح القدس  مجتمعة في نص محدد يشير إلى أنهم شيء واحد) فوجب البحث في المسوغات العقلية والدلالات المنطقية التي تؤسس لهذه الفكرة وتفرضها على الجميع.

وحيث أن البعض  هنا يبحث في القرائن اللفظية المرتبطة باللغات السامية سواءً العربية أو العبرية  للتدليل على فكرة *مستترة وهامة  كما ذُكر هنا  سابقاً** من خلال الردود* عن مفهوم الثالوث المقدس لديكم  فإنه يتوجب الخوض في العلوم اللغوية والتركيز والاستفاضة في التأمّل والتفكير قبل أن نقبل أو نرفض الفكرة المطروحة  لأن المناقشة تصبح عقيمة إذا لم  تترافق مع مرونة عقلية تنسجم مع حقيقة وجود عقل يفكر...فبين الحق والباطل شعرة دقيقة في كثير من الأحيان.

أولاً لنستعرض بعض الدلائل على جواز استخدام ضمائر  الجمع في القرآن الكريم  للدلالة على* المفرد والمثنى*  لغايات بلاغية .


قوله تعالى :  "  *وَدَاوُدَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ* إِذْ يَحْكُمَانِ فِي الْحَرْثِ إِذْ نَفَشَتْ فِيهِ غَنَمُ الْقَوْمِ وَكُنَّا* لِحُك**ْمِهِمْ* شَاهِدِينَ " (الأنبياء : 78) .
وقوله تعالى: "   ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ فَقَالَ *لَهَا وَلِلْأَرْضِ* اِئْتِيَا طَوْعًا أَوْ كَرْهًا قَالَتَا أَتَيْنَا *طَائِعِينَ* ( فصلت : 11)

بالرجوع إلى ما سبق نلاحظ أن ضمير الجمع في كلمة لحكمهم عادت على المثنى داود وسليمان  ولم  يعود الضمير لا على الواحد ولا على الثلاثة .
كذلك في الآية الثانية عاد ضمير الجمع في كلمة طائعين على مثنى وهما الأرض والسماء.


*ومثال على استخدام الجمع إشارة إلى المفرد ..من القرآن الكريم  قوله تعالى :* 

"حَتَّىٰ إِذَا بَلَغَ مَغْرِبَ الشَّمْسِ وَجَدَهَا تَغْرُبُ فِي عَيْنٍ حَمِئَةٍ وَوَجَدَ عِنْدَهَا قَوْمًا ۗ *قُلْنَا يَا ذَا الْقَرْنَيْنِ* إِمَّا أَنْ تُعَذِّبَ وَإِمَّا أَنْ تَتَّخِذَ فِيهِمْ حُسْنًا (86) قَالَ أَمَّا مَنْ ظَلَمَ فَسَوْفَ* نُعَذِّبُهُ* ثُمَّ يُرَدُّ إِلَىٰ رَبِّهِ فَيُعَذِّبُهُ عَذَابًا نُكْرًا (87) وَأَمَّا مَنْ آمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلَهُ جَزَاءً الْحُسْنَىٰ ۖ* وَسَنَقُولُ* لَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِنَا يُسْرًا (88)"

لاحظوا هنا كيف خاطب الله ذو القرنين وفوضه في الحكم عليهم بقوله ( إما أن تعذب وإما أن تتخذ فيهم حسنا ...بصيغة المخاطب المفرد ..بينما رد ذو القرنين قائلاً  من ظلم فسوف نعذبه وليس أعذبه ..وقال في نفس الآية وسنقول له ولم يقل سأقول له ...والقول هنا عائد على ذو القرنين وليس على الله لأن ذو القرنين هنا لا يتوحد مع الله ويتكلم بلسانه  ليعذب ويجازي  كإلاه وإلاّ لانضم للثالوث  الذي يجعل ضمير الجمع في آيات القرآن الكريم أينما ورد مقترناً بقول الله  يتحدث عن ثالوثكم ...وإن صح ما تقولونه لأصبح الثالوث رابوعاً .


-------------------------------------------
من الكتاب المقدس نجد استخدام ضمير الجمع بدل المفرد  وعلى سبيل المثال:

نشيد الإنشاد " ارجعي ارجعي ياشولميت ارجعي ارجعي *فننظر *إليك " 

هل يوجد إمكانة لنسب الكلام الموجود في نشيد الإنشاد للمسيح أو للثالوث كما فسر البعض هذا النشيد؟


----------------------------------------------------

نعود لشاهد آخر حول استخدام ضمير المتكلم في الكتاب المقدس ورسالاته ..

*في رسالة رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 3
الرسالة كانت من بولس إلى أهل رومية إذا الحديث يكون على لسان بولس ..*


حَاشَا! بَلْ لِيَكُنِ اللهُ صَادِقًا وَكُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ كَاذِبًا. كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «لِكَيْ تَتَبَرَّرَ فِي* كَلاَمِكَ،* وَتَغْلِبَ مَتَى *حُوكِمْتَ*».
5 وَلكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ *إِثْمُنَا* يُبَيِّنُ بِرَّ اللهِ، فَمَاذَا* نَقُولُ؟* أَلَعَلَّ اللهَ الَّذِي يَجْلِبُ الْغَضَبَ ظَالِمٌ؟ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِحَسَبِ الإِنْسَانِ.
6 حَاشَا! فَكَيْفَ يَدِينُ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ إِذْ ذَاكَ؟
7 فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ *بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ،* فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ *أَنَا* بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟
8 أَمَا كَمَا يُفْتَرَى *عَلَيْنَا*، وَكَمَا يَزْعُمُ قَوْمٌ *أَنَّنَا نَقُولُ*: «لِنَفْعَلِ السَّيِّآتِ لِكَيْ تَأْتِيَ الْخَيْرَاتُ»؟ 

المصدر :http://st-takla.org/Bibles/BibleSearch/showChapter.php?book=55&chapter=3&q=فماذا+نقول+

هنا نلاحظ أن الرسالة تداخل فيها استخدام ضمير المفرد مع ضمير الجمع بشكل واضح رغم ان الكلام بلسان شخص واحد تكلم عن نفسه تاره بضمير المفرد وتارة بضمير الجمع .

*وهنا نجد النص باللغة الانجليزية استخدم ضمير الجمع King James Version*

*7* For if the truth of God hath more abounded through my lie unto his glory; why *yet am I* also judged as a sinner? 
*8* And not rather, (as *we* be slanderously reported, and as some affirm that* we* say,) Let *us* do evil, that good may come? whose damnation is just. 

المصدر 
http://www.gospelhall.org/bible/bible.php?
passage=Romans+3&search=&ver1=kjv&ver2=&commentary=&submit=Search

​

وفي رسالة بولس إلى العبرانيين  13
*6 حَتَّى إِنَّنَا نَقُولُ وَاثِقِينَ: «الرَّبُّ مُعِينٌ لِي فَلاَ أَخَافُ. مَاذَا يَصْنَعُ بِي إِنْسَانٌ؟»*​ 
 
كيف نفسر وجود كلمة إننا نقول وفي مقتبس الحديث المثال نجد " *الرَّبُّ مُعِينٌ لِي فَلاَ أَخَافُ" ؟؟؟؟*​ 
*ويقول أيضاً في نفس الرسالة :*
*18 صَلُّوا لأَجْلِنَا، لأَنَّنَا نَثِقُ أَنَّ لَنَا ضَمِيرًا صَالِحًا، رَاغِبِينَ أَنْ نَتَصَرَّفَ حَسَنًا فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.
19 وَلكِنْ أَطْلُبُ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا هذَا لِكَيْ أُرَدَّ إِلَيْكُمْ بِأَكْثَرِ سُرْعَةٍ.
للماذا قال صلوا لأجلنا لأننا نثق وبعدها مباشرة قال أطلب  وأرد ولم يقل نطلب ونرد ؟؟؟*

* 
*ولي عودة بإذن الله ​​


----------



## محبة مريم (28 نوفمبر 2009)

أشكر الجميع على هذا الحوار الهادئ العقلاني الذي يثبت تميزكم  نسبة لباقي المواقع الحوارية على الشبكة 

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 نوفمبر 2009)

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى


*نحن نتبع المسيح الإله الواحد هل نحن فى هذة الحالة ممن هم مشمولين بسلامك ام لا ؟؟*



> الموضوع يتمحور هنا حول *مناقشة الثالوث* لغة واصطلاحاً


*
لا من قال هذا ؟؟

الموضوع يتمحور هنا حول اقنومية الثالوث والجمع فى اللغة العبرية !!

*


> *وحيث أنه لم ترد نصوص وعبارات مباشرة وواضحة في الكتاب المقدس بجميع نسخه تذكر التثليث* صراحة ( الثالوث ، التثليث ،الأب ، الابن ، الروح القدس مجتمعة في نص محدد يشير إلى أنهم شيء واحد) فوجب البحث في المسوغات العقلية والدلالات المنطقية التي تؤسس لهذه الفكرة وتفرضها على الجميع.



*من قال انه لم ترد هذة النصوص ؟؟

الا تعجبك هذة الآيات 
*
[q-bible]*فاذهبوا و تلمذوا جميع الامم و عمدوهم باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس *
* (مت  28 :  19)*
* من هو الكذاب الا الذي ينكر ان يسوع هو المسيح هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الاب و الابن *
* (1يو  2 :  22)*
* كل من تعدى و لم يثبت في تعليم المسيح فليس له الله و من يثبت في تعليم المسيح فهذا له الاب و الابن جميعا *
* (2يو  1 :  9)*​ *    نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم امين 
(2كو  13 :  14)
*[/q-bible]


> قوله تعالى :  "  *وَدَاوُدَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ* إِذْ يَحْكُمَانِ فِي الْحَرْثِ إِذْ نَفَشَتْ فِيهِ غَنَمُ الْقَوْمِ وَكُنَّا* لِحُك**ْمِهِمْ* شَاهِدِينَ " (الأنبياء : 78) .
> وقوله تعالى: "   ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ فَقَالَ *لَهَا وَلِلْأَرْضِ* اِئْتِيَا طَوْعًا أَوْ كَرْهًا قَالَتَا أَتَيْنَا *طَائِعِينَ* ( فصلت : 11)


*
أتعرفين عن ماذا نتكلم ؟؟؟؟

نتكلم عن الجمع للتعظيييييييييييييييم وليس الجمع للكثرة !!

ارجو التركيذ !!

*


> "حَتَّىٰ إِذَا بَلَغَ مَغْرِبَ الشَّمْسِ وَجَدَهَا تَغْرُبُ فِي عَيْنٍ حَمِئَةٍ وَوَجَدَ عِنْدَهَا قَوْمًا ۗ *قُلْنَا يَا ذَا الْقَرْنَيْنِ* إِمَّا أَنْ تُعَذِّبَ وَإِمَّا أَنْ تَتَّخِذَ فِيهِمْ حُسْنًا (86) قَالَ أَمَّا مَنْ ظَلَمَ فَسَوْفَ* نُعَذِّبُهُ* ثُمَّ يُرَدُّ إِلَىٰ رَبِّهِ فَيُعَذِّبُهُ عَذَابًا نُكْرًا (87) وَأَمَّا مَنْ آمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلَهُ جَزَاءً الْحُسْنَىٰ ۖ* وَسَنَقُولُ* لَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِنَا يُسْرًا (88)"


*
اين هنا الجمع للمفرد ؟؟؟


راجعى ما قلناه فى هذا الجزء ومن تفاسيركم انتم ثم تعالى لنتحاور !!

*


> من الكتاب المقدس نجد استخدام ضمير الجمع بدل المفرد  وعلى سبيل المثال:
> 
> نشيد الإنشاد " ارجعي ارجعي ياشولميت ارجعي ارجعي *فننظر *إليك "


*
12- فلم اشعر الا و قد جعلتني نفسي بين مركبات قوم شريف.
 13- ارجعي ارجعي يا شولميث ارجعي ارجعي فننظر اليك ماذا ترون في شولميث مثل رقص صفين


ارجو الركيز ، الى الآن لم تقولى كلمة واحدة صحيحة !!

*


> هل يوجد إمكانة لنسب الكلام الموجود في نشيد الإنشاد للمسيح أو للثالوث كما فسر البعض هذا النشيد؟


*إية دخل نشيد الأناشيد بالمسيح والثالوث فى موضوعنا دلوقتى ؟؟؟*



> في *رسالة رسالة* بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 3
> *الرسالة* كانت من بولس إلى *أهل رومية* إذا الحديث يكون على لسان بولس ..
> 
> 
> ...


*
بصراحة لم اجد اغرب من هذا الإستشهاد !!

انتى عايزة واحد بيبعت رسالة لناس بيعلمهم يكلمهم عن نفسه ؟؟؟

بولس الرسول كان بيكلم بصيغة الجمع العادى لأنه بيتكلم عليه وكمان الناس اللى مرسل ليهم الرسالة فكيف يتكلم بالمفرد ؟؟؟


*


> حَاشَا! بَلْ لِيَكُنِ اللهُ صَادِقًا وَكُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ كَاذِبًا. كَمَا هُوَ *مَكْتُوبٌ*: «لِكَيْ تَتَبَرَّرَ فِي* كَلاَمِكَ،* وَتَغْلِبَ مَتَى *حُوكِمْتَ*».


*
وهذا ايضا شئ غريب جدا جدا جدا
إذ انك كتبتى بنفسك انه يقول " مكتووووووووووووووب " فكيف يقول هو بذاته المكتوب ؟؟؟؟

الأية الأصلية فى المزامير 

ابحثى عليها بدل ان اعطيها لكى 

الآية الأولى لداؤد النبى

*


> وفي رسالة بولس إلى العبرانيين  13
> *6 حَتَّى إِنَّنَا نَقُولُ وَاثِقِينَ: «الرَّبُّ مُعِينٌ لِي فَلاَ أَخَافُ. مَاذَا يَصْنَعُ بِي إِنْسَانٌ؟»*


*
لو رجعنا أية فقط للوراء تتبدد هذة الشبهة رأسا على عقب


*[q-bible]*5- لتكن سيرتكم خالية من محبة المال كونوا مكتفين بما عندكم لانه قال لا اهملك و لا اتركك.*[/q-bible]
*


هل تريدى ان اعلق عليها ام وصلت الفكرة ؟؟؟


*


> كيف نفسر وجود كلمة إننا نقول وفي مقتبس الحديث المثال نجد " *الرَّبُّ مُعِينٌ لِي فَلاَ أَخَافُ" ؟؟؟؟*​


*
ولماذا نفسرها اصلا ؟؟؟
الأمر لا يحتاج الى اى تفسير

الأية الأولى قبل الإستشهاد هى من كلام بولس والمرسل اليهم بصيغة الجمع  والثانية إقتباس من العهد القديم سفر المزامير على لسان داؤد النبى بصيغة المفرد 

هل هذة تحتاج الى تفسير ؟؟


*


> *ويقول أيضاً في نفس الرسالة :*
> *18 صَلُّوا لأَجْلِنَا، لأَنَّنَا نَثِقُ أَنَّ لَنَا ضَمِيرًا صَالِحًا، رَاغِبِينَ أَنْ نَتَصَرَّفَ حَسَنًا فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.
> 19 وَلكِنْ أَطْلُبُ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا هذَا لِكَيْ أُرَدَّ إِلَيْكُمْ بِأَكْثَرِ سُرْعَةٍ.
> للماذا قال صلوا لأجلنا لأننا نثق وبعدها مباشرة قال أطلب  وأرد ولم يقل نطلب ونرد ؟؟؟*


*نرجع أية واحدة للخلف ونشوف الإجابة موجودة ولا لأ *
*
*[q-bible]* 17- اطيعوا مرشديكم و اخضعوا لانهم يسهرون لاجل نفوسكم كانهم سوف يعطون حسابا لكي يفعلوا ذلك بفرح لا انين لان هذا غير نافع لكم.*[/q-bible]
*


*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 نوفمبر 2009)

محبة مريم العذر قال:


> أشكر الجميع على هذا الحوار الهادئ العقلاني الذي يثبت تميزكم نسبة لباقي المواقع الحوارية على الشبكة


 

مرحبا بك اختي الكريمة 

ولكن رجاء قبل المشاركة في الموضوع ، اعط نفسك فرصة لقراءة الموضوع كاملا .

نحن هنا نهتم بالنظام جدا ، واي مداخلات خارج السياق او تعيدنا الى الوراء عدة صفحات فانه يتم حذفها حرصا على اثراء الموضوع وعدم تكرار الردود مرة اخرى واصابة المتابعين بالملل وترك المتابعة .

كل ما تفضلت به من امثلة ليس لها علاقة بما طلبناه من دليل على ان الكلام بالجمع هو للتعظيم .

فكلام الله قلنا انه للثالوث سواء في القرآن او الكتاب المقدس .

وكلام البشر للجمع العددي ، وهذا ما جئت به من الكتاب المقدس ، كله كلام واحد يتكلم نيابة عن مجموعة من البشر .

ارجو ان تتابعي الموضوع معنا اولا حتى يتسنى لك الالمام بالادلة المطلوبة .


شكرا لك


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح :
> 
> للاسف فانت مرة اخرى تقوم باقتباس غير شريف ، وترجمة غير امينة
> 
> ...


 

الفاضل نيومان
هل يحسم ما فى تلك المشاركة الخلاف بينى و بينك ؟
نقلا عن تفسير
Jamieson, Fausset, Brown *Commentary* 
لسفر أشعياء إصحاح 6 العدد 8
8 وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ يَقُولُ: «مَنْ أُرْسِلُ، وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا؟» عِنْدَئِذٍ قُلْتُ: «هَا أَنَا أَرْسِلْنِي». 

*8. I . . . us*--The change of number indicates the Trinity (compare Genesis 1:26, 11:7). Though not a sure _argument_ for the doctrine, for the _plural may_ indicate merely majesty, it _accords_ with that truth proved elsewhere.
الترجمة
أنا...نحن التغير فى العدد يدل على التثليث (قارن بالتكوين 1:26 و 11:7 ) بالرغم من أنها ليست دليلا أكيدا للعقيدة لأن الجمع قد يدل على مجرد التفخيم و التعظيم و لكنها تتفق مع تلك الحقيقة المثبتة
الرابط 
http://www.searchgodsword.org/com/jfb/view.cgi?book=isa&chapter=006


و نفس التعليق تجده على
http://www.blueletterbible.org/commentaries/comm_view.cfm?AuthorID=7&contentID=2572&commInfo=6&topic=Isaiah


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 نوفمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> *8. I . . . Us*--the change of number indicates the trinity (compare genesis 1:26, 11:7). though not a sure _argument_ for the doctrine, for the _plural may_ indicate merely majesty, it _accords_ with that truth proved elsewhere.
> الترجمة
> أنا...نحن التغير فى العدد يدل على التثليث (قارن بالتكوين 1:26 و 11:7 ) بالرغم من أنها ليست دليلا أكيدا للعقيدة لأن الجمع قد يدل على مجرد التفخيم و التعظيم و لكنها تتفق مع تلك الحقيقة المثبتة
> الرابط
> ...


 

الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح 

مرة اخرى تقدم ترجمة غير امينة 

اليك النص كاملا 

*I . . . us*--The change of number indicates the Trinity (compare Genesis 1:26, 11:7). Though not a sure _argument_ for the doctrine, for the _plural may_ indicate merely majesty, it _accords_ with that truth proved elsewhere. ​ 

انا فهمت النص كما يلي :​ 
انا ... نحن ، تغيير العدد في المتكلم ، يشير الى الثالوث ، قارن ( تكوين 1: 26 ) و (11: 7) ، بالرغم من ان الجدل حولها بأنها لا تؤكد المعتقد ، بالقول ان الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم ، ولكنه يظهر في اماكن اخرى تثبت هذا الحق في اماكن كثيرة .​ 

اذا استنتاجك خاطيء ، فالموقع لا ينكر عقيدة الثالوث وان المتكلم هنا بالجمع هو الثالوث ، ولكنه يرد على ( الجدل ) الدائر حولها .​ 
مرة اخرى انت تنسب الى الموقع ما لم يقله، فهو لم ينكر ان الكلام بالجمع هو صيغة الثالوث .​ 
لاحظ ان التعليق اشار لى (سفر التكوين 1: 26 و 11: 7) وهي آيات تتكلم عن ان الكلام بالجمع بالثالوث ، ولم يعط اي اشارة الى في الكتاب المقدس ان الكلام بالجمع هو التفخيم . 
ولذلك فالفقرة تتكلم عن ( الحق ) في مواضع كثيرة اي مثل التي اشار اليها الكاتب والتي تشير الى ان الكلام بالجمع ليس للتفخيم ولكن للثالوث .​ 
(وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا.)
(تكوين 1: 26)
قال بالمفرد كلام الله الواحد، نعمل بالجمع كلام الثالوث ​ 
(وقال الرب هوذا شعب واحد ولسان واحد لجميعهم وهذا ابتداؤهم بالعمل.والآن لا يمتنع عليهم كل ما ينوون ان يعملوه.7 هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم حتى لا يسمع بعضهم لسان بعض.)
(تكوين 11: 6 - 7)
قال بالمفرد كلام الله الواحد ، ننزل ونبلبل بالجمع كلام الثالوث ​ 
عزيزي ، ارجو ان تكون صادقا مع نفسك وامينا .​ 
اذا كان الموقع الذي تستشهد به يقول ان الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم ، فاين هي الامثلة التي يضعها من الكتاب المقدس للتدليل على ذلك ، في حين ان كل الامثلة التي وضعها تشير الى كلام الله الواحد والجمع يعود على الثالوث ؟؟؟​ 

اما اذا اردت ان تقول ان الجمع للتفخيم ، فهات مثال واحد على ذلك ، من الموقع الذي اشرت اليه ؟؟ او من الكتاب المقدس كما طلبنا منك .​ 
العجيب انك تتجاهل الرد على ما نفند به ردودك السابقة ، وتحاول القفز من موقع الى موقع ، تحاول ان تنسب لهم اشياء لا يقولونها ، وعندما تفشل تذهب للاستشهاد بمواقع غير مسيحية .​ 
اين ردك على المداخلة رقم # 148​ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1708441&postcount=148​ 
والتي وضعنا فيها كطلبك ، الدليل ان الرسالة كانت لملوك ، وان الملك له كبار مستشارين ، وكان وعدك اننا اذا وضعنا لك الدليل بالنص من الكتاب المقدس ستعترف بخطأك ؟؟؟​ 
اين الاعتراف بالخطأ ، او على الاقل الرد على ماجاء بالمداخلة ؟​ 
مع التحية ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 نوفمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> لسفر أشعياء إصحاح 6 العدد 8
> 8 وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ يَقُولُ: «مَنْ أُرْسِلُ، وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا؟» عِنْدَئِذٍ قُلْتُ: «هَا أَنَا أَرْسِلْنِي».
> 
> *8. I . . . us*--The change of number indicates the Trinity (compare Genesis 1:26, 11:7). Though not a sure _argument_ for the doctrine, for the _plural may_ indicate merely majesty, it _accords_ with that truth proved elsewhere.
> ...


 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اولا: انت فهمت التعليق اللى انت جايبه يا عزيزى محب المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنا...نحن.. التغير فى العدد يدل على التثليث (قارن بالتكوين 1:26 و 11:7 ) بالرغم من أنها ليست دليلا أكيدا للعقيدة لأن الجمع قد يدل على مجرد التفخيم و التعظيم و لكنها تتفق مع تلك الحقيقة المثبتة


خدت بالك؟؟؟

1- التغير فى العدد ( الجمع ) هو يدل على التثليث. وبيقولك كمان قارنها بايات منها التى عليها الخلاف
*Gen 1:26​*​​وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا. فيتسلطون على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى البهائم وعلى كل الارض وعلى جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض.​
*​* 
اذن فكاتب التعليق يعترف بوجود الثالوث فى الاية اللى انت حاولت بكل الطرق تقول ان الجمع فيها للتعظيم


2- وقد ( قد - قد - قد ) يدل على التفخيم


ثانيا :وليزول الخلاف بص بقى تفسير ابونا تادرس 

هنا يلزمنا التنويه أنه بينما المتكلم واحد: "*من أُرسل؟*" نجده يستخدم صيغة الجمع: "*من يذهب لأجلنا؟*" لتأكيد أنه الله الواحد الثالوث، أو المثلث الأقانيم. 
قّبِل الله القدوس المثلث الأقانيم عرض إشعياء، وقال له: "*اذهب*" ...............



لى ملحوظتان :

1- حضرتك عمال تنتقل من نقطة لتانية فنرد على حضرتك فتضور على غيرها ..والخ ( ستظل هكذا للابد )

2- كل ده فى اية واحدة للثالوث وهى (تك 1: 26) .
((( فماذا ستفعل لو قلتلك انه هناك ايات كثيرة اخرى يوجد بها تثليث ( ليس جمعا وانما ذكر الاب وذكر الابن وذكر الروح القدس فى العهد القديم)))؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

3- لوقمنا بتفنيد القران بنفس الاسلوب لن يصمد (لكن هذا ليس موضوعنا )

عزيزى هتفضل طول عمرك تضور مش هتلاقى دليل بعدم وجود الثالوث فى العهد القديم . لسبب واحد ان الكتاب هو موحى به من الله الواحد ( خالق السما والارض ).


ربنا الحقيقى يوريك الحقيقة ( اللى هى الله الواحد مثلث الاقانيم ).


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 نوفمبر 2009)

لا تغضب منى عزيزى محب المسيح ولكن......

اسلوب حضرتك فى المناقشة الموضوعية قد انحدر تماما خاصة فى الاخر. مما يدل على الافلاس وعدم وجود الاثبات

رجاء عدم التعليق على مشاركتى هذة واعتبرها عتاب ( من صديق لو امكن ).


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح
> 
> مرة اخرى تقدم ترجمة غير امينة
> 
> ...


 

الصديق العزيز نيومان
لحسم الجدل حول الترجمة
قمت بترجمة النص ترجمة فورية على الرابط
http://alfrasha.maktoob.com/trans/


فظهرت الترجمة كالتالى

أنا. . . لنا -- ويشير إلى تغيير عدد من الثالوث (قارن سفر التكوين 1:26 ، 11:7). رغم انها ليست حجة للتأكد من المذهب ، من أجل الجمع قد يدل على مجرد جلاله ، فإنه يتفق مع الحقيقة التي ثبت في مكان آخر 



اقرأ إن شئت
رغم انها ليست حجة للتأكد من المذهب ، من أجل الجمع قد يدل على مجرد جلاله

و لا شك أن الترجمة التى يقدمها الموقع تتفق مع ترجمتى للنص و تختلف مع ترجمتك

و لك منى أجمل التحية


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> العجيب انك تتجاهل الرد على ما نفند به ردودك السابقة ، وتحاول القفز من موقع الى موقع ، تحاول ان تنسب لهم اشياء لا يقولونها ، وعندما تفشل تذهب للاستشهاد بمواقع غير مسيحية .​
> اين ردك على المداخلة رقم # 148​
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1708441&postcount=148​
> والتي وضعنا فيها كطلبك ، الدليل ان الرسالة كانت لملوك ، وان الملك له كبار مستشارين ، وكان وعدك اننا اذا وضعنا لك الدليل بالنص من الكتاب المقدس ستعترف بخطأك ؟؟؟​
> ...


 

الصديق الفاضل نيومان
أسلوبي فى المناقشة أنى أترك النقاط التى أشعر أن الجدل فيها لن يؤدى لشئ
فأنا سأظل متمسكا برأيي و أنتم ستظلون متمسكون برأيكم 
و أحاول الانتقال لنقاط أكثر حسما للموضوع
حتى ينتهى الجدل
و لا أمانع من العودة لموضوع الرسالة لكن بعد أن ننهى مناقشة ما نناقشه الآن


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 نوفمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الصديق العزيز نيومان
> لحسم الجدل حول الترجمة
> قمت بترجمة النص ترجمة فورية على الرابط
> http://alfrasha.maktoob.com/trans/
> ...


 

الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح 

منذ متى اصبحت المواقع التي تترجم الحرف هي الحاسم في ترجمة الفكرة والمقصود من المعنى .

اقرأ مرة اخرى ورد على كلامي :

الترجمة تقصد ما يلي :

انا ... نحن ، تغيير العدد في المتكلم ، يشير الى الثالوث ، قارن ( تكوين 1: 26 ) و (11: 7) ، بالرغم من ان الجدل حولها بأنها لا تؤكد المعتقد ، بالقول ان الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم ، ولكنه يظهر في اماكن اخرى تثبت هذا الحق في اماكن كثيرة .​


اذا استنتاجك خاطيء ، فالموقع لا ينكر عقيدة الثالوث وان المتكلم هنا بالجمع هو الثالوث ، ولكنه يرد على ( الجدل ) الدائر حولها .​

مرة اخرى انت تنسب الى الموقع ما لم يقله، فهو لم ينكر ان الكلام بالجمع هو صيغة الثالوث .​

لاحظ ان التعليق اشار لى (سفر التكوين 1: 26 و 11: 7) وهي آيات تتكلم عن ان الكلام بالجمع بالثالوث ، ولم يعط اي اشارة الى في الكتاب المقدس ان الكلام بالجمع هو التفخيم . 
ولذلك فالفقرة تتكلم عن ( الحق ) في مواضع كثيرة اي مثل التي اشار اليها الكاتب والتي تشير الى ان الكلام بالجمع ليس للتفخيم ولكن للثالوث .​

(وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا.)
(تكوين 1: 26)
قال بالمفرد كلام الله الواحد، نعمل بالجمع كلام الثالوث ​

(وقال الرب هوذا شعب واحد ولسان واحد لجميعهم وهذا ابتداؤهم بالعمل.والآن لا يمتنع عليهم كل ما ينوون ان يعملوه.7 هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم حتى لا يسمع بعضهم لسان بعض.)
(تكوين 11: 6 - 7)
قال بالمفرد كلام الله الواحد ، ننزل ونبلبل بالجمع كلام الثالوث ​

عزيزي ، ارجو ان تكون صادقا مع نفسك وامينا .​

اذا كان الموقع الذي تستشهد به يقول ان الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم ، فاين هي الامثلة التي يضعها من الكتاب المقدس للتدليل على ذلك ، في حين ان كل الامثلة التي وضعها تشير الى كلام الله الواحد والجمع يعود على الثالوث ؟؟؟




> الصديق الفاضل نيومان
> أسلوبي فى المناقشة أنى أترك النقاط التى أشعر أن الجدل فيها لن يؤدى لشئ
> فأنا سأظل متمسكا برأيي و أنتم ستظلون متمسكون برأيكم
> و أحاول الانتقال لنقاط أكثر حسما للموضوع
> ...


 
الم تكن قاعدتك الانتهاء من نقطة قبل اثارة اخرى ، فلماذا تتجاهل قاعدتك التي وضعتها انت في الرد على المداخلات ؟؟

الم يكن طلبك اثبات ان الكلام بصيغة الجمع كان للملوك الاخرين مع الملك ارتحشستا او مشيرين الملك ارتحشستا ؟؟

اين ردك على الدليل الذي وضعناه ؟؟؟

ارجع مرة اخرى للمداخلة رقم # 140 وقم بالرد عليها قبل اثارة نقاط اخرى ، اليست هذه هي قاعدتك ؟؟؟

اقرأ معي من العدد 5

5واستأجروا ضدّهم مشيرين ليبطلوا مشورتهم كل ايام كورش ملك فارس وحتى ملك داريوس ملك فارس6 وفي ملك احشويروش في ابتداء ملكه كتبوا شكوى على سكان يهوذا واورشليم.7 وفي ايام ارتحششتا كتب بشلام ومثرداث وطبئيل وسائر رفقائهم الى ارتحششتا ملك فارس.وكتابة الرسالة مكتوبة بالارامية ومترجمة بالارامية.

الآن كم ملكا رأيت في هذه الفقرة ؟؟؟

ارتحشستا يتكلم باسم الملوك التي وصلت اليهم نفس رسالة الشكوى من اليهود الذين يبنون هيكل وسور اورشليم .


وورد ايضا ان الملك له كبار مستشارين وعددهم سبعة فلماذا تغاضيت عن هذا الاثبات ؟؟

( من اجل انك مرسل *من قبل الملك ومشيريه السبعة* لاجل السؤال عن يهوذا واورشليم حسب شريعة الهك التي بيدك)
(عزرا 7 : 14) 

اذا كان الملك في مقام الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم ، فهل يتصاغر لكي يشارك معه مستشاريه ، ام انه يتكلم بالجمع لان معه مستشاريه السبعة ؟؟؟






*********​

وهذا دليل ظني ام انك ترفض وتعاند وتكابر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

قارن هذه الرسالة بالرسالة الاخرى :

(12 *من ارتحشستا ملك الملوك* الى عزرا الكاهن كاتب شريعة اله السماء الكامل الى آخره
13* قد صدر مني أمر* ان كل من اراد في ملكي من شعب اسرائيل وكهنته واللاويين ان يرجع الى اورشليم معك فليرجع.
14 من اجل انك مرسل *من قبل الملك ومشيريه السبعة* لاجل السؤال عن يهوذا واورشليم حسب شريعة الهك التي بيدك)


(عزرا 7: 11 -14) ​

*ايهما في مقام التكلم بالجمع للفتخيم والتعظيم واجب واقرب للمنطق والعقل *
*هل بعد قوله ملك الملوك ، ام بعد قوله الرسالة التي وصلت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*كلام الملك بالجمع لان معه مستشاريه السبعة ، ام لعله فجأة قرر تعيين مستشارين سبعة في الاصحاح السابع ، ولم يكن معه هؤلاء المستشارين السبعة في الاصحاح الرابع ؟؟*




**********​
الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح :

كل ما اقرأه هو تساؤلات من جانبك ، واتهام ادلتنا بانها ادلة ظنية ، فاين دليلك الموثق ان الكلام بصيغة الجمع هو التفخيم ؟؟؟
قول ارتحشستا ( الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا ) ؟؟؟

واضح ان الرسالة تم ارسالها الى عدد من الملوك ، وانت تتعامى عن العدد السابق لاقتباسك ، ولم تلتفت ان الكلام بصيغة التفخيم له مقامات .

فاين المقامات التي تكلم فيها بصيغة الجمع غير كلمة ( الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا ) ؟؟؟

لا يوجد اي دليل ، كل ما تقدمه تساؤلات لا تقف مقام الادلة التي قدمناها .​







اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





هل يوجد نص صريح فى الكتاب المقدس يشير إلى أن الرسالة أرسلت للملوك الآخرين أيضا ؟ أم هو مجرد استنتاج منك ؟
فلو لديك نص صريح تفضل بوضعه مشكورا و سأعترف مباشرة أنى مخطئ فى تلك النقطة و أنت على حق​









امامك الادلة التي طلبتها بنص من الكتاب المقدس ان الرسالة تم ارسالها لملوك آخرين ، وان الملك له كبار مستشيرين (المستشارين السبعة ) ، وهذا هو الاثبات الذي طلبته للاقتناع بان الملك يتكلم بصيغة الجمع العددي ، فهل سنسمع اعترافا مباشرا بانك مخطيء ام سيستمر المماطلة والتسويف ؟؟؟ 


​


----------



## محبة مريم (28 نوفمبر 2009)

للأسف  حذف المشاركة دليل ضعف وعدم قدرة على المواجهه 


لست آسفة على الجهد الذي بذلته في البحث فقد حصلت على معلومات كثيرة مضاف إليها إثبات عدم قدرتكم على الرد 

سوف تحذف مشاركتي الآن وقد يتم إيقاف عضويتي ولكن ...أترككم تفكرون بين أنفسكم فقط بدون رد ..هل أنتم مقتنعون بما تدافعون عنه 


لا أملك إلا الدعاء لكم بالهداية


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 نوفمبر 2009)

محبة مريم قال:


> للأسف حذف المشاركة دليل ضعف وعدم قدرة على المواجهه
> 
> 
> لست آسفة على الجهد الذي بذلته في البحث فقد حصلت على معلومات كثيرة مضاف إليها إثبات عدم قدرتكم على الرد
> ...


 
حذف مشاركتك تم لانها تشتت الموضوع :
نحن لا نتكلم في معنى كلمة الوهيم 
نحن نتكلم في هل الله يتكلم بالجمع للتفخيم ام لان الثالوث يتكلم ؟؟؟
الوهيم ( صيغة كلام بالجمع ) اما لانها تتكلم عن ( قضاة ) كثرة عددية ، 
او عن الله الواحد مثلث الاقانيم ، وفارق المعنى يفهم من سياق النص .

رجاء عدم تشتيت الموضوع وتفريغه من محتواه .
انت لك مشاركة في الموضوع ولم يتم حذفها ، ولم يتم حذف من اي مشاركات الاخ محب للمسيح ، فاين الهروب والضعف ؟؟؟

ربنا يهديك .
الاشراف


----------



## محبة مريم (28 نوفمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> حذف مشاركتك تم لانها تشتت الموضوع :
> نحن لا نتكلم في معنى معنى كلمة الوهيم
> نحن نتكلم في هل الله يتكلم بالجمع للتفخيم ام لان الثالوث يتكلم ؟؟؟
> رجاء عدم تشتيت الموضوع وتفريغه من محتواه .
> ...


 

ربنا يهدي الجميع 

بإمكانك تترك المشاركة وتكتب تعليقك أسفلها 
رجاء عدم تشتيت الموضوع وتفريغه من محتواه 

رغم أن ردي كان في صلب محتواه

ولكن لا بأس بدأت الأمور تتوضح

سأترك جزئية صغيرة وأتمنى أن تكون في صلب موضوعكم




*7 **فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ* *قَدِ* *ازْدَادَ* *بِكَذِبِي** لِمَجْدِهِ، **فَلِمَاذَا* *أُدَانُ* *أَنَا* *بَعْدُ** كَخَاطِئٍ؟**
**8 أَمَا كَمَا يُفْتَرَى عَلَيْنَا، وَكَمَا يَزْعُمُ قَوْمٌ **أَنَّنَا** نَقُولُ: «لِنَفْعَلِ السَّيِّآتِ لِكَيْ تَأْتِيَ الْخَيْرَاتُ»؟ الَّذِينَ دَيْنُونَتُهُمْ عَادِلَةٌ.*
[/Q-BIBLE]

في الفقرة السابعة (7) هنا يقول فلماذا أدان أنا إذاً يتحدث عن نفسه وفي رقم (8) يقول يفترى علينا فكيف نفسر استخدامه لضمير المفرد تارة وضمير الجمع تارة أخرى ..؟؟؟ وانت تقول : (
*انتى عايزة واحد بيبعت رسالة لناس بيعلمهم يكلمهم عن نفسه ؟؟؟)*


بحثت بشكل مستفيض عن استخدام الجمع في صيغة المفرد في العهدالقديم فوجدت صيغة الجمع (أدونيم و أدوني) للحديث عن صاحب الشأن والسلطة. ففي سفر إشعياء الاصحاح 19 العدد 4 مانصه ( ويُسلِّمُ المصريين إلى يد سيِّدٍ (أدونيم) قاسٍ وملكٍ طاغيةٍ يتسلط عليهم. هكذا قال السيد الرب القدير) هنا قد تم إستخدام صيغة الجمع لكلمة سيد (أدون) للحديث عن الملك القاسي الذي سيملك المصريين.
http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Search-St-Takla.org/site_search.php?q=%D8%A3%D8%AF%D9%88%D9%86%D9%8A%D9%85&op=and&secAll=on
*Adon** في العبريه وتعني رب سيد **Lord** وجمعها ادونيم **Adonim** ارباب **Lords** وتستخدم كجمع تعظيم للمفرد... *


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 نوفمبر 2009)

محبة مريم قال:


> *7 **فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ **قَدِ**ازْدَادَ**بِكَذِبِي** لِمَجْدِهِ، **فَلِمَاذَا**أُدَانُ**أَنَا**بَعْدُ** كَخَاطِئٍ؟*
> *8 أَمَا كَمَا يُفْتَرَى عَلَيْنَا، وَكَمَا يَزْعُمُ قَوْمٌ **أَنَّنَا** نَقُولُ: «لِنَفْعَلِ السَّيِّآتِ لِكَيْ تَأْتِيَ الْخَيْرَاتُ»؟ الَّذِينَ دَيْنُونَتُهُمْ عَادِلَةٌ.*
> [/q-bible]
> 
> ...


 
اذا ردست الفقرة في سياقها ستكتشفي ان ما يكتبه بولس هو حوار بينه وبين يهودي : يقول فيه اليهودي متكلما عن اليهود في مقابل اليونانيين . 

ساضع باللون الاحمر اسم بولس في كلام بولس واسم اليهود في كلام اليهود في الحوار 

(ولكن ان كان اثمنا يبيّن بر الله فماذا نقول ألعل الله الذي يجلب الغضب ظالم.اتكلم بحسب الانسان.6 حاشا. فكيف يدين الله العالم اذ ذاك.
7 فانه ان كان صدق الله قد ازداد بكذبي لمجده فلماذا أدان انا بعد كخاطئ.8 أما كما يفترى علينا وكما يزعم قوم اننا نقول لنفعل السيآت لكي تأتي الخيرات.الذين دينونتهم عادلة 9 *فماذا اذا.أنحن افضل.كلا* البتة.*لاننا قد شكونا ان اليهود* واليونانيين اجمعين تحت الخطية
10 كما هو مكتوب انه ليس بار ولا واحد.)
(روميه 3: 5 - 10)

اذا فالكلام هنا بصيغة الجمع لانه يقصد اليهود كلهم ولا يتكلم بولس عن نفسه .

 
 


> بحثت بشكل مستفيض عن استخدام الجمع في صيغة المفرد في العهدالقديم فوجدت صيغة الجمع (أدونيم و أدوني) للحديث عن صاحب الشأن والسلطة. ففي سفر إشعياء الاصحاح 19 العدد 4 مانصه ( ويُسلِّمُ المصريين إلى يد سيِّدٍ (أدونيم) قاسٍ وملكٍ طاغيةٍ يتسلط عليهم. هكذا قال السيد الرب القدير) هنا قد تم إستخدام صيغة الجمع لكلمة سيد (أدون) للحديث عن الملك القاسي الذي سيملك المصريين.
> http://st-takla.org/coptic-search-st-takla.org/site_search.php?q=%d8%a3%d8%af%d9%88%d9%86%d9%8a%d9%85&op=and&secall=on
> *adon** في العبريه وتعني رب سيد **lord** وجمعها ادونيم **adonim** ارباب **lords** وتستخدم كجمع تعظيم للمفرد... *


 

هل هذه صيغة كلام بالجمع ؟؟؟
هل قرأت ان الملك يتكلم بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم ؟؟

بمعنى انك تبحثين عن الكلمة بغض النظر عن المحتوى 
هل الله يتكلم بنبؤة عن (سيد قاسي وملك طاغية ) بصيغة الجمع لتفخيمهم ؟؟ ام بصيغة الجمع لانها تتكلم عن ( سيد قاس وملك طاغية ) ؟؟؟

(الجمع هنا في كلمة السادة ) عائد على المولى والملك ؟؟؟

والدليل على ذلك ان تحقيق هذه النبؤة استمر لمدة سبعين سنة هي مدة السبي التي تبادل فيها الحكم عدة ملوك وعدة موالي قساة .

اذا الكلام هنا ليس بصيغة المتكلم للتفخيم ، وليس هناك حتى ادنى شك في ان الله يتكلم عن ( المولي القاس والملك الطاغية ) بصيغة التفخيم .

اختي الفاضلة ، الموضوع ليس قص ولصق كلمات ومحاولة لي اعناقها ، افهمي النص وسياقه وهات من تفاسير المسيحيين كما نفعل في حواراتكم فنلزمكم بما جاء في تفسيراتكم الاسلامية المعتمدة ، فنحن لا نفسر لكم القرآن ، اليس كذلك ؟؟

هاتي مصدر مسيحي واحد يقول ان الجمع هنا هو صيغة للتفخيم ؟

ربنا معاك


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح
> 
> منذ متى اصبحت المواقع التي تترجم الحرف هي الحاسم في ترجمة الفكرة والمقصود من المعنى .
> 
> ...


 
الصديق الفاضل نيومان
قدمت لك نصا من أحد تفسيراتكم
تفسير مسيحي لمفسر يؤمن بالتثليث
يقول المفسر بالحرف الواحد

I . . . us--The change of number indicates the Trinity (compare Genesis 1:26, 11:7). Though not a sure _argument_ for the doctrine, for the _plural may_ indicate merely majesty, it _accords_ with that truth proved elsewhere

و المعنى واضح يا صديقي
و قد ترجمته أنا كالتالى
*أنا...نحن التغير فى العدد يدل على التثليث (قارن بالتكوين 1:26 و 11:7 ) بالرغم من أنها ليست دليلا أكيدا للعقيدة لأن الجمع قد يدل على مجرد التفخيم و التعظيم و لكنها تتفق مع تلك الحقيقة المثبتة*


و من العجيب أنى وجدتك تخطئنى فى الترجمة
و تقوم بترجمة النص بترجمة أخرى و هى

انا ... نحن ، تغيير العدد في المتكلم ، يشير الى الثالوث ، قارن ( تكوين 1: 26 ) و (11: 7) ، بالرغم من ان الجدل حولها بأنها لا تؤكد المعتقد ، بالقول ان الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم ، ولكنه يظهر في اماكن اخرى تثبت هذا الحق في اماكن كثيرة .


و كل قارئ محايد يجيد الانجليزية يعلم تماما أن ترجمتك غير دقيقة للنص
و لكن لفض الجدل و لتأكيد صحة ترجمتى استعنت بموقع على الشبكة للترجمة الفورية فكانت الترجمة
*أنا. . . لنا -- ويشير إلى تغيير عدد من الثالوث (قارن سفر التكوين 1:26 ، 11:7). رغم انها ليست حجة للتأكد من المذهب ، من أجل الجمع قد يدل على مجرد جلاله ، فإنه يتفق مع الحقيقة التي ثبت في مكان آخر *


*و هى ترجمة تحمل نفس فكرة ترجمتى*
*فما كان منك إلا أن قلت أن تلك المواقع لا تحسم الجدل*
*و لا أعلم لم ؟؟؟*
*صديقي لا شك أن مطابقة ترجمة الموقع لترجمتى تؤكد صحة ترجمتى*
*و عموما إليك الإجابات عن أسئلتك*

*قلت*
الترجمة تقصد ما يلي :


انا ... نحن ، تغيير العدد في المتكلم ، يشير الى الثالوث ، قارن ( تكوين 1: 26 ) و (11: 7) ، بالرغم من ان الجدل حولها بأنها لا تؤكد المعتقد ، بالقول ان الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم ، ولكنه يظهر في اماكن اخرى تثبت هذا الحق في اماكن كثيرة .​



اذا استنتاجك خاطيء ، فالموقع لا ينكر عقيدة الثالوث وان المتكلم هنا بالجمع هو الثالوث ، ولكنه يرد على ( الجدل ) الدائر حولها .​


الرد
عزيزي ترجمتك خاطئة
لأنك قمت بفصل كلمة argument عن سياقها و ترجمتها إلى جدل
و المقصود بها هنا حجة أو دليل
بدليل وصفها ب sure argument
أي حجة أكيدة
و أنت عندما ترجمتها إلى جدل لم تجد مبررا لوصفها بأكيدة فقمت بإلغائها من الترجمة

و لو كان المعنى كما قلت

بالرغم من ان الجدل حولها بأنها لا تؤكد المعتقد ، بالقول ان الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم ، ولكنه يظهر في اماكن اخرى تثبت هذا الحق في اماكن كثيرة 


لكان النص الانجليزي
Although there is some debate(argument) that the plural pronouns may not indicate the doctorine for the plural may just be pluralis majesticus yet this truth appears elsewhere


فلو كانت ترجمتك دقيقة لم لم تترجم كلمة sure فى النص الانجليزي ؟

أما بخصوص قولك
اذا استنتاجك خاطيء ، فالموقع لا ينكر عقيدة الثالوث وان المتكلم هنا بالجمع هو الثالوث ، ولكنه يرد على ( الجدل ) الدائر حولها 


أنا لم أقل أن الموقع ينكر التثليث و أن المتكلم بالجمع هو الثالوث
فالمفسر مفسر مسيحي يعتنق عقيدة التثليث
و لكنه يقول أن النص ليس دليلا أكيدا على التثليث لأن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم و التعظيم و لكن عقيدة التثليث مثبتة فى أماكن أخرى
فالمفسر يؤمن بالتثليث
و يؤمن بأن النص قد يكون إشارة للتثليث
و لكنه يري أنه ليس دليلا قاطعا لأن الجمع قد يكون للتعظيم
و الشاهد أن المفسر المسيحي المؤمن بالتثليث لا ينكر احتمالية أن الجمع قد يكون للتعظيم

أما عن قولك
لاحظ ان التعليق اشار لى (سفر التكوين 1: 26 و 11: 7) وهي آيات تتكلم عن ان الكلام بالجمع بالثالوث ، ولم يعط اي اشارة الى في الكتاب المقدس ان الكلام بالجمع هو التفخيم . 
ولذلك فالفقرة تتكلم عن ( الحق ) في مواضع كثيرة اي مثل التي اشار اليها الكاتب والتي تشير الى ان الكلام بالجمع ليس للتفخيم ولكن للثالوث .​


(وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا.)
(تكوين 1: 26)
قال بالمفرد كلام الله الواحد، نعمل بالجمع كلام الثالوث ​


(وقال الرب هوذا شعب واحد ولسان واحد لجميعهم وهذا ابتداؤهم بالعمل.والآن لا يمتنع عليهم كل ما ينوون ان يعملوه.7 هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم حتى لا يسمع بعضهم لسان بعض.)
(تكوين 11: 6 - 7)
قال بالمفرد كلام الله الواحد ، ننزل ونبلبل بالجمع كلام الثالوث ​


عزيزي ، ارجو ان تكون صادقا مع نفسك وامينا .​


اذا كان الموقع الذي تستشهد به يقول ان الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم ، فاين هي الامثلة التي يضعها من الكتاب المقدس للتدليل على ذلك ، في حين ان كل الامثلة التي وضعها تشير الى كلام الله الواحد والجمع يعود على الثالوث ؟؟؟

فالمفسر يشير لتلك النصوص لأن الله عز و جل أيضا يتحدث فيها عن نفسه بصيغة الجمع
فما ينطبق على نص سفر أشعياء ينطبق عليها أيضا
بمعنى أن استخدام ضمير الجمع طبقا للمفسر قد يشير للتثليث
و لكنه ليس دليلا أكيدا

يا رب يكون الكلام واضح
و نلتقى غدا أو بعد غد إن شاء الله تعالى و حينها سأرد على موضوع الرسالة​


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح

ردك مرة اخرى ما هو الا تكرار لكلامك ولم يقدم دليل على ان فهمك انت هو الصحيح .

اكرر مرة اخرى ، استشهادك بما جاء في الموقع اخرجه من محتواه الاصلي ، ووضعت استنتاجك الخاطيء 

الموقع يؤكد ان الكلام بصيغة الجمع هو الكلام بالثالوث ، وقال ان هذا هو الحق المعلن في مواضع كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس ،ووضع الاستشهادات على ذلك من سفر التكوين .

الموقع يرد على القائلين بان الكلام بصيغة الجمع هو للتفخيم ، وقد ذكر هذا الاعتراض للرد عليه وليس لتبنيه او تأكيده .


الان اذا كان مفهومك انت الصحيح ، وان الموقع يقول ان الكتاب المقدس يحوي صيغة الكلام بالتفخيم ، اذكر لي مثال كتبه الموقع للتدليل على ذلك ؟؟؟

في انتظار رد حضرتك بالدليل من الموقع الذي اخترته انت بنفسك .


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*بالإضافة الى طلب الأخ نيو مان 
اطلب ترجمة هذا النص على موقع جوجل
*


> I . . . us--The change of number indicates the Trinity (compare Genesis 1:26, 11:7). Though not a sure _argument_ for the doctrine, for the _plural may_ indicate merely majesty, it _accords_ with that truth proved elsewhere



*
وهذا هو الموقع*

http://translate.google.com.eg/?hl=ar&tab=wT#​


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 نوفمبر 2009)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *بالإضافة الى طلب الأخ نيو مان *​
> 
> 
> *اطلب ترجمة هذا النص على موقع جوجل*​
> ...


 

شكرا الاخ الحبيب مولكا 

الترجمة بحسب موقع جوجل 


أنا. . . لنا -- ويشير إلى تغيير عدد من الثالوث (قارن سفر التكوين 1:26 ، 11:7). رغم انها ليست حجة للتأكد من المذهب ، من أجل الجمع قد يدل على مجرد جلاله ، فإنه يتفق مع الحقيقة التي ثبت في مكان آخر .


التعقيب :

*الان ما المقصود بقوله : فانه يتفق مع الحقيقة التي ثبتت في مكان آخر ؟؟*

*ما هي هذه (الحقيقة ) التي يقصدها كاتب الفقرة ؟؟*

*هل هي حقيقة ان الكلام بالجمع هو الثالوث ، ام ان الكلام بالجمع هو للتفخيم والتعظيم ؟؟؟*


*المعنى واضح :*

*ان النص في (سفر اشعياء 6: 8) وحده ليس حجة للتأكد من حقيقة العقيدة بأن تغيير الكلام من المفرد الى الكلام بالجمع هو صيغة الكلام بالثالوث ، (جملة اعتراضية : من اجل القائل بان الجمع قد يدل على مجرد التفخيم او التعظيم او الكلام بالجلالة ) ، فانه يتفق مع الحقيقة التي ثبتت في مكان آخر ، **راجع سفر التكوين ( 1: 26 و 7: 11 ) .* 


واضح ان الاخ محب للمسيح يترجم بما يراه يخدم غرضه النهائي ، فينسب للموقع ما لم يقوله ، ولذلك فاثبات من فينا الذي فهمه صحيح ليس هناك الا دليل واحد ..


الموقع كتب استشهادات الى كلام الله بصيغة المفرد والجمع في آن لكي يثبت ان هذا هو الله الواحد متكلما بالثالوث .

اين الدليل الذي تعتقد انه يؤيد كلامك من الموقع ؟؟؟

اين شاهد واحد يقول ان الكلام بصيغة الجمع هو للتفخيم والتعظيم ؟؟؟

واكرر طلبي مرة اخرى الذي تجاهلته للمرة الثالثة :

كلام المداخلة رقم # 140 




الم تكن قاعدتك الانتهاء من نقطة قبل اثارة اخرى ، فلماذا تتجاهل قاعدتك التي وضعتها انت في الرد على المداخلات ؟؟

الم يكن طلبك اثبات ان الكلام بصيغة الجمع كان للملوك الاخرين مع الملك ارتحشستا او مشيرين الملك ارتحشستا ؟؟

اين ردك على الدليل الذي وضعناه ؟؟؟

ارجع مرة اخرى للمداخلة رقم # 140 وقم بالرد عليها قبل اثارة نقاط اخرى ، اليست هذه هي قاعدتك ؟؟؟

اقرأ معي من العدد 5

5واستأجروا ضدّهم مشيرين ليبطلوا مشورتهم كل ايام كورش ملك فارس وحتى ملك داريوس ملك فارس6 وفي ملك احشويروش في ابتداء ملكه كتبوا شكوى على سكان يهوذا واورشليم.7 وفي ايام ارتحششتا كتب بشلام ومثرداث وطبئيل وسائر رفقائهم الى ارتحششتا ملك فارس.وكتابة الرسالة مكتوبة بالارامية ومترجمة بالارامية.

*الآن كم ملكا رأيت في هذه الفقرة ؟؟؟*

*ارتحشستا يتكلم باسم الملوك التي وصلت اليهم نفس رسالة الشكوى من اليهود الذين يبنون هيكل وسور اورشليم .*


*وورد ايضا ان الملك له كبار مستشارين وعددهم سبعة فلماذا تغاضيت عن هذا الاثبات ؟؟*

( من اجل انك مرسل *من قبل الملك ومشيريه السبعة* لاجل السؤال عن يهوذا واورشليم حسب شريعة الهك التي بيدك)
(عزرا 7 : 14) 

اذا كان الملك في مقام الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم ، فهل يتصاغر لكي يشارك معه مستشاريه ، ام انه يتكلم بالجمع لان معه مستشاريه السبعة ؟؟؟


*********​ 

وهذا دليل ظني ام انك ترفض وتعاند وتكابر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

قارن هذه الرسالة بالرسالة الاخرى :

(12 *من ارتحشستا ملك الملوك* الى عزرا الكاهن كاتب شريعة اله السماء الكامل الى آخره
13* قد صدر مني أمر* ان كل من اراد في ملكي من شعب اسرائيل وكهنته واللاويين ان يرجع الى اورشليم معك فليرجع.
14 من اجل انك مرسل *من قبل الملك ومشيريه السبعة* لاجل السؤال عن يهوذا واورشليم حسب شريعة الهك التي بيدك)



(عزرا 7: 11 -14) ​ 

*ايهما في مقام التكلم بالجمع للفتخيم والتعظيم واجب واقرب للمنطق والعقل *
*هل بعد قوله ملك الملوك ، ام بعد قوله الرسالة التي وصلت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*كلام الملك بالجمع لان معه مستشاريه السبعة ، ام لعله فجأة قرر تعيين مستشارين سبعة في الاصحاح السابع ، ولم يكن معه هؤلاء المستشارين السبعة في الاصحاح الرابع ؟؟*



**********​الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح :

كل ما اقرأه هو تساؤلات من جانبك ، واتهام ادلتنا بانها ادلة ظنية ، فاين دليلك الموثق ان الكلام بصيغة الجمع هو التفخيم ؟؟؟
قول ارتحشستا ( الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا ) ؟؟؟

واضح ان الرسالة تم ارسالها الى عدد من الملوك ، وانت تتعامى عن العدد السابق لاقتباسك ، ولم تلتفت ان الكلام بصيغة التفخيم له مقامات .

فاين المقامات التي تكلم فيها بصيغة الجمع غير كلمة ( الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا ) ؟؟؟

لا يوجد اي دليل ، كل ما تقدمه تساؤلات لا تقف مقام الادلة التي قدمناها .







اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






هل يوجد نص صريح فى الكتاب المقدس يشير إلى أن الرسالة أرسلت للملوك الآخرين أيضا ؟ أم هو مجرد استنتاج منك ؟
فلو لديك نص صريح تفضل بوضعه مشكورا و سأعترف مباشرة أنى مخطئ فى تلك النقطة و أنت على حق​ 








امامك الادلة التي طلبتها بنص من الكتاب المقدس ان الرسالة تم ارسالها لملوك آخرين ، وان الملك له كبار مستشيرين (المستشارين السبعة ) ، وهذا هو الاثبات الذي طلبته للاقتناع بان الملك يتكلم بصيغة الجمع العددي ، فهل سنسمع اعترافا مباشرا بانك مخطيء ام سيستمر المماطلة والتسويف ؟؟؟ 


اعتقد ان قاعدتك كانت النظام والرد على النقاط المفتوحة قبل فتح نقاط جديدة ، فلماذا تتجاهل الرد على هذه المداخلة ثلاث مرات حتى الان ؟؟؟

هل لانها تلزمك بأن تعتذر وتقول انك مخطيء ؟؟ 
وهل في الاعتراف بالخطأ ضعف ام قوة ؟؟

الله معك


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا أخى نيو مان 

اعتقد انك وصلت للهدف من سؤالى بسهولة ولكن دعنى افند الترجمة التى سيتشهد بها أخونا العزيز " محب المسيح "


الترجمة 
**أنا. . . لنا -- ويشير إلى تغيير عدد من الثالوث (قارن سفر التكوين 1:26 ، 11:7). رغم انها ليست حجة للتأكد من المذهب ، من أجل الجمع قد يدل على مجرد جلاله ، فإنه يتفق مع الحقيقة التي ثبت في مكان آخر*

* حقا ان هذة الترجمة تلخص ما قلناه منذ البداية بصورة واضحة جدا ودعونى افند ما قيل فيها*

*سـ1: ما معنى ( أنا ... لنا ) ... ؟؟؟؟؟*
*سـ2: ما معنى " يشير الى الثالوث " ؟؟؟؟*
*سـ3: ما معنى " ليست حجة للتأكد من المذهب " ؟؟*
*سـ4: على من يعود الضمير ( جلاله ) ؟؟؟*
*سـ5: ما معنى " الحقيقة التى تبت فى مكان آخر " ؟*


*
جــ1 : يدل هنا على الثالوث بشكل ملفت للنظر وانه ليس تعددا ابدا لأنه فى نفس العدد الواحد يتكم الله بصيغة المفرد والجمع فى نفس العدد الواحد 

جـ2 : المعنى انه فعل يشير الى الثالوث والى هنا تنتهى شبهتك تماما فى هذة النقطة حتى انه الموقع الذى استشهدت به قد قال ان هذة الآية تشير الى لاثالوث وهى الأية التى انت تتكلم فيها .

جـ3 : معناها كمل قلنا سابقا ان الثالوث موجود فى العهد القديم ولكنه ليس واضح الوضوح الكلى كما فى العهد الجديد وايضا يفسر لك عزيزى محب المسيح سؤالك السابق عن عدم فهم اليهود للثالوث بشكل واضح من هذة الكلمة بالذات .

جـ4 : يعود على الله اى ان اللخ هو واحد وثالوث فى نفس الوقت ولا يوجد اى اختلاف حول هذا .

جـ5 : الحقيقة هى التى اعلنها العهد الجديد وهى الثالوث القدوس والمكان الآخر هو العهد الجديد حيث فيه باتت عقيدة الثالوث كنور الشمس فى عز الظهر ولم يبقى انسانا لا يراها على الأطلاق .

اتمنى ان يكون شرحى وافى شافى*
*
**شكرا لك اخى نيو مان
واخى محب المسيح ( ليتك تحبه )*​


----------



## محبة مريم (29 نوفمبر 2009)

نيو مان قال:
			
		

> قلنا ان صيغة الجمع *في اللغات السامية القديمة كلها ليس بها صيغة** الجمع بالجمع للتفخيم *





			
				نيو مان قال:
			
		

> واللغة العبرية والعربية القديمة ايضا من اللغات السامية .
> 
> اذا اردت ان تقول ان التكلم بالجمع هو صيغة الكلام بالتفخيم
> 
> ...




المحترم نيومان 

 
إذا كان هذا الحوار ثنائي ..فأنا احترم قراركم ولن أدرج أي مشاركة هنا 

ولكنني لاحظت أن الحوار ليس ثنائي فتوقعت أنه يسمح بالمشاركة لأطراف أخرى 

لذا اعتذر مرة أخرى  إذا رأيتم أن مشاركاتي في هذا الموضوع تشتت موضوعكم


وأؤكد على أنني لا أعتمد على اللصق إلا للاستشهاد عادة وأترك المقتبس بين أقواس  او لإضافة رابط يدعم الفكرة 

وحيث أن سؤالك في الأصل حول استخدام الجمع للتفخيم ( وليس للتعدد) في اللغات السامية 

أوردت  لك هذا الرابط *من موقع مسيحي وقبطي* لتتأكد بنفسك أنه يوجد ألفاظ جميعة بقصد التفخيم أو التبجيل أو التعظيم ...ولم  يحصر الموقع المشار إليه ورود هذه اللفظة أدونيم للإشارة غلى الثالوث أو إلى الله أو الابن أو الروح القدس فقط...

هذا نص ما ذكر تفسيراً لكلمة أدون وأدونيم وسبب استخدامها بصيغة الجمع

Adon في العبريه وتعني رب سيد Lord وجمعها *ادونيم* Adonim ارباب Lords وتستخدم كجمع تعظيم للمفرد... 

 
أدون: معناها الرب قي القوة
 أدونيم: المقطع (يم) في العبري هو صيغة الجمع

السؤال الآن لفظة التفخيم *يم *هنا في اللغة العبرية هل جاءت لوصف الثالوث دائماً؟؟؟ وهل تأويلها وتفسيرها على أنها تشير إلى التعدد أو الثالوث مثبت فعلياً ؟؟؟
 
إذاً أدونيم  تستخدم في اللغة العبرية للدلالة على التفخيم والتعظيم كما أنها وردت للإشارة إلى معظمين غير الله في النصوص العبرية ..فمن الممكن أن يعظم الملك أو الرئيس وهو طاغية لأنها ألفاظ تندرج على السنة العامة ...كما ان عجل اليهود الذي صنعوه وعظموه أيضاً أشير إليه بالعظمة نسبة لهم في النص .

النص المستشهد به هنا حول استخدام لفظة تفخيم لا تشير إلى الثالوث ..
*


			
				الكتاب المقدس قال:
			
		


فلما رأت المرأة صموئيل صرخت بصوت عظيم..فقالت المرأة لشاول: رأيت آلهة يصعدون من الأرض، فقال لها: ما هي صورته؟ فقالت: رجل شيخ صاعد، وهو مغطي بجبّة. فعلم شاول أنه صموئيل" (صموئيل (1) 28/12-14)،

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وهنا تم استخدام لفظة تفخيم لا تفيد التعدد ...والرجوع إلى الترجمات بلغات الكتاب المقدس القديم تؤكد على أن القصد هنا للتفخيم وليس للتعدد فقد صنعو عجلاً ذهبياً واحداً.



			
				الكتاب المقدس قال:
			
		


			" فأخذ ذلك من أيديهم وصوّره بالإزميل، وصنعه عجلاً مسبوكاً، فقالوا: هذه آلهتك يا إسرائيل التي أصعدتك من أرض مصر....صنعوا لهم عجلاً مسبوكاً، وسجدوا له، وذبحوا له، وقالوا: هذه آلهتك يا إسرائيل التي أصعدتك من أرض مصر" (الخروج 32/4-8)،

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

السؤال الآن هل ثبت لديكم إمكانية استخدام صيغة الجمع للتعظيم وللتفخيم أم لم تثبت بعد؟؟؟


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 نوفمبر 2009)

> المحترم نيومان
> 
> 
> إذا كان هذا الحوار ثنائي ..فأنا احترم قراركم ولن أدرج أي مشاركة هنا
> ...


*لا ، هذا حوار جماعى كما قال لى اخى نيو مان و من حقك المشاركة فيه ...*




> وحيث أن سؤالك في الأصل حول استخدام الجمع للتفخيم ( وليس للتعدد) في اللغات السامية
> 
> أوردت  لك هذا الرابط *من موقع مسيحي وقبطي* لتتأكد بنفسك أنه يوجد ألفاظ جميعة بقصد التفخيم أو التبجيل أو التعظيم ...ولم  يحصر الموقع المشار إليه ورود هذه اللفظة أدونيم للإشارة غلى الثالوث أو إلى الله أو الابن أو الروح القدس فقط...
> 
> ...



*يبدوا انه هناك لبس كبيييييييير قد حدث وللأسف علىّ بتوضيحه تماما و اعلم انك من الصعب عليك فهم ما سوف اقوله لأنه كلام جديد عليكى اما ان كنتى تعرفيه فسوف يكون الأمر فى غاية السهولة
* 
*اولا اطرح عدة اسئلة 

*

*من الذى استخدم لفظ " ادوناى " او " ادونيم " ؟*
*استخدم بديل لمن ؟*
*للدلالة على ماذا يستخدم فيه هذا اللقب ؟ *
*التعظيم الوارد ، وارد من من الى من ؟؟*
*


جـ1 : الذى استخدم اللفظ هو اليهود بدلا عن اسم " يهوة " الذى كان يتحاشون ذكره واستخدموا بدلا منه اسم " ادوناى " او " ادونيم " لتعظيم اسم الرب والرب فمن هنا نعرف انه لفظ يهودة اضافوا له مقطع " يم " للتفرقه عن الملوك الأرضيين ولنهم فى الأصل تحاشوا عن ذكر " يهوة " فأستبدلوه بأسم وعظموا الإسم بكل التصريفات اللغوية فأصبح " ادوناى " لأن ادون " تعنى ملك وللتفرقة وضعوا لها " يم " وهذا ما يؤكدة نفس الموقع الذى استشهدتى به* 
[Q-BIBLE]*قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك *
* (مز  110 :  1)*


*Psa 110:1 *
* לדוד מזמור נאם יהוה לאדני שׁב לימיני עד־אשׁית איביך הדם לרגליך׃*​[/Q-BIBLE]​ *
**
H113
אדן    אדון
'âdôn  'âdôn
aw-done', aw-done'
From an unused root (meaning to rule); sovereign, that is, controller (human or divine): - lord, master, owner. Compare also names beginning with “Adoni-”.


**وايضا هذا ما يؤكده نفس الموقع الذى استشهدتى به حيث قال :

*

> * [FONT=&quot]وكان اليهود قد امتنعوا عن نطق اسم الله يَهْوَه منذ فترة ما بعد السبي، حوالي 400ق م**(18)[FONT=&quot]، خوفًا من النطق به باطلاً كقول الكتاب " لا تَنْطِقْ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ الَهِكَ بَاطِلا لانَّ الرَّبَّ لا يُبْرِئُ مَنْ نَطَقَ بِاسْمِهِ بَاطِلا "(خروج20/7). وأستخدموا اللقب " آدوناى " بديلاً له ومرادف لاسم يَهْوَه ومساوٍ تفسيري له، يُعَبّر عن مغزاه وماهيّته[/FONT](19)[FONT=&quot]، كما حلّ محلّه، كبديل له، في الأحاديث الشفوية[/FONT](20)[FONT=&quot]. وهذا جعل اليهود يحرصون على حماية الاستخدام الديني ل " آدون " حتى لا يخاطب الناس به كما يخاطبون السادة من البشر، فكانوا يكتبونه، عند الاستخدام مع " يَهْوَه "  أو كبديل له، بطريقة مميزة وينطقونه أيضًا بطريقة مميّزة ( فقد اعتبروا حرف الياء (ي) الأخير في الكلمة والدال على الملكية جزء من الكلمة " آدون ى "، ثم طوّلوا نطق هذه الياء، الأخيرة من الكلمة ) فأصبحت " آدون اى ". وكان هذا الفارق الخفيف كافٍ لتمييز " آدوناى " كنصٍ دينىٍّ ).[/FONT]*[/FONT]


*
افهمها لكى بالبلدى

بصى اليهود مش عايزين ينطقوا اسم "يهوة " فقاموا عملوا اية ؟؟؟

جابوا  اسم اعظم رتبه عندهم واطلقوه على الله بدل "يهوة " 
طيب كدة لسة فى مشكلة ايه هى ؟؟
ان الملوك لقبهم " ادون " والله برضوا " ادون " وبكدة يبقوا زودوا الطينة بلة لأنهمبدل ما يعظموا الله جعلوا اسمه مشترك بينه وبين الملوك الأرضيين فقاموا عملوا اية ؟؟؟
اضافوا المقطع " يم " وهو الدال على الجمع والكثرة لتعظيم الله 
طيب ليه اضافوا المقطع دة بالذات ؟؟
لأن اسم الله هو " الوهيم " وليس " الوه " فقاموا غيرو من " ادون " الى " ادونيم " لمساواه اللفظين ببعض وتفريق اسم الله عن اسم الملوك عبيده

يبقى التعظيم من اليهوووووووووود لله دة حاجة والمقطع دة حاجة تانى لأنهم اقتبسوه من " الوهيم "
وعشان ابقى بتكلم بدليل 
شوفى الكلام دة من نفس موقع استشهادك*



> *[FONT=&quot]هي**[FONT=&quot](* [/FONT][/FONT]*אדן    אדון[FONT=&quot] - ** âdôn  âdôn,[FONT=&quot]  - لأدوناي - [/FONT] Adonai[FONT=&quot] )، من لقب ( آدون – [/FONT] אדן[FONT=&quot] – [/FONT] Adon[FONT=&quot] ) في العبرية، وتعني ( رب – سيّد - [/FONT] Lord[FONT=&quot] )، وجمعها ( آدونيم – [/FONT] Adonim[FONT=&quot] – أرباب - [/FONT] Lords[FONT=&quot] )، وتستخدم كجمع تعظيم للمفرد[/FONT](9)[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[/FONT]
> 
> * [FONT=&quot]وقد استخدم هذا اللقب " آدون " بكل هذه المعاني في مخاطبة الله، بالمعنى الأسمى، معنى الكرامة والسيادة**(10)[FONT=&quot]، فهو الرب والسيد صاحب السلطان والسيادة على جميع المخلوقات، مخلوقاته هو، كالخالق للكون وما فيه، السماء والأرض، من فيها ومن عليها، كما يُستخدم أيضًا للتعبير عن قوة الله وقدرته الكليّة. ويُستخدم أيضًا عن الله بصيغة الجمع، جمع التعظيم للتعبير عن لاهوت الله وربوبيته وسيادته " قدرته السرمدية ولاهوته " (رومية1/20)،[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]" لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ ( [/FONT]יהוה  [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT] yehôvâh[FONT=&quot] – يَهْوَه - [/FONT] yeh-ho-vaw[FONT=&quot] ) إِلهَكُمْ ( [/FONT] אלהים  [FONT=&quot]-  [/FONT] ĕlôhîym[FONT=&quot] - [/FONT] el-o-heem[FONT=&quot] ) هُوَ إِلهُ الآلِهَةِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ ( [/FONT]אדן  אדון [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT] âdôn  âdôn,[FONT=&quot]  - آدوناي - [/FONT] Adonai[FONT=&quot]) الإِلهُ  العَظِيمُ الجَبَّارُ المَهِيبُ الذِي لا يَأْخُذُ بِالوُجُوهِ وَلا يَقْبَلُ رَشْوَةً  " (تثنية10/17).[/FONT]*[/FONT]


*

نأتى للسوال الرابع لأنى اجبت على الثلاثة الأوائل

التعظيم الوارد هو من اليهود الى الله فى شخصه وليس فى اسمه لأن المقطع " يم " مأخوذ من اسم الله " ايلوهيم " الذين تحاشوه


انا عارف ان من الصعب تفهمى كل الكلام دة بس اقرأيه مرة واتنين وثلاثة وبعد كدة قولى رأيك




http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Psalms-Prophecies-Al-Maseeh-Al-Montazar.html
سلام الله الذى يفوق كل عقل معك*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 نوفمبر 2009)

> السؤال الآن لفظة التفخيم *يم *هنا في اللغة العبرية هل جاءت لوصف الثالوث دائماً؟؟؟ وهل تأويلها وتفسيرها على أنها تشير إلى التعدد أو الثالوث مثبت فعلياً ؟؟؟


*طبعا لم استعجب من هذا السؤال لأن اللبس حدث منذ البداية فالنتيجة هى السؤال الخطأ عن خطأ 

ولكن دعينى افند سؤالك 

المقطع " يم " هو للزيادة العددية وهذا ما اكدتيه انتى الآن

ونعم هو فى اسماء الله فقط هو للثالوث فقط*



> إذاً أدونيم تستخدم في اللغة العبرية للدلالة على التفخيم والتعظيم كما أنها وردت للإشارة إلى معظمين غير الله في النصوص العبرية ..فمن الممكن أن يعظم الملك أو الرئيس وهو طاغية لأنها ألفاظ تندرج على السنة العامة ...كما ان عجل اليهود الذي صنعوه وعظموه أيضاً أشير إليه بالعظمة نسبة لهم في النص .


ما اكثر المغالطات فى هذا النص 

على ما قلتى كلمة " إذا " ؟؟؟
اين استخدمت ادونيم ( من نفس الموقع ) للدلالة عن تعظيم غير الله ؟؟؟
الملك او الرئيس لا يقال لهم " ادونيم " بل " ادون " وقلنا ان المقطع " يم " هو للمساواه بين اسم الله

الوه ---- ادون
الوهيم ----ادونيم

وللتوثيق



> [FONT=&quot]وقد استخدم هذا اللقب *" آدون "* بكل هذه المعاني في مخاطبة الله، بالمعنى الأسمى، معنى الكرامة والسيادة[/FONT](10)[FONT=&quot]، فهو الرب والسيد صاحب السلطان والسيادة على جميع المخلوقات، مخلوقاته هو، كالخالق للكون وما فيه، السماء والأرض، من فيها ومن عليها، كما يُستخدم أيضًا للتعبير عن قوة الله وقدرته الكليّة. ويُستخدم أيضًا عن الله بصيغة الجمع، جمع التعظيم للتعبير عن لاهوت الله وربوبيته وسيادته " قدرته السرمدية ولاهوته " (رومية1/20)، [FONT=&quot]" لأَنَّ *الرَّبَّ* ( [/FONT][/FONT]יהוה   [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT] yehôvâh[FONT=&quot] – يَهْوَه - [/FONT] yeh-ho-vaw[FONT=&quot] ) إِلهَكُمْ ( [/FONT] *אל*הים    [FONT=&quot]-  [/FONT] ĕlôhîym[FONT=&quot] - [/FONT] el-o-heem[FONT=&quot] ) هُوَ إِلهُ الآلِهَةِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ ( [/FONT]אדן  אדון [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]  âdôn  âdôn,[FONT=&quot]  - آدوناي - [/FONT] adonai[FONT=&quot]) الإِلهُ  العَظِيمُ الجَبَّارُ المَهِيبُ الذِي لا يَأْخُذُ بِالوُجُوهِ وَلا يَقْبَلُ رَشْوَةً  " (تثنية10/17).[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]ويعني لقب ( آدوني- [/FONT] adonai[FONT=&quot])، ( ربّي، سيّدي - [/FONT] my lord[FONT=&quot] ) *لأنَّ حرف ( اليود – *[/FONT]*י*[FONT=&quot]* )، ( الياء – ي ) هو ياء الملكية.*[/FONT]
> 
> ...





> *فلما رأت المرأة صموئيل صرخت بصوت عظيم..فقالت المرأة لشاول: رأيت آلهة يصعدون من الأرض، فقال لها: ما هي صورته؟ فقالت: رجل شيخ صاعد، وهو مغطي بجبّة. فعلم شاول أنه صموئيل" (صموئيل (1) 28/12-14)،*
> 
> 
> > *وهنا تم استخدام لفظة تفخيم لا تفيد التعدد ...والرجوع إلى الترجمات بلغات الكتاب المقدس القديم تؤكد على أن القصد هنا للتفخيم وليس للتعدد فقد صنعو عجلاً ذهبياً واحداً.*




*اولا : اية دخل العجل دلوقتى ؟؟؟
ثانيا : هل هذا الكلام على لسان الله ام إمرأه صموئيل ؟؟؟
ثالثا : تعالى لنرجع الى الترجمات بل والأصول 

**(ALAB) فقال لها: «لا تخافي. ماذا رأيت؟» فأجابت: «رأيت طيفا صاعدا من الأرض»*


*(GNA) فقال لها: ((لا تخافي. ماذا رأيت؟)) فقالت: ((رأيت روحا يطلع من الأرض)). *


*(JAB) فقال لها الملك: "لا تخافي، ما الذي رأيت؟ " فقالت المرأة لشاول: "رأيت شبحا يصعد من الأرض " . *​
*(AB)  The king said to her, Be not afraid; what do you see? The woman said to Saul, I see a god [terrifying superhuman being] coming up out of the earth!*

*(AMP) The king said to her, Be not afraid; what do you see? The woman said to Saul, I see a god [terrifying superhuman being] coming up out of the earth!*

*(ASB) فقال لها الملك: "لا تخافي. ماذا ترين؟" قالت المرأة لشاول: "أرى روحا طالعة من الأرض."*​
*(ASV)  And the king said unto her, Be not afraid: for what seest thou? And the woman said unto Saul, I see a god coming up out of the earth. *​
*(BBE)  And the king said to her, Have no fear: what do you see? And the woman said to Saul, I see a god coming up out of the earth. *

*(BHS) וַיֹּאמֶר לָהּ הַמֶּלֶךְ אַל־תִּירְאִי כִּי מָה רָאִית וַתֹּאמֶר הָאִשָּׁה אֶל־שָׁאוּל אֱלֹהִים רָאִיתִי עֹלִים מִן־הָאָרֶץ׃*


*H7586*
*שׁאוּל*
*shâ'ûl*
*shaw-ool'*
*Passive participle of H7592; asked; Shaul, the name of an Edomite and two Israelites: - Saul, Shaul.*


*(CEV)  "Don't be afraid," Saul replied. "Just tell me what you see." She answered, "I see a spirit rising up out of the ground." *

*(Darby)  And the king said to her, Be not afraid; but what didst thou see? And the woman said to Saul, I saw a god ascending out of the earth. *

*(ESV)  The king said to her, "Do not be afraid. What do you see?" And the woman said to Saul, "I see a god coming up out of the earth." *

*(GNB)  "Don't be afraid!" the king said to her. "What do you see?" "I see a spirit coming up from the earth," she answered. *

*(GW)  "Don't be afraid," the king said to her. "What do you see?" "I see a god rising from the ground," the woman answered. *

*(HCSB)  But the king said to her, "Don't be afraid. What do you see?" "I see a spirit form coming up out of the earth," the woman answered. *

*(HNV)  The king said to her, Don't be afraid: for what do you see? The woman said to Sha'ul, I see a god coming up out of the earth. *

*(HOT) ויאמר לה המלך אל־תיראי כי מה ראית ותאמר האשׁה אל־שׁאול אלהים ראיתי עלים מן־הארץ׃*

*(IAV)  And the king said unto her, Be not afraid: for what sawest thou? And the woman said unto Saul, I saw elohim ascending out of the earth.*

*(JST)  And the king said unto her, Be not afraid; for what sawest thou? And the woman said unto Saul, I saw the words of Samuel ascending out of the earth. And she said, I saw Samuel also.*

*(LITV)  And the king said to her, Do not be afraid. For what have you seen? And the woman said to Saul, I have seen a god coming up out of the earth. *

*(LXX)  καὶ εἶπεν αὐτῇ ὁ βασιλεύς Μὴ φοβοῦ, εἰπὸν τίνα ἑόρακας. καὶ εἶπεν αὐτῷ Θεοὺς ἑόρακα ἀναβαίνοντας ἐκ τῆς γῆς. *

*(MSG)  The king told her, "You have nothing to fear . . . but what do you see?" "I see a spirit ascending from the underground." *

*(NIV) The king said to her, "Don't be afraid. What do you see?" The woman said, "I see a spirit coming up out of the ground."*

*(NKJV)  And the king said to her, “Do not be afraid. What did you see?” *
*And the woman said to Saul, “I saw a spirit[a] ascending out of the earth.” *

*(NLT)  "Don't be afraid!" the king told her. "What do you see?" "I see a god coming up out of the earth," she said. *

*(RNKJV) And the king said unto her, Be not afraid: for what sawest thou? And the woman said unto Saul, I saw Elohim ascending out of the earth.*​*

*​​


----------



## محبة مريم (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*



افهمها لكى بالبلدى

بصى اليهود مش عايزين ينطقوا اسم "يهوة " فقاموا عملوا اية ؟؟؟

جابوا اسم اعظم رتبه عندهم واطلقوه على الله بدل "يهوة " 
طيب كدة لسة فى مشكلة ايه هى ؟؟
ان الملوك لقبهم " ادون " والله برضوا " ادون " وبكدة يبقوا زودوا الطينة بلة لأنهمبدل ما يعظموا الله جعلوا اسمه مشترك بينه وبين الملوك الأرضيين فقاموا عملوا اية ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
استفساري الوحيد الآن هو التالي 

هل يوجد استخدام للجمع للدلالة على التفخيم أو التعظيم  في اللغة العبرية السامية أم لا؟؟؟ 


أرجو الإجابة بنعم ام لا بدون إضافات  ولكم  الشكر*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 نوفمبر 2009)

محبة مريم قال:


> *
> 
> استفساري الوحيد الآن هو التالي
> 
> ...




*لغويا : لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*



*ممكن تقولى لى انتى فهمتى اية من اللى انا قلته دة ؟؟؟*


----------



## محبة مريم (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*



المقطع " يم " هو للزيادة العددية وهذا ما اكدتيه انتى الآن

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*أنا استفسرت ..أو سألت ..أو بحثت عن إجابة لديكم ولم أؤكد ...*




اقتبس من ردك هذا الجزء 


> *[font=&quot]هي**[font=&quot](* [/font][/font]*אדן אדון[font=&quot] - **âdôn âdôn,[font=&quot] - لأدوناي - [/font]adonai[font=&quot] )، من لقب ( آدون – [/font]אדן[font=&quot] – [/font]adon[font=&quot] ) في العبرية، وتعني ( رب – سيّد - [/font]lord[font=&quot] )، وجمعها ( آدونيم – [/font]adonim[font=&quot] – أرباب - [/font]lords[font=&quot] )، وتستخدم كجمع تعظيم للمفرد[/font](9)[font=&quot].[/font]*[/font]
> 
> *[font=&quot]وقد استخدم هذا اللقب " آدون " بكل هذه المعاني في مخاطبة الله، بالمعنى الأسمى، معنى الكرامة والسيادة**(10)[font=&quot]، فهو الرب والسيد صاحب السلطان والسيادة على جميع المخلوقات، مخلوقاته هو، كالخالق للكون وما فيه، السماء والأرض، من فيها ومن عليها، كما يُستخدم أيضًا للتعبير عن قوة الله وقدرته الكليّة. ويُستخدم أيضًا عن الله بصيغة الجمع، جمع التعظيم للتعبير عن لاهوت الله وربوبيته وسيادته " قدرته السرمدية ولاهوته " (رومية1/20)،[/font] [font=&quot]" لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ ( [/font]יהוה [font=&quot]- [/font]yehôvâh[font=&quot] – يَهْوَه - [/font]yeh-ho-vaw[font=&quot] ) إِلهَكُمْ ( [/font]אלהים [font=&quot]- [/font]ĕlôhîym[font=&quot] - [/font]el-o-heem[font=&quot] ) هُوَ إِلهُ الآلِهَةِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ ( [/font]אדן אדון [font=&quot]- [/font]âdôn âdôn,[font=&quot] - آدوناي - [/font]adonai[font=&quot]) الإِلهُ العَظِيمُ الجَبَّارُ المَهِيبُ الذِي لا يَأْخُذُ بِالوُجُوهِ وَلا يَقْبَلُ رَشْوَةً " (تثنية10/17).[/font]*[/font]


 

لا أختلف معك بل أتفق وأؤكد ما جاء في هذا المقتبس الذي لا جدال في صحته عقلياً ومنطقياً ..ولاحظ ما أدرجته هنا من خلال مقتبسك..((*وتستخدم كجمع تعظيم للمفرد))  هذا ما أود أن نضع حوله إضاءة وأن لا نختلف عليه  كما هو واضح من خلال ردك الذي تضمن هذه العبارات .*

*لاحظ أن هذا كلامك وليس كلامي وردك وليس ردي*

*واستطيع أن اعتبر هذا رد ضمني على سؤالي السابق...هل استخدم في اللغة السامية العبرية لفظة جمع تفيد التعظيم أم لا سواءً كان تعظيم الله عز وجلّّ أم غيره..؟؟ *
*وبناءً على ما ورد في اقتباسك فإنه يتضح أنه استخدم في اللغة العبرية لفظة جمع تفيد التعظيم  .*





> اين استخدمت ادونيم ( من نفس الموقع ) للدلالة عن تعظيم غير الله ؟؟؟


 
لا عظيم سوى الله 

وانا يسعدني أن لا يشار لأي عظيم سواه... 

دعنا الآن نقرأ ردودك بروية ودقة وتأمل ...فهذا الأمر يستحق منا التفكير والوقت.

تقول نصاً "اين استخدمت ادونيم ( من نفس الموقع ) للدلالة عن تعظيم غير الله ؟؟؟" ..وهذا عين الصواب لان التعظيم وليس التعدد هو ما أقصده في حواري هنا..وإذا ربطنا المعلومات الواردة في مقتبسك "*وتستخدم كجمع تعظيم للمفرد(9)[font=&quot].[/font]* " مع ردك السابق ....

نجد ما يلي :

1- أنت لم تنكر من خلال ردك ومقتبساتك الموثقة من مصادركم  أنه ورد استخدام صيغة الجمع لتعظيم المفرد .
2- انت تؤكد أن العظمة لله عز وجل وأن الوهيم او ادونيم وردت لتعظيم الخالق 

3- انت تفرق بين استخدام الجمع للإشارة إلى المفرد بقصد التعظيم وبين استخدامها بقصد التعدد


إذا كنت مخطئة في ما فهمت من ردودكم فصوبوني


----------



## محبة مريم (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*سؤالي*

*



هل يوجد استخدام للجمع للدلالة على التفخيم أو التعظيم في اللغة العبرية السامية أم لا؟؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*جوابك*

*



لغويا : لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

أنقر للتوسيع...


*

*ممكن تشرح لنا ماذا تقصد بلغوياً؟؟؟*

*وهل تنكر ما ورد في  المعلومة الموثقة  التالية ؟؟؟*

*هي[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]* *אדן אדון[FONT=&quot] - **âdôn âdôn,[FONT=&quot] - لأدوناي - [/FONT]adonai[FONT=&quot] )، من لقب ( آدون – [/FONT]אדן[FONT=&quot] – [/FONT]adon[FONT=&quot] ) في العبرية، وتعني ( رب – سيّد - [/FONT]lord[FONT=&quot] )، وجمعها ( آدونيم – [/FONT]adonim[FONT=&quot] – أرباب - [/FONT]lords[FONT=&quot] )، وتستخدم كجمع تعظيم للمفرد[/FONT](9)[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[/FONT] 





*ممكن تقولى لى انتى فهمتى اية من اللى انا قلته دة ؟؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 نوفمبر 2009)

> *أنا استفسرت ..أو سألت ..أو بحثت عن إجابة لديكم ولم أؤكد ...*



*انتى اكدتى بإعطائك لنا ادلة إضافيه دون ان تدرى عن ما فيها*



> *لاحظ أن هذا كلامك وليس كلامي وردك وليس ردي*



*هذا إقتباسى من الموقع الذى استشهدتى به*



> *هل استخدم في اللغة السامية العبرية لفظة جمع تفيد التعظيم أم لا سواءً كان تعظيم الله عز وجلّّ أم غيره..؟؟*






> 1- أنت لم تنكر من خلال ردك ومقتبساتك الموثقة من مصادركم  أنه ورد استخدام صيغة الجمع لتعظيم المفرد .


*
لا اعرف هل انا اكتب بالحبر السرى ؟؟

هل لم ترى الى الآن ردى هذا *



> *لغويا : لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*



؟؟؟



> 2- انت تؤكد أن العظمة لله عز وجل وأن الوهيم او ادونيم وردت لتعظيم الخالق



*لا لم اقل هذا ولم حتى اشير الى هذا 
وهذا يجيب على لاسؤال الذى سألته لكى وهو *



> *ممكن تقولى لى انتى فهمتى اية من اللى انا قلته دة ؟؟؟*




*والإجابة ان الإجابة كما توقعت انا فى اول ردى لن تصل اليكى بسهولة*



> 3- انت تفرق بين استخدام الجمع للإشارة إلى المفرد بقصد التعظيم وبين استخدامها *بقصد التعدد*


*

انا لم افرق يين الجمع للإشارة الى المفرد بقصد التعظيم لأنها اصلا غير موجودة على الإطلاق 
وانتى حادث عندك لبس شديد جدا لم تفكيه من خلال ردى

بل عاودتى نفس الكلام مرة اخرى وكأنى لم ارى هذا الكلام ولم اقتبسه مع انك انتى بذاتك لم تقتبسيه
*


> إذا كنت مخطئة في ما فهمت من ردودكم فصوبوني


*
امال انا دلوقتى عملت اية ؟؟؟

تحبى اشرح تانى مرة واحدة ولا اشرح واحدة واحدة ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 نوفمبر 2009)

محبة مريم قال:


> هذا نص ما ذكر تفسيراً لكلمة أدون وأدونيم وسبب استخدامها بصيغة الجمع
> 
> adon في العبريه وتعني رب سيد lord وجمعها *ادونيم* adonim ارباب lords وتستخدم كجمع تعظيم للمفرد...
> 
> ...



الاخت الفاضلة محبة مريم 

انظرى الان الى محاولاتك الكذب على ماجاء في الموقع صراحة وامام اعيننا .

فالموقع يقول (المقطع - يم - في العبري صيغة الجمع ) 

وانت تقولين ( يم - صيغة التفخيم ) 

فماذا نسمي هذا ؟؟؟



> *السؤال الآن هل ثبت لديكم إمكانية استخدام صيغة الجمع للتعظيم وللتفخيم أم لم تثبت بعد؟؟؟*


 
الاجابة ان الكلام بصيغة الجمع يشير الى العدد وليس الى التفخيم .

اتمنى ان تكون الاجابة واضحة ولا داعي للكذب المتعمد على الاقتباسات التي تضعونها من المواقع المسيحية  !!!

باختصار ، الكلام بالجمع في اللغة العبرية ليس معناه الا ان المتكلمون بالجمع 
واذا كان الله فالكلام هنا عن الله الواحد مثلث الاقانيم .

ليس في اللغة العبرية اي صيغة كلام بالجمع للتفخيم او التعظيم ، وهذا ما قضينا به صفحات طويلة الان يحاول المسلمون ان يأتوا بما يعتقدونه دليلا على ما يقولونه ولم يفلحوا حتى الان .

تحياتي واحترامي .


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 نوفمبر 2009)

محبة مريم قال:


> *ممكن تشرح لنا ماذا تقصد بلغوياً؟؟؟*
> 
> *وهل تنكر ما ورد في  المعلومة الموثقة  التالية ؟؟؟*
> 
> *هي[font=&quot]([/font]* *אדן אדון[font=&quot] - **âdôn âdôn,[font=&quot] - لأدوناي - [/font]adonai[font=&quot] )، من لقب ( آدون – [/font]אדן[font=&quot] – [/font]adon[font=&quot] ) في العبرية، وتعني ( رب – سيّد - [/font]lord[font=&quot] )، وجمعها ( آدونيم – [/font]adonim[font=&quot] – أرباب - [/font]lords[font=&quot] )، وتستخدم كجمع تعظيم للمفرد[/font](9)[font=&quot].[/font]*[/font]



*ممكن اكيد

بصى هاتلكم بالبلدى عشان واضح انك مش عايزة كلام علمى بحت فى الأول

ماشى

بصى

لغويا يعنى مافيش حاجة اسمها انى اجيب اسم واجيب الجمع بتاعه بغرض انى اعظم الشخص دة فى العبرى

لو وصلت قولى لى ؟؟



اما عن المعلومة 
المعلومة فى اعلى درجات الصحة وانا متمسك بها اكثر منكى انتى

والمشلكة انك تريها تقول ما تقولين وهذا خطأ كبير سوف اشرحه

بصى

فرقى بين حاجتين

ان الكلمة فى حد ذاتها فيها تعظيم
وبين
ان اليهود جعلوها للتعظيم

الحالة الأولى دى مش موجودة نهائيا

اما الحلة الثانية هى اللى فيها الكلام كله

بصى
بالبلدى كدة

هم مش عايزين ينطقوا اسم " يهوة " او " الوه " فى لغتهم كل شوية فقاموا عملوا اية

قالوا تعالوا نشوف اسم تانى لله 
وقعدوا يدوروا

قالوا نسمى موسى ؟ قالوا لا 
طيب ينفع فرعون ؟ قالوا لا 

طيب ينفع  ........ ؟ لا 
طيب ينفع  ........ ؟ لا 
طيب ينفع  ........ ؟ لا 
طيب ينفع  ........ ؟ لا 
طيب ينفع  ........ ؟ لا 
طيب ينفع  ........ ؟ لا 
( طبعا انا بتكلم بعامية العامية )
طيب طالما الهنا اعظم اليه نسميه بأسم اعظم رتبه فى المملكة
طيب اللى هى اية ؟؟؟

اللى هى الملك ؟
طيب الملك دة لقبه ايه ؟؟

ادون
طيب 
كدة فى مصيبة كبيرة جدا

اية هى  ؟؟

اننا خلينا اسم الله اللى احنا اصلا عايزين نعظمه خليناه كل الناس تنطقه لأن دة اسم الملك او ارباب المدينة ( الملوك )

طيب نعمل اية ؟؟؟

قالوا طالما ان اسم الله فى العهد القديم هو ( الوهيم ) بإضافه المقطع ( يم ) قالوا نضيفها ( فأصبح ( ادون يم ) = ( ادونيم )

يبقى اية التعظيم اللى هنا ؟؟

عظموا هم الله عن طريق تفريق اسمه فقط عن سائر الملوك

( يعنى التعظيم مش فى اللغة نفسها لا دا فى الوضع بين الملوك الأرضيين والله )

ولكن التفريق بإيه بالرجوع الى اسم الله الأول اللى هو ( الوهيم )

فهمتى اى حاجة من الكلام دة
*​


----------



## محبة مريم (29 نوفمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> الاخت الفاضلة محبة مريم
> 
> انظرى الان الى محاولاتك الكذب على ماجاء في الموقع صراحة وامام اعيننا .
> فالموقع يقول (المقطع - يم - في العبري صيغة الجمع )
> ...




أشكرك  نيو مان على أسلوبك  المهذب ...

أنتم أدرى بما قاله الموقع ..وما ذكر فيه

انا قصدت صيغة الجمع بقصد التفخيم والتعظيم ولم أقصد صيغة تفخيم...والقارئ لهذا الموضوع يعرف قصدي بوضوح
لانه من المعروف أن صيغة الجمع أو كما هو في اللغة العربية ضمائر الجمع ليس لها معنا إلا بارتباطها بباقي الكلمات فإذا قلت نا أو ني أو  أي ضمير نصل أو منفصل فلا يفهم القصد إلى من سياق الحديث ومن المعروف أنها تستخدم أحياناً للتعدد وأحياناً للتعظيم أو التبجيل أو التفخيم

وإذا كذبت عليكم ...سامحوني 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










> الاجابة ان الكلام بصيغة الجمع يشير الى العدد وليس الى التفخيم .
> 
> اتمنى ان تكون الاجابة واضحة ولا داعي للكذب المتعمد على
> 
> ...


 
احترم إجابتك سواءً كانت مقنعه أم غير مقنعة فلست أنا من يحكم عليها ...

وبالنسبة لعدم وجود صيغ جمع تفيد التعظيم أو التفخيم (( لله عز وجل) في اللغة العبرية أو لغات الكتاب المقدس بشكل عام ... فلنترك الوثائق والأدلة والبراهين  تجيب.

أنار الله قلوبكم بنور الإيمان


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 نوفمبر 2009)

محبة مريم قال:


> وبالنسبة لعدم وجود صيغ جمع تفيد التعظيم أو التفخيم (( لله عز وجل) في اللغة العبرية أو لغات الكتاب المقدس بشكل عام ... فلنترك الوثائق والأدلة والبراهين تجيب.
> 
> أنار الله قلوبكم بنور الإيمان


 
هذا ما نناقشه هنا ونطلب ان يأتي احد باي ادلة من الكتاب المقدس او وثائق تاريخية تقول ان هناك ملك او شخص ذو مكانة تكلم بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم ،اما كلام الله فانه اعلن عن نفسه واحد في ثالوث والكلام بصيغة الجمع راجع للثالوث .

سلام الله معك ليعطيك فهما وحكمة 
اذا كنت فعلا باحثة عن الحق ونور الايمان .


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

تسجيل متابعة
و نلتقى غدا إن شاء الله
نترككم فى رعاية الله و حفظه
و هدانا الله و إياكم للحق


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *ممكن اكيد*​
> 
> *بصى هاتلكم بالبلدى عشان واضح انك مش عايزة كلام علمى بحت فى الأول*​
> *ماشى*​
> ...


 
النقطة الأولى

نفهم من كلامك أن كلمة أدونيم لم تطلق إلا على الله عز وجل فى العبرية ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 نوفمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> النقطة الأولى
> 
> نفهم من كلامك أن كلمة أدونيم لم تطلق إلا على الله عز وجل فى العبرية ؟


 

نفهم منها نفس ما قلناه سابقا: 

(يم) اداة الجمع العبري تعبر عن متكلمين بالجمع او واحد يتكلم نيابة عن مجموعة ، واذا جاءت في كلام الله ، فهو الله الواحد مثلث الاقانيم.


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> الم يكن طلبك اثبات ان الكلام بصيغة الجمع كان للملوك الاخرين مع الملك ارتحشستا او مشيرين الملك ارتحشستا ؟؟
> 
> اين ردك على الدليل الذي وضعناه ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 

الصديق الفاضل نيومان
كنت قد طلبت منك عبارة واحدة صريحة من الكتاب المقدس تقول أن الرسالة مرسلة لأى شخص آخر مع أرتخششتا الملك
فكان ردك

اقرأ معي من العدد 5

5واستأجروا ضدّهم مشيرين ليبطلوا مشورتهم كل ايام كورش ملك فارس وحتى ملك داريوس ملك فارس6 وفي ملك احشويروش في ابتداء ملكه كتبوا شكوى على سكان يهوذا واورشليم.7 وفي ايام ارتحششتا كتب بشلام ومثرداث وطبئيل وسائر رفقائهم الى ارتحششتا ملك فارس.وكتابة الرسالة مكتوبة بالارامية ومترجمة بالارامية.


طيب نقراها واحدة واحدة يا نيومان لنرى هل كلامك مقنع بالفعل أم لا ؟
العدد 5 
واستأجروا ضدّهم مشيرين ليبطلوا مشورتهم كل ايام كورش ملك فارس وحتى ملك داريوس ملك فارس

هل توجد أى إشارة للرسالة ؟
هل توجد إشارة فى الجملة لأن الرسالة مرسلة إلى داريوس أو كورش ؟ لا
و الأدهى و الأمر أن سياق الجملة يوضح أن كورش حكم فى زمن ثم حكم داريوس فارس أيضا فى زمن لاحق
و بالتالى يستحيل إرسال نفس الرسالة لكليهما
لأن كلاهما كان يحكم فارس و فى زمن مختلف
النتيجة العدد 5 ليس له علاقة بموضوع الرسالة إطلاقا
نقرأ العدد 6
 وفي ملك احشويروش في ابتداء ملكه كتبوا شكوى على سكان يهوذا واورشليم

جميل هنا نجد أنهم كتبوا رسالة لأحشويروش
لكن هل هى نفس الرسالة التى كتبوها إلى أرتخششتا ؟
هل قرأت
وفي ملك احشويروش 
وفي ملك احشويروش 
وفي ملك احشويروش 

قارن صديقي بالعدد 7
وفي ايام ارتحششتا كتب بشلام ومثرداث وطبئيل وسائر رفقائهم الى ارتحششتا ملك فارس.وكتابة الرسالة مكتوبة بالارامية ومترجمة بالارامية.
هل قرأت
وفي ايام ارتحششتا 
وفي ايام ارتحششتا 
وفي ايام ارتحششتا 

من السياق نفهم أن أحشيروش حكم فى زمن و حكم أرتحششتا فى زمن لاحق
مش مصدقنى ؟
نقرأ تفسير الأب أنطونيوس فكرى معا
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Ezra/4

(5) *إستأجروا ضدهم مشيرين* = فى ديوان الملك وقصره ومن مشيريه. وهؤلاء المشيرين المرتشين إستطاعوا فى أيام قمبيز إبن كورش أن يقنعوه بإصدار أمر بوقف البناء وتوقف فعلاً *حتى ملك داريوس.*
فى الآيات 7، 6، 5 اسماء ثلاث ملوك غير كورش:-
آية 7:- أ*رتحشستا* = هو قمبيز الذى نجحت مساعى الأعداء فى إقناعه بأن يصدر مرسوماً بوقف البناء فى الهيكل
آية 5:- *داريوس* = هو داريوس هستاسب الذى أمر بإعادة البناء (هو ملك بعد أرتحشستا)
آية 6:- *أحشوير**ش* = ملك بعد داريوس هستاسب كتبوا شكوى فى أيامه ضد اليهود 


فأنت تريد أن توحى إلينا أن العدد 5 و 6 يدلان على أن الرسالة المرسلة لأرتحششتا أيضا هى نفسها أرسلت لكل من
كورش 
أحشيروش
داريوس
لكن للأسف استدلالك غير صحيح لأن هؤلاء الملوك جميعا حكموا فى أزمنة مختلفة و إن كانت متوالية و الدليل
أولا
من سياق الآيات
ثانيا
من تفسير الأب أنطونيوس فكرى
و بالتالى فمن المستحيل أن تكون الرسالة التى أرسلت لأرتحششتا فى العدد 7 هى نفسها التى أرسلت لأحشويروش  فى العدد 6 
سأحترمك بالفعل يا نيومان إن كانت لديك الشجاعة الأدبية للإعتراف بخطئك فى الاستدلال
يتبع


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 نوفمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> النقطة الأولى
> 
> نفهم من كلامك أن كلمة أدونيم لم تطلق إلا على الله عز وجل فى العبرية ؟




*هل نحن هنا لنفسر الماء بعد جهد بالماء ؟؟؟؟

ألم نتكلم فى صفحات هذا عددها وتأتى انت لتعيد نفس  السؤال مرة أخرى

لما انت بتسأل عن الجمع امال احنا بنتكلم على اية من اسبوعين ؟؟

رجاء التركيز*​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> وورد ايضا ان الملك له كبار مستشارين وعددهم سبعة فلماذا تغاضيت عن هذا الاثبات ؟؟​
> ( من اجل انك مرسل *من قبل الملك ومشيريه السبعة* لاجل السؤال عن يهوذا واورشليم حسب شريعة الهك التي بيدك)
> (عزرا 7 : 14) ​
> اذا كان الملك في مقام الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم ، فهل يتصاغر لكي يشارك معه مستشاريه ، ام انه يتكلم بالجمع لان معه مستشاريه السبعة ؟؟؟​


 
الصديق العزيز نيومان
ما هو الدليل أصلا ؟
للملك سبع مستشارون 
و حينما يريد الملك إصدار قرار فإنه يشاورهم فيه
ما المشكلة ؟
لكن هل الشعوب التى أرسلت الرسالة لأرتحششتا أرسلتها له وحده
أم أرسلتها له و لمستشاريه السبعة
الشعوب أرسلت الرسالة للملك
و ليس للملك و لمستشاريه السبعة
ما الدليل ؟ 
بينى و بينك نص الرسالة
نقرأ سويا
من سفر عزرا إصحاح 4
11 وَهَذَا نَصُّ الرِّسَالَةِ الَّتِي رَفَعُوهَا إِلَى أَرْتَحْشَشْتَا الْمَلِكِ
هل الكتاب المقدس يقول رفعوها إلى
أرتحششتا الملك
أم
أرتحششتا الملك و مستشاريه السبعة
نبدأ الرسالة
مِن عَبِيدِكَ الرَّعَايَا الْمُقِيمِينَ فِي عَبْرِ نَهْرِ الْفُرَاتِ، 
من عبيدك أم من عبيدكم ؟
هل الخطاب موجه لشص واحد أم لعدة أشخاص ؟
هل للملك أم للملك و مستشاريه السبعة ؟
نتابع
لِيَعْلَمِ الْمَلِكُ أَنَّ الْيَهُودَ الَّذِينَ وَفَدُوا عَلَيْنَا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، 
هل الخطاب موجه للملك أم للملك و مستشاريه ؟
هل قالوا ليعلم الملك أم ليعلم الملك و مستشاريه ؟
هل قالوا من عندك أم من عندكم ؟
نتابع
 فَلْيُحَطِ الْمَلِكُ عِلْماً 
هل قالوا ليحط الملك أم ليحط الملك ز مستشاريه ؟
وَنَحْنُ نُحَذِّرُ الْمَلِكَ 
هل قالوا نُحَذِّرُ الْمَلِكَ  أم نُحَذِّرُ الْمَلِكَ و مستشاريه السبعة ؟
فمن الواضح من سياق الكلام أن الخطاب للرسالة موجه للملك فحسب و ليس للملك و مشيريه السبعة ؟
فكيف يحق لك يا عزيزي أن تعتبر أن الرسالة موجهة للمشيرين السبعة و لم يوجه إليهم حرف من الخطاب و لا كلمة ؟
و أضع نص الرسالة بالكامل ليتأكد جميع القراء أن الرسالة موجهة للملك فحسب و أن الخطاب كله موجه للملك فحسب
نص الرسالة
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=ﻋﺰﺭﺍ+4&version=ALAB

11 وَهَذَا نَصُّ الرِّسَالَةِ الَّتِي رَفَعُوهَا إِلَى أَرْتَحْشَشْتَا الْمَلِكِ: «مِن عَبِيدِكَ الرَّعَايَا الْمُقِيمِينَ فِي عَبْرِ نَهْرِ الْفُرَاتِ، 

 12 لِيَعْلَمِ الْمَلِكُ أَنَّ الْيَهُودَ الَّذِينَ وَفَدُوا عَلَيْنَا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، جَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَانْهَمَكُوا فِي بِنَاءِ الْمَدِينَةِ الْمُتَمَرِّدَةِ الشِّرِّيرَةِ، وَقَدِ اسْتَكْمَلُوا بِنَاءَ أَسْوَارِهَا وَرَمَّمُوا أُسُسَهَا. 
 13 فَلْيُحَطِ الْمَلِكُ عِلْماً أَنَّهُ إِذَا تَمَّ بِنَاءُ هَذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ وَاسْتُكْمِلَتْ أَسْوَارُهَا، فَإِنَّ أَهْلَهَا لَنْ يُؤَدُّوا جِزْيَةً وَلاَ خَرَاجاً وَلاَ خَفَارَةً مِمَّا يُضِيرُ خَزِينَةَ قَصْرِ الْمَلِكِ. 
 14 وَمِنْ حَيْثُ أَنَّنَا نَقْتَاتُ مِنْ خَيْرِ الْمَلِكِ، فَلاَ يَلِيقُ بِنَا أَنْ نَرَى مَا يُصِيبُ الْمَلِكَ مِنْ ضَرَرٍ وَنَسْكُتَ عَنْهُ، لِذَلِكَ أَرْسَلْنَا نُبَلِّغُكَ، 
 15 لِكَيْ تُنَقِّبَ فِي سِجِلاَتِ تَوَارِيخِ آبَائِكَ فَتَتَبَيَّنَ أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْمَدِينَةَ كَانَتْ مَدِينَةً مُتَمَرِّدَةً أَضَرَّتْ بِالْمُلُوكِ وَالْبِلاَدِ وَعَصَتْ مُنْذُ الأَيَّامِ الْقَدِيمَةِ، لِذَلِكَ حَلَّ بِهَا الْخَرَابُ.  16 وَنَحْنُ نُحَذِّرُ الْمَلِكَ أَنَّهُ إِذَا أُعِيدَ بِنَاءُ هَذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ، وَاسْتُكْمِلَتْ أَسْوَارُهَا، فَإِنَّكَ تَفْقِدُ كُلَّ مَا تَمْلِكُ عَلَيْهِ فِي عَبْرِ نَهْرِ الْفُرَاتِ». 

طب نقرأ الرد

*الآيات 17-22:-** فارسل الملك جوابا الى رحوم صاحب القضاء وشمشاي الكاتب وسائر رفقائهما الساكنين في السامرة وباقي الذين في عبر النهر سلام الى اخره. الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا قد قرئت بوضوح امامي. وقد خرج من عندي امر ففتشوا ووجد ان هذه المدينة منذ الايام القديمة تقوم على الملوك وقد جرى فيها تمرد وعصيان. وقد كان ملوك مقتدرون على اورشليم وتسلطوا على جميع عبر النهر وقد اعطوا جزية وخراجا وخفارة. فالان اخرجوا امرا بتوقيف اولئك الرجال فلا تبنى هذه المدينة حتى يصدر مني امر. فاحذروا من ان تقصروا عن عمل ذلك لماذا يكثر الضرر لخسارة الملوك. *
*النص منقول ن تفسير الأب أنطونيوس*

*اقرأ إن شئت*
* الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا قد قرئت بوضوح امامي*
*مرة أخرى*
*أنتظر الإجابة من سياق الرسالة*
*لمن أرسلت الرسالة للملك أم للملك و المشيرين ؟*
*و على من يعود الضمير فى إلينا ؟*


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مرة أخرى نكرر


محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الصديق الفاضل نيومان
> 
> أولا
> لا يوجد نص صريح فى الكتاب المقدس يقول أن الرسالة كانت مرسلة للملك و الملوك الآخرين
> ...


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

و أخيرا
The New John Gill Exposition of the Entire Bible

*Ezra 4:18* 
*The letter which ye sent unto us*

The plural number is used, being now become courtly for kings thus to speak of themselves

http://www.studylight.org/com/geb/view.cgi?book=ezr&chapter=004&verse=018

أترك لكم ترجمة النص السابق مشكورين


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> و أخيرا
> the new john gill exposition of the entire bible
> 
> *ezra 4:18*
> ...



*طيب
ابدأ من الأخر للأول

نبدأ

ممكن تترجم النص دة لو سمحت وتحط التركمة وتكبرها لأكبر درجة ؟
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*ليك وعد منى بأربع هدايا فى الكلام اللى انت قولته دة

ولكن كلوا بأوانه ؟
*


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*بخصوص ترجمة النص*


نأتى مرة أخرى لنص اتهمنى فيه الصديق الفاضل نيومان بعدم الأمانة عند ترجمته
النص هو
نقلا عن تفسير
Jamieson, Fausset, Brown *Commentary* 
لسفر أشعياء إصحاح 6 العدد 8
8 وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ يَقُولُ: «مَنْ أُرْسِلُ، وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا؟» عِنْدَئِذٍ قُلْتُ: «هَا أَنَا أَرْسِلْنِي». 

*8. I . . . us*--The change of number indicates the Trinity (compare Genesis 1:26, 11:7). Though not a sure _argument_ for the doctrine, for the _plural may_ indicate merely majesty, it _accords_ with that truth proved elsewhere.
الترجمة
أنا...نحن التغير فى العدد يدل على التثليث (قارن بالتكوين 1:26 و 11:7 ) بالرغم من أنها ليست دليلا أكيدا للعقيدة لأن الجمع قد يدل على مجرد التفخيم و التعظيم و لكنها تتفق مع تلك الحقيقة المثبتة
الرابط 
http://www.searchgodsword.org/com/jfb/view.cgi?book=isa&chapter=006


و قد ترجمه صديقى نيومان إلى
انا ... نحن ، تغيير العدد في المتكلم ، يشير الى الثالوث ، قارن ( تكوين 1: 26 ) و (11: 7) ، بالرغم من ان الجدل حولها بأنها لا تؤكد المعتقد ، بالقول ان الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم ، ولكنه يظهر في اماكن اخرى تثبت هذا الحق في اماكن كثيرة .


و نلاحظ أن الفاضل نيومان غير المعنى فى الجملة التالية
بالرغم من أنها ليست دليلا أكيدا للعقيدة لأن الجمع قد يدل على مجرد التفخيم و التعظيم
إلى
 بالرغم من ان الجدل حولها بأنها لا تؤكد المعتقد ، بالقول ان الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم 
فنقلت الترجمة من أحد مواقع الترجمة الفورية فكانت
*أنا. . . لنا -- ويشير إلى تغيير عدد من الثالوث (قارن سفر التكوين 1:26 ، 11:7). رغم انها ليست حجة للتأكد من المذهب ، من أجل الجمع قد يدل على مجرد جلاله ، فإنه يتفق مع الحقيقة التي ثبت في مكان آخر *


و وضع لنا الصديق الفاضل مولكا رابط آخر للترجمة
http://translate.google.com.eg/?hl=ar&tab=wT#


فكانت الترجمة مرة أخرى
أنا. . . لنا -- ويشير إلى تغيير عدد من الثالوث (قارن سفر التكوين 1:26 ، 11:7). رغم انها ليست حجة للتأكد من المذهب ، من أجل الجمع قد يدل على مجرد جلاله ، فإنه يتفق مع الحقيقة التي ثبت في مكان آخر .


الآن لنقرأ معا
رغم انها ليست حجة للتأكد من المذهب 
رغم انها ليست حجة للتأكد من المذهب 
رغم انها ليست حجة للتأكد من المذهب 


و قد ترجمتها أنا إلى
بالرغم من أنها ليست دليلا أكيدا للعقيدة 

و ترجمها نيومان إلى
 بالرغم من ان الجدل حولها بأنها لا تؤكد المعتقد


و لا يخفى أى الترجمتين أدق
و لنسأل بعضنا
لم قال المفسر المسيحي المؤمن بعقيدة التثليث أن استخدام ضمير الجمع ليس دليلا أكيدا أو حجة للتأكد من التثليث ؟
نترك الإجابة للمفسر
for the _plural may_ indicate merely majesty

و التى ترجمتها أنا إلى
لأن الجمع قد يدل على مجرد التفخيم و التعظيم

و ترجمها الفاضل نيومان إلى
 بالقول ان الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم 
و نلاحظ أن نيومان أدخل كلمة القول فى الترجمة على الرغم من عدم وجودها فى النص الانجليزى ليوحى لنا أن جملة ( الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم ) ليست من قول المفسر
و كلمة القول غير موجودة فى ترجمات مواقع الترجمة الفورية لأنها ليس لها وجود فى النص الانجليزي
*من أجل الجمع قد يدل على مجرد جلاله *


*جميل*
*نناقش مرة أخرى معنى الكلام*
*المفسر يقول إن استخدام ضمير الجمع فى لنا فى سفر أشعياء إصحاح 6 عدد 8*
وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ يَقُولُ: «مَنْ أُرْسِلُ، وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا؟» عِنْدَئِذٍ قُلْتُ: «هَا أَنَا أَرْسِلْنِي
فى كلمة من أجلنا يدل على التثليث
لم أنكر و لم أقل أن المفسر يقول أنها لا تفيد التثليث
و لكن المفسر يقول

Though not a sure _argument_ for the doctrine, for the _plural may_ indicate merely majesty

بالرغم من أنها ليست دليلا قاطعا على التثليث
بالرغم من أنها ليست دليلا قاطعا على التثليث
بالرغم من أنها ليست دليلا قاطعا على التثليث

فالمفسر يرى أنها إشارة للتثليث و لكن ليست دليلا قاطعا لعقيدة التثليث
و طبعا هناك فرق بين الإشارة و الدليل القاطع
لم ليست دليلا قاطعا ؟
لأن الجمع قد يكون لمجرد التفخيم و التعظيم
لأن الجمع قد يكون لمجرد التفخيم و التعظيم
لأن الجمع قد يكون لمجرد التفخيم و التعظيم

جميل
لم يرجح المفسر أن استخدام الجمع إشارة للتثليث و ليست لمجرد التفخيم ؟
it _accords_ with that truth proved elsewhere

و لكنها تتفق مع الحقيقة (يقصد عقيدة التثليث ) المثبتة فى أماكن أخرى
فالتثليث مثبت طبقا للمفسر فى أماكن أخرى فى الكتاب المقدس
لكن
استخدام ضمير الجمع فى من أجلنا إشارة للثليث
و ليس دليلا قاطعا لأن الجمع قد يكون لمجرد التفخيم

طبقا لكلام المفسر المسيحى المعتنق لعقيدة التثليث
لا يمكن أن يكون تكلم الله عز و جل بضمير الجمع فى العهد القديم حجة أكيدة لعقيدة التثليث لأن الجمع قد يكون لمجرد التفخيم فحسب
و لكن التكلم بضميرالجمع إشارة للتثليث فعقيدة التثليث مثبتة فى أماكن أخرى من الكتاب المقدس

و بالتالى أرى أن نترك قضية التكلم بالجمع فى العهد القديم لأنها ليست sure argument أو دليلا أكيدا أو حجة للتأكد من عقيدة التثليث طبقا لمفسريكم لأن الجمع قد يكون لمجرد التفخيم
و ننتقل لمناقشة دليل قاطع من العهد القديم على عقيدة التثليث
و ربنا يفتح قلوبكم لكلامى
و نأسف على الإطالة
لكن رجاء اقرأوا المشاركة حرفا حرفا لأهميتها


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
نؤجل الكلام عن مغزى السؤال فيما بعد
احتراما لطلب الصديق العزيز نيومان


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*
*
* الترجمة *
 *أنا. . . لنا -- ويشير إلى تغيير عدد من الثالوث (قارن سفر التكوين 1:26 ، 11:7). رغم انها ليست حجة للتأكد من المذهب ، من أجل الجمع قد يدل على مجرد جلاله ، فإنه يتفق مع الحقيقة التي ثبت في مكان آخر*

 * حقا ان هذة الترجمة تلخص ما قلناه منذ البداية بصورة واضحة جدا ودعونى افند ما قيل فيها*

 
*سـ1: ما معنى ( أنا ... لنا ) ... ؟؟؟؟؟*
 *سـ2: ما معنى " يشير الى الثالوث " ؟؟؟؟*
*سـ3: ما معنى " ليست حجة للتأكد من المذهب " ؟؟*
*سـ4: على من يعود الضمير ( جلاله ) ؟؟؟*
*سـ5: ما معنى " الحقيقة التى تبت فى مكان آخر " ؟*



* جــ1 : يدل هنا على الثالوث بشكل ملفت للنظر وانه ليس تعددا ابدا لأنه فى نفس العدد الواحد يتكم الله بصيغة المفرد والجمع فى نفس العدد الواحد *

* جـ2 : المعنى انه فعل يشير الى الثالوث والى هنا تنتهى شبهتك تماما فى هذة النقطة حتى انه الموقع الذى استشهدت به قد قال ان هذة الآية تشير الى لاثالوث وهى الأية التى انت تتكلم فيها .*

* جـ3 : معناها كمل قلنا سابقا ان الثالوث موجود فى العهد القديم ولكنه ليس واضح الوضوح الكلى كما فى العهد الجديد وايضا يفسر لك عزيزى محب المسيح سؤالك السابق عن عدم فهم اليهود للثالوث بشكل واضح من هذة الكلمة بالذات .*

* جـ4 : يعود على الله اى ان اللخ هو واحد وثالوث فى نفس الوقت ولا يوجد اى اختلاف حول هذا .*

* جـ5 : الحقيقة هى التى اعلنها العهد الجديد وهى الثالوث القدوس والمكان الآخر هو العهد الجديد حيث فيه باتت عقيدة الثالوث كنور الشمس فى عز الظهر ولم يبقى انسانا لا يراها على الأطلاق .*

* اتمنى ان يكون شرحى وافى شافى*


*شكرا لك اخى نيو مان*
* واخى محب المسيح ( ليتك تحبه )*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح 

لاحظ انني اولا قلت لك جزئية هامة لم تقم بالرد عليها حتى الان ، اكررها مرة اخرى .

لايمكن ان يكون كلام الملك ارتحشستا هنا بالجمع صيغة التفخيم ، لانه قام بارسال رسالة اخرى قال في مطلعها :

(من ارتحشستا ملك الملوك الى عزرا الكاهن كاتب شريعة اله السماء الكامل الى آخره13 قد صدر مني أمر ان كل من اراد في ملكي من شعب اسرائيل وكهنته واللاويين ان يرجع الى اورشليم معك فليرجع.)
(عزرا 7: 12 - 13)

*اذا كان الكلام بصيغة الجمع هو صيغة الكلام للتفخيم والتعظيم ، لكان هذا المقام يستوجب ان يكون الكلام بهذه الصيغة . ولكن الملك ارتحشستا يقول ( الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا ، قد قرئت بوضوح امامي ) اي انه يتكلم بصيغة الجمع في ان الرسالة ارسلت لمجموعة ، ولكنه يتكلم بصيغة المفرد عندما يقول ( قرئت امامي ) *

*اذا عندما قال ( الرسالة ارسلتموها الينا ) هو يتكلم عن مجموعة .*

*هناك 3 تفسيرات لهذه المجموعة ، سأتناولهم واحدا تلو الآخر .*

*المجموعة الاولى : انه يقصد الملوك الذين حكموا فارس ، واستمرت الرسالة التي تطالب بايقاف اليهود عن بناء اورشليم من كورش الى ارتحشستا (وسآتي لشرح ذلك ) *

*المجموعة الثانية : انه يقصد الملوك المحيطين به في البلاد المجاورة ، والذين قام بوضعهم ملوكا على بلدانهم ( بوصفه ملك الملوك عليهم ) وتم ارسال لهم صورا من هذه الرسالة ( وسآتي لشرح ذلك ) *

*المجموعة الثالثة : انه يقصد نفسه والمشيرين السبعة الذين معه ( وسآتي لشرح ذلك ) *


و نبدأ في الرد على كلامك ، وعرض الشرح بالتوالي :




محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الصديق الفاضل نيومان
> كنت قد طلبت منك عبارة واحدة صريحة من الكتاب المقدس تقول أن الرسالة مرسلة لأى شخص آخر مع أرتخششتا الملك
> فكان ردك
> 
> ...


 
قمت يا عزيزي بافتراض خاطيء قادك الى نتيجة واستنتاج خاطيء ايضا .

فانا اعلم ان اسماء الملوك هم ملوك متتابعين على ( فارس ) كما ترى في النص . 

ولكن هل هذا يمنع ان يكون ( ارتحشستا ) يتكلم بصيغة الجمع ( الرسالة التي ارسلت الينا ) يقصد نفسه والملوك السابقين ؟؟

بالطبع ، من الممكن جدا ان يكون المقصود هو ( المجموعة الاولى ) اي يتكلم بصيغة الجمع عن نفسه وعن الملوك السابقين له .

للآسباب الآتية :

اولا : جاء في الاصحاح ان الشكاوي كانت متوالية من ايام كورش الملك الى ارتحشستا الملك .

ثانيا : جاء في نص الرسالة التي ارسلوها للملك ، مطالبته بالرجوع الى ارشيف المملكة لمراجعة الرسائل السابقة التي ارسلوها كشكوي عن اليهود في اورشليم :

(والآن بما اننا نأكل ملح دار الملك ولا يليق بنا ان نرى ضرر الملك لذلك ارسلنا فاعلمنا الملك 15 لكي يفتش في سفر اخبار آبائك فتجد في سفر الاخبار وتعلم ان هذه المدينة مدينة عاصية ومضرّة للملوك والبلاد وقد عملوا عصيانا في وسطها منذ الايام القديمة لذلك أخربت هذه المدينة.)
(عزرا 4: 14 - 15) 

ولا بد ان يكون الملك ارتحشستا فتح الارشيف وطلب قراءة الرسائل السابقة للتأكد من صحة هذا الكلام . ولذلك عاد بالكلام عن ( نفس مضمون الرسالة الذي تكرر سابقا مع الملوك السابقين ) فيقول (الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا ) . فهو يتكلم عن نفسه والملوك السابقين .

حيث انه يقول انه بالفعل قام بقراءة الملفات السابقة :

(الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا قد قرئت بوضوح امامي.19 وقد خرج من عندي أمر ففتشوا ووجد ان هذه المدينة منذ الايام القديمة تقوم على الملوك وقد جرى فيها تمرد وعصيان.20 وقد كان ملوك مقتدرون على اورشليم وتسلطوا على جميع عبر النهر وقد أعطوا جزية وخراجا وخفارة.)
(عزرا 4: 18 - 20)






> من تفسير الأب أنطونيوس فكرى
> و بالتالى فمن المستحيل أن تكون الرسالة التى أرسلت لأرتحششتا فى العدد 7 هى نفسها التى أرسلت لأحشويروش فى العدد 6
> سأحترمك بالفعل يا نيومان إن كانت لديك الشجاعة الأدبية للإعتراف بخطئك فى الاستدلال


 
انت اذا تفترض انه لابد وان تكون الرسالة نفسها وكأنه طباعة بالكمبيوتر ، ولكن المعنى بكلمة الرسالة هنا هو ( مضمون الرسالة ) اي الامر بايقاف اليهود عن بناء الهكيل واورشليم مرة اخرى .

ولابد انك تتفق انه يمكن ان يكون لفظ (الرسالة) يمكن ان يطلق على المعنى وليس الحرف ، ولذلك يقال (الرسل الذين يأتون من الله يحملون الرسالة الى الناس) والمقصود هنا هو جوهر الرسالة وليس نص حرفها ، فان الله في كل مرة يرسل رسول بكلام مختلف ينقل نفس الرسالة الى الناس .

*اذا فهذا هو الرد على الجزئية الاولى ، من الممكن ان يكون المقصود بالقول ( الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا ، قد قرئت بوضوح امامي ) ، انه يقصد نفسه بالمفرد ، والملوك السابقين له بالجمع .*

*ومرة اخرى اختم بالقول : *

*لايمكن ان يكون الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم هنا ، لانه رجع وتكلم بالمفرد ، والمقام الذي نحتاج ان نسمع فيه الكلام بالجمع اذا كان للتفخيم ، هو قوله ( من ملك الملوك ) !!!!*

*واهدي اليك كلمتك :*
سأحترمك بالفعل إن كانت لديك الشجاعة الأدبية للإعتراف بخطئك فى الاستدلال .

يتبع ....


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الصديق العزيز نيومان





محب للمسيح7 قال:


> ما هو الدليل أصلا ؟
> للملك سبع مستشارون
> و حينما يريد الملك إصدار قرار فإنه يشاورهم فيه
> ما المشكلة ؟
> ...




الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح :

انت الان تحكم على الكتاب المقدس بعقلية القرآن وتفسيره !!!
ولان القرآن نزل منجما (اي مفرقا ) فانت تضطر الى تفسيره آية واحدة في المرة .

ولكن الكتاب المقدس ليس كذلك ،بل هو وحي متصل ، ونزل بترتيبه الذي تقرأه . 

وبالتالي فاذا سألتني عن اين للملك مستشارين سبعة وهل يسألهم في امور المملكة ، فدراستنا في الكتاب المقدس تعلمنا انني يمكن ان استنتج هذا من دراسة الكتاب وليس نص الآية .

اذا ، ورجوعا الى اجابة سؤالك ، اين للملك مستشارين سبعة ؟؟

من هذا النص :

(من ارتحشستا ملك الملوك الى عزرا الكاهن كاتب شريعة اله السماء الكامل الى آخره 13  قد صدر* مني* أمر ان كل من اراد في* ملكي* من شعب اسرائيل وكهنته واللاويين ان يرجع الى اورشليم معك فليرجع.14 من اجل انك مرسل من قبل الملك ومشيريه السبعة لاجل السؤال عن يهوذا واورشليم حسب شريعة الهك التي بيدك)
(عزرا 7: 12 - 14)

ومن هذه الفقرة الصغيرة نستطيع استخلاص عدة اجابات على اسئلتك ، منها على سبيل المثال :

اولا : الملك له مستشارين سبعة ( من الممكن ان تكون الرسالة التي وصلته اولا يكون كلامه بصيغة الجمع : ارسلتموها الينا ، يقصد هو ومستشاريه ) 

ثانيا : بالرغم من ان الملك يتكلم بصيغة ومقام تفخيم نفسه وتعظيمها لقوله ( ملك الملوك ) الا انه لم يستخدم الا ضمير المفرد في الرسالة كما ترى .

ثالثا : بالرغم من مقام التعظيم لنفسه الا انه يشرك مستشاريه السبعة في القول بان ( عزرا ) مرسل من الملك ومستشاريه السبع ، وهذا يوضح مدى تغلل مشيريه في اوامر ورسائل الملك الصادرة ، فكم بالحري الرسائل التي تأتيه . 

رابعا : في رد عزرا على هذه الرسالة شكره هو والمشيرين السبعة بل وكل رؤساء الملك المقتدرين .

(مبارك الرب اله آبائنا الذي جعل مثل هذا في قلب الملك لاجل تزيين بيت الرب الذي في اورشليم. 28 وقد بسط عليّ رحمة امام الملك ومشيريه وامام جميع رؤساء الملك المقتدرين.واما انا فقد تشددت حسب يد الرب الهي عليّ وجمعت من اسرائيل رؤساء ليصعدوا معي )
(عزرا 7: 27 - 28) 

فلماذا يذكر عزرا شكره لهؤلاء اذا لم يكن لهم مقام رفيع في المملكة ، وان الملك يتكلم بصيغة الجمع عن نفسه وعن مشيريه ؟؟

*وبهذا يكون هذا هو الرد على الافتراض الثاني ، ان الملك يتكلم عن نفسه وعن مشيريه ورؤسائه المقتدرين ، ولكن لا يمكن ان يكون الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم ، لان مقام التفخيم لم يستخدم فيه لغة الجمع .*

*يتبع ....*


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل : محب للمسيح 

قبل الرد على الترجمات ، اناقش معك هنا الاحتمال الثالث لكلام الملك بصيغة الجمع ، انه يقصد نفسه والملوك المحيطين به :



*(**كتب حينئذ رحوم صاحب القضاء وشمشاي الكاتب وسائر رفقائهما الدينيين والافرستكيين والطرفليين والافرسيين والاركويين والبابليين والشوشنيين والدهويين والعيلاميين10 وسائر الامم الذين سباهم أسنفّر العظيم الشريف واسكنهم مدن السامرة وسائر الذين في عبر النهر والى آخره.11 هذه صورة الرسالة التي ارسلوها اليه الى ارتحششتا الملك **عبيدك القوم الذين في عبر النهر الى آخره*.12  ليعلم الملك ان اليهود الذين صعدوا من عندك الينا قد أتوا الى اورشليم ويبنون المدينة العاصية الردية وقد اكملوا اسوارها ورمموا أسسها.13 ليكن الآن معلوما لدى الملك انه اذا بنيت هذه المدينة وأكملت اسوارها لا يؤدون جزية ولا خراجا ولا خفارة فاخيرا تضر الملوك.14 والآن بما اننا نأكل ملح دار الملك ولا يليق بنا ان نرى ضرر الملك لذلك ارسلنا فاعلمنا الملك 15 لكي يفتش في سفر اخبار آبائك فتجد في سفر الاخبار وتعلم ان هذه المدينة مدينة عاصية ومضرّة للملوك والبلاد وقد عملوا عصيانا في وسطها منذ الايا م القديمة لذلك أخربت هذه المدينة. 16 ونحن نعلم الملك انه اذا بنيت هذه المدينة وأكملت اسوارها لا يكون لك عند ذلك نصيب في عبر النهر 17 *فارسل الملك جوابا الى رحوم صاحب القضاء وشمشاي الكاتب وسائر رفقائهما الساكنين في السامرة وباقي الذين في عبر النهر.سلام الى آخره.* 18 الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا قد قرئت بوضوح امامي. 19 وقد خرج من عندي أمر ففتشوا ووجد ان هذه المدينة منذ الايام القديمة تقوم على الملوك وقد جرى فيها تمرد وعصيان. 20 وقد كان ملوك مقتدرون على اورشليم وتسلطوا على جميع عبر النهر وقد أعطوا جزية وخراجا وخفارة. 21 فالآن اخرجوا أمرا بتوقيف اولئك الرجال فلا تبنى هذه المدينة حتى يصدر مني أمر. 22 *فاحذروا من ان تقصروا عن عمل ذلك.لماذا يكثر الضرر لخسارة الملوك*.)
(عزرا 4: 9 - 21)

يتضح من القراءة السابقة ، ان الذي كتب الرسالة هو (رحوم صاحب القضاء وشمساي الكاتب ) ولكنها نسبت الى عدد من الشعوب والامم ، وبالطبع فأن هذه الشعوب لم يشتركوا في كتابة الرسالة مع رحوم ( لايمكن ) ولكن كونه كتب ( صورة للملك ) (عدد 11) فلا بد وان هناك صور اخرى تم ارسالها الى ملوك الامم والقبائل والشعوب الذين اشتركوا في الرسالة .

هذا امر متعارف عليه وطبيعي ان يتم ارسال صورة من الرسالة الى كل من يهمه الامر داخلها .

ولهذا قال الملك (الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا ) يقصد هو والملوك الذين حوله .

يؤكد هذا الفهم ، ان رد الملك لم يكن لرحوم وشمساي فقط ، بل نقرأ في العدد (17) بل الى رفقائهم  والذين في عبر النهر ( الذين قاموا باستلام صورة من الرسالة الشكوي)  والا ، فما هو المعنى من ارسال الملك ردا الى كل هؤلاء ان لم تكن وصلتهم صور من الرسالة ، حيث انه من المستحيل ان يكونوا كلهم قد اجتمعوا في مكان واحد لكتابة الرسالة الاصلية ؟؟؟؟

واخيرا نقرأ ان الملك يهمه مصلحة ( الملوك ) في العدد (22) ، فمن هم الملوك المقصودون هنا ان لم يكونوا ملوك الشعوب والامم التي تحيط باورشليم وتم اخطارهم بالامر في الرسالة التي ارسلت اليهم والى ارتحشستا ، فقال ( الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا ) ؟؟؟

الى هنا ينتهي الرد وشرح الاحتمال الثالث ( ان الكلام بصيغة الجمع اي الملك ارتحشستا والملوك المحيطين بمملكته وتم ارسال صور من نفس الرسالة لهم .) 

في المداخلة القادمة ساقوم بالرد على موضوع الجملة والاختلاف على ترجمتها وفهمها .


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: بخصوص ترجمة النص*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> نأتى مرة أخرى لنص اتهمنى فيه الصديق الفاضل نيومان بعدم الأمانة عند ترجمته
> النص هو
> نقلا عن تفسير
> Jamieson, Fausset, Brown *Commentary*
> ...


 
المشكلة يا عزيزي انني قدمت مداخلتين للرد على هذه الجزئية ،وانت اكتفيت بقراءة واحدة فقط .

واليك الرد على كلامك مرة اخرى وارجو الانتباه اليه جيدا .


الترجمة بحسب موقع جوجل 

http://translate.google.com.eg/?hl=ar&tab=wT#



أنا. . . لنا -- ويشير إلى تغيير عدد من الثالوث (قارن سفر التكوين 1:26 ، 11:7). رغم انها ليست حجة للتأكد من المذهب ، من أجل الجمع قد يدل على مجرد جلاله ، فإنه يتفق مع الحقيقة التي ثبت في مكان آخر .




التعقيب :

اولا : انت ترجمت الفقرة كلها كجملة واحدة ، ولم تلتفت الى الجزء المائل انه ( جملة اعتراضية ) ويجب ترجمتها ككجملة اعتراضية وليست من بناء الجملة من اولها الى آخرها .

ثانيا : ما المقصود بقوله : فانه يتفق مع الحقيقة التي ثبتت في مكان آخر ؟؟

ما هي هذه (الحقيقة ) التي يقصدها كاتب الفقرة ؟؟

هل هي حقيقة ان الكلام بالجمع هو الثالوث ، ام ان الكلام بالجمع هو للتفخيم والتعظيم ؟؟؟


ثالثا : *المعنى المقصود واضح :*

*ان النص في (سفر اشعياء 6: 8) وحده ليس حجة للتأكد من حقيقة العقيدة بأن تغيير الكلام من المفرد الى الكلام بالجمع هو صيغة الكلام بالثالوث ، (جملة اعتراضية : من اجل ان الجمع قد يدل على مجرد التفخيم او التعظيم او الكلام بالجلالة ) ، فانه يتفق مع الحقيقة التي ثبتت في مكان آخر ، **راجع سفر التكوين ( 1: 26 و 7: 11 ) .* 

رابعا : انت تريد الوصول الى شيء لم يقله الكاتب ، فالكاتب لم يضع الاعتراض بأن الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم ، الا للرد عليه ودحضه ، فهو يريد الخلوص الى انه : بالرغم من النص ( اشعياء 6: 8) وحده ليس حجة على العقيدة ، لكنه استشهد بالنص من ( سفر التكوين 1: 16 و 7: 11)

النصوص الواردة في الفقرة هي كما يلي :

(ثم سمعت صوت السيد قائلا من ارسل ومن يذهب من اجلنا.فقلت هانذا ارسلني.)
(اشعياء 6: 8) 

(وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا. فيتسلطون على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى البهائم وعلى كل الارض وعلى جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض.)
(تكوين 1: 26) 

(هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم حتى لا يسمع بعضهم لسان بعض.)
(تكوين 11 : 7) 


الخلاصة : كاتب الفقرة ، يريد ان يريد ان يقول ، اذا قرأ واحد نص اشعياء وحده وقال انه ليس دليلا على صحة العقيدة ، بأن الكلام بالجمع هنا قد يكون للتفخيم ، فهو يرد عليه قائلا ، ان هناك استشهادات اخرى في الكتاب المقدس تؤيد القول ان الله الواحد يتكلم بصيغة الجمع لاثبات ما اسماه الحقيقة الموجودة في اماكن اخرى عديدة من الكتاب المقدس ، هذه الحقيقة مفادها ان الكلام بالجمع هو كلام الثالوث وليس التفخيم .

طلبت منك اكثر من مرة ، اذا كان كلامك صحيحا في ان الكاتب يقصد ان الكلام بالجمع هو للتفخيم ، ان تأتي بمثال واحد من الكتاب المقدس وضعه لشرح هذا المعنى ؟؟؟ ولازلت اطالبك من الموقع الذي اتيت به من الاقتباس ان تأتي باي شيء يقول فيه الكاتب ان الكلام بالجمع صيغة التفخيم .

اما ان يذكر الكاتب ( كجملة اعتراضية ) القول بان الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم ، لكي يرد عليه ويفنده ، فهذا واضح كالشمس لمن يريد ان يبحث عن الحقيقة ، لا ان يلفقها ويلوي عنق الكلمات والمعاني .

في المداخلة القادمة ساضع الرد على طلبك بترجمة الفقرة الثانية ، ولنرى الى ماذا تشير ...

سلام الله معك .


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> و أخيرا
> The New John Gill Exposition of the Entire Bible
> 
> *Ezra 4:18*
> ...


 

اذا تركت لك الترجمة ، فهل ستترجمها 

الملك ، او الملوك ؟؟؟
وهل ستترجمها ، 
عن نفسه ، ام عن انفسهم ؟؟؟

انا افهم الفقرة تشرح الجملة قائلة :

الكلام بصيغة الجمع استخدم هنا ، لانه اصبح من التهذيب للملوك ان يتكلموا عن انفسهم .

courtly
تعني : مهذب ، مجامل ، كيّس 

 http://www.answers.com/main/ntquery?s=courtly

هل قرأت انها تعني تفخيم وتعظيم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا تفيد هذه الفقرة ان الكلام بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم ، اكثر من انها صيغة الملوك في الحديث عن انفسهم .... 
وهل قلنا غير ذلك ؟؟؟


الملوك يتكلمون بصيغة الجمع للحديث عن انفسهم .

وشرحت لك كيف ان هناك ثلاث احتمالات ليكون الملك ارتحشستا يتكلم بصيغة الجمع عن الملوك او المشيرين ورؤساء ملكه !!!!!


وفرضا ،، فرضا ،، فرضا ،، فرضا .........

انك تريد ان تقول انها تعني ان الكلام بالجمع صيغة التفخيم .

فان الفقرة تقول ( اصبح الان ....) فهل كان ذلك في السابق ؟؟؟

الان ( هو يتكلم عن سنة 520 ق. م ) فماذا عن قبل ذلك ؟؟؟
ماذا كان يعني الكلام بصيغة الجمع قبل هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟

**********

وفرضا ،، فرضا ،، فرضا ،، فرضا .........

انك تريد ان تقول انها تعني ان الكلام بالجمع صيغة التفخيم .

هل هذا يثبت ان الكلام ( بالعبرية ) بالجمع معناه صيغة التفخيم ؟؟؟

يبدو انه فاتك ان الكتاب المقدس ذكر ان الرسالة كانت للملك ( الفارسي ) وكانت باللغة الارامية ....

(وفي ايام ارتحششتا كتب بشلام ومثرداث وطبئيل وسائر رفقائهم الى ارتحششتا ملك فارس. وكتابة الرسالة مكتوبة بالارامية ومترجمة بالارامية.)
(عزرا 4: 7)

اذا كان الكلام بالجمع صيغة التفخيم ، فلماذا قال في نفس الجملة ( الرسالة التي ارسلتموها الينا ، قد قرئت بوضوح امامي ) 

اذا كان الجمع هنا للتفخيم والتعظيم ، اليس هذا هو مقام التفخيم . 

(من ارتحشستا ملك الملوك الى عزرا الكاهن كاتب شريعة اله السماء الكامل الى آخره 13 قد صدر مني أمر ان كل من اراد في ملكي من شعب اسرائيل وكهنته واللاويين ان يرجع الى اورشليم معك فليرجع.)
(عزرا 7: 12 - 13) 

!!!!!!!!!!


اختم بنصيحتك :

سأحترمك بالفعل إن كانت لديك الشجاعة الأدبية للإعتراف بخطئك فى الاستدلال .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 ديسمبر 2009)

اصبحت تجادل باسلوب عقيم جدا​


> أنا...نحن التغير فى العدد يدل على التثليث (قارن بالتكوين 1:26 و 11:7 ) بالرغم من أنها ليست دليلا أكيدا للعقيدة لأن الجمع قد يدل على مجرد التفخيم و التعظيم و لكنها تتفق مع تلك الحقيقة المثبتة


 

التفسير بيقول 

1- ان التغير فى العدد هو يدل على الثالوث ( ممتاز ) واداك كمان ايات هدية الجمع فيها للدلالة على الثالوث مثل

*Gen 1:26 ​*​وَقَالَ اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا، فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ، وَعَلَى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ، وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الأَرْضِ». ​
​*Gen 11:7 *​هَلُمَّ نَنْزِلْ وَنُبَلْبِلْ هُنَاكَ لِسَانَهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ يَسْمَعَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِسَانَ بَعْضٍ». ​

2- قد . قد . قد . قد . قد . قد  . قد . قد . يدل على التعظيم ( مش قال كده ؟ )

لماذا تتجاهل ( هو يدل على الثالوث ) وتمسك زى الغرقان فى (قد يدل على مجرد التفخيم والتعظيم )

مع العلم ان هو يدل ( اثبات ) بينما قد (للاحتمالية )
مع العلم انه قال ان الايات بالتكوين ( 26:1) و( 11: 7) هى جمع دلالة على الثالوث منها الاية اللى بتحاول تجادل فيها بقالك( اسبوعين او ثلاثة ) 

حقيقى .....الغرقان فعلا بيتمسك فى قشة


​ركز معايا قوى قوى قوى قوى قوى يا محب المسيح ​1- ماذا لو لقيت تفسير اجنبى واحد يقول بانه جمع للتعظيم فى هذة الاية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل هذا اثبات كافى يجعلنا نصدقك ونتجاهل جملة واجماع كل المفسرين اللى حضرتك قاعد بتضور بينهم ( الا الواحد ده ).

2- كل اللف والدوران ده على ايه واحده بس .​*Gen 1:26 ​*​وَقَالَ اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا، ................

3- ماذا لو قلتك ان هناك عشرات بل مئات الايات بها الثالوث واضحا حتى للاعمى ( ذاكر الاقنوم باسمه ) 

 ملحوظة : بعد ما تثبت انه جمع للتعظيم ( هيهات ) .... هيكون قدامك تناقش عشرات الايات والتى تذكر الاقانيم بالاسم وليس بالتقدير العددى
يعنى هتعيش طول حياتك امام الجهاز تكتب ( برضو مش هتعرف تثبت حاجة ....هههههه)


ارحم نفسك من الجدال العقيم وارحمنا معاك.
اسلوبك تحول من المنطق الى التمسك بالكلمة دون معنى الى .....( ياعالم هتعمل فينا ايه )​
*​*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*ارى ان الوقت بات مناسبا لتفجير اول هدية ابقيتها الى الآن وقد حان ميعادها وهى عبارة عن الآتى :

كان الفاضل نيو مان قد قال ان الرسالة فعلا للملك ومستشاريه وهذا قول صحيح واما الأدلة من داخل الآية نفسها
إقرأ معى
*[Q-BIBLE]*
**١٨**١٨الرِّسَالَةُ الَّتِي أَرْسَلْتُمُوهَا إِلَيْنَا قَدْ قـُرِئَتْ  بِوُضُوحٍ أَمَامِي.‏*​ [/Q-BIBLE]

*نرى هنا ان الرسالة هى المفعول به وقد قرأها له شخص وهم ممن يسمون حاشية الملك إذا هناك شخص واحد على الأقل قد تداخل مع الملك فأصبحوا اثنين وليسوا واحد ومن هنا تسقط فكرة الجمع للتعظيم ولكن دعنا نكمل مع اصل النص العبرى للآية فقد أجّلت التحدث فيه للآن

*
[Q-BIBLE](HOT) *נשׁתונא די שׁלחתון עלינא מפרשׁ קרי קדמי׃*[/Q-BIBLE]
H6568
*פּרשׁ
perash
per-ash'
(Chaldee); corresponding to H6567; to specify: - distinctly.
*​
*وللعمل بما تعمله انت نذهب الى جوجل للترجمة
*


> *(الساخنة) Nstona يكفي Slhton ألينا كيري يفسر الجبهة *:




http://translate.google.com.eg/?hl=ar&tab=wT#auto|ar|(HOT) נשׁתונא די שׁלחתון עלינא מפרשׁ קרי קדמי׃

*هل عرفت ان هناك فعل كامل قاموا به غير مذكور فى نص الآية العبرى وهو ( الترجمة ) ؟؟؟

وزيادة فى التأكد والأدلة نعرض عليك الترجمات الأخرى
*


(YLT)  The letter that ye sent unto us, *explained*, hath been read before me, 

(Webster)  The letter which ye sent to us hath been *plainly* read before me. 

(CEV)  After your letter was *translated* and read to me, 

(CLV) the dispatch that you sent to us has been read before me in *translation*.

(GNB)  "The letter which you sent has been *translated* and read to me. 

(HCSB)  The letter you sent us has been *translated* and read in my presence. 

(MSG)  The letter that you sent has been *translated* and read to me. 

(NAS+)  the ******** which you sent to us has been *translated* and read before me . 

(NASB)  the ******** which you sent to us has been *translated* and read before me. 

(NIV) The letter you sent us has been read and *translated* in my presence.

(NLT)  "The letter you sent has been *translated* and read to me. 


(RNKJV) The letter which ye sent unto us hath been *plainly* read before me.

(RV)  The letter which ye sent unto us hath been *plainly* read before me. 



*هل رأيت عزيزى ان الرسالة قد قاموا بترجمتها له مستاشريه ثم قرأها ؟؟؟

وهذا ما قاله الفاضل نيو مان ولم تصدقه 

اى ان هناك على الأقل شخص آخر مع الملك قام بترجمتها وقرأتها له 

وهذا طبيعى جدا ومنطقى إذ ان الملك قصره غير مباح للكل فمن اراد ارسال رسالة لابد لها ان تمر على مراحل من الأقل للأعلى وصولا الى الملك نفسه ومن هنا حتى منطقية المستشارين

ومن هنا ايضا تسقط فكرة الجمع للتعظيم 

*​
​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*ناتى للتفاسير*

*John Gill's exposition of the entire bible*



> Ezr 4:18  The letter which ye sent unto us,.... The plural number is used, being now become *courtly for kings* thus to speak of *themselves*:


* 

Guzik commentary*



> a. And *translated* into the *Aramaic language*: Starting at Ezra 4:8 and continuing all the way until 6:18, everything is written in Aramaic (instead of Hebrew) instead of Hebrew; Ezra 7:12-26 is also in Aramaic.
> 
> i. "The letter was probably dictated in Persian to a ***ibe, who translated it into Aramaic and wrote it down in Aramaic ******." (Yamauchi)​


*Albert parnes' Notes on the bible

*


> *Hath been ... read - It is doubtful if the Persian monarchs could ordinarily read. At any rate, it was their habit to have ********s read to them (compare Est_6:1). This is still the ordinary practice in Eastern courts.*


*تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى ... القاتل*



> *6. الأمر بوقف البناء*
> 
> * [FONT=&quot]فَأَرْسَلَ  الْمَلِكُ جَوَابًا: [/FONT]*
> 
> ...


http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/tadros/Ezra.php

​


----------



## محبة مريم (1 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *لا ، هذا حوار جماعى كما قال لى اخى نيو مان و من حقك المشاركة فيه ...*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

مساء الخير للجميع

قبل أن نواصل نقاشنا الممتع ..لدي استفسار هنا بعد أن ركزت في ردودكم 

وسؤالي للزميل  مولكا تحديداً

متى ولماذا تحاشوا ذكر اسم يهود واستبدلوه باسم أدونيم أو ألوهيم 

يعني يا ريت لو تورد لنا الحادثة المرتبطة بهذا  الأمر  بشكل أوضح


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2009)

محبة مريم قال:


> مساء الخير للجميع
> 
> قبل أن نواصل نقاشنا الممتع ..لدي استفسار هنا بعد أن ركزت في ردودكم
> 
> ...




*دة تدريجيا مش فى زمن معين وكمان الترجمة السبعينية تم فيها الكلام اللى انا بقوله دة
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*اما عن لماذا فلأنه اسم الله الذى اعلنه لهم ولم يريدوا ( حسب فكرهم ) ان يستخدموه كثيرا فى كل شئ
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*معلوماتى عن " متى " غير مؤكدة كثيرا لأنى لم ادرس هذا الأمر بعد زمنيا ولكن اعدك بدراسته فهو الباقى

شكرا لأدبك فى الحوار واعذرينى لعدم معرفتى الكاملة بالأمر هذا
*​


----------



## محبة مريم (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*رأيك*






هل ما جاء في هذا التفسير وتحديداً الجملة الأخيرة ( وتستخدم كجمع تعظيم للمفرد) .... تفسير خاطئ ؟؟؟؟

أرجو الإجابة حتى نتأكد من موثوقية المعلومات الواردة في هذا الموقع 
http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Psalms-Prophecies-Al-Maseeh-Al-Montazar.html

علماً بانه وردت كلمة أدونيم للإشارة  إلى الله الخالق وتعظيمه أكثر من مرة في أسفار العهد القديم


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا : اضطر مجبرا وعن غير قصد بل بالفطرة ان اشكرك على حسن ادبك واسلوبك الهادئ فى الحوار وتفتحك وقبولك الرأى والرأى الآخر ونتعلم من بعض كلنا

ثانيا : يبدوا انه حدث خلط رهيب لا اعرف مصدره ابدا سوف اوضحه لكى ببساطة جدا بعيدا عن التعقيدات التاريخية والاهوتية



> *فلفظة ألوهيم وأدونيم كما تفضلت مثبتاً من خلال مراجعكم لم تكن من أصل الكتاب المقدس في العهد القديم لانها أدخلت لاحقاً في تاريخ ما بعد السبي اليهودي البابلي وبديلاً عن كلمة ( يهوه) كما تفضلت.*


*
هنا حدث لبس كبير

لفظ " الوهيم " هو لفظ اصيل هو ولفظ " يهوة " هذا لا خلاف عليه على الإطلاق 
ولكن المناقشة الآن فى كلمتى " ادوناى " و " ادونيم " إذ انهم مع لفظ " ايجو ايمى " استخدموا فى الترجمة وليس اصل الكتاب وقبل الترجمة لم يغيروا فى الكتاب المقدس بل فى الكلام

يعنى مثلا هاديكى مثال
مكتوب فى التوراه اية مثلا مثلا

يا يهوة انا اسجد لك
يقوم اليهود يقولوها اية ؟؟

يا ادونيم انا اسجد لك
او
يا ادوناى انا اسجد لك
او 
يا ايجو ايمى انا اسجد لك

فالتغير فى قراءة البشر وليس فى اصل الكتاب

والذى حدث ان فى اثناء الترجمة السبعينية اتخذوا فرصة انها ترجمة وابدلوا اسم الله " يهوة " بـ " ادوناى " و " ايجو ايمى " فالتغير حدث فى الترجمات وليس فى الأصول

يعنى بالبلدى الأصل ثابت اللى اتغير حاجتين

اسم الله فى الكلام ولما جاءت الترجمة تم تبديل اسم الله فيها لتحاشى ذكره فى الكذب او لذكر الآيات كثيرا لأن اليهود من اكثر الشعوب حفاظا على المقدسات* ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2009)

محبة مريم قال:


> *رأيك*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الموقع معلومته صحيحة لا ريب فيها على الإطلاق ومع انى وضحت ما قيل هنا سابقا إلا انى مضطرا للإعادة لأن المشكلة 
ان حضرتك والأستاذ محب المسيح 7 تتناوبون الدخول على فترات متباعدة فنكون نحن وضحنا الشئ لكى وبعد هذا يدخل هو ويكتب ما يريد ونوضح له الأمر ومن بعد هذا كله تدخلين انتى فيكون الكلام مر عليه كثيرا ولكن لا مانع من الإعادة

بصى هاشرح لك ببساطة ابسط من البساطة

هم دلوقتى عايزين يعملوا اية ؟؟
مش عايزين ينطقوا اسم الله ابدا اللى هو " يهوة " او " الوهيم "  
فقاموا عملوا اية ؟؟؟

قالوا احنا ماننطقش اسم الله دة تانى 
طيب نعمل اية ؟؟
نطلق على الله اسم اعظم رتبه عندنا وهى الملك
طيب الملك لقبه اية ؟؟
ادون
طيب كدة هم وقعوا فى مشكلة كبيرة 
اية هى ؟
انهم بدل ما يكحلوها عموها خالص
ازاى ؟
انهم بدل ما يعظموا اسم الله بعدم ذكر اسمه خلوا اسمه زى اسم ملوك الأرض
طيب يعملوا اية ؟؟؟
يضيفوا نفس صفات اسم الله القديم اللى هم غيروه اصلا وهو" الوهيم " فقاموا خدوا المقطع الأخير وهو "ــيم "وحطوه الى اسم الملك وهو " ادونـ " فبقت " ادونيم "

كدة وضحت ؟؟
*​


----------



## محبة مريم (1 ديسمبر 2009)

إذاً حسب ردك في المشاركة رقم 211 

نستطيع أن نقول أن في أصل الكتاب المقدس لا يوجد كلمة أدونيم ؟؟؟

وهل نستطيع أن نعتبر كل لفظة أدونيم في الكتاب المقدس أصلها  يهوه ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2009)

محبة مريم قال:


> إذاً حسب ردك في المشاركة رقم 211
> 
> نستطيع أن نقول أن في أصل الكتاب المقدس لا يوجد كلمة أدونيم ؟؟؟
> 
> وهل نستطيع أن نعتبر كل لفظة أدونيم في الكتاب المقدس أصلها  يهوه ؟؟؟




*لا الوهيم وليست يهوة

مع ان يهوة هو هو الوهيم
وهاتلاقى مواقع بتكتبها كدة بكل بساطة
عادى
*​


----------



## محبة مريم (1 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *الموقع معلومته صحيحة لا ريب فيها على الإطلاق ومع انى وضحت ما قيل هنا سابقا إلا انى مضطرا للإعادة لأن المشكلة *​
> *ان حضرتك والأستاذ محب المسيح 7 تتناوبون الدخول على فترات متباعدة فنكون نحن وضحنا الشئ لكى وبعد هذا يدخل هو ويكتب ما يريد ونوضح له الأمر ومن بعد هذا كله تدخلين انتى فيكون الكلام مر عليه كثيرا ولكن لا مانع من الإعادة*​
> *بصى هاشرح لك ببساطة ابسط من البساطة*​
> *هم دلوقتى عايزين يعملوا اية ؟؟*
> ...





أيها افاضل ..أشكرك على سعة صدرك وصبرك 

نحن نتكلم عن كتاب مقدس أي كلام إلاهي وبالتالي لا مجال لقبول فكرة التبديل 

أنا فهمت واستوعبت جيداً القصة التي سبق وذكرتها حول استبدال اليهود للكلمة التي لم يريدوا أن ينطقوها

سؤالي كان بعيداً عن كل هذه التفاسير ...سؤالي توثيقي بحت 

نحن نحترم المعلومة الموثقة من مرجع  كبير ومتفق عليه كالمرجع الذي اقتبسنا منه طبيعة استخدام كلمة أدونيم سواءً اتفقنا معها ام لم نتفق تبقى مصدر علمي توثيقي ...ولكن بعد ردودكم في أنه لم يستخدم صيغة الجمع بقصد التعظيم في الكتاب المقدس ...حدث لدي التباس  كبير بين ما قلتم وبين ما ورد في هذا المصدر المنصوص فيه نصاً كلمة ((( تستخدم لتعظيم المفرد)))..فوددت أن أعرف هل رأيكم أم رأي المصدر نأخذ به ..

وهل أستطيع اعتماد هذا المصدر كمصدر توثيقي أم أتركه ؟؟؟

أرجو الرد للضرورة


----------



## محبة مريم (1 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *لا الوهيم وليست يهوة*​
> 
> *مع ان يهوة هو هو الوهيم*
> *وهاتلاقى مواقع بتكتبها كدة بكل بساطة*
> *عادى*​


 

أشكرك على وقتك الثمين 

هل أفهم من خلال ردك أنهم تركوا النطق بكلمة ألوهيم  واستبدلوها بأدونيم ؟؟؟

انا اعتمدت المعلومة التي وردت في المقتبس وفي شرحك الذي كررته أكثر من مرة ..والتي ذُكر فيها أن الكلمة التي ابغضوها كانت يهوه  واختارو كلمة قريبة من كلمة ألوهيم لتصبح متشابهه

في مشاركتك رقم 173 قرأت الرد التالي 

*


			
				مولكا قال:
			
		


الذى استخدم اللفظ هو اليهود بدلا عن اسم " يهوة " الذى كان يتحاشون ذكره واستخدموا بدلا منه اسم " ادوناى " او " ادونيم " لتعظيم اسم الرب والرب فمن هنا نعرف انه لفظ يهودة اضافوا له مقطع " يم " للتفرقه عن الملوك الأرضيين ولنهم فى الأصل تحاشوا عن ذكر " يهوة " فأستبدلوه بأسم وعظموا الإسم بكل التصريفات اللغوية فأصبح " ادوناى " لأن ادون " تعنى ملك وللتفرقة وضعوا لها " يم " وهذا ما يؤكدة نفس الموقع الذى استشهدتى به

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ونجد في الكتاب المقدس آيات كتب فيها ألوهيم وأخرى كتب فيها أدونيم ...

إذاً ما الذي استبدل؟؟

وما هو أصل كلمة أدونيم التي جاء بها اليهود بعد السبي بناءً على مشروحاتكم؟؟

حتى أستوعب الفكرة أكثر ..


دمت بخير
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2009)

محبة مريم قال:


> أيها افاضل ..أشكرك على سعة صدرك وصبرك
> 
> نحن نتكلم عن كتاب مقدس أي كلام إلاهي وبالتالي لا مجال لقبول فكرة التبديل
> 
> ...




*
المصدر مصدر موثووق جدا ولكن دعينى اعيد الكلام بنفس الفكرة 
فيبدوا ان تأثير التعليم الذى تعلمناه منذ صغرنا يجعلنا نفهم علوم المسيحية بسهوله

بصى هاشرحها بسهولة جدا

التعظيم
 ليس فى لغة ولا فى تكوين اللفظ " ادونيم " ولكن التعظيم هو لتغير كلمة " الله " نفسها مش غيروها لإية

يعنى مثلا

انتى اسمك مثلا هدى وانا بحترمك جدا جدا جدا جدا ومش عايز انطق اسمك كتير فعشان بحترمك وبعظمك جدا فأستبعدت اسمك نفسه وغيرته الى اى كنية اخرى مثل الفاضلة

فكلمة الفاضلة فى حد 1اتها فى لغويتها ليس بها اى تعظيم ولكن التعظيم هو قبل التغير اللفظى لأسمك فهو السبب وليس النتيجة

يعنى صورة تانية

اليهود عشان يعظموا اسم الله ( بعدم استخدامه ) غيروه والصقوا له صفات اسمه الأول
وليس العكس

يعنى التعظيم فى نية استخدام اسم آخر لله بدلا الإسم الأول وليس فى الإسم نفسه

يعنى التعظيم = نية تغير اسم الله لتكريم الله
التغير = فى الأسم

كدة وضحت ؟؟
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2009)

> الكلمة التي ابغضوها كانت يهوه



*لم يبغضوها ولكن ابغضوا استخدامها كثيرا عبثا*



> *ونجد في الكتاب المقدس آيات كتب فيها ألوهيم وأخرى كتب فيها أدونيم ...*



*اى ترجمة ؟*



> *وما هو أصل كلمة أدونيم التي جاء بها اليهود بعد السبي بناءً على مشروحاتكم؟؟*


*
ذكرتها كثيرا جدا هنا ووثقتها اكثر

تعنى رب او ملك او سيد راجعى الموقع جيدا*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 ديسمبر 2009)

محبة مريم قال:


> ما ورد في هذا المصدر المنصوص فيه نصاً كلمة ((( تستخدم لتعظيم المفرد)))..فوددت أن أعرف هل رأيكم أم رأي المصدر نأخذ به ..
> 
> وهل أستطيع اعتماد هذا المصدر كمصدر توثيقي أم أتركه ؟؟؟
> 
> أرجو الرد للضرورة


 
ليس هناك تعارض بين كلامنا وكلام الموقع ، ولكن اقتباساتكم المبتورة ولي اعناق النصوص :
الموقع يقول ان هذه الاستخدامات ، كانت للتعبير عن الله ، واعطى مصدره لكتاب عن اللاهوت




هي(אדן אדון - âdôn âdôn, - لأدوناي - Adonai )، من لقب ( آدون – אדן – Adon ) في العبرية، وتعني ( رب – سيّد - Lord )، وجمعها *( آدونيم – **Adonim – أرباب - Lords )، وتستخدم كجمع تعظيم للمفرد (9).*
*وقد استخدم هذا اللقب " آدون " بكل هذه المعاني في مخاطبة الله،* *بالمعنى الأسمى، معنى الكرامة والسيادة**(10)*، فهو الرب والسيد صاحب السلطان والسيادة على جميع المخلوقات، مخلوقاته هو، كالخالق للكون وما فيه، السماء والأرض، من فيها ومن عليها،* كما يُستخدم أيضًا للتعبير عن قوة الله وقدرته الكليّة. ويُستخدم أيضًا عن الله بصيغة الجمع، جمع التعظيم للتعبير عن لاهوت الله وربوبيته وسيادته " قدرته السرمدية ولاهوته* " (رومية1/20)،" لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ ( יהוה - yehôvâh – يَهْوَه - yeh-ho-vaw ) إِلهَكُمْ ( אלהים- ĕlôhîym - el-o-heem ) هُوَ إِلهُ الآلِهَةِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ ( אדן אדון- âdôn âdôn, - آدوناي - Adonai) الإِلهُ العَظِيمُ الجَبَّارُ المَهِيبُ الذِي لا يَأْخُذُ بِالوُجُوهِ وَلا يَقْبَلُ رَشْوَةً " (تثنية10/17).

ويعني لقب ( آدوني- Adonai)، ( ربّي، سيّدي - my Lord ) لأنَّ حرف ( اليود – י )، ( الياء – ي ) هو ياء الملكية.

أمّا ( آدوناي - Adonai) فيُستخدم عادة للاحترام والتوقير، كبديل ل " أنت " و " هو "(11) ويُستخدم في أغلب الأحيان عن الله ويرتبط دائمًا بالاسم الإلهي " يَهْوَه " ويظهر هذا اللقب في العهد القديم 449 مرّة، منها 315 مرّة مع " يَهْوَه "؛ 310 منها " آدوناي يَهْوَه "، و 5 مرّات " يَهْوَه آدوناي"، و134 مرّة " آدوناي " وحده(12).

(9) Theological. Dictionary. aT Vol. 1 P.61.

(10) Interpreters. Die. Vol. 2 P. 414.
(11) Thea. Die. aT Vol. 1 P,62
(12) Thea. Die. OT Vol. 1 P. 62, 63.



الموقع هنا في مجال الرد على المسلمين بزعمهم عن نبؤات في الكتاب المقدس عن نبي آخر بعد المسيح ، ولذلك فقد تجنب الحديث عن الثالوث ، ولكل مقام مقال


----------



## محبة مريم (1 ديسمبر 2009)

قبل أن أغادر هذا اليوم .. شاكرة لكم حسن ضيافتكم وأسلوبكم المهذب

أود أن أشارككم بعض ما وجدته من معلومات ولا زلت أبحث عن إجابات لها..لعلكم تساعدونني في فهمها

http://******uretext.com/genesis/24-9.htm​ 

********************
الرابط لا يعمل ، ضعي مصدرك صحيحا
​أنا ابحث في كل من هذه الآيات لأجد ضالتي...

على سبيل المثال آخر آية مبحوثة التالية 
----------------------------------------------------------------

http://bible.cc/psalms/45-11.htm​ 
Psalm 45:11
The king is enthralled by your beauty; honor him, for he is your lord.
*Messianic King* — Ps 45:11, "he is your *adonim*, bow down
to him" ​​********************************
رجاء عدم التشتيت ، يمكن ان تسألي اسئلتك في موضوع منفصل

وتحياتي لكم 
سلام لكم​


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 ديسمبر 2009)

محبة مريم قال:


> أنا ابحث في كل من هذه الآيات لأجد ضالتي...
> على سبيل المثال آخر آية مبحوثة التالية
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 

هذا النص يشير الى الله في حال تجسده بشخص ربنا يسوع المسيح :


لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ. عَلَى السَّوْسَنِّ. لِبَنِي قُورَحَ. قَصِيدَةٌ. تَرْنِيمَةُ مَحَبَّةٍ فَاضَ قَلْبِي بِكَلاَمٍ صَالِحٍ. مُتَكَلِّمٌ أَنَا بِإِنْشَائِي لِلْمَلِكِ. لِسَانِي قَلَمُ كَاتِبٍ مَاهِرٍ. 
2 أَنْتَ أَبْرَعُ جَمَالاً مِنْ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ. انْسَكَبَتِ النِّعْمَةُ عَلَى شَفَتَيْكَ لِذَلِكَ بَارَكَكَ اللهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 
3 تَقَلَّدْ سَيْفَكَ عَلَى فَخْذِكَ أَيُّهَا الْجَبَّارُ جَلاَلَكَ وَبَهَاءَكَ. 
4 وَبِجَلاَلِكَ اقْتَحِمِ. ارْكَبْ. مِنْ أَجْلِ الْحَقِّ وَالدَّعَةِ وَالْبِرِّ فَتُرِيَكَ يَمِينُكَ مَخَاوِفَ. 
5 نَبْلُكَ الْمَسْنُونَةُ فِي قَلْبِ أَعْدَاءِ الْمَلِكِ. شُعُوبٌ تَحْتَكَ يَسْقُطُونَ. 
6 كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا اللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ. 
7 أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلَهُكَ بِدُهْنِ الاِبْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ رُفَقَائِكَ. 
8 كُلُّ ثِيَابِكَ مُرٌّ وَعُودٌ وَسَلِيخَةٌ. مِنْ قُصُورِ الْعَاجِ سَرَّتْكَ الأَوْتَارُ. 
9 بَنَاتُ مُلُوكٍ بَيْنَ حَظِيَّاتِكَ. جُعِلَتِ الْمَلِكَةُ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ بِذَهَبِ أُوفِيرٍ. 
10 اِسْمَعِي يَا بِنْتُ وَانْظُرِي وَأَمِيلِي أُذْنَكِ وَانْسَيْ شَعْبَكِ وَبَيْتَ أَبِيكِ 
11 فَيَشْتَهِيَ الْمَلِكُ حُسْنَكِ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ سَيِّدُكِ فَاسْجُدِي لَهُ. 
12 وَبِنْتُ صُورٍ أَغْنَى الشُّعُوبِ تَتَرَضَّى وَجْهَكِ بِهَدِيَّةٍ. 
13 كُلُّهَا مَجْدٌ ابْنَةُ الْمَلِكِ فِي خِدْرِهَا. مَنْسُوجَةٌ بِذَهَبٍ مَلاَبِسُهَا. 
14 بِمَلاَبِسَ مُطَرَّزَةٍ تُحْضَرُ إِلَى الْمَلِكِ. فِي أَثَرِهَا عَذَارَى صَاحِبَاتُهَا. مُقَدَّمَاتٍ إِلَيْكَ 
15 يُحْضَرْنَ بِفَرَحٍ وَابْتِهَاجٍ. يَدْخُلْنَ إِلَى قَصْرِ الْمَلِكِ. 
16 عِوَضاً عَنْ آبَائِكَ يَكُونُ بَنُوكَ تُقِيمُهُمْ رُؤَسَاءَ فِي كُلِّ الأَرْضِ. 
17 أَذْكُرُ اسْمَكَ فِي كُلِّ دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ تَحْمَدُكَ الشُّعُوبُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ وَالأَبَدِ.



**************

8 وَأَمَّا عَنْ الاِبْنِ: «كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ. 
9 أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلَهُكَ بِزَيْتِ الاِبْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكَ».


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2009)

> *
> (HOT) (45:12) ויתאו המלך יפיך כי־הוא אדניך והשׁתחוי־לו׃*


*قاموس ستورونج*
*H113
אדן    אדון
'âdôn  'âdôn
aw-done', aw-done'
From an unused root (meaning to rule); sovereign, that is, controller (human or divine): - lord, master, owner. Compare also names beginning with “Adoni-”.


H113
אדן  /  אדון
'âdôn  /  'âdôn
BDB Definition:
1) firm, strong, lord, master
1a) lord, master
1a1) reference to men
1a1a) superintendent of household,of affairs
1a1b) master
1a1c) king
1a2) reference to God
1a2a) the Lord God
1a2b) Lord of the whole earth
1b) lords, kings
1b1) reference to men
1b1a) proprietor of hill of Samaria
1b1b) master
1b1c) husband
1b1d) prophet
1b1e) governor
1b1f) prince
1b1g) king
1b2) reference to God
1b2a) Lord of lords (probably = “thy husband, Yahweh”)
1c) my lord, my master
1c1) reference to men
1c1a) master
1c1b) husband
1c1c) prophet
1c1d) prince
1c1e) king
1c1f) father
1c1g) Moses
1c1h) priest
1c1i) theophanic angel
1c1j) captain
1c1k) general recognition of superiority
1c2) reference to God
1c2a) my Lord,my Lord and my God
1c2b) Adonai (parallel with Yahweh)
Part of Speech: noun masculine
A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from an unused root (meaning to rule)
Same Word by TWOT Number: 27b





*​​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *الترجمة *
> *أنا. . . لنا -- ويشير إلى تغيير عدد من الثالوث (قارن سفر التكوين 1:26 ، 11:7). رغم انها ليست حجة للتأكد من المذهب ، من أجل الجمع قد يدل على مجرد جلاله ، فإنه يتفق مع الحقيقة التي ثبت في مكان آخر*
> 
> *حقا ان هذة الترجمة تلخص ما قلناه منذ البداية بصورة واضحة جدا ودعونى افند ما قيل فيها*
> ...


 

الفاضل مولكا
أشكرك بشدة
كلامك فى تلك المداخلة فى منتهى الموضوعية و أنا أوافقك عليه تماما بل و أحييك عليه بل و من الممكن أن نختم به كلامنا فى موضوع التكلم بصيغة الجمع فى العبرية
لنحلل كلامك نقطة نقطة


*جــ1 : يدل هنا على الثالوث بشكل ملفت للنظر وانه ليس تعددا ابدا لأنه فى نفس العدد الواحد يتكم الله بصيغة المفرد والجمع فى نفس العدد الواحد *



*المفسر أيضا يري نفس ما تراه*
*هو يرى أن لنا تدل على التثليث و لكن ليست دليلا أكيدا للتأكد من العقيدة*

*سـ2: ما معنى " يشير الى الثالوث " ؟؟؟؟*
*جـ2 : المعنى انه فعل يشير الى الثالوث والى هنا تنتهى شبهتك تماما فى هذة النقطة حتى انه الموقع الذى استشهدت به قد قال ان هذة الآية تشير الى لاثالوث وهى الأية التى انت تتكلم فيها .*

*ما أتكلم فيه ليس أن المفسر يقول أنها دليل على التثليث*
*ما أتكلم فيه أنه يقول أنها ليست دليلا أكيدا لعقيدة التثليث*

*سـ3: ما معنى " ليست حجة للتأكد من المذهب " ؟؟*
*جـ3 : معناها كمل قلنا سابقا ان الثالوث موجود فى العهد القديم ولكنه ليس واضح الوضوح الكلى كما فى العهد الجديد وايضا يفسر لك عزيزى محب المسيح سؤالك السابق عن عدم فهم اليهود للثالوث بشكل واضح من هذة الكلمة بالذات .*​ 

أشكرك بحق يا مولكا تلك المرة
اتفقنا بحق على ما تقوله هنا
فأنت ترى أن التثليث موجود فى استخدام ضمير الجمع و لكنه ليس واضحا الوضوح الكلى
نفس ما يقوله المفسر
استخدام ضمير الجمع دليل على التثليث و لكن ليس دليلا أكيدا
لم ؟
لأن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم كما قال المفسر
و بالتالى فاليهود كما قلت أنت لم يفهموا الثالوث من تلك الآية
لأنهم لم يكونوا يعلموا شيئا عن التثليث
و حتى الآن هم لم يعتنقوا التثليث
فقد فهموا الاحتمالية الأخرى و هى أن الجمع يدل على التفخيم لا التثليث
أما أنتم فلأنكم تؤمنوا بالثالوث فقد فهمتم من النص أنه يدل على الثالوث
و لكن فهمكم ليس حجة للتأكد تماما من عقيدتكم لأن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم

*سـ5: ما معنى " الحقيقة التى تبت فى مكان آخر " ؟*​ *جـ5 : الحقيقة هى التى اعلنها العهد الجديد وهى الثالوث القدوس والمكان الآخر هو العهد الجديد حيث فيه باتت عقيدة الثالوث كنور الشمس فى عز الظهر ولم يبقى انسانا لا يراها على الأطلاق *
*جميل جدا*
*فطبقا للمفسر و لك العهد القديم وحده لا يثبت عقيدة الثالوث بمنتهى الوضوح*
*و العهد الجديد أثبتها*
*أما أنا كمسلم فأرى أن العهد الجديد أيضا لا يثبتها بمنتهى الوضوح*
*و لكن على الأقل نحن الآن نتفق على أن العهد القديم وحده لا يثبت عقيدة الثالوث بمنتهى الوضوح*

*و فى النهاية ما أريد أن أقوله لختم تلك النقطة و الانتقال لنقطة أخرى حتى لا نظل نتناقش للأبد فى نفس النقطة و حتى يصبح الحوار إيجابيا*

*س: هل تكلم الله فى ثلاث أو أربع مرات فى العهد القديم كله دليل قاطع على عقيدة التثليث لا لبس فيه و يلزم اليهودى المؤمن بالعهد القديم بالإيمان بتعدد الأقانيم الإلهية أم أنه إشارة فحسب ؟*
*ج : الإجابة من كلام مفسريكم أنها ليست دليلا أكيدا على عقيدة التثليث لأن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم فحسب*
*و بالتالى كما قال الفاضل مولكا فالتثليث لم يكن واضحا وضوحا كليا فى العهد القديم و لم يفهم اليهود من سفر أشعياء العدد 8 عندما تكلم الله عز و جل عن نفسه بصيغة الجمع*


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> س: هل تكلم الله فى ثلاث أو أربع مرات فى العهد القديم كله دليل قاطع على عقيدة التثليث لا لبس فيه و يلزم اليهودى المؤمن بالعهد القديم بالإيمان بتعدد الأقانيم الإلهية أم أنه إشارة فحسب ؟
> 
> ج : الإجابة من كلام مفسريكم أنها ليست دليلا أكيدا على عقيدة التثليث لأن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم فحسب
> و بالتالى كما قال الفاضل مولكا فالتثليث لم يكن واضحا وضوحا كليا فى العهد القديم و لم يفهم اليهود من سفر أشعياء العدد 8 عندما تكلم الله عز و جل عن نفسه بصيغة الجمع


 

هذا ما تريد ان تفهمه انت وتصر على اساءة ترجمة الفقرة بدون امانة، الموقع يقول بكل وضوح ان الآية في سفر اشعياء ليست كافية وحدها ولكن الاستدلالات الاخرى تؤكد الحقيقة الثابتة ، ماهي هذه الحقيقة ? الاقتباسات الاخرى التي وضعها الكاتب تشرح افكاره

التفاصيل في هذا الرد

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1715391&postcount=200


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*سلام المسيح مع محب المسيح*


> *جــ1 : يدل هنا على الثالوث بشكل ملفت للنظر وانه ليس تعددا ابدا لأنه فى نفس العدد الواحد يتكم الله بصيغة المفرد والجمع فى نفس العدد الواحد *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
أولا عزيزى انا اتكلم عن العدد ( الأية ) وليس كلام المفسر على الأية !!
ثانيا : نقطة اعتقد انك لا تقصده المفسر لم يقل انها ليست دليلا أكيدا بل قال انها ليست حجة للتأكد من المذهب والجملتين يختلفان كثيرا ففى الأولى كأنه يقول انها لا تعنى التثليث اكيدا واما فى الثانية وهى التى قالها تعنى انها غير كافية لوضوح الثالوث وهذا يؤكد ما قلناه ان الثالوث موجود ولكنه ليس واضح
وسأعطيك مثالا

اليهود لما لما مثلا بيقرأوا الأية بيستغربوا هنا ولكن مش فاهمين تعنى اية المفرد والجمع فى نفس الوقت 
تماما كما فى اية 
اسمه واسم ابنه إن عرفت
هى موجودة صريحة فى التوراه ولكنها ليست مفهومة لهم بكل الوضوح وهذا ما كتبه المفسر*




> *ما أتكلم فيه ليس أن المفسر يقول أنها دليل على التثليث*
> *ما أتكلم فيه أنه يقول أنها ليست دليلا أكيدا لعقيدة التثليث*



*هنا توابع الخطأ غير المقصود فى الرد السالف لهذا

وتذكر ان الموضوع عن الثالوث وليس عن المفسر !!!*




> أشكرك بحق يا مولكا تلك المرة
> اتفقنا بحق على ما تقوله هنا
> فأنت ترى أن التثليث موجود فى استخدام ضمير الجمع و لكنه ليس واضحا الوضوح الكلى
> نفس ما يقوله المفسر
> استخدام ضمير الجمع دليل على التثليث و لكن ليس دليلا أكيدا*...........*



*الى هنا يكون هناك خطأ لأن من المفروض ان تكمل وتقول*



> أشكرك بحق يا مولكا تلك المرة
> اتفقنا بحق على ما تقوله هنا
> فأنت ترى أن التثليث موجود فى استخدام ضمير الجمع و لكنه ليس واضحا الوضوح الكلى
> نفس ما يقوله المفسر
> استخدام ضمير الجمع دليل على التثليث و لكن ليس دليلا أكيدا* لفهم الثالوث*



*هل لاحظت الفرق عزيزى ؟؟؟*




> لأن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم كما قال المفسر


*
ماذا ؟؟؟

اين ؟؟؟
كيف ؟؟؟
متى ؟؟؟

كما قال المفسر ؟؟؟!!*




> و بالتالى فاليهود كما قلت أنت لم يفهموا الثالوث من تلك الآية



*جملة رائعة جدا
إذ ان اليهود فعلا لم يفهموا الثالوث ولكنهم فهموا وجود الثالوث 

لم يفهمو ما هو الثالوث ولكنهم فهموا ان الله هو مثلث الأقانيم*




> لأنهم لم يكونوا يعلموا شيئا عن التثليث



*من قال هذا ؟؟؟

العقيدة ليست اشخاص بل آيات ؟؟*




> فقد فهموا الاحتمالية الأخرى و هى أن الجمع يدل على التفخيم لا التثليث


*
يا صديقى الغالى هل نفسر الماء بعد جهد بالماء ؟؟!!!

لا يوجد اصلا تعظيم فى كل اللغات السامية ولا يوجد ايضا دليل واحد فقط على انهم فهموا التثليث ولا يوجد مفسر واحد قال انهم فهموا التثليث ولا يوجد ولا يوجد ولا يوجد 

فأين هذا الكلام ؟؟؟؟*



> أما أنتم فلأنكم تؤمنوا بالثالوث فقد فهمتم من النص أنه يدل على الثالوث



*
هى البيضة جاءت الأول ام الكتكوت ؟؟؟

يا صديقى تتسم مشاركاتك بالفكاهة الشديدة إذ انك عاودت بداية كلامك البداية 

نحن فهمنا التثليث من النصوص وليس افهمنا النصوص التثليث*




> و لكن فهمكم ليس حجة للتأكد تماما من عقيدتكم لأن الجمع *قد يكون للتفخيم*



*تانى ؟؟؟*




> *العهد القديم وحده لا يثبت عقيدة الثالوث بمنتهى الوضوح*


*
هنا خطأ ؟؟؟

هو اثبتها بمنتهى الوضوع ولكنه لم يُفهم اليهود التثليث بمنتهى الوضوح*




> *أما أنا كمسلم فأرى أن العهد الجديد أيضا لا يثبتها بمنتهى الوضوح*


*
سامحنى ، انت كمسلم فكرك مشوة جدا عن المسيحة فنحن الذين نعرف المسيحية وليس نعرفه من خلال الإسلاميون !!

وايضا هل تريد ان تتكلم عن الثالوث كوجود ام كمعايشة وفهمه ؟؟*



> *س: *





> *ج : *​




*ما هذا ؟؟؟

هنا حضرتك تسأل ونحن نجيب وليس حضرتك تسأل وتجيب ايضا ونحن نشاهد !!!

ارجو عدم تكرار هذة النقطة مرة أخرى لأأنها تعبر عن عدم إحترام للمتحاور
*​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> اصبحت تجادل باسلوب عقيم جدا​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




الفاضل ابن الملك
يا ريت تعود لهدوئك كما كنت فى بداية الحوار
عزيزي
أنا لست غريقا أصلا لأتعلق بقشة
أنتم ألزمتمونى بالتكلم من خلال تفسيراتكم
و من البداية الشرط نفسه غير عادل لأنى لست مسيحيا
فنقلت لكم من طوائف مسيحية تؤمنبالكتاب المقدس تخالفكم فى الاعتقاد فرفضتم
فنقلت لكم من كلام مفسريكم فتأولتم كلامهم
عزيزي ابن الملك
أنت تسأل
2- قد . قد . قد . قد . قد . قد . قد . قد . يدل على التعظيم ( مش قال كده ؟ )​ 
لماذا تتجاهل ( هو يدل على الثالوث ) وتمسك زى الغرقان فى (قد يدل على مجرد التفخيم والتعظيم )​ 
مع العلم ان هو يدل ( اثبات ) بينما قد (للاحتمالية )
مع العلم انه قال ان الايات بالتكوين ( 26:1) و( 11: 7) هى جمع دلالة على الثالوث منها الاية اللى بتحاول تجادل فيها بقالك( اسبوعين او ثلاثة ) ​ 
حقيقى .....الغرقان فعلا بيتمسك فى قشة​ 
أنا هنا لأبحث فى استدلالاتكم على عقيدة الثالوث
ما أناقشه الآن هو
هل العهد القديم فيه ما يدل دلالة قطعية على عقيدة التثليث ؟أم أن فيه نصوص أنتم تفهمونها من منطلق إيمانكم بالتثليث على أنها إشارات للتثليث و هى تحتمل تفسيرات أخرى ؟
انظر إلى كلامك السابق
قد . قد . قد . قد . قد . قد . قد . قد . يدل على التعظيم ( مش قال كده ؟ )

لماذا تتجاهل ( هو يدل على الثالوث ) وتمسك زى الغرقان فى (قد يدل على مجرد التفخيم والتعظيم )​ 
لأنه ما دام مفسريكم المعتنقين لعقيدة التثليث قالوا أن التكلم بالجمع ليس حجة للتأكد من العقيدة
فليس لكم حجة فى أن تقولوا أن الجمع فى العهد القديم دليل قاطع على صحة عقيدة التثليث لأن مفسريكم أو على الأقل أحد مفسريكم قال أنها ليست دليلا قاطعا للتأكد من عقيدة التثليث
هل فهمتنى يا ابن الملك ؟
 ​


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> لأنه ما دام مفسريكم المعتنقين لعقيدة التثليث قالوا أن التكلم بالجمع ليس حجة للتأكد من العقيدة
> فليس لكم حجة فى أن تقولوا أن الجمع فى العهد القديم دليل قاطع على صحة عقيدة التثليث لأن مفسريكم أو على الأقل أحد مفسريكم قال أنها ليست دليلا قاطعا للتأكد من عقيدة التثليث
> هل فهمتنى يا ابن الملك ؟
> 
> [/right]


 
انت اتيت بتفسير واحد فقط واسأت ترجمتة ثم تقول مفسريكم

هذا ما تريد ان تفهمه انت وتصر على اساءة ترجمة الفقرة بدون امانة، الموقع يقول بكل وضوح ان الآية في سفر اشعياء ليست كافية وحدها ولكن الاستدلالات الاخرى تؤكد الحقيقة الثابتة ، ماهي هذه الحقيقة ? الاقتباسات الاخرى التي وضعها الكاتب تشرح افكاره

التفاصيل في هذا الرد

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1715391&postcount=200


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ما رأيك ان نتوقف قليلا لحل مشكلة الترجمة وفهم هذه الفقرة وماذا يقصد كاتبها ، لانه واضح انك تجعله يقول شيئا مختلفا عن مقصده


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

نيومان أنت أخطأت فهم قضية اقتباس المفسر للآيات الأخرى
و قد وضحت لك من قبل
لكن لا بأس أكرر مرة أخرى
أنت تقول أن المفسر يري أن أشعياء 6 وحده مثلا ليس حجة أكيدة للتثليث
و لكنه يضع بجواره التكوين 1 و 11
حيث تكلم الله تعالى عن نفسه أيضا بصيغة الجمع
فتصبح الثلاث نصوص حجة أكيدة لعقيدة التثليث
بالله عليك هل ما تقوله مقنع ؟
ما دام أشعياء 6 وحده ليس إثباتا وحده للقول بأن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم فقط
فلم يصبح التكوين 1 و 11 حجة أكيدة للتثليث ؟
المفسر يحيلنا إليهم لم ؟
لأن فى تلك النصوص كلها الله تعالى يتحدث عن نفسه بصيغة الجمع
فهى طبقا للمفسر دليل على التثليث و لكن ليست حجة أكيدة للتأكد من العقيدة
و ليس لأن النصين الآخرين لو وضعا بجوار نص أشعياء تصبح كل النصوص حجة أكيدة
أتمنى أن يكون كلامى واضحا بالنسبة لك


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> بالله عليك هل ما تقوله مقنع ؟
> ما دام أشعياء 6 وحده ليس إثباتا وحده للقول بأن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم فقط
> فلم يصبح التكوين 1 و 11 حجة أكيدة للتثليث ؟
> المفسر يحيلنا إليهم لم ؟


 

اذا قال واحد ان العقيدة معتمدة على آية واحدة يمكن الطعن في هذا  الكلام بالقول انه كلام بصيغة التفخيم ، ولكن عندما يتكلم الله في اكثر من آية بالمفرد والجمع فهنا تكون العقيدة مبنية على فكر الكتاب الكامل وليس آية واحدة ، ما رأيك ان ندع المفسر نفسه يشرح عن قصده ، ماذا اذا اتيت لك من اكثر من آية يفسرها بعقيدة الثالوث ، هل هذا سيحسم الموضوع ?


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*على سبيل المثال: ماذا يقول هنا نفس المفسر على نفس الصفحة *​ 
http://www.searchgodsword.org/com/jfb/view.cgi?book=isa&chapter=006​ 

*Lord*--here _Adonai, Jehovah_ in Isaiah 6:5; _Jesus Christ_ is meant as speaking in Isaiah 6:10, according to John 12:41. Isaiah could only have "seen" _the Son,_ not the divine essence (John 1:18). The words in Isaiah 6:10 are attributed by Paul Acts 28:25,26) to the _Holy Ghost._
Thus the Trinity in unity is implied; as also by the thrice "Holy" (Isaiah 6:3​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الفاضل نيومان
نحن الآن نتكلم هل تكلم الله بصيغة الجمع فى العهد القديم حجة أكيدة لعقيدة التثليث ؟
فلا تشتت الموضوع
هل الإجابة بالنسبة لك نعم أم لا ؟
بالنسبة لى بعد بحث الموضوع لأكثر من أسبوعين معكم لا
للمبررات التالية 
أولا
اليهود أصحاب اللغة العبرية و هم أعلم بلغتهم منكم بالطبع
لم يقل منهم أحد لغتنا لا تعرف الجمع للتفخيم
بل منهم من يفهم النصوص التى يتكلم فيها الله عن نفسه بالجمع بأنه جمع التعظيم و منهم من يفسرها بأن الله كان يخاطب الملائكة
و حتى الطوائف المسيحية التى لا تؤمن بالتثليث تفهم الجمع على أنه جمع للتفخيم
و لم يقل أحد أن اللغة العبرية لا تعرف جمع التفخيم إلا المسيحيون المعتنقون للتثليث
و هؤلاء ليسوا يهودا و ليست اللغة العبرية لغتهم الأم
بل أغلبهم أصلا لا يعرفونها
فهل هناك شخص واحد لغته الأم هى اللغة العبرية قال أن العبرية لا تعرف الجمع للتفخيم ؟
ثانيا
من مفسريكم من قال أن التكلم بالجمع ليس حجة أكيدة للتثليث لأن الجمع قد يكون لمجرد التفخيم
ثالثا
اللغة العربية و هى من اللغات السامية تعرف التكلم بالجمع للتعظيم كما يتبين من الشعر الجاهلى و من القرآن الكريم حيث يتكلم الله تعالى عن نفسه كثيرا بصيغة الجمع و من المعروف أن الإسلام ينكر التثليث
و قولكم أن الإسلام يثبت التثليث هو قول بعيد و لكن لا نناقشه الآن لعدم تشتيت الموضوع
ما سبق هو ما تبين لى من خلال مناقشتى معكم خلال الفترة الماضية
و أنا أنتظر أيضا جوابك على
هل التكلم بالجمع فى العهد القديم حجة أكيدة للتثليث ؟
هل هناك شخص يهودى لغته الأم هى العبرية قال أن اللغة العبرية لا تعرف جمع التفخيم ؟
و أيا كانت الإجابة
ننتقل لمناقشة النقطة التالية حتى لا ننساق للدوران فى حلقة مفرغة إن شاء الله
و أشكر لكم صبركم فى الحوار معى
نسأل الله تعالى أن يجمعنا جميعا على الحق بفضله و رحمته


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الفاضل نيومان
> نحن الآن نتكلم هل تكلم الله بصيغة الجمع فى العهد القديم حجة أكيدة لعقيدة التثليث ؟
> فلا تشتت الموضوع


 

هو ده الموضوع انا باناقش اقتباسك واساءة قصد المفسر

اذا قال واحد ان العقيدة معتمدة على آية واحدة يمكن الطعن في هذا الكلام بالقول انه كلام بصيغة التفخيم ، ولكن عندما يتكلم الله في اكثر من آية بالمفرد والجمع فهنا تكون العقيدة مبنية على فكر الكتاب الكامل وليس آية واحدة ، ما رأيك ان ندع المفسر نفسه يشرح عن قصده ، ماذا اذا اتيت لك من اكثر من آية يفسرها بعقيدة الثالوث ، هل هذا سيحسم الموضوع ? 


*1-...*
*Lord*--here _Adonai, Jehovah_ in Isaiah 6:5; _Jesus Christ_ is meant as speaking in Isaiah 6:10, according to John 12:41. Isaiah could only have "seen" _the Son,_ not the divine essence (John 1:18). The words in Isaiah 6:10 are attributed by Paul Acts 28:25,26) to the _Holy Ghost._
Thus the Trinity in unity is implied; as also by the thrice "Holy" (Isaiah 6:3​ 

http://www.searchgodsword.org/com/jfb/view.cgi?book=isa&chapter=006


*3.* 
(Revelation 4:8). The Trinity is implied God's _holiness_ is the keynote of Isaiah's whole prophecies. 
*whole earth*--the _Hebrew_ more emphatically, _the fulness of the whole earth_ is His _glory_ (Psalms 24:1, 72:19).​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> اذا قال واحد ان العقيدة معتمدة على آية واحدة يمكن الطعن في هذا الكلام بالقول انه كلام بصيغة التفخيم ، ولكن عندما يتكلم الله في اكثر من آية بالمفرد والجمع فهنا تكون العقيدة مبنية على فكر الكتاب الكامل وليس آية واحدة ، ما رأيك ان ندع المفسر نفسه يشرح عن قصده ، ماذا اذا اتيت لك من اكثر من آية يفسرها بعقيدة الثالوث ، هل هذا سيحسم الموضوع ?


 
و لم حينما يتكلم الله عن نفسه فى أكثر من آية بالجمع لم لا تكون كلها من قبيل الجمع بالتفخيم ؟
أرى أن ننتقل لنقطة أخرى فكلامك غير مقنع عزيزي نيومان


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> و لم حينما يتكلم الله عن نفسه فى أكثر من آية بالجمع لم لا تكون كلها من قبيل الجمع بالتفخيم ؟
> أرى أن ننتقل لنقطة أخرى فكلامك غير مقنع عزيزي نيومان


 
*ياعزيزي ترجم لنا ما يقوله المفسر الذي تستشهد بكلامه لنرى من فهم كلامه صح ومن اخطأ فينا*


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> ، ماذا اذا اتيت لك من اكثر من آية يفسرها بعقيدة الثالوث ، هل هذا سيحسم الموضوع ?
> 
> 
> *lord*--here _adonai, jehovah_ in isaiah 6:5; _jesus christ_ is meant as speaking in isaiah 6:10, according to john 12:41. Isaiah could only have "seen" _the son,_ not the divine essence (john 1:18). The words in isaiah 6:10 are attributed by paul acts 28:25,26) to the _holy ghost._
> ...


 
لا لن يحسم الموضوع
لأن المفسر يفسر الآيات من منطلق إيمانه بالثالوث
و ما أناقشه الآن هو
هل التكلم بصيغة الجمع حجة أكيدة لعقيدة التثليث ؟
و المفسر قال لا
لأن الجمع قد يكون لمجرد التفخيم
قالها فى تفسير أشعياء 6
و وضع روابط للتكوين1 و 11
أى ما ينطبق على أشعياء ينطبق أيضا على التكوين
كلها ليست حجة أكيدة للتثليث لأن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم فحسب
هل فهمت الآن قصد المفسر ؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> *ياعزيزي ترجم لنا ما يقوله المفسر الذي تستشهد بكلامه لنرى من فهم كلامه صح ومن اخطأ فينا*


 
الفاضل نيومان
بصراحة أنت تعبتنى
هل سنظل طول عمرنا نناقش نفس الموضوع ؟
نحن الآن ندور فى حلقة مفرغة
ترجمت النص لكم
و ترجمته أنت ترجمة غير دقيقة محولا كلمة حجة إلى جدل و مدخلا كلمة القول و لا أصل لها فى النص الانجليزى
و قمنا بترجمته مرتين على مواقع الترجمة
و النص معناه واضح 
و أنا أفهمه فهما صحيحا تماما
و أنت تعلم أن فهمى للنص صحيح
و على الرغم من كل ما سبق ما زلت مصمما على أنى أفهمه فهما خاطئا و ما زلت تفترض له معان أخرى على الرغم من إتقانك التام للغة الانجليزية و فهمك لمعناه الصحيح ؟
بالنسبة لى النص قتل بحثا
و حقا أنا أشكرك على صبرك فى الحوار معى و على عدم حجب أى مشاركات لى حتى الآن
أنا أسألك الآن سؤال واحد فحسب
هل هناك يهودى لغته الأم العبرية قال أن اللغة العبرية لا تعرف الجمع للتفخيم ؟
أم كل من قالوا قولكم هم مسيحيون أغلبهم إن لم يكن كلهم ليست لهم معرفة باللغة العبرية ؟
بينما أصحاب اللغة الأصلية لم يجدوا مشكلة فى فهم الجمع أنه للتفخيم ؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن بعد ما تردوا على السؤال السابق ننتقل مباشرة للنقطة التالية حتى يبقى الحوار مفيدا
ركزوا فى السؤال من فضلكم حتى لا نضيع الوقت
هل كلمة إلوهيم بصيغة الجمع حجة أكيدة أكيدة لعقيدة الثالوث أم لا ؟
رجاء ننتقل لنقطة أخرى حتى نكسر الحلقة المفرغة التى ندور فيها
و لكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

و أخيرا نترككم اليوم شاكرين صبركم معنا
و نلتقى بعد غد إن شاء الله
و نتمنى أن يبقى الحوار بناء و أن نصل منه جميعا لما يرضى الله تعالى
نسأل الله القدير أن يجمعنا على الحق و أن يكتب لنا النجاة و الفوز فى الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 ديسمبر 2009)

> لأن المفسر يفسر الآيات من منطلق إيمانه بالثالوث


*دليلك ؟؟؟
وانت تتكلم من منطلق عدم ايمانك بالثالوث فقط رغم كل الأدلة التى تعاكس كلامك*



> هل التكلم بصيغة الجمع حجة أكيدة لعقيدة التثليث ؟



*نعم واثبتنا كثيرا جدا*


> و المفسر قال لا
> لأن الجمع قد يكون لمجرد التفخيم



*لا لم يقل ذلك ولن تجد اى واحد يقول هذا ابدا

*


> قالها فى تفسير أشعياء 6
> و وضع روابط للتكوين1 و 11
> أى ما ينطبق على أشعياء ينطبق أيضا على التكوين



*فعلا وقد أكد ان كل هذا للتثليث*



> قد يكون للتفخيم فحسب



*من قال هذا ؟؟*



> بالنسبة لى النص قتل بحثا



*ولكنه مات بعد اعترافك بما فيه

*


> هل هناك يهودى لغته الأم العبرية قال أن اللغة العبرية لا تعرف الجمع للتفخيم ؟


* 

هل هذا سؤال ام حجب لأسئلة ؟؟؟

المفروض يكون السؤال هو بنفى الدعوى وليس لقبولها ؟؟

يعنى يكون

هل هناك يهودى واحد قال ان العبرية فيها جمع تفخيم وليس العكس لأنه غير مطلوب ان اليهودى ينفى كل ما هو خارج لغته وكأنه متهم فيها

*


> أم كل من قالوا قولكم هم مسيحيون أغلبهم إن لم يكن كلهم ليست لهم معرفة باللغة العبرية ؟



*اعلم عزيزى ان المسيحيون اصغر واحد فيهم دارس هو عالم جدا بكل الامور وعلى اختلاف مستوياتها فهو يتعلمها

فاللغات هى لغاتنا

ان كانت اليونانية او العبرية وانت مطالب بإثبات عكس ما نقول نحن لتثبت خطأنا

*


> بينما أصحاب اللغة الأصلية لم يجدوا مشكلة فى فهم الجمع أنه للتفخيم ؟


*
بجد 

حرام

دليلك ؟؟

*


> هل كلمة إلوهيم بصيغة الجمع حجة أكيدة أكيدة لعقيدة الثالوث أم لا ؟



*نعم*​​


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> لا لن يحسم الموضوع
> لأن المفسر يفسر الآيات من منطلق إيمانه بالثالوث
> و ما أناقشه الآن هو
> هل التكلم بصيغة الجمع حجة أكيدة لعقيدة التثليث ؟
> ...


 

الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح :

انا اتكلم في صميم صميم الموضوع ، وانت تحاول ان لا تجيب بصدق وامانة عن هذه النقطة .

انت تستشهد بهذا الموقع وتريد ان تقول عن المفسر انه : لا يقول بأن التكلم بصيغة الجمع هو عقيدة اكيدة للثالوث .

وانت قمت بترجمة ( فقرة واحدة مبتورة من سياقها ) لكي تترجمها لنا باسلوب يتناقض تماما مع قصد الكاتب .

الان ، كيف نحتكم الى ما يريد ان يقوله المفسر الا المفسر نفسه ؟؟؟

اذا لن نترك هذه النقطة حتى نحتكم الى المفسر ونفهم ماذا يقصد وهو الذي سيحسم من فينا الذي قام بالترجمة الصحيحة لما يقوله :

انا اقول : الموقع والمفسر يرد على الانتقادات الموجهة الى الايمان المسيحي بالكتاب المقدس ، وهو هنا يذكر احتجاج البعض ان الكلام بالجمع قد يكون بالنسبة لهم صيغة للتفخيم او التعظيم ، ولكنه يقوم في المقال كله بالرد على هذا الزعم وتأكيد ان عقيدة الثالوث لا تنبي على آية واحدة فقط ، ولكنها مبنية على الكثير من الادلة والبراهين في الكتاب المقدس .

ماذا تقول انت : 




> هل التكلم بصيغة الجمع حجة أكيدة لعقيدة التثليث ؟
> و المفسر قال لا
> لأن الجمع قد يكون لمجرد التفخيم
> قالها فى تفسير أشعياء 6
> ...


 

فارجو ان تتكرم بترجمة ما وضعته لك ، من نفس الصفحة لنفس الموقع لنفس المفسر ، وسنعرف معا حسم هذه النقطة الجزئية من كلامنا .

هل المفسر يقوله ما فهمته انا ، او يقول ما فهمته انت ؟؟
هل الاحتجاج على العقيدة منسوب الى المفسر كما تزعم انت ، او منسوب الى مفسرين مسيحيين كما تزعم انت ، ام هو يضع الاحتجاج ويقوم بالرد عليه بأن الله الواحد مثلث الاقانيم يتكلم بصيغة الجمع للثالوث ( الاب والابن والروح القدس ) ؟؟؟

اذا فانا لا اتكلم في موضوع مختلف ، ولا اتكلم في جزئية من عندي ، فانت من وضع الموقع للاستشهاد به ، المفترض انك واثق مما تنسبه للموقع ، فلماذا تخشي مناقشته وحسم هذه النقطة ؟؟؟

ارجوك اذا ، تعال نحتكم الى المفسر نفسه ونفهم ماذا يريد ان يقول بالمقال ؟؟



*Lord*--here _Adonai, Jehovah_ in Isaiah 6:5; _Jesus Christ_ is meant as speaking in Isaiah 6:10, according to John 12:41. Isaiah could only have "seen" _the Son,_ not the divine essence (John 1:18). The words in Isaiah 6:10 are attributed by Paul Acts 28:25,26) to the _Holy Ghost._
Thus the Trinity in unity is implied; as also by the thrice "Holy" (Isaiah 6:3​ 

http://www.searchgodsword.org/com/jf...sa&chapter=006​ 

*3.* 
(Revelation 4:8). The Trinity is implied God's _holiness_ is the keynote of Isaiah's whole prophecies. 
*whole earth*--the _Hebrew_ more emphatically, _the fulness of the whole earth_ is His _glory_ (Psalms 24:1, 72:19).​ 


اعتقد انك قلت انك باحث عن الحق ، فلماذا لا تعط نفسك الفرصة لكي نبحث معا عن الحق بهدوء وبدون عصبية ، ومعنا الوقت لكي نناقش كل النقاط معا باذن الله .

في انتظارك لتضع الترجمة .

سلام الله معك


----------



## انت الفادي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الفاضل نيومان
> بصراحة أنت تعبتنى
> هل سنظل طول عمرنا نناقش نفس الموضوع ؟
> نحن الآن ندور فى حلقة مفرغة
> ...


*الاخ محب للمسيح..
بأختصار..
اين نفي المفسر ان هذه الاية لا تتكلم عن التثليث؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المفسر لم ينفي انها تتكلم عن التثليث بل قال انها ليست بحجة كافية..
و هذا ما نقوله لك في كل مشاركاتنا 
ان ايماننا لا يعتمد علي نص واحد و قالها لك الاخ نيومان في المشاركة السابقة...
نفي المفسر ليس نفيا لعقيدة التثليث في النص و لكن نفيه بأنها الحجة الوحيدة.. اي لا يقدر انسان ان يقول :
عقيدة التثليث موجودة في الكتاب المقدس في هذا النص فقط..
فهمت؟؟؟
اذن ليس بهذا النص فقط بل بهذا النص و بجمعه مع النصوص الاخري كلها نصل الي نتيجة الثالوث في الكتاب المقدس..
فهمت؟؟؟؟
و من الملاحظ ان سيادتك تمسكت بهذا النص و تركت باقي تفاسير النصوص الاخري من نفس المفسر..
من ما يدل انك تبحث عن القشة التي تنقذك..
مع العلم ان علم تفسير الكتاب المقدس قائم علي تفسير الجزء بالكل و ليس الجزء بالجزء.
اي استقاء معني الكلام و تفسير ناتج عن الاحاطة الكاملة بكل الكتاب و من الكتاب.
فهذا المفسر نفسه قام بتفسير نصوص اخري بأنها تتكلم عن التثليث..

و الاغرب من ذلك بعد تمسكك بكلامه نجدك ترفض كلامه مرة اخري معللا بأنه مسيحي و يفسر الكلام بحسب ايمانه...
ما هو موقفك من هذا المفسر اصلا؟؟ :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
هل تقبل كلامه ام ترفضه؟؟
المفسر يؤمن بالثالوث.. عظيم
المفسر يقول ليست بالحجة الكافية هذا النص..( لم ينفي انها حجة و لكنه نفي الاكتفاء بها)
المفسر يتكلم في نصوص اخري مرتبطة بنفس المعني و يؤكد انها تتكلم عن التثليث..
:36_19_1:

ملحوظة هامة:لا انتقال الي نقطة اخري حتي الانتهاء من هذه.


*


----------



## انت الفادي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> لا لن يحسم الموضوع
> لأن المفسر يفسر الآيات من منطلق إيمانه بالثالوث
> و ما أناقشه الآن هو
> هل التكلم بصيغة الجمع حجة أكيدة لعقيدة التثليث ؟
> ...


*نعم 
التكلم بالجمع هو صيغة اكيدة للتثليث....و ليس للتفخيم..
و لكن ليس نص اشعياء حده هو الحجة لذلك بل كل نصوص الكتاب المقدس مجتمعة..
فهمت؟؟
اكرر:
نعم صيغة الجمع في الكتاب المقدس هي تأكيد علي الثالوث و ليس لجمع التفخيم 
و لكن نص اشعياء ليس هو فقط التأكيد علي ذلك او ليس هو الحجة الوحيدة بل كل نصوص الكتاب المقدس مجتمعة.
هل و صلتك الاجابة؟؟ حاولت ان اضع لك كلام المفسر بين كلامي حتي تعرف ما اراد ان يقوله المفسر ولكن سيادتك قمت بأستخدام كلامه بأسلوب خاطئ.
*


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح :
> 
> انا اتكلم في صميم صميم الموضوع ، وانت تحاول ان لا تجيب بصدق وامانة عن هذه النقطة .
> 
> ...


 

الصديق الفاضل نيومان
النصوص التى وضعتها تدل على أن المفسر يؤمن بوجود التثليث فى العهد القديم و خاصة فى سفر أشعياء
لكن ليس لاستدلالك علاقة بالموضوع لم ؟
لأننى لا أبحث هل المفسر يؤمن بأن العهد القديم يشير إلى التثليث أم لا ؟
نحن نبحث فى الجزء السابق من الحوار هل التكلم بصيغة الجمع فى آيات قليلة جدا فى العهد القديم و هى أربعة أو خمسة بالعدد فحسب هل هو دليل أكيد و جازم لعقيدة التثليث أم لا ؟
و خلى بالك من كلمتى أكيد و جازم
و مرة أخرى أكرر أنا لا أنكر أن المفسر قال أن التكلم بالجمع إشارة للتثليث
و لكنه قال أنه ليس حجة أكيدة للتأكد من العقيدة من أجل أن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم فحسب
فالمفسر لا ينكر أن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم
و لم يقل أن اللغة العبرية لا تعرف الجمع للتفخيم
و لكنه يقول أن الجمع هنا إشارة للتثليث ليس لأن العبرية لا تعرف الجمع للتفخيم و لكن لأن عقيدة الثالوث مثبتة فى أماكن أخرى من الكتاب المقدس
الشاهد أن المفسر لم ينكر القول بأن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم فى اللغة العبرية
فأنتم تقولون أن اللغة العبرية لا تعرف الجمع للتفخيم و أن التكلم بالجمع دليل أكيد على التثليث
و ترفضون أن أنقل لكم من كلام الطوائف المسيحية غير المؤمنة بالتثليث و ألزمتمونى بأقوال مفسريكم
و قد قبلت شرطكم
و نقلت لكم من كلام مفسريكم ما يدل على أنهم يرون أن التكلم بالجمع فى العهد القديم ليس حجة أكيدة لعقيدة التثليث من أجل أن الجمع قد يكون لمجرد التفخيم

و بالتالى من المنطقى أن تكون تلك النقطة قد انتهت و ننتقل لنقطة أخرى حتى نستفيد من الحوار جميعا و لا نظل فى حلقة مفرغة


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

انت الفادي قال:


> *الاخ محب للمسيح..*
> *بأختصار..*
> *اين نفي المفسر ان هذه الاية لا تتكلم عن التثليث؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *المفسر لم ينفي انها تتكلم عن التثليث بل قال انها ليست بحجة كافية..*


الفاضل أنت الفادي
أتفق معك تماما أن المفسر لم ينف أن الآية تتكلم عن التثليث
و لكنه قال أنها ليست بحجة كافية أو أكيدة للثالوث
و أشار المفسر أيضا إلى الآيات الأخرى فى الكتاب المقدس التى يتكلم الله فيها عن نفسه بصيغة الجمع و هى التكوين 1:26 و 11:8
فهو بالتالى يتحدث عن جميع النصوص التى يتكلم فيها الله تعالى عن نفسه بالجمع
أى طبقا للمفسر تكلم الله عن نفسه بالجمع فى تلك المواطن دليل على التثليث و لكن ليس حجة أكيدة للعقيدة من أجل أن التكلم بالجمع قد يكون لمجرد التفخيم
و ما نبحثه الآن هل توجد حجة كافية أو أكيدة فى العهد القديم على التثليث ؟
و كانت النقطة الأولى هل التكلم بالجمع حجة أكيدة أو كافية لعقيدة التثليث ؟
و هو ما ينفيه مفسركم
و بالتالى انتهى البحث فى تلك النقطة
و ننتقل لنقطة أخرى من فضلكم


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> اقتباس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
جميل جدا يا مولكا
أوافق على ما جاء فى مشاركتك السابقة
و بالتالى لو أثبتنا أن اليهود فهموا التكلم بالجمع فى العهد القديم على أنه للتفخيم تنتهى حجتكم تماما
فاليهود هم أصحاب اللغة و هم أعلم بلغتهم منكم
كلام منطقى و لا لأ ؟
و بالنسبة لكلمة إلوهيم
فأنت تقول أنها دليل أكيد للتثليث
فلو أثبتنا أن الكلمة أطلقت بصيغة الجمع على آلهة أخرى فى العهد القديم سيكون أمامنا احتمال من 2
إما أنه جمع للتفخيم فحسب
أو أن الآلهة الأخرى التى أشير إليها بكلمة إلوهيم كانت متعددة الأقانيم أيضا 
كلام منطقى ؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

و نلتقى غدا إن شاء الله
لكم منى أطيب التحية


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 ديسمبر 2009)

> لأننى لا أبحث هل المفسر يؤمن بأن العهد القديم يشير إلى التثليث أم لا ؟
> *نحن نبحث فى الجزء السابق من الحوار هل التكلم بصيغة الجمع فى آيات قليلة جدا فى العهد القديم و هى أربعة أو خمسة بالعدد فحسب هل هو دليل أكيد و جازم لعقيدة التثليث أم لا ؟*




*نعم هذا ما نتكلم فيه وهذا ما لم تثبته الى الآن بل وكل استشهاداتك اتت بعكس ما تريد ان تقول فأنت الذى وضعت لنا الإستشهاد السالف والآن تتحاشاه

**اولا : من قال انهم 5 او حتى 20 ؟؟؟ كل مرة يذكر فيها " الوهيم " هو دليل للتثليث اللفظى فى العهد القديم !!

ثانيا : هل لك اى دليل يقول عكس ذلك ؟؟؟

*

> *و لكنه قال أنه ليس حجة أكيدة للتأكد من العقيدة من أجل أن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم*




*نفسى اعرف فين قال هو كلمة " للتفخيم " دى ؟؟؟؟

بجد ياريت تقول لى يمكن انا ما بعرفش اقرأ انجليزى ؟؟؟

كررنا لماذا قال المفسر هذة الكلمة وفسرناها اكثر من مرة وانت تريد مع ذلك ان تضع كلام على فيه

لا داعى من ذلك لأن هذا له اسم اتحاشى عن ان انسبه لك

*


> فالمفسر لا ينكر أن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم



*فييييييييييييييييين دة ؟؟؟*



> الشاهد أن المفسر لم ينكر القول بأن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم فى اللغة العبرية



*فين قال كدة يا جدعاااااااااااااااان ؟؟؟*



> فأنتم تقولون أن اللغة العبرية لا تعرف الجمع للتفخيم و أن التكلم بالجمع دليل أكيد على التثليث



*نحن اثبتنا ولم نقل ولو عندك دليل ضعه ........*



> و ترفضون أن أنقل لكم من كلام الطوائف المسيحية غير المؤمنة بالتثليث و ألزمتمونى بأقوال مفسريكم
> و قد قبلت شرطكم



*لا حبيبى لو لديك اى دليل لغوى ( فقط ) يقول ان اللغة العبرية فيها جمع للتفخيم ضعه لنا*



> و نقلت لكم من كلام مفسريكم ما يدل على أنهم يرون أن التكلم بالجمع فى العهد القديم ليس حجة أكيدة لعقيدة التثليث من أجل أن الجمع قد يكون لمجرد التفخيم



*يا مثبت العقل*



> أى طبقا للمفسر تكلم الله عن نفسه بالجمع فى تلك المواطن دليل على التثليث و لكن ليس حجة أكيدة للعقيدة من أجل أن *التكلم بالجمع قد يكون لمجرد التفخيم*



*يا حبيبى فين دة ؟؟*



> و هو ما ينفيه مفسركم


*
سبحان المسيح 
سبحانه

يا مثبت العقل
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 ديسمبر 2009)

> فلو أثبتنا أن الكلمة أطلقت بصيغة الجمع على *آلهة* أخرى فى العهد القديم سيكون أمامنا احتمال من 2



*مازلت عزيزى لم تفهم الموضوع الى الآن*

*انت تقول " **آلهة* *"  وللعجب "* *آلهة* *" هل نحن نتكلم هن الهه ؟؟؟
**
عجبى انت فى كل مرة تثبت ما نقول نحن وتنفى ما تقول انت إذ انك تؤكد ان هذة الكلمة تطلق على آلهه وليس إله

فلو اطلقت على الهه كان هذا طبيعيا لأنهم اكثر من واحد يعنى مجموووووووووع

ولكن المشكلة ازاى وااااااااااااااااد يقول الوهيم ؟؟؟؟

ارجو ان تفهم الموضوع الى الآن*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح 

سلام الله معك 
اسمح لي غيرت لون الاقتباس فقط 



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> و مرة أخرى أكرر أنا لا أنكر أن المفسر قال أن التكلم بالجمع إشارة للتثليث
> و لكنه قال أنه ليس حجة أكيدة للتأكد من العقيدة من أجل أن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم فحسب
> فالمفسر لا ينكر أن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم
> و لم يقل أن اللغة العبرية لا تعرف الجمع للتفخيم
> ...


 
هذا ما تقوله انت ، ونحن نقول ان المفسر يقول :


هذا ما يقوله المفسر مرة اخرى ( العدد 8) ​
*I . . . us*--The change of number indicates the Trinity (compare Genesis 1:26, 11:7). Though not a sure _argument_ for the doctrine, for the _plural may_ indicate merely majesty, it _accords_ with that truth proved elsewhere. ​ 

المفسر يقول هنا ( جملة اعتراضية ) في تفسير العدد (8) ان الكلام بالجمع هنا ( ليس دليلا اكيدا على عقيدة الثالوث ، لان الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم ) ولكنه يتطابق او يتفق مع الحقيقة المثبتة في اماكن اخرى .


*سؤالنا : ما هي هذه الحقيقة المثبتة في اماكن اخرى ؟؟*
*هل ان الكلام بالجمع هو للتفخيم ، او ان الكلام بالجمع المنسوب الى الله هو اثبات عقيدة الثالوث ؟؟*


الان انت تقول ، ونحن نقول ، كيف نحسم الامر ؟؟؟

قلت لك لماذا لا نترك الكاتب نفسه يقول ماذا يقصد ؟؟

فاعتقد ان هذه النقطة تستحق ان نقضي فيها بعض الوقت ، خاصة وان الدليل انت الذي اتيت به ، اذا المفترض انك تدافع عنه لا ان تريد تجاوزه بسرعة .

ولذلك اكرر طلبي مرة اخرى ، بترجمة الفقرات من المصدر الذي تعتبره دليلا على ما تقوله ، ولنرى ماذا يقول الموقع ، هل كلامنا نحن ام كلامك انت ؟؟؟



*Lord*--here _Adonai, Jehovah_ in Isaiah 6:5; _Jesus Christ_ is meant as speaking in Isaiah 6:10, according to John 12:41. Isaiah could only have "seen" _the Son,_ not the divine essence (John 1:18). The words in Isaiah 6:10 are attributed by Paul Acts 28:25,26) to the _Holy Ghost._
Thus the Trinity in unity is implied; as also by the thrice "Holy" (Isaiah 6:3​ 


http://www.searchgodsword.org/com/jf...sa&chapter=006​ 


*3.* 
(Revelation 4:8). The Trinity is implied God's _holiness_ is the keynote of Isaiah's whole prophecies. 
*whole earth*--the _Hebrew_ more emphatically, _the fulness of the whole earth_ is His _glory_ (Psalms 24:1, 72:19).​ 


ارجو ان لانطيل الوقت في هذه النقطة ، فان احجامك عن الترجمة بدأ يشير فعلا الى انك بدأت تتفق معنا ولكنك تخشى الاعتراف بالحقيقة الواضحة .

سلام الله معك


----------



## انت الفادي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الفاضل أنت الفادي
> أتفق معك تماما أن المفسر لم ينف أن الآية تتكلم عن التثليث
> و لكنه قال أنها ليست بحجة كافية أو أكيدة للثالوث
> و أشار المفسر أيضا إلى الآيات الأخرى فى الكتاب المقدس التى يتكلم الله فيها عن نفسه بصيغة الجمع و هى التكوين 1:26 و 11:8
> ...


*عفوا عزيزي
انت قفذت الي نتيجة غير موجودة في تفاسير المفسر.
الترتيب كالاتي:
1. قال المفسر انها ليست بالحجة الاكيدة.. اي ليست وحدها.
2. ربط النص بنصوص اخري.
3. في تفاسير النصوص الاخري اكد المفسر انها صيغة الجمع دلالة علي التثليث..
فمن اين اتيت انت بكلامك هذا؟؟ اعطني نوعية المنطق الذي تستند عليه.
نص تقف فيه الفرصة بنسبة خمسون بالمئة 
تم ربط هذا النص بنصوص اخري تثبت ان هذه النصوص تتكلم عن التثليث.. و بذلك ترجح كفة النص الغير اكيد بأنه ايضا يتكلم عن التثليث..

فمن اين اتيت انت بأستنتاجك هذا؟؟؟
ارجوا ان تكون من من يتحلون بضمير مستيقظ و يلاحظون انهم يحرفون في التفاسير بحسب مزاجهم.. و يستخلصون نتائج غير موجودة.

و اخيرا: سأعطيك نص و اطلب منك ان تحوله لي لصيغة التعظيم.. لان هذا ما سيحسم الموضوع كليا:
قد امرت انا الملك عادل بأن يأتي المذنبين امامي و يقتلوا في حضرتي.
مطلوب منك ان تحول هذا النص لصيغة جمع التعظيم..
في انتظار ردك علي احر من الجمر.
*


----------



## انت الفادي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*لي تعليق صغير علي كلمة قالها الاخ محب للمسيح:

اجده يتكلم كذا مرة عن طوائف مسيحية لا تؤمن بالتثليث؟؟؟
اذن فهي ليست مسيحية عزيزي..
المسلمين مثلا لا يؤمنون بالتثليث هل اصبحوا طائفة مسيحية؟؟ و اصبحوا حجة عينا؟؟؟
اي طائفة لا تؤمن بالتثليث هي بالقطع لا جدال فيها غير مسيحية لان العقيدة المسيحية اصلا قائمة علي عقيدة التثليث.
*


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح
> 
> سلام الله معك
> اسمح لي غيرت لون الاقتباس فقط
> ...


 

الصديق الفاضل نيومان
لقد تناقشنا لوقت طويل حول نفس النقطة
و انظر إلى ترجمتك للنص فى مشاركتك

*I . . . us*--The change of number indicates the Trinity (compare Genesis 1:26, 11:7). Though not a sure _argument_ for the doctrine, for the _plural may_ indicate merely majesty, it _accords_ with that truth proved elsewhere. ​ 

المفسر يقول هنا ( جملة اعتراضية ) في تفسير العدد (8) ان الكلام بالجمع هنا ( ليس دليلا اكيدا على عقيدة الثالوث ، لان الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم ) ولكنه يتطابق او يتفق مع الحقيقة المثبتة في اماكن اخرى .

أنت كتبت
الكلام بالجمع هنا ( ليس دليلا اكيدا على عقيدة الثالوث ، لان الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم 
هل نفى المفسر أم أقر أن التكلم بالجمع فى  اللغة العبرية قد يكون للتفخيم ؟
نعم هو يري أن التكلم بالجمع دليل على التثليث
و لكن هل لأن اللغة العبرية لا تعرف التكلم بالجمع للتفخيم كما تقولون ؟
لا فالمفسر لا ينكر أن العبرية بها جمع التفخيم
بل و يري أن وجود جمع التفخيم فى العبرية هو ما لا يجعل التكلم بالجمع فى العهد القديم دليلا أكيدا لعقيدة التثليث
و لكنه يرجح أن الجمع للتثليث لأن الكتاب المقدس يثبت وجود التثليث فى أماكن أخرى

و سأترجم لك ما تريده على الرغم من أنه لن يفيد الموضوع بشئ
*Lord*--here _Adonai, Jehovah_ in Isaiah 6:5; _Jesus Christ_ is meant as speaking in Isaiah 6:10, according to John 12:41. Isaiah could only have "seen" _the Son,_ not the divine essence (John 1:18). The words in Isaiah 6:10 are attributed by Paul Acts 28:25,26) to the _Holy Ghost._
Thus the Trinity in unity is implied; as also by the thrice "Holy" (Isaiah 6:3
الرب :هنا أدوناى و جيهوفا فى أشعياء 6:5
المسيح عيسي هو المقصود كما فى الكلام فى أشعياء 6:10 فطبقا ليوحنا 12:41 أشعياء كان بإمكانه أن يري الابن فقط و ليس الجوهر الإلهى
يوحنا 1:18
كلمات أشعياء 6:10 أرجعها بولس فى أعمال الرسل 28:25 و 28:26 إلى الروح القدس
و بالتالى فالثالوث فى الوحدة مشار إليه كما بالبركة الثلاثية أشعياء 6:3

النص الثانى
*3.* 
(Revelation 4:8). The Trinity is implied God's _holiness_ is the keynote of Isaiah's whole prophecies

الرؤيا 4:8
الثالوث مشار إليه
مجد الله هو مربط الفرس فى كل نبؤات أشعياء

لكن للأسف ليس للنصوص التى أتيت بها علاقة بموضوعنا 
كنا نبحث
هل التكلم بالجمع إشارة أكيدة للتثليث ؟
و السؤال هو
هل أنكر المفسر أن الكلام بالجمع بصفة عامة فى العبرية قد يكون للتفخيم ؟
هل قال المفسر أن استخدام الله تعالى لصيغة المتكلم بالجمع فى العهد القديم دليل أكيد على عقيدة التثليث لأن العبرية لا تعرفجمع التفخيم ؟​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

نقلا عن
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Gen%C3%A8se+1&version=BDS
نسخة La Bible du Semeur
سفر التكوين الإصحاح الأول عدد 26
*26* Et Dieu dit:
   ---Faisons les hommes[b] pour qu'ils soient notre image[c], ceux qui nous ressemblent

جاء فى التعليق على الهامش أسفل الصفحة
Genèse 1:26 L'hébreu a un singulier collectif qui a valeur de pluriel, puisque les verbes du v. 26 qui suivent sont au pluriel.

ممكن تتفضلوا بالترجمة
و يا ريت المترجم يكون شخص يجيد تماما اللغة الفرنسية


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> لكن للأسف ليس للنصوص التى أتيت بها علاقة بموضوعنا
> كنا نبحث
> هل التكلم بالجمع إشارة أكيدة للتثليث ؟​


 
هذا ما يريد المفسر اثباته ، أن التكلم بالجمع في الكتاب المقدس هو اشارة اكيدة للثالوث .​ 
الجملة الاعتراضية كانت على الاستشهاد بآية واحدة فقط ، ولكن المفسر كتب بالحرف الواحد : ​ 
it _accords_ with that truth proved elsewhere​ 
(*ولكنه يتطابق او يتفق مع الحقيقة المثبتة في اماكن اخرى .)*​
*السؤال الان : ما هي الحقيقة الثابتة في اماكن اخرى، هي ان الكلام بالجمع هو الثالوث وليس التفخيم .*

*هذا ما يقوله في كل جزء من مقالته ،واظن انها كانت واضحة فيما قمت بترجمته بنفسك .*




> و السؤال هو
> هل أنكر المفسر أن الكلام بالجمع بصفة عامة فى العبرية قد يكون للتفخيم ؟
> هل قال المفسر أن استخدام الله تعالى لصيغة المتكلم بالجمع فى العهد القديم دليل أكيد على عقيدة التثليث لأن العبرية لا تعرفجمع التفخيم ؟​


 
المفسر قال عن الحقيقة الثابتة في اماكن اخرى من الكتاب المقدس واستشهد بها للرد على الجملة الاعتراضية .​ 
نعم المفسر يؤكد ان الكلام بصيغة الجمع هو دليل اكيد على عقيدة الثالوث .​ 
اذا كنت تعتقد ولو للحظة انه ذكر جملته الاعتراضية لكي لا يفندها وانما لكي يقرها كحقيقة ، طلبت من ان تأتي باقتباس واحد للكاتب يستشهد فيه بآية واحدة من الكتاب المقدس ويفسرها ان الكلام بالجمع فيها هو صيغة التفخيم.​ 
بغير ان تأتي بدليل عل كلامك ، فيبقى الدليل الذي جئنا نحن به هو المقياس الوحيد لفهم ما يقوله الكاتب .


ملحوظة : اعتقد ان النقاط المفتوحة حتى الان ولم نتحاور فيها كافية لقضاء بعض الوقت لدراستها والرد عليها ، كما ان المراجع العربية والانجليزية التي تم وضعها في الموضوع كافية ، فلا داع للزج بمراجع فرنسية اخرى ، فليس هنا بيننا من هو كفء للمحاورة باللغة الفرنسية .
​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> اقتباس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

سنرى الآن ما يقوله اليهود أصحاب اللغة العبرية
نقلا عن
http://anti-missionary.com/files/genesis.html
*Genesis 1:26*
G-d said, "Let us make Man in Our image, as Our likeness. (Saperstein)
While some missionaries claim the plural "us" means the Christian trinity, even evangelical commentaries (G. J. Wenham, _NIV Study Bible_, Charles Ryrie, Jerry Falwell, Keil and Delitzch) recognize this is a fallacy (see _Let's Get Biblical_, Tovia SInger, p.51). These Christian scholars recognize that there is something called the "_majestic plural_," i.e. a King speaks on behalf of his kingdom in a plural form. An example is Isaiah 6:6, where G-d says among His retinue of angels "Whom shall I send, and who will go for us?"
The absurdity of a trinitarian interpretation is shown by the fact that not once in the Hebrew Bible is a plural verb ever applied to G-d. In Hebrew verbs are conjugated according to gender and singular/plural. The very next verse says "He created," not "they created," with regards to the creation of man.
Rashi has a beautiful explanation: G-d is modeling proper conduct to the reader by showing that one should consult inferiors before acting. Only G-d created man, but G-d showed respect to His subordinates.


و لنا الحق أن نتساءل من أعلم باللغة العبرية ؟أنتم أم اليهود ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> سنرى الآن ما يقوله اليهود أصحاب اللغة العبرية
> نقلا عن
> http://anti-missionary.com/files/genesis.html
> *genesis 1:26*
> ...


 
الفاضل محب للمسيح:

الموقع اليهودي يوافق ان الكلام بصيغة الجمع هي للتعبير عن مجموعة من المتكلمين ، ليس للتفخيم ، ولكنه للاشارة الى الجمع .

المثال الاول الذي وضعه : كلام الملوك نيابة عن المملكة ، وانت تقول ان كلام الملوك بصيغة الجمع هو لتفخيم وتعظيم نفسه .

المثال الثاني الذي وضعه : كلام الله وسط الملائكة بالجمع في اشعياء ، انه يتكلم ( من يذهب من اجلنا ) يقصد الله والملائكة .

المثال الثالث الذي وضعه : ان الله يتنقل بين المفرد والجمع في كلامه عن الخلق ليعطي احتراما لمرؤسية ( اي الملائكة ) .

السؤال الان لك اذا كنت تتبني الفكر اليهودي وتفهمه .

لماذا كان الملائكة في اشعياء يسبحون حول الله ثلاثا ( قدوس قدوس قدوس ) ؟؟؟

هل الانبياء يأتون الى البشر نيابة عن الله والملائكة ؟؟؟

هل فعلا اشترك الملائكة مع الله في الخلق لكي يتكلم عن الخلق بصيغة الجمع ؟؟

تعقيبي :

الموقع اليهوي لم يستطع الرد على الفكر النقي والتفسير الصحيح ان كلام الله بالجمع كان هو الثالوث المسيحي ، واعتراضاتهم فقط على الايمان المسيحي ، ولكن لا اظنك كمسلم توافق عليها ، ولهذا فما لا تلتزم انت به لا تلزمنا نحن به .


*اذا كنت صادقا مع نفسك ، لابد وان توافق ان الموقع اليهودي لم يثبت ان كلام الجمع هو للتفخيم ، ولكنه في كل مرة يفسرها على انه كلام للمجموع (كلام الله وسط مجموعة من الملائكة ).*

وتحياتي .


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> هذا ما يريد المفسر اثباته ، أن التكلم بالجمع في الكتاب المقدس هو اشارة اكيدة للثالوث .​
> 
> الجملة الاعتراضية كانت على الاستشهاد بآية واحدة فقط ، ولكن المفسر كتب بالحرف الواحد : ​
> it _accords_ with that truth proved elsewhere​
> ...


الفاضل نيومان 
الحقيقة الثابتة فى أماكن أخرى هى عقيدة الثالوث طبقا للمفسر و ليس أن التكلم بالجمع يدل على الثالوث 
فمرة أخرى أكرر
المفسر يقول أن التكلم بالجمع ليس حجة أكيدة للثالوث لأن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم
و لكن تبنى الفهم القائل بأن الجمع يفيد الثالوث يتفق مع الحقيقة (عقيدة الثالوث ) المثبتة فى أماكن أخرى من الكتاب المقدس
بصراحة يا نيومان
أنت إنسان محترم و على خلق
و من بداية الحوار و أنت ملتزم بالهدوء و الأدب و لم أجد منك أى رعونة سوي فى وصفى مرة أو مرتين بعدم الأمانة
فأنت إنسان فاضل
و لكنك الآن للأسف تفهم المعنى الصحيح للجملة بسبب إجادتك التامة للإنجليزية و لكنك تحاول تغيير المعنى دفاعا عن عقيدتك
كل ما أقوله لك صديقى العزيز الفاضل
اقرأ النص الانجليزى و آخر ترجمة وضعتها أنت بنفسك و سترى أن المفسر يري أن التكلم بالجمع ليس دليلا أكيدا للتثليث لأن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم
كما أن اليهود و هم أعلم بلغتهم منكم كثيرون منهم يفهمون أن تكلم الله تعالى بالجمع فى العهد القديم هو للتفخيم و منهم من يرى أن الله يكلم الملائكة كما بينا فى المشاركة السابقة
فإلى هنا أصبح الاتفاق بيننا حول معنى النص المستشهد به مستحيلا فبالتالى ننتقل لنقطة أخرى
لك منى أطيب التحية 
و أشكرك لصبرك معى
و لى طلب أخير 
لطفا لا أمرا أعد إظهار مشاركتى التى نقلت فيها تعليقا هامشيا على الكتاب المقدس بالفرنسية
فالتعليق يكاد يقول صراحة أن المفرد فى اللغة العبرية قد يعبر عنه بالجمع
و من الممكن أن أضع لكم الترجمة من مواقع الترجمة على النت أو يترجم النص أى عضو تونسي أو مغربي فى المنتدى فالفرنسية لديهم كالانجليزية لدينا


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح 

الان انت تتهمني انني اكذب عامدا متعمدا فقط لابرر ايماني المسيحي ، لن اعلق على هذه الاهانة ، واسألك سؤالا مباشرا لنوضح للجميع من فهم كلام المفسر صحيحا ومن يريد ان يجعله يقول شيئا لم يقله .




محب للمسيح7 قال:


> فمرة أخرى أكرر
> المفسر يقول أن التكلم بالجمع ليس حجة أكيدة للثالوث لأن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم


 
هل يقول المفسر هذا التقرير على الكتاب المقدس كله ، او على الآية الواحدة التي يتكلم عنها في سفر اشعياء 6: 8 

فهمك لهذه الجزئية سيحل كل الاشكال في تحديد ما يقوله الكاتب .

مرة اخرى ، اذا كنت تعرف الانجليزية ، هل هذه الجملة جائت في سياق الجملة كلها ام وضعها كجملة اعتراضية ؟؟؟




> و لى طلب أخير
> لطفا لا أمرا أعد إظهار مشاركتى التى نقلت فيها تعليقا هامشيا على الكتاب المقدس بالفرنسية
> فالتعليق يكاد يقول صراحة أن المفرد فى اللغة العبرية قد يعبر عنه بالجمع
> و من الممكن أن أضع لكم الترجمة من مواقع الترجمة على النت أو يترجم النص أى عضو تونسي أو مغربي فى المنتدى فالفرنسية لديهم كالانجليزية لدينا


 
اعدك بوضع النص والترجمة بعد اخذ رأي احد العارفين بالفرنسية وترجمتها .

شكرا لك .


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> الفاضل محب للمسيح:
> 
> الموقع اليهودي يوافق ان الكلام بصيغة الجمع هي للتعبير عن مجموعة من المتكلمين ، ليس للتفخيم ، ولكنه للاشارة الى الجمع .
> 
> ...


 
الفاضل نيومان
ممكن تترجم النص أولا ؟
فأسئلتك لا تعنى سوي أن أحدنا ربما أنا و ربما أنت أخطأ فهم النص أو أن أحدنا يغير معنى النص
فمن فضلك ضع ترجمة النص لأعرف أين المشكلة بالضبط ؟
و يا ريت تترجم الجملة التالية تحديدا
*these christian scholars recognize that there is something called the "majestic plural," *


*ما معنى كلمة majestic plural ؟*
*و ما هى ترجمة جمع التفخيم بالانجليزية ؟*

*و لك جزيل الشكر*


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 ديسمبر 2009)

> المفسر يقول أن التكلم بالجمع ليس حجة أكيدة للثالوث لأن الجمع *قد يكون للتفخيم*



*أموووووت واعرف فين كلمة التفخيم دى ؟؟؟

انت عارف الكلمة دى انت قولتها على لسنا الراجل كام مرة ؟؟؟
عارف دة اسمه اية ؟؟؟*



> اقرأ النص الانجليزى و آخر ترجمة وضعتها أنت بنفسك و سترى أن المفسر يري أن التكلم بالجمع ليس دليلا أكيدا للتثليث لأن الجمع *قد يكون للتفخيم*



*ثوانى أخى نيو مان حتى ارى ما يراه عزيزنا محب المسيح

محب المسيح : انت الآن مطالب من التفسيرين بإخراج كلمة التفخييييييييييم

تفضل لو سمحت*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الفاضل نيومان
> ممكن تترجم النص أولا ؟
> فأسئلتك لا تعنى سوي أن أحدنا ربما أنا و ربما أنت أخطأ فهم النص أو أن أحدنا يغير معنى النص


 
تتكلم عن ترجمة النص وكأنه كتاب مقدس 

يا عزيزي قم بالترجمة التي تريحك ، وقل لي اين اخطأت في ان الموقع لم يقل ان الله بمفرده يتكلم بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم ؟؟؟

*خلاصة ما يقوله الموقع :*
*كلام الملك بالجمع للتعبير عن نفسه والمملكة التي يمثلها ، كلام الله بالجمع لانه يتكلم مع مجموعة من الملائكة .*

اذا كان الموقع يقول خلاصة غير هذه تفضل وضعها وقل لي اين اخطأت انا ؟؟؟

اين يقول الموقع ان كلام الشخص بالمفرد فهو يتكلم عن نفسه بالتفخيم والتعظيم ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*http://www.bible.ca/trinity/trinity...of-majesty-pluralis-majestaticus-royal-we.htm*​ 

God is one in unity, but three persons:
"Let US make man in OUR image". (Gen 1:26)​ 
To those who think there is even a single example of the "Royal We" in ******ure we say:
*"We are not amused!"*​ 

*Introduction:*​ 
*A. What is the issue?*​ 


Anti-Trinitarians and Unitarians alike, try to explain away the plural references to God in the Old Testament: "Let ​

US make man in OUR image". (Gen 1:26) ​


[*]While Trinitarians expect to find such plural pronouns and verbs used in reference to God at face value, anti-Trinitarians fall all over themselves trying to find a way to avoid the obvious truth that there are three persons in the one God. ​[*]As we will see, all of the Anti-Trinitarian arguments are invalid leaving us with no other conclusion then the fact that God is a plurality of persons, just as the Biblical trinity teaches. ​[*]It is clear that these plural references to God in the Old Testament we hidden until fully revealed by Christ and his apostles with the proclamation of the deity of Jesus. Jews could look back and see Jesus there in Genesis!​


*B. Understanding the various terms used in this discussion:*



Plural of Majesty comes from the Latin, "pluralis majestaticus" and is also known as "singular of intensity". 
"Royal we" "we are not amused" (Queen Victoria)​
*C. History of the "Plural of Majesty" argument:​*








​





"We are not amused"


*Queen Elizabeth 1st would not be amused...*
about they way Anti-Trinitarians twist every plural reference to God as a mere "Royal We". After all, Elizabeth was a Trinitarian, and would _not be one bit amused_ that her own words were being used to trash the very trinity she believed in! "Let US make man in OUR image" (Gen 1:26) cannot be "Plural of Majesty" because this poetic device did not even exist in ******ure until after the Old Testament was completed. The apostolic fathers had never heard of "plural of majesty", much less believe it. They unanimously interpreted Gen 1:26 as the Father speaking to the Son.​
​




[*]There are no examples in the either the Old or New Testament of Plural of Majesty. At the end of this ********, we refute 5 texts that anti-Trinitarian say contain Plural of Majesty. 
The earliest we find this poetic device being used in about the 4th century during the Byzantine era. 

Other cultures that lived during the time of Moses never used the plural "Elohim", the way the Bible does, but instead used the simple singular "el". This nicely silences two different sets of heretics: First, it silences the Bible trashing liberals, who falsely claim the plural "elohim" is a carry over from a previous polytheistic origin of Judaism. Second, it silences the anti-Trinitarians, who falsely claim "plural of majesty" was widespread in all cultures in history. 
The "Royal We" was made most famous by Queen Victoria when a vulgar joke was told in her presence. When she replied, "we are not amused", she clearly intended to speak on behalf of the other ladies whom she knew were equally offended.
*D. False argument by Robert Morey often used by others:*​



"An Amazing Hoax: During the nineteenth century debates between Unitarians and Trinitarians, the principle of pluralis majestaticus was revealed to be a hoax popularized by the famous Jewish scholar Gesenius. It became clear that he used it as a ruse de guerre against Christianity." (Robert Morey, The Trinity, p95) 

​
[*]William Gesenius wrote his lexicon but died before he had it published. Others finished the work for him posthumously: The Gesenius’ Hebrew-Chaldee Lexicon (1846 AD) is a translation of the "Lexicon Manuale Hebraicum et Chaldaicum in Veteris Testamenti Libros," of Dr. William Gesenius. 

​
[*]William Gesenius couldn’t be guilty of such a hoax, motivated by "a strategy of war", when the plural of majesty dates back to the 4th century! Even Calvin discussed the plural of majesty. 
​
[*]Morey, although a Trinitarian, is correct in his view that Plural of Majesty is never used in the Bible, but this argument is invalid and needs to be withdrawn. He shoots himself in the foot by creating a false argument to teach something that is otherwise true. We need to be careful.
*E. What scholars say about "Plural of Majesty":*​



"Every one who is acquainted with the rudiments of the Hebrew and Chaldee languages, must know that God, in the holy Writings, very often spoke of Himself in the plural. The passages are numerous, in which, instead of a grammatical agreement between the subject and predicate, we meet with a construction, which some modern grammarians, who possess more of the so-called philosophical than of the real knowledge of the Oriental languages, call a _pluralis excellentiae_. This helps them out of every apparent difficulty. 
​
Such a _pluralis excellentiae_ was, however, a thing unknown to Moses and the prophets. Pharaoh, Nebuchadnezzar, David, and all the other kings, throughout _TeNaKh_ (the Law, the Prophets, and the Hagiographa) speak in the singular, and not as modern kings in the plural. They do not say we, but I, command; as in Gen. xli. 41; Dan. iii. 29; Ezra i. 2, etc." (Rabbi Tzvi Nassi, Oxford University professor, The Great Mystery, 1970, p6, ) 


​
[*]"This first person plural can hardly be a mere editorial or royal plural that refers to the speaker alone, for 
no such usage is demonstrable anywhere else in biblical Hebrew. Therefore, we must face the question of who are included in this "us" and "our." It could hardly include the angels in consultation with God, for nowhere is it ever stated that man was created in the image of angels, only of God. Verse 27 then affirms: "and God [Elohim] created man in His own image, in the image of God he created him; male and female He created them" (NASB). God--the same God who spoke of Himself in the plural--now states that He created man in His image. In other words, the plural equals the singular. This can only be understood in terms of the Trinitarian nature of God. The one true God subsists in three Persons, Persons who are able to confer with one another and carry their plans into action together--without ceasing to be one God." (Encyclopedia of Bible Difficulties, Gleason Archer, p.359, commenting on whether Gen 1:26 is a "plural of majesty") ​
[*]"The best answer that they [Old Hebrew lexicographers and grammarians] could give was that the plural form used for the name (or title) of God was the ‘pluralis majestatis,’ that is the plural of majesty…to say nothing of the fact that it is not at all certain that the ‘pluralis majestatis’ is ever found in the Old Testament, there is an explanation much nearer at hand and much simpler, and that is, that a plural name was used for the one God, in spite of the intense monotheism of the Jews, because there is a plurality of person in the one Godhead." (The God of the Bible, R. A.Torrey, 1923, p 64) 
[*]"Another very popular view in modem times is that God uses the plural, just as kings do, as a mark of dignity (the so-called "plural of majesty"), but it is only late in Jewish history that such a form of speech occurs, and then it is used by Persian and Greek rulers (Esdr. iv. 18; 1 Mace. x. 19). Nor can the plural be regarded as merely indicating the way in which God summons Himself to energy, for the use of the language is against this (Gen. ii. 18; Is. xxxiii. 10)." (Trinity, A Catholic Dictionary, William E. Addis & Thomas Arnold, 1960, p 822-830)​


*E. What the apostolic Fathers say about Gen 1:26:*




Click here for more quotes from the fathers on Gen 1:26​
​



Click here for more quotes from the fathers on the trinity​
​
"The plural _"We"_ was regarded by the fathers and earlier theologians almost unanimously as indicative of the Trinity" (Keil & Delitzsch, Genesis 1:26, Vol. 1, Page 38) Note: after observing that that the unanimous view of the apostolic Fathers was that "we" referred to the three persons of the trinity, he then rejects this and adopts the plural of majesty view. This is most unfortunate. If only he had known plural of majesty did not exist historically among the Jews until after the Old Testament was written in about 200 AD.) 
*180 AD Irenaeus*​
"It was not angels, therefore, who made us, nor who formed us, neither had angels power to make an image of God, nor any one else, except the Word of the Lord, nor any Power remotely distant from the Father of all things. For God did not stand in need of these [beings], in order to the accomplishing of what He had Himself determined with Himself beforehand should be done, as if He did not possess His own hands. For with Him were always present the Word and Wisdom, the Son and the Spirit, by whom and in whom, freely and spontaneously, He made all things, to whom also He speaks, saying, "Let Us make man after Our image and likeness; " [Gen. 1:26]" (Against Heresies 4: 20 : 1)​ 

*I. Plural nouns and pronouns with singular verbs:*​ 



[*]The easiest way to dismiss the argument that the plural pronouns applied to God can be explained as "Plural of Majesty" is to observe that the Hebrew has many examples of plural pronouns also being applied to single human individuals. 
Plural of Majesty fails because we find plural references to both God and individual men. 
If the Holy Spirit intended to use these plural references of God as "singular of intensity", then why does He intensify both creator and creation alike? 
Obviously the, "Plural of Majesty" does not explain these plural references.
*text*​ 

*Plural noun*

*Singular verbs*
Gen 1:1 
Elohim (God)
created 
Genesis 46:7
Sons, grandsons, daughters, granddaughters, descendants 
brought 
Judges 12:7
cities 
Buried
Nehemiah 3:8
goldsmiths 
Repaired​
​




*II. Plural nouns for "lord/master" (adonai) that refer to single individuals:*​




*Plural noun*

*who*
Genesis 24:9,10,51
Adonai
Abraham master of servant
Genesis 39:2,3,7, 8,16,19,20
Adonai
Potiphar is Joseph's master
Genesis 40:7
Adonai
captain of a guard is master
Genesis 42:30,33; 44:8
Adonai
Joseph, the master of Egypt
Mal 1:6 and throughout the Old Testament
Adonai
Yahweh, God. The second most common term applied to God is "Lord" and it is almost always plural.​
​




"And if I am a master [plural adonai], where is My respect? says the Lord of hosts" Mal 1:6

*III. Five "Royal We" Biblical Proof Texts refuted:*
The "plural of Majesty" (royal we) is never used in the Bible. Arians (Jehovah’s Witnesses, Anti-Trinitarians (Christadelphians), Unitarians and Modalists (UPCI United Pentecostal church international), will appeal to the following Bible texts as proof of "plural of Majesty". These texts clearly are not examples of "the royal we" being used in the Bible.
A. "the ******** which you sent to us has been translated and read before me." (Ezra 4:18)​
​





The letter was addressed, not to the king alone, but many others as well, so this certainly is not an example of the "Royal We": "*T*o King Artaxerxes: Your servants, the men in the region beyond the River, and now " Ezra 4:11

B. "Truly, truly, I say to you, ​

we speak of what we know and testify of what we have seen, and you do not accept our testimony." (John 3:11)​



The "we" refers to Jesus and the Father, as seen in many other passages: "I speak the things which I have 
​
seen with My Father; therefore you also do the things which you heard from your father." (John 8:38); "I know that His commandment is eternal life; therefore the things I speak, I speak just as the Father has told Me." (John 12:50); "If I alone testify about Myself, My testimony is not true." (John 5:31) 

​
​
[*]Jesus' use of the plural WE (Jesus and Father) is also in response to Nicodemus' use of WE (John 3:2: Nicodemus and the other leaders). Jesus emphasizes the "us vs. them" challenge of authority between human and divine.

​
C. "just as he is Christ’s, so also are 

we. For even if I boast somewhat further about our authority, which the Lord gave for building you up and not for destroying you, I will not be put to shame" 2 Corinthians 10:7-8​ 


The use of WE and OUR refer to Paul and Timothy, who sent the letter (2 Cor 1:1). 
It may also refer to Paul and the other apostles, since the whole context is Paul defending his apostleship. ​
To suggest that Paul uses the "Royal We" here, is as wrong as it is unwarranted.​
D. "But even if ​

we, or an angel from heaven, should preach to you a gospel contrary to what we have preached to you, he is to be accursed!" Galatians 1:8​



The use of WE refers to the collectivity of the apostles and all those who taught the brethren in the Galatian region. This would include, Timothy, Titus, Barnabas and Silas. 
No "Royal We" here.
E. "But he forsook the counsel of the elders which they had given him, and ​

consulted with the young men who grew up with him and served him. So he said to them, "What counsel do you give that we may answer this people, who have spoken to me, saying, ‘Lighten the yoke which your father put on us’?" (2 Chronicles 10:8-9 and 1 Kings 12:9)​



The obvious and natural meaning of "we may answer this people" is the King and his buddies, who collectively would formulate an answer together. 
No reason this is the "Royal We" here.​*Conclusion:​​​*


A. Jehovah’s Witnesses and other Unitarians argue that Elohim (Gods) and Adonai (Lords) are and example of "plural of unity" or "plural of majesty/intensity".​




"plural of majesty" did not begin to be used until after the Old Testament was written, at about 200 AD and is never used in ******ure. 
It is wrong to take modern day poetic devices and read them back into a period of history when they did not exist. 
It is wrong for Jehovah’s witnesses to read, "blood transfusions" back into the Bible’s prohibition against eating blood, when such a medical practice did not exist. (Of course just as drunkenness is condemned, except when you are getting your leg amputated for medical reasons, so too are blood transfusions exempt from all prohibitions on blood, on the basis of medical necessity.)​B. The evidence that "Let ​

US make man in OUR image". (Gen 1: 26) refers to the Trinity is irrefutable.​



The Unitarians and Christadelphians are wrong because they say Us refers to God and the Angels. But man is not created in the image of angels, but of God. Jesus is not included in their view of US. 
The Jehovah’s Witnesses are right to include Jesus and the Father in the US of Gen 1:26, but make Jesus the created arch-angel Michael. But Heb 1:5 proves Jesus cannot be, nor ever has been an angel. Further, in their self contradictory doctrine, they have Jesus the creature, as our co-creator (Jn 1:3; Col 1:16). But this violates Rom 1:25: ​
"worshiped and served the creature rather than the Creator". This passage teaches that if Jesus is the creator, as the Bible says he is, then he cannot be a creature. Jesus cannot be creator and creature at the same time!​
C. Plural of Majesty is not the correct explanation as to why plural, nouns, verbs and adjectives are applied to God, because we find similar examples in the Hebrew language of the Old Testament that apply plurality to common creatures and things. ​


D. Such occasional usage's of plural, nouns, verbs and adjectives of God, man and material objects, are best explained as typical and normal for the Hebrew language. Its just they way they expressed things at times.

E. The plural nouns and pro-nouns applied to God, like WE, US, OUR, Elohim, Adonai are powerful evidence of the Trinity hidden in the Old Testament, to be discovered after the coming of Christ. The almost exclusive use of the plural elohim for God and adonai for Lord, make a strong case that any honest seeker could see. This extensive pattern is hard to argue away as plural of majesty.
F. To those who think there is even a single example of the "Royal We" in ******ure we say: *"We are not amused!"*
By Steve Rudd​
​



​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *أموووووت واعرف فين كلمة التفخيم دى ؟؟؟*​
> *انت عارف الكلمة دى انت قولتها على لسنا الراجل كام مرة ؟؟؟*
> *عارف دة اسمه اية ؟؟؟*​
> 
> ...


 
الفاضل نيومان
سأتفضل بإخراج كلمة التفخيم



*I . . . us*--The change of number indicates the Trinity (compare Genesis 1:26, 11:7). Though not a sure _argument_ for the doctrine, for the _plural may_ indicate merely majesty, 
it _accords_ with that truth proved elsewhere
الكلمة الملونة بالأحمر هنا تعنى التفخيم

نأتى للنص الثانى
*these christian scholars recognize that there is something called the *

*"majestic plural," *

*الترجمة*
*هؤلاء المفسرون أو الدارسون المسيحيون يعلمون أن هناك ما يعرف باسم جمع التفخيم*

*و للمصداقية ننقل لكم تعريف majestic plural من الرابط*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Majestic_plural

من ويكبيديا
The *majestic plural* (_pluralis maiestatis_ in Latin) is the use of a plural pronoun to refer to a single person holding a high office, such as a monarch, bishop, pope, or university rector. It is also called the *Royal pronoun*, the *Royal 'we'* or the *Victorian 'we'*. The more general word for the use of "we" to refer to oneself is _nosism_, from the Latin _nos_.[1] Its most common use denotes excellence, power and dignity of the 

person that speaks or writes

ترجمة المظلل بالأحمر
The *majestic plural هو استخدام ضمير الجمع للإشارة لشخص واحد له منصب رفيع*
*الاستخدام الأكثر شيوعا لها يدل على عظمة و قوة و شرف الإنسان المتكلم أو الكاتب*

*و جاء فى نفس الرابط تحت عنوان*
* Non-Western usage*

The tradition of the Royal We may also be traced to the Mughals of India and Sultans of Banu Abbas and Banu Umayyah. The "Royal We" is used to express the dignity or highest position either understood as strictly hierarchical or as referential to an alternate "higher" than ego identity.
There are many verses in the Qur'an where Allah speaks using the Arabic pronoun “nahnu” (meaning we) or its associated suffix….”we” created, “we” sent down,


الترجمة للعنوان و المظلل بالأحمر
الا.ستخدام غير الغربي(لجمع التفخيم بالطبع )
هناك آيات كثيرة فى القرآن يتكلم فيها الله بضمير الجمع العربي نحن​


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح 



> الترجمة للعنوان و المظلل بالأحمر
> الا.ستخدام غير الغربي(لجمع التفخيم بالطبع )
> هناك آيات كثيرة فى القرآن يتكلم فيها الله بضمير الجمع العربي نحن




ولكنك لم تقدم لنا حالة واحدة فقط تثبت ان الكلام بالجمع للملك او الفرعون هو للتفخيم له ، لان الملك والفرعون وكل من في سلطة جاء في القرآن متكلما بالمفرد ، ولم يتكلم اي منهم بالجمع للتفخيم .

لم يكن هذا سؤالي انا ...
سؤالي كان :



الان انت تتهمني انني اكذب عامدا متعمدا فقط لابرر ايماني المسيحي ، لن اعلق على هذه الاهانة ، واسألك سؤالا مباشرا لنوضح للجميع من فهم كلام المفسر صحيحا ومن يريد ان يجعله يقول شيئا لم يقله .




هل يقول المفسر هذا التقرير على الكتاب المقدس كله ، او على الآية الواحدة التي يتكلم عنها في سفر اشعياء 6: 8 

فهمك لهذه الجزئية سيحل كل الاشكال في تحديد ما يقوله الكاتب .

مرة اخرى ، اذا كنت تعرف الانجليزية ، هل هذه الجملة جائت في سياق الجملة كلها ام وضعها كجملة اعتراضية ؟؟؟

********

سؤالي الآخر عن الموقع اليهودي وتعقيبي تجده هنا :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1725895&postcount=260





واتمنى ان تمضي بعض الوقت لقراءة هذه المداخلة 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1725926&postcount=261


منقولة عن الرابط الاصلي :

http://www.bible.ca/trinity/trinity...of-majesty-pluralis-majestaticus-royal-we.htm



شكرا لك .


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 ديسمبر 2009)

> *i . . . Us*--the change of number indicates the trinity (compare genesis 1:26, 11:7). Though not a sure _argument_ for the doctrine, for the _plural may_ indicate merely majesty,
> it _accords_ with that truth proved elsewhere




*رجعنا تانى لعملية إعادة الكلام ولا اية ؟؟؟

هو انا مش رديت على الكلام دة ولا لازم ارد وانت تجيبه تانى ؟؟؟؟

لو سمحت ارجع لردى عليه ولو عندك رد قوله لى

لو  سمحت*


*
يا حبيبى انت عارف احنا بنتكلم فى اية ولا لسة مش عارف ؟؟؟

فين الدليل ان فى فى العبرى كلام بالجمع للتفخيم ؟؟؟

ارجو تركز شوية معايا ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح
> 
> الان انت تتهمني انني اكذب عامدا متعمدا فقط لابرر ايماني المسيحي ، لن اعلق على هذه الاهانة ، واسألك سؤالا مباشرا لنوضح للجميع من فهم كلام المفسر صحيحا ومن يريد ان يجعله يقول شيئا لم يقله .
> 
> ...


الفاضل نيومان
أنا لا أقصد إهانتك أبدا
بدليل أنى أثنيت عليك فى كلامى
و أى كلمة تجد فيها إهانة فأنا أسحبها

المفسر لا يقصد أشعياء 6:8 فحسب 
بل يقصد كل الأماكن التى يتكلم فيها الله تعالى عن نفسه بالجمع و التى أشار إلى مواضعها
فهو يتحدث عن 
أشعياء 6:8
تكوين 1:26
تكوين 11:8

و بالطبع لا يعقل أن يقصد المفسر أن تكلم الله عز و جل بالجمع فى أشعياء ليس حجة أكيدة لعقيدة التثليث و لكن لو أضفنا إليه التكوين 1 و 11 يصبح دليلا أكيدا
فمجرد تكرار التكلم بالجمع لن يغير من الأمر شئ

و لا أعلم ما الهدف من السؤال عن الجملة الاعتراضية ؟
و لكن أيا كان الهدف فليس فى كلام المفسر جمل اعتراضية


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> المفسر لا يقصد أشعياء 6:8 فحسب
> بل يقصد كل الأماكن التى يتكلم فيها الله تعالى عن نفسه بالجمع و التى أشار إلى مواضعها
> فهو يتحدث عن
> أشعياء 6:8
> ...


 

ولكن واضح من النص ان الكاتب وضع هذه الجملة كجملة اعتراضية في تفسيره عن اشعياء 6: 8 
اما اسفار التكوين فقد وضعها للاستشهاد بها على صحة العقيدة .

اذا فالجملة فقط تعود على اشعياء 6: 8 فقط 

وهذا هو سبب اختلافنا في فهم المعنى ، ولذلك ، فلكي نقول من فينا الذي فهم ما يقوله الكاتب ، انا سألتك اكثر من مرة 

هات لي اقتباس واحد من الكتاب المقدس وضعه الكاتب ليقول ان الكلام هنا جاء بالجمع للتفخيم .

هل تستطيع ان تثبت ان فهمك انت هو الصحيح ، هات الدليل (اقتباس الكاتب من الكتاب المقدس ليقول ان الجمع للتفخيم ) .



> و لا أعلم ما الهدف من السؤال عن الجملة الاعتراضية ؟
> و لكن أيا كان الهدف فليس فى كلام المفسر جمل اعتراضية


 
اليك النص مرة اخرى ، الا ترى ان الجملة بالاحمر هي اعتراضية 

*I . . . us*--The change of number indicates the Trinity (compare Genesis 1:26, 11:7). Though not a sure _argument_ for the doctrine, for the _plural may_ indicate merely majesty, it _accords_ with that truth proved elsewhere. ​ 
اذا لم تعرف ان هذه في الانجليزية جملة اعتراضية ، فكيف تريد ان تترجم لنا النص ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> و لكن أيا كان الهدف فليس فى كلام المفسر جمل اعتراضية




*صديقى أكاد لا اصدق ما قلته هنا ؟؟؟

اتمنى منك ان تراجع الكلام جيدا جدا جدا جدا

ارجووك ركز
*​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> *http://www.bible.ca/trinity/trinity...of-majesty-pluralis-majestaticus-royal-we.htm*​
> 
> 
> God is one in unity, but three persons:
> ...




الفاضل نيومان
كما قرأت أنا كلام Steve Rudd
هل من الممكن أن تقرأ أنت الرد اليهودى عليه

و هم يوثقون كلامهم بكلام مفسريكم المؤمنين بالتثليث


*Trinitarian like Steve Rudd with the Interactive Bible Group, attempt to trash the faith of Oneness Christians who hold to the doctrine that there is one God and that he has one Spirit.  In their attempt to prove the pagan trinity doctrine is Biblical, they will use segmentalism.  What is segmentalism?  It is using part of a ******ure to prove a doctrine and rejecting the rest of the ******ures that might conflict with their personal private interpretation.  Trinitarians have the notion that Genesis 1:26 implies a plurality of persons (God-Spirits) in the godhead.  Let's be candid here and honest.  Trinitarians believe the word "God" does not de***ibe a supreme Being.  They believe the word "God" de***ibes a family of Gods consisting of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit.  Each of these are a separate person in the "God" family.  Each of these are a separate 'Spirit" in the "God" family.  Thus, there are three separate and distinct persons who are three separate and distinct Spirits who have three separate and distinct wills, who are three separate and distinct Gods.  This is tritheism, believing in three Gods, and if there is anything contrary to the Bible, it is that there is more than one God:* *"Fear ye not, neither be afraid: have not I told thee from that time, and have declared it? Ye are even my witnesses.  Is there a God beside me?  Yea, there is no God; I know not any" Isaiah 44:8).*​*We conclude then, if someone says or teaches by any method that there are more Gods than the one who spoke in Isaiah 44:8, then they know more than God.* 
*To: 
Steve Rudd
Hamilton, Ontario, Canada
905-575-8437 Fax: 575-8814
srudd@bible.ca
LOCAL BIBLE HELPER FOR:
The Interactive Bible
www.bible.ca:* 
*Dear Steve:* 
*Since you believe the word "God" does not de***ibe a singular Deity, but rather de***ibes a "nature" of the three separate persons in the godhead, I have two questions I would like for you to answer.* 
*Q. Do each of the persons in the trinity have a separate "Spirit" from the other two?* 
*Q. Could you explain if the word "personality" as in saying "three personalities" in the Godhead, means three "Spirits"? Or does the word "personality" mean one Spirit with three modes of representation?* 
*Thanks for your response, Pastor Reckart* 
*<<Reply By Steve Rudd:* 
*God is used both as a pro-noun to de***ibe each of the individuals F, S, & HS. and to de***ibe a nature. For example, I can call you by the name man (pronoun), and yet call your wife a man (nature).* 
*Q. **Do each of the persons in the trinity have a separate "Spirit" from the  other two?* 
*A. We don't know, but they can think independently of each other. There are clearly separate wills. So I would say yes.* 
*Q. **Could you explain if the word "personality" as in saying "three personalities" in the Godhead, means three "Spirits"? Or does the word "personality" mean one Spirit with three modes of representation?* 
*A  Three spirits.>>* 
*In the words of Steve Rudd, the word "God" means only a "nature."  He says this applies when the word "God" is a pronoun.  Interesting that when God uses the word "God" as a pronoun in Isaiah 44:8 above, he also refers to himself in the singular and not the plural.  In the case of the Hebrew language, when the word "God" is used, the singular verb demands that the pronoun be singular.  But trinitarians ignore this to spread trinitarian theories and personal opinions that the word "God" means many Gods and not one sole Divine Presence.* 
*The pronoun nature Rudd de***ibes for us is that of there being plural Gods, Deities, supreme Spirit beings, and thus to him and millions of other trinitarians, the word "God" does not de***ibe a single supreme Divine Presence but like the word humanity that could mean billions, there could be billions of Gods out there and we only know three so far.  Is this wild-eyed use of the word God to mean a nature and not a single sole Divine Presence taught like this in the Bible?  Do the ******ures support such a monstrous mythological doctrine? *
*Trinitarians think that it is true and go to Genesis 1:26 to being laying the proofs for their three Gods.  In this text, the trinitarians claim that God the Father is talking to God the Son about the creation of Adam.  And so using segmentalism they claim the words "us" and "our" is one God talking to another God about making man in the image both of them possess separately. Thus, Adam was made in the likes of both Gods who were there doing the talking.  Is this true?  Do the plural words "us" and "our" mean two Gods are here talking?  Do the words mean there is a plurality in the godhead?  I present to you below some remarks by trinitarians themselves.  True Bible believing trinitarians no longer hold that "us" and "our" points to two Gods talking to each other.  And these men are preeminent Trinitarian Bible scholars:* *"Christians have traditionally seen [Genesis 1:26] as adumbrating [foreshadowing] the Trinity. It is now universally admitted that this was not what the plural meant to the original author" (Gordon J. Wenham, Word Biblical Commentary on Genesis, Word Books, 1987, p. 27). *​*While I do not sub***ibe to the NIV as being a correct translation of the ******ures, it does for many millions of trinitarians.  More importantly, it was translated by trinitarians for trinitarians.  What does the NIV have in its commentary on Genesis 1:26:* *"us...our...our. God speaks as the Creator-king,   announcing his crowning work to the members of his heavenly court. (see 3:22; 11:7; Isa 6:8; see also I Ki 22:19-23; Job 15:8; Jer 23:18)" (NIV Study Bible, Grand Rapids: Zondervan, 1985, p. 7).*​*Another trinitarian Bible, The Ryrie Study Bible, contains a short note about Genesis 1:26:* *"Us...Our. Plurals of majesty" (Charles Caldwell Ryrie, The Ryrie Study Bible (Dallas Theological Seminary), Chicago: Moody Press, 1978, p. 9). *​*Jerry Falwell, a well known Baptist trinitarian has something to say about Genesis 1:26:* *"The plural pronoun us is most likely a majestic plural from the standpoint of Hebrew grammar and syntax" (Jerry Falwell (Executive Editor), Liberty Annotated Study Bible, Lynchburg: Liberty University, 1988, p. 8).*​*Our next exhibit comes from a well respected trinitarian source, the 10-volume commentary by Keil and Delitzsch, they have a comment about Genesis 1:26:* *"The plural 'We' was regarded by the fathers and earlier theologians almost unanimously as indicative of the Trinity: modern commentators, on the contrary, regard it either as pluralis majestatis...No other explanation is left, therefore, than to regard it as pluralis majestatis"  (Keil & Delitzsch, Commentary on the Old Testament, Peabody: Hendric., 1989, Vol. I, p. 62).* 


*Here is our question, did Moses intend for someone to conclude that there was more than one God when he wrote the words "us" and "our"?  If Moses knew these words pointed to a plurality of Gods, one talking to another, why is it absent in all of his five books?  Why did Moses teach the Israelites that was there One God who was recognized as a single Deity (the God of Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob), in all of the Old Testament if he knew there were more Gods?  Obviously, to interpret the words of Moses to mean more than one God goes beyond the intent of the writer.  Some claim Moses wrote the verse under inspiration but he himself was blinded through lack of revelation of the mystery of the trinity which they claim God was to reveal at a later time and not through Moses.  Is this a valid claim?  Absolutely not!  Since the trinity doctrine came from paganism, are we to conclude that God revealed a trinity of Gods through paganism and not through his chosen people?  Absurd!  To claim that the trinity was in some way an ancient revelation the pagans retained but the Chosen people were blinded by God not to know or perceive, is theology gone mad. At least some trinitarians now see the foolishness of such claims.* 
*Now, if God is one Being, one Spirit, who created the universe, the world, and then man, to whom was he talking when he said:  "let us make man in out likeness and in our image"?  This question can be answered by following the text of ******ure.  Two chapters later in Genesis 3:22-24, when God says: "become as one of us" was this one God talking to the other two Gods?  No, God was talking to his angels, his superior angels, his ministering angels.  God instructs two of these angels to stand at the gate and prevent man from coming back into the garden of Eden to eat of the tree of life.  These two angels are found on the vail of the Tabernacle that separates the outer from the holy of holies,by which the highpriest must pass to stand before the Ark of the Covenant.  They are also seen as figures overshadowing the mercy seat as witnesses of God's dealings with man through the Covenant and through mercy and grace.  Many believe these are representations of Michael and Gabriel, the two angels who are mentioned by name.  Let's look at the verse in Genesis 3:22-24:* *"Then the Lord God said, Behold, the man has become like one of Us, to know good and evil. And now, lest he put out his hand and take also of the tree of life, and eat, and live forever.  Therefore the Lord God sent him out of the Garden of Eden to till the ground from which he was taken. So He drove out the man; and He placed cherubim at the east of the Garden of Eden, and a flaming sword which turned every way, to guard the way to the tree of life." *​*The NIV commentary says the use of "us" is the majestic plural and was intended to mean the same in Genesis 1:26.  The NIV commentators then provide a number of Bible sources from the Jewish ******ures to support this position against it referring to two Gods talking to one another or one God talking to two other Gods in the case of believing there was a trinity of Gods here doing the talking:* *"God speaks as the Creator-king, announcing his crowning work to the members of his heavenly court."*​[SIZE=+0]*The NIV commentators quote Genesis 3:22, 11:7, Isaiah 6:8, I Kings 22:19-23, Job 15:8, and Jeremiah 23:18.*[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+0]*These verses give us a picture of God talking to his heavenly host and in particular a select group of angels. The use of the word "us" in these verses do not indicate other Gods being present whom the one God was talking to.  Thus, we can see that the first attempt of the trinitarians to get the pagan doctrine of the trinity into the Bible by false and misleading interpretation of words, segmentalism, meets the criteria of heresy and error.*[/SIZE] *In the year that King Uzziah died, I saw the Lord sitting* *on a throne, high and lifted up, and the train of His robe* *filled the temple. 2 Above it stood seraphim; each one* *had six wings: with two he covered his face, with two* *he covered his feet, and with two he flew…Also I* *heard the voice of the Lord, saying: "Whom shall I* *send, And who will go for Us?" Then I said, "Here am* *I! Send me" (Isaiah 8:1, 8).*​*Obviously, "who will go for us" is God talking to his heavenly angels. Seeing this vision, Isaiah does not give the angles time to respond, he cries out to the one God upon the throne:  **"Here am I, send me."* 
*When I read those words I see a great marvel that so many should take into their heart right this very minute. Isaiah said "Here am I" not "Here I am".  To say "Here I am" indicates ********, whereas to say "Here am I" is a statement of availability to do the will of God.* 
*It is the will of God that you believe in One God.  Will you go for the Lord God to all nations or to a friend and tell them there is one Lord, one Faith, and one Baptism for Jew and Gentile alike?* 
*Then join with the Messianic believers of Jesus Messiah and proclaim that Jesus Messiah is God manifest in the flesh (1Tim 3:16).* 
*Cohen G. Reckart, Pastor* 


نقلا عن
http://jesus-messiah.com/apologetics/catholic/us-our.html


و شكرا ​


----------



## My Rock (5 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> نقلا عن
> http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=genèse+1&version=bds
> نسخة la bible du semeur
> سفر التكوين الإصحاح الأول عدد 26
> ...


 

الأخ العزيز محب للمسيح7
الإقتباس الذي نقلته من الموقع المذكور أعلاه هو كالتالي:




> l'hébreu a un singulier collectif qui a valeur de pluriel, puisque les verbes du v. 26 qui suivent sont au pluriel.
> genèse 1:26 d'autres comprennent:_ à notre image._ voir 5.1-12; 9.6; 1 co 11.7.


 
الترجمة التالي هي ترجمتي للنص بحذافيره، فانا دارس للغة الفرنسية لاكثر من 5 سنوات:

_في اللغة العبرية هناك صيغة المفرد الجماعي الذي له معنى الجمع، كما هو الحال مع العدد 26، فالأفعال المذكورة في العدد هي مفردة بمعنى الجمع. _

الدليل أعلاه ينسف كل ما قلت يا صديقي، فإعتراضك إنها صيغة للتفخيم هو شئ غير مذكور إطلاقاً، بل التفسير يشرح إن هناك صيغة في اللغة العبرية، هي صيغة المفرد الذي يُعنى به الجميع، و هي مستخدمة في تكوين 1 و العدد 26، فالمتكلم هو الله، لكن الصيغة هي صيغة الجمع.

إعتراضك إنها للتفخيم هو إعتراض باطل، لإن التفخيم أولاً غير موجود بصيغة الجمع في اللغة العبرية ولا حتى الآرامية، إضافة إلى إن التفخيم يُقدم من أقل لأعلى، بمعنى من إنسان لإله. فالأنسان ممكن أن يُفخم إسم الله و مقامه، لكن الله غني عن هذا التفخيم. 

نرجع و نقول إن الكتاب المقدس، و العهد القديم بشموليته لا يحتوي على التفخيم بالجمع، فهي صيغة غير مُستخدمة. 

لذلك إقتباسك هذا يُنهي الموضوع من أساسه، فدليلك الذي تستشهد به يدعم ما قلناه و ما قاله العلماء.

هل تعلم إن العلماء بإجماعهم فسروا النص على إنه مُفرد بمعنى جمع لا للتفخيم أبداً؟ هل تريد أن اذكر لك قائمة من علماء الكتاب المقدس الذي يؤديون ما قلناه بالتالي ينهون الموضوع لان الكلام بأدلة و ليس بتفسيرات و ترجمات شخصية مشوهة و غير صحيحة.


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*الأخ محب المسيح 
انت عارف اللى انت جيبته دة بيقول اية ؟؟؟

دة بيناقش عقيدة التثليث نفسها وبيقول ان الجمع موجود ولكنه لا يدل بالضرورة على التثليث ويمكن ان يدل على 4 او 5 او 6 

فين بقى الجمع للتعظيم دة ؟؟
*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الفاضل نيومان
> كما قرأت أنا كلام steve rudd
> هل من الممكن أن تقرأ أنت الرد اليهودى عليه
> 
> ...


 

هات لي من كلام اليهود ما يفسر كلام الجمع على انه تفخيم .

كما وضحت لك سابقا ، المفسرين اليهود يقولون ان الله عندما يتكلم بالجمع فهو يتكلم وسط ملائكته .


اي ان اليهود مرة اخرى لا يقولون بان كلام المفرد بالجمع للتفخيم ، ولكن كلام الله المفرد بالجمع لانه وسط الملائكة .

كلام اليهود يقول نفس ما نقوله وان فسروه بغير التفسير .

اظن ان الكلام واضح ولم تأت حتى الان بدليل واحد ان كلام المفرد بالجمع للتعظيم .

واكرر سؤالي مرة اخرى : 

اولا : هات لي جملة واحدة فقط تشهد لكلامك وليس لكلامنا .
ثانيا : اذا كنت تتبني كلام اليهود ، فكيف يتكلم الله وقت الخلق بصيغة الجمع عنه وعن الملائكة في قوله ( نصنع الانسان على شبهنا ) . فهل اشتركت الملائكة في صنع الانسان مع الله حتى يقول ( نصنع ) ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح 

تم استرجاع مداخلتك بالفرنسية وتم الرد عليها بواسطة الاخ الحبيب MyRock


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1725996&postcount=270


ولي فقط مداخلة بسيطة ، انك مرة اخرى قمت بالاقتباس مبتور 
فهل لي ان اسألك لماذا قمت باقتباس السطر الاول فقط ، ولم تقتبس السطر الثاني ؟؟؟


L'hébreu a un singulier collectif qui a valeur de pluriel, puisque les verbes du v. 26 qui suivent sont au pluriel.
Genèse 1:26 D'autres comprennent:_ à notre image._ Voir 5.1-12; 9.6; 1 Co 11.7.
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/...+1&version=BDS 




مرة اخرى وكما يتضح من طريقة الاقتباس والرد على كامل الاقتباس ، ان المفسر يضع استشهادات توضح كلامه ، وكلها تعود الى كلام الله بصيغة الجميع ، ولم يعط اي استشهاد بكلام ملك او ذو سلطة بصيغة الجمع .

فما معنى هذا ؟؟؟




My Rock قال:


> الأخ العزيز محب للمسيح7
> الإقتباس الذي نقلته من الموقع المذكور أعلاه هو كالتالي:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> ولكن واضح من النص ان الكاتب وضع هذه الجملة كجملة اعتراضية في تفسيره عن اشعياء 6: 8
> اما اسفار التكوين فقد وضعها للاستشهاد بها على صحة العقيدة .
> 
> اذا فالجملة فقط تعود على اشعياء 6: 8 فقط
> ...


 

فليكن يا نيومان
لا أجد حرجا فى أن أعترف بأنى أخطأت
الجملة اعتراضية
و لكن كونها اعتراضية أو لا لن يغير فى المعنى شئ
الترجمة هى
أنا ...نحن تغير العدد يدل على الثالوث
على الرغم من أنها ليست حجة أكيدة للعقيدة - لأن الجمع قد يكون فقط للتفخيم - إلا أنها تتفق مع الحقيقة المثبتة فى مكان آخر

المفسر لم ينكر أن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم بل هو يقر بأن النص ليس حجة أكيدة للثالوث

أما بالنسبة لطلبك بمثل لجمع التفخيم فى الكتاب المقدس
فقد قدمت لك مثلا و هو أرتخششتا الملك
و بينت لك أن سياق الرسالة كله يدل على أنها موجهة لأرتخششتا فحسب
و أن الكتاب المقدس نفسه يقول أن الرسالة مرسلة لأرتخششتا الملك
فقلت أنت
أن الرسالة قد تكون موجهة لأرتخششتا و موجهة بنفس المعنى للملوك السابقين
أو
أنها مرسلة للملك و الملوك الإقليميين
أو
أنها مرسلة للملك و مشيريه السبع
و للأسف كلها افتراضات ليس هناك ما يدعمها من سياق الكتاب المقدس
فكل الجمل فى الرسالة موجهة لأرتخششتا فحسب كما بينا من قبل
و قد تمسكت بدليلين
الأول
أن أرتخششتا يتكلم فى باقى الجمل بالمفرد
فقال
الرسالة التى أرسلتموها إلينا ترجمت و قرئت أمامى
و قلنا أنه لا يوجد شرط أن من يتكلم بالجمع للتفخيم يظل مستمرا طوال الوقت فى التكلم بالجمع
بل قد يتكلم بالجمع فى مرة و مفرد فى باقى المرات
و استشهدت بأنه تكلم بالمفرد حين قال من أرتخششتا ملك الملوك
و أيضا لا يوجد ما يمنع أن يتكلم الملك بصيغة المفرد حين يقول من أرتخششتا ملك الملوك ثم يتكلم بالجمع فى وقت آخر
و خاصة أن التكلم بصيغة الجمع لم يكن عادته بصفة مستمرة بل استخدمه مرة واحدة
و قد استنتج الفاضل مولكا من النص
الرسالة التى أرسلتموها إلينا ترجمت و قرئت أمامى
أن  المترجمين و القراء داخلين فى ضمير الجمع فى الرسالة التى أرسلتموها إلينا و هو استنتاج ليس له ما يدل عليه من سياق الرسالة نفسها التى لم يوجه الكلام فيها إلا لأرتخششتا
عزيزي نيومان
لحسم نقطة الملك أرتخششتا
ضع لى جملة واحدة فحسب من الرسالة نجد فيها خطاب موجه لشخص غير أرتخششتا

أو جملة واحدة من الكتاب المقدس تقول أن الرسالة مرسلة لأرتخششتا و شخص آخر معه
حتى لا يكون كلامك مبنى على مجرد استنتاجات ليس هناك دليل قاطع عليها و ليس هناك أى دليل عليها من سياق الرسالة
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> ولكن واضح من النص ان الكاتب وضع هذه الجملة كجملة اعتراضية في تفسيره عن اشعياء 6: 8
> اما اسفار التكوين فقد وضعها للاستشهاد بها على صحة العقيدة .
> 
> اذا فالجملة فقط تعود على اشعياء 6: 8 فقط


 
الفاضل نيومان
كون الجملة اعتراضية لا يعنى إطلاقا أن الكلام يعود على أشعياء فحسب
بل ما ينطبق على أشعياء ينطبق أيضا على التكوين 1 و 11
هل تريد أن تقول أنها ما دامت جملة اعتراضية فهى تنطبق على أشعياء فحسب و لو لم تكن جملة اعتراضية فستنطبق على أشعياء و التكوين ؟!!!


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح

ارجو ان تقرأ سؤالي جيدا ، انا طلبت منك دليلا من الكاتب على ان الكلام بالجمع هو صيغة التفخيم ، فلماذا تضع كلامك انت على انه الاثبات الذي طلبته من كلام الكاتب ؟؟؟

رجاء ، طلبت منك التركيز الان في كلام الكاتب الذي اقتبسته ، وسوف نقوم بالرد على كل ما تريد ان تتكلم فيه ولكن لكل مقام مقال ، كما يقولون .




محب للمسيح7 قال:


> فليكن يا نيومان
> لا أجد حرجا فى أن أعترف بأنى أخطأت
> الجملة اعتراضية
> و لكن كونها اعتراضية أو لا لن يغير فى المعنى شئ
> ...


 

اولا : اذا كانت الجملة اعتراضية ، فهي بالتأكيد لا يمكن ان ننسبها للكاتب كرأي له ، ولكن واضح انه يضعها للرد عليها .

ثانيا: اذا كانت الجملة اعتراضية ، فهي تختص بالكلام عن اشعياء 6: 8 ، ولا تختص بكل ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس عن كلام الله بصيغة الجمع .

ثالثا : قلنا ان الكاتب كان يقوم بالرد على من يقول بان - الكلام بالجمع قد يكون صيغة للتفخيم - والسؤال الان هل نجح الكاتب في دحض هذا الادعاء والزعم ؟؟؟

اذا يمكنك ان ترجع الى مقال الكاتب ، هل جاء بشاهد واحد من الكتاب المقدس يقول فيه ان كلام المفرد بالجمع هو صيغة التفخيم .

اكرر ، انا لازلت اتكلم عن المقال والكاتب الذي تستدل به على ما تقوله ، هل جاء بالاقتباسات من الكتاب المقدس لتقول ان الله المتكلم بالجمع هي صيغة الثالوث ، ام جاء بكلام ملك او الله انه يتكلم بصيغة التفخيم ؟؟؟

الان اظن ان طلبي اصبح واضح الدليل الذي يقول ان الكاتب يقول ما فهمته انت ، ان تأتي بشيء من كلامه او اقتباساته بشاهد او آية واحدة من الكتاب على مثال انه كلام شخص مفرد بصيغة الجمع لتفخيم وتعظيم نفسه .





محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الفاضل نيومان
> كون الجملة اعتراضية لا يعنى إطلاقا أن الكلام يعود على أشعياء فحسب
> بل ما ينطبق على أشعياء ينطبق أيضا على التكوين 1 و 11
> هل تريد أن تقول أنها ما دامت جملة اعتراضية فهى تنطبق على أشعياء فحسب و لو لم تكن جملة اعتراضية فستنطبق على أشعياء و التكوين ؟!!!




ارجع مرة اخرى الى نص الكاتب ، الم يبدأ في كلامه بشرح نص اشعياء 6: 8 ، ام انه كان يشرح آيات سفر التكوين ؟؟

واضح انه كان يتكلم عن سفر (اشعياء 6: 8) ثم كتب الايات من سفر التكوين على سبيل الاستشهاد بقوله ( الحقيقة الموجودة في اماكن اخرى ) ، واظنك توافق بدون كثير مجادلة ، انه يقصد حقيقة الثالوث وليس حقيقة الكلام بالتفخيم .


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 ديسمبر 2009)

> و لكن كونها اعتراضية أو لا لن يغير فى المعنى شئ



*يا محب المسيح حرام الكلام اللى انت بتقوله دة وحياة المسيح حرام

بقى مش مهم انك تستشهد بواحد بيرفض الكلام اللى انت اصلا مستشهد بيه عشانه ؟؟؟

بصيغة تانية

الراجل حاطتها فى صيغة اعتراض تقوم انت تأخذ الإعتراض وتخليه بقدره قادر دليل على ان الراجل دة بيقول كدة 

سبحان المسيح

*


> أنا ...نحن تغير العدد *يدل على الثالوث*
> على الرغم من أنها ليست حجة أكيدة للعقيدة - لأن *الجمع قد يكون فقط للتفخيم* - إلا أنها تتفق مع الحقيقة المثبتة فى مكان آخر



*
هو انا بكلم نفسى ؟؟؟؟

ياريت تحط رابط جوجل اللى بيترجم الكلام دة اولا
ثانيا : هو مش انا رديت على الكلام دة وانت مارديتش على كلامى ولا انا غلطان ؟؟*



> المفسر لم ينكر أن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم بل هو يقر بأن النص ليس حجة أكيدة للثالوث
> 
> أما بالنسبة لطلبك بمثل لجمع التفخيم فى الكتاب المقدس
> فقد قدمت لك مثلا و هو أرتخششتا الملك
> ...



*بجد كدة بقى انا مش عارف اقول لك اية

يا حبيبى دا انا رديت عليها رد مفصل من داخل الكتاب المقدس وانت لم تقترب اليه بكلمة واحدة فقط

لية بتعيد هو هو الكلام تانى ؟؟؟

ارجع لردودى على كلامك

او هات ادله جديدة*



> و قد استنتج الفاضل مولكا من النص
> الرسالة التى أرسلتموها إلينا ترجمت و قرئت أمامى
> أن المترجمين و القراء داخلين فى ضمير الجمع فى الرسالة التى أرسلتموها إلينا و هو استنتاج ليس له ما يدل عليه من سياق الرسالة نفسها التى لم يوجه الكلام فيها إلا لأرتخششتا



*سامحنى ، لو تكرر هذا الكلام مرة أخرى سوف اطلق على ردك " تدليس " لأنى فندت الكلام من داخل نفس الأية 

ارجع لأنك واضح انك مش بتحب تقرأ الردود

دا انا رديت من داخل الكتاب المقدس


من داخل الكتاب المقدس*
*من داخل الكتاب المقدس
**من داخل الكتاب المقدس
**من داخل الكتاب المقدس
**من داخل الكتاب المقدس
**من داخل الكتاب المقدس*



> ضع لى جملة واحدة فحسب من الرسالة نجد فيها خطاب موجه لشخص غير أرتخششتا
> 
> أو جملة واحدة من الكتاب المقدس تقول أن الرسالة مرسلة لأرتخششتا و شخص آخر معه


*
الرسالة اصلا مش ليه اصلا اصلا اصلا

هو خطوة ثانية

راجع ردودى لا حاجة لنا لنقل كل الردود مرة أخرى

راجع الردووووووود*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*ارى ان الوقت بات مناسبا لتفجير اول هدية ابقيتها الى الآن وقد حان ميعادها وهى عبارة عن الآتى :

كان الفاضل نيو مان قد قال ان الرسالة فعلا للملك ومستشاريه وهذا قول صحيح واما الأدلة من داخل الآية نفسها
إقرأ معى
*[Q-BIBLE]*
**١٨**١٨الرِّسَالَةُ الَّتِي أَرْسَلْتُمُوهَا إِلَيْنَا قَدْ قـُرِئَتْ  بِوُضُوحٍ أَمَامِي.‏*​ [/Q-BIBLE]

*نرى هنا ان الرسالة هى المفعول به وقد قرأها له شخص وهم ممن يسمون حاشية الملك إذا هناك شخص واحد على الأقل قد تداخل مع الملك فأصبحوا اثنين وليسوا واحد ومن هنا تسقط فكرة الجمع للتعظيم ولكن دعنا نكمل مع اصل النص العبرى للآية فقد أجّلت التحدث فيه للآن

*
[Q-BIBLE](HOT) *נשׁתונא די שׁלחתון עלינא מפרשׁ קרי קדמי׃*[/Q-BIBLE]
H6568
*פּרשׁ
perash
per-ash'
(Chaldee); corresponding to H6567; to specify: - distinctly.
*​
*وللعمل بما تعمله انت نذهب الى جوجل للترجمة
*


> *(الساخنة) Nstona يكفي Slhton ألينا كيري يفسر الجبهة *:


http://translate.google.com.eg/?hl=ar&tab=wT#auto|ar|(HOT)%20%D7%A0%D7%A9%D7%81%D7%AA%D7%95%D7%A0%D7%90%20%D7%93%D7%99%20%D7%A9%D7%81%D7%9C%D7%97%D7%AA%D7%95%D7%9F%20%D7%A2%D7%9C%D7%99%D7%A0%D7%90%20%D7%9E%D7%A4%D7%A8%D7%A9%D7%81%20%D7%A7%D7%A8%D7%99%20%D7%A7%D7%93%D7%9E%D7%99%D7%83

*هل عرفت ان هناك فعل كامل قاموا به غير مذكور فى نص الآية العبرى وهو ( الترجمة ) ؟؟؟

وزيادة فى التأكد والأدلة نعرض عليك الترجمات الأخرى
*


(YLT)  The letter that ye sent unto us, *explained*, hath been read before me, 

(Webster)  The letter which ye sent to us hath been *plainly* read before me. 

(CEV)  After your letter was *translated* and read to me, 

(CLV) the dispatch that you sent to us has been read before me in *translation*.

(GNB)  "The letter which you sent has been *translated* and read to me. 

(HCSB)  The letter you sent us has been *translated* and read in my presence. 

(MSG)  The letter that you sent has been *translated* and read to me. 

(NAS+)  the ******** which you sent to us has been *translated* and read before me . 

(NASB)  the ******** which you sent to us has been *translated* and read before me. 

(NIV) The letter you sent us has been read and *translated* in my presence.

(NLT)  "The letter you sent has been *translated* and read to me. 


(RNKJV) The letter which ye sent unto us hath been *plainly* read before me.

(RV)  The letter which ye sent unto us hath been *plainly* read before me. 



*هل رأيت عزيزى ان الرسالة قد قاموا بترجمتها له مستاشريه ثم قرأها ؟؟؟

وهذا ما قاله الفاضل نيو مان ولم تصدقه 

اى ان هناك على الأقل شخص آخر مع الملك قام بترجمتها وقرأتها له 

وهذا طبيعى جدا ومنطقى إذ ان الملك قصره غير مباح للكل فمن اراد ارسال رسالة لابد لها ان تمر على مراحل من الأقل للأعلى وصولا الى الملك نفسه ومن هنا حتى منطقية المستشارين

ومن هنا ايضا تسقط فكرة الجمع للتعظيم 

*​
​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*ناتى للتفاسير*

*John Gill's exposition of the entire bible*



> Ezr 4:18  The letter which ye sent unto us,.... The plural number is used, being now become *courtly for kings* thus to speak of *themselves*:


* 

Guzik commentary*



> a. And *translated* into the *Aramaic language*: Starting at Ezra 4:8 and continuing all the way until 6:18, everything is written in Aramaic (instead of Hebrew) instead of Hebrew; Ezra 7:12-26 is also in Aramaic.
> 
> i. "The letter was probably dictated in Persian to a ***ibe, who translated it into Aramaic and wrote it down in Aramaic ******." (Yamauchi)​


*Albert parnes' Notes on the bible

*


> *Hath been ... read - It is doubtful if the Persian monarchs could ordinarily read. At any rate, it was their habit to have ********s read to them (compare Est_6:1). This is still the ordinary practice in Eastern courts.*


*تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى ... القاتل*



> *6. الأمر بوقف البناء*
> 
> * [FONT=&quot]فَأَرْسَلَ  الْمَلِكُ جَوَابًا: [/FONT]*
> 
> ...


http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/tadros/Ezra.php

​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

My Rock قال:


> الأخ العزيز محب للمسيح7
> الإقتباس الذي نقلته من الموقع المذكور أعلاه هو كالتالي:
> 
> 
> ...


 
الفاضل ماى روك
أولا و قبل كل شئ
شكرا لاهتمامك بالحوار و مشاركتك
ترجمتك هى
_في اللغة العبرية هناك صيغة المفرد الجماعي الذي له معنى الجمع، كما هو الحال مع العدد 26، فالأفعال المذكورة في العدد هي مفردة بمعنى الجمع._

_و أرى أن تكون_
_ الذي له معنى الجمع، _
_تصبح_
_ الذي له قيمة الجمع_
_فكلمة valeur تعنى قيمة، _
_و أيضا_
_ فالأفعال المذكورة في العدد هي مفردة بمعنى الجمع_
_تتحول إلى_
_ فالأفعال المذكورة في العدد هي جمع_
_فكلمة_
_sont au pluriel_
_تعنى_
_هى جمع_


_و بالتالى فقد أثبت التعليق الهامشى أن المفرد فى اللغة العبرية قد تأتى معه أفعال الجمع_
_و لم يقل أبدا أن أفعال الجمع هنا تدل على تعدد الأقانيم_
_بل فسر مجئ الأفعال الجمع فى التكوين 1:26 (لنخلق) بقواعد اللغة العبرية_


----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> _و بالتالى فقد أثبت التعليق الهامشى أن المفرد فى اللغة العبرية قد تأتى معه أفعال الجمع_
> _و لم يقل أبدا أن أفعال الجمع هنا تدل على تعدد الأقانيم_
> _بل فسر مجئ الأفعال الجمع فى التكوين 1:26 (لنخلق) بقواعد اللغة العبرية_


 
أترك الأقانيم على جهة حالياً
الشرح يقول إنها صيغة مُفرد يُعني بها جمع و لم يقل إنها صيغة جمع يُعني بها تعظيم أو تفخيم.
فالصيغة هي مُفردة و بالتالي تهدم إدعائكم بإنها صيغة للتفخيم لانها يجب أن تكون بالجمع، إضافة ألى إن الشرح لا يقوم إطلاقاً إنها للتعظيم و إنما يشرح صيغة المفرد التي يُعنى بها الجمع

أتفقنا إنه لا يوجد عندك دليل واحد على إن الجمع في العبرية يعني التعظيم أو التفخيم بل العكس؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الأصدقاء الأفاضل
إلى اللقاء اليوم
و نلقاكم بعد غد إن شاء الله
و إن شاء الله نتكلم بعد غد عن كلمة إلوهيم حتى نمضى بالحوار للأمام


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الأصدقاء الأفاضل
> إلى اللقاء اليوم
> و نلقاكم بعد غد إن شاء الله
> و إن شاء الله نتكلم بعد غد عن كلمة إلوهيم حتى نمضى بالحوار للأمام


 
الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح 

نلقاك بعد غد ، ويستمر النقاش في المواقع التي اقتبست منها باعتبار انها شاهد لك 
فمن الواضح اننا قاربنا على الانتهاء الى الخلاصة منها ، فلماذا نتركها وقد قاربنا على الوصول الى نتيجة :


اولا : بالنسبة للموقع الذي نقلت منه التفسير باللغة الانجليزية ، قلنا ان الكاتب وضع الجملة التي تستشهد بها ، كجملة اعتراضية ، في شرحه عن تفسير ( اشعياء 6: 8) وقام بالرد عليها بالاستشهاد باسفار التكوين . فاذا اردت ان تقول غير ذلك ، عليك ان تأتي بالدليل من كلام المفسر نفسه انه يستشهد بآية واحدة تقول بان الكلام بالمفرد هو صيغة الجمع للتفخيم .

ثانيا: وضعت لنا موقعين يهوديين يقولان ان كلام الله بالجمع يرجع لانه يتكلم وسط الملائكة ، وهذا ايضا دليل لنا ، ان اليهود يقرون بان الكلام بالجمع لابد وان يكون دلالة على مجموعة ، فلو كان اليهود يقولون بان كلام الله المفرد بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم ، لما احتاجوا تفسيرها على انه كلام الله وسط مجموعة من الملائكة !!!!

ارى انه حتى الان كل الادلة تقول ان اللغة العبرية ليس فيها كلام الجمع للتعظيم والتفخيم ولكنه دلالة على التكلم بعدد من المتكلمين .

وفي انتظارك بعد غد .

سلام الله معك


----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الأصدقاء الأفاضل
> إلى اللقاء اليوم
> و نلقاكم بعد غد إن شاء الله
> و إن شاء الله نتكلم بعد غد عن كلمة إلوهيم حتى نمضى بالحوار للأمام


 
تمضي بالحوار بحسب مزاجك؟ تمضي بالحوار متى ضاقت عليك الطرق؟ تمضي بالحوار متى إفتقدت للدليل؟ تمضي بالحوار متى اسأت استخداد الدليل، ليكون ضدك بدل ان يكون معك؟

أي أمانة في الحوار هذه؟ هذه مضيعة وقت و ليس حوار للأمام!

الحوار ل يمضي خطوة واحدة قبل أن ننهي الحالية

يا اما تأتي بدليل يقول إن هناك تفخيم بالجمع (أو بالأصح تفخيم بالمفرد الذي يُعني به الجمع)، لتأتي بعدها بالإجماع على هذا الدليل لنأخذ برأيك. بغير ذلك يجب عليك أن تعترف أنك لا تملك دليل واحد عما قلت، لكي نُقدم باقي ما عندنا.

تذكر، الحوار ليس بالمزاج، بل بالدليل!


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*قبل ان تغادر كالعادة 

هل انتهت نقطة *


*١٨الرِّسَالَةُ الَّتِي أَرْسَلْتُمُوهَا إِلَيْنَا قَدْ قـُرِئَتْ  بِوُضُوحٍ أَمَامِي.‏*
*أم لا ؟؟؟*​


----------



## انت الفادي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*طلبت من الاخ محب للمسيح طلب و ضربلي طناش عليه و هو مثال بسيط
بأن يحول لي جملة الي صيغة الجمع للتفخيم و لكنه لم يتطرق للمشاركة اصلا..
حتي نوضح اذا كان النص في عزر 4 يستخدم صيغة جمع التفخيم ام لا يجب علينا ان نعرف ما هي صيغة التفخيم اصلا:
صيغة الفتخيم هي تحدث الفرد بصيغة الجمع عن نفسه او مخاطبة طرف الطرف الاخر بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم و سأعطي مثالين لهذه الحالات:
1. الملك متحدثا عن نفسه:
انا الملك (....) نأمر بتقديم كل مجرم الي عدالتنا و يتتم محاكمته في حضرتنا و معاقبته ايضا بأمرنا.
الحالة الثانية:
نحن شعب جلالة الملك (...) نطلب من جلالتكم التعطف علينا بكرمكم و ان تصفحوا عن المجرمين و تخفيف العقوبة في حضرتكم.

نلاحظ من المثالين انه لا يمكن ان يتم ستخدام المفرد و الجمع في نفس الخطاب.. اما ان يكون الخطاب كله بصيغة الجمع و اما ان يكون كله بصيغة المفرد.. و هذا فقط في جمع الفتخيم..
اي لا يقدر ملك ان يقول : اتوا بالمجرمين في حضرتي وعاقبوهم امامنا و لن ينالوا منا اي رحمة لرفضهم تنفيز اوامري..
يصبح اسلوب هذا الخطاب ركيك جدا يخالف القواعد في صيغة الجمع للتفخيم لانه تارة يتكلم بصيغة جمع التفخيم و تارة بصيغة المفرد..

و الان دعونا نلقي نظرة علي النص من سفر عزرا الاصحاح 4  العدد 18 و 19:
*[q-bible]18* الرِّسَالَةُ الَّتِي أَرْسَلْتُمُوهَا إِلَيْنَا قَدْ قُرِئَتْ بِوُضُوحٍ أَمَامِي. 
19 وَقَدْ خَرَجَ مِنْ عِنْدِي أَمْرٌ فَفَتَّشُوا وَوُجِدَ أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْمَدِينَةَ مُنْذُ الأَيَّامِ الْقَدِيمَةِ تَقُومُ عَلَى الْمُلُوكِ وَقَدْ جَرَى فِيهَا تَمَرُّدٌ وَعِصْيَانٌ.*[/q-bible]
* ارجوا التركيز علي الكلمات الملونة باللون الاحمر:
اول كلمة: الينا (قد تفيد الجمع للتفخيم او الجمع للتعدد) دعنا نكمل القرأة و نبحث : إن وجد جمع مرة اخري في نفس سياق هذا النص يكون التعدد علي الارجح للتفخيم و لكن ان وجد التخاطب بالمفرد يصبح الجمع الاول للتعدد و ليس للتفخيم..
فماذا يقول بعد كلمة الينا؟؟؟
يقول: امامي   ماذا قال؟؟؟؟؟ امامي... لماذا لم يقول امامنا؟؟؟؟
الم يتكلم بحسب مفهومك من البداية بصيغة جمع التفخيم؟؟؟؟؟
فلماذا و في نفس الجملة يقول امامي و ليس امامنا؟؟؟؟
ليس هذا فقط بل و يكمل الكلام و يقول:
خرج من عندي.... من اين؟؟؟؟ من عندي...
لماذا لم يقول من عندنا؟؟؟ اليس علي حسب فهمك هو يتحدث بصيغة التفخيم؟؟؟ لماذا لم يتكلم تارة بصيغة الجمع و تارة بالمفرد؟؟؟
الاجابة واضحة وضوح الشمس..
هو يتلكم في وسط اناس اخرين.. وقال التي ارسلتموها الينا اي اليه و الي وزرائه و مستشاريه..
قرأت امامي اي في حضرته و خرج من عنده من يبحث في الامر..
اين التفخيم هنا؟؟

طلبت منك مسبقا ان تحول جملة كتبتها لك الي صيغة التفخيم 
فمررت علي مشاركتي مرور الكرام..
فها  قد كتبت لك الامثلة هنا لعل هذا ييقظ ضميرك ولو قليلا.

في نظري الموضوع منتهي..
فحتي الان لم يقدر ان يأتي الزميل بنص واحد فيه صيغة الجمع للتفخيم بل كل ما قدمه يؤكد حقيقة ان صيغة الجمع للتعدد.. و هي اشارة للثالوث.

*


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل : محب للمسيح .

وحيث انك تعتبر رأي اليهود جدا في مسألة قواعد اللغة العبرية ، فاسمح لي ان اضع لك ردا على كلام اليهود في هذه المسألة ، ولكن ليس من المسيحيين ، بل من اليهود انفسهم .

يهود يعرفون اللغة العبرية للعهد القديم ، ويعرفون الفكر العقائدي لليهود ، ويقولون انه حيث ان اللغة العبرية ليس فيها صيغة الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم ، فلا بد ان يكون كلام الجمع لتعدد الثالوث في الله الواحد .

يهود درسوا العهد القديم في لغته الاصلية العبرية ، ووصلوا الى نفس النتيجة التي نؤمن نحن بها .

يهود عرفوا ان الكلام الجمع في اللغة العبرية لا يمكن ان يكون كلام بصيغة التفخيم ، بل كلام الله مثلث الاقانيم .

الشرح يأخذك بالتدريج الى الخلاصة النهائية التي يصل اليها اي انسان يدرس العهد القديم بغرض الوصول الى الحقيقة .

كلام الله بالجمع في اللغة العبرية يشير الى الله الواحد مثلث الاقانيم .





من موقع يهود من اجل يسوع 
مقالة بعنوان اليهودية والثالوث 



http://www.jewsforjesus.org/publications/issues/1_8/jewish



ساضع مقتطفات من المقال تشير الى النتائج الواردة به .
وستجد في هذه المقالة ردا على كل ما وضتعه من مقالات اليهود ، والرد هنا ليس بواسطة مسيحيين بل بواسطة يهود آمنوا بالمسيح .


*1. God Is A Plurality* 
*The Name Elohim* 
It is generally agreed that *Elohim* is a plural noun having the masculine plural ending "im." The very word Elohim used of the true God in Genesis 1:1, "In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth," is also used in Exodus 20:3, "You shall have no other gods (Elohim) before Me," and in Deuteronomy 13:2, "…Iet us go after other gods (Elohim)…" While the use of the plural Elohim does not prove a Tri-unity, it certainly opens the door to a doctrine of plurality in the Godhead since it is the word that is used of the one true God as well as for the many false gods. ​ 

***************​ 
*Plural Pronouns* 
Another case in point regarding Hebrew grammar is that often when God speaks of himself, he clearly uses the plural pronoun: ​
_Genesis 1:26_: Then God (Elohim) said,"Let Us make man in Our image, according to Our likeness.…"​​He could hardly have made reference to angels since man was created in the image of God and not of angels. The Midrash Rabbah on Genesis recognizes the strength of this passage end comments as follows: 


"Rabbi Samuel Bar Hanman in the name of Rabbi Jonathan said, that at the time when Moses wrote the Torah, writing a portion of it daily, when he came to this verse which says, "And Elohim said, let us make man in our image after our likeness," Moses said, "Master of the universe, why do you give herewith an excuse to the sectarians (who believe in the Tri-unity of God)." God answered Moses, "You write and whoever wants to err, let him err."1​​It is obvious that the Midrash Rabbah is trying to simply get around the problem and fails to answer adequately why God refers to Himself in the plural. 


*******************​ 
*Plural De******ions of God* ​ 
One point that also comes out of Hebrew is the fact that often nouns ​
and adjectives used in speaking of God are plural. Some examples are as follows: 


_Ecclesiastes 12:1_: "Remember now you creator…" [Literally: creators.] ​_Psalm 149:2_: "Let Israel rejoice in their Maker." [Literally: makers.] 
_Joshua 24:19_: "…holy God…" [Literally: holy Gods.] 
_Isaiah 54:5_: "For your Maker is your husband…" [Literally: makers, husbands.] ​Everything we have said so far rests firmly on the Hebrew language of the ******ures. If we are to base our theology on the ******ures alone, we have to say that on the one hand they affirm God's unity, while at the same time they tend towards the concept of a compound unity allowing for a plurality in the Godhead. 


*******************​ 

*The Shema* ​
_Deuteronomy 6:4_: Hear, O Israel: The LORD our God, the LORD is one!​Deuteronomy 6:4, known as the *Shema*, has always been Israel's great confession. It is this verse more than any other that is used to affirm the fact that God is one and is often used to contradict the concept of plurality in the Godhead. But is it a valid use of this verse? 
On one hand, it should be noted that the very words "our God" are in the plural in the Hebrew text and literally mean "our Gods." However, the main argument lies in the word "one," which is a Hebrew word, *echad*. A glance through the Hebrew text where the word is used elsewhere can quickly show that the word echad does not mean an absolute "one" but a compound "one." For instance, in Genesis 1:5, the combination of evening and morning comprise one (echad) day. In Genesis 2:24, a man and a woman come together in marriage and the two "shall become one (echad) flesh." In Ezra 2:64, we are told that the whole assembly was as one (echad), though of course, it was composed of numerous people. Ezekiel 37:17 provides a rather striking example where two sticks are combined to become one (echad). The use of the word echad in ******ure shows it to be a compound and not an absolute unity. 
There is a Hebrew word that does mean an absolute unity and that is *yachid*, which is found in many ******ure passages,2 the emphasis being on the meaning of "only." If Moses intended to teach God's absolute oneness as over against a compound unity, this would have been a far more appropriate word. In fact, Maimonides noted the strength of "yachid" and chose to use that word in his "Thirteen Articles of Faith" in place of echad. However, Deuteronomy 6:4 (the Shema) does not use "yachid" in reference to God. ​ 

*******************​ 
*The Three Personalities in the Same Passage* ​ 
Nor have the Hebrew ******ures neglected to put all three personalities of the Godhead together in one passage. Two examples are Isaiah 48:12-16 and 63:7-14. ​
Because of the significance of the first passage, it will be quoted: 


"Listen to Me, O Jacob, and Israel, My called: I am He, I am the First, I am also the Last. Indeed My hand also has laid the foundation of the earth, and My right hand has stretched out the heavens; when I call to them, they stand up together. All of you, assemble yourselves, and hear! Who among them has declared these things? The LORD has loved him; he shall do His pleasure on Babylon, and His arm shall be against the Chaldeans. I, even I, have spoken; yes, I have called him, I have brought him, and his way will prosper. Come near to Me, hear this: I have not spoken in secret from the beginning; from the time that it was, I was there. And now the Lord GOD and His Spirit have sent me."​​It should be noted that the speaker refers to himself as the one who is responsible for the creation of the heavens and the earth. It is clear that he cannot be speaking of anyone other than God. But then in verse 16, the speaker refers to himself using the pronouns of I and me and then distinguishes himself from two other personalities. He distinguishes himself from the Lord YHVH and then from the Spirit of God. Here is the Tri-unity as clearly defined as the Hebrew ******ures make it. 
In the second passage, there is a reflection back to the time of the Exodus where all three personalities were present and active. The Lord YHVH is referred to in verse 7, the Angel of YHVH in verse 9 and the Spirit of God in verses 10, 11 and 14. While often throughout the Hebrew ******ures God refers to Himself as being the one solely responsible for Israel's redemption from Egypt, in this passage three personalities are given credit for it. Yet, no contradiction is seen since all three comprise the unity of the one Godhead. ​ 

********************​ 
*Conclusion* 
The teaching of the Hebrew ******ures, then, is that there is a plurality of the Godhead. The first person is consistently called YHVH while the second person is given the names of YHVH, the Angel of YHVH and the Servant of YHVH. Consistently and without fail, the second person is sent by the first person. The third person is referred to as the Spirit of YHVH or the Spirit of God or the Holy Spirit. He, too, is sent by the first person but is continually related to the ministry of the second person. ​
If the concept of the Tri-unity in the Godhead is not Jewish according to modern rabbis, then neither are the Hebrew ******ures. Jewish Christians cannot be accused of having slipped into paganism when they hold to the fact that Jesus is the divine Son of God. He is the same one of whom Moses wrote when he said: 


"Behold, I send an Angel before you, to keep you in the way, and to bring you into the place which I have prepared. Beware of Him and obey His voice; do not provoke Him, for He will not pardon your transgressions; for My name is in Him. But if you indeed obey His voice and do all that I speak, then I will be an enemy to your enemies and an adversary to your adversaries. For My Angel will go before you and bring you in to the Amorites and the Hittites and the Perizzites and the Canaanites and the Hivites and the Jebusites; and I will cut them off."​—Exodus 23:20-23​ 



المصدر :

http://www.jewsforjesus.org/publications/issues/1_8/jewish

​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

معلش
نلتقى بعد غد إن شاء الله لضيق الوقت اليوم


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 ديسمبر 2009)

تعقيب الاشراف :
تم حذف مداخلة الاخت محبة مريم 
وذلك لمحاولتها التضليل المتعمد والكذب على القراء في وضع تعريف لمن هم اليهود المؤمنون بيسوع باللغة الانجليزية ، ثم ترجمتها بطريقة خاطئة بحسب ما يخدم غرضها ، ثم قامت بترجمة فقرات من المقال لتصل الى خلاصة لم تأت بالمقال ، فالمقال التزم الحياد الكامل في طرح الرأي والرد عليه ، فان يقوم احد بترجمة الرأي بدون ترجمة الرأي الآخر ، هذا ايضا تضليل متعمد لترجمة اجزاء من فقط المقال .

والموقع هنا يلتزم المصداقية والامانة في طرح المعلومات وترجمتها .


----------



## محبة مريم (8 ديسمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> تعقيب الاشراف :





NEW_MAN قال:


> تم حذف مداخلة الاخت محبة مريم
> وذلك لمحاولتها التضليل المتعمد والكذب على القراء في وضع تعريف لمن هم اليهود المؤمنون بيسوع باللغة الانجليزية ، ثم ترجمتها بطريقة خاطئة بحسب ما يخدم غرضها ، ثم قامت بترجمة فقرات من المقال لتصل الى خلاصة لم تأت بالمقال ، فالمقال التزم الحياد الكامل في طرح الرأي والرد عليه ، فان يقوم احد بترجمة الرأي بدون ترجمة الرأي الآخر ، هذا ايضا تضليل متعمد لترجمة اجزاء من فقط المقال .
> 
> والموقع هنا يلتزم المصداقية والامانة في طرح المعلومات وترجمتها .




للمرة الثانية يتم حذف مشاركات لي ....

وتقدمت بطلب مناظرة مرتين دون إجابة منكم ...انا الآن لا أريد لا مناظرة ولا نقاش معكم لانني تيقنت مما قيل عن مواقعكم ...وثبتت الحقيقة 

لست ممن يقتنعون بما يقال إلاّ إذا خبرت ذلك بنفسي..

أما نعتي بالكذب والافتراء ...والذي كذلك تكرر ...فلن أرد عليكم حوله لسبب بسيط 

أن ما لا يوافق هواكم بكل تأكيد سيندرج  تحت قائمة الكذب..حتى لو كان عين الحقيقة والصواب.

 استغباء الآخرين سياسه لن تكون بصالحكم فمتابعينكم من النصارى لديهم عقول  من المفترض احترامها  ..

المقال الذي ادعيتم أني كذبت وافتريت عندما ترجمته هو من ردودكم ورابط المقال موجود 

http://www.jewsforjesus.org/publicat...ues/1_8/jewish


ولمن يود ترجمته امامه الكثير من مواقع الترجمة  يستطيع أن يستوعب أي شخص يبحث عن الحقيقة ما كتب فيه ومن كتب المقال ولماذا كتبه.

http://www.translate.google.com/?tr=t&hl=ar#


احذفو كل مشاركاتي وخاصة هذه المشاركة لا يوجد مشكلة ...ولكني الآن على يقين بانكم انتم يا من ترفعون لواء الدفاع عن معتقدكم  تشعرون بضعف حججكم وهشاشتها  لدرجة أنكم لا تملكون سوى القدرة على تغطية الحقائق عن عامة النصارى وأتباع الكنيسة .

كان الله بعونكم على حمل أثقالكم 


http://translate.google.jo/translate_t?hl=ar&q=ترايدنت&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wT


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 ديسمبر 2009)

محبة مريم قال:


> أما نعتي بالكذب والافتراء ...والذي كذلك تكرر ...فلن أرد عليكم حوله لسبب بسيط
> 
> أن ما لا يوافق هواكم بكل تأكيد سيندرج تحت قائمة الكذب..حتى لو كان عين الحقيقة والصواب.
> 
> استغباء الآخرين سياسه لن تكون بصالحكم فمتابعينكم من النصارى لديهم عقول من المفترض احترامها ..


 

الاخت الفاضلة مريم 

اولا : الموقع الذي اخذنا عنه المقال ، كما هو مشار اليه ، لمجموعة اسمهم اليهود المؤمنون بيسوع انه المسيح .

اذا لم تعرفي ان اليهود ينتظرون المسيح بحسب نبؤات العهد القديم والفرق بينهم وبين المسيحيين يكمن فقط في الايمان ان يسوع هو المسيح او ينتظروا مسيحا آخر ، فارجو اذا ان تتعرفي على ما هو الايمان اليهودي ، وتعالي ناقشينا .

ثانيا : لايمكن الحكم على بعض ماجاء في المقال ، فكاتبه كان محايدا الى درجة كبيرة ، فوضع كلام الحاخام اليهودي ثم قام بالرد عليه ، من الكتاب المقدس باللغة العبرية ، فاي اقتباس لبعض المقال من كلام الحاخام اليهودي فقط لن يقودك الا الى الضلال الذي تعيشون فيه .

ثالثا : المقال كله لا يتكلم عن المسيح او عن الايمان المسيحي ، ولكنه استشهد بما جاء في كتاب اليهود المقدس اليهودي في اللغة العبرية الاصلية ، والاختلاف بينه وبين الحاخام اليهودي ، اذا كان كلام الله بالجمع هل يتكلم وسط الملائكة ام يتكلم بالثالوث ؟؟

اذا رجاء خاص ، لايمكن لك مناقشة الموضوع من منتصفه ، او كلما اعجبك ان تضعي مداخلة ثم تلتزمي الصمت بعدها ، لقد وصلنا الى مرحلة هامة من الحوار مع الاخ محب للمسيح ، فرجاء عدم تشتيت الموضوع الى ( من هم اليهود الذين آمنوا بيسوع ) لان الموضوع هو ( هل كلام الله بالجمع في اللغة العبرية هو للتفخيم ام بالثالوث ) ؟؟


اقرأي المقال كلها ثم تعال لمناقشة النقاط المحددة في الموضوع المطروح ، فلن نسمح بتحويل الموضوع وتشتيته عن الخط الواضح به .

تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

سأبدأ بالرد الآن إن شاء الله
رجاء لا تضعوا مشاركات حتى أنتهى من وضع مشاركاتى و لا أكتب كلمة يتبع
فهناك أربع أشخاص و نحو عشر مشاركات أريد أن أقوم بالرد عليها
فمن فضلكم لا تقاطعونى حتى النهاية حتى لا يتشتت الحوار
و شكرا لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> سأبدأ بالرد الآن إن شاء الله
> رجاء لا تضعوا مشاركات حتى أنتهى من وضع مشاركاتى و لا أكتب كلمة يتبع
> فهناك أربع أشخاص و نحو عشر مشاركات أريد أن أقوم بالرد عليها
> فمن فضلكم لا تقاطعونى حتى النهاية حتى لا يتشتت الحوار
> و شكرا لحسن تعاونكم


 
فقط الفت انتباهك ، وقبل ان تضع اي من مداخلاتك 
اذا كانت مداخلاتك تخرج عن النقطة التي نتحاور فيها ، فساضطر لحذفها ،
التزاما بما تسميه ( عدم تشتيت الحوار ) فلا تشتكي بعد ذلك .

امامنا نقطة نناقشها ، فلا تتجاوزها الى غيرها .


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*للنيومان بشأن التفسير المسيحى*



NEW_MAN قال:


> الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

الفاضل نيومان
أنا بالفعل أتعجب من قولك أن الكاتب ما دام قد كتب الكلام فى جملة اعتراضية فهو لا يوافق عليه
الكاتب أراد أن يقول
على الرغم من أن التكلم بالجمع ليس حجة أكيدة لعقيدة الثالوث إلا أنه يتفق مع الحقيقة المثبتة فى أماكن أخرى
و أراد أيضا أن يقول
التكلم بالجمع ليس حجة أكيدة للثالوث لأن التكلم بالجمع قد يكون فقط للتفخيم

طيب كيف نركب الجملتين فى بعض ؟
باستخدام الجملة الاعتراضية
إزاى ؟
نقول
على الرغم من أن التكلم بالجمع ليس حجة أكيدة للثالوث - لأن التكلم بالجمع قد يكون للتعظيم فحسب - إلا أنه يتفق مع الحقيقة التى ثبتت فى مكان آخر
و من المنطقى لو أن المفسر كان غير موافق على القول بأن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم فحسب أنه كان سيصرح بعدم موافقته فيقول مثلا
القول بأن التكلم بالجمع قد يكون للتفخيم قول خاطئ لأن اللغة العبرية لا تعرف مثل تلك الصيغة
و المفسر لم يصرح بعدم موافقته
و القول بأنه لا يوافق على أن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم لأنه وضع الكلام فى جملة اعتراضية هو قول بعيد و بصراحة استدلال ضعيف جدا و مبالغ فيه
و بنفس المنطق العجيب
فالمفسر لم يضع جملة على الرغم من أن التكلم بالجمع ليس حجة أكيدة لعقيدة الثالوث فى صورة جملة اعتراضية و بالتالى يكون موافقا على أنه ليس حجة دامغة للثالوث
الفاضل نيومان
هل تستطيع أن تأتى بمرجع لغوى واحد يقول أن ما نضعه فى الجملة الاعتراضية لا نوافق عليه ؟
و ما هو تصورك لتركيب الجملة فى حالة عدم وضع المفسر لجملة من أجل أن التكلم بالجمع قد يكون لمجرد التفخيم ؟
و لإثبات أن الجملة الاعتراضية لا تفيد أن قائلها لا يوافق على ما فيها كما يقول الفاضل نيومان نضع أمثلة للجملة الاعتراضية من الشعر العربي

هذه جملة اعتراضية لايمكن حذفها لأنها من متممات البلاغة ولولاها لفقد البيت روعته؛ يقول الشريف الرضي:
وإني - على شغفي بالوقار- 
أحنُّ إلى خطرات الصبا
واضح ما تضيفه جملة (على شغفي بالوقار) من جمال إلى المعنى ولو قال (وإني أحن إلى خطرات الصبا) وهي الجملة الأصلية, لما أعطى الصورة الكاملة لشخصية القائل.
والجملة الاعتراضية في قول المتنبي (وما تدري):
لمن تشخص الأبصار عند ركوبه
ويخرق من زحم على الرجل البرد
وتلقي - وما تدري - البنان سلاحها
لكثرة إيماءٍ إليه إذا يبدو
نحن نعلم أهمية السلاح للفارس، فهو لا يذهل عنه لأنه بمثابة شرفه ورجولته, ولكن عظمة موكب الممدوح أذهلت الفارس فسقط سلاحه من يده دون أن يدري.
ولعل قسم ديك الجن الحمصي الغريب الذي هو جملة اعتراضية مثال على بلاغة هذا النموذج:
- فوحق نعليها - وما وطئ الثرى
شيء أعز علي من نعليها -
ما كان قتليها لأني لم أكن
أبكي إذا سقط الغبار عليها
وفي الشعر العربي أمثلة كثيرة في هذا المجال لمن يريد, وأعني بها الجمل الاعتراضية التي تزيد الكلام جمالاً مثل بيت أبي فراس الحمداني:
تسائلني: من أنت؟ – وهي عليمة -
وهل لفتىً مثلي على حاله نكر
فقلت- كما شاءت وشاء لها الهوى:
قتيلك. قالت: أيهم فهمو كثر
في البيت الأول الجملة الاعتراضية (وهي عليمة) تلميح واضح لعلاقة كانت بينه وبينها وأنها تتغابى دلالاً, وفي البيت الثاني (كما شاءت وشاء لها الهوى) مجاراة لها على قدر عقلها ودلالها.
وقول ابن المعتز وقد لامه بعضهم على ميله لجارية سوداء:
قلبي ميال لهذا وذا
ليس يرى شيئاً فيأباه
يهيم بالحسن - كما ينبغي -
ويرحم القبح فيهواه
وبالمناسبة قال شاعر من الحلة اسمه جمال الدولة العبسي الحلي الملقب بـ(ابن أفلح) وكأنه يفسر جملة - كما ينبغي- السابقة:
وما عشقي له وحشاً لأني
كرهت الحسن واخترت القبيحا
ولكن غرت أن أهوى مليحا
وكل الناس يهوون المليحا
ولعل أظرف جملة اعتراضية جاءت في قول أبي نواس:
يقولون في الشيب الوقار لأهله
وشيبي - بحمد الله - غير وقور
أما أقسى جملة اعتراضية سمعتها فهي ما جاء في وصية رجل له ابنة واحدة، كتبها لينحصر الإرث فيها:
إني أنا م.ع. إذا مت - لا سمح الله - فكل ما أملك لابنتي.
نقلا عن
http://www.al-jazirah.com/culture/2008/27102008/fadaat14.htm


و الرابطان التاليان يتحدثان عن الجملة الاعتراضية فى القرآن الكريم و قيمتها البلاغية
و لا نجد أبدا أى جملة اعتراضية فى القرآن لا يوافق محتواها القرآن الكريم
http://pulpit.alwatanvoice.com/content-48092.html


و الخلاصة
القول بأن المفسر لا يوافق على ما فى الجملة الاعتراضية بدليل استخدام الجملة الاعتراضية قول غير مقنع بالنسبة لى
و لو أثبت لى أن هناك مرجع لغوى بالعربية أو الانجليزية أو أى لغة يقول أن استخدام الجملة الاعتراضية دليل على عدم الموافقة على ما فيها سأصدقك
و شكرا
يتبع


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للنيومان بشأن التفسير المسيحى*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> و الخلاصة
> القول بأن المفسر لا يوافق على ما فى الجملة الاعتراضية بدليل استخدام الجملة الاعتراضية قول غير مقنع بالنسبة لى
> و لو أثبت لى أن هناك مرجع لغوى بالعربية أو الانجليزية أو أى لغة يقول أن استخدام الجملة الاعتراضية دليل على عدم الموافقة على ما فيها سأصدقك


 
عزيزي ، طلبت منك ان تأتي من مقالة الكاتب ، نصا واحدا يؤكد فيه ان الكلام بصيغة الجمع جاء للتفخيم على لسان ملك او انسان ذو سلطان في الكتاب المقدس !!!

حتى الان لم تفعل ، فمن فينا فهم كلام الكاتب صحيحا ، نحن وادلتنا من مقال الكاتب نفسه ، ام انت ولم تأت بدليل واحد من مقال الكاتب يدعم ما تزعم انه يقوله ؟؟؟

الدليل يا سيدي انت المطالب ان تأتي به وليس نحن ، فالبينة على من أدعى ، وانت المدعي ، البينة والدليل انت المطالب بالاتيان به .

هات لي من مقال الكاتب شاهد واحد من الكتاب المقدس يقول به ان الكلام بالجمع صيغة التفخيم .

وعموما ، فان الردود التي وضعتها انت من مصادر يهودية ، تؤكد ان التفاسير تشير الى ان الكلام بصيغة الجمع لان الله يتكلم وسط ملائكته ، فالجمع هو صيغة كلام الله والملائكة .

فاين مصدر يهودي واحد يقول ان كلام الجمع يعود على الله وحده وهو صيغة التفخيم ؟؟؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> فقط الفت انتباهك ، وقبل ان تضع اي من مداخلاتك
> اذا كانت مداخلاتك تخرج عن النقطة التي نتحاور فيها ، فساضطر لحذفها ،
> التزاما بما تسميه ( عدم تشتيت الحوار ) فلا تشتكي بعد ذلك .
> 
> امامنا نقطة نناقشها ، فلا تتجاوزها الى غيرها .


 
لن تخرج المشاركات إن شاء الله عن النقاط المعلقة حتى الآن
استخدام الجملة الاعتراضية فى التفسير ردا عليك
جمع التعظيم فى كلام أرتخششتا و لمن أرسلت الرسالة ردا على مولكا
التعليق الهامشي بالنسخة الفرنسية للإنجيل ردا على الروك
استشهادك بأن اليهود ينكرون جمع التفخيم فى لغتهم و استشهادى بأن اليهود يثبوتونه
كيفية الكلام بجمع التفخيم ردا على ابن الفادى


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للنيومان بشأن التفسير المسيحى*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> أمثلة للجملة الاعتراضية من الشعر العربي


 
يا عزيزي نحن نناقش مقال بالانجليزية ، فكيف تستشهد بقواعد اللغة العربية في الجملة الاعتراضية ؟؟؟

هل تعرف الانجليزية وقواعدها وكيفية بناء الجملة فيها ،  ام لا تعرفها ؟؟؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للنيومان بشأن التفسير المسيحى*



new_man قال:


> اقتباس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
يا نيومان
سواء قال المفسر فى موضع آخر أو لا أن هناك شخص يتكلم بالجمع للتفخيم فكلام المفسر هنا واضح
المفسر يقول
و على الرغم من أن التكلم بالجمع ليس دليلا أكيدا لعقيدة الثالوث - لأن التكلم بالجمع قد يكون للتفخيم فحسب - إلا أنه يتفق مع الحقيقة المثبتة فى أماكن أخرى
فى البداية اتهمتنى بعدم الأمانة فى الترجمة و قمت بوضع ترجمة غير دقيقة و اضعا كلمة جدل بدلا من حجة و مضيفا كلمة القول فى ترجمتك عندما قلت من أجل القول بأن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم لتثبت أن المفسر لا يوافق على أن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم
و الحمد لله اتفقنا على الترجمة الصحيحة
و الآن تجادلنى بأن المفسر استخدم الجملة الاعتراضية للدلالة على عدم موافقته على أن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم فحسب
و على الرغم من غرابة القول فقد فندته فى المشاركة السابقة
و أخيرا تطالبنى بدليل أن المفسر قال أن هناك شخص آخر تكلم عن نفسه بالتفخيم
و نحن أصلا لا نحتاج لدليل أن المفسر قال أن هناك شخص آخر تكلم عن نفسه بالجمع للتفخيم لوضوح كلام المفسر هنا
الصديق الفاضل نيومان
كلام المفسر واضح و لا يحتاج لكل تلك المناقشات حوله
على الرغم من أن التكلم بالجمع ليس حجة أكيدة لعقيد التثليث _ لأن استخدام الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم فحسب _ إلا أنه يتفق مع الحقيقة المثبتة فى أماكن أخرى
فعلا الكلام فى منتهى الوضوح
مفسركم المؤمن بعقيدة التثليث يري أن التكلم بالجمع ليس حجة أكيدة للتثليث لأن التكلم بالجمع قد يكون للتفخيم

و لو فرضنا جدلا أنى جئتك بكلام للمفسر يقول فيه أن هناك شخص يتكلم عن نفسه بالتفخيم ستجادلنى بأن ترجمتى غير أمينة

عزيزي نيومان
أظن أن ترجمة كلام المفسر قتلت بحثا
فحتى لو كنا ما زلنا مختلفين رجاء نترك تلك النقطة لنمضى بالحوار للأمام فما زال الحوار طويلا
و أنا مستعد للتراجع عما قلته فى المشاركة السابقة لو جئت بمراجع لغوية تؤكد أن المتكلم يرفض ما يقوله فى جملة اعتراضية
و شكرا
يتبع


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للنيومان بشأن التفسير المسيحى*



new_man قال:


> يا عزيزي نحن نناقش مقال بالانجليزية ، فكيف تستشهد بقواعد اللغة العربية في الجملة الاعتراضية ؟؟؟
> 
> هل تعرف الانجليزية وقواعدها وكيفية بناء الجملة فيها ، ام لا تعرفها ؟؟؟


 
هو فقط للاستدلال على الجملة الاعتراضية بصفة عامة
و فكرة الجملة الاعتراضية مماثلة فى كل اللغات
لو لديك مرجع يقول أن الجملة الاعتراضية فى الانجليزية تفيد أن القائل لا يوافق على ما فيها فضعه


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للنيومان بشأن التفسير المسيحى*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> المفسر يقول
> و على الرغم من أن التكلم بالجمع ليس دليلا أكيدا لعقيدة الثالوث - لأن التكلم بالجمع قد يكون للتفخيم فحسب - إلا أنه يتفق مع الحقيقة المثبتة فى أماكن أخرى




يا عزيزي ، كلام المفسر ليس نصا مقدسا لكي تحاسبه كآية منفصلة ، كلام المفسر يقول هذه الجملة في شرحه لاشعياء 6: 8 ، ويقول ان هذه الآية منفردة لا يمكن ان تكون دليلا على ان صيغة الجمع هو تأكيد لعقيدة الثالوث ، ولهذا استشهد بآيات سفر التكوين في موضعين ، اذا رجعت لهما ستتأكد انه اشار الى ان كلام الله بالجمع فيها هو كلام الثالوث ، ليس بالجمع للتفخيم ، وليس كلاما بالجمع لانه وسط الملائكة .

انت تخرج باستنتاج خاطيء ، لم تستطع ان تثبته لا من مقال الكاتب ولا من الكتاب المقدس ولا حتى من الموقع اليهودي الذي تحاول الاستدلال به .

الخلاصة مرة اخرى ، استنتاجك خاطيء ، خارج عن مضمون المقال كله للكاتب ، ويبدو انك غير متمكن من الانجليزية ، فانت تستشهد بقواعد اللغة العربية لشرح ما هو الجملة الاعتراضية ، ما هذا التخبط والارتباك الحاصل في طريقة تفكيرك ؟؟؟

انت تحاول ترجمة النص بواسطة مواقع الانترنت ، وهي تقود الى استنتاج خاطيء ، ومستعد لاثبات الدليل لك بوضع جملة بالانجليزية في صيغة الاثبات والتأكيد وستجد ان الموقع يترجمها بصيغة النفي .

وعلى استعداد لاثبات ذلك حالا لك ، اذا شئت .

فهل انت تعتمد على فهمك للغة ام على مواقع الانترنت التي تترجم بطريقة مضللة ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للنيومان بشأن التفسير المسيحى*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> هو فقط للاستدلال على الجملة الاعتراضية بصفة عامة
> و فكرة الجملة الاعتراضية مماثلة فى كل اللغات
> لو لديك مرجع يقول أن الجملة الاعتراضية فى الانجليزية تفيد أن القائل لا يوافق على ما فيها فضعه


 
قلنا ان البينة على من ادعى ، الا تفهم حتى قواعد الحوار ؟؟

هات ادلتك انت يا عزيزي ، لقد وضعنا الادلة من مقالة الكاتب الكاملة واثبتنا ان ما يريد قوله هو ان كلام الجمع في اللغة العبرية لا يمكن الا ان يكون مثبتا للحقيقة الواضحة الذي يتكلم عنها ، وهي ان الله يتكلم بالثالوث .


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> ارجع مرة اخرى الى نص الكاتب ، الم يبدأ في كلامه بشرح نص اشعياء 6: 8 ، ام انه كان يشرح آيات سفر التكوين ؟؟
> 
> واضح انه كان يتكلم عن سفر (اشعياء 6: 8) ثم كتب الايات من سفر التكوين على سبيل الاستشهاد بقوله ( الحقيقة الموجودة في اماكن اخرى ) ، واظنك توافق بدون كثير مجادلة ، انه يقصد حقيقة الثالوث وليس حقيقة الكلام بالتفخيم .


 
هل تقصد أن المفسر يقول
أن أشعياء 6 :8 ليست وحدها دليلا أكيدا وحدها لعقيدة الثالوث
و لكن عندما نضعها مع
لنخلق الإنسان على صورتنا
هلم ننزل نبلبل ألسنة الناس
يصبح التكلم بالجمع دليلا أكيدا للثالوث ؟
بلا شك المفسر لا يقصد ما سبق
فالآيات جميعا
من أجلنا
نخلق الانسان
ننزل نبلبل
إما أن تكون كلها للجمع للتفخيم
أو
للدلالة على تعدد الأقانيم
فالمفسر استشهد بالآيات جميعا لأن ما ينطبق على إحداها ينطبق عليها جميعا
و هى بناء على قول المفسر
أنها ليست حجة أكيدة للتثليث - لأن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم فحسب - و لكنها تتفق مع الحقيقة المثبتة فى أماكن أخرى


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

هل هذه هي الطريقة التي تعتمد عليها في الترجمة وفهم المعنى ؟؟

ضع هذه الجملة ، والتي تؤكد ( اذا كنت تعرف اللغة ) ان الوهيم سوف يرحم بيت يهوذا 

The speaker is Elohim who says He will have mercy on the house of Judah and will save them by the instrumentality of YHVH, 

على هذا الرابط 

http://translate.google.com/#en|ar|The%20speaker%20is%20Elohim%20who%20says%20He%20will%20have%20mercy%20on%20the%20house%20of%20Judah%20and%20will%20save%20them%20by%20the%20instrumentality%20of%20YHVH%2C%20

وانظر الى الترجمة التي جاءت 


المتكلم هو إلوهيم الذي يقول انه لن يرحم بيت يهوذا وسيوفر لهم عن طريق جهاز للYHVH ،


والان ، هل تريد لي ان الغي عقلي وفهمي للغة من اجل الموقع الذي تريد ان تلزمنا به في ترجمة المعنى ، ونختلف فيه لصالحك انت ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> فالمفسر استشهد بالآيات جميعا لأن ما ينطبق على إحداها ينطبق عليها جميعا
> و هى بناء على قول المفسر
> أنها ليست حجة أكيدة للتثليث - لأن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم فحسب - و لكنها تتفق مع الحقيقة المثبتة فى أماكن أخرى


 
لو كان كلامك صحيحا لما قال في الفقرات السابقة ان المتكلم هو الله بالثالوث الواضح .

1-
*Lord*--here _Adonai, Jehovah_ in Isaiah 6:5; _Jesus Christ_ is meant as speaking in Isaiah 6:10, according to John 12:41. Isaiah could only have "seen" _the Son,_ not the divine essence (John 1:18). The words in Isaiah 6:10 are attributed by Paul (Acts 28:25,26) to the _Holy Ghost._ Thus the Trinity in unity is implied; as also by the thrice "Holy" (Isaiah 6:3). Isaiah mentions the robes, temple, and seraphim, but not the form of God Himself. Whatever it was, it was different from the usual Shekinah: that was on the mercy seat, this on a throne; that a cloud and fire, of this no form is specified: over that were the cherubim, over this the seraphim; that had no clothing, this had a flowing robe and train.

3-
 (Revelation 4:8). The Trinity is implied God's _holiness_ is the keynote of Isaiah's whole prophecies. 
*whole earth*--the _Hebrew_ more emphatically, _the fulness of the whole earth_ is His _glory_ (Psalms 24:1, 72:19).

8-
* I . . . us*--The change of number indicates the Trinity (compare Genesis 1:26, 11:7). Though not a sure _argument_ for the doctrine, for the _plural may_ indicate merely majesty,* it accords with that truth proved elsewhere*. 
*Whom . . . who*--implying that _few_ would be willing to bear 
http://www.searchgodsword.org/com/jfb/view.cgi?book=isa&chapter=006​
يا عزيزي ، نحن لا نناقش آية من نص مقدس ، نحن نناقش مقالا كاملا لكاتب ، وعلينا ان نفهمه كله قبل ان نقول ماذا يريد الكاتب ان يقول من مقالته .

هذا هو الحكم الوحيد على الموضوع .​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للنيومان بشأن التفسير المسيحى*



new_man قال:


> اقتباس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
شكرا لقولك ألا تفهم حتى قواعد الحوار ؟
و أنا أثبت أن المفسر يري أن التكلم بالجمع دليل للتثليث و لكنه ليس حجة أكيدة لأن الكلام قد يكون للتفخيم فحسب
و أنت قلت أن المفسر يضع جملة الكلام قد يكون للتفخيم فحسب فى جملة اعتراضية فهو لا يوافق على ما فيها
بنفس منطقك البينة على من ادعى
هات ليل على أن المتكلم يرفض ما يقوله فى الجملة الاعتراضية

و يا ريت صديقى الفاضل نحافظ على الهدوء فى الحوار و لا يؤدى بنا اختلاف الرأى للغضب و الحدة
و شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للنيومان بشأن التفسير المسيحى*




> بنفس منطقك البينة على من ادعى
> هات ليل على أن المتكلم يرفض ما يقوله فى الجملة الاعتراضية
> 
> و يا ريت صديقى الفاضل نحافظ على الهدوء فى الحوار و لا يؤدى بنا اختلاف الرأى للغضب و الحدة
> و شكرا جزيلا لك


 
لقد وضعت لك الدليل بالفعل ، من مقال الكاتب 
المقال كله يخلص الى الحقيقة المثبتة ان كلام الله بالجمع هو صيغة الثالوث .

اذا اردت ان تثبت العكس ، (اقول للمرة العاشرة ولم تفعل ) هات لي من المقال ، استشهاد واحد للكاتب يضعه ويفسره انه جاء في الكتاب المقدس ويفسره على انه كلام الله بالجمع للتفخيم ؟؟

اتيت لك بالدليل ، فليس لديك حجة الان ، اين دليلك انت ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

سؤال قد يبدو خارج الموضوع ، ولكنه في صميم طريقة اقتباسك .

هل اذا اتيت لك باقتباس من تفسير الرازي ، للآية القرآنية ( وما قتلوه وماصلبوه ) يقول فيها ان المسيح مات مصلوبا ، وانه لا يمكن ان تكون آية شبه لهم هي تعود على شخص آخر غير المسيح .

هل ستقول ان هذا هو رأي الرازي ؟ ام ستقول ان الرازي وضع هذا الرأي للرد عليه ؟؟؟

اسأل نفسك بامانة وصدق ، لانه اذا كانت هذه هي طريقتك في الاقتباس والفهم ، فسوف الزمك ان تصدق تفسير الرازي بالقول ان المسيح هو الذي مات على الصليب ، والقرآن خاطيء .


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> لو كان كلامك صحيحا لما قال في الفقرات السابقة ان المتكلم هو الله بالثالوث الواضح .
> 
> 1-
> *lord*--here _adonai, jehovah_ in isaiah 6:5; _jesus christ_ is meant as speaking in isaiah 6:10, according to john 12:41. Isaiah could only have "seen" _the son,_ not the divine essence (john 1:18). The words in isaiah 6:10 are attributed by paul (acts 28:25,26) to the _holy ghost._ thus the trinity in unity is implied; as also by the thrice "holy" (isaiah 6:3). Isaiah mentions the robes, temple, and seraphim, but not the form of god himself. Whatever it was, it was different from the usual shekinah: That was on the mercy seat, this on a throne; that a cloud and fire, of this no form is specified: Over that were the cherubim, over this the seraphim; that had no clothing, this had a flowing robe and train.​
> ...


 
يا نيومان
من فضلك ركز معايا شوية فقد أصبحنا نعيد ما نقوله و نستهلك وقتا كثيرا بصورة مبالغ فيها
أنا لم أنكر أن المفسر يقول أن التكلم بالجمع دليل على التثليث
المفسر مؤمن بالثالوث و من الطبيعى أن يري أن التكلم بالجمع دليل على الثالوث
أمال إيه؟
المفسر يري أنه ليس حجة أكيدة للثالوث لأن التكلم بالجمع قد يكون لمجرد التفخيم
و بالتالى
فأنت لا تستطيع أن تثبت لشخص غير مؤمن بالثالوث عقيدة التثليث من خلال التكلم بالجمع فى العهد القديم لأنه طبقا لمفسركم التكلم بالجمع ليس حجة أكيدة لعقيدتكم و القائل هو مفسر مسيحي لا مسلم و لا يهودى
لكن لا غرابة أن يري المفسر عقيدة الثالوث فى نصوص أخرى غير التكلم بالجمع فالمفسر بنفسه هو القائل أن حقيقة الثالوث ثبتت فى أماكن أخرى فى الكتاب المقدس
يا رب يوصل لك كلامى


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> المفسر يري أنه ليس حجة أكيدة للثالوث لأن التكلم بالجمع قد يكون لمجرد التفخيم


 
يا عزيزي افهم المقال بالانجليزية في سياقها ، ثم تعال علمني ما لم اعلمه .

الكاتب في المقال يقوم بتفسير اشعياء الاصحاح 6 ، ويتكلم عن الدلالات الواضحة في كلام الله بالثالوث . 

ثم يتوقف عن تفسير العدد 8 من اشعياء الاصحاح 6 ، و يقول هذه الاية وحدها لا تعتبر دليلا على الاستدلال ، ولكنه اشار الى ما جاء في سفر التكوين في موضعين ان كلام الله بالجمع هو دليل على صحة العقيدة بالثالوث .

الخلاصة هذه الجملة جاءت فقط في تفسيره لاشعياء 6: 8 ، ولم تأتي في اي موضع آخر من المقال ، في تفسير اي آية اخرى من الاصحاح .

اذا كنت تريد ان تقول ان فهمك للمقال صحيحا ، هات دليلا واحدا من المقال يفسره الكاتب ان كلام الله هو جمع للتفخيم .

دعك من هذا الطلب ، فقد طلبته اكثر من عشر مرات ولم تستطع الاستجابه له .

ما رأيك في الضغط على الرابط الذي يعود بتفسير الكاتب الى موضعي سفر التكوين ، وقل لي ، ماذا يريد الكاتب ان يقول بالاستدلال بهذين المقطعين في تفسيره لاشعياء 6: 8 ، مع وضعه هذه الملاحظة كجملة اعتراضية ؟؟؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للنيومان بشأن التفسير المسيحى*



new_man قال:


> لقد وضعت لك الدليل بالفعل ، من مقال الكاتب
> المقال كله يخلص الى الحقيقة المثبتة ان كلام الله بالجمع هو صيغة الثالوث .
> 
> اذا اردت ان تثبت العكس ، (اقول للمرة العاشرة ولم تفعل ) هات لي من المقال ، استشهاد واحد للكاتب يضعه ويفسره انه جاء في الكتاب المقدس ويفسره على انه كلام الله بالجمع للتفخيم ؟؟
> ...


 

يا نيو مان
لو سمحت من فضلك ركز معايا و اقرأ اللى بكتبهولك كويس و ركز فيه و اقراه بهدوء عشان كدة احنا بنضيع وقت

أما قولك أنك أتيت بالدليل أن التفسير كله يري فيه المفسر أدلة على التثليث فى سفر أشعياء فأرجو أن تقرأ مشا ركتى السابقة مرة أخرى
للمرة العشرين
المفسر يري أن التكلم بالجمع دليل على التثليث و لكن ليس حجة أكيدة للعقيدة لأن التكلم بالجمع قد يكون للتفخيم فحسب
يا رب يكون كلامى واضح
أما مطالبتى بتقديم دليل أن المفسر يقول أن هناك شخص فى العهد القديم تكلم بالجمع للتفخيم فلن يؤثر فى شئ هنا لأن كلام المفسر واضح جدا و لا لبس فيه
و صدقنى لو جئتك بدليل ستجادلنى فى ترجمته


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للنيومان بشأن التفسير المسيحى*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> للمرة العشرين
> المفسر يري أن التكلم بالجمع دليل على التثليث و لكن ليس حجة أكيدة للعقيدة لأن التكلم بالجمع قد يكون للتفخيم فحسب
> يا رب يكون كلامى واضح


 
يبدو انك لا تريد ان تقرأ ما ارد به عليك في هذه الجزئية .

قلت لك ان الجملة الاعتراضية وضعها في تفسير اشعياء 6: 8 ، وهي تعود فقط على آية واحدة ، وليس على النص كاملا .

يا سيدي الفاضل ، ارجع اقرأ المقال كله وافهمه قبل ان تقول ان هذه الملحوظة تنسحب على كل كلامه وليس في معرض مناقشته لآية واحدة .

اسمع لقد بدأ الرجل كلامه بقوله 

Though not a sure _argument_ for the doctrine

ما الفرق اذا بدأ بالقول 

It is not a sure argument 

هل تعرف الفرق ؟؟

هل تعرف بناء هذه الجملة في اللغة الانجليزية 



Though not a sure _argument_ for the doctrine, for the _plural may_ indicate merely majesty, it _accords_ with that truth proved elsewhere.

ما معنى ان يقول انسان بالانجليزية 

Though not ............... , it is


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> ثم يتوقف عن تفسير العدد 8 من اشعياء الاصحاح 6 ، و يقول هذه الاية وحدها لا تعتبر دليلا على الاستدلال ، ولكنه اشار الى ما جاء في سفر التكوين في موضعين ان كلام الله بالجمع هو دليل على صحة العقيدة بالثالوث .


 
لو سمحت يا نيو مان راجع مشاركة رقم 302
ممكن تفهمنى وجهة نظرك
لم يري المفسر أن التكلم بالجمع فى أشعياء 6 وحده لا يعد دليلا أكيدا على الثالوث
بينما لو أضفنا التكلم بالجمع فى التكوين 1 و 11 إلى أشعياء 6 يصبح التكلم بالجمع فى تلك المواضع الثلاث يصبح دليلا أكيدا على الثالوث ؟
الفكرة ليست فى عدد المرات التى تكلم الله فيها بالجمع سواء 1 أو 3 أو 500
مش هتفرق
الفكرة فى مفهوم التكلم بالجمع
هل هو للتفخيم أم لتعدد الأقانيم ؟
ما ينطبق على أشعياء ينطبق على التكوين
و هو
طبقا للمفسر
أن التكلم بالجمع دليل على التثليث و لكن ليس حجة أكيدة لأن التكلم بالجمع قد يفيد التفخيم فحسب


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

اسمح لي بضرب مثال عن طريقك فهمك للاقتباس المبتور من سياق المقال .

ما رأيك ان نقول باسلوبك في الاقتباس والبتر من سياق المقال بالكامل ، ونقول ان الرازي يرفض تفسير ( وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم ) بان الشبهة القيت على غير المسيح ؟؟

وهذا هو الدليل بالاقتباس :


أنه إن جاز أن يقال: أن الله تعالى يلقي شبه إنسان على إنسان آخر فهذا يفتح باب السفسطة، فإنا إذا رأينا زيداً فلعله ليس بزيد، ولكنه ألقى شبه زيد عليه، وعند ذلك لا يبقى النكاح والطلاق والملك، وثوقاً به، وأيضاً يفضي إلى القدح في التواتر لأن خبر التواتر إنما يفيد العلم بشرط انتهائه في الآخرة إلى المحسوس، فإذا جوزنا حصول مثل هذه الشبهة في المحسوسات توجه الطعن في التواتر، وذلك يوجب القدح في جميع الشرائع


http://www.altafsir.com/Tafasir.asp...o=157&tDisplay=yes&Page=1&Size=1&LanguageId=1


اذا كان ردك ان نقول بان هذا الاقتباس بما انه مما جاء في تفسير الرازي فانه يعود على الرازي ، وبالتالي فالرازي يفسر بعدم قبول كلام القرآن بأن الشبهة القيت على غير المسيح . 
فسوف اوافقك على الاخذ باقتباسك بالمثل وبنفس الطريقة .

اما اذا كان ردك بالرجوع الى مقالة الرازي كاملة وتفسيره كاملا لفهم ماذا يريد القول بما اقتبسته من كلامه ، فانت توافق على ما اقوله ولكنك تجادل لمجرد المجادلة .

فما هو رأيك ؟؟؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للنيومان بشأن التفسير المسيحى*



NEW_MAN قال:


> يبدو انك لا تريد ان تقرأ ما ارد به عليك في هذه الجزئية .
> 
> قلت لك ان الجملة الاعتراضية وضعها في تفسير اشعياء 6: 8 ، وهي تعود فقط على آية واحدة ، وليس على النص كاملا .
> 
> ...


 
الصديق الفاضل نيومان
Though أداة للصلة بمعنى على الرغم من
Though not a sure argument for the doctorine it accords with the truth proved elsewhere
على الرغم من أنها ليست حجة أكيدة للعقيدة إلا أنها تتفق مع الحقيقة المثبتة فى أماكن أخرى
نفس المعنى
It is not a sure argument for the doctorine but it accords with the truth proved elsewhere
ليست حجة أكيدة للعقيدة و لكنها تتفق مع الحقيقة المثبتة فى أماكن أخرى

المهم أن Though لا تدل أبدا على التشكيك فيما بعدها


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للنيومان بشأن التفسير المسيحى*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الصديق الفاضل نيومان
> though أداة للصلة بمعنى على الرغم من
> though not a sure argument for the doctorine it accords with the truth proved elsewhere
> على الرغم من أنها ليست حجة أكيدة للعقيدة إلا أنها تتفق مع الحقيقة المثبتة فى أماكن أخرى
> ...


 
اذا رايت انه لا فرق بين هذه وتلك ، فانت لا تعرف اللغة الانجليزية ، فكيف تريد ان نثق في فهمك انت ونحكم على انفسنا بعدم الفهم ؟؟

عزيزي ، هناك فرق بين ( طرح الموضوع من الكاتب للجدال والرد عليه ) وبين ( طرح الموضوع من الكاتب لوضع تقريرا ) .

بناء الجملة الثانية غير صحيح لغويا .

It is not .... but it is

لا يمكن لانسان يعرف اللغة الانجليزية ان يبني جملته بهذه التركيبة الخاطئة .

وهذا ما لم تفهمه حتى الان ، وطلبت منك اكثر من مرة ، هات دليل على فهمك من كلام الكاتب ، ولم تأت به ، عموما ، امامك المثال الذي وضعته لك من كلام الرازي ، وانا اعرف مسبقا انك ستطلب الرجوع الى مقال الرازي كاملا ، وهذا ما اطلبه منك في مقال التفسير المسيحي .


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> اسمح لي بضرب مثال عن طريقك فهمك للاقتباس المبتور من سياق المقال .
> 
> ما رأيك ان نقول باسلوبك في الاقتباس والبتر من سياق المقال بالكامل ، ونقول ان الرازي يرفض تفسير ( وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم ) بان الشبهة القيت على غير المسيح ؟؟
> 
> ...


 
الفاضل نيومان
أنت تعلم أن الرازى رحمه الله يقول

السؤال الثاني: أنه إن جاز أن يقال: أن الله تعالى يلقي شبه إنسان على إنسان آخر فهذا يفتح باب السفسطة، فإنا إذا رأينا زيداً فلعله ليس بزيد، ولكنه ألقى شبه زيد عليه، وعند ذلك لا يبقى النكاح والطلاق والملك، وثوقاً به، وأيضاً يفضي إلى القدح في التواتر لأن خبر التواتر إنما يفيد العلم بشرط انتهائه في الآخرة إلى المحسوس، فإذا جوزنا حصول مثل هذه الشبهة في المحسوسات توجه الطعن في التواتر، وذلك يوجب القدح في جميع الشرائع، وليس لمجيب أن يجيب عنه بأن ذلك مختص بزمان الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام، لأنا نقول: لو صح ما ذكرتم فذاك إنما يعرف بالدليل والبرهان، فمن لم يعلم ذلك الدليل وذلك البرهان وجب أن لا يقطع بشيء من المحسوسات ووجب أن لا يعتمد على شيء من الأخبار المتواترة، وأيضاً ففي زماننا إن انسدت المعجزات فطريق الكرامات مفتوح، وحينئذ يعود الاحتمال المذكور في جميع الأزمنة: وبالجملة ففتح هذا الباب يوجب الطعن في التواتر، والطعن فيه يوجب الطعن في نبوّة جميع الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام، فهذا فرع يوجب الطعن في الأصول فكان مردوداً. 
والجواب: اختلفت مذاهب العلماء في هذا الموضع وذكروا وجوهاً:

الأول: قال كثير من المتكلمين: إن اليهود لما قصدوا قتله رفعه الله تعالى إلى السماء فخاف رؤساء اليهود من وقوع الفتنة من عوامهم، فأخذوا إنساناً وقتلوه وصلبوه ولبسوا على الناس أنه المسيح، والناس ما كانوا يعرفون المسيح إلاّ بالاسم لأنه كان قليل المخالطة للناس، وبهذا الطريق زال السؤال. لا يقال: إن النصارى ينقلون عن أسلافهم أنهم شاهدوه مقتولاً، لأنا نقول: إن تواتر النصارى ينتهي إلى أقوام قليلين لا يبعد اتفاقهم على الكذب.

والطريق الثاني: أنه تعالى ألقى شبهه على إنسان آخر ثم فيه وجوه: الأول: أن اليهود لما علموا أنه حاضر في البيت الفلاني مع أصحابه أمر يهوذا رأس اليهود رجلاً من أصحابه يقال له طيطايوس أن يدخل على عيسى عليه السلام ويخرجه ليقتله، فلما دخل عليه أخرج الله عيسى عليه السلام من سقف البيت وألقى على ذلك الرجل شبه عيسى فظنوه هو فصلبوه وقتلوه. الثاني: وكلوا بعيسى رجلاً يحرسه وصعد عيسى عليه السلام في الجبل ورفع إلى السماء، وألقى الله شبهه على ذلك الرقيب فقتلوه وهو يقول لست بعيسى. الثالث: أن اليهود لما هموا بأخذه وكان مع عيسى عشرة من أصحابه فقال لهم: من يشتري الجنة بأن يلقى عليه شبهي؟ فقال واحد منهم أنا، فألقى الله شبه عيسى عليه فأخرج وقتل، ورفع الله عيسى عليه السلام. الرابع: كان رجل يدعي أنه من أصحاب عيسى عليه السلام، وكان منافقاً فذهب إلى اليهود ودلهم عليه، فلما دخل مع اليهود لأخذه ألقى الله تعالى شبهه عليه فقتل وصلب. وهذه الوجوه متعارضة متدافعة، والله أعلم بحقائق الأمور.




فالخلاصة أن المفسر يعرض سؤال و الجواب عليه
طب هل مفسركم يفعل نفس الشئ ؟
لا
مفسركم يقول كلامه هو
يقول
التكلم بالجمع يشير إلى التثليث و لكن ليس حجة أكيدة للعقيدة - لأن التكلم بالجمع قد يكون إشارة للتثليث - و لكنه يتفق مع الحقيقة المبتة فى أماكن أخرى
طب هل قول المفسر بأن التكلم بالجمع ليس حجة أكيدة للتثليث يناقض فهمه لآيات أخرى فى سفر أشعياء أيضا على أنها دليل  للتثليث؟
لا
بل فهمه يتفق مع قوله و لكنه يتفق مع الحقيقة المثبتة فى أماكن أخرى
فالمفسر يري أن العهد القديم فيه أدلة على التثليث ...لم أنكر
و لكنه يري أن التكلم بالجمع ليس حجة أكيدة للتثليث لأن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم فحسب


----------



## انت الفادي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الفاضل نيومان
> أنت تعلم أن الرازى رحمه الله يقول
> 
> السؤال الثاني: أنه إن جاز أن يقال: أن الله تعالى يلقي شبه إنسان على إنسان آخر فهذا يفتح باب السفسطة، فإنا إذا رأينا زيداً فلعله ليس بزيد، ولكنه ألقى شبه زيد عليه، وعند ذلك لا يبقى النكاح والطلاق والملك، وثوقاً به، وأيضاً يفضي إلى القدح في التواتر لأن خبر التواتر إنما يفيد العلم بشرط انتهائه في الآخرة إلى المحسوس، فإذا جوزنا حصول مثل هذه الشبهة في المحسوسات توجه الطعن في التواتر، وذلك يوجب القدح في جميع الشرائع، وليس لمجيب أن يجيب عنه بأن ذلك مختص بزمان الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام، لأنا نقول: لو صح ما ذكرتم فذاك إنما يعرف بالدليل والبرهان، فمن لم يعلم ذلك الدليل وذلك البرهان وجب أن لا يقطع بشيء من المحسوسات ووجب أن لا يعتمد على شيء من الأخبار المتواترة، وأيضاً ففي زماننا إن انسدت المعجزات فطريق الكرامات مفتوح، وحينئذ يعود الاحتمال المذكور في جميع الأزمنة: وبالجملة ففتح هذا الباب يوجب الطعن في التواتر، والطعن فيه يوجب الطعن في نبوّة جميع الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام، فهذا فرع يوجب الطعن في الأصول فكان مردوداً.
> ...


*. الاخ محب للمسيح..
الا تري معي انك تلف و تدور في نفس النقطة؟؟؟
اختصارا للكلام:
قولك ان المفسر ربط هذا النص بنصوص اخري..
هات لنا تفسير نفس المفسر لهذا النص..
معني اخر:
لدينا ثلاث نصوص.. ضع تفسير هذا المفسر لهذه النصوص الثلاثة و دعنا نري ما هي النتيجة..

و لو اردت ان تأخذها بمنظور اسلامي فلا مانع.. ناخذ رأي الاجماع.. اليس هذا هو اسلوبكم في التفسير؟؟
هات رأي الاجماع في هذه الاية و الايات الاخري..

اعرف انك لن تجرؤ و لن تفعل..
لانه بمجرد ما ان تفعلها حتي تسقط حجتك سقوط لا قيامة له ابدا.

لم اجدك ترد علي مشاركاتي السابقة..
تحياتي.
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> فالخلاصة أن المفسر يعرض سؤال و الجواب عليه
> طب هل مفسركم يفعل نفس الشئ ؟
> لا


 
اذا فانا مضطر بالتمسك على الاقتباس الذي وضعته لكلام الرازي وليس الرجوع الى كل مقالته التي وضعتها انت .

فانت اخذت جملة من المفسر ، وقلت لك ان الاعتراض الموضوع كان عن اشعياء 6: 8 فقط ، وانت تقول بانه ينسحب على اصحاح اشعياء كله بل على فكر الكاتب كله .

وبالمثل ، نستطيع القول ان الاقتباس الذي اخذناه من مقال الرازي ، وانت تأكدت بذلك ، هو يهدم به القرآن والتفسير القرآني القائل ( ما قتلوه وما صلبوه وشبه لهم ) لان القاء الشبهة على آخر يقدح في التواتر ولا نعرف زيدا من عبيدا .

هذا الكلام الم يكتبه الرازي ؟؟؟

لماذا تفسره ان الرازي كتبه للرد عليه ، ولا تفهم ما كتبه المفسر المسيحي ؟؟؟

انت اذا اثبت للجميع انك غير محايد وانما متعصب تعصبا اعمى .

وانا في انتظار ان تأتي بشيء من مقال الكاتب تثبت فيه ان ما قاله انما خطا واضحا للمقال ، بعد ان اتيتك بالدليل من تفسيره للعدد الاول والثالث والثامن ان المتكلم هو الثالوث .

هات دليل واحد من الموقع اليهود الذي اتيت به يقول ان كلام الله بالجمع هو تفخيم ( الموقع اليهودي لم يجروء على التفسير بالقول بالتفخيم ) بل قال في كل مرة ان كلام الله بالجمع هو انه وسط الملائكة .


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للنيومان بشأن التفسير المسيحى*



NEW_MAN قال:


> بناء الجملة الثانية غير صحيح لغويا .
> 
> It is not .... but it is
> 
> ...


سبحان الله !
هى تركيبة عادية فى اللغة الانجليزية
و سأنقلها لك من أحد المواقع على النت 
http://www.timeshighereducation.co.uk/story.asp?storycode=408320

Workload: it's not heavier, but it is more burdensome


----------



## انت الفادي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الفاضل نيومان
> أنت تعلم أن الرازى رحمه الله يقول
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



*. هذا ما اريده منك الان ما هو باللون الاحمر 
اين هذه الحقيقة المثبتة في اماكن اخري؟؟؟؟
اين قال المفسر في اماكن اخري ان الجمع للتفخيم؟؟؟

انا انتظر اقتباسك لتفاسير المفسر التي يقول فيها عن المواضع الاخري انها جمع تفخيم.
من فمك ادينك.
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: للنيومان بشأن التفسير المسيحى*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> سبحان الله !
> هى تركيبة عادية فى اللغة الانجليزية
> و سأنقلها لك من أحد المواقع على النت
> http://www.timeshighereducation.co.uk/story.asp?storycode=408320
> ...


 
يا عزيزي الموضوع ليس ان تأتي بكلمة من على الانترنت 
افهم بناء الجملة وماذا تريد ان تقوله هذه الجملة .

الجملة التي اتيت بها تقول تقريران يتجهان في نفس الاتجاه ، ليست ثقيلة ( فقط ) ولكنها اكثر ارهاقا .

شتان بينها وبين الجملة 

على الرغم من انها ليست ثقيلة ، الا انها اكثر ارهاقا ؟؟؟

هل تستقيم الجملة بهذا البناء ؟؟

لابد ان يأتي الشق الثاني من الجملة في هذه الحالة عكس الاولى ، 

اذا شتان بين وضع النقيضان لاظهار الموضوع ، وبين وضع المتلازمان للتأكيد على الموضوع .

هل تفهم اللغة ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 ديسمبر 2009)

> طب هل قول المفسر بأن التكلم بالجمع ليس حجة أكيدة للتثليث



*هذا يسمى تدليس صريح

من قال ان الحجة هنا جاءت على صيغة الجمع من عدمها ؟؟؟

هو قال انه ليس حجة اكيدة لأن لا يتم فهم الثالوث بشكل كامل من نص واحد فقط

*


> و لكنه يري أن التكلم بالجمع ليس حجة أكيدة للتثليث لأن الجمع قد يكون للتفخيم فحسب


*
اسف , لقد وضعت لك الجواب حوالى 10 مرات الى الآن ولم تقدر ان تناقشة و تأتى لتقول نفس الجملة مرات ومرات أخرى

فأطلب من الإدارة ان يلزموك إما بالرد او بعدم كتابة هذة الجملة مرة أخرى


رد على ما كتبت ولا تهرب من الحق


*​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> اذا فانا مضطر بالتمسك على الاقتباس الذي وضعته لكلام الرازي وليس الرجوع الى كل مقالته التي وضعتها انت .
> 
> فانت اخذت جملة من المفسر ، وقلت لك ان الاعتراض الموضوع كان عن اشعياء 6: 8 فقط ، وانت تقول بانه ينسحب على اصحاح اشعياء كله بل على فكر الكاتب كله .
> 
> ...


 
لو سمحت ارجع لمشاركة رقم 302 و 312
ربنا يجمعنا على الخير و الحق


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> لو سمحت ارجع لمشاركة رقم 302 و 312
> ربنا يجمعنا على الخير و الحق


 
يا اخ محب للمسيح 

هل الفقرة التي نقلتها لك كانت من تفسير الرازي ام من تفسير مسيحي ؟؟
ارجو الاجابة ببساطة على سؤالي .


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *هذا يسمى تدليس صريح*​
> *من قال ان الحجة هنا جاءت على صيغة الجمع من عدمها ؟؟؟*​
> *هو قال انه ليس حجة اكيدة لأن لا يتم فهم الثالوث بشكل كامل من نص واحد فقط*​
> 
> ...


 

و أنا رددت على ما كتبته
فإن كان هناك ما لم أرد عليه فضعه هنا مرة أخرى من فضلك


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> و أنا رددت على ما كتبته
> فإن كان هناك ما لم أرد عليه فضعه هنا مرة أخرى من فضلك




*لم ترد على حرف منها ولا حتى نقطة

ارجع لها و رد عليها
*​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> يا اخ محب للمسيح
> 
> هل الفقرة التي نقلتها لك كانت من تفسير الرازي ام من تفسير مسيحي ؟؟
> ارجو الاجابة ببساطة على سؤالي .


 

الفاضل نيومان
ممكن ننتقل لنقطة أخرى حتى لو لم نتفق؟

كما أن هناك الكثير من المداخلات التى لم أرد عليها و كما ترى الفاضل أنت الفادى يقول أنى لم أرد على مداخلاته السابقة 

فممكن تسيبنى أرد على باقى المداخلات ؟
و يا ريت نترك المناقشة فى معنى قول المفسر


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *لم ترد على حرف منها ولا حتى نقطة*​
> 
> *ارجع لها و رد عليها*​


 
معلش لو سمحت تعالى على نفسك و ضع ما لم أرد عليه هنا مرة أخرى حتى أعلم ما تقصده تماما
و شكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الفاضل نيومان





محب للمسيح7 قال:


> ممكن ننتقل لنقطة أخرى حتى لو لم نتفق؟
> 
> كما أن هناك الكثير من المداخلات التى لم أرد عليها و كما ترى الفاضل أنت الفادى يقول أنى لم أرد على مداخلاته السابقة
> 
> ...




ننتقل الى نقطة اخرى على شرط ، ان لا تكون هذه النقطة مرجعية لك ، لانك لم تستطع ان تلتزم بنفس المقياس على الاقتباس من الرازي وطلبت للرجوع الى التفسير كاملا .

وهذا عين ما نطلبه ، وساوافقك على ان كلام الرازي في اجماله يقول ما تشرحه انت ، وتقر معي ان المقال المسيحي يشهد عن ان كلام الجمع هو بالثالوث ، وتحاول البحث عن دليل آخر .

وافقت على ذلك ننتقل الى نقطة اخرى ، اما اذا كان لديك اعتراضا على هذا الاتفاق ، فدعنا نقضي بعض الوقت لمراجعة المقال المسيحي كاملا من اوله الى آخره لنرى فكر الكاتب كما فعلت في موضوع الرازي .

هل توافق ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1726048&postcount=278

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1726049&postcount=279

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1715275&postcount=196


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2009)

انا هقول كلمة ومش عارف ليه الحق ادخل ولالا
فى اللغة العبرية لايوجد مطلقا جمع للتعظيم 
*The Hebrew word for God is Elohim. Elohim ends with the masculine plural suffix "-ִים" From this we might conclude that Elohim signifies a numerical plural (i.e. denoting multiplicity)
وكاتبين بوضوح الوهيم تتدل على تعدد
انصحك بلاش تتطول فى النقطة دى لانك غلطان فيها ومش هتوصلك لحاجة لان مش هتلاقى دليل واحد يقول ان العبرية فيها جمع تعظيم 
http://www.israelofgod.org/elohim1.htm
وانا اسف على التدخل 
*


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*ردا على مولكا بخصوص رسالة أرتخششتا*



Molka Molkan قال:


> *ارى ان الوقت بات مناسبا لتفجير اول هدية ابقيتها الى الآن وقد حان ميعادها وهى عبارة عن الآتى :*​
> 
> *كان الفاضل نيو مان قد قال ان الرسالة فعلا للملك ومستشاريه وهذا قول صحيح واما الأدلة من داخل الآية نفسها*
> *إقرأ معى*​[Q-BIBLE]
> ...


 

الفاضل مولكا
أنت تقول أنه ما دام أرتخششتا يقول
الرسالة التى أرسلتموها إلينا ترجمت و قرئت أمامى
فهناك على الأقل شخص ترجم و قرأ
و بالتالى فهناك على الأقل شخصين أرسلت إليهما الرسالة مما يسقط فكرة الجمع للتفخيم
و المترجمون هم المستشارون 
و بالتالى فالرسالة أرسلت إلى الملك و كبار مستشاريه
و للرد
سأضرب لك مثالا
لو مثلا أنا أرسلت إليك خطابا بالألمانية
كتبت فيه
Herr Molka
Ich komme am Sonntag nach die Kirche an
و أنت لا تعلم الألمانية على سبيل المثال و لكن نيومان يعلمها
فقام نيومان بترجمة الخطاب لك و قال
محب للمسيح يقول
أ. مولكا
سأصل إلى الكنيسة يوم الأحد
الآن 
من المرسل إليه ؟
هل أنت فحسب أم أنت و نيومان ؟
أنت فحسب
لم ؟
لأننى حين كتبت الرسالة لم أقصد أن أوجهها إلا إليك كما يتضح من كلامى فى الرسالة
فقد كتبت
Herr Molka
 و لم أكتب
Herr Molka und Herr Newman
بمعنى أنه لا يهمنى من يترجم لك هل هو نيومان أم الروك أم أنت الفادى أم ابن الملك ؟
بمعنى أنه لا مبرر لاعتبار أن مترجم الرسالة مرسل إليه
كيف نعرف من أرسلت إليه الرسالة ؟
من سياق الرسالة نفسها و من الكتاب المقدس

مرة أخرى نقول
هل الشعوب التى أرسلت الرسالة لأرتحششتا أرسلتها له وحده
أم أرسلتها له و لمستشاريه السبعة أو له و للمترجمين و القراء
الشعوب أرسلت الرسالة للملك
و ليس للملك و لمستشاريه السبعة
ما الدليل ؟ 
بينى و بينك نص الرسالة
نقرأ سويا
من سفر عزرا إصحاح 4
11 وَهَذَا نَصُّ الرِّسَالَةِ الَّتِي رَفَعُوهَا إِلَى أَرْتَحْشَشْتَا الْمَلِكِ
هل الكتاب المقدس يقول رفعوها إلى
أرتحششتا الملك
أم
أرتحششتا الملك و مستشاريه السبعة
نبدأ الرسالة
مِن عَبِيدِكَ الرَّعَايَا الْمُقِيمِينَ فِي عَبْرِ نَهْرِ الْفُرَاتِ، 
من عبيدك أم من عبيدكم ؟
هل الخطاب موجه لشص واحد أم لعدة أشخاص ؟
هل للملك أم للملك و مستشاريه السبعة ؟
نتابع
لِيَعْلَمِ الْمَلِكُ أَنَّ الْيَهُودَ الَّذِينَ وَفَدُوا عَلَيْنَا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، 
هل الخطاب موجه للملك أم للملك و مستشاريه ؟
هل قالوا ليعلم الملك أم ليعلم الملك و مستشاريه ؟
هل قالوا من عندك أم من عندكم ؟
نتابع
فَلْيُحَطِ الْمَلِكُ عِلْماً 
هل قالوا ليحط الملك أم ليحط الملك ز مستشاريه ؟
وَنَحْنُ نُحَذِّرُ الْمَلِكَ 
هل قالوا نُحَذِّرُ الْمَلِكَ أم نُحَذِّرُ الْمَلِكَ و مستشاريه السبعة ؟
فمن الواضح من سياق الكلام أن الخطاب للرسالة موجه للملك فحسب و ليس للملك و مشيريه السبعة ؟
فكيف يحق لك يا عزيزي أن تعتبر أن الرسالة موجهة للمشيرين السبعة و لم يوجه إليهم حرف من الخطاب و لا كلمة ؟
و أضع نص الرسالة بالكامل ليتأكد جميع القراء أن الرسالة موجهة للملك فحسب و أن الخطاب كله موجه للملك فحسب
نص الرسالة
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/...4&version=ALAB

11 وَهَذَا نَصُّ الرِّسَالَةِ الَّتِي رَفَعُوهَا إِلَى أَرْتَحْشَشْتَا الْمَلِكِ: «مِن عَبِيدِكَ الرَّعَايَا الْمُقِيمِينَ فِي عَبْرِ نَهْرِ الْفُرَاتِ، 

12 لِيَعْلَمِ الْمَلِكُ أَنَّ الْيَهُودَ الَّذِينَ وَفَدُوا عَلَيْنَا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، جَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَانْهَمَكُوا فِي بِنَاءِ الْمَدِينَةِ الْمُتَمَرِّدَةِ الشِّرِّيرَةِ، وَقَدِ اسْتَكْمَلُوا بِنَاءَ أَسْوَارِهَا وَرَمَّمُوا أُسُسَهَا. 
13 فَلْيُحَطِ الْمَلِكُ عِلْماً أَنَّهُ إِذَا تَمَّ بِنَاءُ هَذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ وَاسْتُكْمِلَتْ أَسْوَارُهَا، فَإِنَّ أَهْلَهَا لَنْ يُؤَدُّوا جِزْيَةً وَلاَ خَرَاجاً وَلاَ خَفَارَةً مِمَّا يُضِيرُ خَزِينَةَ قَصْرِ الْمَلِكِ. 
14 وَمِنْ حَيْثُ أَنَّنَا نَقْتَاتُ مِنْ خَيْرِ الْمَلِكِ، فَلاَ يَلِيقُ بِنَا أَنْ نَرَى مَا يُصِيبُ الْمَلِكَ مِنْ ضَرَرٍ وَنَسْكُتَ عَنْهُ، لِذَلِكَ أَرْسَلْنَا نُبَلِّغُكَ، 
15 لِكَيْ تُنَقِّبَ فِي سِجِلاَتِ تَوَارِيخِ آبَائِكَ فَتَتَبَيَّنَ أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْمَدِينَةَ كَانَتْ مَدِينَةً مُتَمَرِّدَةً أَضَرَّتْ بِالْمُلُوكِ وَالْبِلاَدِ وَعَصَتْ مُنْذُ الأَيَّامِ الْقَدِيمَةِ، لِذَلِكَ حَلَّ بِهَا الْخَرَابُ. 16 وَنَحْنُ نُحَذِّرُ الْمَلِكَ أَنَّهُ إِذَا أُعِيدَ بِنَاءُ هَذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ، وَاسْتُكْمِلَتْ أَسْوَارُهَا، فَإِنَّكَ تَفْقِدُ كُلَّ مَا تَمْلِكُ عَلَيْهِ فِي عَبْرِ نَهْرِ الْفُرَاتِ». 


*نص الكتاب المقدس يؤكد 3 مرات فى نفس الإصحاح أن الرسالة مرسلة إلى ارتحششتا الملك*
*لنقرأ مرة أخرى مع بعضنا*
*وفي ملك احشويروش في ابتداء ملكه كتبوا شكوى على سكان يهوذا واورشليم.
7 وفي ايام ارتحششتا كتب بشلام ومثرداث وطبئيل وسائر رفقائهم الى ارتحششتا ملك فارس. وكتابة الرسالة مكتوبة بالارامية ومترجمة بالارامية.
8 رحوم صاحب القضاء وشمشاي الكاتب كتبا رسالة ضد اورشليم الى ارتحششتا الملك هكذا.
9كتب حينئذ رحوم صاحب القضاء وشمشاي الكاتب وسائر رفقائهما الدينيين والافرستكيين والطرفليين والافرسيين والاركويين والبابليين والشوشنيين والدهويين والعيلاميين
10 وسائر الامم الذين سباهم أسنفّر العظيم الشريف واسكنهم مدن السامرة وسائر الذين في عبر النهر والى آخره.
11 هذه صورة الرسالة التي ارسلوها اليه الى ارتحششتا الملك*

*اقرأ جيدا المظلل بالأحمر فى الجملة 7 و 8 و 11 ؟
الى ارتحششتا الملك*
*هل جاءت مرة واحدة فقط
الى ارتحششتا الملك و الملوك الآخرين*
*أو و كبار رجاله ؟*
*بالله عليك*
*لم يؤكد الكتاب المقدس باستمرار أن الرسالة أرسلت للملك و لم لا يشير مرة واحدة فقط أن هناك شخص آخر مع الملك أرسلت إليه الرسالة ؟*
*هل يوجد نص صريح فى الكتاب المقدس يشير إلى أن الرسالة أرسلت للملوك الآخرين أيضا ؟ أم هو مجرد استنتاج منك ؟
فلو لديك نص صريح تفضل بوضعه مشكورا و سأعترف مباشرة أنى مخطئ فى تلك النقطة و أنت على حق

لم أشار الكتاب المقدس 3 مرات إلى أن الرسالة مرسلة إلى أرتخششتا الملك و لم يشر إلى أنها مرسلة أيضا إلى كبار رجال الملك أو الملوك الآخرين ؟*


و أما قولك
أن الرسالة وجهت لأشخاص آخرين قبل أن توجه للملك لأن الملك قصره ليس متاحا للجميع
فهو قول صحيح و منطقى
و لكن هؤلاء الأشخاص كانت مهمتهم فقط توصيل الرسالة للملك فحسب و ليسوا هم المرسل إليهم بدليل سياق الرسالة


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شمس الحق قال:


> انا هقول كلمة ومش عارف ليه الحق ادخل ولالا
> فى اللغة العبرية لايوجد مطلقا جمع للتعظيم
> *The Hebrew word for God is Elohim. Elohim ends with the masculine plural suffix "-ִים" From this we might conclude that Elohim signifies a numerical plural (i.e. denoting multiplicity)*
> *وكاتبين بوضوح الوهيم تتدل على تعدد*
> ...


 

الفاضل شمس الحق
علام الأسف ؟
الحوار ليس ثنائيا و يحق لك التدخل بالطبع
فمرحبا بك صديقا فاضلا
لكن من الواضح أنك لم تقرأ المقال كله فهو حجة عليكم لا لكم
يقول الكاتب اليهودى بالنص
So why does Elohim have a plural suffix if it is _numerically singular_ with a singular verb and singular adjective? It turns out there is a special type of plural in Hebrew that has a plural suffix even though it is _numerically singular_ with a singular verb and singular adjective. These nouns are called _majestic plurals_. The meaning of the plural suffix in the _majestic plural_ is not that there is more than one of the noun, but that the noun is "great, absolute, or majestic". 


و لكن نؤجل مناقشة كلمة إلوهيم لما بعد


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ردا على مولكا بخصوص رسالة أرتخششتا*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> و أما قولك
> أن الرسالة وجهت لأشخاص آخرين قبل أن توجه للملك لأن الملك قصره ليس متاحا للجميع
> فهو قول صحيح و منطقى
> و لكن هؤلاء الأشخاص كانت مهمتهم فقط توصيل الرسالة للملك فحسب و ليسوا هم المرسل إليهم بدليل سياق الرسالة


 

بالطبع استنتاج خاطيء ، لان المشيرين للملك ليس فقط مهمتهم قراءة او ترجمة الرسالة ، بل ايضا اتخاذ القرار مع الملك 

 [مِنْ أَرْتَحْشَسْتَا مَلِكِ الْمُلُوكِ إِلَى عَزْرَا الْكَاهِنِ كَاتِبِ شَرِيعَةِ إِلَهِ السَّمَاءِ الْكَامِلِ إِلَى آخِرِهِ. 
13 قَدْ صَدَرَ مِنِّي أَمْرٌ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ أَرَادَ فِي مُلْكِي مِنْ شَعْبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَكَهَنَتِهِ وَاللاَّوِيِّينَ أَنْ يَرْجِعَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ مَعَكَ فَلْيَرْجِعْ. 
14 مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ مُرْسَلٌ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْمَلِكِ وَمُشِيرِيهِ السَّبْعَةِ لأَجْلِ السُّؤَالِ عَنْ يَهُوذَا وَأُورُشَلِيمَ حَسَبَ شَرِيعَةِ إِلَهِكَ الَّتِي بِيَدِكَ

اذا كان الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم ، فكيف يقول (ملك الملوك ولا يعقبه بالتفخيم بالجمع ويتكلم بالمفرد ) !!!!

اذا كان المشيرين ليس لهم وظيفة قيادية اساسية لكي يتسلموا الرسالة مع الملك ويرسلونها معه ، فلماذا يقول عن نفسه ملك الملوك ، ثم يقول ان عزرا مرسل من قبل الملك ومشيريه السبع ؟؟؟

واضح اذا ان المشيرين السبع لهم مكانة اكبر مما طرحته في مثالك .

**************

ملحوظة ، لم ترد على طلبي ، هل تريد ترك النقطة التي تكلمت فيها عن المفسر الانجليزي ، بالاتفاق انك لم تجد فيها دليلا على كلامك ، ام تريد ان نقضي بعض الوقت لمقارنة اقتباسك من المفسر الانجليزي باقتباسنا من الرازي ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> لكن من الواضح أنك لم تقرأ المقال كله فهو حجة عليكم لا لكم
> يقول الكاتب اليهودى بالنص
> so why does elohim have a plural suffix if it is _numerically singular_ with a singular verb and singular adjective? It turns out there is a special type of plural in hebrew that has a plural suffix even though it is _numerically singular_ with a singular verb and singular adjective. These nouns are called _majestic plurals_. The meaning of the plural suffix in the _majestic plural_ is not that there is more than one of the noun, but that the noun is "great, absolute, or majestic".
> 
> ...


 
مرة اخرى تتغاضي ان اي موقع يهودي يفسر كلام الجمع ان الله يتكلم وسط الملائكة ، لم يقل موقع يهودي ان كلام الجمع هو للتفخيم .

وهذا دليل لنا وليس لك .
***********
ملحوظة ، لم ترد على طلبي ، هل تريد ترك النقطة التي تكلمت فيها عن المفسر الانجليزي ، بالاتفاق انك لم تجد فيها دليلا على كلامك ، ام تريد ان نقضي بعض الوقت لمقارنة اقتباسك من المفسر الانجليزي باقتباسنا من الرازي ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> ممكن ننتقل لنقطة أخرى حتى لو لم نتفق؟
> 
> كما أن هناك الكثير من المداخلات التى لم أرد عليها و كما ترى الفاضل أنت الفادى يقول أنى لم أرد على مداخلاته السابقة
> 
> ...


 
ننتقل الى نقطة اخرى على شرط ، ان لا تكون هذه النقطة مرجعية لك ، لانك لم تستطع ان تلتزم بنفس المقياس على الاقتباس من الرازي وطلبت للرجوع الى التفسير كاملا .

وهذا عين ما نطلبه ، وساوافقك على ان كلام الرازي في اجماله يقول ما تشرحه انت ، وتقر معي ان المقال المسيحي يشهد عن ان كلام الجمع هو بالثالوث ، وتحاول البحث عن دليل آخر .

وافقت على ذلك ننتقل الى نقطة اخرى ، اما اذا كان لديك اعتراضا على هذا الاتفاق ، فدعنا نقضي بعض الوقت لمراجعة المقال المسيحي كاملا من اوله الى آخره لنرى فكر الكاتب كما فعلت في موضوع الرازي .

هل توافق ؟؟؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1726048&postcount=278
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1726049&postcount=279
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1715275&postcount=196


 
معلش تعبتك يا مولكا
شكرا


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ردا على مولكا بخصوص رسالة أرتخششتا*



new_man قال:


> بالطبع استنتاج خاطيء ، لان المشيرين للملك ليس فقط مهمتهم قراءة او ترجمة الرسالة ، بل ايضا اتخاذ القرار مع الملك
> 
> [مِنْ أَرْتَحْشَسْتَا مَلِكِ الْمُلُوكِ إِلَى عَزْرَا الْكَاهِنِ كَاتِبِ شَرِيعَةِ إِلَهِ السَّمَاءِ الْكَامِلِ إِلَى آخِرِهِ.
> 13 قَدْ صَدَرَ مِنِّي أَمْرٌ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ أَرَادَ فِي مُلْكِي مِنْ شَعْبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَكَهَنَتِهِ وَاللاَّوِيِّينَ أَنْ يَرْجِعَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ مَعَكَ فَلْيَرْجِعْ.
> ...


 

الفاضل نيومان
كل الكلام فى الرسالة موجه للملك أرتخششتا فحسب
و كل آيات سفر عزرا إصحاح 4 تؤكد أن الشعوب أرسلت الرسالة لأرتخششتا الملك و لم نجد أبدا آية واحدة تقول أن الرسالة مرسلة للملك و مشيريه السبعة
ضع لى آية واحدة من الكتاب المقدس تقول أن الرسالة مرسلة لأى شخص مع أرتخششتا أو أى جملة من الرسالة الخطاب فيها موجه لأى شخص غير أرتخششتا
إن استجبت لطلبي سأعترف أنى مخطئ
و إن لم تستجب فالموضوع منتهى بالنسبة لى
و شكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ردا على مولكا بخصوص رسالة أرتخششتا*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> ضع لى آية واحدة من الكتاب المقدس تقول أن الرسالة مرسلة لأى شخص مع أرتخششتا أو أى جملة من الرسالة الخطاب فيها موجه لأى شخص غير أرتخششتا


 
ننتقل الى نقطة اخرى على شرط ، ان لا تكون هذه المقالة الانجليزي مرجعية لك ، لانك لم تستطع ان تلتزم بنفس المقياس على الاقتباس من الرازي وطلبت للرجوع الى التفسير كاملا .

وهذا عين ما نطلبه ، وساوافقك على ان كلام الرازي في اجماله يقول ما تشرحه انت ، وتقر معي ان المقال المسيحي يشهد عن ان كلام الجمع هو بالثالوث ، وتحاول البحث عن دليل آخر .

وافقت على ذلك ننتقل الى نقطة اخرى ، اما اذا كان لديك اعتراضا على هذا الاتفاق ، فدعنا نقضي بعض الوقت لمراجعة المقال المسيحي كاملا من اوله الى آخره لنرى فكر الكاتب كما فعلت في موضوع الرازي .

هل توافق ؟؟؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> مرة اخرى تتغاضي ان اي موقع يهودي يفسر كلام الجمع ان الله يتكلم وسط الملائكة ، لم يقل موقع يهودي ان كلام الجمع هو للتفخيم .
> 
> وهذا دليل لنا وليس لك .
> ***********
> ملحوظة ، لم ترد على طلبي ، هل تريد ترك النقطة التي تكلمت فيها عن المفسر الانجليزي ، بالاتفاق انك لم تجد فيها دليلا على كلامك ، ام تريد ان نقضي بعض الوقت لمقارنة اقتباسك من المفسر الانجليزي باقتباسنا من الرازي ؟؟؟


 
سأرد عليك بشأن المواقع اليهودية قريبا إن شاء الله
لكن ادينى وقت أرد على مولكا و بقيتكم
فكثرتكم و كثرة مشاركاتكم تستغرق منى وقتا للرد

أما بالنسبة للمفسر الانجليزي
فيبدو أنه من المستحيل أن نتفق فيها على الرغم من وضوح كلام المفسر
أما أنى لا أراها حجة لى فلا أوافقك
و لكن مقارنة كلامه بكلام الرازى فلن تفيد شيئا
راجع ردى السابق على تلك النقطة


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا : انت لم ترد على النصوص الكتابية التى هى الأصل والتى تقول انها تُرجمت للملك بل إكتفيت بأن تتحدث فقط عن القراءة ....



> لو مثلا أنا أرسلت إليك خطابا بالألمانية
> كتبت فيه
> herr molka
> ich komme am sonntag nach die kirche an
> ...


*


من جهتك انت : انا فقط
من جهتى انا : انا والقراء والمترجمون


ولو عدنا للنص ستجد ان الملك المُستلم الرسالة هو الذى تكلم وهو فى مثالك الآن ( انا ) فيكون الإجابة الثانية ( التى بحسبى انا ) هى الصحيحة
*


> لأننى حين كتبت الرسالة لم *أقصد* أن أوجهها إلا إليك كما يتضح من كلامى فى الرسالة



لماذا تحاول المراوغة ؟؟؟*

هل المتحدث هو الراسل ام المرسل اليه ؟؟؟

نعم هو المرسل اليه وليس الراسل 

فكلمتك " لم اقصد " ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع اصلا لأن هنا الملك المرسل اليه هو الذى يتكلم وليس الملك الراسل
*


> بمعنى أنه لا مبرر لاعتبار أن مترجم الرسالة مرسل إليه


*
من قال هذا ؟؟
من اين اتيت بآخر الإختراعات ؟؟

انت لست طرفا اصلا ( كمرسل ) فى الموضوع فالقصة كلها خاصة بالمستلم وليس الراسل


ونأتى الآن الى نقطة جدل لأثبت لك انك مخطئ

*


> هل الشعوب التى أرسلت الرسالة لأرتحششتا أرسلتها له وحده
> أم أرسلتها له و لمستشاريه السبعة أو له و للمترجمين و القراء
> الشعوب أرسلت الرسالة للملك
> و ليس للملك و لمستشاريه السبعة
> ...


*
على حسب النص لا يمكن الجزم بأنها ارسلت له وحدة

وتعالى الى درس فلسفى آخر

المتحدث هنا : هو شخص آخر غير ارتحششتا الملك

يقول : هذا نص الرسالة التى رفعوها الى ارتحششتا الملك

إذا فآخر يتكلم عن الملك  فهو حدد الآن فى كلامه لأن الكلام اصلا على هذا الملك

وان هذة الرسالة مرسله لأكثر من ملك ولكن هنا الكتاب يتحدث عن الفعل الذى حدث على الملك


ابسطها لك

تم ارسال الرسالة الى عدد من الملوك ولكن المتحدث بالصفر خصص الآن الملك ارتحششتا 
فالتخصيص لا ينفى التعميم بل هو جزء منه
*



> هل الكتاب المقدس يقول رفعوها إلى
> أرتحششتا الملك
> أم
> أرتحششتا الملك و مستشاريه السبعة


*
نقطة أخرى

عندما اقول انى سأرسل رسالة الى الريس هل هذا يعنى ان الرسالة سوف تصل الى الريس مباشرة ؟؟؟

عندما يقول آخر ان رسالتى قد وصلت الى الريس فهل هذا يعنى انها وصلته مباشرة ؟

هل يجب ذكر اسم آخر مع الملك الذى هو المرسل الأكبر فى كل هذا لأن الملك رتبته اكبر من المستشارين ؟؟

من قال ان الكتاب المقدس يكتب كل الذين مرت عليهم الرسالة ؟؟؟

*


> مِن عَبِيدِكَ الرَّعَايَا الْمُقِيمِينَ فِي عَبْرِ نَهْرِ الْفُرَاتِ،
> من عبيدك أم من عبيدكم ؟
> هل الخطاب موجه لشص واحد أم لعدة أشخاص ؟
> هل للملك أم للملك و مستشاريه السبعة ؟


*
ما الإشكال فى هذا ؟؟؟

هل لابد ان يذكروا فى رسالتهم كل الذين سوف تمر عليهم الرسالة الذين اصلا هم لا يعلمونهم ؟؟؟

ما هذا المنطق ؟؟؟

ألم تفهم الى الآن ان الملك هو ارئيسى والباقى هو الخطوات الذين اوصلوا الرسالة الى الملك ؟؟؟

*


> لِيَعْلَمِ الْمَلِكُ أَنَّ الْيَهُودَ الَّذِينَ وَفَدُوا عَلَيْنَا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ،
> هل الخطاب موجه للملك أم للملك و مستشاريه ؟
> هل قالوا ليعلم الملك أم ليعلم الملك و مستشاريه ؟
> هل قالوا من عندك أم من عندكم ؟


*
لو كانت الرسالة الى الملك بمفرده لكانوا قالوا

لتعلم ايها الملك
وليس 
ليعلم الملك

وهذا دليل آخر - تشكر عليه - على ان الرسالة مرسلة الى عدة اشخاص وليس الملك فقط

نقطة أخرى

لماذا لم يقولوا " ليعلم ارتحششتا الملك " او " لتعلم يا ايها الملك ارتحشتا " ؟؟؟؟


اشكرك فأنت تساعدنا كثيرا

*


> فَلْيُحَطِ الْمَلِكُ عِلْماً
> هل قالوا ليحط الملك أم ليحط الملك ز مستشاريه ؟
> وَنَحْنُ نُحَذِّرُ الْمَلِكَ
> هل قالوا نُحَذِّرُ الْمَلِكَ أم نُحَذِّرُ الْمَلِكَ و مستشاريه السبعة ؟



*هل قالوا " فلنخطك ايها الملك علما " ؟؟؟؟؟

هل قالوا " نحذرك ايها الملك " ؟؟؟؟؟

*


> *هل يوجد نص صريح فى الكتاب المقدس يشير إلى أن الرسالة أرسلت للملوك الآخرين أيضا ؟*



*انت طلبت وانا اجيبك*



> [q-bible]*١٨الرِّسَالَةُ الَّتِي أَرْسَلْتُمُوهَا إِلَيْنَا قَدْ قـُرِئَتْ بِوُضُوحٍ أَمَامِي.‏​*[/q-bible]
> *نرى هنا ان الرسالة هى المفعول به وقد قرأها له شخص وهم ممن يسمون حاشية الملك إذا هناك شخص واحد على الأقل قد تداخل مع الملك فأصبحوا اثنين وليسوا واحد ومن هنا تسقط فكرة الجمع للتعظيم ولكن دعنا نكمل مع اصل النص العبرى للآية فقد أجّلت التحدث فيه للآن​
> 
> *[q-bible]* (hot) נשׁתונא די שׁלחתון עלינא מפרשׁ קרי קדמי׃ *[/q-bible]
> ...


*
*


> *فلو لديك نص صريح تفضل بوضعه مشكورا و سأعترف مباشرة أنى مخطئ فى تلك النقطة و أنت على حق*



*وضعت لك النص الأصلى العبرى وكمان ترجمات له

تمعن كثيرا ثم تعالى لى بالإعتراف
**
*


> و لكن هؤلاء الأشخاص كانت مهمتهم فقط توصيل الرسالة للملك فحسب و ليسوا هم المرسل إليهم بدليل سياق الرسالة


*
طبعا تم الرد على هذة الجملة

ونزيدك من الشعر بيتا

من منظور الرااااسل

الرسالة مرسلة الى شخص واحد فقط ( هنا ) وهو ارتحششتا

من منظور المرسل اليه 

الرسالة ليست له وحده بل له وللملوك الأخرى والمستشارين والمترجمون و الذين يقرأون له


يعنى فى ارسال مباشر وارسال غير مباشر


* ​


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> أما أنى لا أراها حجة لى فلا أوافقك
> و لكن مقارنة كلامه بكلام الرازى فلن تفيد شيئا
> راجع ردى السابق على تلك النقطة


 
دعنا نرى اذا كانت المقارنة بما قاله الرازي تفيد او لا تفيد :

هذا المقطع من كلام الرازي ام من موقع مسيحي ؟؟

أنه إن جاز أن يقال: أن الله تعالى يلقي شبه إنسان على إنسان آخر فهذا يفتح باب السفسطة، فإنا إذا رأينا زيداً فلعله ليس بزيد، ولكنه ألقى شبه زيد عليه، وعند ذلك لا يبقى النكاح والطلاق والملك، وثوقاً به، وأيضاً يفضي إلى القدح في التواتر لأن خبر التواتر إنما يفيد العلم بشرط انتهائه في الآخرة إلى المحسوس، فإذا جوزنا حصول مثل هذه الشبهة في المحسوسات توجه الطعن في التواتر، وذلك يوجب القدح في جميع الشرائع


في انتظار رد مباشر على هذا المقطع فقط ، هل هو من كلام الرازي ام من موقع مسيحي ؟؟؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> *ناتى للتفاسير
> 
> john gill's exposition of the entire bible*
> 
> ...


 
كل ما تقوله التفسيرات أن هناك من ترجموا الرسالة للملك
و هو ما لا نختلف عليه
و لكن أنت ترى أن المترجمين يدخلون فى المرسل إليهم و هو ما لا أوافقك فيه


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> كل ما تقوله التفسيرات أن هناك من ترجموا الرسالة للملك
> و هو ما لا نختلف عليه
> و لكن أنت ترى أن المترجمين يدخلون فى المرسل إليهم و هو ما لا أوافقك فيه


 

المترجمين هم المشيرين ، وهم من المعنيين باستقبال وارسال الرسالة جنبا مع جنب مع الملك .

بالطبع استنتاج خاطيء ، لان المشيرين للملك ليس فقط مهمتهم قراءة او ترجمة الرسالة ، بل ايضا اتخاذ القرار مع الملك 

[مِنْ أَرْتَحْشَسْتَا مَلِكِ الْمُلُوكِ إِلَى عَزْرَا الْكَاهِنِ كَاتِبِ شَرِيعَةِ إِلَهِ السَّمَاءِ الْكَامِلِ إِلَى آخِرِهِ. 
13 قَدْ صَدَرَ مِنِّي أَمْرٌ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ أَرَادَ فِي مُلْكِي مِنْ شَعْبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَكَهَنَتِهِ وَاللاَّوِيِّينَ أَنْ يَرْجِعَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ مَعَكَ فَلْيَرْجِعْ. 
14 مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ مُرْسَلٌ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْمَلِكِ وَمُشِيرِيهِ السَّبْعَةِ لأَجْلِ السُّؤَالِ عَنْ يَهُوذَا وَأُورُشَلِيمَ حَسَبَ شَرِيعَةِ إِلَهِكَ الَّتِي بِيَدِكَ

اذا كان الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم ، فكيف يقول (ملك الملوك ولا يعقبه بالتفخيم بالجمع ويتكلم بالمفرد ) !!!!

اذا كان المشيرين ليس لهم وظيفة قيادية اساسية لكي يتسلموا الرسالة مع الملك ويرسلونها معه ، فلماذا يقول عن نفسه ملك الملوك ، ثم يقول ان عزرا مرسل من قبل الملك ومشيريه السبع ؟؟؟

واضح اذا ان المشيرين السبع لهم مكانة اكبر مما تفهمها انت.


***************************​ 
دعنا نرى اذا كانت المقارنة بما قاله الرازي تفيد او لا تفيد :​ 
هذا المقطع من كلام الرازي ام من موقع مسيحي ؟؟​ 
أنه إن جاز أن يقال: أن الله تعالى يلقي شبه إنسان على إنسان آخر فهذا يفتح باب السفسطة، فإنا إذا رأينا زيداً فلعله ليس بزيد، ولكنه ألقى شبه زيد عليه، وعند ذلك لا يبقى النكاح والطلاق والملك، وثوقاً به، وأيضاً يفضي إلى القدح في التواتر لأن خبر التواتر إنما يفيد العلم بشرط انتهائه في الآخرة إلى المحسوس، فإذا جوزنا حصول مثل هذه الشبهة في المحسوسات توجه الطعن في التواتر، وذلك يوجب القدح في جميع الشرائع​ 

في انتظار رد مباشر على هذا المقطع فقط ، هل هو من كلام الرازي ام من موقع مسيحي ؟؟؟​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> ​
> *ونزيدك من الشعر بيتا*​
> *من منظور الرااااسل*​
> 
> ...


 

جميل جدا
الآن وصلنا إلى أن الرسالة مرسلة
من ناحية الراسل للملك فحسب
أنت قلت و ليس أنا

و من ناحية المرسل إليه (الملك ) هى موجهة للملك و كبار رجاله
سأسألك سؤال
كيف عرفت أن الملك اعتبر أن الرسالة مرسلة إليه و إلى مستشاريه و لم يعتبر أنها مرسلة إليه فحسب ؟
هل لديك دليل قاطع أم هو مجرد ظن ؟
و لم يعتبر الملك أن الرسالة مرسلة لكبار رجاله ما دام هو وحده المخاطب فيها ؟
و يا ريت الإجابة عن السؤال الأول تكون بدليل قاطع و ليس دليل ظنى


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان المسيح

انا بجيب لك آيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات مباشرة وتقولى دليل ظنى ؟؟

انت عارف يعنى اية دليل ؟؟؟

ماشى لو عايز نعيد الكلام تانى نعيده ولا مشكلة*



> *كيف* *عرفت* أن الملك اعتبر أن الرسالة مرسلة إليه و إلى مستشاريه و لم يعتبر أنها مرسلة إليه فحسب ؟
> هل لديك دليل قاطع أم هو مجرد ظن ؟


*
لدى دليل قاطع وهو 
انه تكلم بصيغة الجمع وليس المفرد 
وبعدها 
تكلم بالمفرد وليس الجمع


لاحظ انك لم ترد على كلمة واحدة ف ى ردى الأخير على الإطلاق

*


> و لم يعتبر الملك أن الرسالة مرسلة لكبار رجاله ما دام هو وحده المخاطب فيها ؟




*لأنه هو أكبر من كبار رجاله وبالتالى فالأحقية لذكره وليس ذكر رجاله*​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> المترجمين هم المشيرين ، وهم من المعنيين باستقبال وارسال الرسالة جنبا مع جنب مع الملك .
> 
> بالطبع استنتاج خاطيء ، لان المشيرين للملك ليس فقط مهمتهم قراءة او ترجمة الرسالة ، بل ايضا اتخاذ القرار مع الملك
> 
> ...


​ 
عزيزى
رجاء بعض التركيز معى اختصارا للوقت
من الممكن أن تكون الرسالة ترجمت و قرئت أمام الملك و مشيؤيه السبع
و من الممكن أن يكون قد شاورهم قبل اصدار القرار
و لكن ليس معنى ما سبق أن الرسالة مرسلة للمشيرين
أو أنها من منظور الملك كما يقول مولكا مرسلة له و للمشيرين
و أيضا مرة أخرى تسأل عن موضوع ملك الملوك و قد رددت عليه من قبل مرتين
الروح القدس طبقا لإيمانكم هو من أوحى للكاتب أن يكتب 3 مرات أن الرسالة موجهة للملك و لم يوح له مرة واحدة أن يكتب أن الرسالة موجهة للملك و مشيريه السبع
و على الرغم مما سبق أنتم مصممون على القول بأن الرسالة موجهة للملك و مشيريه لتتفادوا القول بأنه استخدم ضمير الجمع للتفخيم


----------



## انت الفادي (10 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> جميل جدا
> الآن وصلنا إلى أن الرسالة مرسلة
> من ناحية الراسل للملك فحسب
> أنت قلت و ليس أنا
> ...


*الاخ محب للمسيح
ما هذه السفسطة؟؟؟
و كأنك لا تعرف شئ في التاريخ..
هذا ليس بخطاب غرامي حتي يختلي الملك بنفسه في قرائته..
الخطاب يقرأ في حضرة الملك و حاشيته..
عايز الدليل القاطع؟؟
حاضر:
يقول النص :
قرئت امامي..
ماذا حدث للرسالة؟؟؟؟:؟؟؟
قورئت اماميييييييييييييييييييييييييي
لم يقول ها الرسالة امامي بل قال قورئت امامي...
اي ان هناك من قرئها له..
لو كان الملك يتكلم بصيغة التعظيم كما حضرتك تستميت في محاولة حتي التلميح لذلك لكان قال قرئت امامنا..
سبق و وضعت لك امثلة عن صيغة التعظيم و لكن انت تتجاهل عمدا متعمدا 
دافننا رأسك في التراب مثل النعام لان ردك علي هذه الامثلة سيكشف انك تحاول ان تظهر الباطل علي انه حق.

*


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

تصبحوا على خير


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

انت الفادي قال:


> *سبق و وضعت لك امثلة عن صيغة التعظيم و لكن انت تتجاهل عمدا متعمدا *
> *دافننا رأسك في التراب مثل النعام لان ردك علي هذه الامثلة سيكشف انك تحاول ان تظهر الباطل علي انه حق.*


 
شكرا جزيلا
كل الموضوع إن أنا مش لاحق أرد عليك


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> [/center]
> 
> عزيزى
> رجاء بعض التركيز معى اختصارا للوقت


 
جميل ، نختصر الوقت 

***************************​ 

دعنا نرى اذا كانت المقارنة بما قاله الرازي تفيد او لا تفيد :​ 

هذا المقطع من كلام الرازي ام من موقع مسيحي ؟؟​ 

أنه إن جاز أن يقال: أن الله تعالى يلقي شبه إنسان على إنسان آخر فهذا يفتح باب السفسطة، فإنا إذا رأينا زيداً فلعله ليس بزيد، ولكنه ألقى شبه زيد عليه، وعند ذلك لا يبقى النكاح والطلاق والملك، وثوقاً به، وأيضاً يفضي إلى القدح في التواتر لأن خبر التواتر إنما يفيد العلم بشرط انتهائه في الآخرة إلى المحسوس، فإذا جوزنا حصول مثل هذه الشبهة في المحسوسات توجه الطعن في التواتر، وذلك يوجب القدح في جميع الشرائع​ 


في انتظار رد مباشر على هذا المقطع فقط ، هل هو من كلام الرازي ام من موقع مسيحي ؟؟؟​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*ردا على مولكا بخصوص رسالة أرتخششتا*

نرد على بركة الله
أولا تقول





اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






لو مثلا أنا أرسلت إليك خطابا بالألمانية
كتبت فيه
herr molka
ich komme am sonntag nach die kirche an
و أنت لا تعلم الألمانية على سبيل المثال و لكن نيومان يعلمها
فقام نيومان بترجمة الخطاب لك و قال
محب للمسيح يقول
أ. مولكا
سأصل إلى الكنيسة يوم الأحد
الآن 
*من المرسل إليه ؟*
*هل أنت فحسب أم أنت و نيومان ؟*











*من جهتك انت : انا فقط*
*من جهتى انا : انا والقراء والمترجمون*


*ولو عدنا للنص ستجد ان الملك المُستلم الرسالة هو الذى تكلم وهو فى مثالك الآن ( انا ) فيكون الإجابة الثانية ( التى بحسبى انا ) هى الصحيحة*






اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





لأننى حين كتبت الرسالة لم *أقصد* أن أوجهها إلا إليك كما يتضح من كلامى فى الرسالة








لماذا تحاول المراوغة ؟؟؟

*هل المتحدث هو الراسل ام المرسل اليه ؟؟؟*

*نعم هو المرسل اليه وليس الراسل *

*فكلمتك " لم اقصد " ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع اصلا لأن هنا الملك المرسل اليه هو الذى يتكلم وليس الملك الراسل*







اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





بمعنى أنه لا مبرر لاعتبار أن مترجم الرسالة مرسل إليه









*من قال هذا ؟؟*
*من اين اتيت بآخر الإختراعات ؟؟*


*الرد*
*عزيزي أنت تتلقى كلامى بالحرف للرد عليه بعيدا عن معناه الحقيقى*
*مرة أخرى*
*الخطاب فى الرسالة كلها ليس موجها إلا لأرتخششتا الملك*
*و أنت تفترض الآن أن أرتخششتا اعتبر الرسالة موجهة له و لمشيريه*
*و الحقيقة أنه ليس من المنطقى أن يعتبر أرتخششتا الرسالة موجهة له و لمشيريه على الرغم من أن الحوار كله موجه له*
*و بالتالى فليس لديك ما يدعم فكرة أن أرتخششتا اعتبر الرسالة موجهة إليه و لمشيريه سوي*
*استنتاجك الشخصى*
*تكلمه بالجمع (الرسالة التى أرسلتموها إلينا ) و هو ما نراه للتفخيم*
*و أنا أتعجب بشدة من قولك أن عدم اعتبار المترجم مرسل إليه هو آخر الاختراعات*
*قد تأتيك رسالة فتشاور فيها أباك و أمك و أخاك*
*و لكن فى النهاية الرسالة موجهة لك*
*و أنت صاحب القرار*
*و قد تأتيك رسالة فيترجمها لك نيومان أو الروك أو أى شخص آخر*
*المهم أنك أنت المرسل إليه*


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*ونأتى الآن الى نقطة جدل لأثبت لك انك مخطئ*


*





اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





هل الشعوب التى أرسلت الرسالة لأرتحششتا أرسلتها له وحده*
*أم أرسلتها له و لمستشاريه السبعة أو له و للمترجمين و القراء*
*الشعوب أرسلت الرسالة للملك*
*و ليس للملك و لمستشاريه السبعة*
*ما الدليل ؟ *
*بينى و بينك نص الرسالة*
*نقرأ سويا*
*من سفر عزرا إصحاح 4*
*11 وَهَذَا نَصُّ الرِّسَالَةِ الَّتِي رَفَعُوهَا إِلَى أَرْتَحْشَشْتَا الْمَلِكِ






*


*على حسب النص لا يمكن الجزم بأنها ارسلت له وحدة*

*وتعالى الى درس فلسفى آخر*

*المتحدث هنا : هو شخص آخر غير ارتحششتا الملك*

*يقول : هذا نص الرسالة التى رفعوها الى ارتحششتا الملك*

*إذا فآخر يتكلم عن الملك فهو حدد الآن فى كلامه لأن الكلام اصلا على هذا الملك*

*وان هذة الرسالة مرسله لأكثر من ملك ولكن هنا الكتاب يتحدث عن الفعل الذى حدث على الملك*


*ابسطها لك*

*تم ارسال الرسالة الى عدد من الملوك ولكن المتحدث بالصفر خصص الآن الملك ارتحششتا *
*فالتخصيص لا ينفى التعميم بل هو جزء منه*

*الرد*
*مرة أخرى على الرغم من أن كل النصوص لا يوجد بها نص يفيد أن الرسالة مرسلة للملك و مشيريه السبع إلا أنك تقول أن القول بأن الرسالة مرسلة للملك فحسب تخصيص لا ينفى التعميم*
*و هو افتراض منك مرة أخرى ينقصه الدليل الصريح*
*أين النص القائل صراحة أن الرسالة مرسلة للملك و مشيريه السبع ؟*

*نقطة أخرى*

*عندما اقول انى سأرسل رسالة الى الريس هل هذا يعنى ان الرسالة سوف تصل الى الريس مباشرة ؟؟؟*

*عندما يقول آخر ان رسالتى قد وصلت الى الريس فهل هذا يعنى انها وصلته مباشرة ؟*

*هل يجب ذكر اسم آخر مع الملك الذى هو المرسل الأكبر فى كل هذا لأن الملك رتبته اكبر من المستشارين ؟؟*

*من قال ان الكتاب المقدس يكتب كل الذين مرت عليهم الرسالة ؟؟؟*

*ما زلنا نعيد نفس الكلام*
*حينما أرسل رسالة للريس*
*فالكلام الموجود بها فقط للريس*
*مش هتفرق تمر على من أولا*
*مش هتفرق تمر على رئيس الوزارة و لا وزير الخارجية*
*الكلام موجه للريس لأنه من بيده اصدار القرار*
*فالكلام موجه للريس*
*و الرسالة موجهة للريس*
*و لا داعى لإدخال أشخاص آخرين بدون دليل على أنهم من المرسل إليهم*


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*





اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







مِن عَبِيدِكَ الرَّعَايَا الْمُقِيمِينَ فِي عَبْرِ نَهْرِ الْفُرَاتِ، *
*من عبيدك أم من عبيدكم ؟*
*هل الخطاب موجه لشص واحد أم لعدة أشخاص ؟*
*هل للملك أم للملك و مستشاريه السبعة ؟






*


*ما الإشكال فى هذا ؟؟؟*

*هل لابد ان يذكروا فى رسالتهم كل الذين سوف تمر عليهم الرسالة الذين اصلا هم لا يعلمونهم ؟؟؟*

*ما هذا المنطق ؟؟؟*

*ألم تفهم الى الآن ان الملك هو ارئيسى والباقى هو الخطوات الذين اوصلوا الرسالة الى الملك ؟؟؟*

*الرد*
*جميل جدا*
*أنت تقول أنهم لا يعلمون من ستمر عليهم الرسالة*
*فلم تصمم و بدون أى دليل على إدخال أشخاص مجهولين لا يعلم المرسلون عنهم شيئا فى المرسل إليهم ؟*
*و هل هم لا يعلمون أن للملك سبع مشيرين ؟*
*المفروض أن تلك المعلومة معروفة بالنسبة لهم*
*لم لا يوجه الخطاب فى الرسالة للملك و مشيريه السبع ؟لم يوجه الكلام للملك فحسب ؟و أين الدليل الصريح أن الرسالة موجهة للملك و مشيريه ؟*

*





اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*
*لِيَعْلَمِ الْمَلِكُ أَنَّ الْيَهُودَ الَّذِينَ وَفَدُوا عَلَيْنَا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، *
*هل الخطاب موجه للملك أم للملك و مستشاريه ؟*
*هل قالوا ليعلم الملك أم ليعلم الملك و مستشاريه ؟*
*هل قالوا من عندك أم من عندكم ؟






*

*
لو كانت الرسالة الى الملك بمفرده لكانوا قالوا

لتعلم ايها الملك
وليس 
ليعلم الملك

وهذا دليل آخر - تشكر عليه - على ان الرسالة مرسلة الى عدة اشخاص وليس الملك فقط

الرد*
*عزيزي مش هتفرق هل قالوا لتعلم أيها الملك أم ليعلم الملك *
*كلاهما خطاب موجه للملك فقط بدون أى شخص آخر معه*
*المهم أنهم لم يقولوا*
*ليعلم الملك و كبار رجاله*
*أو*
*لتعلم أيها الملك أنت و مشيريك*
*نقطة أخرى*

*لماذا لم يقولوا " ليعلم ارتحششتا الملك " او " لتعلم يا ايها الملك ارتحشتا " ؟؟؟؟*

*حرام عليك*
*يعنى هتفرق ليعلم الملك من ليعلم أرتخششتا الملك ؟*

*





اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*
*فَلْيُحَطِ الْمَلِكُ عِلْماً *
*هل قالوا ليحط الملك أم ليحط الملك ز مستشاريه ؟*
*وَنَحْنُ نُحَذِّرُ الْمَلِكَ *
*هل قالوا نُحَذِّرُ الْمَلِكَ أم نُحَذِّرُ الْمَلِكَ و مستشاريه السبعة ؟






*

*هل قالوا " فلنخطك ايها الملك علما " ؟؟؟؟؟

هل قالوا " نحذرك ايها الملك " ؟؟؟؟؟

الرد*
*سواء كان الخطاب بالغائب أو المكلم فالمخاطب هو الملك فحسب و ليس الملك و مشيريه*


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*





اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





هل يوجد نص صريح فى الكتاب المقدس يشير إلى أن الرسالة أرسلت للملوك الآخرين أيضا ؟






*

*انت طلبت وانا اجيبك*


*





اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*
*أقتباس كتابي 



*
*١٨الرِّسَالَةُ الَّتِي أَرْسَلْتُمُوهَا إِلَيْنَا قَدْ قـُرِئَتْ بِوُضُوحٍ أَمَامِي.‏*​*
*

*نرى هنا ان الرسالة هى المفعول به وقد قرأها له شخص وهم ممن يسمون حاشية الملك إذا هناك شخص واحد على الأقل قد تداخل مع الملك فأصبحوا اثنين وليسوا واحد ومن هنا تسقط فكرة الجمع للتعظيم ولكن دعنا نكمل مع اصل النص العبرى للآية فقد أجّلت التحدث فيه للآن*​*


*
*أقتباس كتابي 



*
*(hot) נשׁתונא די שׁלחתון עלינא מפרשׁ קרי קדמי׃ *


*
h6568​ 
פּרשׁ​ 

perash​ 

per-ash'​ 

(chaldee); corresponding to h6567; to specify: - distinctly.​ 


وللعمل بما تعمله انت نذهب الى جوجل للترجمة​ 

http://translate.google.com.eg/?hl=ar&tab=wt#auto|ar|(hot)%20%d7%a0%d7%a9%d7%81%d 7%aa%d7%95%d7%a0%d7%90%20%d7%93%d7%99%20%d7%a9%d7% 81%d7%9c%d7%97%d7%aa%d7%95%d7%9f%20%d7%a2%d7%9c%d7 %99%d7%a0%d7%90%20%d7%9e%d7%a4%d7%a8%d7%a9%d7%81%2 0%d7%a7%d7%a8%d7%99%20%d7%a7%d7%93%d7%9e%d7%99%d7% 83​ 
هل عرفت ان هناك فعل كامل قاموا به غير مذكور فى نص الآية العبرى وهو ( الترجمة ) ؟؟؟​ 
وزيادة فى التأكد والأدلة نعرض عليك الترجمات الأخرى​*

*أقتباس كتابي 



*
*


(ylt) the letter that ye sent unto us, explained, hath been read before me, ​ 


(webster) the letter which ye sent to us hath been plainly read before me. ​ 


(cev) after your letter was translated and read to me, ​ 


(clv) the dispatch that you sent to us has been read before me in translation.​ 


(gnb) "the letter which you sent has been translated and read to me. ​ 


(hcsb) the letter you sent us has been translated and read in my presence. ​ 


(msg) the letter that you sent has been translated and read to me. ​ 


(nas+) the ******** which you sent to us has been translated and read before me . ​ 


(nasb) the ******** which you sent to us has been translated and read before me. ​ 


(niv) the letter you sent us has been read and translated in my presence.​ 


(nlt) "the letter you sent has been translated and read to me. ​ 



(rnkjv) the letter which ye sent unto us hath been plainly read before me.​ 


(rv) the letter which ye sent unto us hath been plainly read before me. ​ 





هل رأيت عزيزى ان الرسالة قد قاموا بترجمتها له مستاشريه ثم قرأها ؟؟؟​ 




وهذا ما قاله الفاضل نيو مان ولم تصدقه ​ 



اى ان هناك على الأقل شخص آخر مع الملك قام بترجمتها وقرأتها له ​ 




وهذا طبيعى جدا ومنطقى إذ ان الملك قصره غير مباح للكل فمن اراد ارسال رسالة لابد لها ان تمر على مراحل من الأقل للأعلى وصولا الى الملك نفسه ومن هنا حتى منطقية المستشارين​ 




ومن هنا ايضا تسقط فكرة الجمع للتعظيم ​ 





*
*






*

*







اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





فلو لديك نص صريح تفضل بوضعه مشكورا و سأعترف مباشرة أنى مخطئ فى تلك النقطة و أنت على حق






*

*وضعت لك النص الأصلى العبرى وكمان ترجمات له

تمعن كثيرا ثم تعالى لى بالإعتراف

الرد*
*مازلت تكرر نفس الكلام*
*تأتى بالآية التى تقول أن الرسالة ترجمت و قرئت أمام الملك*
*ثم تقول أن المترجمين و القراء هم من المرسل إليهم*
*أين الدليل الصريح على استنتاجك ؟*
*أين النص القائل أن الرسالة موجهة للملك و مشيريه أو للملك و مترجميه ؟*

*





اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





و لكن هؤلاء الأشخاص كانت مهمتهم فقط توصيل الرسالة للملك فحسب و ليسوا هم المرسل إليهم بدليل سياق الرسالة






*

*
طبعا تم الرد على هذة الجملة*
*الرد*
*سواء كانت مهمتهم توصيل الرسالة أو الترجمة أو قراءة الخطاب أو مشاورة الملك*
*المهم أنه لا يوجد نص صريح يفيد أن الرسالة مرسلة لأى شخص مع الملك*

*ونزيدك من الشعر بيتا*

*من منظور الرااااسل*

*الرسالة مرسلة الى شخص واحد فقط ( هنا ) وهو ارتحششتا*

*من منظور المرسل اليه *

*الرسالة ليست له وحده بل له وللملوك الأخرى والمستشارين والمترجمون و الذين يقرأون له*


*يعنى فى ارسال مباشر وارسال غير مباشر*

*و عندما سألتك ما دليلك على أن الملك اعتبر أن الرسالة مرسلة له و لمشيريه ؟*
*رددت بالتالى*

*لدى دليل قاطع وهو *
*انه تكلم بصيغة الجمع وليس المفرد*
*وبعدها*
*تكلم بالمفرد وليس الجمع*

*الرد*
*تقصد قول الملك*
*الرسالة التى أرسلتموها إلينا ترجمت و قرئت أمامى*
*سأسايرك*
*لو كان النص*
*الرسالة التى أرسلتموها إلينا ترجمت و قرئت أمامنا*
*هل كنت ستعترف أنه جمع للتفخيم ؟*
*لا ثم لا*
*كنت ستجادل بأن أمامنا أيضا تعود على الملك و مشيريه*
*و بالتالى فأنت لا يمكن أن ترى جمع التفخيم فى الكتاب المقدس*
*لأنك تتأول أى نص ترى فيه جمع التفخيم*
*أما قولك أن التكلم بالمفرد بعد الجمع دليل قاطع على أن الجمع الأول يعود للملك و مشيريه فلا أوافقك عليه*
*ما المانع أن يكون قد تكلم فى أول الجملة بالتفخيم ثم تكلم بالمفرد ؟*
*و اشتراطكم أن من يتكلم بالجمع للتفخيم يجب أن يتكلم فى الجملة كلها بالجمع للتفخيم هو شرط عجيب*
*هو أشبه بأن تشترط أن من يقول لشخص حضرتك لا يمكن أن يقول له أنت أبدا بينما كثيرا ما يحدث أن تخاطب شخصا بقولك حضرتك مرة و أنت مرة أخرى*

*و أخيرا*
*لحسم تلك النقطة التى طال النقاش فيها بلا سبب*
*هل لديك نص صريح فى سفر عزرا لا يقبل التأويل يقول أن الرسالة موجهة للملك و مشيريه أو للملك و مترجميه أم أنك تضع استنتاجاتك فحسب لتصل إلى أن الملك يقصد بكلمة إلينا نفسه و كبار مستشاريه ؟*
*لثلاث مرات يؤكد الكتاب المقدس أن الرسالة مرسلة لأرتخششتا*
*الخطاب فى الرسالة موجه لأرتخششتا فحسب*
*و أنتم مصممون على أن تقولوا أن الرسالة موجهة للملك و مشيريه*
*هل لديكم نص صريح من الكتاب المقدس ؟؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح 

يبدو انك لم تلتفت الى اننا لن ننتقل الى اي نقطة اخرى قبل الاتفاق على هذه النقطة ، وخاصة انها نقطتك انت ، ولذلك اكرر مرة اخرى ولن انتقل الى اي نقطة اخرى قبل ان اتلقى جوابا 

​ 

دعنا نرى اذا كانت المقارنة بما قاله الرازي تفيد او لا تفيد :​ 

هذا المقطع من كلام الرازي ام من موقع مسيحي ؟؟​ 

أنه إن جاز أن يقال: أن الله تعالى يلقي شبه إنسان على إنسان آخر فهذا يفتح باب السفسطة، فإنا إذا رأينا زيداً فلعله ليس بزيد، ولكنه ألقى شبه زيد عليه، وعند ذلك لا يبقى النكاح والطلاق والملك، وثوقاً به، وأيضاً يفضي إلى القدح في التواتر لأن خبر التواتر إنما يفيد العلم بشرط انتهائه في الآخرة إلى المحسوس، فإذا جوزنا حصول مثل هذه الشبهة في المحسوسات توجه الطعن في التواتر، وذلك يوجب القدح في جميع الشرائع​ 


في انتظار رد مباشر على هذا المقطع فقط ، هل هو من كلام الرازي ام من موقع مسيحي ؟؟؟​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*ردا على أنت الفادى*



انت الفادي قال:


> *و اخيرا: سأعطيك نص و اطلب منك ان تحوله لي لصيغة التعظيم.. لان هذا ما سيحسم الموضوع كليا:*
> *قد امرت انا الملك عادل بأن يأتي المذنبين امامي و يقتلوا في حضرتي.*
> *مطلوب منك ان تحول هذا النص لصيغة جمع التعظيم..*
> *في انتظار ردك علي احر من الجمر.*


 
الفاضل أنت الفادى
باقى مشاركتك لم أنقله لأنه تم الرد عليه من قبل
و الآن نرد على ما قلته علما بأن التأخر فى الرد هو عن غير قصد بسبب كثرتكم و كثرة مداخلاتكم
نحولها للتفخيم بإحدى الصيغ التالية

*قد امرت انا الملك عادل بأن يأتي المذنبين امامنا و يقتلوا في حضرتنا*
*أو*
*قد امرنا نحن الملك عادل بأن يأتي المذنبين امامي و يقتلوا في حضرتي*
*أو*
*قد امرنا نحن الملك عادل بأن يأتي المذنبين امامنا و يقتلوا في حضرتنا*
*أو*
*قد امرنا نحن الملك عادل بأن يأتي المذنبين امامنا و يقتلوا في حضرتي*
*أو*
*قد امرت نحن الملك عادل بأن يأتي المذنبين امامي و يقتلوا في حضرتنا*

*كلها صيغ مقبولة*


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ردا على أنت الفادى*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> *كلها صيغ مقبولة*


 
بدأت تضع القواعد الخاصة بك وتلزمنا بها ؟؟؟

حتى الان لم نجد لك دليلا واحدا على مزاعمك . 

هذا المقطع من كلام الرازي ام من موقع مسيحي ؟؟​ 

أنه إن جاز أن يقال: أن الله تعالى يلقي شبه إنسان على إنسان آخر فهذا يفتح باب السفسطة، فإنا إذا رأينا زيداً فلعله ليس بزيد، ولكنه ألقى شبه زيد عليه، وعند ذلك لا يبقى النكاح والطلاق والملك، وثوقاً به، وأيضاً يفضي إلى القدح في التواتر لأن خبر التواتر إنما يفيد العلم بشرط انتهائه في الآخرة إلى المحسوس، فإذا جوزنا حصول مثل هذه الشبهة في المحسوسات توجه الطعن في التواتر، وذلك يوجب القدح في جميع الشرائع​ 


في انتظار رد مباشر على هذا المقطع فقط ، هل هو من كلام الرازي ام من موقع مسيحي ؟؟؟​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح
> 
> يبدو انك لم تلتفت الى اننا لن ننتقل الى اي نقطة اخرى قبل الاتفاق على هذه النقطة ، وخاصة انها نقطتك انت ، ولذلك اكرر مرة اخرى ولن انتقل الى اي نقطة اخرى قبل ان اتلقى جوابا
> 
> ...


 
معلش يا نيومان
حقك عليا
أنت فعلا كررت السؤال أكثر من مرة و أنا لم أرد
لكن معلش لوسمحت سيبنى أكمل رد على أنت الفادى و الروك و أرجعلك تانى
أنتم كثير و مشاركاتكم كثيرة و مع إن فى مشاركات كتيرة مبكونش عاوز أرد عليها أصلا لأنها لن تفيد الموضوع بشئ لكن أى واحد منكم مبردش عليه بيعتبره هروب زى ما كان أنت الفادي بيقول
و بالتالى فأنا مضطر للرد على كل شئ


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> أنتم كثير و مشاركاتكم كثيرة و مع إن فى مشاركات كتيرة مبكونش عاوز أرد عليها أصلا لأنها لن تفيد الموضوع بشئ لكن أى واحد منكم مبردش عليه بيعتبره هروب زى ما كان أنت الفادي بيقول
> و بالتالى فأنا مضطر للرد على كل شئ


 
تذّكر انك انت من فتح الموضوع بارادته الخاصة ، لم يطلب احدا منك فتح موضوع او حتى المشاركة في المنتدى ، فاذا لم تكن بعلم اودراية بما يحدث في المنتدى هنا فهل هذا الخطأ يكون خطأنا نحن ؟؟

يا عزيزي اذا لم يكن لديك الوقت او العلم والدراسة او الكفاءة للحوار فلماذا تفتحه اصلا ؟؟

من الواضح ان دراستك للكتاب المقدس وعلومه ضغيفه ، وانت تحاول ان تعلّمنا ان ما نعلمه بالدراسة الطويلة والايمان عن الاقتناع ، خطأ ، وانت اعلم مننا بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*ردا على أنت الفادى*



انت الفادي قال:


> *الاخ محب للمسيح*
> *ما هذه السفسطة؟؟؟*
> *و كأنك لا تعرف شئ في التاريخ..*
> *هذا ليس بخطاب غرامي حتي يختلي الملك بنفسه في قرائته..*
> ...


 

الفاضل أنت الفادي
احتجاجكم بقرئت أمامى لن يفيد الموضوع بشئ
هناك من ترجم الرسالة و قرأها للملك
من هو ؟
لا نعلمه
الكتاب المقدس لم يعرفنا عنه شئ
زيد و لا عبيد ...مش فارقة
و أنتم مصممون على ادخال القارئ و المترجم فى المرسل إليهم على الرغم من كونهم مجهولين لتفروا من القول بأن أرتخششتا تكلم بالجمع للتفخيم
مرة أخرى أكرر
*و أخيرا
لحسم تلك النقطة التى طال النقاش فيها بلا سبب*
*هل لديك نص صريح فى سفر عزرا لا يقبل التأويل يقول أن الرسالة موجهة للملك و مشيريه أو للملك و مترجميه أم أنك تضع استنتاجاتك فحسب لتصل إلى أن الملك يقصد بكلمة إلينا نفسه و كبار مستشاريه ؟*
*لثلاث مرات يؤكد الكتاب المقدس أن الرسالة مرسلة لأرتخششتا*
*الخطاب فى الرسالة موجه لأرتخششتا فحسب*
*و أنتم مصممون على أن تقولوا أن الرسالة موجهة للملك و مشيريه*
*هل لديكم نص صريح من الكتاب المقدس ؟؟*


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*ردا على أنت الفادى*


قلت أيضا
*لو كان الملك يتكلم بصيغة التعظيم كما حضرتك تستميت في محاولة حتي التلميح لذلك لكان قال قرئت امامنا*

*الرد*
*لا يوجد ما يشترط أن من يتكلم بالجمع للتفخيم يتكلم فى الجملة كلها أو الحوار كله بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم*
*و أقسم لك*
*لو كان النص*
*الرسالة التى أرسلتموها إلينا  ترجمت و قرئت أمامنا*
*كنتم ستجادلون بأن الرسالة قرئت أمام الملك و مشيريه و تقولون أن الجمع ليس للتفخيم*


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ردا على أنت الفادى*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> *و أخيرا*
> *لحسم تلك النقطة التى طال النقاش فيها بلا سبب*
> *هل لديك نص صريح فى سفر عزرا لا يقبل التأويل يقول أن الرسالة موجهة للملك و مشيريه أو للملك و مترجميه أم أنك تضع استنتاجاتك فحسب لتصل إلى أن الملك يقصد بكلمة إلينا نفسه و كبار مستشاريه ؟*


 
لنرى حقا اذا وضعنا النقطة الحاسمة سوف تقبل بها او ترواغ مرة اخرى .

في سفر دانيال يتكلم عن الملك البابلي ( والذي تحكمه نفس البروتوكولات والقواعد التي تحكم ملوك بابل كلهم ، ومنهم الملك ارتحشستا ) 

انظر معي الى قوة وسلطان المشيرين في المملكة لتعرف ان الرسالة عندما توجه الى المملكة فهي توجه بصيغة الجمع للملك والمشيرين .

اولا من سفر عزرا :


(من ارتحشستا ملك الملوك الى عزرا الكاهن كاتب شريعة اله السماء الكامل الى آخره13 قد صدر مني أمر ان كل من اراد في ملكي من شعب اسرائيل وكهنته واللاويين ان يرجع الى اورشليم معك فليرجع.14 من اجل انك مرسل من قبل الملك ومشيريه السبعة لاجل السؤال عن يهوذا واورشليم حسب شريعة الهك التي بيدك)
(عزرا 7: 12 - 14)

من سفر دانيال :

(حسن عند داريوس ان يولي على المملكة مئة وعشرين مرزبانا يكونون على المملكة كلها. 2 وعلى هؤلاء ثلاثة وزراء احدهم دانيال لتؤدي المرازبة اليهم الحساب فلا تصيب الملك خسارة. 3 ففاق دانيال هذا على الوزراء والمرازبة لان فيه روحا فاضلة وفكر الملك في ان يوليه على المملكة كلها. 4 ثم ان الوزراء والمرازبة كانوا يطلبون علّة يجدونها على دانيال من جهة المملكة فلم يقدروا ان يجدوا علّة ولا ذنبا لانه كان امينا ولم يوجد فيه خطأ ولا ذنب. 5 فقال هؤلاء الرجال لا نجد على دانيال هذا علّة الا ان نجدها من جهة شريعة الهه. 6 حينئذ اجتمع هؤلاء الوزراء والمرازبة عند الملك وقالوا له هكذا ايها الملك داريوس عش الى الابد. 7 ان جميع وزراء المملكة والشحن والمرازبة والمشيرين والولاة قد تشاوروا على ان يضعوا أمرا ملكيا ويشددوا نهيا بان كل من يطلب طلبة حتى ثلاثين يوما من اله او انسان الا منك ايها الملك يطرح في جب الأسود. 8 فثبّت الآن النهي ايها الملك وامض الكتابة لكي لا تتغيّر كشريعة مادي وفارس التي لا تنسخ. 9 لاجل ذلك امضى الملك داريوس الكتابة والنهي)
(دانيال 6: 1 - 9)

هل رأيت قوة وقدرة المشيرين ان يضعوا امرا ملكيا وليس على الملك الا الانصياع والتوقيع .

يبدو انه ليس لك دراية بتاريخ المملكة البابلية ، فقد كانت من اروع الامبراطوريات في الديمقراطيات واحترام حقوق الانسان في العالم .

*الان وضعنا لك الدليل الحاسم ، فهل تعود الى النقطة التي اناقشك فيها عن الاقتباس من الرازي ؟؟*


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> تذّكر انك انت من فتح الموضوع بارادته الخاصة ، لم يطلب احدا منك فتح موضوع او حتى المشاركة في المنتدى ، فاذا لم تكن بعلم اودراية بما يحدث في المنتدى هنا فهل هذا الخطأ يكون خطأنا نحن ؟؟
> 
> يا عزيزي اذا لم يكن لديك الوقت او العلم والدراسة او الكفاءة للحوار فلماذا تفتحه اصلا ؟؟
> 
> من الواضح ان دراستك للكتاب المقدس وعلومه ضغيفه ، وانت تحاول ان تعلّمنا ان ما نعلمه بالدراسة الطويلة والايمان عن الاقتناع ، خطأ ، وانت اعلم مننا بالكتاب المقدس ؟؟


 
لم يقل أحد أنكم مخطئون
لكن فقط ادينى فرصتى أرد على الناس كلها
و لدى من العلم بفضل الله ما يكفينى لمحاورتكم


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ردا على أنت الفادى*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> قلت أيضا
> *لو كان الملك يتكلم بصيغة التعظيم كما حضرتك تستميت في محاولة حتي التلميح لذلك لكان قال قرئت امامنا*
> 
> *الرد*
> ...




يا عزيزي الشرح والدليل ليس يكون بفهمك انت ، بل بالادلة والبراهين التي تثبت ان هذه الفترة من التاريخ كان اللغات السامية القديمة تحوي الجمع بالتفخيم ، الامر الذي اثبتناه بكل الطرق والبراهين ولازلت تحج بقواعدك الخاصة وفهمك بما هو مقبول او غير مقبول !!!

هل هذا اسلوب حوار علمي او اكاديمي ؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

لماذا يوجه عزرا خطابه هنا الى الملك ومشيريه ؟؟؟

(وقد بسط عليّ رحمة امام الملك ومشيريه وامام جميع رؤساء الملك المقتدرين.واما انا فقد تشددت حسب يد الرب الهي عليّ وجمعت من اسرائيل رؤساء ليصعدوا معي)
(عزرا 7: 28)

هل يمكن ان يكون لمشيرين الملك كل هذا السلطان في الامر باسم الملك و ارسال الرسائل فقط بدون ان يكونون هم ايضا المعنيين بصيغة الجمع في الحديث عن مستلمي الرسالة ؟؟؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*ردا على الروك بخصوص الملاحظة الهامشية فى الترجمة الفرنسية*



my rock قال:


> اقتباس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
الفاضل الروك
ليس المهم أن تقول النسخة الفرنسية أن الجمع للتفخيم
المهم أنها اعتبرت أن استخدام أفعال الجمع مع المفرد شئ عادى تتيحه قواعد العبرية و لم تعتبره دليلا على التثليث كما تقولون
و المترجم شخص مسيحي يؤمن بالتثليث


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> [/size]
> 
> يا عزيزي الشرح والدليل ليس يكون بفهمك انت ، بل بالادلة والبراهين التي تثبت ان هذه الفترة من التاريخ كان اللغات السامية القديمة تحوي الجمع بالتفخيم ، الامر الذي اثبتناه بكل الطرق والبراهين ولازلت تحج بقواعدك الخاصة وفهمك بما هو مقبول او غير مقبول !!!
> 
> هل هذا اسلوب حوار علمي او اكاديمي ؟؟


 


عموما نؤجل المناقشة قليلا حول ما قاله اليهود حتى نفرغ مما نحن فيه

************
تعقيب اشرافي 
تم تعديل المداخلة ،
اذا اردت ان تؤجل المناقشة في نقطها ، فالتزم انت بتأجيلها 
توقف عن القفز من نقطة الى نقطة واستقر على نقطة واحدة حتى ننتهي منها


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> عموما نؤجل المناقشة قليلا حول ما قاله اليهود حتى نفرغ مما نحن فيه


 
الاخ الفاضل 

هل من الممكن ان تعطي بعض التركيز في نقطة واحدة حتى ننتهي منها ، لا يمكن القفز بين النقاط كما تفعل لانه لن تستفيد ولن نستفيد ولن يستفيد احد بهذا الاسلوب .

اي نقطة تريد ان تناقشها الان وتركز فيها معا ؟؟؟
الان انا اعطيك الفرصة لتختار النقطة المحددة التي تريد النقاش فيها ولا افرض عليك شيئا .


----------



## My Rock (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ردا على الروك بخصوص الملاحظة الهامشية فى الترجمة الفرنسية*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الفاضل الروك
> ليس المهم أن تقول النسخة الفرنسية أن الجمع للتفخيم
> المهم أنها اعتبرت أن استخدام أفعال الجمع مع المفرد شئ عادى تتيحه قواعد العبرية و لم تعتبره دليلا على التثليث كما تقولون
> و المترجم شخص مسيحي يؤمن بالتثليث


 
هذا كذب و إفتراء و تدليس
ما اقتبسته بالفرنسي لا يذكر اي شئ عن التفخيم، فاستغليت عدم معرفة البعض اللغة الفرنسية لتكذب و تزيف الحقائق و تدعي ان هناك تفاسير مسيحية تقول ان هناك صيغة الجمع للتفخيم بالعبرية و هو كذب في كذب

عيب عليك يا رجل

عشرات الصفحات و نحن نطالب بدليل واحد عن تفسير من مسيحي او يهودي على إن هناك صيغة التفخيم بالجمع في العبرية، فلم تأتي لنا بسوى اكاذيب و تدليسات، لا بل و تعتبر عدم القول ان صيغة المفرد بمعنى الجمع يعني الثالوث، معناه التفخيم بالجمع!

كفى كذباً و تدليساً و مهزلة

الحوار لن يمضي خطوة واحدة دون أن تأتي لنا بدليل على إن هناك صيغة تفخيم بالجمع في العبرية، و من ثم تأتي بإجماع على هذا القول أو تعتبر إنك لم تكن اميناً و ملماً في بحثك و إن استنتاجك خاطئ لنقدم ما بقي عندنا

رجاء حبيبي new_man لا تعطيه اي فرصة للتهرب لاي موضوع اخر قبل ان نحسم الموضوع هذا.


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضل
> 
> هل من الممكن ان تعطي بعض التركيز في نقطة واحدة حتى ننتهي منها ، لا يمكن القفز بين النقاط كما تفعل لانه لن تستفيد ولن نستفيد ولن يستفيد احد بهذا الاسلوب .
> 
> ...


 
الصديق الفاضل نيومان
أشكرك لتنظيم الحوار و لصبرك معى
أريد مناقشة أحد الموضوعين التاليين ابدأ بأيهما شئت
فهم اليهود للآية القائلة لنخلق الإنسان على صورتنا
أو
فهم اليهود لكلمة إلوهيم
لكن اسمح لى فقط بالرد على الروك أولا


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الصديق الفاضل نيومان





محب للمسيح7 قال:


> أشكرك لتنظيم الحوار و لصبرك معى
> أريد مناقشة أحد الموضوعين التاليين ابدأ بأيهما شئت
> فهم اليهود للآية القائلة لنخلق الإنسان على صورتنا
> أو
> ...




تفضل بالرد على الاخ الحبيب  MyRock 
ثم اختار ما يحلو لك من اي نقطة تشاء ، ولكن على ان تلتزم بها الى ان نصل الى نتيجة ولا تقفز الى نقطة اخرى ، وسوف يكون الحذف حاسما للسيطرة على النظام في الموضوع .

هل اتفقنا الان ؟؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ردا على الروك بخصوص الملاحظة الهامشية فى الترجمة الفرنسية*



my rock قال:


> هذا كذب و إفتراء و تدليس
> ما اقتبسته بالفرنسي لا يذكر اي شئ عن التفخيم، فاستغليت عدم معرفة البعض اللغة الفرنسية لتكذب و تزيف الحقائق و تدعي ان هناك تفاسير مسيحية تقول ان هناك صيغة الجمع للتفخيم بالعبرية و هو كذب في كذب
> 
> عيب عليك يا رجل
> ...


 

أنا لن أعلق على أسلوب الحوار
و لن أقول لك إلا سامحك الله على خطئك فى
فأنا أحاول ألا أغضب لنفسي كما يعلمنا ديننا

أنت الزعيم
فهل ما سبق أسلوبك ؟
لستم أنتم المتكلمين و لكن روح أبيكم

المهم
بالنسبة للترجمة الفرنسية
أنا لم أقل أن الترجمة تقول أن الجمع للتفخيم
بإمكانك مراجعة كلامى بخصوص الترجمة فإن وجدت أنى قلت أنها تثبت الجمع للتفخيم فأبلغنى
و لا أجد حرجا أن أتراجع عن قولى فى حينها

أنا قلت أن الترجمة تفيد أن الجمع هنا لا يثبت التثليث
و فرق كبير جدا بين أن أقول
الترجمة تقول أن الجمع للتفخيم
و بين أن أقول
الترجمة تدل على أنه من الطبيعى فى العبرية أن تأتى الأفعال بصيغة الجمع مع المفرد
و أنها لا تقول أن الجمع يفيد التثليث

الفاضل الروك
أرجو الإجابة بمنتهى المصداقية
هل الملاحظة الهامشية تدل على أن التكلم بالجمع فى سفر التكوين يدل على التثليث ؟أم أنها تدل على أن قواعد العبرية تسمح باستخدام أفعال الجمع مع المفرد ؟
و شكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ردا على الروك بخصوص الملاحظة الهامشية فى الترجمة الفرنسية*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الفاضل الروك
> أرجو الإجابة بمنتهى المصداقية
> هل الملاحظة الهامشية تدل على أن التكلم بالجمع فى سفر التكوين يدل على التثليث ؟أم أنها تدل على أن قواعد العبرية تسمح باستخدام أفعال الجمع مع المفرد ؟
> و شكرا




بالطبع من الممكن ان يتكلم الفرد بصيغة الجمع اذا كان يقصد نفسه وآخرين معه ، او يتكلم بالاصالة عن نفسه وبالنيابة عن آخرين ، وهذا ما تقوله قواعد اللغة العبرية ، اما ان تفسرها انها على انها جمع للتفخيم ، فهذا مانحن بصدد اثباته او نفيه .


----------



## My Rock (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ردا على الروك بخصوص الملاحظة الهامشية فى الترجمة الفرنسية*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> بالنسبة للترجمة الفرنسية
> أنا لم أقل أن الترجمة تقول أن الجمع للتفخيم
> بإمكانك مراجعة كلامى بخصوص الترجمة فإن وجدت أنى قلت أنها تثبت الجمع للتفخيم فأبلغنى
> و لا أجد حرجا أن أتراجع عن قولى فى حينها
> ...


 
تدليس من جديد، فلا تملك ذرة دليل، انما كلام انشاء لا اكثر
التفسير الفرنسي شرح قواعد اللغة و لم يشرح المعنى اللاهوتي، اي لغة هذه التي تُريدها ان تشرح لاهوت الله بصيغ و قواعد لغوية؟ افق يا اخي افق!

نُكرر الكلام لاخر مرة

نطالبك بأن تأتي لنا بدليل على إن هناك صيغة تفخيم بالجمع في العبرية، و من ثم تأتي بإجماع على هذا القول أو تعتبر إنك لم تكن اميناً و ملماً في بحثك و إن استنتاجك خاطئ لنقدم ما بقي عندنا


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ردا على الروك بخصوص الملاحظة الهامشية فى الترجمة الفرنسية*



My Rock قال:


> التفسير الفرنسي شرح قواعد اللغة و لم يشرح المعنى اللاهوتي،
> نطالبك بأن تأتي لنا بدليل على إن هناك صيغة تفخيم بالجمع في العبرية، و من ثم تأتي بإجماع على هذا القول أو تعتبر إنك لم تكن اميناً و ملماً في بحثك و إن استنتاجك خاطئ لنقدم ما بقي عندنا


 
التفسير الفرنسي شرح قواعد اللغة كما تقول يا روك و لم يشرح المعنى اللاهوتى
حقا أوافقك
إليك السؤال التالى
هل تبيح قواعد اللغة العبرية أن يأتى الفعل الجمع مع المفرد ؟
و مرة أخرى
الدليل على وجود جمع التفخيم فى اللغة العبرية هو فهم اليهود أنفسهم
اليهود أعلم بلغتهم منكم
أنتم تقولون أن العبرية لا تعرف جمع التفخيم
و المسيحيون أصلا لا يتكلمون العبرية
لكن اليهود أصحاب اللغة يقولون بوجود الجمع للتفخيم


*God said: "Let us make man in our image . . ." (Genesis 1:26) and "Come, let us go down, and there confound their language" (Genesis 11:7). To whom does the "us" refer? *


Answer: Trinitarian Christians maintain that Genesis 1:26 and Genesis 11:7 are prooftexts of an alleged tri-unity god, but this claim is erroneous. The inference that "Let us make man in our image" (Genesis 1:26) refers to the plurality of God is refuted by the subsequent verse, which relates the creation of man to a singular God, "And God created man in His image" (Genesis 1:27). In this verse the Hebrew verb "created" appears in the singular form. If "let us make man" indicates a numerical plurality, it would be followed in the NEXT verse by, "And they created man in their image." Obviously, the plural form is used in the same way as in the divine appellation 'Elohim, to indicate the all-inclusiveness of God's attributes of authority and power, the plurality of majesty. It is customary for one in authority to speak of himself as if he were a plurality. Hence, Absalom said to Ahithophel, "Give your counsel what we shall do" (2 Samuel 16:20). The context shows that he was seeking advice for himself' yet he refers to himself as "we" (see also Ezra 4:16-19).

http://www.jewsforjudaism.org/faq-p...ing-of-god-said-qlet-us-make-man-in-our-image---


أترجم أنا أم تترجم أنت حتى لا تتهمنى بالتدليس و عدم الأمانة فى الترجمة ؟

الإجماع على وجود جمع التفخيم فى العبرية
اليهود أصحاب اللغة
طوائف مسيحية لا تؤمن بالتثليث و قد نقلت لكم من مواقعهم
لم ينكره بعض أو على الأقل أحد مفسريكم المؤمنين بالتثليث
ملحوظة
أرجو من نيومان عدم تعديل المشاركة
ففى كل مشاركة للروك يطالبني بإثبات وجود الجمع للتفخيم فى العبرية و إثبات وجود الإجماع


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ردا على الروك بخصوص الملاحظة الهامشية فى الترجمة الفرنسية*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الدليل على وجود جمع التفخيم فى اللغة العبرية هو فهم اليهود أنفسهم
> اليهود أعلم بلغتهم منكم
> أنتم تقولون أن العبرية لا تعرف جمع التفخيم
> و المسيحيون أصلا لا يتكلمون العبرية
> ...


 
اذا ، فانت لم تأت بجديد يثبت كلامك من الاقتباس الفرنسي ، فقط انت تترجمه بطريقتك الخاصة ، ولكن ليس فيها اي اثبات على كلامك .

ننتقل الى النقطة الاخرى : 

هل من الممكن ان تترجم لنا تفسير اليهود لقول الكتاب ( نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا ) ( تكوين 1: 26) 

ولنرى ، هل فسروها بان الله يتكلم بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم ام لكونه وسط ملائكته (والكلام بالجمع هنا هو عددي ) ؟؟؟

تفضل ، ولنرى هل قمت بالتدليس ام لم تقم .

وارجو التركيز الان في هذه النقطة وعدم القفز لغيرها .

Answer: Trinitarian Christians maintain that Genesis 1:26 and Genesis 11:7 are prooftexts of an alleged tri-unity god, but this claim is erroneous. The inference that "Let us make man in our image" (Genesis 1:26) refers to the plurality of God is refuted by the subsequent verse, which relates the creation of man to a singular God, "And God created man in His image" (Genesis 1:27). In this verse the Hebrew verb "created" appears in the singular form. If "let us make man" indicates a numerical plurality, it would be followed in the NEXT verse by, "And they created man in their image." Obviously, the plural form is used in the same way as in the divine appellation 'Elohim, to indicate the all-inclusiveness of God's attributes of authority and power, the plurality of majesty. It is customary for one in authority to speak of himself as if he were a plurality. Hence, Absalom said to Ahithophel, "Give your counsel what we shall do" (2 Samuel 16:20). The context shows that he was seeking advice for himself' yet he refers to himself as "we" (see also Ezra 4:16-19). 

There is another possible reason for the use of the plural on the part of God, and that is to manifest His humility. God addresses Himself to the angels and says to them, "Let us make man in our image." It is not that He invites their help, but as a matter of modesty and courtesy, God associates them with the creation of man. This teaches us that a great man should act humbly and consult with those lower than him. It is not unusual for God to refer to His heavenly court (angels) as "us," as we see in Isaiah 6:8, "And I heard the voice of the Lord, saying, 'Whom shall I send, and who will go for us?'" Although God often acts without assistance, He makes His intentions known to His servants. Thus, we find "Shall I conceal from Abraham that which I am doing" (Genesis 18:17); "He made known His ways to Moses, His doings to the children of Israel" (Psalms 103:7); "For the Lord God will do nothing without revealing His counsel to His servants the prophets" (Amos 3:7).


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى ان تقرأ المقال كاملا ، وتترجمه كاملا ، والا سوف نعود الى نقطة الاقتباس من كلام الرازي ، الذي نقلته منه فقط ما اريد ان اقوله ، واشتكيت انت وتحججت بالرجوع الى تفسير الرازي كاملا .

اذا الاقتباس المخل تدليس ايضا ، واظنك توافقنا على ذلك .


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ردا على الروك بخصوص الملاحظة الهامشية فى الترجمة الفرنسية*



new_man قال:


> اذا ، فانت لم تأت بجديد يثبت كلامك من الاقتباس الفرنسي ، فقط انت تترجمه بطريقتك الخاصة ، ولكن ليس فيها اي اثبات على كلامك .
> .


 
الفاضل نيومان
كلامك السابق يثير دهشتى
الروك قال إن الاقتباس الفرنسى يتحدث عن قواعد اللغة العبرية و ليس عن المعانى اللاهوتية
و الملاحظة الهامشية تقول
اللغة العبرية بها مفرد جماعى له قيمة الجمع لأن الأفعال فى العدد 26 جاءت بصيغة الجمع

و أنا سألت الروك
هل قواعد اللغة العبرية تتيح أن يأتى الفعل بصيغة الجمع مع المفرد ؟
و بدلا من أن أتلقى ردا مباشرا من الروك
أجدك فجأة و بدون مقدمات قفزت لإستنتاج أن النص ليس فيه دلالة على ما أقوله و أنى أترجمه بطريقتى الخاصة
أين الموضوعية فى النقاش ؟
و أين رد الروك على سؤالى ؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ردا على الروك بخصوص الملاحظة الهامشية فى الترجمة الفرنسية*



NEW_MAN قال:


> ننتقل الى النقطة الاخرى :
> 
> هل من الممكن ان تترجم لنا تفسير اليهود لقول الكتاب ( نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا ) ( تكوين 1: 26)
> 
> ...


 

Answer: Trinitarian Christians maintain that Genesis 1:26 and Genesis 11:7 are prooftexts of an alleged tri-unity god, but this claim is erroneous. The inference that "Let us make man in our image" (Genesis 1:26) refers to the plurality of God is refuted by the subsequent verse, which relates the creation of man to a singular God, "And God created man in His image" (Genesis 1:27). In this verse the Hebrew verb "created" appears in the singular form. If "let us make man" indicates a numerical plurality, it would be followed in the NEXT verse by, "And they created man in their image." Obviously, the plural form is used in the same way as in the divine appellation 'Elohim, to indicate the all-inclusiveness of God's attributes of authority and power, the plurality of majesty. It is customary for one in authority to speak of himself as if he were a plurality. Hence, Absalom said to Ahithophel, "Give your counsel what we shall do" (2 Samuel 16:20). The context shows that he was seeking advice for himself' yet he refers to himself as "we" (see also Ezra 4:16-19). 

الإجابة
المسيحيون المؤمنون بالتثليث يزعمون دائما أن التكوين 1:26 و 11:7 هى إثباتات لإله ثلاثى الأقانيم و لكن الزعم خاطئ
الزعم بأن لنخلق الإنسان على صورتنا دليل على تعدد الأقانيم مرفوض عن طريق العدد التالى و هو يرجع خلق الإنسان لإله فرد : و خلق الله الإنسان على صورته (التكوين 1 :27 )
فى تلك الآية يأتى الفعل خلق بصيغة المفرد
لو كانت لنخلق الإنسان تدل على جمع عددى كانت ستتبع فى الآية التالية ب (فخلقوا الإنسان على صورتهم )

تعليق من محب للمسيح
بمنتهى الحياد حتى الآن للمسيحي الحق أن يعترض فهو يؤمن بإله واحد ثلاثى الأقانيم و ليس بثلاث آلهة
و بالتالى فمجئ الفعل بصيغة المفرد مع الله عز و جل يطابق إيمان المسيحيين بإله واحد

نتابع الترجمة
من الواضح أن صيغة الجمع هنا تستخدم كما يستخدم لفظ الجلالة إلوهيم للدلالة على القوة و السلطة الإلهية المطلقة (جمع التفخيم )
من المعتاد لفرد له سلطة أن يتكلم عن نفسه كما لو كان جمعا
و بالتالى فأبشالوم قال لأخيتوفل "أعطوا مشورة ماذا نفعل ؟"
يتضح من السياق أنه كان يبحث عن النصيحة لنفسه و مع ذلك فهو يتكلم عن نفسه بالجمع
راجع أيضا عزرا 4 :16-19
تعليق من محب للمسيح
عزرا 4 هو ما نتكلم فيه من شهر تقريبا
فهمه اليهود أنه جمع التفخيم

There is another possible reason for the use of the plural on the part of God, and that is to manifest His humility. God addresses Himself to the angels and says to them, "Let us make man in our image." It is not that He invites their help, but as a matter of modesty and courtesy, God associates them with the creation of man. This teaches us that a great man should act humbly and consult with those lower than him. It is not unusual for God to refer to His heavenly court (angels) as "us," as we see in Isaiah 6:8, "And I heard the voice of the Lord, saying, 'Whom shall I send, and who will go for us?'" Although God often acts without assistance, He makes His intentions known to His servants. Thus, we find "Shall I conceal from Abraham that which I am doing" (Genesis 18:17); "He made known His ways to Moses, His doings to the children of Israel" (Psalms 103:7); "For the Lord God will do nothing without revealing His counsel to His servants the prophets" (Amos 3:7
الترجمة
و هناك سبب آخر محتمل لاستخدام الجمع من قبل الله تعالى و هو إظهار تواضعه
الله عز و جل يقدم نفسه للملائكة قائلا لنخلق الإنسان على صورتنا
ليس الأمر أنه يدعوهم لمساعدته و لكنها مسألة تواضع فالله عز و جل يربطهم بعملية خلق الإنسان
و هذا يعلمنا أن الإنسان العظيم يجب أن يتصرف بتواضع و يستشير من هم أقل منه
ليس من غير المعتاد بالنسبة لله أن يتكلم عن جمهوره السماوى بصيغة الجمع كما فى أشعياء 6:8 من أرسل ؟ من يذهب من أجلنا ؟
على الرغم من أن الله يعمل بغير مساعدة إلا أنه يجعل نواياه معلومة لعبيده
لذا نجد
*17* فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «أَأَكْتُمُ عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مَا أَنَا فَاعِلُهُ؟ 
تكوين 18
*7* أَطْلَعَ مُوسَى عَلَى طُرُقِهِ وَبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى أَفْعَالِهِ
المزامير 103
*7* إِنَّ السَّيِّدَ الرَّبَّ لاَ يُجْرِي أَمْراً مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ يُعْلِنَ سِرَّهُ لِعَبِيدِهِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ
عاموس 3

تعليق منى
و بالتالى طبقا للفهم اليهودى هناك تفسيران لتكلم الله عز وجل بصيغة الجمع
الأول
أنه جمع التفخيم
الثانى
أن الله تعالى يخاطب الملائكة لا لإشراكهم فى خلق الإنسان و لكن على سبيل التواضع


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ردا على الروك بخصوص الملاحظة الهامشية فى الترجمة الفرنسية*




محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الفاضل نيومان





محب للمسيح7 قال:


> كلامك السابق يثير دهشتى
> الروك قال إن الاقتباس الفرنسى يتحدث عن قواعد اللغة العبرية و ليس عن المعانى اللاهوتية
> و الملاحظة الهامشية تقول
> اللغة العبرية بها مفرد جماعى له قيمة الجمع لأن الأفعال فى العدد 26 جاءت بصيغة الجمع




اخي الفاضل 

نحن نقول اننا نوافق على ماجاء في الهامش كقاعدة لغوية للعبرية 
من الممكن ان يتكلم الفرد بصيغة الجماعة ، اذا كان يتكلم بالانابة او الاصالة عن الجماعة .

انت تقول ( هذا هو صيغة التفخيم ) !!!

هذا التقرير الذي تريد الوصول اليه ليس موجودا في الهامش الفرنسي ولكنه الخلاص التي تريد ان تنسبها .

الان ، من فينا فهم الكلام صحيحا ؟؟

هذا سوف نثبته بالرجوع الى المراجع اليهودية كما تفضلت لكي نعرف تفسيراتهم للكلام بالجمع هو هو صيغة ( تعدد ) ام صيغة ( تفخيم ) ؟؟؟

تفضل اذا وقم بترجمة المقال اليهودي كاملا ، وسوف نقوم بمناقشتك فيه وبالرد عليه بمقال يهودي ايضا يرد على كل جزئية في مقالك .

ملحوظة اهمس بها في اذنك :
لا تعوّل كثيرا على تفسيرات الحاخامات اليهود المعاصرين الذين يقومون بتفسير ( كلام الله بالجمع ) لانهم فعلوا ذلك خصيصا لكي يلتفوا حول الاعتراف بان ما جاء به يسوع المسيح صحيحا ، ولكن هناك تفسيرات يهودية ترجع الى قبل ميلاد المسيح ، تقول ان كلام الله بالجمع هو لان الله يتكلم بشخصيات ثلاثة في الله الواحد .

وهذا ما سوف اثبته لك بالمراجع اليهودية وبارقام الصحفات ، ولكني اعطيك الفرصة كاملة لكي تضع لنا ما تفهمه من المقال اليهودي .

مرة اخرى اذكرك ( الاقتباس المبتور تدليس ) واذا ترجمت جزء فقط من المقال سارجع مرة اخرى الى اظهار جزء فقط من كلام الرازي ، ولنرى المقارنة والمطابقة في طريقة الاقتباس هل تكون محقة او تدليس ؟؟

تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ردا على الروك بخصوص الملاحظة الهامشية فى الترجمة الفرنسية*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الزعم بأن لنخلق الإنسان على صورتنا دليل على تعدد الأقانيم مرفوض عن طريق العدد التالى و هو يرجع خلق الإنسان لإله فرد : و خلق الله الإنسان على صورته (التكوين 1 :27 )
> فى تلك الآية يأتى الفعل خلق بصيغة المفرد
> لو كانت لنخلق الإنسان تدل على جمع عددى كانت ستتبع فى الآية التالية ب (فخلقوا الإنسان على صورتهم )


 
كلام باطل لان إلوهيم هي صيغة جمع ، وبالتالي فان المتكلم الله الواحد (إلوهيم ) قد يتكلم بالوحدانية او بالجمع لان اسمه (إلوهيم ) والترجمة الحرفية لها ( إلهة ) وليس إله .





> من المعتاد لفرد له سلطة أن يتكلم عن نفسه كما لو كان جمعا
> و بالتالى فأبشالوم قال لأخيتوفل "أعطوا مشورة ماذا نفعل ؟"
> يتضح من السياق أنه كان يبحث عن النصيحة لنفسه و مع ذلك فهو يتكلم عن نفسه بالجمع


 
كلام ايضا مردود عليه لان ابشالوم قال لاخيتوفل ( اعطوا مشورة ماذا نفعل ) لانه كان يقصد نفسه ومشيريه في الحكم .

(15 وَأَمَّا أَبْشَالُومُ وَجَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ رِجَالُ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَأَتُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَأَخِيتُوفَلُ مَعَهُمْ. 
16 وَلَمَّا جَاءَ حُوشَايُ الأَرْكِيُّ صَاحِبُ دَاوُدَ إِلَى أَبْشَالُومَ، قَالَ: «لِيَحْيَ الْمَلِكُ! لِيَحْيَ الْمَلِكُ!» 
17 فَقَالَ أَبْشَالُومُ لِحُوشَايَ: «أَهَذَا مَعْرُوفُكَ مَعَ صَاحِبِكَ؟ لِمَاذَا لَمْ تَذْهَبْ مَعَ صَاحِبِكَ؟» 
18 فَقَالَ حُوشَايُ لأَبْشَالُومَ: «كَلاَّ، وَلَكِنِ الَّذِي اخْتَارَهُ الرَّبُّ وَهَذَا الشَّعْبُ وَكُلُّ رِجَالِ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلَهُ أَكُونُ وَمَعَهُ أُقِيمُ. 
19 وَثَانِياً: مَنْ أَخْدِمُ؟ أَلَيْسَ بَيْنَ يَدَيِ ابْنِهِ؟ كَمَا خَدَمْتُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ أَبِيكَ كَذَلِكَ أَكُونُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْكَ». 
20 وَقَالَ أَبْشَالُومُ لأَخِيتُوفَلَ: «أَعْطُوا مَشُورَةً مَاذَا نَفْعَلُ».)
(2 صموئيل 16: 15 - 20)

من الواضح ان ابشالوم كان يسأل اخيتوفل النصيحة له وللشعب معه ( ماذا نفعل ) .
والتخبط اليهودي في التفسير واضح ، اذ انه يفسر كلام الجمع مرة بالتفخيم ، ومرة اخرى بالله الذي يتكلم وسط ملائكته . وهذا سيأتي الرد عليه في حينه .
 



> راجع أيضا عزرا 4 :16-19
> تعليق من محب للمسيح
> عزرا 4 هو ما نتكلم فيه من شهر تقريبا
> فهمه اليهود أنه جمع التفخيم


 
لن اعقب على موضوع عزرا ، فالرد قدمناه ، وسوف نناقش هذه النقطة بمفردها عندما نتكلم عن موضوع عزرا مرة اخرى .





> و هناك سبب آخر محتمل لاستخدام الجمع من قبل الله تعالى و هو إظهار تواضعه
> الله عز و جل يقدم نفسه للملائكة قائلا لنخلق الإنسان على صورتنا
> ليس الأمر أنه يدعوهم لمساعدته و لكنها مسألة تواضع فالله عز و جل يربطهم بعملية خلق الإنسان




الكلام مردود عليه من النص في الكتاب المقدس نفسه 
فان إلوهيم  يتكلم بصيغة الجمع ويقول :

( وَقَالَ اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الارْضِ وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ». 
27 فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ. ذَكَرا وَانْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ.)
(تكوين 1: 26 - 27) 
والكلام واضح ولا يحتاج الى مزيد من الشرح والتفصيل 
إلوهيم يقول ( نعمل الانسان على صورتنا ) فهل هو صورة إلوهيم ام صورة الله وملائكته ؟؟
العدد التالي يجيب ( فخلق إلوهيم الانسان على صورته ، على صورة إلوهيم خلقه ) والتكرار يزيد المعنى تأكيدا ووضحا .
الله خلق الانسان على صورة ( إلوهيم ) وليس على صورته والملائكة .
اذا فالكلام بالجمع هنا هو صيغة الثالوث وليس صيغة الله والملائكة .




> ليس من غير المعتاد بالنسبة لله أن يتكلم عن جمهوره السماوى بصيغة الجمع كما فى أشعياء 6:8 من أرسل ؟ من يذهب من أجلنا ؟
> على الرغم من أن الله يعمل بغير مساعدة إلا أنه يجعل نواياه معلومة لعبيده


 
مرة اخرى فالمتكلم هنا إلوهيم ( صيغة جمع ) وبالتالي فهو يقول ( ارسل ) لانه ( واحد ) ويقول ( نرسل ) لانه يحتوي الثالوث ، والكلام لالوهيم وحده وليس وسط ملائكته ، فالمعني بارسال الرسل الى البشر هو (إلوهيم ) وحده وليس الملائكة معه 




> تعليق منى
> و بالتالى طبقا للفهم اليهودى هناك تفسيران لتكلم الله عز وجل بصيغة الجمع
> الأول
> أنه جمع التفخيم
> ...




التعليق على تعليقك ، ان الموقع اليهودي لم يستطع ان يعطي تعريفا واحدا لكلام الله بالجمع ، فذهب للتخبط مرة يقول ان الكلام بالجمع لانه وسط الملائكة ،ومرة اخرى يفسرها على انها للتفخيم ، في حين ان التفسيرات اليهودية القديمة لا تقول بأن اللغة العبرية بها جمع للتفخيم .

والرد اليهودي سأضعه في مداخلتي القادمة .


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ردا على الروك بخصوص الملاحظة الهامشية فى الترجمة الفرنسية*



new_man قال:


> اخي الفاضل
> 
> نحن نقول اننا نوافق على ماجاء في الهامش كقاعدة لغوية للعبرية
> من الممكن ان يتكلم الفرد بصيغة الجماعة ، اذا كان يتكلم بالانابة او الاصالة عن الجماعة .
> ...


 
الصديق الفاضل نيومان
الآن بفضل الله بدأنا نتفق و أصبح النقاش هادفا
أؤكد لك و للروك مرة أخرى أننى لم أقل أبدا أن الملحوظة الهامشية تقول أن الجمع للتفخيم
و لو كنت قلته سهوا فلو سمحت قم بتعديل مشاركتى التى قلت فيها هذا و سأكون شاكرا لك التعديل
أنا قلت أن الملحوظة تقول أن الفعل الجمع قد يأتى طبقا لقواعد اللغة العبرية مع المفرد
و الترجمة لم تحدد هل هو من قبيل جمع التفخيم أم هو من قبيل التحدث بالإنابة
لكن أنت فهمتها أنه من قبيل التحدث بالإنابة
سأسلم جدلا بصحة ما تقوله
بلا شك أن وضع المترجم لتلك الملحوظة الهامشية عند آية لنخلق الإنسان على صورتنا دليل على أنه فهم النص على أن الله يتكلم بالجمع بالإنابة عن الملائكة و هو تفسير من تفسيرين لدى اليهود
و أن المترجم المسيحي المؤمن بالتثليث لم يفهم العدد هنا على أنه دلالة على التثليث
فهل يا رجل أجد منك لحظة صدق نتفق فيها على الكلام السابق ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اليك هذا المقال كتبه يهود يستشهدون بكلام الكتاب المقدس في لغته العبرية الاصيلة ، ويستشهدون بكلام حاخامات يهود كتبوا قبل مجيء المسيح ، وفسروا ان كلام الله بالجمع هو ( شخصيات الله الثلاث تتكلم ) وبدون ان يدرون انهم يتكلمون بصيغة مسيحية ، او ان ما قالوه يتطابق مع اعلان المسيح عن الله ( الاب والابن والروح القدس )  ويردون على كل ما قاله الموقع اليهود الذي اتيت انت به .

فهل نترجم نحن ام تترجم انت ؟؟؟؟؟

http://www.jewsforjesus.org/publications/issues/1_8/jewish



In a recent question-and-answer article, Rabbi Stanley Greenberg of Temple Sinai in Philadelphia wrote: 
"Christians are, of course, entitled to believe in a trinitarian conception of God, but their effort to base this conception on the Hebrew Bible must fly in the face of the overwhelming testimony of that Bible. Hebrew ******ures are clear and unequivocal on the oneness of God . . . The Hebrew Bible affirms the one God with unmistakable clarity. Monotheism, an uncompromising belief in one God, is the hallmark of the Hebrew Bible, the unwavering affirmation of Judaism and the unshakable faith of the Jew." 
Whether Christians are accused of being polytheists or tritheists or whether it is admitted that the Christian concept of the Tri-unity is a form of monotheism, one element always appears: one cannot believe in the Trinity and be Jewish. Even if what Christians believe is monotheistic, it still does not seem to be monotheistic enough to qualify as true Jewishness. Rabbi Greenberg's article tends to reflect that thinking. 
He went on to say, "…under no circumstances can a concept of a plurality of the Godhead or a trinity of the Godhead ever be based upon the Hebrew Bible." It is perhaps best then to begin with the very source of Jewish theology and the only means of testing it: the Hebrew ******ures. Since so much relies on Hebrew language usage, then to the Hebrew we should turn. 

*1. God Is A Plurality* 
*The Name Elohim* 
It is generally agreed that *Elohim* is a plural noun having the masculine plural ending "im." The very word Elohim used of the true God in Genesis 1:1, "In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth," is also used in Exodus 20:3, "You shall have no other gods (Elohim) before Me," and in Deuteronomy 13:2, "…Iet us go after other gods (Elohim)…" While the use of the plural Elohim does not prove a Tri-unity, it certainly opens the door to a doctrine of plurality in the Godhead since it is the word that is used of the one true God as well as for the many false gods. 
*Plural Verbs used with Elohim* 
Virtually all Hebrew scholars do recognize that the word Elohim, as it stands by itself, is a plural noun. Nevertheless, they wish to deny that it allows for any plurality in the Godhead whatsoever. Their line of reasoning usually goes like this: When "Elohim" is used of the true God, it is followed by a singular verb; when it is used of false gods, it is followed by the plural verb. Rabbi Greenberg states it as follows: 
"But, in fact, the verb used in the opening verse of Genesis is 'bara' which means 'he created'—singular. One need not be too profound a student of Hebrew to understand that the opening verse of Genesis clearly speaks of a singular God." 
The point made, of course, is generally true because the Bible does teach that God is only one God and, therefore, the general pattern is to have the plural noun followed by the singular verb when it speaks of the one true God. However, there are places where the word is used of the true God and yet it is followed by a plural verb: ​
_Genesis 20:13_: "And it came to pass, when God (Elohim) caused me to wander [literally: They caused me to wander] from my father's house… 
_Genesis 35:7_: "…because there God (Elohim) appeared unto him…" [Literally: They appeared unto him.] 
_2 Samuel 7:23_: "…God (Elohim) went…" [Literally: They went.] 
_Psalm 58:12_: "Surely He is God (Elohim) who judges…[Literally: They judge.] ​*The Name Eloah* 
If the plural form Elohim was the only form available for a reference to God, then conceivably the argument might be made that the writers of the Hebrew ******ures had no other alternative but to use the word Elohim for both the one true God and the many false gods. However, the singular form for Elohim (Eloah) exists and is used in such passages as Deuteronomy 32:15-17 and Habakkuk 3:3. This singular form could have easily been used consistently. Yet it is only used 250 times, while the plural form is used 2,500 times. The far greater use of the plural form again turns the argument in favor of plurality in the Godhead rather than against it. 
*Plural Pronouns* 
Another case in point regarding Hebrew grammar is that often when God speaks of himself, he clearly uses the plural pronoun: ​
_Genesis 1:26_: Then God (Elohim) said,"Let Us make man in Our image, according to Our likeness.…"​He could hardly have made reference to angels since man was created in the image of God and not of angels. The Midrash Rabbah on Genesis recognizes the strength of this passage end comments as follows: ​"Rabbi Samuel Bar Hanman in the name of Rabbi Jonathan said, that at the time when Moses wrote the Torah, writing a portion of it daily, when he came to this verse which says, "And Elohim said, let us make man in our image after our likeness," Moses said, "Master of the universe, why do you give herewith an excuse to the sectarians (who believe in the Tri-unity of God)." God answered Moses, "You write and whoever wants to err, let him err."1​It is obvious that the Midrash Rabbah is trying to simply get around the problem and fails to answer adequately why God refers to Himself in the plural. 
The use of the plural pronoun can also be seen in: ​
_Genesis 3:22_: Then the LORD God (YHVH Elohim) said, "Behold, the man has become like one of Us…" 
_Genesis 11:7_: "Come, let Us go down, and there confuse their language…" 
_Isaiah 6:8_: Also I heard the voice of the Lord, saying, "Whom shall I send, and who will go for Us?" ​This last passage would appear contradictory with the singular "I" and the plural "us" except as viewed as a plurality (us) in a unity (I). 
*Plural De******ions of God* 
One point that also comes out of Hebrew is the fact that often nouns and adjectives used in speaking of God are plural. Some examples are as follows: ​_Ecclesiastes 12:1_: "Remember now you creator…" [Literally: creators.] 
_Psalm 149:2_: "Let Israel rejoice in their Maker." [Literally: makers.] 
_Joshua 24:19_: "…holy God…" [Literally: holy Gods.] 
_Isaiah 54:5_: "For your Maker is your husband…" [Literally: makers, husbands.] ​Everything we have said so far rests firmly on the Hebrew language of the ******ures. If we are to base our theology on the ******ures alone, we have to say that on the one hand they affirm God's unity, while at the same time they tend towards the concept of a compound unity allowing for a plurality in the Godhead. 
*The Shema* ​
_Deuteronomy 6:4_: Hear, O Israel: The LORD our God, the LORD is one!​
Deuteronomy 6:4, known as the *Shema*, has always been Israel's great confession. It is this verse more than any other that is used to affirm the fact that God is one and is often used to contradict the concept of plurality in the Godhead. But is it a valid use of this verse? 
On one hand, it should be noted that the very words "our God" are in the plural in the Hebrew text and literally mean "our Gods." However, the main argument lies in the word "one," which is a Hebrew word, *echad*. A glance through the Hebrew text where the word is used elsewhere can quickly show that the word echad does not mean an absolute "one" but a compound "one." For instance, in Genesis 1:5, the combination of evening and morning comprise one (echad) day. In Genesis 2:24, a man and a woman come together in marriage and the two "shall become one (echad) flesh." In Ezra 2:64, we are told that the whole assembly was as one (echad), though of course, it was composed of numerous people. Ezekiel 37:17 provides a rather striking example where two sticks are combined to become one (echad). The use of the word echad in ******ure shows it to be a compound and not an absolute unity. ​
There is a Hebrew word that does mean an absolute unity and that is *yachid*, which is found in many ******ure passages,2 the emphasis being on the meaning of "only." If Moses intended to teach God's absolute oneness as over against a compound unity, this would have been a far more appropriate word. In fact, Maimonides noted the strength of "yachid" and chose to use that word in his "Thirteen Articles of Faith" in place of echad. However, Deuteronomy 6:4 (the Shema) does not use "yachid" in reference to God. *II. God Is At Least Two* 
*Elohim and YHVH Applied to Two Personalities* 
As if to even make the case for plurality stronger, there are situations in the Hebrew ******ures where the term Elohim is applied to two personalities in the same verse. One example is Psalm 45:7-8: ​"Your throne, O God, is forever and ever;
A scepter of righteousness is the scepter of Your kingdom.
You love righteousness and hate wickedness;
Therefore God, Your God, has anointed You
With the oil of gladness more than Your companions."​It should be noted that the first Elohim is being addressed and the second Elohim is the God of the first Elohim. And so God's God has anointed Him with the oil of gladness. 
A second example is Hosea 1:7: ​"Yet I will have mercy on the house of Judah, will save them by the LORD their God, and will not save them by bow, nor by sword or battle, by horses or horsemen."​The speaker is Elohim who says He will have mercy on the house of Judah and will save them by the instrumentality of YHVH, their Elohim. So Elohim number one will save Israel by means of Elohim number two. 
Not only is Elohim applied to two personalities in the same verse, but so is the very name of God. One example is Genesis 19:24 which reads: ​"Then the LORD rained brimstone and fire on Sodom and Gomorrah, from the LORD out of the heavens."​Clearly we have YHVH number one raining fire and brimstone from a second YHVH who is in heaven, the first one being on earth. 
A second example is Zechariah 2:8-9: ​For thus says the LORD of Hosts: "He sent Me after glory, to the nations which plunder you; for he that touches you touches the apple of His eye. For surely I will shake My hand against them, and they shall become spoil for their servants. Then you will know that the LORD of hosts has sent Me."​Again, we have one YHVH sending another YHVH to perform a specific task. ​
The author of the Zohar sensed plurality in the Tetragrammaton3 and wrote: "Come and see the mystery of the word YHVH: there are three steps, each existing by itself: nevertheless they are One, and so united that one cannot be separated from the other. The Ancient Holy One is revealed with three heads, which are united into one, and that head is three exalted. The Ancient One is de***ibed as being three: because the other lights emanating from him are included in the three. But how can three names be one? Are they really one because we call them one? How three can be one can only be known through the revelation of the Holy Spirit."4​​*III. God Is Three* 
*How Many Persons Are There?* 
If the Hebrew ******ures truly do point to plurality, the question arises, how many personalities in the Godhead exist? We have already seen the names of God applied to at least two different personalities. Going through the Hebrew ******ures, we find that, in fact, three and only three distinct personalities are ever considered divine. 
1. First, there are the numerous times when there is a reference to the Lord YHVH. This usage is so frequent that there is no need to devote space to it. ​
2. A second personality is referred to as the Angel of YHVH. This individual is always considered distinct from all other angels and is unique. In almost every passage where He is found He is referred to as both the Angel of YHVH and YHVH Himself. For instance, in Genesis 16:7 He is referred to as the Angel of YHVH, but then in 16:13 as YHVH Himself. In Genesis 22:11 He is the Angel of YHVH, but God Himself in 22:12. Other examples could be given.5 A very interesting passage is Exodus 23:20-23 where this angel has the power to pardon sin because God's own name YHVH is in him, and, therefore, he is to be obeyed without question. This can hardly be said of any ordinary angel. But the very fact that God's own name is in this angel shows His divine status. 3. A third major personality that comes through is the Spirit of God, often referred to as simply the *Ruach Ha-kodesh*. There are a good number of references to the Spirit of God among which are Genesis 1:2, 6:3; Job 33:4; Psalm 51:11; Psalm 139:7; Isaiah 11:2, etc. The Holy Spirit cannot be a mere emanation because He contains all the characteristics of personality (intellect, emotion and will) and is considered divine. 
So then, from various sections of the Hebrew ******ures there is a clear showing that three personalities are referred to as divine and as being God: the Lord YHVH, the Angel of YHVH and the Spirit of God. 
*The Three Personalities in the Same Passage* 
Nor have the Hebrew ******ures neglected to put all three personalities of the Godhead together in one passage. Two examples are Isaiah 48:12-16 and 63:7-14. 
Because of the significance of the first passage, it will be quoted: ​"Listen to Me, O Jacob, and Israel, My called: I am He, I am the First, I am also the Last. Indeed My hand also has laid the foundation of the earth, and My right hand has stretched out the heavens; when I call to them, they stand up together. All of you, assemble yourselves, and hear! Who among them has declared these things? The LORD has loved him; he shall do His pleasure on Babylon, and His arm shall be against the Chaldeans. I, even I, have spoken; yes, I have called him, I have brought him, and his way will prosper. Come near to Me, hear this: I have not spoken in secret from the beginning; from the time that it was, I was there. And now the Lord GOD and His Spirit have sent me."​It should be noted that the speaker refers to himself as the one who is responsible for the creation of the heavens and the earth. It is clear that he cannot be speaking of anyone other than God. But then in verse 16, the speaker refers to himself using the pronouns of I and me and then distinguishes himself from two other personalities. He distinguishes himself from the Lord YHVH and then from the Spirit of God. Here is the Tri-unity as clearly defined as the Hebrew ******ures make it. 
In the second passage, there is a reflection back to the time of the Exodus where all three personalities were present and active. The Lord YHVH is referred to in verse 7, the Angel of YHVH in verse 9 and the Spirit of God in verses 10, 11 and 14. While often throughout the Hebrew ******ures God refers to Himself as being the one solely responsible for Israel's redemption from Egypt, in this passage three personalities are given credit for it. Yet, no contradiction is seen since all three comprise the unity of the one Godhead. 
*Conclusion* 
The teaching of the Hebrew ******ures, then, is that there is a plurality of the Godhead. The first person is consistently called YHVH while the second person is given the names of YHVH, the Angel of YHVH and the Servant of YHVH. Consistently and without fail, the second person is sent by the first person. The third person is referred to as the Spirit of YHVH or the Spirit of God or the Holy Spirit. He, too, is sent by the first person but is continually related to the ministry of the second person. 
If the concept of the Tri-unity in the Godhead is not Jewish according to modern rabbis, then neither are the Hebrew ******ures. Jewish Christians cannot be accused of having slipped into paganism when they hold to the fact that Jesus is the divine Son of God. He is the same one of whom Moses wrote when he said: ​"Behold, I send an Angel before you, to keep you in the way, and to bring you into the place which I have prepared. Beware of Him and obey His voice; do not provoke Him, for He will not pardon your transgressions; for My name is in Him. But if you indeed obey His voice and do all that I speak, then I will be an enemy to your enemies and an adversary to your adversaries. For My Angel will go before you and bring you in to the Amorites and the Hittites and the Perizzites and the Canaanites and the Hivites and the Jebusites; and I will cut them off."
—Exodus 23:20-23​*New Testament Light* 
In keeping with the teachings of the Hebrew ******ures, the New Testament clearly recognizes that there are three persons in the Godhead, although it becomes quite a bit more specific. The first person is called the Father while the second person is called the Son. The New Testament answers the question of Proverbs 30:4: "…What is His name, and what is his Son's name, if you know?" His son's name is Y'shua (Jesus). In accordance with the Hebrew ******ures, he is sent by God to be the Messiah, but this time as a man instead of as an angel. Furthermore, He is sent for a specific purpose: to die for our sins. In essence, what happened is that God became a man (not that man became God) in order to accomplish the work of atonement. 
The New Testament calls the third person of the Godhead the Holy Spirit. Throughout the New Testament he is related to the work of the second person, in keeping with the teaching of the Hebrew ******ures. We see, then, that there is a continuous body of teaching in both the Old and New Testaments relating to the Tri-unity of God. 

*Footnotes* 

1Midrash Rabbah on Genesis 1:26, New York: NOP Press, N.D. 
2Genesis 22:2,12; Judges 11:34; Psalm 22:21; 25:16; Proverbs 4:3; Jeremiah 6:26; Amos 8:10; Zechariah 12:10 
3"Personal Name of God of Israel," written in Hebrew Bible with the four consonants YHWH. Pronunciation of name has been avoided since at least 3rd c. B.C.E.; initial substitute was "Adonai" ("the Lord"), itself later replaced by "ha-Shem" ("the Name"). The name Jehovah is a hybrid misreading of the original Hebrew letters with the vowels of "Adonai."—_Encyclopedic Dictionary of Judaica_, p. 593 
4Zohar, vol. III, 288, vol. II, 43, Hebrew editions. See also Soncino Press edition, vol. III, 134. 
5In Genesis 31 he is the Angel of God in verse 11, but then he is the God of Bethel in verse 13. In Exodus 3 he is the Angel of YHVH in verse 2 and he is both YHVH and God in verse 4. In Judges 6 he is the Angel of YHVH in verses 11, 12, 20, and 21 but is YHVH himself in verses 14, 16, 22 and 23. Then in Judges 13:3 and 21 he is the Angel of YHVH but is referred to as God himself in verse 22. ​


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ردا على الروك بخصوص الملاحظة الهامشية فى الترجمة الفرنسية*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> بلا شك أن وضع المترجم لتلك الملحوظة الهامشية عند آية لنخلق الإنسان على صورتنا دليل على أنه فهم النص على أن الله يتكلم بالجمع بالإنابة عن الملائكة و هو تفسير من تفسيرين لدى اليهود
> و أن المترجم المسيحي المؤمن بالتثليث لم يفهم العدد هنا على أنه دلالة على التثليث
> فهل يا رجل أجد منك لحظة صدق نتفق فيها على الكلام السابق ؟




لازلنا مختلفين يا عزيزي 

اتفقنا ان كلام الهامش وضع قاعدة لغوية وليس قاعدة لاهوتيه لتفسير نص التكوين ، فارجو الانتباه مرة اخرى .

نحن لم نتفق ان كلام الله بالجمع هو كلامه وسط الملائكة ، بل على العكس نرد على هذا الكلام ونقول انه خطأ وتوضيحنا السابق كاف ولا داعي للتكرار .

ولكن ما يقوله الكاتب في الهامش هو قاعدة عن اللغة وليس قاعدة للتفسير اللاهوتي .

كلام المفرد بالجمع جائز ، اذا كان يتكلم وسط مجموعة ، ارجع مرة اخرى الى النص الفرنسي ، ستجد انك لم تقم بترجمة التعليق كله ( كعادتك في الاقتباس المبتور ) هل نسمي هذا تدليسا ام سهوا ؟؟


----------



## newman_with_jesus (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*اخي ابن الملك 
سلام لك ونعمة من اله السلام 
صدقني لقد استفدت كثيرا من تعقيبك واشكر لك هدوئك 
وليجازيك الرب حسب عملك​*


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ردا على الروك بخصوص الملاحظة الهامشية فى الترجمة الفرنسية*



new_man قال:


> لازلنا مختلفين يا عزيزي
> 
> اتفقنا ان كلام الهامش وضع قاعدة لغوية وليس قاعدة لاهوتيه لتفسير نص التكوين ، فارجو الانتباه مرة اخرى .
> 
> ...


 

الفاضل نيومان
الكلمات التى لم أترجمها ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع
أسألك سؤال مباشر
هل المترجم يضع القاعدة اللغوية فى الهامش لمجرد تعريفنا بالقاعدة اللغوية؟أم لأنه يرى أن القاعدة تنطبق على تكلم الله بالجمع ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

تعليق اشرافي 
الاخ الفاضل : محب للمسيح 
تم حجب مداخلتك الاخيرة لاحتوائها على تدليس وكذب متعمد .

احذرك ان تضع كلاما على لساني وتنسبه لي . 
اذا اردت ان تنسب لي كلاما ضعه اقتباسا وقم بالتعليق عليه ، اما ان تضع كلاما على لساني فهذا لن اسمح به مطلقا .

تفضل وضع مشاركتك باسلوب اكثر مصداقية .


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ردا على الروك بخصوص الملاحظة الهامشية فى الترجمة الفرنسية*



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الفاضل نيومان
> الكلمات التى لم أترجمها ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع
> أسألك سؤال مباشر
> هل المترجم يضع القاعدة اللغوية فى الهامش لمجرد تعريفنا بالقاعدة اللغوية؟أم لأنه يرى أن القاعدة تنطبق على تكلم الله بالجمع ؟


 
يا عزيزي ، الكلمات التي لم تترجمها لها علاقة مباشرة بالموضوع 
فهي تتكلم عن سفر التكوين 1: 26 ، والسطر الثاني الذي لم تترجمه ( ولست ادري عامدا او سهوا ) يشرح ما يريد ان يقوله في الهامش اجمالا ) 

واذا تكرمت ضع الاقتباس الفرنسي كاملا ( السطرين او التعقيبين في الهامش والمرتبطين معا ارتباطا وثيقا ) .

ليس عيبا ان تقول انه سهو ، اما ان تصر على انك كنت تعرف ان الجملتين تتكلمان عن نفس الموضوع وان آثرت اقبتاس واحدة فقط وترجمتها ، فهذا يدخل في باب عدم الامانة للنقل والترجمة .


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن اذا سمحت ان تضع كلامي في شكل الاقتباسات 

انا حتى الان لم افهم ما هو كلامي وما هو كلامك 

تفضل واعد المداخلة بشكل مفهوم اكثر 

لا تكتبت في ردك ( انت تقول ) ضع ما اقوله اقتباسا ، وقم بالرد عليه


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> اليك هذا المقال كتبه يهود يستشهدون بكلام الكتاب المقدس في لغته العبرية الاصيلة ، ويستشهدون بكلام حاخامات يهود كتبوا قبل مجيء المسيح ، وفسروا ان كلام الله بالجمع هو ( شخصيات الله الثلاث تتكلم ) وبدون ان يدرون انهم يتكلمون بصيغة مسيحية ، او ان ما قالوه يتطابق مع اعلان المسيح عن الله ( الاب والابن والروح القدس ) ويردون على كل ما قاله الموقع اليهود الذي اتيت انت به .
> 
> فهل نترجم نحن ام تترجم انت ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
الكاتب هو Arnold Fruchtenbaum
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arnold_Fruchtenbaum

و طبقا لويكبيديا ولد لأب يهودى فى روسيا و اعتنق المسيحية و عمره 13 سنة
و بالتالى فلا يمكن التسليم بأن كلامه صادر عن يهودي 
فقد ترك اليهودية
و إلا اعتبرنا كل كلام عن المسيحية صادر من مسيحى اعتنق الإسلام هو كلام عن المسيحية

و قد قلت أنه أتى بكلام لحاخامات يقولون أن التكلم بالجمع يدل على أن الله ثلاثى الأقانيم
و تأدبا لن أتهمك بالتدليس و عدم الأمانة كما تكثر من اتهامى
بل أحسن الظن بك كما علمنا ديننا
و أقول لعلك قرأت على عجلة أو لم تركز فحسب

تفضل بالترجمة و من الممكن أن نناقش المقال نقطة نقطة لو شئت
و من الممكن أن نناقش كلامه عن التكلم بالجمع فحسب و إلوهيم كما تشاء
و بلا شك أن أراء الكاتب مخالفة لما عليه اليهود و أن اليهود يفندون مثل تلك الأقاويل


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> ممكن اذا سمحت ان تضع كلامي في شكل الاقتباسات
> 
> انا حتى الان لم افهم ما هو كلامي وما هو كلامك
> 
> ...


 
ممكن  ترسلها لى على الخاص لأعيد صياغتها
مش معقول أكتب نفس المشاركة 3 مرات


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

سيتم الرد على المشاركات 382 و 385 فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله
علما بأن معدل دخولى للمنتدى سيقل فى الفترة القادمة بسبب المشاغل و سأدخل مرة أو مرتين أسبوعيا و لو دخلت بصورة شبه يومية فسأدخل لفترات قليلة إن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 ديسمبر 2009)

يا اخ محب للمسيح 

يبدو ان لديك قدرة ضعيفة على التركيز في نقطة واحدة ، فقبل ان ننتقل الى المقال اليهودي والرد عليه ، طلبت منك ان تضع لنا قصا ولصقا كلام الهامش من الاقتباس الفرنسي لنثبت امام الجميع طريقتك في الاقتباس .

اكرر طلبي 

يا عزيزي ، الكلمات التي لم تترجمها لها علاقة مباشرة بالموضوع 
فهي تتكلم عن سفر التكوين 1: 26 ، والسطر الثاني الذي لم تترجمه ( ولست ادري عامدا او سهوا ) يشرح ما يريد ان يقوله في الهامش اجمالا ) 

واذا تكرمت ضع الاقتباس الفرنسي كاملا ( السطرين او التعقيبين في الهامش والمرتبطين معا ارتباطا وثيقا ) .

ليس عيبا ان تقول انه سهو ، اما ان تصر على انك كنت تعرف ان الجملتين تتكلمان عن نفس الموضوع وان آثرت اقبتاس واحدة فقط وترجمتها ، فهذا يدخل في باب عدم الامانة للنقل والترجمة .


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الكاتب هو arnold fruchtenbaum
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/arnold_fruchtenbaum
> 
> و طبقا لويكبيديا


 
لن ارد على اي مداخلة تكتبها ، واحتراما لتعبك لن احذف مداخلتك التي تتناول مقال الرد اليهودي، ولكن عدم الرد عليها سببه الوحيد هو التركيز في نقطة حتى ننتهي منها .

والنقطة التي نتكلم فيها الان ، اقتباسك الهامش الفرنسي المبتور ، والذي اخذت منه جملة واحدة وتركت الاخرى .

ارجو ان تضع الاقتباس من الهامش الفرنسي والذي يتكلم عن سفر التكوين 1: 26 ، ونرى جميعا ، هل كنت امينا في نقل فكر الكاتب بما جاء في الهامش ، وهل ما حدث سهوا ام عمدا ؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 ديسمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> يا عزيزي ، الكلمات التي لم تترجمها لها علاقة مباشرة بالموضوع
> فهي تتكلم عن سفر التكوين 1: 26 ، والسطر الثاني الذي لم تترجمه ( ولست ادري عامدا او سهوا ) يشرح ما يريد ان يقوله في الهامش اجمالا )
> 
> واذا تكرمت ضع الاقتباس الفرنسي كاملا ( السطرين او التعقيبين في الهامش والمرتبطين معا ارتباطا وثيقا ) .
> ...


 

حسنا ، نضع نحن للاخ الفاضل الاقتباس للهامش الفرنسي كاملا .

http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Genèse+1&version=BDS


Genèse 1:26 L'hébreu a un singulier collectif qui a valeur de pluriel, puisque les verbes du v. 26 qui suivent sont au pluriel.​
Genèse 1:26 D'autres comprennent:_ à notre image._ Voir 5.1-12; 9.6; 1 Co 11.7.​
اولا : الاخ الفاضل نقل الجملة الاولى فقط ولم ينقل الجملة الثانية ، مع انه من الواضح ان كلتا الجملتين هما هامش لسفر التكوين 1: 26 ، فكيف تقول ان الجملة التي تركتها ليس لها علاقة بالموضوع ؟؟


ثانيا : قلنا ان ترجمة السطر الاول لايقول ان الجمع للتفخيم ، ولكنه يقول ببساطة لغويا ، فان اللغة العبرية يمكن للمفرد ان يتكلم بصيغة الجمع . فلماذا يا ترى اضفت من عندك ان هذا معناه كذا وكذا ؟؟؟؟


ثالثا : ماهي الاقتباسات التي وضعها الكاتب في الجملة الثانية ، ولماذا تجاهل الاخ الفاضل وضعها ؟؟
تعالوا لنرى :


الكاتب يشير الى قول إلوهيم ( على صورتنا ) في سفر التكوين 1: 26 ويقرنها بما جاء في التكوين 1: 1 - 12 ، و في التكوين 6: 9 (لان الله - إلوهيم - على صورته عمل الانسان.) وايضا 1 كورنثوس 11: 7 ( فان الرجل لا ينبغي ان يغطي راسه لكونه صورة الله ومجده.)

الخلاصة : الهامش فقط يريد القول ان إلوهيم بالرغم من انه لفظ جمع الا انه يتكلم بالمفرد وبالجمع بحسب اللغة العبرية ، ووضع الشواهد على ذلك ، هذه هي الملحوظة التي كتبها الهامش فقط .

الاخ الفاضل ، يريد ان يفسرها لنا كما يحلو له ، ويريد ان يستشهد بها ان الكاتب يقول ( بالجمع بالتفخيم ) .


ماذا نسمي هذا يا اخي العزيز ؟؟؟


انتظر ردك على هذه النقطة ،قبل الانتقال الى المقال اليهودي، فالحديث فيه سيطول .


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> حسنا ، نضع نحن للاخ الفاضل الاقتباس للهامش الفرنسي كاملا .
> 
> http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=genèse+1&version=bds
> 
> ...


 

الصديق الفاضل نيومان
لوسمحت هل من الممكن أن نحافظعلى الحوار هادئا بعيدا عن الاتهامات بضعف التركيز أو عدم الأمانة و التدليس و التزوير ؟
انظر كم مرة اتهمتنى أنت بعدم الأمانة بدون مبررات واضحة 
و قارن بأننى حتى الآن لم أتهمك أبدا بالتدليس و عدم الأمانة
و حتى حينما أهم باتهامك أتراجع و أقول لعلك قرأت على عجالة
انظر إلى أسلوب الروك معى
و لكن لا أقول إلا سامحكم الله فأنا أحاول ألا أغضب لنفسي و لكن أرجو أن نبتعد عن لهجة الاتهام فى الحوار
سامحك الله فأنت تتهمنى بعدم الأمانة لأن الهامش به ملاحظتان عن الجملة 26 فترجمت أحدهما و تركت الأخرى
فأنا ترجمت الملاحظة التى تتحدث عن الفعل لنخلق و التى أشارت إلى أن اللغة العبرية قواعدها تسمح باستخدام الفعل الجمع مع المفرد
و الملاحظة التى تركتها تشير إلى المواضع الأخرى فى الكتاب المقدس التى تنص على أن الإنسان على صورة الله تعالى
ما علاقة تلك الملاحظة من قريب أو بعيد بموضوع تكلم الله بصيغة الجمع ؟
و الغريب أن تتهمنى بعدم الأمانة و التدليس لأنى لم أترجمها
فلا أقول إلا سامحك الله و جمعنا على الحق و الهداية و جعلنا جميعا كما يحب و يرضى
لكن لا أخفى عليك أنى بدأت أشعر بالاستياء
فأرجو أن نترك الاتهامات و نناقش الموضوع بموضوعية
عزيزى بلا شك أن لحظة صدق واحدة تكفيك لتعلم أن المفسر حينما يضع ملاحظة هامشية لآية لنخلق الإنسان على صورتنا تفيد أن الأفعال الجمع فى اللغة العبرية قد تأتى مع المفرد
فهو يقصد أن الفعل الجمع لنخلق جاء مع الفاعل المفرد و هو الله جل جلاله طبقا لتلك القاعدة اللغوية فى العبرية و ليس أن مجئ الفعل الجمع مع الله تعالى دلالة على تعدد الأقانيم كما تحاولون أن تثبتوا
فإن كنت لن تقتنع فلا داعى للجدال أكثر فى تلك النقطة و إضاعة الوقت 
و لكن أى شخص يقرأ الموضوع بالحياد و طلبا للحق سيقتنع
و لننتقل للنقطة التالية على بركة الله


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن قبل مناقشة مقالة أرنولد لوسمحت تترك لى الفرصة لمناقشة ما نقلته عن اليهود من قبل لأنك قلت أنه يدل على أن الله يتكلم نيابة عن الملائكة و ليس بجمع التفخيم ؟
فانتظرنى فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله كما أن هناك مشاركة لك لم أرد عليها بعد أريد أن أرد عليها
و شكرا لتعاونك


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل 

دعك من لعب دور المسكين وانك الهاديء ونحن القساة ، ولا تنس انك تهاجم عقيدتنا بصورة غير منطقية ولا تحتكم الى دليل حتى الان ، وقد كنا كلنا كرماء ومتسامحين معك الى اقصى حد ، ولكن طلبنا منك في كل مرة ان تأتي بالدليل وتأتي بكلام عام لا يدل على شيء ثم تفسره انت لصالحك 

فكن منطقيا عادلا ، وستجد الجميع يحترمك ويتعامل معك بما يليق ، اما التشويه المتعمد الذي تفعله للاقتباسات فهو متكرر للاسف ، وسوف يأتي هذا في التشوية الذي فعلته لترجمة التعريف من اليوكوبيديا لاسم كاتب المقال اليهودي وصفته .



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> لنخلق الإنسان على صورتنا تفيد أن الأفعال الجمع فى اللغة العبرية قد تأتى مع المفرد
> فهو يقصد أن الفعل الجمع لنخلق جاء مع الفاعل المفرد و هو الله جل جلاله طبقا لتلك القاعدة اللغوية فى العبرية و ليس أن مجئ الفعل الجمع مع الله تعالى دلالة على تعدد الأقانيم كما تحاولون أن تثبتوا


 

الان انظر الى كلامك وقل لي ، اذا لم يكن هذا تشويه ، فاسمح لي بان اسميه جهل ، وهذا ليس اهانك لك .

اولا : الجملتين كانتا تتكلمان عن نفس الشيء ، فالاولى جاءت بقاعدة لغوية عبرية ، والثانية شرحتها بطريقة تناقض شرحك انت 
فلماذا حجبت الثانية ؟؟
هل لكي تتفرد بشرحك غير المتوافق معها ، ام سهوا ونسيانا 
لاحظ انني كتبت لك اكثر من مرة ، اذا كان نسيانا وقلت ذلك فلا عيب ، ولكنك لم تقل اي شيء ، فماذا تريدني ان افهم ؟؟
انك نسيت ، او انك عامد متعمد ؟؟

ثانيا : هل اسم ( الوهيم ) مفرد في العبرية ؟؟ 
وهل الافعال التي جاءت في العبرية التي تلحق اسم (الوهيم ) جاءت بالافراد او بالجمع ؟؟

الان اذا كنت تريد ان تترجم لنا وتشرح لنا عقيدتنا وانت غير فاهم لها ، وتشوه عقيدتنا بصورة مستمرة ، فكل ما نطلبه منك ، اما ان تتكلم بمصداقية وعقلانية وتسأل فيما لا تعرفه ، ولكن لا تلعب دور المعلم لنا وانت غير اهل ولا كفء لذلك ، وهذا ليس اتهام ، ولكنه واضح من تعليقاتك واقتباساتك .


واخيرا ، اطلب منك كما اطلب كل مرة ، ان تركز في نقطة واحدة حتى نصل فيها الى نتيجة ، ففي كل مرة نقترب من وصول الى نتيجة في نقطة اراك تتركها وتقفز الى غيرها ، ثم تعود اليها ، ولن ننتهيى ،واذا استمر الحال هكذا ، فساضطر آسفا الى انها الحوار معك واغلاق الموضوع.


----------



## newman_with_jesus (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*الرب يديك نعمة في عين محاوريك يا نيومان *


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضل
> 
> دعك من لعب دور المسكين وانك الهاديء ونحن القساة ، ولا تنس انك تهاجم عقيدتنا بصورة غير منطقية ولا تحتكم الى دليل حتى الان ، وقد كنا كلنا كرماء ومتسامحين معك الى اقصى حد ، ولكن طلبنا منك في كل مرة ان تأتي بالدليل وتأتي بكلام عام لا يدل على شيء ثم تفسره انت لصالحك
> 
> ...


 
لا تعليق سوى أن انفعالك دليل على ضعف الحجة
و لن أرد أصلا على كل تلك المهاترات و لن أتدنى بمستواي فى الحوار
فقط بالحجة سنكشف من منا الصادق و من منا يكتم الحق


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> الاخ الفاضل
> 
> 
> 
> ...





عزيزي
ألم تلغى مداخلتى بالتعليق الفرنسي فى البداية و قلت أنكم لا تجيدون الفرنسية ؟
فإن كنت لا تجيد الفرنسية ألا ترى أن قواعد المصداقية و النزاهة تقتضى أن تترك الحوار فى تلك النقطة للروك و تحاورنى أنت فى نقطة أخرى ؟
العجيب أنك تصل لاستنتاجات شديدة الغرابة من خلال تعليق بلغة لا تجيدها أصلا ثم تتهمنى أنا بعدم الأمانة و الجهل
سبحان الله !
يا نيومان 
ركز شوية
الآية تقول
قال الله لنخلق الإنسان على صورتنا
و التعليق الهامشي يقول
اللغة العبرية بها مفرد جماعى له قيمة الجمع لأن الأفعال التالية فى الجملة 26 فى صيغة الجمع

فطبقا للمفسر
لم جاءت الأفعال فى الآية 26 بصيغة الجمع ؟
الرد من أى إنسان عاقل
لآن اللغة العبرية بها مفرد جماعى له قيمة الجمع 

ما هو المفرد هنا ؟
إنه الله أو إلوهيم

لم جاءت كلمة الله مع فعل جمع ؟
لأن اللغة العبرية بها مفرد له قيمة الجمع
باختصار قواعد اللغة العبرية تسمح بأن يأتى المفرد مع الفعل الجمع
و لم يتطرق المفسر هل هو من باب التفخيم أو من باب الإنابة أو لأى سبب آخر
هو لم يحدد
طيب هل ما يقوله يتفق مع ما تقولونه؟
أنتم تقولون أن الفعل الجمع جاء مع الله تعالى للدلالة على تعدد الأقانيم
فأنتم كلامكم مبنى على أن المفرد لا يمكن أن يأتى معه الفعل الجمع طبقا لقواعد اللغة
و بالتالى فلا نجد تفسير سوى تعدد الأقانيم
أما لو كانت اللغة تسمح بمجئ الفعل فى صورة الجمع مع المفرد فالأمر هنا لا يزيد عن كونه أسلوب لغوى تعرفه العبرية
و الاحتمال الأخير هو ما تقر به الترجمة الفرنسية 

نأتى الآن للملاحظة التالية
أنت قلت
*الكاتب يشير الى قول إلوهيم ( على صورتنا ) في سفر التكوين 1: 26 ويقرنها بما جاء في** التكوين 1: 1 - 1**2 ، و في التكوين 6: 9 (لان الله - إلوهيم - على صورته عمل الانسان.) وايضا 1 كورنثوس 11: 7 ( فان الرجل لا ينبغي ان يغطي راسه لكونه صورة الله ومجده.)*


أوافقك
و من الواضح أن الكاتب هنا لا يشرح أى قاعدة لغوية و لا يتطرق للمفرد و الجمع و بالتالى فالتعليق لا أهمية له بالنسبة لنقطة مجئ الفعل الجمع مع الفاعل المفرد
و بالتالى فلم أترجم التعليق فالأمر ليس نوعا من عدم الأمانة أو الجهل كما تدعى

أنظر إلى ما تدعيه أنت الآن
تقول
*الهامش فقط يريد القول ان إلوهيم بالرغم من انه لفظ جمع الا انه يتكلم بالمفرد وبالجمع بحسب اللغة العبرية ، ووضع الشواهد على ذلك ، هذه هي الملحوظة التي كتبها الهامش فقط .*

أولا
الهامش لم يقل أبدا لفظ جمع
الهامش قال
singulier collectif qui a valeur de pluriel


مفرد جماعى له قيمة الجمع

فإلوهيم هى مفرد جماعى له قيمة الجمع
فعلى الرغم من أن اللفظ له قيمة الجمع لانتهائه ب(يم) إلا أنه مفرد فى معناه
و لأنه مفرد فى معناه فقد ترجمت لفظة إلوهيم بالمفرد فى كل لغات العالم و فى كل نسخ الإنجيل و لم يجرؤ مترجم حتى اليوم و لن يجرؤ مترجم أن يترجمها بالجمع
فى العربية ترجمت إلى الله و ليس الآلهة
فى الانجليزية God و ليس
 Gods
فى الفرنسية Dieu
فى الألمانية Gott
فى الترجمة السبعينية Theou
لم تترجم أبدا بالجمع
لأن اللفظ مفرد من حيث المعنى
لم يجرؤ مترجم على الأرض و لن يجرؤ حتى قيام الساعة على ترجمتها بالجمع
لأن اللفظ مفرد من حيث المعنى
و هو ما فهمه اليهود أصحاب اللغة 
و ما يكتبونه فى مواقعهم
و ما يفسرون به التوراة
و هو الحق و أنتم تنكرونه لأن اللفظ إلوهيم وصف به عجل بنى إسرائيل و وصف به البعل و بلا شك أن لا العجل و لا البعل ثلاثى الأقانيم

فاللفظ المفرد فى معناه إلوهيم له قيمة الجمع من حيث التركيبة اللفظية لإنتهائه بصيغة الجمع (يم )

و لأن اللفظ المفرد له قيمة الجمع جاءت الأفعال التالية فى صيغة الجمع
أى أنه طبقا للمفسر جاء الفعل لنخلق بصورة الجمع لأن اللفظ إلوهيم مفرد من حيث المعنى له قيمة الجمع من حيث الصيغة اللفظية
و هناك أمثلة أخرى لألفاظ يراد بها المفرد و تكتب لفظيا فى صورة الجمع فى اللغة العبرية
أنقلها لكم لاحقا إن شاء الله فى العهد القديم أيضا و نقلا عن اليهود
و سأضرب لك مثال من الانجليزية لوجود نفس القاعدة فيها
أنظر إلى لفظ Trousers
ما معناها ؟
بنطلون
و قد تعنى بنطلونات
لكن نحن الآن نتكلم عنها بمعنى بنطلون واحد فرد
اللفظ ينتهى بحرف s و هو ما يفيد الجمع
فاللفظ Trousers مفرد من حيث المعنى و لكن له قيمة الجمع من حيث التركيبة اللفظية
حينما نقول
البنطلون متسخ 
نقول
The Trousers is dirty
أم نقول
The Trousers are dirty
الطبع سنقول الجملة الأخيرة
سنستخدم الفعل are و هو فعل بصيغة الجمع مع كلمة Trousers التى تعنى بنطلون واحد فحسب لأن اللفظ مفرد من حيث المعنى و جمع من حيث التركيبة اللفظية فقط لانتهائه بحرف الs

هل فهمت ما يقصده المفسر الآن بدلا من أن ترمينى بغير علم بعدم الأمانة و الجهل ؟

و انظر أيضا إلى باقى كلامك
*الهامش فقط يريد القول ان إلوهيم بالرغم من انه لفظ جمع الا انه يتكلم بالمفرد وبالجمع بحسب اللغة العبرية *

*فالخطأ الأول*
*أنك قلت أن المفسر يقول أن إلوهيم لفظ جمع*
*و المفسر يقول أن إلوهيم لفظ مفرد جماعى له قيمة الجمع و هو ما بيناه بالمقارنة باللغة الانجليزية*
*الخطأ الثانى*
*أنك تقول أنه يقول أن إلوهيم يتكلم بالمفرد و الجمع*
*و المفسر لم يقل من قريب أو بعيد أن إلوهيم يتكلم*
*ما قاله هو*
*puisque les verbes du v. 26 qui suivent sont au pluriel*
*و بالتالى فالأفعال التالية فى الجملة 26 فى صيغة الجمع*
*فأنت تضع على لسان المفسر كلام لم يقله أصلا لقلة علمك باللغة الفرنسية*

*و خلاصة ما يقوله المترجم*
*أن كلمة إلوهيم مفرد (من حيث المعنى) له قيمة الجمع ( من حيث التركيبة اللفظية ) و بالتالى فالأفعال التالية (لنخلق ) جاءت فى صيغة الجمع*

و هو ما يعنى أن الفعل لم يأت بصيغة الجمع للدلالة على التثليث كما تقولون طبقا لفهم المترجم على الأقل
و طبعا تعليق المترجم لا ينفى أن الفعل إلوهيم قد تأتى معه أيضا أفعال مفردة فى كثير من الأحيان

*ثم تأتى فى نهاية الأمر و تتهمنى اتهامات يعلم الله تعالى أنها باطلة و أننى برئ منها*
*هدانا الله و إياك لما يحب و يرضى*

*و مع احترامى لك*
*لا تجادل فى ترجمة لنص بلغة أنت لا تتقنها*
*سامحك الله*

*و لنفترض جدلا أن كل كلامى السابق خطأ*
*لنفترض*

*الأمر ما زال محسوما فى صالحى*
*لم ؟*
*لأن اليهود يفسرون تكلم الله بالجمع كما نقلت لكم من مواقعهم على أنه*
*إما جمع التفخيم*
*أو أن الله يشرك الملائكة على سبيل التواضع فى كلامه دون أن يكون لهم دور فى عملية الخلق*
*و أنتم تفسرونه *
*على أن الجمع يفيد التثليث*
*و بالتالى فإما أن تثبتوا أن كلام اليهود خطأ بأدلة قاطعة لا تحتمل التأويل*
*أو يكون أدلتكم مشكوك فيها لتعدد التفاسير*


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> لا تعليق سوى أن انفعالك دليل على ضعف الحجة
> و لن أرد أصلا على كل تلك المهاترات و لن أتدنى بمستواي فى الحوار
> فقط بالحجة سنكشف من منا الصادق و من منا يكتم الحق


 
يا اخي الفاضل 

اين الرد يا قوي الحجة ؟؟؟

اولا : الجملتين كانتا تتكلمان عن نفس الشيء ، فالاولى جاءت بقاعدة لغوية عبرية ، والثانية شرحتها بطريقة تناقض شرحك انت 
فلماذا حجبت الثانية ؟؟
هل لكي تتفرد بشرحك غير المتوافق معها ، ام سهوا ونسيانا 
لاحظ انني كتبت لك اكثر من مرة ، اذا كان نسيانا وقلت ذلك فلا عيب ، ولكنك لم تقل اي شيء ، فماذا تريدني ان افهم ؟؟
انك نسيت ، او انك عامد متعمد ؟؟

ثانيا : هل اسم ( الوهيم ) مفرد في العبرية ؟؟ 
وهل الافعال التي جاءت في العبرية التي تلحق اسم (الوهيم ) جاءت بالافراد او بالجمع ؟؟

ثالثا : ماهي الاقتباسات التي وضعها الكاتب في الجملة الثانية ، ولماذا تجاهلت وضعها ؟؟
تعالوا لنرى :

*وقل لنا اسم الله هل جاء بالجمع ام المفرد ، والافعال التابعة له جمع ام مفرد ؟؟؟*

الكاتب يشير الى الكتاب ( قال إلوهيم نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا ) في سفر التكوين 1: 26

ويقرنها بما جاء في التكوين 1: 1 - 12 ، 

*تفضل وضع كل اسماء الله والافعال في هذه الاقتباسات وقل لنا ما هو والمفرد والجمع فيها بين اسم ( الوهيم ) صيغة الجمع والافعال التي اتت تاليه له ( بالمفرد ) ؟؟؟*
*وكيف تستدل من هذه الآيات ان الكاتب يشير الى ان الكلام بصيغة الجمع هو للتفخيم ؟؟*


و في التكوين 6: 9 (لان إلوهيم على صورته عمل الانسان.) 

*هل جاء اسم الله هنا بالمفرد او الجمع ، والفعل التاليه هل بالمفرد او الجمع *

وايضا 1 كورنثوس 11: 7 ( فان الرجل لا ينبغي ان يغطي راسه لكونه صورة الله ومجده.)

الان امامك ما جاء في الهامش ، اذا فهمت الايات ستفهم ماذا اراد الكاتب ان يقول عندما اشار الى المفرد والجمع في اللغة العبرية 

*فواضح ان اسم الوهيم هو اسم جمع وقد اخد افعال بالمفرد وبالجمع ايضا ، فهل اذا تكلم الجمع بصيغة الجمع اعتبر صيغة تفخيم ؟؟؟ ام صيغة الثالوث ؟؟ واذا تكلم الجمع بصيغة المفرد هل هذ صيغة التفخيم ايضا ام صيغة التوحيد ؟؟*

*تفضل يا صاحب المنطق والحجة القوية واجب على الاسئلة ، او قل لي لكي اغلق الموضوع ، اذا كنت غير قادر على الاجابة وتتحجج بالادب وعدم تدني مستوى الحوار الى المهاترات !!! ولست ادري ما هي المهاترات التي تراها في الاسئلة التي اضعها لك ولا تجيب عنها ؟؟؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> [/color]
> 
> 
> سبحان الله !
> ...


 
هل الوهيم اسم مفرد ام اسم جمع ؟؟؟ 
في الآية تكوين 1: 26

وقال إلوهيم لنعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا ؟؟

ارى ان اسم الله بالجمع والافعال بالجمع ، اين المفرد هنا ؟؟؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

أظن أنك كتبت  المشاركة قبل قراءمة مشاركتى السابقة402
صح و لا غلط ؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> هل الوهيم اسم مفرد ام اسم جمع ؟؟؟
> في الآية تكوين 1: 26
> 
> وقال إلوهيم لنعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا ؟؟
> ...


 
إلوهيم مفرد معنى جمع من حيث التركيبة اللفظية
قارن بمثل Trousers


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> أظن أنك كتبت المشاركة قبل قراءمة مشاركتى السابقة402
> صح و لا غلط ؟


 
قد اكون كتبتها اثناء كتابتك لردك الاخير ، ولكنها لازالت سارية المفعول 

فانت تتهمني بعدم معرفة الفرنسية ، وانا لااناقشك في اللغة الفرنسية الان ، ولكني اناقشك فيما قمت بترجمته وقام الاخ MyRock بترجمته ، ثم اناقش الاستدلالات التي التالية وضعتها لها ، واناقشك في شواهد الكتاب المقدس التي وضعها الكاتب والتي تجاهلت ترجمتها . واناقشك في اللغة العبرية التي جائت بها الايات .

كل هذا استطيع مناقشتك فيه ، وارى انك انت من يحتاج الصمت لانك تقول ان اسم ( الوهيم ) مفرد ، ضاربا بكل قواعد اللغة العبرية التي نعرفها عرض الحائط !!! 

فتفضل وضع الايات التي اوردها الكاتب ما هي صيغة الجمع والمفرد ، ستجدها عكس كلامك تماما 

اسم الله ( بالجمع ) اخذ صيغة افعال بقيمة (الجمع ) مرة وبقيمة (المفرد ) مرة اخرى .

هذه لايمكن فهمها انها صيغة الجمع للتفخيم ، لان الوهيم جمع يتكلم بصيغة الجمع العددي، اما عندما يتكلم الوهيم بصيغة المفرد ، فهذه صيغة التوحيد ، ولا يمكن ان يقال انها صيغة التفخيم .

اذا والخلاصة ،ان الاستشهاد الذي وضعته مبتورا من تتمة استشهاد الكاتب بالايات يدحض بل وينسف اعتباره دليلا ولو مشوشا على ان الكاتب يقصد بعبارته ( الجمع بين صيغ المفرد والجمع ) انها صيغة الكلام بالتفخيم .

هل هذه النتيجة وصلت لك ام لم تصل ؟؟؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

تصبح على خير
هدانا الله و إياك لما يحب و يرضى و جمعنا على الحق و الخير


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> إلوهيم مفرد معنى جمع من حيث التركيبة اللفظية
> قارن بمثل trousers


 

اسألك عن قواعد اللغة العبرية ، فالكتاب المقدس جاء في اللغة العبرية 

اسم الوهيم بالعبرية ، صيغة جمع ام مفرد ؟؟؟

سؤال بسيط


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

هل إلوهيم حين وصف بها العجل و البعل كانت مفرد أم جمع ؟
هل فهمت مثل Trousers ؟
و ما دامت إلوهيم جمع فلم لم تترجم فى أى لغة فى العالم بالجمع ؟ لم لم تترجم إلى آلهة فى العربية أو Gods فى الانجليزية ؟
خد وقتك و فكر شوية و لا ترد باندفاع و انفعال
اهدأ لتفهمنى و ترى الحق


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> هل إلوهيم حين وصف بها العجل و البعل كانت مفرد أم جمع ؟


 
ارجو عند الكلام في امور الكتاب المقدس ان تأتي بالدليل ، فتفضل وضع لنا النص الذي تريد الاشارة اليه .



> هل فهمت مثل trousers ؟


 
نتكلم في اللغة العبرية القديمة للكتاب المقدس ولذلك فلا تعليق على هذا التشتيت الا ان طارح المثل لا يفهم عن ماذا نتكلم الان 



> و ما دامت إلوهيم جمع فلم لم تترجم فى أى لغة فى العالم بالجمع ؟ لم لم تترجم إلى آلهة فى العربية أو gods فى الانجليزية ؟
> خد وقتك و فكر شوية و لا ترد باندفاع و انفعال
> اهدأ لتفهمنى و ترى الحق


 
لان الذين قاموا بترجمة الكتاب المقدس من اللغة العبرية الى لغات العالم التي تراها الان ليسوا يهودا ، بل مسيحيون يؤمنون بالثالوث .
وبالتالي فنحن نعرف الان بعد اعلان المسيح ان ( الوهيم ) اسم الله بالجمع لانه ( ثالوث ) وليس لانه ( آلهة ) !!!

ولكن اذا جاء الاسم بصيغة الجمع ( الوهيم ) في الكلام عن الآلهة المزيفة ، فهي بالفعل يتم ترجمتها الى آلهة او Gods 

اذا فالترجمة تعتمد على هل المعنى ( الوهيم ) الاله الحقيقي الواحد مثلث الاقانيم ، ام الآلهة المزيفة المتعددة للشعوب الوثنية .

اليهود الذين لا يؤمنون بالثالوث ، يقولون ان اسم الوهيم للتعبير عن الاله الحقيقي ( جمع) ولم يستطيعوا حتى الان ان يعطوا تفسيرا منطقيا لهذا ، واذا كنت قد قرأت المقال الذي وضعته فقد تناول هذه الجزئية بالاقتباس من اقوال اليهود وتفسيراتهم . وسوف نأتي الى ذلك في حينه .

*الان لم ارى اجابة سؤالي ولذا اكرره مرة اخرى :*

*هل اسم الوهيم صيغة جمع ام مفرد ؟؟؟؟*

*ولا زلت احتفظ بحق الاستماع الى الرد على اسئلتي عن ماجاء في الهامش الفرنسي ، فلم تعطنا تعليلك حتى الان لماذا تجاهلت وضع الاقتباس كاملا وهو يشرح ماذا يريد الكاتب قوله .*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2009)

تعليق منى صغير يانيو مان طالما الاخ المسلم ابتدا يكرر كتير اهدأ ولا تنفعل وهدانا وهداك الى الحق يبقى هو فاهم وبيكابر
ودى عن خبرة شخصية وانا عارف احنا بنفكر ازاى بنمثل دور الهدوء استمر معاه وانا متاكد مليون مية انه فاهم انه غلط بس دا طبيعة المسلم فاهم وبيكابر بيحاول يقنع نفسه
وتعليق صغير كمان كل المواقع الاسلامية لما بتتكلم عن الوهيم بيركزوا فى نقطة تانية خالص
هل يقصد الجمع 3 ولا 4 ولا 5؟ليه 3 بالذات لانهم على دراية كاملة بان العبرية مفهاش جمع تعظيم 
بس انت بتكابر وبتعاند فى اصول معروفة من قديم الزمن
انا مش هقولك يهدينا ويهديك هقولك خليك صادق مع نفسك وبلاش تحاول تقنع نفسك بالغلط


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح ​ 

دعني اضع الامور في اطارها الحقيقي ، ​ 
في مداخلة الاخ MyRock لترجمة الهامش الفرنسي كتب ​ 


> في اللغة العبرية هناك صيغة المفرد الجماعي الذي له معنى الجمع، كما هو الحال مع العدد 26، فالأفعال المذكورة في العدد هي مفردة بمعنى الجمع.​


 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1725996&postcount=270​ 

وانت قمت بمداخلة لتعديل الترجمة بما تراه انت فكتبت ما يجعل الترجمة تبدو بهذا الشكل :​ 




> في اللغة العبرية هناك صيغة المفرد الجماعي الذي له قيمة الجمع، كما هو الحال مع العدد 26،فالأفعال المذكورة في العدد هي الجمع.


​ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1726050&postcount=280​ 
وبعدها وضعت الخلاصة التي تفترض ان الهامش يريد الوصول اليها بقولك ما نصه :​ 



> *و بالتالى فقد أثبت التعليق الهامشى أن المفرد فى اللغة العبرية قد تأتى معه أفعال الجمع*
> *و لم يقل أبدا أن أفعال الجمع هنا تدل على تعدد الأقانيم*
> *بل فسر مجئ الأفعال الجمع فى التكوين 1:26 (لنخلق) بقواعد اللغة العبرية*​


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1726050&postcount=280​ 

الان ، نحن نقول ان الهامش الفرنسي له تتمة تشرح ما معنى ( المفرد ) و (الجمع ) في الهامش ​ 
فهل كما تقول انت : المفرد تأتي معه افعال الجمع 
ام كما نقول نحن : الجمع تأتي معه افعال المفرد ​ 
هذا نفهمه من الجزء الثاني لما جاء في الهامش والذي لم تترجمه انت ( عمدا او سهوا ) ​ 
تعال نناقش الشواهد التي اتت في الهامش ​ 
*الشاهد الاول :*​ 
*(تكوين 1: 26)*

*"وقال إلوهيم نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا "*​ 
*إلوهيم ( الجمع ) اخذ افعال بصيغة ( الجمع والمفرد ) *
*فال ( بالمفرد ) إلوهيم ( بالجمع ) نعمل ( بالجمع ) صورتنا ( بالجمع ) كشبهنا ( بالجمع ) *​ 

*هذا الشاهد كما ترى ، يقول ان الجمع ( الوهيم ) ياخذ افعال في صيغة المفرد والجمع ، اي عكس ما تقوله انت .*​ 
*هل لديك اعتراض ؟*​ 
بعد الاجابة على هذا السؤال ننتقل الى الشواهد الاخرى (واحدا تلو الاخر ) والتي وضعها الهامش ، وسوف تثبت كلها ان ما تقول ان الهامش يثبته هو محض وهم وخيال ، لان الهامش يثبت عكس ما تقوله .​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

الفاضل نيومان
سأرد الآن على عجالة و سأرد بالتفصيل لاحقا إن شاء الله ربما اليوم و ربما بعد يومين أو 3
لكن أكمل ما تريد أن تقوله تفضل
الهامش يقول أن إلوهيم مفرد من حيث المعنى جمع من حيث التركيبة اللفظية
ككلمتى Trousers  و Glasses بالإنجليزية
و سأوافيك إن شاء الله بكلمات بصيغة جمع لها معنى المفرد
و سأوافيك إن شاء الله بالفهم اليهودى لكلمة إلوهيم و استخداماتها المختلفة فى الكتاب المقدس


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الهامش يقول أن إلوهيم مفرد من حيث المعنى جمع من حيث التركيبة اللفظية
> ككلمتى trousers و glasses بالإنجليزية




يا اخ محب للمسيح 

ارجو التركيز قليلا ، انا اكلمك عن قواعد اللغة العبرية ، فاترك الامثلة من الانجليزية والفرنسية والعربية 

قليل من التركيز يا اخي الله يرضى عليك .

دع ما يريد الهامش ان يقوله ، هذا سوف نصل اليه بعد فهم كل ما جاء في الهامش .

رجاء الله يرضى عليك ، اجب على سؤالي الاول :

*الشاهد الاول :*​
*(تكوين 1: 26)*


*"وقال إلوهيم نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا "*​

*إلوهيم ( الجمع ) اخذ افعال بصيغة ( الجمع والمفرد ) *
*فال ( بالمفرد ) إلوهيم ( بالجمع ) نعمل ( بالجمع ) صورتنا ( بالجمع ) كشبهنا ( بالجمع ) *​

*هذا الشاهد كما ترى ، يقول ان الجمع ( الوهيم ) ياخذ افعال في صيغة المفرد والجمع ، اي عكس ما تقوله انت .*


*هل لديك اعتراض ؟*​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> يا اخ محب للمسيح
> 
> ارجو التركيز قليلا ، انا اكلمك عن قواعد اللغة العبرية ، فاترك الامثلة من الانجليزية والفرنسية والعربية
> 
> ...


 
ليس هناك اعتراض على أن إلوهيم تأتى مع المفرد و الجمع
لكن الاعتراض على قولك
أن إلوهيم جمع فالملحوظة تقول مفرد له قيمة الجمع أى مفرد من حيث المعنى و جمع من حيث التركيبة اللفظية
الاعتراض الثانى
على قولك
* يقول ان الجمع ( الوهيم ) ياخذ افعال في صيغة المفرد والجمع ، أى عكس ما تقوله أنت*
*الاعتراض على المكتوب بالأحمر*
*فلعلك لم تفهم جيدا ما قلته*
*لا أعلم بحق كيف ترى أن مجئ إلوهيم مع الفعل المفرد هو عكس ما أقوله أنا ؟؟*
*نفسي أعرف هل فهمت كلامى بصورة صحيحة أم لا ؟*
*معلش ممكن تشرح لى ما قلته فى المشاركة رقم 402*
*سأضعها هنا بالأزرق و أريدك أن تقرأها جيدا ثم تلخصها لأن سؤالك يدل على أنك لم تفهم مشاركتى علما بأننى أجريت بعض التعديلات على ألفاظ المشاركة لتكون أكثر وضوحا*

فطبقا للمفسر
لم جاءت الأفعال فى الآية 26 بصيغة الجمع ؟
الرد من أى إنسان عاقل
لآن اللغة العبرية بها مفرد جماعى له قيمة الجمع 

ما هو المفرد الجماعى؟
إنه الله أو إلوهيم

لم كان للمفرد إلوهيم قيمة جماعية ؟
لإنتهاء اللفظ ب(يم) الدالة على الجمع
و إن كان اللفظ مفرد فى معناه فهو يتحدث عن إله واحد
لم جاءت كلمة الله مع فعل جمع ؟
لأن كلمة إلوهيم لفظيا فحسب تبدو جمع و إن كان معناها مفرد
باختصار قواعد اللغة العبرية تسمح بأن يأتى المفرد مع الفعل الجمع لو كانت للمفرد صورة الجمع لفظيا


طيب هل ما يقوله يتفق مع ما تقولونه؟
أنتم تقولون أن الفعل الجمع جاء مع الله تعالى للدلالة على تعدد الأقانيم
فأنتم كلامكم مبنى على أن المفرد لا يمكن أن يأتى معه الفعل الجمع طبقا لقواعد اللغة
و بالتالى فلا نجد تفسير سوى تعدد الأقانيم
أما لو كانت اللغة تسمح بمجئ الفعل فى صورة الجمع مع المفرد فالأمر هنا لا يزيد عن كونه أسلوب لغوى تعرفه العبرية
و الاحتمال الأخير هو ما تقر به الترجمة الفرنسية 

نأتى الآن للملاحظة التالية
أنت قلت
*الكاتب يشير الى قول إلوهيم ( على صورتنا ) في سفر التكوين 1: 26 ويقرنها بما جاء في** التكوين 1: 1 - 1**2 ، و في التكوين 6: 9 (لان الله - إلوهيم - على صورته عمل الانسان.) وايضا 1 كورنثوس 11: 7 ( فان الرجل لا ينبغي ان يغطي راسه لكونه صورة الله ومجده.)*


أوافقك
و من الواضح أن الكاتب هنا لا يشرح أى قاعدة لغوية و لا يتطرق للمفرد و الجمع و بالتالى فالتعليق لا أهمية له بالنسبة لنقطة مجئ الفعل الجمع مع الفاعل المفرد
و بالتالى فلم أترجم التعليق فالأمر ليس نوعا من عدم الأمانة أو الجهل كما تدعى

أنظر إلى ما تدعيه أنت الآن
تقول
*الهامش فقط يريد القول ان إلوهيم بالرغم من انه لفظ جمع الا انه يتكلم بالمفرد وبالجمع بحسب اللغة العبرية ، ووضع الشواهد على ذلك ، هذه هي الملحوظة التي كتبها الهامش فقط .*

أولا
الهامش لم يقل أبدا لفظ جمع
الهامش قال
singulier collectif qui a valeur de pluriel


مفرد جماعى له قيمة الجمع

فإلوهيم هى مفرد جماعى له قيمة الجمع
فعلى الرغم من أن اللفظ له قيمة الجمع لانتهائه ب(يم) إلا أنه مفرد فى معناه
و لأنه مفرد فى معناه فقد ترجمت لفظة إلوهيم بالمفرد فى كل لغات العالم و فى كل نسخ الإنجيل و لم يجرؤ مترجم حتى اليوم و لن يجرؤ مترجم أن يترجمها بالجمع
فى العربية ترجمت إلى الله و ليس الآلهة
فى الانجليزية God و ليس
Gods
فى الفرنسية Dieu
فى الألمانية Gott
فى الترجمة السبعينية Theou
لم تترجم أبدا بالجمع
لأن اللفظ مفرد من حيث المعنى
لم يجرؤ مترجم على الأرض و لن يجرؤ حتى قيام الساعة على ترجمتها بالجمع
لأن اللفظ مفرد من حيث المعنى
و هو ما فهمه اليهود أصحاب اللغة 
و ما يكتبونه فى مواقعهم
و ما يفسرون به التوراة
و هو الحق و أنتم تنكرونه لأن اللفظ إلوهيم وصف به عجل بنى إسرائيل و وصف به البعل و بلا شك أن لا العجل و لا البعل ثلاثى الأقانيم

فاللفظ المفرد فى معناه إلوهيم له قيمة الجمع من حيث التركيبة اللفظية لإنتهائه بصيغة الجمع (يم )

و لأن اللفظ المفرد له قيمة الجمع جاءت الأفعال التالية فى صيغة الجمع
أى أنه طبقا للمفسر جاء الفعل لنخلق بصورة الجمع لأن اللفظ إلوهيم مفرد من حيث المعنى له قيمة الجمع من حيث الصيغة اللفظية
و هناك أمثلة أخرى لألفاظ يراد بها المفرد و تكتب لفظيا فى صورة الجمع فى اللغة العبرية
أنقلها لكم لاحقا إن شاء الله فى العهد القديم أيضا و نقلا عن اليهود
و سأضرب لك مثال من الانجليزية لوجود نفس القاعدة فيها
أنظر إلى لفظ Trousers
ما معناها ؟
بنطلون
و قد تعنى بنطلونات
لكن نحن الآن نتكلم عنها بمعنى بنطلون واحد فرد
اللفظ ينتهى بحرف s و هو ما يفيد الجمع
فاللفظ Trousers مفرد من حيث المعنى و لكن له قيمة الجمع من حيث التركيبة اللفظية
حينما نقول
البنطلون متسخ 
نقول
The Trousers is dirty
أم نقول
The Trousers are dirty
بالطبع سنقول الجملة الأخيرة
سنستخدم الفعل are و هو فعل بصيغة الجمع مع كلمة Trousers التى تعنى بنطلون واحد فحسب لأن اللفظ مفرد من حيث المعنى و جمع من حيث التركيبة اللفظية فقط لانتهائه بحرف الs

هل فهمت ما يقصده المفسر الآن بدلا من أن ترمينى بغير علم بعدم الأمانة و الجهل ؟

و انظر أيضا إلى باقى كلامك
*الهامش فقط يريد القول ان إلوهيم بالرغم من انه لفظ جمع الا انه يتكلم بالمفرد وبالجمع بحسب اللغة العبرية *

*فالخطأ الأول*
*أنك قلت أن المفسر يقول أن إلوهيم لفظ جمع*
*و المفسر يقول أن إلوهيم لفظ مفرد جماعى له قيمة الجمع و هو ما بيناه بالمقارنة باللغة الانجليزية*
*الخطأ الثانى*
*أنك تقول أنه يقول أن إلوهيم يتكلم بالمفرد و الجمع*
*و المفسر لم يقل من قريب أو بعيد أن إلوهيم يتكلم*
*ما قاله هو*
*puisque les verbes du v. 26 qui suivent sont au pluriel*
*و بالتالى فالأفعال التالية فى الجملة 26 فى صيغة الجمع*
*فأنت تضع على لسان المفسر كلام لم يقله أصلا لقلة علمك باللغة الفرنسية*

*و خلاصة ما يقوله المترجم*
*أن كلمة إلوهيم مفرد (من حيث المعنى) له قيمة الجمع ( من حيث التركيبة اللفظية ) و بالتالى فالأفعال التالية (لنخلق ) جاءت فى صيغة الجمع*

و هو ما يعنى أن الفعل لم يأت بصيغة الجمع للدلالة على التثليث كما تقولون طبقا لفهم المترجم على الأقل
و طبعا تعليق المترجم لا ينفى أن الفعل إلوهيم قد تأتى معه أيضا أفعال مفردة فى كثير من الأحيان


*لوسمحت لخصها مع التركيز على المكتوب بالأحمر لأن صيغة السؤال تدل على عدم التركيز فى المشاركة أو عدم فهمها*
*و أنا عاوز أعرف المشكلة فين بالضبط*

*و شكرا لتعبك معايا*


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ محب للمسيح 

مشكلة التركيز في كلامك مرة اخرى ، تستشهد باللغات الاخرى بكلمة Trousers وقد طلبت منك عدم طرح امثلة من لغات اخرى ، لان كل لغة لها خصوصيتها ونحن الان نناقش اللغة العبرية .

وعودة الى ما جاء في ردك المطول الذي لا يقول الا جملة واحدة 



> فإلوهيم هى مفرد جماعى له قيمة الجمع
> فعلى الرغم من أن اللفظ له قيمة الجمع لانتهائه ب(يم) إلا أنه مفرد فى معناه
> و لأنه مفرد فى معناه فقد ترجمت لفظة إلوهيم بالمفرد فى كل لغات العالم و فى كل نسخ الإنجيل و لم يجرؤ مترجم حتى اليوم و لن يجرؤ مترجم أن يترجمها بالجمع
> فى العربية ترجمت إلى الله و ليس الآلهة
> ...


 
هل انت واثق انك تتكلم عن اللغة العبرية للكتاب المقدس ؟؟

هل القاعدة التي وضعتها ان (إلوهيم ) لفظ مفرد له صيغة الجمع 
وتترجم دائما الى الله او GOD او DIUE او GOOT او THEOU

هل هذا التقرير صحيح في اللغة العبرية ؟؟

وماذا اذا جئت لك بالدليل القاطع انها تترجم بالمفرد فقط في حالة الله الحقيقي ، وتترجم بالجمع في حالة الالهة المزيفة . 

فماذا تقول في هذا ؟؟؟

هل انت فعلا دارس للكتاب المقدس في لغته العبرية وكيف تم ترجماته الى اللغات الاخرى ؟؟



> و هو ما فهمه اليهود أصحاب اللغة
> و ما يكتبونه فى مواقعهم
> و ما يفسرون به التوراة
> و هو الحق و أنتم تنكرونه لأن اللفظ إلوهيم وصف به عجل بنى إسرائيل و وصف به البعل و بلا شك أن لا العجل و لا البعل ثلاثى الأقانيم
> ...


 
اولا الترجمة للكتاب المقدس من اللغات العبرية الى كل لغات العالم قام به مسيحيون وليس يهود ، ولذلك فالاحتجاج بالترجمة هو اثبات للعقيدة المسيحية التي تقول ان (إلوهيم ) يتكلم بصيغة المفرد او يلحق به افعل المفرد لانه ( الواحد ) ويلحق به افعال الجمع لانه (الثالوث ) .

اما زعمك ان الكتاب القدس اطلق على العجل ( الوهيم ) او على البعل ( الوهيم ) فهو زعم كاذب لا اساس له من الصحة .

*واتحداك ان تأتي بدليل واحد من الكتاب المقدس يؤكد ما تكذب به على الجميع هنا . (*وحين اقول تكذب فانا لا اوجه اهانة ، لانك اذا نسبت الى نفسك انك تعرف اللغة ، وتقول ما تقوله فهذا كذب ، اما ان يقول انسان هذا الكلام بغرض السؤال ويطلب المعرفة ونعلّمه انه لا يعرف فهذا شيء آخر ، ارى انه لا ينطبق عليك حاليا)


*المطلوب منك الان بالاثباتات والادلة :*

*اولا : اذا كنت تعرف ما تتكلم عنه فانك ستجد ان (البعليم ) جاءت دائما بالجمع والاشارة اليها ب ( الوهيم ) ولم تات مرة واحدة فقط ( البعل ) المفرد واشار اليه باسم( الوهيم ) .*

*اتحداك ان تأتي بآية واحدة من الكتاب المقدس ذكر اسم ( البعل ) مفرد واطلق عليه ( الوهيم ) .*


*ثانيا : هات لي من الكتاب العبري قصة ( العجل ) واتحداك ان تأتي بما يقول ان اليهود قالوا ( هذا هو الوهيم ) في اشارة بالمفرد وليس بالجمع .*

*ثالثا : هات لي من قاموس لغوي عبري يقول ان ( الوهيم ) مفرد له قيمة الجمع  - الامر الذي لازلت تصر على ان تنسبه الى الهامش الفرنسي .*
*وارجو ان تأتي لنا من القاموس ما معنى ( ايلوه ) (*אלוה*)و ( ايلوهيم ) (*אלוהים*) والفرق بينهما !!!!! واذا كان (ايلوهيم )بالجمع فلماذ لم يشار الى الله بصيغة المفرد ( ايلوه) (*אלוה*)*

*رابعا: هات لي ما يثبت ان كلمة الوهيم تم ترجمتها دائما وابدا في الكتاب المقدس ( مفرد له قيمة الجمع ) كما تزعم .*
*واذا اتيت لك بعدد من الشواهد التي تم ترجمة ( الوهيم ) الى آلهة بالجمع واخذت ملحقات او افعال بالجمع ، فيبطل زعمك ان الكلمة هي ( مفرد له قيمة الجمع ) .*

*الان نحن امام المحك الحقيقي لتؤكد ما تزعمه ، او نؤكد نحن ما نقوله ، وينتهي الجدل حول هذه النقطة .*

*الله معك *


----------



## أثيناغورس (16 ديسمبر 2009)

لا مؤاخذة يا أخ "محب المسيح" حضرتك غلط أوى فى وصف "glasses" و "trousers" دى 

حضرتك بتقول أن "trousers" و "glasses" دى مفرد بمعنى الجمع  صح ؟؟ بس أنا أعرف من المرحلة الأبتدائية 

أن الصح نقول "pair of trousers"   و كمان "  pair of glasses"  

ولو مكناش بنقولها كانت الأبله بتضربنا على أيدينا بالعصايا 

طيب تعرف يعنى ايه PAIR ??????

زوج !!   زى مثلا جوز حمام .... جوز جزم .....   ده بيعنى جمع  ... جمع .... جمع  

يعنى trousers و glasses اللى انت ماسكها لأخواتى هنا أساسا مثال غلط 

لأنها جمع  بيعنى جمع .... جمع فى المعنى و فى اللفظ ... و أظن كفاية لف و دوران كده 

كمان بصراحة الموضوع بتاع ابلوهيم ده غريب ... 
أنا هفترض معاك أنا الجمع بتاع أيلوهيم جمع تفخيم - و ده غلط - ينفع أنى أجمع الأسماء كمان ؟

بمعنى مثال : 

هل يصح نقول :

قال الملك فاروق : "نحن ملك مصر فاروق الأول  أمرنا بأعطاء كل مواطن ثلاثة كيلو لحمة كل شهر هدية"

ولا نقول : 

:نحن ملوك مصر فاواريق الأوائل أمرنا بأعطاء كل مواظن ثلاثة كيلو لحمة كل شهر  هدية"

أيلوهيم جمع .... معناها جمع ... معناها ألهة

زى ما مثلا ملوك جمع .... صفة انه ملك 

ممكن أجمع الضمائر فى جمع التفخيم .... 

أنا تبقى نحن ....  مثلا 

لكن مش ممكن ملك يفخم نفسه يقول مثلا أنه "ملوك"
يقول نحن ملك مصر 
مش نحن ملوك مصر ... 

نفس الحكاية الله لو فيه تفخيم فى اللغة العبرية - و ده غير صحيح- يقول مثلا 

نحن "أيلوه" الأرض و ماعليها واحد لا شريك له .... 

فتبقى ترجمتها 

نحن أله الأرض و ماعليها واحد لا شريك له  ...  و ده يبقى تفخيم 

لكن أنه يقول 


"نحن "الوهيم" الأرض و ماعليها واحد لا شريك له 

تبقى ترجمتها كده 

نحن الهة الأرض و ما عليها واحد لا شريك له ( طبعا جملة مش ماشية) 

يجوز التفخيم فى الضمائر فقط .... 

فقط 

مثلا 

نحن الملك فاروق الأول 

 لكن فى غير الضمائر لا يجوز الجمع 

ماينفعش " نحن الملوك فاروق الأول" 

أذا كان جمع ملوك لا يجوز للتفخيم فجمع اله لا يجوز أيضا للتفخيم 

أذا أيلوهيم هى جمع للجمع 

و هذا هو المطلوب أثباته 

شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## أثيناغورس (16 ديسمبر 2009)

على فكرة حكاية لما ربنا قال "نخلق الأنسان على صورتنا  كشبهنا " و انت فسرتها أنه بيقول للملائكة دى علشان ده تواضع منه أنه يشرك الملائكة دى  بجد مضحكة جدا ... 

تقدر تقول الكلمة دى قدام مسلم ...؟؟   ربنا بيقول للملايكة " تعالوا يلا بينا نخلق الأنسان"  

أنت كده جعلت الملائكة مشتركين مع الله فى خلق الأنسان ووقعت فى الشرك ! 

شكرا 

أنت حبيب الرب


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 ديسمبر 2009)

أثيناغورس قال:


> لا مؤاخذة يا أخ "محب المسيح" حضرتك غلط أوى فى وصف "glasses" و "trousers" دى
> 
> حضرتك بتقول أن "trousers" و "glasses" دى مفرد بمعنى الجمع صح ؟؟ بس أنا أعرف من المرحلة الأبتدائية
> 
> ...


 
رجاء يا اخي العزيز اثيناغورس 
عدم تشتيت الموضوع بشرح لغات اخرى ، فتركيزنا الان على اللغة العبرية فقط
فحتى اذا كانت الامثلة التي اوردها صحيحة او خاطئة ، فانا لست معنيا بشرحها او الالتزام بها لان اللغة العبرية لها خصوصياتها ولا تلتزم بقواعد اللغات الاخرى .

شكرا لتفهمك .


----------



## محبة مريم (17 ديسمبر 2009)

من تفاسير الكتاب المقدس قال:
			
		

> وقد استخدم هذا اللقب " آدون " بكل هذه المعاني في مخاطبة الله، بالمعنى الأسمى، معنى الكرامة والسيادة(10)، فهو الرب والسيد صاحب السلطان والسيادة على جميع المخلوقات، مخلوقاته هو، كالخالق للكون وما فيه، السماء والأرض، من فيها ومن عليها، كما يُستخدم أيضًا للتعبير عن قوة الله وقدرته الكليّة. ويُستخدم أيضًا عن الله بصيغة الجمع، جمع التعظيم للتعبير عن لاهوت الله وربوبيته وسيادته " قدرته السرمدية ولاهوته " (رومية1/20)، " لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ ( יהוה - yehôvâh – يَهْوَه - yeh-ho-vaw ) إِلهَكُمْ ( אלהים -  ĕlôhîym - el-o-heem ) هُوَ إِلهُ الآلِهَةِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ ( אדן  אדון - âdôn  âdôn,  - آدوناي - Adonai) الإِلهُ  العَظِيمُ الجَبَّارُ المَهِيبُ الذِي لا يَأْخُذُ بِالوُجُوهِ وَلا يَقْبَلُ رَشْوَةً  " (تثنية10/17).


 
http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Psalms-Prophecies-Al-Maseeh-Al-Montazar.html

تحديداً الفقرة أسفل الصورة ...تشرح وتفسر المعنى 

السؤال هنا (سؤال تحدي).....هل تنكرون ورود كلمة جمع التعظيم في تفاسيركم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

" ويُستخدم أيضًا عن الله بصيغة الجمع، جمع التعظيم للتعبير عن لاهوت الله وربوبيته وسيادته "


----------



## أثيناغورس (17 ديسمبر 2009)

معلش يا أخى  newman .... بس أنا بجد حسيت أنى مستفز


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

محبة مريم قال:


> تحديداً الفقرة أسفل الصورة ...تشرح وتفسر المعنى
> 
> السؤال هنا (سؤال تحدي).....هل تنكرون ورود كلمة جمع التعظيم في تفاسيركم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> " ويُستخدم أيضًا عن الله بصيغة الجمع، جمع التعظيم للتعبير عن لاهوت الله وربوبيته وسيادته "


 
طيب لم تفهمي ما معنى ( صيغة جمع اللاهوت ) اي انها لم يسبق لها ان استخدمت لبشر ، والسؤال لك الان : 


هل قرأت مداخلة اثيناغورس السابقة قبل الكتابة ؟؟

السؤال لك يا صاحبة التحدي ، يا من لا تفهم ما هو جمع التعظيم 

هل جمع التعظيم يجوز على الاسماء ؟؟

الوهيم اسم جمع ، هل هذا جمع تفخيم ؟؟

يعني الملك سعود ، افخمه واقول الملوك سعوديين ؟؟
الملك فاروق اقول الملوك فواريق ؟؟ 

واضح طبعا انك لم تفهمي والدليل ضدك ليس معك .

صيغة الجمع للتفخيم تدخل على الافعال لا على الاسماء 

اذا كان اسم الوهيم جمع ، فالافعال الجمع من الطبيعي ان تكون صيغة ( الثالوث ) والافعال المفرد من الطبيعي ان تكون صيغة ( التوحيد ) .

واخيرا : اذا اردت ان تنضمي الى محب للمسيح ، اجيبي عن السؤال المطروح :

اولا : هاتي من اي معجم او قاموس لغوي عبري يقول ان ( الوهيم ) اسم مفرد وليس جمع .


----------



## أثيناغورس (17 ديسمبر 2009)

حضرتك برضه بتجادلى بنفس الحجة و نفس التفسير و نفس الموقع اللى تم الرد عليه قبل كده من سنة تقريبا على نفس الموضوع المفتوح ده ....  من فضلك أقرى الرد صفحة 22 من نفس الموضوع ده مشاركة رقم 211 

ولا أقولك أنا هجبهالك 




Molka Molkan قال:


> *الموقع معلومته صحيحة لا ريب فيها على الإطلاق ومع انى وضحت ما قيل هنا سابقا إلا انى مضطرا للإعادة لأن المشكلة
> ان حضرتك والأستاذ محب المسيح 7 تتناوبون الدخول على فترات متباعدة فنكون نحن وضحنا الشئ لكى وبعد هذا يدخل هو ويكتب ما يريد ونوضح له الأمر ومن بعد هذا كله تدخلين انتى فيكون الكلام مر عليه كثيرا ولكن لا مانع من الإعادة
> 
> بصى هاشرح لك ببساطة ابسط من البساطة
> ...




الظاهر أن فاتت تقريبا سنة من ساعة مالأخ مولكا مولكان رد على نفس السؤال ده و يبدو أن لسه موضحشى 


طيب أنا هحرقكلك الكارت ده خاااااالص .....  من نفس الموقع بتاعة st.takla


*أ) "قال الله:        نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا" (تك26:1).*
*نلاحظ هنا أن        كلمة "قال" بصيغة المفرد، وكلمة "نعمل" بصيغة الجمع.  بالمفرد لأنه          إله واحد،        وبالجمع لأنه          ثلاثة أقانيم.  وقد يقول البعض أن صيغة الجمع للتعظيم، وللرد        عليها نقول:*
* أولاً: لا يوجد        ف**ي العبرية صيغة التعظيم على الإطلاق، ورغم هذا وجدت في النسخة العبرية بصيغة        الجمع.*
* ثانياً: في مرات        عديدة ذُكِرَ عن الله بصيغة المفرد، وأمثلة ذلك: "إياك رأيت بارً لديّ"؛ "أنا        ترس لك"؛ "بذاتي أقسمت يقول الرب"؛ "أنا الرب إلهك" (تك7؛ 15؛ 22؛ خر20)..*



http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Cr...Bible-n-Science-17-Creation-15-Sixth-Day.html


تانى ... 

*
" لكن إغتسلتم بل تقدستم بل تبررتم بإسم الرب يسوع وبروح إلهنا " (1كو 6 : 11) هنا نرى عمل الثالوث فى المعمودية          
بإسم الرب يسوع (الإبن) وبروح (الروح القدس) إلهنا (الآب)
         وهذا ما علمه السيد المسيح " عمدوهم بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس " (مت 28 : 19). ولماذا تكون المعمودية عمل للثالوث الأقدس ؟ الخلق عموماً هو عمل الثالوث الأقدس. " وقال الله نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا" (تك 1 : 26) وقوله نعمل، صورتنا، شبهنا بصورة الجمع هو إشارة للثالوث، فالعبرية لا تعرف صيغة التفخيم، فالفرد مهما كان عظيماً لا يقول عن نفسه نحن بل يقول أنا. ولما سقط الإنسان وتشوهت صورته، كان الحل الذي رآه الله، أن يعيد خلقة الإنسان. وكان ذلك بالفداء، ثم المعمودية، لذلك ظهر الثالوث يوم عماد السيد المسيح، فالخليقة الجديدة هي عمل الثالوث، كما أن الخلقة الأولى هي عمل الثالوث.
* 
http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Interpretations/Holy-Bible-Tafsir-02-New-Testament/Father-Antonious-Fekry/07-Resalet-Coronthos-1/Tafseer-Resalat-Koronthos-1__00-introduction.html

خلاص . ؟؟ أدى نفس الموقع اللى بتقولوا عليه من سنة ... بيقول زى ما أحنا بنقول و زى ما كل عالم باللغة العبرية بيقول ... فعلما الجدال ؟؟ 


الله يحبك ...


----------



## محبة مريم (17 ديسمبر 2009)

> طيب لم تفهمي ما معنى ( صيغة جمع اللاهوت ) اي انها لم يسبق لها ان استخدمت لبشر ، والسؤال لك الان :
> 
> 
> هل قرأت مداخلة اثيناغورس السابقة قبل الكتابة ؟؟
> ...


 
انا لم أقل ماذا فهمت من التفسير فهذا أمر يخصني وقناعاتي..ولكني عندما أقرأ نص حرفي يقول : [*وقد استخدم هذا اللقب " آدون " بكل هذه المعاني في مخاطبة الله، بالمعنى الأسمى، معنى الكرامة والسيادة(10)، فهو الرب والسيد صاحب السلطان والسيادة على جميع المخلوقات، مخلوقاته هو، كالخالق للكون وما فيه، السماء والأرض، من فيها ومن عليها، كما يُستخدم أيضًا للتعبير عن قوة الله وقدرته الكليّة. ويُستخدم أيضًا عن الله بصيغة الجمع، جمع التعظيم للتعبير عن لاهوت الله وربوبيته وسيادته " قدرته السرمدية ولاهوته " (رومية1/20)،" لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ ( יהוה - yehôvâh – يَهْوَه - yeh-ho-vaw ) إِلهَكُمْ ( אלהים- ĕlôhîym - el-o-heem ) هُوَ إِلهُ الآلِهَةِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ ( אדן אדון- âdôn âdôn, - آدوناي - Adonai) الإِلهُ العَظِيمُ الجَبَّارُ المَهِيبُ الذِي لا يَأْخُذُ بِالوُجُوهِ وَلا يَقْبَلُ رَشْوَةً " (تثنية10/17).* ]

فلي أن أسألكم يا من تنكرون وجود جمع يفيد التعظيم مثلما يوجد جمع يفيد التعدد في اللغة العبرية...وأنه في تفاسيركم فإن اسم الجمع المذكور ( أدونيم)  ذكر حوله أنه جمع التعظيم للتعبير عن اللاهوت الله وربوبيته .

بعيداً عن الجدل ...لنتوقف عند هذه الفقرة تحديداً  ونقول لما ذكرت هذه الجملة ما دام لا يوجد جمع يفيد التعظيم في العبرية ...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> *ويُستخدم أيضًا عن الله بصيغة الجمع، جمع التعظيم للتعبير عن لاهوت الله وربوبيته وسيادته " قدرته السرمدية ولاهوته " (رومية1/20)،" لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ ( יהוה - yehôvâh – يَهْوَه - yeh-ho-vaw ) إِلهَكُمْ ( אלהים- ĕlôhîym - el-o-heem ) هُوَ إِلهُ الآلِهَةِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ *


 
وهل يوجد تعارض وازدواجية  لدى المفسر بذكره هذه العبارة 

*



أولاً: لا يوجد في العبرية صيغة التعظيم على الإطلاق، ورغم هذا وجدت في النسخة العبرية بصيغة الجمع.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*الآن حول مصداقية الطرح في التفسير ....أيها نعتمد ؟؟؟*

*مقولته أنه يوجد جمع للتعظيم أم مقولته أنه لا يوجد جمع للتعظيم ؟!!*

*وكيف يفسر هذا التباين في كلا النصين ؟؟؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

محبة مريم قال:


> *الآن حول مصداقية الطرح في التفسير ....أيها نعتمد ؟؟؟*
> 
> *مقولته أنه يوجد جمع للتعظيم أم مقولته أنه لا يوجد جمع للتعظيم ؟!!*
> 
> *وكيف يفسر هذا التباين في كلا النصين ؟؟؟*


 
لا يوجد تعارض بين الشرحين :

الاول يقول : لا يوجد جمع تفخيم في اللغة العبرية ، والمقصود انه لا يوجد اسم فرد يتكلم بالافعال بصيغة الجمع للتفخيم .

الثاني يقول : اسم الله في العبرية بصيغة الجمع ( *ويُستخدم أيضًا عن الله بصيغة الجمع، جمع التعظيم للتعبير عن لاهوت الله وربوبيته وسيادته *) 

اذا التناقض هو في عقلك انت لانك خلطت بين الكلام عن (الجمع لاسم ايلوه المفرد في صيغة الجمع الوهيم ) وبين ( الجمع للافعال التي يتكلم بها المفرد ) 

مرة اخرى هناك فرق بين ( جمع الاسم ) و (جمع الافعال ) .

اسم الله (ايلوهيم ) بصيغة الجمع مفردها ( ايلوه) 
يستخدم ايلوهيم ، افعال الجمع ( هذا طبيعي ) فالجمع في الثالوث يتكلم بصيغة الجمع ، ثم يتكلم ( ايلوهيم ) بصيغة المفرد ( هذا طبيعي ) فالوهيم ثالوث الاقانيم هو اله آحاد ( واحد مركب جامع مانع ) .

الان ، مرة اخرى ، اذا كان فهمك صحيحا ان هناك صيغة الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم ، هاتي اسم ( ايلوه ) بالمفرد يتحدث فيها بالجمع ، او هاتي مصدر او قاموس لغوي عبري يقول ان ( ايلوهيم ) هو مفرد وليس جمع .

يارب نفهم ....


----------



## محبة مريم (17 ديسمبر 2009)

> واخيرا : اذا اردت ان تنضمي الى محب للمسيح ، اجيبي عن السؤال المطروح :
> 
> اولا : هاتي من اي معجم او قاموس لغوي عبري يقول ان ( الوهيم ) اسم مفرد وليس جمع .


 
أرجو أن يدرك الجميع أنه ثمة فرق بين الاسم مفرد وليس جمع ...وأن الاسم  جمع يفيد أو يرمز للمفرد .

أمامنا حقيقة تقول ...

- هنالك جمع يفيد أو يرمز للجمع 
- وهناك جمع يفيد أو  يعني المفرد


وأن هناك قواعد لغوية وليست نحوية تشذ عن القاعدة لتفيد معنى محدد ....يوضحه سياق الجملة أو النص.

إذا قرانا نص يقول ( نحن أبناء هذه الأمة ) فالضمير نحن هنا عاد على مجموعة وأفاد معنى الجمع كما هي القاعدة العامة في استخدام هذا الضمير لغوياً.

بينما عندما نقرأ الضمير نحن في جملة أخرى ( نحن الملك فاروق ) فهنا من سياق الجملة فهمنا أن ضمير الجمع نحن أشار إلى الاسم المفرد فاروق دلالة على التعظيم والتفخيم وهذا شذوذ عن القاعدة العامة لغوياً والتي تقول ان الضمير نحن يستخدم ليشير إلى الجمع أو من ضائر الجمع .

أؤكد على أن المعنى المراد من استخدام  اسم الجمع بدل المفرد مثل أدونيم بدل أدوناي بقصد التفخيم أو التعظيم ورد تفسيراً وبالنص في مراجعكم. فهل ترفضون  وتنكرون ذلك؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 ديسمبر 2009)

> أؤكد على أن المعنى المراد من استخدام اسم الجمع بدل المفرد مثل أدونيم بدل أدوناي بقصد التفخيم أو التعظيم ورد تفسيراً وبالنص في مراجعكم. فهل ترفضون وتنكرون ذلك؟



*طبعا 
انا وضعت لك ردى 8 مرات الى الآن ومازلتى تقولين نفس الكلام ولم تقتربى من الرد نهائيا


نعيد لك الرد مرة أخرى علك تريه
*
*الموقع معلومته صحيحة لا ريب فيها على الإطلاق ومع انى وضحت ما قيل هنا سابقا إلا انى مضطرا للإعادة لأن المشكلة 
ان حضرتك والأستاذ محب المسيح 7 تتناوبون الدخول على فترات متباعدة فنكون نحن وضحنا الشئ لكى وبعد هذا يدخل هو ويكتب ما يريد ونوضح له الأمر ومن بعد هذا كله تدخلين انتى فيكون الكلام مر عليه كثيرا ولكن لا مانع من الإعادة

بصى هاشرح لك ببساطة ابسط من البساطة

هم دلوقتى عايزين يعملوا اية ؟؟
مش عايزين ينطقوا اسم الله ابدا اللى هو " يهوة " او " الوهيم "  
فقاموا عملوا اية ؟؟؟

قالوا احنا ماننطقش اسم الله دة تانى 
طيب نعمل اية ؟؟
نطلق على الله اسم اعظم رتبه عندنا وهى الملك
طيب الملك لقبه اية ؟؟
ادون
طيب كدة هم وقعوا فى مشكلة كبيرة 
اية هى ؟
انهم بدل ما يكحلوها عموها خالص
ازاى ؟
انهم بدل ما يعظموا اسم الله بعدم ذكر اسمه خلوا اسمه زى اسم ملوك الأرض
طيب يعملوا اية ؟؟؟
يضيفوا نفس صفات اسم الله القديم اللى هم غيروه اصلا وهو" الوهيم " فقاموا خدوا المقطع الأخير وهو "ــيم "وحطوه الى اسم الملك وهو " ادونـ " فبقت " ادونيم "

كدة وضحت ؟؟
​* 




*رجاء لا تستمرى فى هذا الأسلوب

فأنا لدى اسلوب نقدى آخر لا اريد ان استخدمه*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

محبة مريم قال:


> أرجو أن يدرك الجميع أنه ثمة فرق بين الاسم مفرد وليس جمع ...وأن الاسم جمع يفيد أو يرمز للمفرد .
> 
> أمامنا حقيقة تقول ...
> 
> ...


 
جميل : 

ربما ستبدأين في الفهم الان ، هاتي مرجع او قاموس عبري يقول ما تقولينه الان .

اولا : يقول ان اسم (الوهيم ) مفرد ، او مفرد له صيغة الجمع !!!!


ثانيا : اذا اتفقنا ان ( الوهيم ) اسم وليس فعل .

هل هناك شخص آخر غير الله (الوهيم ) جاء في اللغة العبرية بصيغة جمع الاسم ؟؟؟

في انتظار دليلك على ما تقولينه بشرحك من قاموس او مرجع عبري .


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخت الفاضلة محبة مريم 

انتهى وقت التحليل والتفسير ، طلبنا فقط دليل من مرجع او قاموس عبري يؤكد ان الوهيم صيغة مفرد وليس جمع .

ننتظر الدليل ، فقط اذا كان لديك مرجعية من القاموس اللغوي العبري .
نحن لسنا في مجال الخطب والمواعظ هنا ، نحن نتكلم بالادلة والبراهين 
قدمنا ادلة مدعومة بالكتاب المقدس وبالمصادر اللغوية ، اين دليلكم على ما تزعمونه انتم ؟؟



اما الاستنتاج والتخليص فهذا مهمتنا نحن وليس مهمتك انت . 

شكرا لك على تفهمك .


----------



## محبة مريم (18 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> الاخت الفاضلة محبة مريم
> 
> انتهى وقت التحليل والتفسير ، طلبنا فقط دليل من مرجع او قاموس عبري يؤكد ان الوهيم صيغة مفرد وليس جمع .
> 
> ...


 

أشكرك حقاً على الحذف 

وأقسم بالله العظيم أني لم أتوقع غير الحذف 

ولم أعود لمناقشتكم وإضافة نفس المشاركة المحذوفة سابقاً إلاّ لأرى الحذف مرة أخرى 


وبعد حذف المشاركة أقول لكم حذفتم المشاركة من منتداكم فهل تحذفوها من عقولكم وصدوركم ؟؟؟

ويوم القيامة هل ستواجهون الحقيقة أمام الله ...وهل ستقولون لعيسى المسيح كشاهدٍ  عليكم أنكم خدمتوه وخدمتم رسالته كما أراد ..

الموضوع الآن في ضمائركم وفي أعماقكم 

أستودعكم الله


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخت الفاضلة محبة مريم

نعم حذفت مداخلتك ، ولكن كوني صادقة مع نفسك ولو مرة واحدة في حياتك .

هل كانت مداخلتك المحذوفة تحتوي على الدليل على مزاعمك ( ان ايلوهيم  اسم صيغة بالمفرد ياخذ الافعال الجمع لصيغة التعظيم ) ؟؟؟

لقد قدمنا كلامنا بالدليل والبرهان ( ايلوهيم اسم بصيغة الجمع ) يأخذ الافعال بصيغة الجمع ( ليس فيها اي صيغة تعظيم هنا ) وهذا هو كلام الله بالثالوث ، وياخذ صيغة المفرد ، ( لا يمكن ان يكون صيغة تعظيم ) وهذا هو كلام الله الواحد .

العقيدة المسيحية تقول الله الواحد مثلث الاقانيم .

مداخلتك تم حذفها لانها تكرار لكلامك وتحليلك السابق بدون اي دليل من اي قاموس لغوي عبري .

اذا وضعت مداخلة بها اجابة بالدليل ، سوف نناقشها ، اما تكرار المداخلات باللف والدوران والوعظ والتأسف على حالنا ، فسوف يتم حذفها ولن نلتفت اليها .


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> *المطلوب منك الان بالاثباتات والادلة :*
> 
> *اولا : اذا كنت تعرف ما تتكلم عنه فانك ستجد ان (البعليم ) جاءت دائما بالجمع والاشارة اليها ب ( الوهيم ) ولم تات مرة واحدة فقط ( البعل ) المفرد واشار اليه باسم( الوهيم ) .*
> 
> ...


 

هل كلمة إلوهيم عندما نتحدث عن الله عز و جل تكون مفرد من حيث المعنى و يراد بها جمع التفخيم ؟
نتناول النقاط التالية
أولا
معنى إلوهيم
ثانيا
إطلاق كلمة إلوهيم على آلهة أخرى
ثالثا
مصادر مسيحية تؤكد أن إلوهيم جمع للتفخيم
رابعا
فهم اليهود و الطوائف المسيحية غير المؤمنة بالتثليث لكلمة إلوهيم

أولا
معنى إلوهيم
نقلا عن الموسوعة الكاثوليكية
http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/05393a.htm


If we have recourse to the use of the word _Elohim_ in the study of its meaning, we find that in its proper sense it denotes either the true God or false gods, and ****phorically it is applied to judges, angels, and kings; and even accompanies other nouns, giving them a superlative meaning.


أى أن إلوهيم تطلق على
الإله الحق
الآلهة الباطلة
مجازيا على الملائكة و القضاة و الملوك و قد تطلق على أسماء أخرى بغرض تمجيدها

ثانيا
استخدام كلمة إلوهيم بصيغة الجمع لوصف آلهة وثنية
نقلا عن موقع يهودى
http://www.israelofgod.org/elohim1.htm
On rare occasions Elohim is used as _majestic plural_ even when referring to pagan gods. For example, "And they bowed down to Ashtoret the Elohim of the Sidonians, to Kemosh the Elohim of Moab, and to Milkom the Elohim of the children of Amon." (1Ki 11:33). Here we see three pagan deities each of which is referred to as an Elohim. Obviously the book of Kings is not saying that any of these false deities is a "great God". On the contrary, the verse goes on to rebuke the Israelites for worshipping them. The meaning is that the Sidonians, Moabites, and Ammonites looked upon their deities as _great God_s and in this instance ******ure employs the terms used by the pagans themselves to refer to their own deities. At the same time we must observe that Ashtoret, Kemosh, and Milkom are each referred to as Elohim even though there is nothing multiple about any one of them


الترجمة
فى حالات نادرة تستخدم إلوهيم كجمع تفخيم عند الكلام عن الآلهة الوثنية
مثلا
*33*
لأَنَّهُ تَخَلَّى عَنِّي وَسَجَدَ لِعَشْتَارُوثَ إِلاَهَةِ 
إلوهيم
الصِّيدُونِيِّينَ، وَلِكَمُوشَ إِلَهِ
إلوهيم
الْمُوآبِيِّينَ، وَلِمَلْكُومَ إِلَهِ
إلوهيم
بَنِي عَمُّونَ، وَلَمْ يَسْلُكْ فِي سُبُلِي، وَيَصْنَعْ مَا هُوَ مُسْتَقِيمٌ فِي عَيْنَيَّ، وَلَمْ يُطِعْ فَرَائِضِي وَأَحْكَامِي كَدَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ
الملوك الأول 11:33
هنا نرى أن الآلهة الوثنية كل واحد منها يوصف بألوهيم
من الواضح أن الكتاب لا يمجد تلك الآلهة بل على العكس الآية تنكر على الإسرائيليين عبادتها
المعنى هو أن الصيدونيين و الموآبيين و العمونيين يمجدون آلهتهم و الكتاب يستخدم المصطلحات التى يستخدمها الوثنيون أنفسهم لوصف آلهتهم
و فى نفس الوقت يجب أن نلاحظ أن عشتاروث وكموش و ملكوم كل واحد منهم وصف بألوهيم على حدا على الرغم من عدم وجود أى تعدد بالنسبة لكل واحد منهم

و من نفس الموقع
If we maintain that Elohim implies multiplicity then we must concede that Moses was also a multiplicity along with Kemosh the pagan deity of the Moabites and Milkom the pagan deity of the Amonites.


لو أصررنا على أن إلوهيم تعنى التعدد فيجب أن نفهم أن موسي أيضا كان متعددا و أيضا كموش الإله الوثنى للموآبيين و ملكوم الإله الوثنى للعمونيين

و نقلا عن
*http://www.israelofgod.org/elohim3.htm*
*"(3) And all the nation broke the golden rings in their ears and brought them to Aaron. (4) And he took from their hands and fashioned it with a graving tool and made it into a molten calf, and they said: 'These (eleh אֵלֶּה) are your Elohim, Israel, who (they) brought you up (he‘elucha הֶעֱלוּךָ) from the Land of Egypt'" (Ex 32:3-4)*​*We can see that the golden calf is called an Elohim *
*الترجمة*
*3* فَنَزَعُوهَا مِنْ آذَانِهِمْ، وَجَاءُوا بِهَا إِلَيْهِ. 
*4 فَأَخَذَهَا مِنْهُمْ وَصَهَرَهَا وَصَاغَ عِجْلاً. عِنْدَئِذٍ قَالُوا: «هَذِهِ آلِهَتُكَ *إلوهيم* يَاإِسْرَائِيلُ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَتْكَ مِنْ دِيَارِ مِصْرَ».*
*الخروج 32:3 و 32:4*
و نرى أن العجل قد وصف بألوهيم 

و بالطبع العجل عجل واحد و ليس له أقانيم

و نقلا عن موقع مسيحي لطوائف لا تؤمن بالتثليث


**********
تم حذف هذه الفقرة بواسطة الاشراف ، بسبب التدليس والكذب فيها ، ليس هناك شيء اسمه من موقع مسيحي لا يؤمن بالثالوث ، ارجو ان تسمي الديانات المنحرفة باسمائها وتلتزم المصداقية في طرح تعليقاتك لكي نتركها لك .
******************



ثالثا 
مصادر مسيحية تشهد بأن إلوهيم جمع للتفخيم 
الموسوعة الكاثوليكية 
http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/05393a.htm 

_Elohim_ is the common name for God. It is a plural form, but "The usage of the language gives no support to the supposition that we have in the plural form _Elohim_, applied to the God of Israel, the remains of an early polytheism, or at least a combination with the higher spiritual beings" (Kautzsch). Grammarians call it a plural of majesty or rank, or of abstraction, or of magnitude (Gesenius, Grammatik, 27th ed., nn. 124 g, 132 h). 
الترجمة 
إلوهيم اسم شائع لله 
الكلمة فى صيغة الجمع و لكن استعمال اللغة لا يدع مجالا للافتراض بأن استخدام تلك الكلمة ناشئ عن بقايا المعتقدات القديمة بتعدد الآلهة 
النحويون يسمونه جمع التفخيم أو التعظيم 

و نقلا عن الموسوعة البريطانية 
http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/185251/Elohim 

(Hebrew: God), the God of Israel in the *Old Testament*. A plural of majesty, the term Elohim—though sometimes used for other deities, such as the Moabite god Chemosh, the Sidonian goddess Astarte, and also for other majestic beings such as angels, kings, judges (the Old Testament _shofeṭim_), and the Messiah—is usually employed in the Old Testament for the one and only God of Israel, whose *personal name* was revealed to Moses as YHWH, or *Yahweh*. When referring to Yahweh, _elohim_ very often is accompanied by the article _ha_-, to mean, in combination, “the God,” and sometimes with a further identification _Elohim ḥayyim,_ meaning “the living God.” 

Though Elohim is plural in form, it is understood in the singular sense. Thus, in Genesis the words, “In the beginning God (Elohim) created the heavens and the earth,” Elohim is monotheistic in connotation, though its grammatical structure seems polytheistic. The Israelites probably borrowed the Canaanite plural noun Elohim and made it singular in meaning in their cultic practices and theological reflections 
و نترجم الأجزاء التالية من النص 
A plural of majesty, the term Elohim—though sometimes used for other deities, such as the Moabite god Chemosh, the Sidonian goddess Astarte, and also for other majestic beings such as angels, kings, judges (the Old Testament _shofeṭim_), and the Messiah—is usually employed in the Old Testament for the one and only God of Israel, whose *personal name* was revealed to Moses as YHWH, or *Yahweh* 
الترجمة 
بتصرف 
جمع تفخيم المصطلح إلوهيم و على الرغم من أنه أحيانا يطلق على آلهة أخرى مثل كموش و عشتاروث و أيضا على الملائكة و الملوك و القضاة و المسيح إلا أنه عادة ما يطلق فى العهد القديم على 
إله إسرائيل الواحد المعروف لدى موسي باسم يهوه 

و نقلا عن 
Smith Bible dictionary 
http://www.bible-history.com/smiths/G/God/ 

The plural form of Elohim has given rise to much discussion. The fanciful idea that it referred to the trinity of persons in the Godhead hardly finds now a supporter among scholars. It is either what grammarians call the plural of majesty, or it denotes the fullness of divine strength, the sum of the powers displayed by God. 
الترجمة 
صيغة الجمع لكلمة إلوهيم أثارت الكثير من المناقشة 
فكرة أنها تعود على الثالوث تكاد لا تجد الآن أى مؤيدين بين المفسرين إلا بصعوبة 
إنها إما أن تكون ما يسميه النحويون جمع التفخيم أو أنها تدل على شدة القوة الإلهية و مجموع القوى التى يمتلكها الله 
يتبع


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> هل كلمة إلوهيم عندما نتحدث عن الله عز و جل تكون مفرد من حيث المعنى و يراد بها جمع التفخيم ؟


 
اهلا بالاخ محب للمسيح مرة اخرى 

قبل ان نخوض في مناقشة الاقتباسات التي اوردتها ، عن استخدامات كلمة الوهيم .


اراك وضعت السؤال الذي طرحناه ولم تعطنا اجابة مفيدة ، بل كمية من الاقتباسات ( سنناقشها في حينه ) 

ولكن ارجو اولا الاجابة على السؤال ، 

هل الوهيم (لغويا ) صيغة جمع ، ام صيغة مفرد ؟؟؟

كنت تقول سابقا :




> أن كلمة إلوهيم مفرد (من حيث المعنى) له قيمة الجمع ( من حيث التركيبة اللفظية ) و بالتالى فالأفعال التالية (لنخلق ) جاءت فى صيغة الجمع




فما هو قولك الان بعد هذه الغيبة والدراسة ، هل ( الوهيم ) هي صيغة جمع ام صيغة مفرد ؟؟؟ 

بعد الاجابة على السؤال سنوالي مناقشة الاقتباسات كلها واحدا تلو الاخر .


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 ديسمبر 2009)

> If we have recourse to the use of the word _Elohim_ in the study of its meaning, we find that in its proper sense it denotes either the true God or false gods, and ****phorically it is applied to judges, angels, and kings; and even accompanies other nouns, giving them a superlative meaning.
> 
> 
> أى أن إلوهيم تطلق على
> ...


*
ورجعت ريما لعادتها القديمة

فين هنا كلمة تمجيدها دى ؟؟؟؟

بيقول لك

الإله الحقيقي

الآلهة الباطلة

والملائكة

القضاة

**ملوك

شفت ولا لسة ؟؟؟

كل دول جمع ( الآلهه الباطلة ، الملائكة ، الملوك ، القضاة ) فين بقى كلام الجمع التعظيمى للمفرد ؟؟؟

*


> On rare occasions Elohim is used as _majestic plural_ even when referring to pagan gods. For example, "And they bowed down to Ashtoret the Elohim of the Sidonians, to Kemosh the Elohim of Moab, and to Milkom the Elohim of the children of Amon." (1Ki 11:33). Here we see three pagan deities each of which is referred to as an Elohim. Obviously the book of Kings is not saying that any of these false deities is a "great God". On the contrary, the verse goes on to rebuke the Israelites for worshipping them. The meaning is that the Sidonians, Moabites, and Ammonites looked upon their deities as _great God_s and in this instance ******ure employs the terms used by the pagans themselves to refer to their own deities. At the same time we must observe that Ashtoret, Kemosh, and Milkom are each referred to as Elohim even though there is nothing multiple about any one of them
> 
> 
> الترجمة
> ...


يا عزيزى لماذا التدليس ؟؟؟؟

إقرأ ما تقدمت واتيت انت به

On rare occasions Elohim is used as _majestic plural_ even when referring to pagan gods. For example, "And they bowed down to Ashtoret the Elohim of the Sidonians, to Kemosh the Elohim of Moab, and to Milkom the Elohim of the children of Amon." (1Ki 11:33). *Here we see three **three **three **three **three **three **three **three **three **three **three **pagan deities each of which is referred to as an Elohim*. Obviously the book of Kings is not saying that any of these false deities is a "great God". On the contrary, the verse goes on to rebuke the Israelites for worshipping them. The meaning is that the Sidonians, Moabites, and Ammonites *looked upon their deities as great Gods* and in this instance *******ure employs the terms used by the pagans themselves to refer to their own deities*. At the same time we must observe that Ashtoret, Kemosh, and Milkom are each referred to as Elohim even though there is *nothing multiple* about any one of them





> If we maintain that Elohim implies multiplicity then we must concede that Moses was also a multiplicity along with Kemosh the pagan deity of the Moabites and Milkom the pagan deity of the Amonites.
> 
> 
> لو أصررنا على أن إلوهيم تعنى التعدد فيجب أن نفهم أن موسي أيضا كان متعددا و أيضا كموش الإله الوثنى للموآبيين و ملكوم الإله الوثنى للعمونيين


*نعم موسى كان متعدد ولكن متعدد فى ماذا ؟؟؟

فى جوهر الله ؟ لا بالطبع بل فى اقانيمه

شكرا لدليلك*



> و نقلا عن
> *http://www.israelofgod.org/elohim3.htm*
> *"(3) And all the nation broke the golden rings in their ears and brought them to Aaron. (4) And he took from their hands and fashioned it with a graving tool and made it into a molten calf, and they said: 'These (eleh אֵלֶּה) are your Elohim, Israel, who (they) brought you up (he‘elucha הֶעֱלוּךָ) from the Land of Egypt'" (Ex 32:3-4)*​*      We can see that the golden calf is called an Elohim *
> *الترجمة*
> ...


سامحنى 
هذة محاولة غريبة جدا جدا جدا جدا

وعشان تعرف لية انا قلت كدة تعلى معايا نشوف الكلام من البداية

*
*[Q-BIBLE]* 1- و لما راى الشعب ان موسى ابطا في النزول من الجبل اجتمع الشعب على هرون و قالوا له قم اصنع لنا الهة تسير امامنا لان هذا موسى الرجل الذي اصعدنا من ارض مصر لا نعلم ماذا اصابه.*
*  2- فقال لهم هرون انزعوا اقراط الذهب التي في اذان نسائكم و بنيكم و بناتكم و اتوني بها.*
*  3- فنزع كل الشعب اقراط الذهب التي في اذانهم و اتوا بها الى هرون.*
*  4- فاخذ ذلك من ايديهم و صوره بالازميل و صنعه عجلا مسبوكا فقالوا هذه الهتك يا اسرائيل التي اصعدتك من ارض مصر.*
*  5- فلما نظر هرون بنى مذبحا امامه و نادى هرون و قال غدا عيد للرب.*
*  6- فبكروا في الغد و اصعدوا محرقات و قدموا ذبائح سلامة و جلس الشعب للاكل و الشرب ثم قاموا للعب.*
*  شفاعة موسي*
*  7- فقال الرب لموسى اذهب انزل لانه قد فسد شعبك الذي اصعدته من ارض مصر.*
*  8- زاغوا سريعا عن الطريق الذي اوصيتهم به صنعوا لهم عجلا مسبوكا و سجدوا له و ذبحوا له و قالوا هذه الهتك يا اسرائيل التي اصعدتك من ارض مصر.*
[/Q-BIBLE]​​*
إذا فى الأية الأولى قالوا ( اليهود ) لفظ " الهة " ولم يكن هناك اصلا اى إله امامهم فعلام تدل انه اطلقوا على اللاموجود اسم " الهة " وهم أصلا غير موجودون ؟؟؟
هذة واحدة
اما الثانية : من العجيب جدا انك تستخدم كلمة " الوهيم " من لسان اليهود فى أوج ذنوبهم فالكتاب هنا يذكرهم بأنها خطأ وليس صحيحا فتأتى انت وتأخذ الخطأ وتستشهد به على النه صحيحا وعجبى

ثالثا : تعالى نشوف الله قال اية لموسى قبل ما يزنل ويكسر عليهم لوحى الشريعة   ... قال " **و سجدوا له و ذبحوا له و قالوا هذه الهتك يا اسرائيل التي اصعدتك من ارض مصر " فحتى الله عندما تكلم فى الكلمة هذة تكلم على لسانهم ولم يقل انه ( العجل ) الوهيم .
رابعا : لقد أسموه الوهيم لأنهم يعرفوان ان الههم هو فعلا الوهيم فكانوا يريدون هذا الإله بأى شكل كان فصنعوا له عجل كمثال لالوهيم فالعجل ليس هو الوهيم بل الوهيم هو الوهيم الذىت كانوا ينوون تجسيده لهم امامهم

وعشان تتأكد من كلامى انظر الى كلام هرون الى موسى وهو يوبخه
*[Q-BIBLE]*
** 22. فقال هرون لا يحم غضب سيدي انت تعرف الشعب انه في شر*​[/Q-BIBLE]



> و نقلا عن موقع مسيحي لطوائف لا تؤمن بالتثليث


*
مسيحى لا يؤمن بالتثليث ؟؟؟


مسيحى لا يؤمن بالتثليث = غير مسيحى
*



> موسي ليس أكثر من شخص واحد فلم استخدام الجمع هنا؟


*لسبب بسيط جدا 
انه يحل محل الإله " الوهيم " فلابد ان يطلق عليه اسم " الوهيم " لأنه يحل محله بأمر منه

فما دليلك هنا اصلا ؟؟؟؟*



> إنه جمع مستخدم مع المفرد للدلالة على التعظيم
> جمع التفخيم
> أى للدلالة على علو القوة المعطاة من يهوه لموسى على قوة فرعون و آلهته


*مش احنا قولنا بلاش تفسيراتك الفتاكة دى عشان بتضحكنى ومالهاش دليل ؟؟*



> حقيقة أن القوة أعطيت ليسوع من يهوه تثبت أن *يسوع ليس مساويا ليهوه *


*هذة الجملة بمفردها كافية وكفيلة بإنهاء الأستشهاد من موقعك العجيب الذى لا يؤمن بالتثليث ولا يؤمن بالمسيح اصلا انه إله فأى مسيحية هذة ؟؟؟

*


> و النتيجة هى أن أقنوم الابن وحده طبقا للعقيدة المسيحية يطلق عليه إلوهيم على الرغم من أنه أقنوم واحد فحسب
> و بالتالى يسقط الاستدلال بأن إلوهيم جمع يدل على تعدد الأقانيم



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مين قال لك ان الوهيم بتطلق على اقنوم اصلا عشان تيجى بعد كدة وتقول انه مفرد لأقنوم واحد ؟؟

دا احنا بنشوف منكم العجب العجاب**
*








> إلوهيم اسم شائع لله
> الكلمة فى صيغة الجمع و لكن استعمال اللغة *لا يدع مجالا للافتراض* بأن استخدام تلك الكلمة ناشئ عن بقايا المعتقدات القديمة بتعدد الآلهة
> النحويون يسمونه جمع التفخيم أو التعظيم


*يا نهار اسود
اية اللى انت جايبه  دة

انت بتعرف تقرأ عربى ؟؟؟؟

الموقع بينفى  اللى انت بتقوله اصلا شوف  بيقول اية فى نفس القطعة اللى انت جايبها


لا يدع مجالا للإفتراااااااااااااااااض

يا عالم شوفوا اللى بيقوله الراجل الطيب دة

انت جايب دليل بيقول ان الكلمة دى على الله وحده ولا تدع مجالا للإفتراض انها مستخدمه فى الجمع للتفخيم وعايز تخليها بقدرة قادر دليل على الجمع للتفخيم ؟؟؟

حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*




> *جمع تفخيم* المصطلح إلوهيم و على الرغم من أنه أحيانا يطلق على آلهة أخرى مثل كموش و عشتاروث و أيضا على الملائكة و الملوك و القضاة و المسيح إلا أنه عادة ما يطلق فى العهد القديم على
> إله إسرائيل الواحد المعروف لدى موسي باسم يهوه


*
جبت منين الكلمة اللى بالأحمر دى ؟؟؟

تعالوا يا جماعة نشوف عمو جوجل بيقول اية

*


> Though Elohim is plural in form, it is understood in the singular sense. Thus, in Genesis the words, “In the beginning God (Elohim) created the heavens and the earth,” Elohim is monotheistic in connotation, though its grammatical structure seems polytheistic. The Israelites probably borrowed the Canaanite plural noun Elohim and made it singular in meaning in their cultic practices and theological reflections


*ترجمة عمو جوجل*

http://translate.google.com.eg/?hl=... cultic practices and theological reflections




> على الرغم من إلوهيم هو *الجمع في الشكل *، *فمن المفهوم بالمعنى المفرد*. وهكذا ، في سفر التكوين عبارة "الله في بداية (إلوهيم) خلق السماوات والأرض ،" *إلوهيم هو التوحيدية في دلالة* ، *على الرغم من بنيتها النحوية يبدو الشركية*. والاسرائيليون ربما استعار الاسم الكنعاني الجمع إلوهيم وجعله فريدا في معنى في ممارساتها الطقوسية وتأملات لاهوتية


*
أحكموا انتوا يا جماعة 
بيجيب دليل ضده ويستخدمه كدليل له*





*منتظر أدلة أخرى*
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

حسنا ، وحيث انك تدخل المنتدى على فترات متباعدة ، دعني اضع كل التعليقات على مداخلتك ، نأتي الى النقطة ثانيا :



> *ثانيا*
> *استخدام كلمة إلوهيم بصيغة الجمع لوصف آلهة وثنية*
> *نقلا عن موقع يهودى*
> *http://www.israelofgod.org/elohim1.htm*
> ...


 
وهنا اطرح سؤالين عليك ، السؤال الاول :
الاول :


شكل كلمة الوهيم بالعبرية​


*אלוהים*​

اين تجد تجد كلمة الوهيم في النص هذا هو النص العبري ​ 

יַעַן אֲשֶׁר עֲזָבוּנִי, וַיִּשְׁתַּחֲווּלְעַשְׁתֹּרֶת אֱלֹהֵי צִדֹנִין, לִכְמוֹשׁ אֱלֹהֵי מוֹאָב, וּלְמִלְכֹּם אֱלֹהֵיבְנֵי-עַמּוֹן; וְלֹא-הָלְכוּ בִדְרָכַי, לַעֲשׂוֹת הַיָּשָׁר בְּעֵינַי וְחֻקֹּתַיוּמִשְׁפָּטַי--כְּדָוִד אָבִיו. ​ 

ارجو تلوين الكلمة التي تتكلم عنها باللون الاحمر ​ 

السؤال الثاني : 

اذا كانت الاشارة الى آلهة الوثنيين بالجمع ، وانت تعرف ان الوثنيين يعبدون آلهتهم في شكل تماثيل ( اصنام او اوثان ) ، فهل لهم تمثال واحد للاله او تماثيل متعددة ؟؟؟

اذا كان لهم تمثال واحد فقط ، واستطعت ان تثبت ذلك بالدليل القاطع ، فانت محق ، لقد اطلق الكتاب كلمة الوهيم الجمع على صنم واحد فقط .

اما اذا كان لهم اكثر من تمثال واحد ( اي تماثيل كثيرة بالجمع ) فيكون الكتاب المقدس لم يخطيء اذ اشار الى هذه التماثيل باسم ( الوهيم ) بالجمع .

اذا انتظر ردك بالدليل .


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> و نقلا عن
> *http://www.israelofgod.org/elohim3.htm*
> *"(3) and all the nation broke the golden rings in their ears and brought them to aaron. (4) and he took from their hands and fashioned it with a graving tool and made it into a molten calf, and they said: 'these (eleh אֵלֶּה) are your elohim, israel, who (they) brought you up (he‘elucha הֶעֱלוּךָ) from the land of egypt'" (ex 32:3-4)*​*we can see that the golden calf is called an elohim *
> *الترجمة*
> ...


 
نأتي الى هذه النقطة ونسأل هذا هو النص العبري 


ارجو ان تضع اللون الاحمر على اسم الاشارة الموجود قبل الوهيم 
هل هو ( هذا الوهيم ) او ( هؤلاء ) الوهيم ؟؟؟


اذا كان ( هذا الوهيم ) الاشارة بالمفرد ، فانت محق ، لقد اطلق اليهود على العجل اسم الوهيم الواحد واشاروا اليه وهم يعرفون معناه . 


اذا كانت ( هؤلاء الوهيم ) هؤلاء الوهيم ، فانت مخطيء ، لقد اطلق اليهود على العجل اسم الوهيم  ،ثم اشاروا اليه بالجمع كمتطلبات اللغة بدون ان يعرفوا معنى الاسم . 



וַיַּרְא הָעָם, כִּי-בֹשֵׁשׁ מֹשֶׁה לָרֶדֶת מִן-הָהָר; וַיִּקָּהֵל הָעָם עַל-אַהֲרֹן, וַיֹּאמְרוּ אֵלָיו קוּם עֲשֵׂה-לָנוּ אֱלֹהִים אֲשֶׁר יֵלְכוּ לְפָנֵינוּ--כִּי-זֶה מֹשֶׁה הָאִישׁ אֲשֶׁר הֶעֱלָנוּ מֵאֶרֶץ מִצְרַיִם, לֹא יָדַעְנוּ מֶה-הָיָה לוֹ. *ב* וַיֹּאמֶר אֲלֵהֶם, אַהֲרֹן, פָּרְקוּ נִזְמֵי הַזָּהָב, אֲשֶׁר בְּאָזְנֵי נְשֵׁיכֶם בְּנֵיכֶם וּבְנֹתֵיכֶם; וְהָבִיאוּ, אֵלָי. *ג* וַיִּתְפָּרְקוּ, כָּל-הָעָם, אֶת-נִזְמֵי הַזָּהָב, אֲשֶׁר בְּאָזְנֵיהֶם; וַיָּבִיאוּ, אֶל-אַהֲרֹן. *ד* וַיִּקַּח מִיָּדָם, וַיָּצַר אֹתוֹ בַּחֶרֶט, וַיַּעֲשֵׂהוּ, עֵגֶל מַסֵּכָה; וַיֹּאמְרוּ--אֵלֶּה אֱלֹהֶיךָ יִשְׂרָאֵל, אֲשֶׁר הֶעֱלוּךָ מֵאֶרֶץ מִצְרָיִם. 

الترجمة العربية :


(ولما رأى الشعب ان موسى ابطأ في النزول من الجبل اجتمع الشعب على هرون.وقالوا له قم اصنع لنا آلهة تسير امامنا.لان هذا موسى الرجل الذي اصعدنا من ارض مصر لا نعلم ماذا اصابه. 2 فقال لهم هرون انزعوا اقراط الذهب التي في آذان نسائكم وبنيكم وبناتكم وأتوني بها. 3 فنزع كل الشعب اقراط الذهب التي في آذانهم وأتوا بها الى هرون. 4 فاخذ ذلك من ايديهم وصوّره بالازميل وصنعه عجلا مسبوكا. فقالوا هذه آلهتك يا اسرائيل التي اصعدتك من ارض مصر.)
(خروج 32: 1 -4)

ولاختصار الوقت ، ستجد ان الاشارة الى الوهيم هنا هي بالجمع ، ​


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> ثالثا
> مصادر مسيحية تشهد بأن إلوهيم جمع للتفخيم
> الموسوعة الكاثوليكية
> http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/05393a.htm
> ...


 
لجأت مرة اخرى للترجمة المدلسة الكاذبة ، اذا كنت صادق مع نفسك ، هل هناك شيء اسمه ( جمع اسم الشخص ) للتعظيم او التفخيم ؟؟؟

الوهيم اسم جمع ، مفردها ( ايلوه ) ، تم الجمع فيها للاشارة الى اسم الجلالة ، وليس هناك اي شيء يمكن ترجمته على انه جمع اسم ( اله ) الى ( الهه ) هو جمع تفخيم .


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> و نقلا عن الموسوعة البريطانية
> http://www.britannica.com/ebchecked/topic/185251/elohim
> 
> (hebrew: God), the god of israel in the *old testament*. A plural of majesty, the term elohim—though sometimes used for other deities, such as the moabite god chemosh, the sidonian goddess astarte, and also for other majestic beings such as angels, kings, judges (the old testament _shofeṭim_), and the messiah—is usually employed in the old testament for the one and only god of israel, whose *personal name* was revealed to moses as yhwh, or *yahweh*. When referring to yahweh, _elohim_ very often is accompanied by the article _ha_-, to mean, in combination, “the god,” and sometimes with a further identification _elohim ḥayyim,_ meaning “the living god.”
> ...




لم تقدم اي جديد عن تعريف المواقع لاسم الوهيم وكيفية استخدامه ، وهذا قلناه سابقا .

اسم الوهيم ( صيغة الجمع ) تطلق على الله الواحد ، وعلى الآلهة الوثنين الزائفة .

في اشارة الى الهة الوثنية ، جاءت الصيغة جمع لان الالهة متعددة ولكن في الاشارة الى الله الواحد فان الصيغة تعني الثالوث .

الترجمة بالتدليس والكذب التي تسميها ( بتصرف ) لن تخدع احد ، فارجو ان تترك الترجمة لاصحابها .

الخلاصة : اننا لم نرى في كل مداخلاتك السابقة ، دليل واحد فقط يثبت ان اسم الوهيم اخذ افعال الجمع للتفخيم ، فمن الطبيعي ان يأخذ الاسم الجمع افعال الجمع في اللغة .

السؤال الان اذا كنت قرأت وفهمت ما نقلته عن المواقع الاخرى 

لماذا كان اسم الوهيم يطلق على الله الواحد ، ويأخذ مرة افعال الجمع ومرة افعال المفرد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أثيناغورس (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*WEAK ARGUMENTS FOR THE TRINITY?*
Boyd claims that appeals to the use of plural words (such as Elohim) for God is a weak argument for The Trinity and "that it is not uncommon to find Trinitarians arguing for the doctrine of the Trinity on the basis of the fact that the word for God in the Old Testament is Elohim which is the plural of the word El." While I would agree that it would be weak indeed to base one’s ENTIRE Trinitarian argument SOLELY on this point, the argument is not in itself weak in the cumulative case for the Trinity... which is in fact a cumulative case, not based SOLELY on any ONE argument. Boyd appeals to unnamed Hebrew scholars (you know... those infamous "most scholars say blah, blah, blah") and concludes "it is easiest and best to understand the plural of Elohim when referenced to Yahweh as denoting a plural of majesty."
Let’s dissect this argument. First and foremost, the so-called "plural of majesty" is an idiom unknown in the time of Moses, unless one is assuming a priori that the plural words (there are more than just Elohim, such as Adonai) are such a "plural of majesty." Also, this "plural of majesty" applies only to vocative address, not to plural nouns. This is nothing but a naked reading of relatively modern royal idiosyncrasies into ******ure. Second, Boyd notes that "when a numerical plurality is intended, the corresponding verbs in the context will be plural.... when ... God is referred to as Elohim... the corresponding verbs are ALWAYS singular." [emphasis mine]. Really? Well, Genesis 20:13a, 35:7, Psalm 58:11 use plural verbs (in the literal Hebrew) to modify Elohim. Joshua 24:19 uses a plural adjective. Plus, Boyd seems to miss the point that a singular verb does no harm to the Trinitarian case.... and the mixture of singular and plural only makes sense in a Trinitarian scenario.
 Boyd also notes that the term Elohim is also applied in Genesis 32:30 to the one Angelic being who wrestled with Jacob. Since most Trinitarians believe that this Angel was a theophany, what is the problem here? That there was just one Angel? So? Trinitarians believe there is just one God. Boyd seems to fall into the OP mistake of assuming when Trinitarians use Elohim to denote a plurality, they mean three gods, so one angel is not obviously three angels.... Now there is a weak argument. Boyd also notes that Elohim is used of the one golden calf the Israelites worshipped (Exodus 32:1, 4, 8). I fail to see the problem here. That calf was supposed to be a substitute for the one true God Elohim, so they called it by the same title (Elohim functions more as a title than a name, by the way). So what? I am not claiming that every single Israelite understood why they called God Elohim... so they obviously would have no problem calling their idol by the same appellation. The infamous Rabbi Tovia Singer also tries this same tact by pointing out that Moses is called Elohim (Exodus 7:1). Again, so what? Aaron is also called his prophet. They were functioning as symbols to Pharaoh of the one true God and His prophet. Aaron was not really a prophet, and Moses was not really the Triune God. But they used these appellations in the symbolism. 
Now let us turn the tables on these arguments. Does Boyd really want to argue that the golden calf possessed an inherent "plurality of majesty," and does Rabbi Singer want to say the same of Moses? I don’t think so. 
Now I am bringing up, on my own [and Boyd does not disagree with this at all in his book, but rather agrees, albeit in an endnote], the plural pronouns in the Old Testament which are in the vocative and could conceivably fall under the "plurality of majesty" (in Bizarro World since this is again a relatively modern figure of speech). We have God stating "Let Us Make Man in Our Image." The text goes on to say that we are made in the image of God, not angels. So while angels may have been listening to that announcement, it is not referring to them. God is referring to Himself plain as day. Of course, many will say that it is the vocative "plural of majesty." Okay, what about in Genesis 3:22 where man "has become like ONE of Us." [Emphasis mine]. Was the temptation offered to become like an angel? No. It was to become like God, and God sarcastically declares that man has got his wish... he has become like ONE of US. Not like an angel. There is no escaping that the "Us" has "ones" that compose it. Plus, consistency would fall on the side that if the other plural pronouns in the preceding passages ALWAYS refer to God alone (and not to the angels), then this plural pronoun also refers to God ALONE. 
 Now to Boyd’s other point about a "weak argument" for the Trinity. He points out that some base their entire argument on the fact that the word "echad" is used for "one" in the Shema (Deuteronomy 6:4). Again, the same points made before stand. It is weak to use that as one’s ONLY argument for The Trinity, but that does not make this point weak in the TOTAL case for the Trinity. In fact, any Trinitarian case which does not deal with the Shema would be weak indeed.
-"Dee Dee Warren"

http://www.tektonics.org/books/boydonervw.html


من فضلكم يا أخواتى ترجموا ....  أنا مقدرتى اللغوية فى العربى مش أد كده


----------



## أثيناغورس (19 ديسمبر 2009)

و طبعا طالما أخونا الحبيب جايب لنا أستشهادات من "مواقع مسيحية لا تؤمن بالتثليث"   أنا كمان جايب له من مواقع "يهود أمنوا بالمسيح"
*
Plural Pronouns* 
   Another case in point regarding Hebrew grammar is that often when God speaks of himself, 


he clearly uses the plural pronoun: _Genesis 1:26_: Then God (Elohim) said,"Let Us make man in Our image, according to Our likeness.…"​He could hardly have made reference to angels since man was created in the image of God and not of angels. The Midrash Rabbah on Genesis recognizes the strength of this passage end comments as follows: "Rabbi Samuel Bar Hanman in the name of Rabbi Jonathan said, that at the time when Moses wrote the Torah, writing a portion of it daily, when he came to this verse which says, "And Elohim said, let us make man in our image after our likeness," Moses said, "Master of the universe, why do you give herewith an excuse to the sectarians (who believe in the Tri-unity of God)." God answered Moses, "You write and whoever wants to err, let him err."1​: It is obvious that the Midras Rabbhah is trying to simply get around the problem and *fails *to answer adequately why God refers to Himself in the plural. 




http://jewsforjesus.org/publications/issues/1_8/jewish




الموضوع بأسم "jewishness and the trinity"


اليهودية و الثالوث


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مداخلات كثيرة الان مطالب الاخ محب المسيح الاجابة عليها 

وللترتيب والتنظيم ، نقول الشيء الاول المطلوب من الاخ محب للمسيح هو الاجابة على هذا السؤال :



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> هل كلمة إلوهيم عندما نتحدث عن الله عز و جل تكون مفرد من حيث المعنى و يراد بها جمع التفخيم ؟


 

قبل ان نخوض في مناقشة الاقتباسات التي اوردتها ، عن استخدامات كلمة الوهيم .


اراك وضعت السؤال الذي طرحناه ولم تعطنا اجابة مفيدة ، بل كمية من الاقتباسات ( سنناقشها في حينه ) 

ولكن ارجو اولا الاجابة على السؤال ، 

هل الوهيم (لغويا ) صيغة جمع ، ام صيغة مفرد ؟؟؟

كنت تقول سابقا :



> أن كلمة إلوهيم مفرد (من حيث المعنى) له قيمة الجمع ( من حيث التركيبة اللفظية ) و بالتالى فالأفعال التالية (لنخلق ) جاءت فى صيغة الجمع



 
فما هو قولك الان بعد هذه الغيبة والدراسة ، هل ( الوهيم ) هي صيغة جمع ام صيغة مفرد ؟؟؟ 

بعد الاجابة على السؤال سنوالي مناقشة الاقتباسات كلها واحدا تلو الاخر .


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*يا عزيزي *

*دعك من ما اريد ان اقوله وما تريد ان تقوله *

*انا اسألك عن المعنى اللغوي في القاموس .*


*هل الوهيم مفرد ام جمع بحسب ما تقوله قواميس اللغة .*

*هل السؤال صعب ويحتاج الى اللف والدوران ؟؟؟*


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

المعنى اللغوى فحسب
اللغوى فحسب
جمع 

لكن إن أردنا فهم المعنى فى الكتاب المقدس فلنرجع لا لقواميس اللغة و لكن لقواميس الكتاب المقدس

هلا تناقشنا فيما جاء فى Smith Bible dictionary ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> المعنى اللغوى فحسب
> اللغوى فحسب
> جمع


 
اذا اتفقنا ان ( الوهيم ) اسم بصيغة الجمع . ومفردها ( ايلوه ) او ( ايل ) 
الان ، لغويا ( بحسب اللغة العبرية ) 
هل يصح ان نقول ان جمع الاسم المفرد الى جمع في الكلام هو صيغة تفخيم ؟؟

بمعنى ، هل يصح ان يقول الملك ( نحن الملوك ) فنقول جمع تفخيم ؟؟



> لكن إن أردنا فهم المعنى فى الكتاب المقدس فلنرجع لا لقواميس اللغة و لكن لقواميس الكتاب المقدس
> 
> هلا تناقشنا فيما جاء فى Smith Bible dictionary ؟


 
صحيح ، اذا اردنا ان نفهم المعنى في الكتاب المقدس نرجع الى قواميس الكتاب المقدس . 

ولكن اولا ، دعنا ننتهي من الكلمة بحسب قواميس اللغة ، ثم ننتقل الى قواميس الكتاب المقدس ، والحمد لله اننا لدينا قواميس الكتاب المقدس باللغة العربية حتى لا نختلف على الترجمة بيني وبينك .


فلدينا : 

قاموس الكتاب المقدس 

http://www.albishara.org/dictionary...9PQ..&libro=eba0dc302bcd9a2713f8bbb72be3a687b

مجمع اللاهوت الكتابي 


http://www.albishara.org/dictionary.php?op=bGV0dGVyPU1UQXoma3dvcmQ9WVE9PQ..&libro=d1f255a373a3cef722e03aa9d980c7eca#ثانياً: إيل، إيلوهيم، يهوه



المحيط الجامع للكتاب المقدس 

http://www.albishara.org/dictionary.php?op=bGV0dGVyPU5USXoma3dvcmQ9TVE9PQ..&libro=371bce7dc83817b73893bcdeed13799b5


فهل انتهينا اولا من المعنى اللغوي ؟؟

في انتظار اجابة سؤالي عن معنى ان يكون اسم الله بالمفرد ( ايل وايلوه ) ثم ان يوجد بالجمع ( ايلوهيم ) وهي الصيغة الغالبة في الكتاب المقدس في الاشارة الى الله .


*هل جمع التفخيم في اللغة يكون للافعال ام للاسماء ؟؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ محب للمسيح ، هل توقفت عن القص واللصق قليلا ، اذا اردت ان تفهم الحقيقة ولا نطيل الموضوع اكثر ، ارجو الاجابة على قدر السؤال :

لم ننتهي من المعنى اللغوي بعد .

اذا كان في اللغة العبرية اسم الله بالمفرد ( ايل وايلوه ) و يوجد الصيغة بالجمع ( ايلوهيم ) وهي الصيغة الغالبة في الكتاب المقدس في الاشارة الى الله .

*هل جمع التفخيم في اللغة يكون للافعال ام للاسماء ؟؟*


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> الاخ محب للمسيح ، هل توقفت عن القص واللصق قليلا ، اذا اردت ان تفهم الحقيقة ولا نطيل الموضوع اكثر ، ارجو الاجابة على قدر السؤال :
> 
> لم ننتهي من المعنى اللغوي بعد .
> 
> ...


الفاضل نيومان
فى العبرية جمع التفخيم للأفعال و الأسماء


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الفاضل نيومان
> فى العبرية جمع التفخيم للأفعال و الأسماء


 

شكرا على الرد ، اذا فنحن لم ننتهي من كلمة ( الوهيم ) لغويا .

اذا كان كلمة ( ايل و ايلوه ) هي صيغة المفرد لكلمة ( اله ) وكلمة ( الوهيم ) هي صيغة الجمع . 

هات دليلك ، من مصدر لغوي عبري يقول ان القاعدة العامة اللغوية هي جمع الاسماء والافعال للتفخيم .

انا اعرف الاجابة مسبقا ، انك لن تستطيع ان تأتي بمصدر لغوي يضع قاعدة عامة ، ولكن كل المصادر اللغوية تقول بأن ( الوهيم ) صيغة الجمع قد تكون هي صيغة لفظ الجلالة (الكلمة التي طالما ترجمتها بالانجليزية جمع التفخيم  - plural of majesty )  

اذا المطلوب منك الان ان تأتي بمصدر لغوي يثبت ان القاعدة عامة على جمع الاسماء ( خلاف اسم الوهيم ) هي صيغة معتادة للتفخيم في اللغة العبرية .

خطوة خطوة وسنصل معا الى الحقيقة .


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

الفاضل نيومان
الطلب غريب و لا مبرر له
أنا جئت بمصادر مسيحية عربية و انجليزية تؤكد أن إلوهيم جمع للتفخيم
و أنت الآن تريد أن تثبت أنها قاعدة عامة لكل الأسماء فى العبرية
هب أنها ليست قاعدة عامة 
هل تقديم مصادر مسيحية عربية و انجليزية تشهد بأن إلوهيم جمع للتفخيم لا يكفيك ؟
عموما سأقدم لك المصادر و أنا واثق أنك ستظل تجادلنى فى الترجمة و تتهمنى بأنى أبتر النصوص من سياقها
عموما تفضل
المصدر الأول موسوعة ويكبيديا فى موضوع يتحدث عن معنى كلمة بهيموث الواردة فى سفر أيوب
و لنثبت أن اللغة العبرية تعرف جمع الأسماء للتفخيم
ننقل لكم عن البهيموت من ويكبيديا
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Behemoth

*Behemoth* (Hebrew *בהמות*, _behemot_; Arabic *بهيموث* _bahīmūth_, or *بهموت* _bahamūt_), pronounced /bɨˈhiməθ/, is a biblical creature mentioned in the Book of Job, 40:15-24. The word is most likely a plural form of בהמה (_bəhēmāh_), meaning _beast_ or _large animal_. It may be an example of _pluralis excellentiae_, a Hebrew method of expressing greatness by pluralizing a noun; it thus implies that Behemoth is the largest and most powerful animal ever to exist. ****phorically, the name has come to be used for any extremely large or powerful entity

نركز على المظلل بالأحمر
.The word is most likely a plural form of בהמה (_bəhēmāh_), meaning _beast_ or _large animal_. It may be an example of _pluralis excellentiae_, a Hebrew method of expressing greatness by pluralizing a noun; it thus implies that Behemoth is the largest and most powerful animal ever to exist
و نعيد قراءته مرة أخرى
The word is most likely a plural form of בהמה (_bəhēmāh_), meaning _beast_ or _large animal_. It may be an example of _pluralis excellentiae_, a Hebrew method of expressing greatness by pluralizing a noun; it thus implies that Behemoth is the largest and most powerful animal ever to exist

و كالمعتاد سأقوم بترجمة غير أمينة تقوم على الغش و التدليس
البهيموت كائن إنجيلى أشير إليه فى سفر أيوب 40 آيات 15-20
الكلمة على الأرجح جمع من
و معناها وحش أو حيوان ضخم
من الممكن أن تكون مثالا لجمع التفخيم و هى طريقة عبرية للتعبير عن العظمة بجمع الاسم
و بالتالى فهى تؤكد على أن البهيموت هو أضخم و أقوى حيوان وجد على الإطلاق

لاحظ يا نيومان الجملة التالية تحديدا
example of _pluralis excellentiae_, a Hebrew method of expressing greatness by pluralizing a noun
و ترجمتى الغير أمينة و القائمة على بتر السياق و الغش و الخداع تقول
مثال لجمع التفخيم و هى طريقة عبرية للتعبير عن العظمة بجمع اسم

فويكبيديا تقولها بمنتهى الوضوح
جمع الاسم هو طريقة عبرية للتفخيم أى جمع التفخيم
و إليك رابط كتاب عن النحو العبري مكتوب بالانجليزية يتحدث عن جمع التفخيم للأسماء فى العبرية
http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...age&q=pluralis excellentiae in hebrew&f=false


و للأسف الكتاب مكتوب بالPDF
فلن أستطيع النسخ
قدر الله و ما شاء فعل
و لكن سأنقل النقطة الثانية التى تعنينا

For the sake of emphasis , the Hebrews commonly employed most of the words which signify Lord , God ..etc in the plural form , but with the sense of the singular .This is called pluralis excellentiae 

ترجمتى غير الأمينة
بغرض التأكيد العبرانيون عادة استخدموا معظم الكلمات التى تشير إلى الرب - الله ..إلخ بصيغة الجمع و لكن بمعنى المفرد و هو ما يعرف بجمع التفخيم

و نواصل النقل من النقطة الثالثة
The plural especially in poetry is not unfrequently used where one might expect singular
ترجمتى القائمة على الخداع
الجمع خاصة فى الشعر يستخدم بصورة ليست بنادرة حيث يتوقع الشخص المفرد
و نواصل الأمثلة
eg. Job 6:3 "the sand of the seas" i.e the sea
الترجمة
مثال أيوب 6:3 رمل البحار المراد البحر
Even where only one can be possibly meant is this the case
الترجمة
حتى حيث يكون المعنى المحتمل فقط واحد تكون نفس الحالة
as Jud. 12:7 "he was burried in the towns of Gilead" i.e town
كما فى قضاة 12:7 دفن فى قرى جلعاد أى قرية
Gen 8:4 "The ark rested on the mountains of Ararat"i.e mountain
تكوين 8:4 و استقر الفلك على جبال أراراط أى جبل


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> الفاضل نيومان
> الطلب غريب و لا مبرر له
> أنا جئت بمصادر مسيحية عربية و انجليزية تؤكد أن إلوهيم جمع للتفخيم
> و أنت الآن تريد أن تثبت أنها قاعدة عامة لكل الأسماء فى العبرية
> ...


 

اين الدليل اللغوي ؟؟؟

انا حتى الان اناقشك لغويا بحسب قواعد اللغة العبرية ، ولم اطلب منك شرح او تفسير الكتاب المقدس .

لم اجدك قدمت اي دليل لغوي على ان جمع الاسماء في اللغة العبرية هو جمع تفخيم .

و لكني قدمت واستطيع ان اقدم لك المزيد ، من اكثر من مرجع ان الجمع في ( الوهيم ) هو الوحيد في اللغة العبرية ، وقد يكون هو للتعبير عن لفظ الجلالة ، اذا لم تأت بالدليل ، فليس امامك الا ان توافقني على انه ليس هناك جمع اسماء بصيغة التفخيم في اللغة العبرية . 

وخاصة انني قدمت الدليل على كلامي وانت لم تقدم الدليل على كلامك .

هل اتفقنا على هذه الجزئية ، ام لديك ردا عليها ؟؟؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> اين الدليل اللغوي ؟؟؟
> 
> انا حتى الان اناقشك لغويا بحسب قواعد اللغة العبرية ، ولم اطلب منك شرح او تفسير الكتاب المقدس .
> 
> ...


 
سبحان الله
هل قرأت ما نقلته من ويكبيديا ؟
هل قرأت تلك الجملة 

example of _pluralis excellentiae_, a Hebrew method of expressing greatness by pluralizing a noun
و ترجمتى الغير أمينة و القائمة على بتر السياق و الغش و الخداع تقول
مثال لجمع التفخيم و هى طريقة عبرية للتعبير عن العظمة بجمع اسم

فويكبيديا تقولها بمنتهى الوضوح
جمع الاسم هو طريقة عبرية للتفخيم أى جمع التفخيم

لاحظ أن النص هنا يتحدث عن جمع الأسماء بصفة عامة و ليس الأسماء التى تدل على الله عز وجل
أليس ما سبق دليلا ؟
و نقلت لك من كتاب نحوى
و لكن سأنقل النقطة الثانية التى تعنينا

For the sake of emphasis , the Hebrews commonly employed most of the words which signify Lord , God ..etc in the plural form , but with the sense of the singular .This is called pluralis excellentiae 

ترجمتى غير الأمينة
بغرض التأكيد العبرانيون عادة استخدموا معظم الكلمات التى تشير إلى الرب - الله ..إلخ بصيغة الجمع و لكن بمعنى المفرد و هو ما يعرف بجمع التفخيم

و نواصل النقل من النقطة الثالثة
The plural especially in poetry is not unfrequently used where one might expect singular
ترجمتى القائمة على الخداع
الجمع خاصة فى الشعر يستخدم بصورة ليست بنادرة حيث يتوقع الشخص المفرد
و نواصل الأمثلة
eg. Job 6:3 "the sand of the seas" i.e the sea
الترجمة
مثال أيوب 6:3 رمل البحار المراد البحر
Even where only one can be possibly meant is this the case
الترجمة
حتى حيث يكون المعنى المحتمل فقط واحد تكون نفس الحالة
as Jud. 12:7 "he was burried in the towns of Gilead" i.e town
كما فى قضاة 12:7 دفن فى قرى جلعاد أى قرية
Gen 8:4 "The ark rested on the mountains of Ararat"i.e mountain
تكوين 8:4 و استقر الفلك على جبال أراراط أى جبل


و حتى لو فرضنا جدلا و هو ما لا أسلم به طبعا عدم وجود جمع التفخيم إلا فى كلمة إلوهيم فالحجة ما زالت قائمة عليكم


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> و لنثبت أن اللغة العبرية تعرف جمع الأسماء للتفخيم
> ننقل لكم عن البهيموت من ويكبيديا
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Behemoth
> 
> *Behemoth* (Hebrew *בהמות*, _behemot_; Arabic *بهيموث* _bahīmūth_, or *بهموت* _bahamūt_), pronounced /bɨˈhiməθ/, is a biblical creature mentioned in the Book of Job, 40:15-24. The word is most likely a plural form of בהמה (_bəhēmāh_), meaning _beast_ or _large animal_. It may be an example of _pluralis excellentiae_, a Hebrew method of expressing greatness by pluralizing a noun; it thus implies that Behemoth is the largest and most powerful animal ever to exist. ****phorically, the name has come to be used for any extremely large or powerful entity


 

يا عزيزي ما هو مفهومك عن ( الاثبات ) الذي تتشدق به 

The word is most likely a plural form of בהמה (_bəhēmāh_), meaning _beast_ or _large animal_. It may be an example of _pluralis excellentiae_

*ممكن تترجم الجملة دي لو سمحت ، وقل لي ما العلاقة بينها وبين ( الاثبات ) ؟؟؟*

*الكلمة غير مؤكدة انها جمع ، والمعنى غير مؤكد انه تعبير عن جمع تفخيم او تعظيم .*


*قارن بين كلامك ومرجعك ، وبين هذا المرجع *

ثانياً: إيل، إيلوهيم، يهوه
يعتبر اسم "إيل"، عملياً المقابل القديم والشعري لإيلوهيم. وكما هو الحال في استعمالنا للفظي إيلوهيم، والله، فإن لفظ "إيل"، هو في الوقت نفسه، *اسم جنس يدل على الألوهية بصفة عامة، واسم علم يدل عل الشخص الوحيد والمحدد الذي هو الله. أما إيلوهيم فهو صيغة جمع، لا جمع التفخيم- فهذا غير معروف في اللغة العبرية -* وليس أيضاً أثراً وثنياً، إذ هذا لا يتفق مع العقلية الإسرائيلية، الحساسة جداً، في مثل هذا الموضوع، ولكن من الأرجح أنه أثر من مذهب مشترك بين الشعوب السامية، يدرك الجوهر الإلهي على شكل قوي متعدد. 

http://www.albishara.org/dictionary...ibro=d1f255a373a3cef722e03aa9d980c7eca#ثانياً: إيل، إيلوهيم، يهوه


مرة اخرى لم تقدم لا اثبات ولا دليل ، واقرأ هذا معي من كلامك ايضا .



> For the sake of emphasis , the Hebrews commonly employed most of the words which signify Lord , God ..etc in the plural form , but with the sense of the singular .This is called pluralis excellentiae
> 
> ترجمتى غير الأمينة
> بغرض التأكيد العبرانيون عادة استخدموا معظم الكلمات التى تشير إلى الرب - الله ..إلخ بصيغة الجمع و لكن بمعنى المفرد و هو ما يعرف بجمع التفخيم


 
والكلام باللغة العربية بدون حاجة الى ترجمة من مصدرنا يقول :

وشكلُ الجمع هذا (إلوهيم) ليس أثرًا من الزمن الذي كان فيه بنو إسرائيل مشركين. فالرأي السائد هو أن إلوهيم (إليم) لم يكن في الأصل جمعًا حقيقيًّا. فقد تكون نهاية الكلمة علامة التنوين المعروفة في العربيّة (اللهمّ) والأوغاريتيّة والفينيقيّة. ومهما يكن من أمر، فكلمة إلوهيم تُستعمل في النصوص الأوغاريتيّة في صيغة المفرد، وكاسم علم لإله محدّد هو ايل. في بابلونية وفي كنعان وفي العهد القديم، *يجب أن نعتبر إلوهيم كتضخيم للكلمة وكرفع شخص محدّد إلى مستوى شامل. هذا ما يسمّى جمع الرفعة والجلال *

*http://www.albishara.org/dictionary...9PQ..&libro=371bce7dc83817b73893bcdeed13799b5*


*مرة اخرى ، انت لم تقدم لا اثبات ولادليل ، والاثبات والدليل قدمناه نحن ، ان جمع الوهيم هو لفظ الجلالة .*
*ولا يوجد جمع اسماء او افعال في اللغة العبرية للتفخيم او التعظيم .*

*هل اتفقنا ام لديك مزيد من المواقع التي تقول ترجيحات وكلام غير مؤكد ، تجعلها اثبات ودليل يقول ما تريده بترجمة غير امينة ؟؟؟*


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> يا عزيزي ما هو مفهومك عن ( الاثبات ) الذي تتشدق به
> 
> The word is most likely a plural form of בהמה (_bəhēmāh_), meaning _beast_ or _large animal_. It may be an example of _pluralis excellentiae_
> 
> ...


 
لنرى ترجمتك
و لن أصفها بشئ تأدبا  سأترك للقراء الحكم عليها

The word is most likely a plural form 
المفترض أن تترجم
الكلمة على الأرجح صيغة جمع
و انظر إلى التحريف فى ترجمتك و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله
*الكلمة غير مؤكدة انها جمع *
*أى أنك حولت على الأرجح إلى غير مؤكد*
*المهم أنت تركت الفقرة الأهم و لا أدرى أعمدا أم سهوا*
*فليكن أعيد مرة أخرى*
سبحان الله
هل قرأت ما نقلته من ويكبيديا ؟
هل قرأت تلك الجملة 

example of _pluralis excellentiae_, a Hebrew method of expressing greatness by pluralizing a noun
و ترجمتى الغير أمينة و القائمة على بتر السياق و الغش و الخداع تقول
مثال لجمع التفخيم و هى طريقة عبرية للتعبير عن العظمة بجمع اسم

فويكبيديا تقولها بمنتهى الوضوح
جمع الاسم هو طريقة عبرية للتفخيم أى جمع التفخيم

أين ردك على تلك الفقرة التى تجاوزتها و كأنك لا تراها ؟


 .





> *قارن بين كلامك ومرجعك ، وبين هذا المرجع
> 
> *ثانياً: إيل، إيلوهيم، يهوه
> يعتبر اسم "إيل"، عملياً المقابل القديم والشعري لإيلوهيم. وكما هو الحال في استعمالنا للفظي إيلوهيم، والله، فإن لفظ "إيل"، هو في الوقت نفسه، *اسم جنس يدل على الألوهية بصفة عامة، واسم علم يدل عل الشخص الوحيد والمحدد الذي هو الله. أما إيلوهيم فهو صيغة جمع، لا جمع التفخيم- فهذا غير معروف في اللغة العبرية -* وليس أيضاً أثراً وثنياً، إذ هذا لا يتفق مع العقلية الإسرائيلية، الحساسة جداً، في مثل هذا الموضوع، ولكن من الأرجح أنه أثر من مذهب مشترك بين الشعوب السامية، يدرك الجوهر الإلهي على شكل قوي متعدد.
> ...


أنت الآن تنقل من قاموس واحد و تترك
أقوال اليهود أصحاب اللغة
و باقى القواميس التى استشهدت أنا بها
و سأثبت لك من القاموس الآخر أن ما جاء فى هذا القاموس خطأ



> اقتباس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
و بلا مناقشة لما جاء فى الاقتباس أى ما قلته فى المشاركة التى سبقت مشاركتك السابقة لأنه حجة عليك قمت بالانتقال لقاموس يثبت جمع التفخيم
و لا أعلم بحق كيف تستشهد بشئ يهدم ما تقوله ؟
يبدو أنك متعب أو منفعل أو مش مركز



> والكلام باللغة العربية بدون حاجة الى ترجمة من مصدرنا يقول :
> 
> وشكلُ الجمع هذا (إلوهيم) ليس أثرًا من الزمن الذي كان فيه بنو إسرائيل مشركين. فالرأي السائد هو أن إلوهيم (إليم) لم يكن في الأصل جمعًا حقيقيًّا. فقد تكون نهاية الكلمة علامة التنوين المعروفة في العربيّة (اللهمّ) والأوغاريتيّة والفينيقيّة. ومهما يكن من أمر، فكلمة إلوهيم تُستعمل في النصوص الأوغاريتيّة في صيغة المفرد، وكاسم علم لإله محدّد هو ايل. في بابلونية وفي كنعان وفي العهد القديم، *يجب أن نعتبر إلوهيم كتضخيم للكلمة وكرفع شخص محدّد إلى مستوى شامل. هذا ما يسمّى جمع الرفعة والجلال *
> 
> *http://www.albishara.org/dictionary....3bcdeed13799b5*


 
و الله لا أعلم كيف أشكرك
ركز فيما ظللته أنت بالأحمر
ركز
إلوهيم هى ما يسمى بجمع الرفعة و الجلال
شكرا
أقمت الحجة على نفسك
مرة أخرى أنقل لك
الرد من قاموس الكتاب المقدس من أحد الروابط التى أشكرك على وضعها

http://www.albishara.org/dictionary.php?op=bGV0dGVyPU5USXoma3dvcmQ9TVE9PQ..&libro=371bce7dc83817b73893bcdeed13799b5


ننقل من الرابط
نقرأ الجمع (إلوهيم) أكثر من 2000 مرّة في التوراة (في الواقع 2570 مرّة). يقدر هذا الجمعُ أن يدلّ على آلهة متعدّدة (خر 18 :11؛ تث 10 :17؛ قض 9 :13)، ولكنه لا يُستعمل إلاّ قليلاً مع صفة أو فعل في الجمع (تك 20 :13؛ 35 :7؛ خر 32 :4-8؛ يش 24 :29؛ 2صم 7 :23). إن صيغة الجمع (الوهيم) تُستعمل عادة مع فعل أو صفة في المفرد، وهذا يعني أننا أمام المفرد. فكلمة إلوهيم تدلّ على إله واحد، أو الإله الواحد الحقيقيّ، أو صنم واحد مثل كموش إله الموآبيّين (قض 11 :24)، وعشتار إلاهة الصيدونيّين (1مك 11 :5)، وبعلزبوب إله عقرون (2مل 1 :2). والنصوص البابليّة تسمّي أيضاً سين الإله القمري "آلهة الآلهة". وفي القرن 15 يسمّي ملوكُ كنعان الفرعونَ المؤلّه "الهتي" (ايلانيا. رسائل تل العمارنة 141 :2، 10، 16، 32، 37؛ 144 :1، 6، 8...). وشكلُ الجمع هذا (إلوهيم) ليس أثرًا من الزمن الذي كان فيه بنو إسرائيل مشركين. فالرأي السائد هو أن إلوهيم (إليم) لم يكن في الأصل جمعًا حقيقيًّا. فقد تكون نهاية الكلمة علامة التنوين المعروفة في العربيّة (اللهمّ) والأوغاريتيّة والفينيقيّة. ومهما يكن من أمر، فكلمة إلوهيم تُستعمل في النصوص الأوغاريتيّة في صيغة المفرد، وكاسم علم لإله محدّد هو ايل. في بابلونية وفي كنعان وفي العهد القديم، يجب أن نعتبر إلوهيم كتضخيم للكلمة وكرفع شخص محدّد إلى مستوى شامل. هذا ما يسمّى جمع الرفعة والجلال (رج إش 19 :4؛ 40 :14). إلوهيم هو الذي يمتلك كل صفات إيل. لهذا يُستعمل إلوهيم في التوراة، ليدلّ على الإله الواحد الحقيقيّ، لأنّ يهوه هو الله (ها إلوهيم) ولا إله سواه (تث 4 :35؛ رج إش 46 :9). وهكذا صار إيل اسم علم. وتك 1 يُسمّي يهوه خالق السماء والأرض، الإله الواحد، إلوهيم.


هل قرأت المظلل بالأحمر جيدا ؟
لنعد قراءته سويا
فكلمة إلوهيم تدلّ على إله واحد، أو الإله الواحد الحقيقيّ، أو صنم واحد مثل كموش إله الموآبيّين (قض 11 :24)، وعشتار إلاهة الصيدونيّين (1مك 11 :5)، وبعلزبوب إله عقرون (2مل 1 :2).

نلاحظ أن قاموس الكتاب المقدس يقول أن إلوهيم تستخدم للدلالة على صنم واحد
و الأصنام ليست متعددة الأقانيم بالطبع
مما يدل على أن صيغة الجمع اللفظية إلوهيم استخدمت للدلالة على صنم واحد مفرد

و نقرأ الثانية
فالرأي السائد هو أن إلوهيم (إليم) لم يكن في الأصل جمعًا حقيقيًّا. فقد تكون نهاية الكلمة علامة التنوين المعروفة في العربيّة (اللهمّ) والأوغاريتيّة والفينيقيّة

أى أن قاموس الكتاب المقدس لا يسلم بأن إلوهيم كانت فى الأصل جمعا حقيقيا

و نأتى الآن للطامة الكبري
وفي العهد القديم، يجب أن نعتبر إلوهيم كتضخيم للكلمة وكرفع شخص محدّد إلى مستوى شامل. هذا ما يسمّى جمع الرفعة والجلال 

هذا ما يسمّى جمع الرفعة والجلال 

هذا ما يسمّى جمع الرفعة والجلال 

هذا ما يسمّى جمع الرفعة والجلال 


قاموس الكتاب المقدس يقول أن إلوهيم هى ما يسمي بجمع الرفعة و الجلال

و الآن
هل أنا غير أمين فى الترجمة ؟
هل المصدر غير مسيحي ؟
هل أخطأت فهم الكلام ؟
هل قال المصدر أن إلوهيم جاءت بصيغة الجمع للدلالة على تعدد الأقانيم ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> هذا ما يسمّى جمع الرفعة والجلال
> 
> هذا ما يسمّى جمع الرفعة والجلال
> 
> ...


 
اخيرا بدأت تقرأ وتفهم . 
لاجديد في الاحمر الذي لونته ، قلنا من اول مداخلة اسم الوهيم صيغة جمع اطلقت على الله الواحد الحقيقي الحي ، او على الالهة المزيفة . 

المهم الان : الوهيم جمع الرفعة والجلالة ، عندما تطلق على الله الحقيقي  ..

هل هناك جمع آخر غير الوهيم وصفه اليهود بانه جمع الرفعة والجلالة ؟؟

هذا ما اطلب عنه الدليل اللغوي ، ولم تأتي باي دليل .

عندك دليل لغوي يقول ان جمع الاسماء ( لغير الوهيم ) هو جمع الرفعة والجلالة ؟؟؟

في انتظار رد مباشر ، نعم او لا .

بعد الاتفاق اللغوي ، سوف ننتقل الى المعنى في الكتاب المقدس .


----------



## أثيناغورس (22 ديسمبر 2009)

يا أخ محب المسيح أنت ليه عامل فوضى كده على كلمة أيلوهيم جمع ولا لا ....  يا سيدى بص أنا عاوزك بس تبص على الأيات دى .. أوكى ؟

بص على الأيات دى فى سياقها أرجوك .. أحنا مش بنتخانق هنا ... ماشى ؟ 


أنت بتقول أن الجمع فى أيلوهيم "لفظ الجلالة العبرى" هو جمع تفخيم 

بص يا سيدى 

ناس كتير جدا حولوا يفسروا الجمع ده معرفوش ....  فيه اللى قال ده جمع قوى ... جمع تعظيم ... لكن أصل المشكلة هنا أن مكنش فيه حاجة أسمها جمع تعظيم أيام موسى ..... كل اللى نعرفه أن "أيلوهيم" تفيد الجمع ... الجمع بس 

بص معايا

"*WEAK ARGUMENTS FOR THE TRINITY?*
Boyd claims that appeals to the use of plural words (such as Elohim) for God is a weak argument for The Trinity and "that it is not uncommon to find Trinitarians arguing for the doctrine of the Trinity on the basis of the fact that the word for God in the Old Testament is Elohim which is the plural of the word El." While I would agree that it would be weak indeed to base one’s ENTIRE Trinitarian argument SOLELY on this point, the argument is not in itself weak in the cumulative case for the Trinity... which is in fact a cumulative case, not based SOLELY on any ONE argument. Boyd appeals to unnamed Hebrew scholars (you know... those infamous "most scholars say blah, blah, blah") and concludes "it is easiest and best to understand the plural of Elohim when referenced to Yahweh as denoting a plural of majesty."
Let’s dissect this argument. First and foremost, the so-called "plural of majesty" is an idiom unknown in the time of Moses

بص بقى معايا الأيات اللى جت فيها الكلمة .... 


"ויאמר  אלהים  נעשה  
אדם  בצלמנו
כדמותנו  וירדו
בדגת  הים  ובעוף
השמים  ובבהמה
ובכל־הארץ
ובכל־הרמש  הרמש
על־הארץ׃"

ترجمة الأية : "* قال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا فيتسلطون على سمك                  البحر و على طير السماء و على البهائم و على كل الارض و على جميع                  الدبابات التي تدب على الارض  

*ممكن أسألك سؤال و تجاوبنى يا شيخ ....     الله هنا كان بيكلم مين ؟؟ 

هتقولى جمع تعظيم.... هقولك غلط .... بص كده الأيه دى ... 

*"**و قال الرب الاله هوذا الانسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير و                  الشر و الان لعله يمد يده و ياخذ من شجرة الحياة ايضا و ياكل و                  يحيا الى الابد"

*كواحد من مين ؟؟تعالى نشوف أدم كان عاوز يبقى زى مين .... 

*" بل الله عالم انه يوم تاكلان منه تنفتح اعينكما و تكونان كالله                  عارفين الخير و الشر *"


يعنى بص كده ....   واحد منا دى معناها " واحد من الله !! "  اللى أدم كان عاوز يبقى زيه ... 


أذن "واحد منا" تشير الى تعدد الأقانيم فى الجوهر الألهى ولا يمكن أنكار هذا ... 

حتى اليهود معرفوش يفسروا ليه الله بيتكلم بالجمع كده شوف كتاب مدراش رباه بيقول ايه ... 



Rabbi Samuel Bar Hanman in the name of Rabbi Jonathan said, that at the time when Moses wrote the Torah, writing a portion of it daily, when he came to this verse which says, "And Elohim said, let us make man in our image after our likeness," Moses said, "Master of the universe, why do you give herewith an excuse to the sectarians (who believe in the Tri-unity of God)." God answered Moses, "You write and whoever wants to err, let him err."1: It is obvious that the Midrash Rabbah is trying to simply get around the problem and *fails *to answer adequately why God refers to Himself in the plural. 

الحكاية مش خناقة يا محب المسيح .... خليك واثق أنه هو كمان بيحبك ... أمين


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

> اقتباس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يا نيومان
هل أنت بالفعل جاد فى تناول الموضوع بتلك الطريقة بالفعل ؟
نحن نتكلم عن إلوهيم ؟
فما دخل باقى الكلمات ؟
هل نحن الآن فى حوار لتعلم العبرية و قواعدها ؟
ثانيا
نقلت لك من ويكبيديا أن بهيموت على الأرجح جمع تفخيم فما كان منك إلا أن قمت بتغيير كلمة على الأرجح إلى من غير المؤكد
ثالثا
للمرة الثالثة على التوالى أنقل لك نفس الكلام من ويكبيديا





> *المهم أنت تركت الفقرة الأهم و لا أدرى أعمدا أم سهوا
> فليكن أعيد مرة أخرى*
> سبحان الله
> هل قرأت ما نقلته من ويكبيديا ؟
> ...



و ما زلت تتجاهل الرد
هدانا الله و إياك
لو كنت تعبان أو مش مركز أو عندك مشكلة تشغلك نتوقف اليوم ...مافيش مشاكل

رابعا نقلت لك


> نواصل النقل من النقطة الثالثة
> The plural especially in poetry is not unfrequently used where one might expect singular
> ترجمتى القائمة على الخداع
> الجمع خاصة فى الشعر يستخدم بصورة ليست بنادرة حيث يتوقع الشخص المفرد
> ...


 
نقلا عن
http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...age&q=pluralis excellentiae in hebrew&f=false

أين الرد على قول الكتاب المقدس
جبال أراراط بدلا من جبل أراراط
قرى جلعاد بدلا من قرية جلعاد ؟
أين الرد على استخدام الجمع بدلا من المفرد ؟

و أخيرا
أطلق على يوسف عليه السلام أدونيم الأرض أى أسياد الأرض من قبل إخوته فى التكوين 42:33 أى أسياد الأرض و ليس سيد الأرض على الرغم من أنه شخص واحد و هو بالطبع نوع من جمع التفخيم
نقلا عن
http://godandson.reslight.net/?p=230

At Genesis 42:30, Joseph is spoken of as the “lord” (’adhoneh’, the plural intensive of excellence) of Egypt.


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 ديسمبر 2009)

يا عزيزي ، للمرة الرابعة اكتب لك الرد ، فاذا كررت كلامك مرة اخرى ، بدون تقديم دليل سيكون مصير ردك الحذف .

لقد انتهى وقت اللف والدوران ومحاولة تلفيق الادلة .





محب للمسيح7 قال:


> يا نيومان





محب للمسيح7 قال:


> هل أنت بالفعل جاد فى تناول الموضوع بتلك الطريقة بالفعل ؟
> نحن نتكلم عن إلوهيم ؟
> فما دخل باقى الكلمات ؟
> هل نحن الآن فى حوار لتعلم العبرية و قواعدها ؟
> ...




اذا كانت كلمة ( بهيموث ) ترجيح انها جمع وليس تأكيد فلن نلتفت اليها على انها دليل على اي شيء .



> أين الرد على قول الكتاب المقدس
> جبال أراراط بدلا من جبل أراراط
> قرى جلعاد بدلا من قرية جلعاد ؟
> أين الرد على استخدام الجمع بدلا من المفرد ؟



اولا : هل في الطبيعة جبل اراراط ام سلسلة جبال اراراط ؟؟
ثانيا : هل هي قرية اسمها جلعاد ، ام مجموعة قرى صغيرة تكون قرية كبيرة اسمها جلعاد ؟؟
ثالثا : هل هذا جمع تفخيم للقرية والجبل ؟؟؟

اذا دليلك ترجيحي من تأليفك ولا يلتفت اليه .



> و أخيرا
> أطلق على يوسف عليه السلام أدونيم الأرض أى أسياد الأرض من قبل إخوته فى التكوين 42:33 أى أسياد الأرض و ليس سيد الأرض على الرغم من أنه شخص واحد و هو بالطبع نوع من جمع التفخيم
> نقلا عن
> http://godandson.reslight.net/?p=230
> ...


 
رجعت لمناقشة الكتاب المقدس ، وانا لازلت اتكلم لغويا

فهل ممكن التركيز قليلا يا اخي الفاضل ؟؟؟

اذا كنت تعبان او مشغول او نعسان او محتاج للنوم توقف اليوم .

يا اخي ركّز شوية الله يرضى عليك خلينا نخلص من النقطة دي .

انا اتكلم لغويا ، ولم انتقل لمناقشة اي اية من الكتاب المقدس .


*قارن بين كلامك ومرجعك ، وبين هذا المرجع *

ثانياً: إيل، إيلوهيم، يهوه
يعتبر اسم "إيل"، عملياً المقابل القديم والشعري لإيلوهيم. وكما هو الحال في استعمالنا للفظي إيلوهيم، والله، فإن لفظ "إيل"، هو في الوقت نفسه، *اسم جنس يدل على الألوهية بصفة عامة، واسم علم يدل عل الشخص الوحيد والمحدد الذي هو الله. أما إيلوهيم فهو صيغة جمع، لا جمع التفخيم- فهذا غير معروف في اللغة العبرية -* وليس أيضاً أثراً وثنياً، إذ هذا لا يتفق مع العقلية الإسرائيلية، الحساسة جداً، في مثل هذا الموضوع، ولكن من الأرجح أنه أثر من مذهب مشترك بين الشعوب السامية، يدرك الجوهر الإلهي على شكل قوي متعدد. 

http://www.albishara.org/dictionary....80c7eca#ثانياً: إيل، إيلوهيم، يهوه


وشكلُ الجمع هذا (إلوهيم) ليس أثرًا من الزمن الذي كان فيه بنو إسرائيل مشركين. فالرأي السائد هو أن إلوهيم (إليم) لم يكن في الأصل جمعًا حقيقيًّا. فقد تكون نهاية الكلمة علامة التنوين المعروفة في العربيّة (اللهمّ) والأوغاريتيّة والفينيقيّة. ومهما يكن من أمر، فكلمة إلوهيم تُستعمل في النصوص الأوغاريتيّة في صيغة المفرد، وكاسم علم لإله محدّد هو ايل. في بابلونية وفي كنعان وفي العهد القديم، *يجب أن نعتبر إلوهيم كتضخيم للكلمة وكرفع شخص محدّد إلى مستوى شامل. هذا ما يسمّى جمع الرفعة والجلال *

*http://www.albishara.org/dictionary....3bcdeed13799b5*



*للمرة الاخيرة ، اذا لديك مصدر لغوي يقول ان الجمع في اللغة العبرية لغير الوهيم هو صيغة الجلالة او تعظيم ، هاته ، اذا ليس لديك مصدر يقول هذا التقرير ، وفر على نفسك محاولة تأويل اي شرح للكتاب المقدس .*


*اذا اتفقنا على معرفة اللغة العبرية وقواعدها سنستطيع بعد ذلك ان نفهم الكتاب المقدس ونتفق على تفسيراته ، اما وانك تضع قواعدك الخاصة على اللغة العبرية فلن يقودك الا الى الضلال .*

*هذا آخر طلب اضعه ، واذا تكرر نفس ردك ، سيحذف .*


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

> *المهم أنت تركت الفقرة الأهم و لا أدرى أعمدا أم سهوا
> فليكن أعيد مرة أخرى
> *سبحان الله
> هل قرأت ما نقلته من ويكبيديا ؟
> ...


للمرة الرابعة يا نيومان
ممكن من فضلك ترد على الجزئية دى؟


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

أثيناغورس قال:


> يا أخ محب المسيح أنت ليه عامل فوضى كده على كلمة أيلوهيم جمع ولا لا .... يا سيدى بص أنا عاوزك بس تبص على الأيات دى .. أوكى ؟
> 
> بص على الأيات دى فى سياقها أرجوك .. أحنا مش بنتخانق هنا ... ماشى ؟
> 
> ...


 

الفاضل أثيناغورس
شكرا لأسلوبك الهادئ
و طبعا العملية مش خناءة
كنت كتبت ردا عليك لكن للأسف حدثت مشكلة أثناء إرساله
المرة القادمة إن شاء الله تعالى أرد عليك


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 ديسمبر 2009)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> للمرة الرابعة يا نيومان
> ممكن من فضلك ترد على الجزئية دى؟


 
للمرة الخامسة ارد عليها يا عزيزي 

المثال يناقش كلمة (بهيموث ) وحيث انها تفترض انها صيغة الجمع بدون تأكيد من مرجع لغوي ، فكل ما تفضلته يكون افتراض على الافتراض . 

وما بني على باطل فهو باطل .

هل لديك دليل ؟؟؟ ام لازلت تحاول في امور ترجيحية ؟؟؟

والموقع الذي تحبه وتثق فيه يقول ان عن كلمة ( الوهيم في القرآن ) فهل من الممكن ان تترجم لنا ، ام نترجم نحن لك ؟؟؟

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elohim


*Elohim in the Qur'an*
In the context of Islam, the divine name _Allah_, used in the Qur'an, has a linguistic cognate relationship with the Hebrew word "Eloah (אלוה)". See "La ilaha illallah...", the Muslim declaration of faith, where the word for a _god_ is Ilah (from which the word Allah derives by prefixation of the Arabic definite article).
In the Qur'an, a first person plural pronoun ("we") is used in a similar way when the angels are involved in executing the will of God, implying the presence of these divinely guided beings.[6] Some Muslim scholars, however, reject the opinion of the plural pronoun being used in this way, and instead explain the plural pronoun as an example of "royal plural".[7] As in the Bible, when the focus is on the oneness of God (as in worship of God alone) the singular is used.[8]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elohim
​*اتمنى الا نجدك فجأة مزدوج المعايير فترفض تعريف الاسلام من ويكبيديا وتجبرنا نحن على قبول تعريفات ويكبيديا، في انتظار ترجمتك يا عزيزي .*

*فاذا وافقت على ما جاء في ويكبيديا ، نقلت لك ما نتناقش فيه ايضا عن الوهيم ، اما اذا رفضته كمرجعية للتحكيم ، فهذا وشأنك .*




​​


----------



## أثيناغورس (22 ديسمبر 2009)

و مين قال أساسا أن الويكيبديا مصدر موثوق منه ؟؟؟ يابنى دى موسوعة حرة أنا نفسى ممكن أروح أكتب فيها موضوع و أجيب كام مصدر مضروبين و أخلص .... دى مراجيح مش موسوعة ...

أما عن مصطلح " _pluralis excellentiae" ده تعالى أوريك أمتا أبتدى يستعمل _


​"An Amazing Hoax: During the nineteenth century debates between Unitarians and Trinitarians, the principle of pluralis majestaticus was revealed to be a hoax popularized by the famous Jewish scholar Gesenius. It became clear that he used it as a ruse de guerre against Christianity." (Robert Morey, The Trinity, p95​ 
حضرتك يعنى معنى كده أن مصطلحات مثل "pluralis excellentiae" و "pluralis majestaticus" مكانتش مستعملة قبل القرن التاسع عشر أساسا !! و اللى حاجج بيها هو يهودى أسمه جيسينيوس ليه بقى ؟؟؟ علشان يضرب المسيحية !​ 
تعالى نكمل ... ​ 

*E. What scholars say about "Plural of Majesty":*
" 1-Every one who is acquainted with the rudiments of the Hebrew and Chaldee languages, must know that God, in the holy Writings, very often spoke of Himself in the plural. The passages are numerous, in which, instead of a grammatical agreement between the subject and predicate, we meet with a construction, which some modern grammarians, who possess more of the so-called philosophical than of the real knowledge of the Oriental languages, call a _pluralis excellentiae_. This helps them out of every apparent difficulty. 
Such a _pluralis excellentiae_ was, however, a thing unknown to Moses and the prophets. Pharaoh, Nebuchadnezzar, David, and all the other kings, throughout _TeNaKh_ (the Law, the Prophets, and the Hagiographa) speak in the singular, and not as modern kings in the plural. They do not say we, but I, command; as in Gen. xli. 41; Dan. iii. 29; Ezra i. 2, etc." (Rabbi Tzvi Nassi, Oxford University professor, The Great Mystery, 1970, p6 , ) ​ 
مكنش فيه حاجة أسمها جمع التعظيم "pluralis excellentiae" أيام موسى ... وألا تبرر ليه مفيش حد تانى أستعملها فى كل التناخ ( العهد القديم) ؟​ 

The best answer that they [Old Hebrew lexicographers and grammarians] could give was that the plural form used for the name (or title) of God was the ‘pluralis majestatis,’ that is the plural of majesty…to say nothing of the fact that it is not at all certain that the ‘pluralis majestatis’ is ever found in the Old Testament, there is an explanation much nearer at hand and much simpler, and that is, that a plural name was used for the one God, in spite of the intense monotheism of the Jews, because there is a plurality of person in the one Godhead." (The God of the Bible, R. A.Torrey, 1923, p 64)​ 
تانى و ثالث علشان خاطرك ​ 

تعالى بقى نشوف المصادر المسيحية الأولى بتفسر أزاى ​ 
تحب نبتدى من سنة كام ؟؟ تعالى من أول سنة 74 ميلادية ​ 
الأقتباس الأول من رسالة برنابا ​ 
*74 AD Epistle of Barnabas*: "For the ******ure says concerning us, while 
He speaks to the Son, "Let Us make man after Our image, and after Our likeness" (Epistle of Barnabas, Chapter VI.—The Sufferings of Christ, and the New Covenant, Were Announced by the Prophets.) "​ 
رسالة برنابا كتبت فى القرن الأول المسيحى و حضرتك الرسالة بتفسر "نعمل الأنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا" بأن الأب بيكلم أبنه ... طبعا سنة 74 ميلادية كان بعض التلاميذ عايشين و كمان اليهود كانوا موجودين ... لو أستعمال "جمع التعظيم" موجود كان ظهر حد من ساعتها يكدب المسيحيين فى كده ... ​ 
ثانى أقتباس من حوار القديس يوستينوس الشهيد مع تريفو اليهودى ! واخد بالك مع مين ؟؟؟؟ مع تريفو اليهودى ! 'طبعا الحوار سنة 150 ميلاديا​ 
*150 AD Justin Martyr*: Speaking of Jewish theologians Justin calls the Jewish teaching that God spoke to angels a hersey: "In saying, therefore, ‘as one of us, ’[Moses] has declared that [there is a certain] number of persons associated with one another, and that they are at least two. For I would not say that the 
dogma of that heresy which is said to be among you (The Jews had their own heresies which supplied many things to the Christian heresies) is true, or that the teachers of it can prove that [God] spoke to angels, or that the human ***** was the workmanship of angels. But this Offspring, which was truly brought forth from the Father, was with the Father before all the creatures." (Dialogue of Justin Martyr, with Trypho, a Jew: Chapter LXII.—The Words "Let Us Make Man") "​ 
حضرتك هنا القديس يوستينوس الشهيد بيدعوا أن عقيدة "أن الله كان بيتكلم مع الملايكة" عقيدة هرطوقية ! و طبعا تريفو اليهودى أتخرس خالص قدامه و ماذكرش حاجة عن جمع التعظيم حضرتك ... لو كان مستعمل كان أحتج بيه 
كفاية كده ... ​ 
بحترمك جدا و يسوع بيحبك ​ 
شكرا​ 
مصادرى :​ 
http://www.bible.ca/trinity/trinity-oneness-unity-plural-of-majesty-pluralis-majestaticus-royal-we.htm​ 
http://www.bible.ca/trinity/trinity-oneness-unity-plural-nouns-pronouns-verbs-adverbs.htm​


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

عذرا على التأخر فى الرد لكثرة المشاغل
طبعا لم أترك الحوار
و سأضع ردودى على الفاضلين نيومان و أثيناغورس فى غضون أيام إن شاء الله


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

خذ وقتك الكافي 
وفي انتظار ترجمتك للجزء الخاص عن اسم الوهيم في القرآن ، من نفس المصدر الذي اتيت فيه تستشهد بشرح اسم الوهيم .


----------



## أثيناغورس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

أتفضل حضرتك خد وقتك ....  بس أرجوك برضه تضع الرد على أستشهادات الأباء الرسوليين ...


----------



## محب للمسيح7 (3 يناير 2010)

> *Elohim in the Qur'an
> *In the context of Islam, the divine name _Allah_, used in the Qur'an, has a linguistic cognate relationship with the Hebrew word "Eloah (אלוה)". See "La ilaha illallah...", the Muslim declaration of faith, where the word for a _god_ is Ilah (from which the word Allah derives by prefixation of the Arabic definite article).
> In the Qur'an, a first person plural pronoun ("we") is used in a similar way when the angels are involved in executing the will of God, implying the presence of these divinely guided beings.[6] Some Muslim scholars, however, reject the opinion of the plural pronoun being used in this way, and instead explain the plural pronoun as an example of "royal plural".[7] As in the Bible, when the focus is on the oneness of God (as in worship of God alone) the singular is used.[8]
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eloh





ترجمة ما جاء بالأحمر
فى القرآن الكريم يستعمل ضمير المتكلم الجمع نحن بطريقة مشابهة حينما يتدخل الملائكة فى تحقيق إرادة الله مما يدل على وجود تلك الكائنات التى يقودها الله

و بصراحة أنا لا أعترض على الكلام السابق

نلاحظ أن المكتوب بالأحمر ينتهى بالرقم
6
و الملحوظة كانت تحدد آيتين هما
مريم 64
قال تعالى
*وَمَا نَتَنَزَّلُ إِلَّا بِأَمْرِ رَبِّكَ لَهُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِينَا وَمَا خَلْفَنَا وَمَا بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ نَسِيًّا*

و هنا بالطبع الضمير يعود على الملائكة التى لا 
تنزل إلا بأمر الله
و الآية الأخرى هى
قال تعالى : *وَمَا مِنَّا إِلَّا لَهُ مَقَامٌ مَعْلُومٌ*
*وَإِنَّا لَنَحْنُ الصَّافُّونَ*
*وَإِنَّا لَنَحْنُ الْمُسَبِّحُونَ*
الصافات 164-166
نقلا عن تفسير ابن كثير
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?nType=1&bm=&nSeg=0&l=arb&nSora=37&nAya=166&taf=KATHEER&tashkeel=0

وَقَالَ اِبْن عَبَّاس رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُمَا وَمُجَاهِد " وَمَا مِنَّا إِلَّا لَهُ مَقَام مَعْلُوم " الْمَلَائِكَة " وَإِنَّا لَنَحْنُ الصَّافُّونَ " الْمَلَائِكَة " وَإِنَّا لَنَحْنُ الْمُسَبِّحُونَ " الْمَلَائِكَة نُسَبِّح اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ .

و بالتالى فما ورد فى الويكبيديا بشأن هاتين الآيتين صحيح

و عندما قمت بمراجعة المقالة اليوم وجدتهم قد ألغوا الجزء الخاص بالإسلام من المقالة حاليا

و فى مقال عن جمع التفخيم بويكبيديا 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Majestic_plural
تقول الموسوعة تحت عنوان
Non- western usage
There are many verses in the Qur'an where Allah speaks using the Arabic pronoun _nahnu_ (meaning "we") or its associated suffix….”we” created, “we” sent down, etc.

و يقول نيومان


> للمرة الخامسة ارد عليها يا عزيزي
> 
> المثال يناقش كلمة (بهيموث ) وحيث انها تفترض انها صيغة الجمع بدون تأكيد من مرجع لغوي ، فكل ما تفضلته يكون افتراض على الافتراض .
> 
> وما بني على باطل فهو باطل .


 

لنقرأ ما جاء فى ويكبيديا مرة أخرى

*The word is most likely a plural form of בהמה (bəhēmāh), meaning beast or large animal. It may be an example of pluralis excellentiae, a Hebrew method of expressing greatness by pluralizing a noun; it thus implies that Behemoth is the largest and most powerful animal ever to exist. *

*لنقرأ تلك الجملة بالتحديد*
*It may be an example of pluralis excellentiae, a Hebrew method of expressing greatness by pluralizing a noun*

*من المحتمل أن تكون مثالا لجمع التفخيم و هى طريقة عبرية للتعبير عن العظمة بجمع الأسماء*

*فالاحتمالية أن تكون كلمة بهيموت جمعا للتفخيم*
*و ليست الاحتمالية فى وجود جمع التفخيم فى العبرية كما يحاول نيومان أن يوحى لنا*
*و إليك ما يقوله قاموس الكتاب المقدس عن بهيموت*
بهيموت
البهيمة. في العبريّة : ب هـ ي م و ت. يتحدّث أي 40 :15-24 عن "البهيمة" في صيغة الجمع في معنى بهيمة البهائم أي أعظم البهائم (وحيد القرن)، في اتصال مع لاويثان (40 :25-41 :26). هذان الوحشان يجسّدان الشرّ في البحر والبرّ، ويتميّزان بقوّة هائلة. فلا يستطيع أحد أن يجرحهما أو يغلبهما. لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يسيطر على بهيموت ( آ26)، ومع ذلك فهذا الوحش خليقة الله (أي آ15) وأول أعماله (آ19). هو في يد الله ( آ19-20). إنّ صورة بهيموت أفهمت أيوب أنّه كلا شيء مع أنّه يحسب نفسه أقوى من الله. تماهى هذا الحيوان في الماضي مع الفيل. ولكن اكتُشف أنّه يتماهى مع وحيد القرن ولا سيّمَا في مصر. وربّما مع الجاموس (أي 40 :15-24 يقابل الأدب الأوغاريتيّ الذي يتحدّث عن جاموس إيل المتوحّش). مهما يكن من أمر، بهيموت هو رمز إلى قوّة الشرّ التي لا يقدر عليها سوى الله.
http://www.albishara.org/dictionary.php?op=bGV0dGVyPU1UTXhNUT09Jmt3b3JkPU1nPT0
*عموما*
*تفضل*
*إليك مصادر أخرى تتحدث عن ال*
*Biblical hebrew*
*تقر بوجود جمع التفخيم*

*المرجع*
*Gesenius hebrew grammar*
*صفحة 397*
(_c_): the _pluralis excellentiae_ or _maiestatis_, as has been remarked above, is properly a variety of the abstract plural, since it sums up the several characteristics[2]﻿ belonging to the idea, besides possessing the secondary sense of an _intensification_ of the original idea. It is thus closely related to the plurals of amplification, treated under e, which are mostly found in poetry

http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Page:Gesenius%27_Hebrew_Grammar_(1910_Kautzsch-Cowley_edition).djvu/422

و من صفحة 398
So especially אֱלֹהִים‎​ _Godhead, God_ (to be distinguished from the numerical plural _gods_, Ex 12:12, &c.). The supposition that אֱלֹהִים‎​ is to be regarded as merely a remnant of earlier polytheistic views (i.e. as originally only a numerical plural) is at least highly improbable, and, moreover, would not explain the analogous plurals (see below). That the language has entirely rejected the idea of numerical plurality in אֱלֹהִים‎​ (whenever it denotes _one_ God), is proved especially by its being almost invariably joined with a singular attribute (cf. § 132 h), e.g. אֱלֹהִים צַדִּיק‎​ Ps 7:10, &c.

http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Page:Gesenius%27_Hebrew_Grammar_(1910_Kautzsch-Cowley_edition).djvu/423

و على الرابط التالى تجد كتاب كامل عن استخدام الجمع بمعنى المفرد فى العبرية لتقوية المعنى و التعظيم
و هو ما يعرف باسم
Pluralis intensive
و اسم الكتاب هو
Pluralis intensivus in Hebrew

http://www.archive.org/stream/pluralisintensi00embegoog/pluralisintensi00embegoog_djvu.txt

و جاء فى الكتاب كما جاء فى
American journal of semitic languages
http://www.jstor.org/pss/527612

The 'pluralis intensivus ' was in all probability employed at 
first to denote the wide phenomena of nature. Several phenomena 
in the universe were designated in Hebrew by plural expressions 
because they inspired the Hebrew mind with the idea of great- 
ness, majesty, grandeur, and holiness[]


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> ترجمة ما جاء بالأحمر
> فى القرآن الكريم يستعمل ضمير المتكلم الجمع نحن بطريقة مشابهة حينما يتدخل الملائكة فى تحقيق إرادة الله مما يدل على وجود تلك الكائنات التى يقودها الله
> 
> و بصراحة أنا لا أعترض على الكلام السابق
> ...


 

الاخ الفاضل محب للمسيح 

ما جاء في الموقع الذي تستشهد به يقول ان القرآن ليس فيه جمع للتفخيم ، ولكن الجمع لان الله يتكلم هو والملائكة .
ما جاء في الآيتين كان دليل للاستشهاد وليس على سبيل الحصر .

وانت تقول انك توافق على هذا البيان ، 

فاين اذا الكلام بالجمع للتفخيم في القرآن ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> و عندما قمت بمراجعة المقالة اليوم وجدتهم قد ألغوا الجزء الخاص بالإسلام من المقالة حاليا


 
اذا اسمح لي موقع الويكبيديا موقع غير موثوق به ، لانه كما قلنا سابقا هو موقع يستطيع اي فرد الاضافة اليه والحذف منه .

لن اناقش ما تأتي به من موقع ويكبيديا .

فهل ننتقل الى سؤالي الاول مرة اخرى ، 

*اذا لديك مصدر لغوي يقول ان الجمع في اللغة العبرية لغير الوهيم هو صيغة الجلالة او تعظيم ، هاته ، اذا ليس لديك مصدر يقول هذا التقرير ، وفر على نفسك محاولة تأويل اي شرح للكتاب المقدس .

*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

الويكيبيديا مسخره

كفايه انه بيوصفوا الاله المسيحي بوصف godhead كلمه ماكره معاناها ثالوث الاله او راس الالهه

كلامهم ماكر اوي علي فكره


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> و جاء فى الكتاب كما جاء فى
> American journal of semitic languages
> http://www.jstor.org/pss/527612
> 
> ...


 

الاخ محب للمسيح 

ماذا تسمي انسان ، يقتبس فقط الفقرة التي قمت بترجمتها ، ويتغافل عن الفقرة الاخيرة ؟؟؟

واليك ما جاء بها 






اقرأ معي اذا تكرمت الجملة الاخيرة ؟؟
والتي تصحح المفاهيم المغلوطة التي كتبتها اقتباسا من بداية الفقرة ؟؟

والتي تقول ان مفهوم الجمع هنا هو الجمع العددي .

هل نسمي هذا ترجمة غير امينة ، ام تدليس ؟؟؟
اترك التسمية لك ولضميرك وللمتابعين .


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> و على الرابط التالى تجد كتاب كامل عن استخدام الجمع بمعنى المفرد فى العبرية لتقوية المعنى و التعظيم
> و هو ما يعرف باسم
> pluralis intensive
> و اسم الكتاب هو
> ...


 

اذا كان المرجع الذي تشير اليه وهو صفحة واحدة تابعناها مع القراء وكشفنا فيها ( تدليسا ) في ترجمة فقرة مبدئية ، يقوم الكاتب في بقيتها بكتابة خلاصة وخاتمة تقول بعكس ما نقلته علينا .

فكيف نصدق رابط وضعته لكتاب كامل ، تضع عنه تلخيصا من عندياتك ، فهل يثق القاريء بعد ذلك في ترجمتك او ما تنقله عن الموقع ؟؟
وهل تريدنا ان نقرأ الكتاب كله لكي نكشف تدليسك ، وكذبك وترجماتك غير الامينة ؟؟

بالطبع لن اضيع الوقت ، فقط اطلب من القاريء المتابع ان يراجع المداخلة السابقة ، فهي تسهل عليه كشف طريقتك في الاقتباس .

هل نتابع الرد ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

محب للمسيح7 قال:


> *عموما*
> *تفضل*
> *إليك مصادر أخرى تتحدث عن ال*
> *Biblical hebrew*
> ...


 

ولكشف (لن اقول ) التدليس والكذب ولكني اترك الحكم لفطنة القاريء .

اسألك بضميرك ( اذا كان حيا ) هل قرأت الفقرة السابقة للفقرة التي اقتبستها ؟؟؟ 
هل قرأت الخاتمة للصفحة التي كتبت منها الاقتباس ؟؟

اعتقد انك قرأتها ،

اسألك ، لماذا تجاهلتها ، هل لانها تقول ان رأي الكتاب يؤكد ان الجمع ليس جمعا للتفخيم ، ولكنه جمعا عدديا !!!!!!!!

اذا انت تقتبس كلام من الكتاب لا يقوله الكاتب ، ولكنه يذكره لكي يفنده ويدحضه ,وبالرغم من ان الموقع ايضا هو مثل سابقة ، الذي يمكن لاي انسان ان يقوم بالتعديل فيه ، الا انني اضع الفقرة كاملة لكي اكشفك امام نفسك اولا وامام القراء ثانيا ..

هل هذه هي اخلاق المسلمين الان ؟؟؟

اليك الفقرة السابقة واضعها امام القاريء العزيز ، واذا احتاج احد لترجمة فليطلب ، ( ولكني اضعها اساسا ) لكشف الاخ محب المسيح ( وياليتك تحبه حقا ) .​ 

http://en.wikisource.org/wiki/Page:Gesenius'_Hebrew_Grammar_(1910_Kautzsch-Cowley_edition).djvu/422



اقرأ الفقرة A والفقرة الختامية اسفل الصفحة ، لتكتشف ان الكاتب يفند القائلين بجمع التفخيم ، ويقول ان الجمع في العبرية القديمة هو الجمع العددي فقط ، فليس في العبرية القديمة جمع تفخيم .








الخلاصة النهائية التي حجبها الاخ المسلم تقول 

*The use of the plural as a form of respctuful address is quite foreign to Hebrew*​ 
الدليل لصالحنا يا اخي المسلم وليس لصالحك !!!

الان انت احد اثنين : اما انك (جاهل ) تنقل بدون ان تقرأ ، واما انك ( كاذب ) تقرأ وتعرف ما في الموقع ولكنك تنقله مبتورا لتكذب على القاريء البسيط الذي يقرأ ولا يضغط على الرابط للمتابعة .

فانت اي هذين الاثنين؟؟؟

جاهل ، اسأل ونحن نرشدك ونعلمك ، 
كاذب ، اعتقد اننا بهذه الطريقة فضحنا كذبك 
وفي كلتا الحالين ، نصلي ان يقودك الله لتنقي قلبك وضميرك وتبحث عن الحق لا تدلسه وتخفيه .


----------



## أثيناغورس (3 يناير 2010)

أيه رأيك فى الأستشهدات الأبائية أخى محب المسيح ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 يناير 2010)

يغلق لعدم كفاءة المحاور المسلم 
ولتعمده الكذب والتدليس ، والاقتباسات المبتورة 
وتجاهله الرد على الموضوع لفترة طويلة برغم تواجده في المنتدى .


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 يناير 2010)

بعد اعلاق الموضوع وبدلا من ان يقدم الاخ محب للمسيح اعتذاره عن اقتباساته الكاذبة والمبتورة وترجماته غير الامينة ، وضع شكوى في المنتدى ، واضاف اليها انني تهربت من الرد على جزئية اراد ان يطرحها ، وكنت وعدته على البريد الداخلي بالرد عليها .

واشكره لتذكيره لي بهذه النقطة ، وها انا افي بوعدي ، واضع دليلا جديدا على كذب الاخ المسلم في كل اقتباساته ، لتكون شاهدا امام الجميع .



محب للمسيح7 قال:


> فبدلا من أن يقوم نيومان بالرد قام بإغلاق الموضوع
> و من العجيب أنه كان يتوعدنى على الخاص أيضا بأنه سيلقنى درس قاسي حين يرد على استشهادى ب Smith bible dictionary
> 
> و بإمكانى أن أكتب فى العديد من المنتديات الإسلامية عن الموضوع قائلا أن نيومان أغلق الموضوع هروبا لضعف حجته


 
دليل جديد على طريقة الاقتباس المبتور والكاذب الذي يفعله الاخ محب للمسيح ، هو محاولته الاقتباس من قاموس 
smith bible dictionary 
ليوهم البعض ان القاموس ينكر ان الوهيم هي دلالة على الثالوث ؟؟

اقتباس الاخ المسلم كلمات في بداية الفقرة ، وعدم استكمال بقية الاقتباس لانها تدينه هو وتثبت خطأ استشهاده .

وهذا هو الدليل والبرهان على طريقة ( محب للمسيح ) الذي يقتبس اقتباسات مبتورة وكاذبة محاولا خداع البسطاء من متابعي الموضوع .


http://www.bible.ca/trinity/trinity-Smith.htm



William Smith: A Dictionary Of The Bible




​ 
*How the Watchtower quoted the source:*​ 
"The fanciful idea that [elo-him] referred to the trinity of persons in the Godhead hardly finds now a supporter among scholars. It is either what grammarians call the plural of majesty, or it denotes the fullness of divine strength, the sum of powers displayed by God.'" (William Smith: A Dictionary Of The Bible, p220; quoted in, Should you believe the Trinity?, Watchtower publication)​ 
*What they left out to deliberately misrepresent the source and deceive you:*​ 
Two sentences later:
"The name (Jehovah) is never applied to a false god, nor to any other being except one, the ANGEL-JEHOVAH who is thereby marked as one with God and who appears again in the New Covenant as 'God manifested in the flesh.'" (William Smith: A Dictionary Of The Bible, p220)​ 


*Deception Exposed:* 
Smith takes the view that the "angel in the wilderness" was a manifestation of Jesus Christ. Smith obviously does not believe that Jesus is a creature, for he openly states that Jesus is called "Jehovah".​
While we do not agree with Smith's comments that "elohim" does not indicate a plurality of persons, because it finds little support among scholars, Smith is a trinitarian who believes other passages teach the trinity.​

باختصار : الاخ المسلم محب للمسيح (وليته كان محبا حقا للمسيح ) يقتبس من كلام سميث قوله ( انه لا يجد في العصر الحديث من يدّعم القول بان الوهيم تثبت الثالوث ) .
وبعد هذه الكلمة بسطرين فقط ، يكتب يقول ( ان اسم -يهوه - والذي لم يطلق الا على الله وحده ، نجده يطلق ايضا على ملاك يهوه الذي ظهر العهد الجديد في الجسد ، الله الظاهر في الجسد ، يسوع المسيح ).

اذا القاموس الذي يقتبس منه يشهد ان يهوه تطلق على اقنومين من الاقانيم الثلاثة .

فلماذا الاقتباسات المبتورة، والتي تحاول فيها خداع القاريء ؟ يا اخي المسلم ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 يناير 2010)

نما الى علمنا ان المشترك باسم ( محب للمسيح ) 
يقوم بمضايقة الاعضاء بمراسلتهم داخليا واستمرار اكاذيبه 
بعد ان قمنا بفضح طريقته المدلسة والكاذبة في الاقتباسات 
ونشير الى من يهمه الامر الى اسباب غلق الموضوع 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116682


----------

